# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Odbrojavanje 3/2014

## Argente

...iiiii dobrodošle na treći dio ovogodišnjeg odbrojavanja!

Plodnu i rodnu jesen žele vam vaše moderatorice  :pivo:   :pivo: 

(link na prošli nastavak)

----------


## bubekica

ici ce uskoro friska lista, samo da se docepam kucnog kompa  :Smile: 
 :pivo:   :pivo:

----------


## ivana.sky

pozdrav svima  :Bye:  evo i ja se pridruzujem.... za pocetak cestitam svima sa +  :Klap: 
mi cekamo 10.mj i nasu prvu inseminaciju, uz moju terapiju metforminom i klomifenom  :fige:

----------


## Sadie

*LaraLana*
Znam kako ti je. I ja imam kronični gastritis i još pojačanu želučanu kiselinu (naravno da imam herniju). Zadnja 2 tjedna trudnoće bavim se samo želucem. Gastritis mi divlja kad sam gladna, što god da pojedem izazove mi užasnu žgaravicu, a navečer koketiram s mučninom. Baš sam u bolovima ili želuca ili jednjaka. Al nekak mi se sad to polako smiruje. Svi oni savjeti za žgaravicu u trudnoći su za početnike, meni sve smeta. 
Na samom početku mi je divljala alergija na hranu (a na dosta toga sam alergična) - osipala bih se od bilo kakve hrane, al to se sad unormalilo. Nadam se da će i ovo.
Isto sam umorna. Na poslu sam frfljala od umora. Sad sam na čuvanju (iz drugih razloga) pa spavam cijelu noć i obavezno preko dana. Mačak i ja se dobro razumijemo.  :Grin: 
Sad sam 7+2.

----------


## zdravka82

Bubek stavi i mene na listu za FET 9. mj

----------


## nivesa

Cure svima puno srece!  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~ za puno  plusica!

----------


## LaraLana

Sadie.....
hvala ti na podrsci....tako je i meni nekako pocelo sa 5 tjedana i koji dan...a dr mi nije dopustio da uzimam zipantola 40 jer mi to jedino pomaze....vec mi je rekao nek rupurut uzimam a i nije mi bas od neke koristi....joj meni....a bit ce bolje. Sta si ti inace uzimala kad tako podivlja gastritis? I ja sam nekakav osip dobila a nemam pojma od cega...inace nisam na nikakvu hranu alergicna bila....bar do sad  :Sad:

----------


## PinaColada

Uuuu bas lijepo citati vas....nek ste trudne pa i sa tim mucninama i alergijama....slatke muke  :Wink: ))

Kod mene bas odbrojavanje.....koiiko ste se vi pridrzavale datuma za raditi prvu betu, koji su vam napisali na klinici? Jeste vadili bas taj datum ili koji dan ranije...???

----------


## Ginger

Ja uvijek ranije, 11dpt ako je trodnevni

----------


## LaraLana

Ja sam radila 12 dpt  (2dvodn.) a rekli su mi da radim betu 14 dpt. Nisam ih slusala i kad sam javila betu mislili su da su dvojceki....ja sam odmah rekla ma neeeee. Jer kad sam vidjela kolike bete budu moja je i mala al valjda imaju oni svoju nekakvu statistiku pa su mi tako rekli. I vise nisam ponavljala betu. Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Sadie

> Sadie.....
> hvala ti na podrsci....tako je i meni nekako pocelo sa 5 tjedana i koji dan...a dr mi nije dopustio da uzimam zipantola 40 jer mi to jedino pomaze....vec mi je rekao nek rupurut uzimam a i nije mi bas od neke koristi....joj meni....a bit ce bolje. Sta si ti inace uzimala kad tako podivlja gastritis? I ja sam nekakav osip dobila a nemam pojma od cega...inace nisam na nikakvu hranu alergicna bila....bar do sad


Koristila sam zipantolu, ali samo nakon gastroskopije kad sam lijecila upalu jednjaka. Povremeno rupurut. Za gastritis mi je pasao normabel 2 jer mi je divljao od zivceka. Meni je najgora ta kiselina. Al smiruje se. Al opet, to nam je od bebe i slatke su to muke.  :Smile: 

Ja sam uvijek radila test tocno 14 dn aspiracije. Nikad ni dana ranije. Bilo me je strah.

----------


## PinaColada

LaraLana super! 

Ja evo jutros, 15dnt uradila testic....i nista  :Sad:  pa sad ne mogu ni zaspati od tuge  :Sad: ((

A eto rekli su betu da radim tek sutra, pa cu i to otici......

----------


## sejla

PinaColada draga baš mi je žao, drži se  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## LaraLana

Pina zao mi je  :Sad:  glavu gore 

gdje si ti radila ivf i kakvi embriji su ti vraceni?

----------


## žužy

Svima pozdrav i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

*PinaColada*,žao mi je..  :Love:

----------


## PinaColada

LanaLara,  radila sam u PFC u Pragu....vraceni smrzlici, stari 96 sati....uz embryiogen....po treci put u 9 mjeseci  :Sad: (((((

----------


## PinaColada

LanaLara,  radila sam u PFC u Pragu....vraceni smrzlici, stari 96 sati....uz embryiogen....po treci put u 9 mjeseci  :Sad: (((((

Cure hvala na podrsci....iako jos tracak nade ima u meni do tog rezultata bete....javim se sutra.....

----------


## bubicazubica

na ovom novom jesenskom odbrojavanju želim nek svima nama bude plodno i rodno!!!!!!!!!
pinacolada-žao mi je zbog -
sutra prve jesenjske konzultacije i fm

----------


## žužy

*bubice*,sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Da da.. Ja nam zelim plodnu i rodnu jesen!!!
Mi idemo na kontrolni sgram drugi petak nakon 3 mj. Proferila, frka me je uzasno... A ko bude koliko toliko ok nalaz,nadam se postupku u 10 mj..

Sretno svima!!!

----------


## klivija

ponovo vam se pridružujem. Od danas čuvam jednu trodnevnu osmostaničnu mrvu. Sretno nam svima!

----------


## Mury

Cure,zelim vam najplodniju jesen,da se do kraja godine sve prebacite na trudnicke teme ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

taman danas 1.d.c., eto popila navecer prvi metformin... ne znam tko je imao iskustva nekakva s njim... zasad samo krce crijeva staaaalno i podrigujem uzasno...  :Undecided:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Vatra, Klivija, Bubicazubica, Zdravka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da vam sve bude baš onako kako priželjkujete!

*Pina Colada* - tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se pokaže da je test bio neispravan!

Ja sam na konzultacijama u srijedu... Nadam se da ne bum dugo morala čekati za postupak. Zna li tko za kad se upisuju postupci u Petrovoj?

----------


## bubicazubica

žužy-hvala i ovdje...također i tebi sretno od :Heart: 
vatrice-držim  :fige:  za sgram i 10 mj!!!!!!!
klivija-pozitivne vibre za mrvu!!!!!!!!!!!!
mury-hvala...potrudit ćemo se ..nema negativnih misli,samo pozitiva...puno dobre kombinacije i pravog trenutka uz malo sreće i bit će sve ok!!!!
nestrpljiva-sretno i tebi ...i nek bude plodno i rodno!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Nek nam je svima plodna jesen! Cure sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~
pinacolada  :Sad:

----------


## mona22

> Nek nam je svima plodna jesen! Cure sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~
> pinacolada


X

----------


## PinaColada

drage moje....test je pokazao istinu...beta isto negativna  :cupakosu: 

huh....teska situacija...

hvala vam svima, i svakoj ponaosob zelim da ne doceka nikad ovaj glupi scenarij malecne bete  :Sad:  :Sad: 

klivija, sretnoooo! 
takodjer ostalim cekalicama drzim fige!

----------


## lady555

pinacolada  :Love:  drži se draga,,,

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

PinaColada  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

Drage moje nepoznate i poznate ženice, želim Vam svima ispunjenje majčinskih snova uz što manje jada na putu, znam koliko je teško ali mora se gurati
držite se, visoko glave i naprijed a sve mi koje imamo bebice neka vam budemo podstrek i podrška
a posebno da osjetite veliku količinu pozitivne energije koju vam šaljemo jer ne možemo izbrisati neplodnost iz nas, tu je zauvijek
a ja m, hmm voljela bih biti ponovo trudna, osjetiti bebu, iznjeti ju na svijet i poljubiti

----------


## jo1974

Linalena tako mi je drago za vas sad je sve napokon ok uživajte a možeš i ponoviti sve to  :Smile: ,ljepo je biti u tom blaženom stanju.

----------


## klivija

PinaColada, baš mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## dani82

Prijavljujem obavljeni 1. utz, trudna sam 8 tjedana (danas  8+5) iimamo jednu bebicu  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

dani predivno!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

cestitam  :Klap:

----------


## lady555

dani cestitam od srca, bila i ja na pregledu 11+6 beba je dobro, velika je 64mm, kontrola za 4 tjedna, sve sam vidjela, glavu rukice, nogice, sakice predivan osjecaj  :Wink: ))

----------


## ivana.sky

bas divno  :Heart: 

imam jedno mozda pomalo glupo pitanje na koje odgovor vec znam al ajde: jel postoji neki zakon ili nesto da zene kad idu na potpomognutu mogu dobiti bolovanje?  :Confused:

----------


## snupi

Drage moje podpisujem sve sto je linalena rekla, osjecaj je neopisivim  zelim  da vas bude sto vise sa pozitivnim betama i skolskim trudnocama i prekrasnim mirisnim smotuljcima, pusu vam saljemo ja i moje 6- mjesecno deriste! :D

----------


## bubekica

> bas divno 
> 
> imam jedno mozda pomalo glupo pitanje na koje odgovor vec znam al ajde: jel postoji neki zakon ili nesto da zene kad idu na potpomognutu mogu dobiti bolovanje?


Postoji vise sifra vezano za mpo postupke na osnovu kojih se otvara bolovanje, u trajanju do max 21 dan.
Na mobu sam pa ti ne stignem sad linkati sifrarnik, ali proguglaj malo "sifre bolovanja".

----------


## edina

Kakva su izkusta sa fet I embrio je bb grade a drugi je bc. Kakve su sanse za trudnocu?

----------


## ivana.sky

*bubekica* nasla, hvala! iako ima samo za komplikacije povezane s potpomognutom.... 

ali recimo nisam znala da za neplodnost (do 14 dana) i neplodnost povezano s anovulacijom (do 7 dana) imas pravo na bolovanje??

nije mi to bas nesto pretjerano jasno al dobro  :Confused:

----------


## ivana.sky

a evo pise postupci u vezi s oplodnjom do 7 dana

----------


## Sadie

Vjerojatno ovisi o fazi mpo-a i eventualnoj komplikaciji.
Ja sam dobivala bolovanje poslije ET-a nekoliko dana (do kraja tjedna). Jednom sam dobila 2 dana zbog nezgodne aspiracije.

Trudnice, cestitam na lijepim novostima, cekalicama saljem ~~~~~, tuznicama drzim figice za drugi put.  :Wink:

----------


## malenna88

astenozoospermia

----------


## nivesa

Pozdrav curke! Cestitke trufnicama a tuznicama zelim sto prije da predu u trudnice...
Imam pitanje ne znam da li spada u ovu temu...mm i ja vec dugo pokusavamo...imamo andela u 27 tt..od onda nista...jednom lagano poz test a drugi dan crtice nigdje. Dr kaze mozda biokem. Sada bih ja krenula lagano pripremat papire nalaze i sve te silne preglede jer su se neke stvari malo lijepse poslozile od nedavno. Ali problem je sto mm nije bas za mpo...ne znam kako ga uvjeriti da nismo mi jedini sa andelom i mpo pokusajima... vec smo se s tim susreli ali sam ja onda spontano ostala t kad sam trebala krenut na pretrage..

----------


## Sadie

Ja bih na vašem mjestu za početak napravila pretrage da vidim je li sve u redu. Ako nešto ne štima, krenula bih od tuda. Iako, i uz najbolje nalaze može ne doći do trudnoće. 

Probaj mu objasniti koliko ti to znači i zašto. Vidi što ga muči. Ako on to ne želi nećete ići dalje jer je on tako odlučio, a ne oboje (na to se svodi). Nemoj to pustiti da ne žališ i zamjeraš mu kasnije, ali nek to bude nešto što i on želi. Priče poput "prije 2 godine smo uspjeli, ne vidim sada problem" nisu uvjerljive.
MM je super što se tiče mpo-a i zato sada čekamo bebu, ali isto tako bila sam i u vezi gdje je dotični bio strašno protiv toga i godine nagovaranja nisu upalile, dok nije bilo prekasno. Zato sam svjesna da koliko god se mi tu mučimo s betama i sličnim, ima žena koje bi bile sretne da su u našoj situaciji.

----------


## nivesa

Ja svoju dijagnozu vise manje imam...zato je i bilo cudo kad sam ostala t....a muci ga to da se ne ponovi isto sto i u prvoj t...a ja zelim probat opet...zelim svoje djete vise nego ista...vi me razumijete u kolikoj mjeri to zelim

----------


## tin

lexus sretno

----------


## Lexus

Hvala tin punooo <3

----------


## venera82

Lexus draga sretno ti, opusti se i ne misli kad će beta, brzo će doći taj dan i nadajmo se da će sve biti u redu, sretno ti!

----------


## Sadie

Čovjek se uvijek može bojati i stajati na mjestu zbog straha. Shvaćam da ga je strah boli, ali ne znači da će opet biti tako. Meni jako bliska osoba je rodila (sve je bilo u redu do tada) i postala je mama na samo nekoliko trenutaka. Ne zna se zašto se to dogodilo i rekli su im da nema razloga da se ponovi. Za 2 godine su se "oporavili", zatrudnjela je i sada ima divnog sina. Koliko njih ima savršeno zdravu djecu pa poginu u ranoj mladosti, a dosta takvih roditelja znam. Hoću reći, čovjek ne može upravljati time da sve bude u redu i nema nikakvih garancija. Ja se nekako nadam da će kod nas sve biti u redu (iako se neću skroz opustiti do poroda, a onda kreću druge brige), znam da ćemo učiniti sve što je na nama, a više od toga ne možemo.

----------


## Lexus

Hvala Venera82,nastojat cu da ne mislim,dobro barem ne previse  :Smile:

----------


## malenna88

Pozdrav curke! Zanima me koliko vremena proslo izmedju punkcije i transfera?

----------


## jo1974

> Pozdrav curke! Zanima me koliko vremena proslo izmedju punkcije i transfera?



od 2-5 dana ovisno kako se razvijaju embriji.

----------


## jo1974

> Čovjek se uvijek može bojati i stajati na mjestu zbog straha. Shvaćam da ga je strah boli, ali ne znači da će opet biti tako. Meni jako bliska osoba je rodila (sve je bilo u redu do tada) i postala je mama na samo nekoliko trenutaka. Ne zna se zašto se to dogodilo i rekli su im da nema razloga da se ponovi. Za 2 godine su se "oporavili", zatrudnjela je i sada ima divnog sina. Koliko njih ima savršeno zdravu djecu pa poginu u ranoj mladosti, a dosta takvih roditelja znam. Hoću reći, čovjek ne može upravljati time da sve bude u redu i nema nikakvih garancija. Ja se nekako nadam da će kod nas sve biti u redu (iako se neću skroz opustiti do poroda, a onda kreću druge brige), znam da ćemo učiniti sve što je na nama, a više od toga ne možemo.


Upravo ta Sadie nemožemo promjeniti tok događaja nego prešaltati na neku normalnu pozitivu s dozom opreznosti,i ja sam izgubila 4 prirodne trudnoće jednu iznjela do kraja,jednu biokemijsku,i evo jedno koje me upravo lupka i nadam se jednom ljepom  susretu i vjerujem da će to i doći,iako se ponekad i malo spustim na zemlju jer svjesna sam da je sve moguće,a vjerujem u čuda jer čuda se ipak nama događaju ,sretno vam cure.

----------


## vedre

Lexus, sritno i da što prije prođu ovi dani.

----------


## željkica

Lexus  :fige:  za veliku betu!!!!

----------


## Lexus

Hvala cure,najbolje ste <3

----------


## s_iva

Cure, nije me bilo neko vrijeme i lijepo je vidjeti puno sretnih objava! Čestitam svima!  :Heart: 
Neka nam se tako i nastavi!
Ja nastavljam u 10.mj.

----------


## Mala28

:Bye: 
krenula sam danas sa klomicima i idem na 3 aih

----------


## Mury

S_iva i Mala28,sretno do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Sretno i ostalim cekalicama kojecega,neka vam ova jesen bude plodna,najplodnija ~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## nivesa

Sretno cure!

----------


## bubicazubica

malo i od mene..
prijavljujem moj prvi ivf u prirodnjaku-neuspješan...štoperica u utorak navečer...jučer trebala bit punkcija...ali negdje između ta dva dana puknuo folikul...najvjerojatnije u srijedu navečer...osjetila sam bolove..i znala sam da će bit kasno...ali kako sam već bila naručena ,i na stolu,ipak smo odlučili iskoristiti makar nešto od ovog ciklusa-inseminacija...vidjet ćemo možda se ipak kojim čudom negdje sretnu moja prijateljica js i prijatelj s,pa se združe :Smile: ..
a ako ne onda kako je i bilo planirano(ova su dva postupka,ili jedan kako se uzme bili sasvim neplanski upali,tako da i nisam baš jako jako razočarana,osim samo ljuta!)...za dva tjedan u stimulacijski ivf/et...
sad idem malo pročitati novosti kojih tu ima...
dani82-čestitam na jednoj,ali itekako vrijednoj bebici!!!!!!!!!!
s-iva i mala28-sretno najsretnije!!!!!!
...ostalim curama koje sam nenamjerno izostavila želim ispunjenje svih snova,već od danas....!!!!i tako svaki dan!!!!

----------


## bubekica

Bubica, kakav vam je sgram bio za aih?

----------


## bubicazubica

i predobar zaključili dr...bolje nego kod nekog mlađe dobi..oduvijek je tako...

----------


## bubekica

Pa nek je onda sa srecom
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubicazubica

:Very Happy: 
hvala ti draga..ajde neka nam je!!!!!
nisam dobila nikakvu terapiju(da li je to normalno,ili???)imam doma c.gel koji sam nabavila za iza transfera(do kojeg nije ni došlo naravno)...da li ga je potrebno stavljati,ili ne???nije mi dr.ništa rekla....
a i danas idemo na jedno lijepo mjestašce,s vanjskim unutarnjim bazenima,saunama,i svima...čisto da se odljutim i maknem od svega ..pa me zanima-kupat se mogu,zar ne?sauna?...jer po meni,do sad još uvijek neznalici u ovim vodama AIH je samo malo drugačiji,i bolji princip prirodnog pokušavanja(zbog samog načina ulaska odabranih i očišćenih s.)...ispravite me ako griješim,ai unaprijed se ispričavam ako sam nekog ovim napisanim povrijedila...

----------


## Lexus

Hvala Klara 31...jel neko možda zna čemu služe ove fragmin inekcije?

----------


## lemmingsica

Pozdrav svima. Ja san danas (3dt)imala svoj prvi et jedne lijepe mrvice (8st). Nisam imala pojma koliko je iščekivanje teško. Svaka čast vama koje ste uporne i puno sreće svima koji odbrojavaju.

----------


## funky

Fragmin sluzi za razrjedjivanje krvi, zene sa trombofilijom obavezno ga koriste,a i mnogo nas sto imamo samo sklonosti zgrusnjavanju...u svakom slucaju ne bi trebao odmoci,meni je dobitni postupak bio s fragminom,koristit cu ga do iza poroda,....cestitke novim trudnicama, svima u postupku puno srece :Smile:

----------


## Lexus

Hvala funky na odgovoru, meni je doktor sad u ovom postupku propisao fragmin inekcije a nisam nikakve nalaze vadila u vezi trombofilije i sl. A valjda on zna bolje  :Smile:  Sretno ti lemmingsica,držim fige da se tvoja blastica čvrsto uhvati..

----------


## funky

> Hvala funky na odgovoru, meni je doktor sad u ovom postupku propisao fragmin inekcije a nisam nikakve nalaze vadila u vezi trombofilije i sl. A valjda on zna bolje  Sretno ti lemmingsica,držim fige da se tvoja blastica čvrsto uhvati..


Poljak ima obicaj ukljuciti fragmin nakon dva neuspjesna postupka...nadam se da ce ti donijeti srecu...mislite pozitivno,pokusajte se opustiti, setajte, odlazite na kave, nista se nece prominit od stalnog razmisljanja, ja sam bila bas nekako opustena, imala sam jos malo love od kredita sta smo digli za postupke,pa sam se pocastila jumbo shopingom,a sad ne mogu vise navuc nista od toga al bebac je tu lupka po cile dane i noci  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Lexus

Hvala funky puno,zvučiš pozitivno i eto da znaš  poslušat ću te u ovom dijelu sa shopingom  i odoh sebi priuštiti neke stvarčice  :Smile: ...mrsko mi je ali što se mora-mora ne bih ja inače ali poslije bete shoping je obavezan  :Smile:  hihiih..

----------


## malenna88

Pozdrav svima...10.9 sam radila punkciju,transfer je bio planiran za 15.9 al nece bit...boje se da ce doc do hiperstimulacije...doktor je zabrinut i zove svaki dan da pita kako sam i napominje da jedem puno slano (cips) i da pijem puno tecnosti. Ja se osjecam super osim sto sam stalno gladna. Jel neka od vas imala problema sa tim  :Confused:

----------


## lemmingsica

> Hvala funky na odgovoru, meni je doktor sad u ovom postupku propisao fragmin inekcije a nisam nikakve nalaze vadila u vezi trombofilije i sl. A valjda on zna bolje  Sretno ti lemmingsica,držim fige da se tvoja blastica čvrsto uhvati..


Hvala Lexus. I ja za tebe navijam  :Smile: . Btw i kod mene je prerano za simptome, pa čim nešto osjetiš, javi da znam šta me čeka.

----------


## Lexus

malena88 jel neće nikako biti transfera ili? Ja nisam imala s tim nikad iskustva tako da ti ne mogu ništa pomoći ali nadam se da će se javiti neko ko jeste.
lemmingsica kod mene danas 5 dpt al' stalno me nešto bolucka i probada...čas jajnici,čas u stomaku...čas imam osjećaj da ću svaki čas dobiti...ludnica...mislim da ću lagano ovaj postupak početi otpisivati  :No: ..

----------


## malenna88

Ovaj mjesec nece bit transfer.Rekao mi je doktor da bi za 7 dana trebala dobit menstruaciju,e poslje tek kad dobijem drugu da opet nazovem bolnicu da vide imajul slobodnog mjesta..Sve bilo tako fino krenulo i sad stalo..

----------


## Lexus

žao mi je malena 88,brzo će proći vrijeme a onda u narednom postupku sve će se okrenuti u tvoju korist,mora  :Smile:

----------


## lemmingsica

> lemmingsica kod mene danas 5 dpt al' stalno me nešto bolucka i probada...čas jajnici,čas u stomaku...čas imam osjećaj da ću svaki čas dobiti...ludnica...mislim da ću lagano ovaj postupak početi otpisivati ..


Ma kakvo otpisivanje??!!  :No-no: .  Ova ti se tema zove odbrojavanje  :Smile:  . Znaš ono kao na dočeku Nove godine ! I kad mi to odbrojimo obje, bit će Sretna Nova Bebica  :mama: !!! Mora biti 

Što se tiće mojih "simptoma" , nema ih. Ništa zasada.

----------


## lady555

> malena88 jel neće nikako biti transfera ili? Ja nisam imala s tim nikad iskustva tako da ti ne mogu ništa pomoći ali nadam se da će se javiti neko ko jeste.
> lemmingsica kod mene danas 5 dpt al' stalno me nešto bolucka i probada...čas jajnici,čas u stomaku...čas imam osjećaj da ću svaki čas dobiti...ludnica...mislim da ću lagano ovaj postupak početi otpisivati ..


lexus nista ne znas dok ne  uradis test ili betu, mene je skoro stalno bolio stomak, probadalo u jajnicima i smirilo se bilo 7 dan,od 9 dana opet isto bol mislila sam svaki tren cu dobiti, na kraju test pozitivan, beta velika i ja trudna vec 3 mj. nemoj se brinuti previse  :Heart:

----------


## edina

Moja beta je sutra.  Ponekad me zaboli stomak malo ali brzo prodze.  Nisam radila kucni test nikako.

----------


## Lexus

lemmingsica kad ti treba da vadiš betu? Da vidim je li ja tebi treba da prva čestitam Novu bebicu ili ti meni hihihiih...Ni kod mene nikakvih simptoma i dalje samo probadanja.
Hvala lady555 na ohrabrujućoj priči,koliko vidim tebi je uspjelo iz prve ? 
Edina sretno sutra i ima da nas obraduješ,da nam daš vjetar u leđa.jasno  :Smile:

----------


## lady555

edina cuvam fige za velike betu kao i ostalim curama,,,

lexus iz prve je uspjelo, iako nisam vjerovala da ce uspjeti...

----------


## klivija

moja beta danas, 13dnt, iznosi 374,6  :Very Happy: . Držite mi palčeve da se lijepo podupla i da i ja napokon čujem malo srčeko kako kuca. Svima vam želim puno sreće, strpljenja i hrabrosti na ovom našem MPO putu!

----------


## lemmingsica

> moja beta danas, 13dnt, iznosi 374,6 . Držite mi palčeve da se lijepo podupla i da i ja napokon čujem malo srčeko kako kuca. Svima vam želim puno sreće, strpljenja i hrabrosti na ovom našem MPO putu!



bravissimo!!!! jupi.

----------


## lemmingsica

ja do bete imam tjedan dana dugih kao 10000 godina. ha ha. nikad dočekati.

----------


## lady555

klivija pa to je extra beta, cestitam...puno srece dalje

----------


## klivija

hvala cure, lemmingsica, držim palčeve za lijepu betu  :fige:

----------


## Lexus

I od mene čestitke klivija,da sve nastavimo tvojim putem...držim  :fige:  da se beta uredno dupla  :Kiss:

----------


## Sadie

Čestitke, *Klivija*.  :Smile:

----------


## edina

Kucni test je negativan

----------


## saan

Koji test si radila?? samo ti idi izaditi betu i sretno ti :Smile:

----------


## funky

Cestitke Klivija ovaj put ce sve bit kako triba, cekalicama zelim sretan kraj cekanja i savjetujem da se izvadi beta

----------


## edina

Beta je negativna.  Ostala su jos 2 embria mozda sledece godine novi pokusaj.

----------


## Lexus

Žao mi je Edina  :Sad: ...a zašto tek sljedeće godine ako već imate smrzlića,jel tako doktor kaže ili?

----------


## sanda1977

Drage moje zelim vas pozdraviti i zazeljeti pozitivne bete,da vam se ostvare zelje. Nisam dugo bila ovdje pa nisam u toku. Sretno

----------


## Argente

Dobro jutro, radni i neradni narode  :Coffee: 
Kava za svih a žesta na prazan želudac samo onima u očekivanju implantacije, radi bolje prokrvljenosti endometrija.

----------


## bubekica

:Laughing: 
argente  :Kiss: 
(lista iduci tjedan, obecajem) :posipa se pepelom:

----------


## bubekica

*VELJAČA 2014. (11)* 
splicanka30, KBC Split, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
Geja, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu
boogie woogie, Betaplus, FET
Shadow, PFC, IVF 
saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
sanjam
mare77, PFC, IVF gemini
mima32, spontana trudnoća
M@tt, spontana trudnoća
mari80, VV, 1.IVF

*OŽUJAK 2014. (8)* 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
nada0007, VV, 1.IVF gemini
funky, Cito, IVF (nakon2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
bila_boja

*TRAVANJ 2014. (13)*
Noemi, VV, 1.IVF
bugaboo, VV, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu
Mjesto pod suncem, VV, 1.IVF
smarija, Slo, IVF
jo1974, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
aprilili, Poliklinika Škvorc, 1. IVF/ICSI
pea, spontana trudnoća
Aliki, SD, 1.IVF
Mury, spontana trudnoća
jan@, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Kirona, Poliklinika Škvorc, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), trudilica za drugu bebu
Krtica, spontana strudnoća

*SVIBANJ 2014. (5)*
Vaki, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF)
mala11111, SD, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) gemini
dubyaki, 1.IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) gemini 

*LIPANJ 2014. (4)*
Vlatka35, PFC, 1.IVF/donacija js  gemini
lady555, Petrova, 1.IVF/TESE
duskadz, PFC, 1.IVF
Ledamo, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)

*SRPANJ 2014. (7)*
LaraLana, Sistina, 1.IVF
paty, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu), trudilica za drugu bebu
njoka, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
Sadie, Betaplus, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Vivach, PFC, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET)
Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
dani82, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu 

*KOLOVOZ  2014. (1)*
klivija, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)


 :štrika: *BETOČEKALICE*
mirelis, VV, 1.IVF
bubicazubica, KBC Ri, 1.AIH
Lexus, Cito, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lemmingsica, Škvorc,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
antony34, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*

*AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~*
Mala28, VV, AIH (nakon 2xAIH)


*09/2014:*  mimadz, VV, FET (nakon 2xIVF); Medeja, Vg, 1.AIH; bernica, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); zdravka82, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
*10/2014:*  bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); ivana.sky, KBC Osijek, 1.AIH
*11/2014:* Angely4you, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF)

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
aboni76, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Anci272, Angus, antesa, Antonella14, arlena, artisan, baby14, Bananka, barkica, Bea, beti79,  biska, BlueI, bmaric, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, Cannisa, carrie2812, cerepaha, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, Dalmašica, Darkica, dazler, dea84, Deamar,  dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, emiro, FAnaS, florjan, Frćka,  fuksija, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo, giga, gigii, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, HelloKitty, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, hrki , ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivancica_1982, Iva28, ivica_k , izluđena,  ivka, jadro, JelTom, kameleon, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kik@, kiki30, kikolina, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija,  kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, Leva, libertas8, lion heart, lora82, lulu79,  luna2, ljube, ljubi, Maybe baby, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica, Mala Maja, Mala28, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marincezg, Marlen,  Marnie, marryy, Mary123, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, meki, mendula71, mg1975, milivoj73, miny, Missixty, mona22, mostarka86, my_heart, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Newbie, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv,  ninanina35, nina977, Ninchi_Zg, nirvana, nova21, njanja1, orhideja., osijek, pak, PapigaCapo, PetraP, philipa, Pika80, PinaColada, pingwin, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Samanta, Sandra1971, sara10, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sissy75, skandy, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna 1506, Strašna,  s_iva, *sunisshining*,  Šiškica, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaH, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, TrudyC, tulipan83, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu, žužy   :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

malo sam ipak pozurila  :Smile: 
podsjetila bih curke da prate nasu FB stranicu

RODA-Neplodnost             na        LINKU

----------


## edina

> Žao mi je Edina ...a zašto tek sljedeće godine ako već imate smrzlića,jel tako doktor kaže ili?


Nije dokotr rekao nemo meni treba malo vremena na napunim svoje baterije a i malo para da ustedimo.

----------


## Lexus

Aha O.k Edina izvini što sam pitala,zanimalo me samo je li doktor preporučio toliko čekanje...želim ti da brzo napuniš baterije,a i da lova dolazi k'o luda  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Evo da i ovdje javim da je nasa malena stigla 10.09 u 12:48, teska 3.740g i 52cm
Imala sam jako lijepo iskustvo i jako brzi porod za prvorotku  :Smile: 

Sad malo mučimo muku s dobivanjem na kilaži i sa dojenjem..to je vjerujte teže nego porod, pogotovo kad mama stvarno želi samo dojiti svoju bebu.

----------


## dazler

Aerin iskrene čestitke!!!!!!!!!!! :worldcup:  Svim ostalim curama želim što prije doživljaje Aerin,a čekalicama bete  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Snekica

evo i ovdje čestitam!!!

----------


## zdravka82

Čestitam draga Aerin!!

----------


## Argente

Aerin, čestitam!  :pivo:  aj sad te čekamo na pričama s poroda!  :Smile: 
Ne daj se, proradit će mljekara :Wink:

----------


## lemmingsica

Eto mene na 7 dt. Izludit ću čekajući. Posla imam preko glave, ali to mi baš i ne pomaže da ne mislim. Kad mogu radit kućni test? Simptoma nemam nikakvih. Jedan dan sam kao nešta malo osjetila i od tada ništa.

----------


## dani82

Aerin čestitam na princezi!!!  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

napokon koje slovo i od mene...
danas 8d nakon inseminacije-simptomi?-prva tri dana samo mrvicu smeđe krvarenje...od 6 dana osjećaj kao da ću svaki čas dobit...ali ne onako jako,nego dovoljno da pomislim gotovo je..glup osjećaj...drugo niš...temp.ujutro mjerim onako bezveze..sad mi je 37'1...
klivija-čestitam na velikoj beti!!!!!!!!!!
edina-žao mi je...ali glavu gore i u nove pobjede!!!
aerin-čestitke tebi malenoj curi..i ponosnom tati!!!!
bubekica-svaka čast na listi!!!!
svim čekalicama koječega sretno i uspješno!!!!

----------


## lemmingsica

> napokon koje slovo i od mene...
> danas 8d nakon inseminacije-simptomi?-prva tri dana samo mrvicu smeđe krvarenje...od 6 dana osjećaj kao da ću svaki čas dobit...ali ne onako jako,nego dovoljno da pomislim gotovo je..glup osjećaj...drugo niš...temp.ujutro mjerim onako bezveze..sad mi je 37'1...
> klivija-čestitam na velikoj beti!!!!!!!!!!
> edina-žao mi je...ali glavu gore i u nove pobjede!!!
> aerin-čestitke tebi malenoj curi..i ponosnom tati!!!!
> bubekica-svaka čast na listi!!!!
> svim čekalicama koječega sretno i uspješno!!!!



Sretno i tebi. Ja mislim da je to dobar znak, jer mene je frka što ja ništa ne osjećam. Eto, bojimo se kad nešta osjećamo, bojimo se kad ne :D . Držim palčeve za tebe!

----------


## Sadie

Prije bete je realno prerano za neke konkretne simptome, narocito jer si na utricima, a oni imaju simptome kao i trudnoca.
Ja nisam imala implantacijsko krvarenje, nikakve bolove, nista i bila sam trudna. 
Kucni test radis 14 d nakon aspiracije, isto kao i betu. Mozes i dan ranije, ak si nestrpljiva, al ak je negativan ponovit ces ga iduci dan i izludivat se do tada.
Cestitke *aerin*  :Very Happy:

----------


## pak

Aerin cestitam !!!
Ostalima  sretno u kojoj god fazi se nalazile !

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala lemmingsice,i upravo tako:kad nas niš ne boli,a i kad na boli nama nikad dobro :Smile: ...
držim  :fige: -i tebi i sebi i svim ostalim curama
inače ja nisam dobila nikakvu terapiju...samo onu  :Cekam:

----------


## lemmingsica

Eto mene s novim nedoumicama. Dakle 09.09. je bila punkcija.  12.09. vraćena 1st. Danas je ako računam dobro je 8dt ili 9dt, to ne znam. Dnevno vaginalno stavljam  6 utrića. Jutros sam primjetila nešto kao malo krvi, ali zbilja malo, odnosno iscjedak je roza i to blago. Ali očito neke krvi tu ima. Napravila odma iza toga kućni test (negativan) što mislim da je i realno jer je rano. Međutim čini mi se rano i za početak menge, pogotovo jer sam na utrićima (inače imam skraćen ciklus, ali kontam da se to sad ništa ne računa nakon svih ovih hormona) . Stomak me ne boli, ili je to u nekoj kategoriji zanemarivog osjećaja pa ja ne primjećujem. I šta sad da mislim? Ne znam kad bi trebala dobiti mengu ako nema trudnoće i ništ mi sad nije jasno  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## bubekica

Danas ti je 8dpt, za m je rano, iako meni obicno krene brljavljenje oko 11-12 dana od punkcije... Moguce je da je implantacija, pokusaj sutra/prekosutra ponoviti test.

----------


## lemmingsica

Čini se da je to ipak menga. Do navečer ću znati.

----------


## Aerin

Hvala vam cure  :Kiss: 
Još nismo svjesni i stalno ju gledamo  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Lemmingsica ne zelim davati laznu nadu, ali meni je tako bilo u oba dobitna postupka, vec sam bila otpisala te postupke, a na kraju lijepe bete. Sve je moguce, izvadi betu za 4-5 dana i znat ces na cemu si, drzim fige da ti se ponovi moj scenarij :Wink: 

Aerin cestitam!!!

----------


## boogie woogie

Lemmingsica moje iskustvo je da je najbolje kad nema simptoma, pogotovo kad nema nikakvih PMS grceva. Poslije ima svega i grceva i pms-a, al tako rano bolje ne nista..... sretno!

----------


## lemmingsica

> Lemmingsica ne zelim davati laznu nadu, ali meni je tako bilo u oba dobitna postupka, vec sam bila otpisala te postupke, a na kraju lijepe bete. Sve je moguce, izvadi betu za 4-5 dana i znat ces na cemu si, drzim fige da ti se ponovi moj scenarij
> 
> Aerin cestitam!!!


Hvala draga, ali se nekako više ne usudim ni nadati. S tim laganim krvarenjem ne znam šta bi. Za implatacijsko je kasno, tak da je vjerovatno menga koja sad cmrlji zbog utrića. Nadala sam se do danas. Malo pretulilai sad se baš osjećam bespomoćno.

----------


## lemmingsica

> Lemmingsica ne zelim davati laznu nadu, ali meni je tako bilo u oba dobitna postupka, vec sam bila otpisala te postupke, a na kraju lijepe bete. Sve je moguce, izvadi betu za 4-5 dana i znat ces na cemu si, drzim fige da ti se ponovi moj scenarij
> 
> Aerin cestitam!!!


draga, da ne bi tebe jučer, ja bi popucala po šavovima. Već sam sve otpisala, jer mi se ne da produžavati agoniju sa lažnom nadom. Ali čitajući tvoje ranije postove malo sam se smirila i jutros opet ponovila test. Sad se vidi neka ultra ultra blaga crtica, ali ipak je tu. Rano je da bi se vidjela više, ali nade ipak ima. Čak se ne usudim ni poradovati. Tako da ću ja danas preležati. Krvarenja ima još, ali manje nego jučer. Sutra idem kod svog soc. ginića, po uputnicu za betu, pa ćemou utorak znati više. Hvala ti draga na ohrabrenju <3

I da, danas nam je godišnjica braka.

----------


## bubekica

lemmingsica, ocito je implantacijsko, miruj i mozes na terapiju utrogestanima dodati duphaston ako imas doma.

----------


## bugaboo

Lemm mislim na tebe i nadam se<3

----------


## bugaboo

Sad vidim da si imala transfer 3. dan, mislim da je to implantacija, rano je jos za vjesticu, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, meni bi brljavljenje pocelo 7. dnt, ali nakon transfera blastica i  onda super beta.

----------


## lemmingsica

Hvala draga, to i radim. Inače, kolikogod nam je neko iskustvo teško, pozitivno je što nam to daje priliku da nekad pomognemo drugima savjetom. Hvala što ste tu. Veliki zagrljaj. P.s. A jesam sentimentalna danas  :Very Happy:

----------


## lemmingsica

> Hvala draga, to i radim. Inače, kolikogod nam je neko iskustvo teško, pozitivno je što nam to daje priliku da nekad pomognemo drugima savjetom. Hvala što ste tu. Veliki zagrljaj. P.s. A jesam sentimentalna danas


Duphastone progutan  :Very Happy:  . I ja sam mislila da bi bio koristan sada.

----------


## orhideja.

Budući da me zezaju ciste već 3mj, duphaston ne pomaže..sutra idem na dogovor s dokt-da vidimo što ćemo...
Ima li možda netko da je s nekakvim čajevima ili nečim uspijeo riješiti se ??

----------


## bubekica

Kontracepcijske pilule?

----------


## lemmingsica

Ja sam bila na kontracepciji zbog vodene ciste i prije ovog postupka i nestala je za 2 ciklusa. Također Evine kapi pomažu

----------


## lemmingsica

Prije toga na duphastonu nije otišla

----------


## lemmingsica

Vještica stigla  :Sad:  . Ponovila sam test jutros i ništa.... Tako da idemo dalje. Srećom je bio vikend, pa me nitko nije morao gledati onakvu kakva sam bila jučer.

----------


## bubekica

lemmingsica, zao mi je...
Jesi li nakon transfera primala bhcg boostere?

----------


## Lexus

Lemmingsica žao mi je jako...želim ti da što lakše prođe ovo razočarenje i da skupiš snagu za dalje..

----------


## Mary123

Evo samo da vam se malko javim
Puno ~~~~~~~~~~ svima za šta god vam treba...
Ja se odmaram od svega i nadam se da ćemo nešto pokušati kod kuće ali iskreno svaki mjesec je gori kad vidite da ništa...
Kako dalje neznam...Tolika želja...
Kissy

----------


## orhideja.

> Ja sam bila na kontracepciji zbog vodene ciste i prije ovog postupka i nestala je za 2 ciklusa. Također Evine kapi pomažu


Budem vidjela hoće li mi kontracepciju prepisati...ali uz to bi i probala s nekakvim prirodnom dodatkom..hvala, potražim kapi...

----------


## s_iva

Lemmi, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Lexus

Evo da i ovdje napišem moja beta danas 2.1... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: ...sretno svim curama koje čekaju...

----------


## bugaboo

Lemm zao mi je, bas sam se nadala pozitivnom ishodu. Za buduce pokusaje tebi i ostalim trudilicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*Lexus,lemmingsica* ,žao mi je...  :Sad:   :Love: 
Svima u postupku-sretno!  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja na estrofemu,u četvrtak drugi uzv..idemo po smrzliće.

----------


## lemmingsica

> lemmingsica, zao mi je...
> Jesi li nakon transfera primala bhcg boostere?


Ne. Samo utrogestan 3*2, aspirin, folna. Endometrij je bio kvalitetan, ne znam sad napamet koliki

----------


## lemmingsica

> Lemm zao mi je, bas sam se nadala pozitivnom ishodu. Za buduce pokusaje tebi i ostalim trudilicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala draga, puno ste me ohrabrile zadnja dva dana. Sad sam nekako OK, jer barem znam na čemu sam. Ono brljanje prije je baš bila psiho-tortura.

----------


## lemmingsica

> *Lexus,lemmingsica* ,žao mi je...  
> Svima u postupku-sretno!  
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Ja na estrofemu,u četvrtak drugi uzv..idemo po smrzliće.


Sretno ti! A ja sad pauza do 11 mj., tj jedan ciklus sigurno, pa ćemo onda vidjeti. Idemo na prirodnjak.

----------


## lemmingsica

Lexus drži se!

----------


## žužy

> Sretno ti! A ja sad pauza do 11 mj., tj jedan ciklus sigurno, pa ćemo onda vidjeti. Idemo na prirodnjak.


Fala ti..  :Love: 
Očeš izvaditi betu?

----------


## lemmingsica

Lexus drži se!

----------


## lemmingsica

> Fala ti.. 
> Očeš izvaditi betu?


Pa ne znam jel ima smisla. Test je jutros bio negativan, menga stigla...

----------


## bubekica

> Ne. Samo utrogestan 3*2, aspirin, folna. Endometrij je bio kvalitetan, ne znam sad napamet koliki


pitam zbog sjene jucer na testu... onda je mozda bila mala mala biokemijska.

----------


## arlena

Cure,jel utjece na rezultat testa za trudnocu nacin izvodjenja testa? Ono,umjesto skupljanja urina u casku direkt na trakicu  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Cure,jel utjece na rezultat testa za trudnocu nacin izvodjenja testa? Ono,umjesto skupljanja urina u casku direkt na trakicu


Ne  :Smile:

----------


## Skura

Ne utječe  :Smile: 
Ja na poslu doslovno piškim po njima... Doma u čašicu  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

Hmmm,za svaki slucaj napravit cu jos jedan ujutro,za danas su dva dosta.

----------


## bubekica

A kakvi su ti danas?

----------


## ninanina35

Pozdrav drage moje! Mene nije bilo dosta dugo tu..jedva sam nasla..  :Wink:  Cestitam svim friskim trudnicama i puno srece svim ostalim cekalicama koje cega! Medu njima sam i ja ali sa malo vecom brigom..trebala sam ponovit papu da imam friske nalaze za 9-i mj.a kad ono cin3!! Sok! Obavila kolposkopiju koja je potvrdila cin i navodno nije nista strasno ali sad opet cekanje da ponovim papu jer postoji mogucnost da sa tom kolposkopijom maknuli taj "sumnjivi" dio tkiva pa da ce bit ok nalaz..al ako nije onda sljedi ljecenje..dal samo neka terapija ili opracija jos neznam.. Eto kad te nece onda te nece..samo se nadam da bude sve na kraju ispalo fobro i da cu moci na postupak.. bas sam vam zalosna :'( Pusa i ljep pozdrav svima! <3 <3 <3 !!

----------


## arlena

> A kakvi su ti danas?


S dvije crte 
Al to je nemoguce  :Smile:  pa nisu se htjeli sami spojiti ni u posudici!!

----------


## bubekica

> S dvije crte 
> Al to je nemoguce  pa nisu se htjeli sami spojiti ni u posudici!!


Sve je moguce!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## arlena

Ne znam ,meni ne ide u glavu,mozda sutra budem pametnija  :Smile:

----------


## Skura

Ajme!!!!  :Heart: 
Naravno da je moguće!!!  :Heart: 

Ajde ti lijepo vadit betu ujutro, pogotovo ako vidiš crtice u koje god doba dana  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

arlena ženo čestitam! Dvije crtice ne dođu same od sebe već od T!!!

----------


## arlena

Cek cek cek jos je rano za cestitke, sutra ( ne ) trebam dobit

----------


## Ajvi

arlena, go girl!
Nisu htjeli u posudici jer su sramežljivi. Kak bi tebi bilo pod povećalom?  :Wink:

----------


## arlena

Joj strah me,htjela sam se pokriti usima i cekati da ne dobijem do prvog ultrazvuka  :Sad:  ovo je stvarno neocekivano! Zato ne mogu povjerovati tim testovima !!

----------


## sara10

*Lexus* i *lemmingsica* žao mi je cure  :Love:  Drž te se, sad je teško, al jednom nam mora svima uspit.
*Žužy* sretno sa smrzlićima! Od srca ti želim uspjeh. I mene moji čekaju, još malo...
*arlena* čestitam! A sa čim ste se dosad borili, koja vam je bila dijagnoza? Da nam malo nade daš....Uvijek mi je drago čuti ovakve situacije, spontane trudnoće nakon toliko borbe...

*ninanina32* žao mi je što te i to zadesilo  :fige:  da se sve završi dobro, ma hoće, mora!

----------


## lemmingsica

*sara10* čitam ti potpis i divim se upornosti!

----------


## malenna88

Lemmingsica i Lexus  žao mi je...želim vam da što lakše prođete ovo razočarenje i da skupite snagu za dalje.
Arlena cestitam
Žužy sretno sa smrzlićima! Od srca ti želim uspjeh. I mene moji čekaju, još malo...(za 20-tak dana otprilike )

----------


## arlena

Da,to bi bilo to  :Smile:  dvije crte  :Smile:  
Sara,mi ti i nismo imali dijagnozu. Sve je bilo ok,prosla sam hsg,laparo i histero,muzev spermio uvijek ok. I onda prvi ivef,odnosno icsi je polazao da spermic ne moze oploditi jajnu stanicu. I na drugom ivf isto,a spermio uvijek normo. Biologica je vec tada spominjala imunoloske. Izmedju je bio i jedan fet. Kako se sad ovo cudo dogodilo,ne znam ,jos nismo svjesni  :Smile:  evo taman kad nisam imala snage za pokusaj u 10. mj i odlucila da cu puniti baterije. 
Znam da se mnoge od vas i duze bore,i zao mi je zbog tog,mi smo ove dvije crte cekali 5 dugih godina ,i bila sam sigurna da spontano se nikad nece dogodit a to iznenadilo me .

----------


## arlena

I da ,svjesna sam da je ovo tek pocetak i zato me strah uopce reci na glas za t ,ali to je valjda tako kad si u mpo.
 :Kiss: 
Sorry tipkam s moba pa je puno gresaka

----------


## arlena

za one koje cekaju betu  :Smile:  apsolutno nikakvih simptoma nisam imala ,a nemam ih ni sad,boli me stomak ko da cu procurit ,grudi nista,ispuhane ne bole,jedino zbog cega sam posumnjala je bilo kao pocetak menge u petak,sto je bio puno prerano za mene (30 dana ciklusi) i to je bio samo u petak i onda nista- valjda je to bila implantacija :Smile:  a jesam se raspisala u 3 ujutro  :Smile:  

Ko ce sad docekat pregled kod dr-a  :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

Super Arlena,sad samo strpljivo i neka je školski do kraja,i ja sam mislila da se čuda događaju samo nekom drugom  :Smile:

----------


## Lexus

Čestitam Arlena od srca,čuda se događaju a takve priče i nama daju snagu...čestitam još jednom i da do kraja bude sve 5...
Ninanina35 jako mi je žao,nadam se da će sve biti uredu,poznajem curu koja je imala cin3 a kasnije je dobila malog ljepotana,drži se i želim ti sreću...jesi li ranije imala cinova na papi ?

----------


## Sadie

> I da ,svjesna sam da je ovo tek pocetak i zato me strah uopce reci na glas za t ,ali to je valjda tako kad si u mpo.


O,da. Ja sam 10+2 i ulovim se da strepim hoce li biti sve ok. Prvo me bilo strah sto ce reci prva beta, pa hoce li se duplati, pa hoce li doci do klinicke trudnoce, sad iscekujem 2.tromjesecje, a onda cu opet nesto naci (zapravo, prvo sam mislila da nikad necu ostat trudna). Nije da sam stalno u strahu, ali sam svjesna svih opasnosti. Kaze dr-ica da ce mi tak biti dok dijete ne krene na faks.  :Grin: 

Cestitke i od mene.  :Wink:  
Tuznicama drzim fige za iduci put.
CEkalicama saljem ~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Ninanina35,grlim i da cim prije rijesis glupi cin ~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Sara10,  :Kiss: ,lijepo te opet vidjeti u novoj,vjerujem dobitnoj borbi !!!!
Arlena,prekrasna vijest  :Very Happy: !!!
Cure s neg.betama grlim i saljem snage za daljnju borbu ~~~~~~~~~~!!!
A ja muku mucim sa zuboboljom tj.cistom iznad zuba koju bi trebalo operirirati,ali nista dok ne rodim...pa sam na glupim antibioticima,a tako sam se nadala ovu trudnocu proci bez antibiotika.No,bebuska je sad velika i jaka (24+2) i nadam se da mu antibiotici ne smetaju.
Sretno svima,da jesen bude najplodnija do sada~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## žužy

> Da,to bi bilo to  dvije crte


Ajme pa to zaslužuje rundu   :Very Happy:   :pivo:   :mama: 
Mislim da zbilja ne postoje sretnije vijesti za nekoga tko se tolko bori za svoju sreću od ove.
Čestitam!

----------


## nina70

Arlena, sretno do kraja  :Klap:

----------


## nina70

Aerin, čestitam na maloj princezi  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ninanina35

Arlenaa cestike od srca! Kak je ljepo takve postove citat! Hvala cure moje na zeljama da se rjesim tog smrdljivog cina!..ma i ja se nadam da bude na kraju sve ok..imala sam prije 2 god.cin 2 al sa sumamedom sam to rjesila..sve je bilo do sad ok.. sljedeci tjedan idem ponovit papu pa cemo vidjet kaj dalje!

----------


## funky

Cestitka sretnici na plusevima...tuznice,samo naprid bez odustajanja! Nina, moje dvi prijateljice imale cin3, jedna rjesila kolposkopijom,druga morala na operaciju jer se tu jos nesto zezlo, ugl, obe nakon toga ostale trudne bez problema,jedna ima dva sina,druga dvi curke! Samo naprid,svima sretno, narocito ratnici zuzy!!!!

----------


## Mala28

:Bye: javljam se na odbrojavanje, test radim 7.10.  :Cekam:

----------


## s_iva

Arlena, suuuper, čestitam!
Baš si sretnica! Takav scenarij je san svih nas ovdje, ali rijetkima se posreći! Zato UŽIVAJ!!!

----------


## arlena

hvala vam cure  :grouphug: 
i ja sam zivjela od tuđih  priča a sad imam svoju  :Smile:  

al što je sigurno, sutra vadim i betu, kaže gin, eto ti radi tvog mira  :Smile: 

sad je red na vas ostale što željno iščekujete plusek !!!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## ivana.sky

cestitam  :Klap:

----------


## željkica

Arlena čestitam!!!!!!!

Žužy  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## bugaboo

Arlena cestitam!!!

----------


## Mala28

Arlena čestitaam!

----------


## Šiškica

Arlena čestitam  :Very Happy:  prekrasna priča koja i nama ostalima daje nade da se čuda događaju  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## arlena

Beta 2000 i jos nest preko,od uzbudjenja sam zaboravila koliko  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

:-d :-d :-d

----------


## žužy

:Very Happy:

----------


## arlena

Jos nevjerujem!! Uzv za tjedan dana i ocekujem jedno malo kucajuce srceko  :Smile:  
Cure ,bubi,ajvi ,zuzi,s iva ,snekica,ninanina ,i duboko se ispricavam sto vas nemogu sve pobrojiti ali vam od srca zelim da sto prije ugledate svoje pluseke!!

----------


## Ajvi

Tulum!!! Čestitam od srca i želim ti prekrasnu trudnoću i još ljepšu bebicu!

----------


## ivana.sky

Neka bude sve u redu i neka ti sto prije prodje da dodje bebac  :Wink: 

Jedno pitanjce: stigo mi amh nalaz: 27,2... citam na netu da ta vrijednost spada u zadovoljavajuce, ali nije optimalno... kod dr idem u petak ujutro paaa jel mi neko moze sam rec jel to ok za moje godine? Punim 27 za mj dana...

----------


## bubekica

Koja je mjerna jedinica?

Zanimljivo, obicno je kod pcos jako visok amh...

----------


## Mury

Bravo Arlena  :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

> Koja je mjerna jedinica?
> 
> Zanimljivo, obicno je kod pcos jako visok amh...


pmol/l  :Confused:  sve je kod mene zanimljivo... jos uvijek mi pisu PCOS? (ne znam jel cekaju da se potvrdi da to je pcos il ga uzimaju s nekom rezervom ili zasto taj upitnik na svim nalazima)

----------


## ivana.sky

ma bas me briga sta oni svi kazu!! ja sam lijepo skupila sve svoje papire, u petak jos idem na briseve i ja sam uporna u tome da idem na prvu aih u 10.mj i nema da mi netko kaze tamo da ne moze!!

jos jedno pitanje... kad pocnem pit klomifene (s obzirom da mislim da ce M doc uskoro, a piju se 3-7.d.c. koji d.c. ste isli na ultrazvuk??)

----------


## Zima77

Arlena čestitam sada uzivaj u predivnom osjećaju

----------


## Snekica

arlena samo ti uživaj! Ovo je zaista san snova! Još jednom čestitaaaammmm!!!!

----------


## bubicazubica

čestitke arlena na +!!!!!!!!!!!
tvoja priča nadahnjuje i daje nade mnogima od nas!!!!!!!!
lemmingsica & lexus-žao mi je....ali idemo dalje..takav nam je plan zar ne???!!!!!!!
...pridružujem vam se i ja...danas na 30dc dobila(nikad tako kasno...ali tu je )...prvi neuspješan postupak...ali već danas idem dalje...po lijekove za antagoniste..i da mi sestra sve lijepo objasni što,kako i kad....još su se i ljutile na mene(opet,jer mi nitko nije rekao i kad sam trebala doć na punkciju da dođem prije 8,a ne ja laganini ušetam pol sata kasnije,a ono panika) "što tako kasno zovem,to se treba prije zvat,jer se ljekovi naručuju dan prije...blabla.."...pa sad vas ja pitam"kako da ja znam jučer da ću dobiti danas,i da je možda postupak ipak bio uspješan ???"...sad ću znat za sljedeći put :Smile: ....
nemam pojma što ću dobit...samo znam da ću sad sigurno bit još luđa od tih hormona..unaprijed sam pripremila mm....

----------


## ninanina35

Cure moje! Jel istina da nam dr.A odlazi s brda???

----------


## Šiškica

Da , naravno!!!

 odlazi kod Podobnika.

pogledaj si zadnje dvije strane teme potpomognuta na VV-u

----------


## zdravka82

Da, odlazi.. Mislim da je na brdu do 15.10..

----------


## bubekica

Dr A vise ne prima pacijente!

----------


## a_je_to

Bubicezubice, meni su rekli da se tjedan dana prije ocekivane m javim za lijekove, da naruce. I onda prvi dan ciklusa dodjes po njih. A ako (kamo srece) ostanes trudna, lijekovi ostaju kod njih. I za punkciju su mi rekli (pogotovo u prirodnom ciklusu kad folikul radje pobjegne) da dodjem do 8 a i cure su na forumu pisale da znaju prozvati za punkciju i prije 8.

----------


## lemmingsica

Svim betočekalicama koje su dočekale i odbrojale, čestitam. Ja sam par dana pauzirala od foruma da se malo sastavim sa sobom, ali evo sada sam Ok, idemo u nove pobjede.

----------


## bubicazubica

a je to-na greškama čovjek uči...
...sad ću znat sve za ovaj put i biti spremna...hvala još jednom na dobrim savjetima..
eto od danas sam pikalica...menopur 2X3 na dan(dvije ampulice sa tri praškića u predvečerje)..tako 4 dana,i utorak na fm,da vidimo stanje i kako dalje...

----------


## Lexus

Tako je bubicazubica idemo dalje do cilja...želim ti sreću u ovom novom postupku  :fige:

----------


## dani82

Javljam da je moja trudnoća, nažalost, završila, kako bi me maknuli s popisa trudnica. 
Svima želim puno sreće u postupcima!

----------


## mendula71

> Javljam da je moja trudnoća, nažalost, završila, kako bi me maknuli s popisa trudnica. 
> Svima želim puno sreće u postupcima!


dani82,jako mi je žao,ali idemo dalje,zar ne?
 :grouphug:  :grouphug:

----------


## Sadie

Zao mi je *dani82*. Nadam se da ćete se ubrzo oporaviti i uspjeti. :Love:

----------


## a_je_to

Dani, jako mi je zao...

----------


## bubicazubica

Dani-žao mi je ... :Love: ...ali sad nakon malog predaha i odmaka od svega IDEŠ U NOVE POBJEDE!!!!!!!!
lexus-hvala!!!!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Dani jako mi je zao...

----------


## Snekica

dani draga, pa šta se desilo? Grlim...  :Sad:

----------


## mona22

dani jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## žužy

*dani*,jako mi je žao,drži se..  :Love:

----------


## Mury

Dani,zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## funky

Dani, drzi se :Kiss:

----------


## mendula71

Dani,žao mi je...

----------


## dazler

Dani žao mi je .......
Cure kako ono ide-tjedan dana prije stimulacije moram ići gore i onda mi odrede lijekove?

----------


## tetadoktor

dugo me nije bilo na ovoj temi, došla sam svima poslužiti jednu vruću kavicu i poslati puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ili kako bi naša mare41 rekla AltGr+1 za sto god vam treba

----------


## vojvodjanka

Pozdrav, cure! Evo i mene najzad na ovoj temi. Juce sam dobila protokol, tako da sad znam da 14.10. pocinjem sa Synarela sprejom, a 5.11. mi je zakazan UZ pa cu tad valjda i poceti sa injekcijama. Inace, postupak radimo u Norveskoj gde i zivimo, mislim da ce biti zanimljivo uporediti iskustva.

----------


## ivana.sky

pozdrav i od mene  :Bye: 

evo 1.d.c. u kojem po prvi put krecem s klomifenima, 7.10. nosimo svu papirologiju kod dr. na kliniku, uzv pratimo razvoj i ako bude sve ok, napravit ce valjda i prvi aih  :fige:

----------


## malenna88

Pozdrav cure....Uf neznam kako da pocnem..jer ako bi sve pisala trebala bi mi citava stranica....jel iko od vas koristio testove za izracunavanje plodnih dana

----------


## malenna88

Ovaj Synarela sprej za sta je? Ja radim postupak u Svedskoj

----------


## bubicazubica

ivanasky-sretno do neba!!!!!!!
dazler i vojvođanka-također za uspješan postupak dobre,najbolje vibre....dezler-mislim da ide tako,mensi su druge cure ovdje tako rekle,jer mi ni dr.ni sestra nije rekla da je takav protokol,i naravno ja ko zadnja bena zovem prvi dan ciklusa...panika....sad ću znat za drugi put(mislim ne daj zlu da treba :Smile: 
hvala tetadoktor na dobrim i pozitivnim vibrama!!!!!!!!!!!
inače kod mene sa menopurima (3 na dan) situacija sasvim ok(barem mislim)-danas 7 dc:5 folikulića(3 na lijevom oko 10/10mm,a dva na lijevom,jedan je veći od 12/12mm)...i dalje pikalica navečer,a uz nju sutra također i orgalutran....bo,ne znam ni sama što da mislim,jer mi je sve ovo još novo,prva stimulacija...ja sam mislila da ću imat više tih f...ono ipak više je više :Smile:

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Ovaj Synarela sprej za sta je? Ja radim postupak u Svedskoj


Meni su objasnili da on "anulira" prirodna ciklus, dovede te u stanje slicno menopauzi( na norveskom se kaze nedregulering, verujem da je slicno i na svedskom). Koristi se kroz ceo postupak, sve do stoperice, dakle, i kasnije uporedo sa injekcijama.

----------


## malenna88

Meni je ovo prvi postupak..9 dana sam uzimala Gonal F i 4 dana Orgalutran.35 sati prije punkcije sam uzela Superfact. Uzeli su 32 folikula.Doktori nisu htjeli da rade transfer zato sto je postojao rizik od hiperstimulacije.Srecom nije doslo do nje.Planiram ovaj mjesec da uradimo transfer.Iz bolnice su mi samo javili da CLEARBLUE test i da im javim kad dodje do ovulacije

----------


## bubekica

32 folikula? Stimulacija o kojoj mi mozemo samo sanjati  :Smile: 
Koliko js si dobila, koliko embrija je smrznuto?
Koji dozu gonala si primala? Imas li pcos? Koliko imas godina?

Policijski dio je gotov - za kaj-
Dobrodosla!

----------


## bubekica

ivana.sky, evo i mene od danas na sioforu, a od 3dc i na klomifenu, 3x1...

Dani, jako mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## malenna88

Primala sam 150 IU Gonala.Nemam pcos.Imam 26 godina.
Imamo samo 1 embrion.A bilo ih 6.

Hvala na dobrodoslici

----------


## ivana.sky

> ivanasky-sretno do neba!!!!!!!
> 
> inače kod mene sa menopurima (3 na dan) situacija sasvim ok(barem mislim)-danas 7 dc:5 folikulića(3 na lijevom oko 10/10mm,a dva na lijevom,jedan je veći od 12/12mm)...i dalje pikalica navečer,a uz nju sutra također i orgalutran....bo,ne znam ni sama što da mislim,jer mi je sve ovo još novo,prva stimulacija...ja sam mislila da ću imat više tih f...ono ipak više je više


hvala  :Smile:  također!! ja se ne razumijem bas pa ono... koliko folikula je "dovoljno dobro" imat? jel vise bolje ili je vise losije, citala sam nesto o onoj hiperstimulaciji i to... bas sam tudum  :Undecided: 




> ivana.sky, evo i mene od danas na sioforu, a od 3dc i na klomifenu, 3x1...


 :fige:  sretno nam bilo!

----------


## Prozerpina

Malenna88 pa i nije neka drugačija stimulacija nego neka "standardna" kao i kod nas. 32 folikla.... jako puno  :Shock:  . Ali samo 6js? i jedan embrij? Kada je zamrznut? Koji dan?

----------


## malenna88

Samo su oplodoli 6 jer je muz toliko imo zamrznutih...Zamrznut je 5 dan 1 embrij...Ostale jajne stanice se zamrznuli,cekam da mi jave koliko ih ima...

----------


## bubekica

Malena, znam da si rekla da ne znas odakle bi pocela, ali molim te, napisi vise o vasoj dijagnozi...

----------


## malenna88

Kod mene je sve uredu znaci SVE.A muz je skocio u bazen pri cemu je doslo do povrede kicmene mozdine i ostao je u kolicima.Znali smo da je mala mogucnost da dodje do prirodne trudnoce jer je kod njega slaba ejakulacija.Prosle godine smo zakazali vrijeme u bolnici da vidimo kakve su nam sanse.Pregledom je ustanovljeno da je najbolje da oni uzmu spermu i zalede je.Nasli su 6 sper.i oplodili,medjutim 5 dan je bio samo jedan embrij.....Nadam se da sam vam nekako uspjela objasnit kakva je kod nas situacija.  :scared:

----------


## bubicazubica

malena88-dobrodošla i još brže otišla na onaj najsretniji pdf!!!
i sretno sretno do neba još i dalje,i pozitivne vibre za tvoje embrijiće i js!!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*VELJAČA 2014. (11)* 
splicanka30, KBC Split, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
Geja, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu
boogie woogie, Betaplus, FET
Shadow, PFC, IVF 
saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
sanjam
mare77, PFC, IVF gemini
mima32, spontana trudnoća
M@tt, spontana trudnoća
mari80, VV, 1.IVF

*OŽUJAK 2014. (8)* 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
nada0007, VV, 1.IVF gemini
funky, Cito, IVF (nakon2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
bila_boja

*TRAVANJ 2014. (13)*
Noemi, VV, 1.IVF
bugaboo, VV, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu
Mjesto pod suncem, VV, 1.IVF
smarija, Slo, IVF
jo1974, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
aprilili, Poliklinika Škvorc, 1. IVF/ICSI
pea, spontana trudnoća
Aliki, SD, 1.IVF
Mury, spontana trudnoća
jan@, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Kirona, Poliklinika Škvorc, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), trudilica za drugu bebu
Krtica, spontana strudnoća

*SVIBANJ 2014. (5)*
Vaki, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF)
mala11111, SD, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) gemini
dubyaki, 1.IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) gemini 

*LIPANJ 2014. (4)*
Vlatka35, PFC, 1.IVF/donacija js  gemini
lady555, Petrova, 1.IVF/TESE
duskadz, PFC, 1.IVF
Ledamo, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)

*SRPANJ 2014. (6)*
LaraLana, Sistina, 1.IVF
paty, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu), trudilica za drugu bebu
njoka, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
Sadie, Betaplus, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Vivach, PFC, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET)
Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)

*KOLOVOZ  2014. (1)*
klivija, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)

*RUJAN  2014. (3)*
mirelis, VV, 1.IVF
arlena, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI; 1xFET)
Nina 83, Mb, IVF

 :štrika: *BETOČEKALICE*
Mala28, VV, AIH (nakon 2xAIH) 07.10.
žužy, VV, FET (nakon 4xIVF, 2xFET, 1xAIH) 13.10.

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
bubicazubica, KBC Ri, 1.IVF (nakon 1xAIH)

*AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~*
ivana.sky, KBC Osijek, 1.AIH

*10/2014:*  bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); vojvodjanka, Norveška, IVF; malenna88, Švedska, FET (nakon 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); mimadz, VV, FET (nakon 2xIVF)
*11/2014:* Angely4you, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF); lemmingsica, Škvorc,  IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
*2/2015:*  antony34, Podobnik, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
aboni76, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Anci272, Angus, antesa, Antonella14, arlena, artisan, baby14, Bananka, barkica, Bea, beti79,  biska, BlueI, bmaric, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, Cannisa, carrie2812, cerepaha, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, Dalmašica, Darkica, dazler, dea84, Deamar,  dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, emiro, FAnaS, florjan, Frćka,  fuksija, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo, giga, gigii, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, HelloKitty, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, hrki , ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivancica_1982, Iva28, ivica_k , izluđena,  ivka, jadro, JelTom, kameleon, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kik@, kiki30, kikolina, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija,  kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, Lexus, Leva, libertas8, lion heart, lora82, lulu79,  luna2, ljube, ljubi, Maybe baby, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica, Mala Maja, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marincezg, Marlen,  Marnie, marryy, Mary123, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, meki, Medeja, mendula71, mg1975, milivoj73, miny, Missixty, mona22, mostarka86, my_heart, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Newbie, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv,  ninanina35, nina977, Ninchi_Zg, nirvana, nova21, njanja1, orhideja., osijek, pak, PapigaCapo, PetraP, philipa, Pika80, PinaColada, pingwin, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Samanta, Sandra1971, sara10, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sissy75, skandy, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna 1506, Strašna,  s_iva, *sunisshining*,  Šiškica, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaH, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, TrudyC, tulipan83, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

*mirelis, arlena, Nina 83* jos jednom cestitam!!! vi ste lokomotiva naseg jesenskog vlakica plusica  :Smile: 

 :Very Happy: 

*bubicazubica, ivana.sky, mala28, žužy* vibram na naaaaaajjace!
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## serenity1

*bubekica* lajk za listu,cestitke svima na plusicima,vibrice za cekalice~~~~~
mi imamo dogovoreno drugi ivf za 11.mj.
neka nam je svima sto uspjesnija jesen  :fige:

----------


## venera82

Bubekice možeš i meni negdje smjestiti - cekalica punkcije / pikalice  VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH),

cestitam svima na +++++, sretno u trudnoći, uzivajte!

----------


## ivancica_1982

Venera82 zao mi je...ja sutra idem vaditi betu pa cemo vidjeti...iako mislim da mi IVF ne gine  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

svaka cast za listu  :Smile: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vracam samo pozitivu!!!  :Heart:

----------


## arlena

Lijepo je sebe vidjeti kao trudnicu  :Kiss:  bila sam na uzv,dr kaze sve po ps-u  :Smile:  vidjela sam male iskrice  :Smile:  
Iskreno vam zelim da to prije dozivite taj osjecaj! Jos uvijek me je jako starh,al valjda cu se s vremenom opustiti i konacno uzivati u toliko zeljenoj trudnoci! Jos uvjek radim,pa mi to lijepo zaokupira misli 8-9-10 sati dnevno  :Smile:  
Zuzi~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu za past na dupe !! 
Bubi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~daj one klomifene,utrogestane i ostale iglice mijenjaj za pelene ,kremice ,fiziolosku i ostale stvari za bebicu!! 
Cure  :Kiss:  i drzim vam fige svima

----------


## arlena

Dani,sad citam,strasno je ,drzi se

----------


## Šiškica

bubekica zaboravila sam ti napisati da me skineš s liste hrabrica i čekalica koječega..

s tugom se opraštam s listom , nažalost moj MPO put je gotov.. ( osim ak se nekada moooožda  ne predomislim što je mala vjerojatnost)

----------


## malenna88

svaka cast za listu  :Smile: 
Siskica nemoj da odustajes

----------


## Varnica

Ja sam trebala na ovom ciklusu na zadnji stimulirani, ali sam ostala bez protokola jer me sestre nisu htjele naručiti prije početka mjeseca, jer kad sam dobila menstruaciju druga sestra se nije htjela potruditi doći do doktora, jer sam na redovitom terminu kod svog doktora propustila termin jer je gospon doktor morao otići... Najradije bih sve poslala k vragu.  :Sad:

----------


## bubicazubica

danas zadnja fm prije punkcije(u ponedjeljak)-došla sam do brojke 7 folikula,ali dr.kaže bit će za sad kako stvari stoje 3 za aspiraciju(najveći 20mm,ostali oko 17/18mm,ostatak manji)...večeras štoperica  u 22...tako da me nekako strah da će se nešto izokrenut,i da će svi puknut prije reda...mada me uvjeravaju da se to ne može desit uz stimulaciju..a ja osjećam kako igraju nogomet :Shock: 
ukupuno sa večerašnjim menopurom sam ih primila 27 i dvije orgalutrana(on peče)...i ponosno mogu reć da sam se već ispraksirala u pikanju
šiškice-probaj se malo odmorit od svega,i nakon toga u nove mpo pobjede!!!
bubekica- :worldcup:  za listu!!!
svim čekalicama koječega sretno!!!

----------


## Sadie

Ne brini za nogomet. Meni je 1. stim. bila s Menopurom i jajnici su mi stalno divljali, skoro do bete. Svaki dan, cijelo vrijeme. Upecali smo 10 js, nis nije puklo.

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
super,hvala na tim riječima potpore!!!!
dođe mi da i ja s njima zaigram :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Bubica sretno! I svim ostalim curama!

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala nivesa!!! :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

bubicazubica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobru berbu na punkciji!

----------


## mendula71

Evo konačno da se javim,trebalo mi je malo vremena da se zbrojim.
Mislila sam da će biti 13.sreća,ali nažalost ništa od toga.
Svima šaljem pozitivne vibre~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lexus

Cure moje meni danas bila folikulometrija,imamo 4 folikula što je za mene dernek  :Smile: ..ali me brine endometrij jer je samo 5 mm pa me zanima ima li nešto što bi moglo pomoći da se malo podeblja,ima li iko iskustva ?...u utorak je punkcija...

----------


## sara10

*Lexus*, kakvu stimulaciju sada imaš? Za zadebljanje endometrija je dobra cikla (sok od cikle ili svježa cikla izribana), ananas - ali samo do transfera, nikako ne poslije  - i dobar je čaj od vrkute, ali i on samo do transfera, a pošto si u stimulaciji, bolje ga ne pit sa svim tim hormonima. Njega je najbolje pit prije nego što se uđe u postupak. Znači, najbolje ti je ciklu i ananas do transfera (tako sam ja u prošlom postupku i bio mi je super endom.), a ciklu možeš stalno. Držim  :fige:  za punkciju u utorak.
*bubicazubica* sretno i tebi na punkciji u pon.  :fige:  za što kvalitetnije js-e.
*mendula71* puno mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Lexus

sara10,stimulacija mi je ista kao i prošli put klomifen + letrilan s tim što mi je sad dao po 3 menopura...3 jutros odmah i sutra 3 da primim i rekao mi je da mi je njih dao jer je endometrij tanak...evo uzela sam ananas i njupam na silu  :Smile: 
mendula71 žao mi je,divim se tvojoj upornosti  :Taps:

----------


## bubicazubica

hvala bubekica i sara-i ja se nadam dobroj berbi u pon.(upravo sad došla sa štoperice,inače sam si davala u trbuh stimulaciju,a kako ova ide u guzu,a sama sam bila...pravac odjel na pikicu,i moram reć da nas za pon.ima dosta-sretno nam svima bilo!!!)
lexus-sara ti je već rekla,i ja potpisujem ananas i ciklu...inače je moj endo jako tanak(4.5-5,najviše 6mm)...ali sad sam se zbilja fanjski potrudila-ananas(cijeli,ili jednostavnije u limenki) smiksam da mi bude onako gusti sok....nakon par dana njegove konzumacije,slijedi cikla,isto napravim sok,ali sama mi je bljakasta,onda pomiješam s jabukom,ili mrkvom,nekim voćem i bude super...i za divno čudo danas endić 9mm..nikad bolji!!!!!!!!!!
mendula-grlim....žao mi je zbog neuspjeha...ali ne gubi nadu..idemo dalje!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## tetadoktor

mednula  :Love: 

u kakvoj si stimulaciji bila?

----------


## tetagogolina

pozz svima,  imala sam transfer 2 blastice u utorak a do tada sam par dana svako jutro pila sok od cikle, mrkve, jabuke i limuna (oko 3 dcl), i uz estrofem mi je endić na dan transfera bio oko 10mm, dakle sok svakako ne može odmoći  :Yes: 

sretno cure!  :grouphug:

----------


## ljube

> Evo konačno da se javim,trebalo mi je malo vremena da se zbrojim.
> Mislila sam da će biti 13.sreća,ali nažalost ništa od toga.


draga, grlim

----------


## bubicazubica

lexus-također i tebi sretno na punkciji u utorak!!!!!!!!!!
ja sam danas šetala pola dana,laganini,svako malo posjedila na klupici...samo da ne budem doma i ne razmišljam o sutrašnjem danu............ :cupakosu:  luda sam...ono što ako ne bude niš...pa ako nema niti jedne js....pa užas...stalno neko čekanje...neću sutra niti pogledati na monitor dok budem na utz prije punkcije...
imam izrazito puno sluzi,križa me bole za poludit ako duže stojim...tu i tamo me štrecnu j(danas ne igraju nogomet nego golf,ahahaha)...

tettagogolina-čuvaj svoje mrve!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nivesa

Bubica drzim fige i cekam sutra da se javis!

----------


## Sadie

Bubica, ovo ti je 1.stimulirani? Ma imat ces js. Ak si imala u prirodnom, imat ces ih sad i fino ce ti ih sve poloviti.  :Wink:

----------


## bubicazubica

nivesa-bez brige,javim odmah sutra novosti!
sadie-da 1.stimul.mi je...nisam ni došla do punkcije u prirodnjaku..ustvari došla sam to jutro,ali  je fol.punkno večer prije...uf...pa me zato strah svega sad :scared: 
..ali bit će sve ok...pozitiva i samo dobre vibre..
hvala svim curama na podršci-zakon ste
..a sad idem gledat našu komediju da se opustim...ujutro ću popit jednu za živce i bi će sve  :rock: 
svima želim ugodnu večer i sutrašnji uspješan dan čekalicama svega!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

:fige:  sretno i javi nam se!!!

mm je danas s posla doso bolestan  :Sad:  vec 3 dana je kao malo promuko i sad ga je strefilo... a ja sam poludila! mislim nije on jadan kriv ali kud bas sad??! jos ak se i ja zarazim, a vlada viroza i tako sam ju uspjesno izbjegla... joooj  :gaah: 

itko imo slicnu situaciju? smije li pit lupocet? hoce nam sad otkazat inseminaciju ovaj mjesec ili to nema veze?  :drama:

----------


## Lexus

Sretno bubicazubica,držim  :fige: ,pa punkcija nam je dan za danom, ako sve bude OK ( a hoće  :Smile:  ) zajedno ćemo betu čekati  :Yes:

----------


## a_je_to

Bubicezubice, kako je prošlo jutros?

----------


## bubekica

*ivana.sky* nek popije lupocet. ne brini, nece vam otkazati inseminaciju.
kako si, kad ides na folikulometriju?

*bubicazubica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivana.sky

6.d.c. 3 dan kako pijem klomifen, sinoc me piko lijevi jajnik, cijelo jutro desni... piskila na lh trakicu i odma razocarenje... pojavila se i druga crta  :Sad:  inace mi je ta druga crtica tako "rano" ukazivala na to da imam viska lh i da ce biti anovulacijski ciklus, sto se pokazalo kroz pracenje tokom cijelog mjeseca kad ta crtica ne bi uopce nestala... ali sta mi to sad znaci?? opet nece biti O cak ni uz terapiju ili?

----------


## ivana.sky

> *ivana.sky* nek popije lupocet. ne brini, nece vam otkazati inseminaciju.
> kako si, kad ides na folikulometriju?


nisam vidjela da si napisala prije mene... hvala za savjet  :Smile: 

sutra idem  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

*ivana.sky* nasa razina lh je takva kakva jest, ne mozemo je klomifenom sniziti (snizavaju je samo kontracepcijske pilule), to nikako ne znaci da nece biti ovulacije, drugaciji je mehanizam.

----------


## ivana.sky

aha, vec sam se uplasila opet da ce me nesto zeznut...  ma misla sam da ce ga snizit metformini, iako dr. mi je rekla da budem strpljiva da treba vremena da to sve pocne djelovat, cca 3mj, ali opet ovisi od osobe do osobe... a naravno da sam ja nestrpljiva i da bi ja da to sve djeluje odmah nakon 1. tablete  :facepalm: 
nikad nisam bila toliko u frasovima, sama sebi idem na zivce, al stas...

----------


## bubekica

normalno je da si nervozna i uzbudjena. ja se isto jos borim s tim da ne mogu utjecati na (skoro) nista u postupku.

----------


## ivana.sky

to je bas uzasno, toliko sve hoces, a nista ne mozes... koji si ti d.c.?

----------


## bubekica

nikoji znacajan, mislim 29-i ili tako nesto, trebala bih svaki cas procuriti.

----------


## sladja01

Hvala curke na savjetima  :Smile:  danas bila na FM i u srijedu mi je punkcija, večeras u 23h dvije pikice decapeptyla...moramo doći u pola 8 pa će vjerovatno prvo muž riješiti SG i ja dobiti pikice za opuštanje...pa me zanima oko koliko obično krenu raditi punkcije? I naravno da me malo strah jer je doktorica opet samo komentirala da ima dosta folikulića...i da, šta se stvarno do 17h popodne ne smije ništa jesti  :Smile:  mislim, ja sam veliki gladuš od jutra ali kaže mi sestra da mi neće biti do jela od svega toga, ali ipak  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*sladja* punkcije krecu u 9.
kad dodjes doma ces vjerojatno biti omamljena i zeljna kreveta pa kad izvadis gazu i stavis utrice otspavaj. taj dan jedi neku laksu hranu (naravno da mozes prije, ja jedem klasican rucak oko 13), pogotovo ako je hiper.

----------


## sladja01

Već sam rekla mužu da ne primamo goste od srijede jer se želim izležavati  :Smile:  i odmarati  :Smile:  E super, smisliti ću si već neki lagani menu za taj dan  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

ajde nadam se da ce ti klomifeni pomoc onda u iducem, i da ce sve proc uspjesno  :fige:

----------


## venera82

Sladja da dodjite u pola osam, tako su i nama rekli. Poslje punkcije 1 sat neces moci ni jesti ni piti, a poslje ces moci piti gusti sok i sl, te juhu (lagana hrana). ja sam ipak cekala 17 sati za pravi ručak, poslije sam lezala iako sam to dobro podnijela. Da li ti je dr. spominjala ET za sljedeći mj?

----------


## bubekica

Evo bas procurila  :Smile: 
Kiss

----------


## ivana.sky

eto ga na! sad u nove pobjede!!  :Wink:

----------


## sladja01

Ma samo da bude JS a ovo ostalo cu vec prezivjeti kao sto ste i vi sve  :Smile:  opet mi je rekla da cemo u srijedu odluciti, tako da se javim  :Smile:

----------


## mendula71

> mednula 
> 
> u kakvoj si stimulaciji bila?


Sad sam bila u klomifenskoj+4gonala,inace u Vg sam prošla sve protokole(menopur+decapeptyl,menopur+cetrotide,klo  mifen...),a ovdje sam bila jednom samo na gonalima(27),ostali su bili klomifenski jer dosta dobro reagiram na laganu stimulaciju.Prošli put je bilo 5js,vraćene 3 morule. Idemo dalje...

----------


## mona22

da prijavim današnji fet dve mrvice a sad slijedi  :Cekam:  
sretno svim curama u kojoj god fazi bile  :fige:

----------


## antonija15

sladja01 ja sam mislola da ću crknuti od gladi  do 17,jedva izdržala.došla sam doma,izvadila gazu,stavila utriće i fino si legla.nisam mogla spavati pa sam gledala tv.oko 13 popila malo soka,a kad je došlo 17 jela sam koda mi je zadnje u životu.drži se i sretno

----------


## Mala28

kod mene opet minus  :Sad:

----------


## bugaboo

Mala zao mi je, imas li plan za dalje, IVF ili ostajete pri AIH?

----------


## mona22

Mala zao mi je

----------


## ivana.sky

mona22 sretno  :fige: 

mala28 glavu gore, hrabro dalje...  :Love:

----------


## bubicazubica

jutro cure..i hvala vam na podršci i dobrim vibrama...
trebalo mi je jučer da se malo odmaknem i otpušem-punkcija boli,to je istina,ali stisneš zube,pogotovo kad je dr.drag....i sestra naravno...
kad čuješ "imamo za sad dvije super stanice,transfer u četvrtak,znaš da si prevalila jedan dio puta i čeka te još onaj najteži..."..
na kraju svega već odlazim iz sale,i dr.još jednom pita"znači imamo dvije"?..a biologica kaže"žao mi je dr.vi ste krivo razumijeli,nemamo niti jednu"...
ja u šoku,on još većem"kako kako,provjerite još jednom..."...svi na čudu...riječi utjehe,događa se...ali jednom riječju,moja intrpretacija"STARA SAM!"(sad sam još uvijek ljuta i tužna i svašta nešto i moje je razmišljanje takvo,sorry)....pa pomovo "ma niste,mislim godine su tu,ali imate dobre zalihe js...događa se svakoj ženi da u godini dana možda par puta nema niti o,niti u fol.js...idemo dalje...
reultat stim.;27 menopura,2 orgalutran,štoperica-3 folikula asp.-0 js
...
slijedi dogovor za dalje,odmah svašta nešto preokrenuto,samo da već u drugom ciklusu budem u prirodnjaku,a ako bude sreće i dogovora s mojom mpo za dva mj ponovo u stimulaciju(po ovom dr.nema zapreke da tako i ne bude,jer  i nema,i to je moja želja,i volja)
...
sorry na malo podužem postu..i neka me moderatorice slobodno izbrišu,premjeste ako sam pretjerala... znam koliko i kako se osjećate i vi koji to prolazite po ne znam koji put(meni je 1.stim,ako se ne računa 1.prirodnjak u kojem je pobjegao f.na dan punkcije)...
ali bit ću ja dobro...pozitiva i dobri ljudi oko mene,kao i ovaj forum na kojem je toliko podrške,dobrih vibri da jednostavno nema ni pomisli na predaju-idemo dalje!!!!!!!
mala28...i bubekice- :Love: 
lexux i ostalim curama koje su danas na punkciji-sretno i uspješno!!!!!!!!
ostalim čekalicama koječega dobre ,najpozitivnije vibre od srca!!!!
p.s.malo ću se odmorit od foruma,ali samo do sljedećeg ciklusa(ako uspijem da ne zavirim barem malo  :Smile: 
...SRETNO CURE!!!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

:Sad:   :Love:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
hvala



>

----------


## tetagogolina

bubicazubica  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Sadie

*bubica*, sad ti stvarno treba odmor da napuniš baterije i kreneš friške glave dalje. U prvom stimuliranom lilječnici ne znaju kako ćeš reagirati jer je svaki organizam individualan. I ja sam koristila menopur u 1. stimuliranom (dobila 10 js, ali samo 2 zametka). Valjda će i tebi promijeniti terapiju, dobit ćeš više js i to kvalitetnih. I nešto će se primiti. Bar 1 ficlek. Svima nam je 1. neuspjeli ivf šamarčina, ali uspjet ćeš (samo kad bi ti netko mogao šapnuti koji će to biti postupak, da ti bude lakše). Držimo ti figice.
Tužnice, nadam se da će idući postupak biti dobitni. 
Čekalice, ~~~~

----------


## bubekica

Ufff, sadie, dobro kazes,
bas samarcina  :Sad: 
Bubice grlim!

Ivana.sky citam te na drugoj temi i bez teksta sam. Da mi je samo znat koji to lijek traze... Kakogod, ostaje vam doma ciljati ako nista drugo, zabavnije je  :Smile:  Sretno dalje!

----------


## mona22

bubica  :Love:

----------


## Mala28

bubicazubica zao mi je  :Sad: 
dobila sam doktoricu, kaze da ponovim test za 2dana i ako je tada negativan da se javim sestrama da mi daju termin i da dodjem na dogovor za dalje

----------


## nivesa

Bubica  :Sad:

----------


## Lexus

Bubice jako mi je žao što je tako ispalo, :Sad: ..ja sam isto u prvoj stimulaciji (menopur + gonal ) imala samo 1 stanicu koja je bila loše kvalitete a evo sad sa blažim stimulacijama dobivam kvalitetnije stanice...tako da,glavu gore i u sljedećoj stimulaciji ti želim puno staničica.  :Smile: :heart

----------


## ivana.sky

> Ivana.sky citam te na drugoj temi i bez teksta sam. Da mi je samo znat koji to lijek traze... Kakogod, ostaje vam doma ciljati ako nista drugo, zabavnije je  Sretno dalje!


Proguglala sam, radi se o stoperici... ma!! U petak cu opet znat valjda nesto malo vise...

Sretno i tebi, neka te iznenadi neki prirodni neocekivani  :Wink:

----------


## zdravka82

bubicazubica, mala28 zao mi je cure!  :Sad: 

Bubekica, ivana.sky, lexus, mona22 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek ovaj bude dobitni!!

----------


## dazler

bubicazubica,mala  :grouphug:  doći će i naših 5 minuta
 :fige:  svima u postupcima

----------


## dazler

> Bubice jako mi je žao što je tako ispalo,..ja sam isto u prvoj stimulaciji (menopur + gonal ) imala samo 1 stanicu koja je bila loše kvalitete a evo sad sa blažim stimulacijama dobivam kvalitetnije stanice...tako da,glavu gore i u sljedećoj stimulaciji ti želim puno staničica. :heart


Lexus kakve sad stimulacije imaš?

----------


## Lexus

Dazler prošli put i ovaj sad postupak sam bila na klomifen + letrozol, pošto i sa jakim stimulacijama dobivam još manje stanica. Danas mi je bila punkcija i dobila sam 3 stanice,sad čekam da nazovu da kažu jesu se oplodile... :Cekam:

----------


## dazler

Lexus držim fige do neba da dobiješ svoje oplođene jajne stanice natrag i da se pretvore u bebu  :Smile: 
i ja imam loša iskustva sa jakim stimulacijama,pa sam zato pitala,nadam se da ću u postupku u 11mj dobiti nešto blaže

----------


## venera82

evo cure da se i ja javim na ovu temu, u subotu sam imala punkciju i dobili smo 6 js, sutra idem da vidim da li su se oplodile, a joj.....sta ce me sutra docekati...

Lexus, tatagolina, Bubekica, Mona 22, Ivana.sky, sretno, držim fige,

Mala28, bubicazubica, mendula71 zao mi je, ali idemo dalje, mi to mozemo, hocemo i zelimo!

----------


## tetagogolina

venera82 držim fige da su bar 4 blastociste  :fige:  :Klap:

----------


## Lexus

Hvala ti dazler do neba,nestrpljivo čekam sutra da me nazovu i želim ti da postupak u 11 mjesecu uznapreduje najmanje do jedne bebe  :fige: ..Hvala venera 82,sretno sutra i ja ti isto želim da budu blastice,i javi nam kako je prošlo  :Heart:

----------


## mona22

venera82,lexus  :fige:  za dobar tulum u labu

----------


## ivana.sky

hvala venera 82... i ja drzim svima fige i javite kako je proslo!!!  :fige:

----------


## fuksija

Evo,malo sam bila u zaostatku..sve pročitala..želim nam svima ono što si najviše želimo..
Ja čekam nalaz kariograma s Rebra..bili smo krajem 7.mj.  Ne znam kada bi mogao doći..
Bila sam i kod endokrinologice i propisala mi erytrox (valjda je točan naziv)..iako ni sama ne znam da li da uzimam ili ne..ba zadnjem nalazu mi je tsh bio viši od 2
Dr A mi je rekao da dođem sad u 10.mj. na dogovor ali čini mi se da bi bezveze dolazila kad još nemam nalaz kariograma..da još malo pričekam?

----------


## bubekica

Fuksija, trebao bi vam skoro stici kariogram.
Za tsh sam ti pisala na drugoj temi.
Znas da dr a vise ne radi na vv? Predlazem ti da, ukoliko zelis ostati na vv, sto prije odes na kontultacije kod doktorice, ne znam dokad ce ona primati pacijente dr. A.

----------


## dazler

Lexus :Smile: 
Fuksija i meni je bio tsh viši od 2,prepisali su mi euthyrox 25m(najmanja doza) i sad mi je 1,7 tsh

----------


## fuksija

Dr A više ne radi na VV?? Pa gdje je? Ne mogu vjerovati!! A baš mi se svidio i zato sam odlučila ići tamo..Kod koje dokice da odem na konzultacije? Bila sam kod endokrinologice.. I tko sad prima njegove pacijente?

----------


## bubekica

Njegove pacijente, zasad, prima dr. Jukic. On je otisao kod podobnika, tj tamo pocinje 15.10.

----------


## fuksija

Ne mogu vjerovati! Stvarno sam razočarana. A njegove pacijentice,jesu li otišle za njim ili su ostale? Mislim,naravno ovisi o mogućnostima..ja sad ne znam šta da radim..bila sam jednom kod dr.jukić i nije mi se svidjela..nije se slagala s tim što je dr.a tražio kariogram i za mene i za supruga..prvi mi je izbor bio dr. Lučinger ali radi fin.mogućnosti sam otišla na VV kod dr.A jer sam čula da je jako dobar i oduševio me..sad sam izgubljena a taman sam se trebala dogovoriti za postupak..sad čak razmišljam da odem dr.L ...koje je vaše mišljenje?

----------


## ivana.sky

citala sam da za postupke u vezi s oplodnjom ide 7 dana bolovanja.. jer se to moze iskoristit za AIH?

----------


## bubekica

fuksija, ja sam ostala kod dr jukic.
Ne znam ti reci za ostale, ali vjerujem da ih ima u obje skupine. Kao i ti, i sama sam jako razocarana, ali sto je tu je. Nasrecu ja sam zadovoljna i s dr jukic.
Ukoliko godine ne vise nad glavom, uvijek savjetujem da se iskoristi ono sto nam drzava da, za privatnike ima vremena posljje toga.

----------


## bubekica

ivana.sky, nemam iskustva s bolovanjem za aih. Mislim da kod aih nema realne potrebe za mirovanjem, pretpostavljam da ti treba zbog izostajanja s posla.
Ima negdje tema mpo i bolovanje, pokusaj prekopati, s moba sam pa mo tesko ide pretrazivanje...

----------


## ivana.sky

pa da... radim nocne i dosta fizicki naporan posao, a ne bi bas voljela riskirat i umanjit si mogucnosti, ako nije sila.. prekopkat cu malo  :Wink:

----------


## fuksija

bubekica, što znači ako mi godine ne vise za vratom?ja imam 35..amh mi je 12...jel to kritično?

----------


## bubekica

*fuksija* nisam kompetentna stavljati osobe u jedan ili drugi kos, pogotovo jer svaka zena sama za sebe procjenjuje svoje godine i kako se osjeca s obzirom na iste. u problematiku godina i nizeg amh se ne kuzim ni najmanje  :Unsure:  :neznam:

----------


## Sadie

> Ne mogu vjerovati! Stvarno sam razočarana. A njegove pacijentice,jesu li otišle za njim ili su ostale? Mislim,naravno ovisi o mogućnostima..ja sad ne znam šta da radim..bila sam jednom kod dr.jukić i nije mi se svidjela..nije se slagala s tim što je dr.a tražio kariogram i za mene i za supruga..prvi mi je izbor bio dr. Lučinger ali radi fin.mogućnosti sam otišla na VV kod dr.A jer sam čula da je jako dobar i oduševio me..sad sam izgubljena a taman sam se trebala dogovoriti za postupak..sad čak razmišljam da odem dr.L ...koje je vaše mišljenje?


Pogledaj malo na temi o privatnim klinikama, što se piše koje su prednosti i mane. Odvagnite prednosti i mane privatnika i hzzo-a. Pitanje je na koliko ćete postupaka trebati ići (a to nitko ne zna) i koliko ste daleko spremni ići. Ne mislim u mjesecima već u kunama.

----------


## fuksija

Što se tiče financija nismo u mogućnosti za više postupaka privatno..ali već dvije godine pokušavamo i više ne mogu dočekati..čini mi se da bi privatno bilo brže i da bi odmah dobila terapiju/postupak koji bi mi najviše odgovarao bez nepotrebnih pokušavanja s nekim slabijim postupcima..

----------


## fuksija

Još sam samo htjela dodati da smo saznali da je nalaz kariograma ok ali ne možemo to dobiti napismeno jer im se tamo srušio sustav i sad čekaju..tko zna do kad..da se to osposobi. Ali magistra veli da ju dokic moze nazvati pa ce sve objasniti preko telefona

----------


## Sadie

> Što se tiče financija nismo u mogućnosti za više postupaka privatno..ali već dvije godine pokušavamo i više ne mogu dočekati..čini mi se da bi privatno bilo brže i da bi odmah dobila terapiju/postupak koji bi mi najviše odgovarao bez nepotrebnih pokušavanja s nekim slabijim postupcima..


To je istina. Al opet, mi smo stimulirani ivf plaćali oko 16.000 kn (sa svime),a to nije malo, naročito ak ih je potrebno više (a rijetko uspije iz prve).

----------


## fuksija

Uh..to je puno novaca..ja sam racunala da bi max bio oko 10000kn..a da meni ne bi ni trebalo toliko..frendica je bila kod dr L..a ima većih problema od mene..ja zapravo i ne znam što mi je..ništa,samo malo viši tsh koji je sad iznad 2..spermiogram super..ugl ona je toliko platila kod dr.L..uspjelo im isprve...

----------


## lemmingsica

> *VELJAČA 2014. (11)* 
> splicanka30, KBC Split, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
> Geja, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
> frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu
> boogie woogie, Betaplus, FET
> Shadow, PFC, IVF 
> saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
> sanjam
> mare77, PFC, IVF gemini
> ...


ja u 11/2014 idem u prirodnjaku na ICSI.

----------


## lemmingsica

ja sam 36, amh 3!!! Tako da je tvoj od 12 super. Kad je nizak to eventualno znači da ćeš dobiti manji broj stanica u stimulaciji, ali ne mora biti. U prošlom sam postupku dobila 2js, jedna se oplodila. Ali kod nas je problem loš spermiogram. Imaš temu visok FSH nizak AMH.

----------


## lemmingsica

> bubekica, što znači ako mi godine ne vise za vratom?ja imam 35..amh mi je 12...jel to kritično?


ja sam 36, amh 3!!! Tako da je tvoj od 12 super. Kad je nizak to eventualno znači da ćeš dobiti manji broj stanica u stimulaciji, ali ne mora biti. U prošlom sam postupku dobila 2js, jedna se oplodila. Ali kod nas je problem loš spermiogram. Imaš temu visok FSH nizak AMH.

----------


## Sadie

> Uh..to je puno novaca..ja sam racunala da bi max bio oko 10000kn..a da meni ne bi ni trebalo toliko..frendica je bila kod dr L..a ima većih problema od mene..ja zapravo i ne znam što mi je..ništa,samo malo viši tsh koji je sad iznad 2..spermiogram super..ugl ona je toliko platila kod dr.L..uspjelo im isprve...


To što nemaš većih problema ne znači da ćeš brzo uspjeti. Mislim, možeš uspjeti i iz prve, al ne ide ti to po toj formuli. Mene je šokirao 1. postupak jer je kod nas sve u redu, imala sam 2 dobra zametka, dr. bio optimističan na transferu i mislila da je to to, a ono razočarenje. Onda sam skužila da tu nema pravila. Na kraju, od 7 zametaka koliko sam ih ukupno imala, primio se onaj najslabije kvalitete. 
IVF košta 9.000 za 3dnevne zametke (neke klinike naplaćuju manje ako je manje od ne znam koliko zametaka) + ako se čeka 5. dan za ET još 1.000 kn + stimulacija (ovisi što dobiješ) + ako imaš viška za zamrznuti još 1.000 + konzulatije za svaki postupak 200 kn (skroz prve su 500, ako rade i uzv, još 250). Skupi se toga. Ali nije nam žao niti lipe (jer smo mogli to nekako izvesti).

----------


## bubekica

*fuksija* mislim da bi trebala obaviti hsg osim ako kategoricki ne zelis iskljucivo ivf. u drzavnoj klinici ce vjerojatno inzistirati prvo na inseminacijama (naravno ako hsg bude uredan), kod privatnika je - prema zeljama.

----------


## malenna88

pozdrav svima...koliko vremena prodje izmedju punkcije (transfer nije radjen) do prve m. bila je ona "vandredna"

----------


## bubekica

*malenna* jesi uzimala kakve lijekove nakon punkcije?

----------


## malenna88

poslje punkcije samo analgin..a folnu kiselinu i vitamin B12,al to su mi rekli da pijem sve do transfera

----------


## bubekica

nikakav progesteron, npr. utrogestan?
mislim da bi m trebala doci cca 15 dana nakon punkcije.

----------


## malenna88

nista nisam uzimala 10.9 imala sam punkciju," vanredna m bila 16-22.09...a inace redovna m je bila 31

----------


## ivana.sky

desni jajnik jos spava, ali lijevi lijepo reagira  :Very Happy:  to su jako dobre vijesti, i bas sam sretna  :Smile:  iako samo jedna (ali vrijedna!) dominantna folikula, svaki dan uzv pratimo a dr. predvidja u nedjelju ili u ponedjeljak da idemo sa stopericom

----------


## Lexus

Evo mene s transfera..dobro je proslo,vracena 3 embrija.Jedan ocjenjen kao vrlo dobar 8-stanicni a druga dva su 6-stanicna.Pa eto sad cekanje pa sta bude..ivana sky sretno <3

----------


## Sadie

3 komada, super. Držim figice.  :Wink:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Evo mene s transfera..dobro je proslo,vracena 3 embrija.Jedan ocjenjen kao vrlo dobar 8-stanicni a druga dva su 6-stanicna.Pa eto sad cekanje pa sta bude..ivana sky sretno <3


hvala, također!!  :fige:

----------


## mona22

lexus  :fige:

----------


## tetagogolina

lexus, ivana.sky  :fige: 

Jutros sam ponovila test i druga crtica je bila iste jačine kao i kontrolna  :Very Happy: , pa sad čekam betu u utorak  :Cekam:

----------


## ivana.sky

tetagogolina  :Very Happy:   :fige:

----------


## ivana.sky

Hm jucer 12mm, danas 19mm?!?! To nesto nije u redu jelda? Nije bio moj dr nego dezurni pa je reko samo da se svom javim... dok cekam da mi odgovori sizim!! Jel moguce da je dr krivo izmjerio, ili se tako ponasa neka cista, prazan folikul...? Ne kuzim bas posto mi je prvi put...

----------


## bubekica

Ivana.sky, gotovo sigurno mogu tvrditi da je rijec o pogresnom mjerenju, folikuli ne rastu 7mm dnevno.
Jesi se javila svom doku? Kad ces primiti stopericu?
Jos samo nesto - ne postoje prazni folikuli. Taj termin se cesto spominje u ivf-u, ali zapravo je rijec o krivom timingu aspiracije.

----------


## Inesz

Ivana.sky, ti si na klomifenu?

Moguće je da se radi o cisti.

----------


## ivana.sky

Hm a tko je onda zeznio.. moj jucer il ovaj danas  :Confused:  Javila sam mu se cim sam izasla sa pregleda, cekam da mi odgovori sa uputama kada da si ju dam, dezurni dr.je reko u pon da ce vjerovatno inseminacija pa pretpostavljam da stoperica vjerovatno ide veceras?

Endometrij jucer 6,7mm, danas 8mm

----------


## bubekica

Ako je stoperica veceras, onda je inseminacija u ponedjeljak.

----------


## ivana.sky

> Ivana.sky, ti si na klomifenu?
> 
> Moguće je da se radi o cisti.


Da  :Sad:

----------


## ivana.sky

Kak dr. nisu skuzili da je cista, ako stvarno je, to mi nije jasno.. jel se ne vidi neka razlika? Zasto bi mi pratili rast ciste govorec da je to dominantan folikul?  :Confused:  a i jel ne nastaje cista tek ako folikul ne pukne? Zadnji dan proslog ciklusa bila sam na uzv i nije bilo ciste ni jedne... Ili je moguce da je sad nastala zbog klomifena?

----------


## bubekica

Ivana.sky ajde pricekaj jos par dana, ovako mozemo samo nagadjati, a od toga ti imas najmanje koristi.
Dal je to stvarno cista ili krivo izmjeren folikul moci ce se vidjeti tek nakon inseminacije, ako i dalje bude raslo, a ne puklo.

----------


## ivana.sky

Oki... misla sam ako je cista da inseminaciju ni ne rade.. blesavo zvucim al zbilja nist ne znam  :Undecided:

----------


## sushi

> Jos samo nesto - ne postoje prazni folikuli. Taj termin se cesto spominje u ivf-u, ali zapravo je rijec o krivom timingu aspiracije.


bub, postoje...ali su puno rijedji nego što to tvrde naše klinike, vadeći se zbog krivog timinga aspiracije

ivana.sky sretno s inseminacijom! nemoj se opterećivati cistama za sad, kao što ti je bubekica rekla... i normalno da ništa ne znaš kad ti nisu objasnili...u Osijeku je baš "veselo"  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

thnx na ispravci, nisam imala pojma.

Osijek je bas divlji zapad  :Sad: 
Sretno ivana.sky!

----------


## Argente

Mislim da ovo s praznim folikulima još uvijek nije dokazano, zato se i mogu vaditi na to  :Smile:  ali to što sushi kaže, jedna stvar je kad netko iz postupka u postupak uporno ima sve prazne folikule, tu se onda može govoriti o tom sindromu, a drugo je što kod nas svaki drugi prirodnjak završi "praznim folikulom".
ivana.sky, inseminirali bi svejedno, vidjet će se je li cista kasnije...ali vjerujem da je to samo šlampavo mjerenje u pitanju. Sretno!

edit: sad vidim da ništa novog nisam rekla  :lool: 
Eto onda bar da okrenem rundu, za ivanin folikul!  :pivo:

----------


## ivana.sky

zanemarite sve napisano!!  :škartoc: 

cula sam se sa dr. pa mi je rekao da jos jednom pregledam jucerasnji nalaz i stvarno lijepo pise:
10.d.c. uzv - endometrij: 6.7
D 7.7/9.7, 6.6/6.0
L 12.6/20.4, 11.1/12.2 i manje

priznajem da sam valjda ja kriva jer sam ocito cula samo 12....

a danas pise: 11.d.c. endometrij 8mm. lijevo dom. folikul 19mm
iako na danasnjoj prvoj slici slici vidim mjere 2.12/1.78, a na drugoj slici 1.82/1.94

lh trakica mi danas (ko i jucer) jos uvijek s blijedom crtom (negativna)

paniku digla bezveze...  :drama:   :facepalm:

----------


## ivana.sky

:Laughing:  hvala argente!!  :pivo:  i hvala svima za srecu  :Smile: 

jedan folikulić i sad jos da je i cista pa poludila bi... oprostite sto sam digla prasinu.. ne prepoznajem samu sebe tako glupavu!  :neznam:

----------


## Lexus

Hvala cure svima...
Tetagogolina cestitam,to bi trebalo biti to,drzim fige da beta bude ogromna..

----------


## kleopatra

Iako smo trebali vaditi betu u ponedjeljak 13.10 ....ja(mi...ludi) više nisam mogao čekati pa sam maloprije skočio do dežurne ljekarne i kupio na savjet jevtiniji gavignost mini test od 16 kn.........rezultat prvi put u životu TEST pokazuje DVIJE crte-trudnoća!!!(prije smo imali loša iskustva pogotovo prima.....skupi test,pokazivao negativno a beta preko 500) tako da je žena u euforiji a ja blijed ko krpa blejim u te dvije crte i provjeravam.....Pozdrav svima i držite nam fige!

----------


## ivana.sky

Sto oznacava c.s. na uzv?

----------


## mona22

> Iako smo trebali vaditi betu u ponedjeljak 13.10 ....ja(mi...ludi) više nisam mogao čekati pa sam maloprije skočio do dežurne ljekarne i kupio na savjet jevtiniji gavignost mini test od 16 kn.........rezultat prvi put u životu TEST pokazuje DVIJE crte-trudnoća!!!(prije smo imali loša iskustva pogotovo prima.....skupi test,pokazivao negativno a beta preko 500) tako da je žena u euforiji a ja blijed ko krpa blejim u te dvije crte i provjeravam.....Pozdrav svima i držite nam fige!


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  sretno u ponedeljak  :fige:

----------


## saan

:-d:-d:-d

----------


## saan

neznam zasto ovi ne skacu.... ali zelim vam puno srece

----------


## ivana.sky

Lh pozitivan ko kuca bio u 11h! U 13:15 primila ovitrelle, sutra u bolnicu u 7h da dogovorimo tocno vrijeme aih-a  :fige:

----------


## venera82

od 6 js -dobili smo 2 oplodjene stanice tj. dva zametka, koji su smrznuti 2 dan i sada cekamo FET, 3 dc moram na pregled, uh jedva cekam.

kleoparta cestitam i držim fige,   :Klap: 

sladja01- kako je prošla punkcija, koliko js ste dobili? da li ste imali ET ili ste ostavili za sljedeći mj. FET?

----------


## sladja01

Moja punkcija dobro prosla, malo bolna, ali upjesna  :Smile:  10 jajnih stanica, doktorica predlozila da mi vrate jedan embric ovaj put... dosla 3. dan iza punkcije na transfer, ali me odgodili za 5.dan, tj.sutra  :Smile:  receno mi je samo da je sve ok i da se razvijaju  :Smile:  tako da jedva cekamo sutra da vidimo sta ima i sta nema  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Bubekica kako je kodd vas? Sta ima novoga. Eto ja se polako spremam na zadnji prirodni preko hzzo. Ako ne uspije idemo put za Prag.

----------


## bubekica

Antony,
ja sam sutra gore na folikulometriji nakon 5 dana klomifena. Vidjet cemo ima li reakcije, prvi put idemo s klomifenom.
Sladja, vidimo se ujutro!  :Smile:

----------


## venera82

Sladja-o pa vi ste super dobili js, to se sada razvija do blastica, super, javi kako je sutra proslo. onda ce ti sutra vratiti 1 embrij? držim fige.

----------


## venera82

Bubekice držim fige i tebi, 

Antony34 koliko si puta imala IVF?

----------


## sladja01

Bubekice, prije 8 sam gore  :Smile: 
A daaa, lijepa brojka...i samim time sto cekam 5.dan nadam se bar jednom lijepom embricu  :Smile:  A doktorica je tako predlozila zbog straha od hipera iako je meni ok, malo me jajnici bole na stisak rukom, ali nadam se da to nije strasno. Hvala i javim se sutra  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Bubemica ja sam bolje reagirala na klomice nek na menopure i gonale. Nadam se da ce ti uspjeti.

----------


## venera82

lexus,tetagolina, ivana.sky sretno!

Ivana.sky. ja sam imala dvije inseminacije i dobila sam oba puta bolovanje od 14 dana tj. do testa.

od 6 js oplodile su se 2, tako da smo dobili dva zametka koji su smrznuti 2 dan i sad cekam 11 mj. i FET.

----------


## bubekica

Sladja, bit ce tu vise od jedne blastice  :Wink: 

Antony, ja imam pcos pa nikad ne znamo do punkcije kakvo je stanje. Ima ona -pcos is like a box of chocolate - you never know what you'll get.

----------


## antony34

Bubekica i ja sam pcos. S time da imam samo jedan jajnik i jajovod tako da se ipak necem nadam. Ako nista drugo da se desi cudo.

----------


## ivana.sky

> ivana.sky sretno!
> 
> Ivana.sky. ja sam imala dvije inseminacije i dobila sam oba puta bolovanje od 14 dana tj. do testa.


Hvala  :Smile:  s obzirom sta i kako radim to bi bilo divno...

----------


## antonija15

i ja isto na klomifenima po prvi put,suta mi je 3. kontrola,u petak mi se vidio jedan folikul na lijevom jajniku,kaže dr vjerojatno će ih biti još

----------


## bubekica

Antonija koliko si klomifen uzimala i koji ti je sutra dan ciklusa?

----------


## bubekica

Ivana.sky sto kazu u kbc osijek?

Koji ti je danas dan ciklusa?

Moja fm prosla ok, reagiram na klomifen, iduca u srijedu.

----------


## mona22

cure koje danas rade betu  :fige: da nam javite lijepu brojku 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve čekalice  punkcije i transfera i sve cure u postupcima u koj god fazi bile

----------


## ivana.sky

> Ivana.sky sto kazu u kbc osijek?
> 
> Koji ti je danas dan ciklusa?
> 
> Moja fm prosla ok, reagiram na klomifen, iduca u srijedu.


opaa bravo za reakciju!!  :Wink:  drzim fige da bude lijepih folikulića  :fige:  javljaj obavezno kako rastu...

meni danas 13.d.c. upravo se vratila iz bolnice, napravili AIH... jucer mi bio pozitivan LH u 11h, pa mi je poslo dr poruku, u sred krstenja sam isla na ovitrelle injekciju i da dodjemo ujutro u 7... a danas kad smo dosli, prijave bla i gledali smo plivace - super su decki  :Grin:  uzv prije postupka kaze da je dom.folikul jos bio nepuknut, sluz se na uzv nije vidjela ali kad me "rasirio" sluzi u cerviksu ko u prici... sad cekamo... 31.10. tek beta

napiso je da preporuca mirovanje, estrofem 2x1, vitamine i nastavak metformina... ako ipak dobijem M klomifen preskacem iduci ciklus, a kontrola kod njega za 1mj.. odmah sam se narucila, tek ima mjesta 28.11. - iako se nadam da mi nece trebat taj termin al neka stoji, jer da sam dosla poslije bete se narucivat cekala bi do poslije bozica i nove godine!

*pitanje:* mene su ostavili da lezim cca 30-40min, ne 2h (ko sto citam da bi trebalo?!) jer nisu imali plahte pa me nisu mogli smjestit u sobu nego sam lezala tam na stolu u toj prostoriji gdje se izvode postupci - mislim kbc osijek... sto drugo rec... i dali mi neku gazu i meni je sad to kad sam se ustala iscurilo malo van, i u tome sto je iscurilo ima i malo krvi  :Unsure:  jel normalno da mi je to malo iscurilo i jel normalno da bude krvi??

----------


## dazler

Ne znam za krv,ali ja sam u Vinogradskoj poslije  AIH ležala 15mjn,tko ti je rekao 2 h?
Pa poslije transfera ležiš 45 min,zašto bi poslije AIH ležala 2h?

----------


## žužy

*535,4*  :drama:

----------


## Ruthy

Bravo Žužy! Čestitam!

----------


## s_iva

Žuži, super beta! Čestitam još jednom!

----------


## tetagogolina

Žužy suuuuuper  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## dazler

Žuži  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mona22

Žužy  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  čestitam

----------


## arlena

Zuzi super! Cestitam! Sad cemo cekat ljeto i nase bebice!!

----------


## mona22

kleopatra jesi ti radila betu

----------


## žužy

Fala cure  :Smile: 
Eto,13 minuta ležanja nakon transfera,sat i pol sjedenja u čekaonici čekajuči ot. pismo,i malo manje od dva sata vožnje do doma.
Istina,prvi i drugi puta sam ležala sat i pol otprilike i isto se uhvatilo. Očito nema pravila.

----------


## mona22

žužy dali si imala kakvih simptoma...još jednom čestitke i da bude prava školska trudnoća

----------


## Bluebella

> *535,4*


draga žužy, napokon si i ti svoju betu dočekala. čestitam ti od  :Heart:  i neka ovaj put bude sve ok do kraj  :Yes:

----------


## Ajvi

žužiiiii!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy:  
Od srca ti čestitam i želim da je to konačno to pa da već jednom dočekate svoje malo!

----------


## jo1974

Bravo Žužy! Čestitam!

----------


## venera82

Bubekice držim fige i da bude lijepih i dobitnik folikulica,

Zuzy cestitam!

----------


## Mury

Zuzy,cestitke od srca  :Very Happy: !!!! Sretno do kraja!!!
Bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prekrasne folikule iz kojih ce uroditi savrsena trudnoca!!!
I svima ostalim u kojoj god fazi bili ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Ginger

> *535,4*


 :Very Happy:  cestitam!!!!

----------


## saan

zuzyyyy...<3<3<3

----------


## sara10

Čestitam *žužy*   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kleopatra

Drage moje cure,jutros 14 dnt vadila sam betu i ona je 2876   :Shock:  :Sing:  :Naklon:   ja skoro pala u nesvijest  :Shock:  ... dr.A je danas bio gore i išla sam kod njega po rezultat  :Very Happy:   još sam ja u šoku ..  preksutra idem opet  i naravno da me je svaki put strah ... htjela sam sa vama podjeliti i to da su danas gore samnom bile dvije curke s kojima sam bila na punkciji ... i njihova beta je preko 2000 (pacijentice u dr.J) svima vama želim istu ovu sreću od sveg srca!!!!! Samo da sve bude do kraja ovako  kao danas <3 <3   ljubim vas sve!!!!

----------


## mona22

kleopatra  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  čestitke!!!

----------


## antonija15

bubekica,danas mi je 11. dan ciklusa,uzimala sam klomifen 5 dana.danas mi dr rekla da na lijevom jajniku ima dosta folikula i da je punkcija najvjerojatnije u petak

----------


## željkica

Da ti i tu čestitam! !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

Žužy cestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  jeeej

----------


## nivesa

Zuzy cestitam ti i tu! Ostalim curama saljem
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## antony34

Kleopatra cestitke

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Žužy*, draga, i ovdje čestitke - od srca!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Nadam se da ću ja i druge starosjedilice na forumu uskoro krenuti tvojim stopama!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za plodnu 2014.!!!!

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala cure još jednom na podršci,stvarno vam se svakoj od vas divim na upornosti i snazi koju imate i kroz što prolazite!!!
...i nema naravno nikakve predaje-idemo dalje u novi cikus!!!!!!!
lexus,-bravo ,bravo za tvoje mrvice!!!!!!vibram na najjače!!!!!!
venera-vibram za dobro oplođene stanice i smrzliće!!!!!!!
ivana-sretno,najsretnije!!!
tetagogolina- :fige:  da je to to!!!
žužy-ca draga-čestitke,i samo najbolje!!!!!!!rasplakala me žena !!!!!!!!!
bubekice-za tvoje dobre folikuliće!!!!!!
 :pivo:  umjesto jutarnje kavice-za sve sretne i uspješne,a nadasve hrabre žene!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lexus

Zuzy cestitam ti,navijam  da svi krenemo tvojim stopama :Smile: 
Hvala bubicezubice,i sretno u daljoj borbi.

----------


## ivana.sky

*bubekica* kakvi su folikulići?

----------


## bubekica

Sutra sam na pregledu.

----------


## ivana.sky

aha da, sorry, napisala si srijeda, kak ne radim jos od proslog cetvrtka, izgubljena sam u danima...

----------


## tetagogolina

jutros sam vadila betu i sad nikako dočekat nalaze....stalno otvaram mail....valjda će do 13h bit :Raspa:  :cupakosu: 

svima vama puno vibrica i figica za uspješne postupke!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

tetagogolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:

----------


## mona22

tetagogolina   :fige:

----------


## bubekica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :fige:

----------


## žužy

*tetagogolina* ,  :fige: 
Curke u postupcima sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tetagogolina

1493 :-d

----------


## žužy

Opa  :Klap:  :Very Happy: 
Super ,čestitam!

----------


## tetagogolina

Padoh u nesvjest!!! Možda su duplići  :Shock:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mona22

> 1493 :-d


Čestitam!

----------


## žužy

> Padoh u nesvjest!!! Možda su duplići


Koji ti je dpo,jel negdje 21. ako sam zapamtila dobro?

----------


## tetagogolina

14 dan nakon transfera, FET 2 blastice

----------


## saan

tetagogollina bravoooo :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Cure, čestitam.  :grouphug:

----------


## žužy

[QUOTE=tetagogolina;2681968]14 dan nakon transfera, FET 2 blastice[/QUOTE
A sve je moguče...  :Wink: 
Sad mirno do uzv-a.

----------


## bubekica

*draga moja žužy, jos jednom od srca cestitam..
ovo srceko na kraju liste je dugo bilo za tebe, da ne budes "na kraju", sad neka ostane kao uspomena..* 

*VELJAČA 2014. (11)* 
splicanka30, KBC Split, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
Geja, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu
boogie woogie, Betaplus, FET
Shadow, PFC, IVF 
saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
sanjam
mare77, PFC, IVF gemini
mima32, spontana trudnoća
M@tt, spontana trudnoća
mari80, VV, 1.IVF

*OŽUJAK 2014. (8)* 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
nada0007, VV, 1.IVF gemini
funky, Cito, IVF (nakon2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
bila_boja

*TRAVANJ 2014. (13)*
Noemi, VV, 1.IVF
bugaboo, VV, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu
Mjesto pod suncem, VV, 1.IVF
smarija, Slo, IVF
jo1974, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
aprilili, Poliklinika Škvorc, 1. IVF/ICSI
pea, spontana trudnoća
Aliki, SD, 1.IVF
Mury, spontana trudnoća
jan@, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Kirona, Poliklinika Škvorc, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), trudilica za drugu bebu
Krtica, spontana strudnoća

*SVIBANJ 2014. (5)*
Vaki, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF)
mala11111, SD, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) gemini
dubyaki, 1.IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) gemini 

*LIPANJ 2014. (4)*
Vlatka35, PFC, 1.IVF/donacija js  gemini
lady555, Petrova, 1.IVF/TESE
duskadz, PFC, 1.IVF
Ledamo, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)

*SRPANJ 2014. (6)*
LaraLana, Sistina, 1.IVF
paty, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu), trudilica za drugu bebu
njoka, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
Sadie, Betaplus, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Vivach, PFC, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET)
Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)

*KOLOVOZ  2014. (1)*
klivija, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)

*RUJAN  2014. (5)*
mirelis, VV, 1.IVF
arlena, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI; 1xFET)
Nina 83, Mb, IVF
žužy, VV, FET (nakon 4xIVF, 2xFET, 1xAIH) 
tetagogolina, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu

 :štrika: *BETOČEKALICE*
ivana.sky, KBC Osijek, 1.AIH 31.10.
mona22, VV, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET) 20.10.

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
Lexus, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~*
bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)

*10/2014:*  vojvodjanka, Norveška, IVF; malenna88, Švedska, FET (nakon 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); mimadz, VV, FET (nakon 2xIVF); 
*11/2014:* Angely4you, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF); lemmingsica, Škvorc,  IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); serenity1, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF);  venera82, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 2xAIH); Varnica, Petrova, IVF; bubicazubica, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF);
*2/2015:*  antony34, Podobnik, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
aboni76, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Anci272, Angus, antesa, Antonella14, arlena, artisan, baby14, Bananka, barkica, Bea, beti79,  biska, BlueI, bmaric, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, Cannisa, carrie2812, cerepaha, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, Dalmašica, Darkica, dazler, dea84, Deamar,  dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, emiro, FAnaS, florjan, Frćka,  fuksija, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo, giga, gigii, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, HelloKitty, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, hrki , ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivancica_1982, Iva28, ivica_k , izluđena,  ivka, jadro, JelTom, kameleon, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kik@, kiki30, kikolina, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija,  kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, Leva, libertas8, lion heart, lora82, lulu79,  luna2, ljube, ljubi, Maybe baby, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica, Mala Maja, Mala28, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marincezg, Marlen,  Marnie, marryy, Mary123, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, meki, Medeja, mendula71, mg1975, milivoj73, miny, Missixty, mostarka86, my_heart, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Newbie, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv,  ninanina35, nina977, Ninchi_Zg, nirvana, nova21, njanja1, orhideja., osijek, pak, PapigaCapo, PetraP, philipa, Pika80, PinaColada, pingwin, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Samanta, Sandra1971, sara10, sara38, sara69, sissy75, skandy, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna 1506, Strašna,  s_iva, *sunisshining*,  špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaH, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, tulipan83, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu  :Heart:

----------


## ivana.sky

> 1493 :-d


divno  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ivana.sky

cure, jedno pitanje, ja onak bezveze isla piskit lh trakicu i ona je i danas pozitivna?! jel stoperica ili utrici mogu to izazvat?
pokrivamo svakako prirodno za svaki slucaj - jucer navecer, danas ujutro... i dalje cemo...

----------


## bubekica

*ivana.sky* lh trakice znaju registrirati bhcg pa je mozda od stoperice. neka te to ne brine.

----------


## ivana.sky

hvala bubekica... sta bi ja bez tebe  :Grin:

----------


## bubekica

hahahaha, a ja sama sebi idem na zivce  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

zasto?  :Confused:

----------


## bubekica

zato sto se osjecam kad da pametujem. ma hormoni me peru, pusti  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

ne pametujes, bar ne meni  :Smile:  ja sam ti jako zahvalna  :Kiss:  a ako je pametovanje, sam ti meni pametuj, ja nemam nist protiv  :Grin:

----------


## sushi

bubekica je nepresušan izvor informacija i savjeta za dobar dio ovog pdf-a...a i šire  :Love: 

žužy draga  :Heart:  ovo mi je do sad najdraža beta, od kad postojim na ovom forumu, da znaš!  :Smile: 

teta gogolina čestitam, jako lijepa brojčica  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

:Very Happy: Kleopatra cestitam!!!

----------


## *sunisshining*

Samo da prijavim...sutra 15.10. FET x1 blastica, test za 9 dana... javim sve.
Puno vas je ostvarilo svoje zelje u međuvremenu pa vam ja na tome od srca xestitam!!! ♡♡♡♥♥♥

----------


## Nina 83

Tetagogolina cestitam,duplici su sigurno  :Very Happy:

----------


## venera82

Kleopatra cestitam  :Klap:  :Klap: 

sladja odmaraj, uživaj, setaj i držim fige za ++++!

----------


## venera82

Žuži, Nina, tetagolina još jednom cestitam,

i Bubekice ne pametujes, dobro nam dodju tvoji odgovori i savjeti, samo tako nastavi.....

----------


## funky

Tetagogolina cetitke, Zuzy carice super,super, super, neka bude laganini trudnoca....
Sretno svim cekalicama, ma mora jednom uspjeti!!!!!

----------


## Sadie

*Sunshining*, drago mi je da je pred vama novi postupak. Nadam se da ćete se veseliti rezultatu.

Pitanjce u vezi lijekova. Imam povišenu želučanu kiselinu, pa mi žgaravica tulumari. Jedan gin mi je rekao da ne smijem piti nikakve gastale i slično, a drugi da smijem 1 gastal/dan. Mislim da je nekome s ove teme rečeno da ne smije gastal, ali smije rupurut.
Sad mi niš nije jasno.
Donat-Mg mi i nije od neke pomoći.

----------


## mona22

sladja01  :fige:

----------


## vojvodjanka

Cure, cestitam od srca! Mogu zamisliti vasu srecu! Zuzy, tebe pratim jos sa Odbrojavanja na temi Prije zaceca i neopisivo mi je drago da si uspela! Drzim palceve za lagane trudnoce  :Smile: ! 
Vidim da sam na listi za 10. mesec, moram ispraviti samu sebe  :Smile: . Ako bude sve ok, transfer mogu ocekivati polovinom 11. Za sad sam na spreju za nos Synarela, do 5.11. kad imam UZ i racunam da onda pocinjem sa stimulacijom. Mogu da kazem da je ovaj sprej katastrofa sto se tice propratnih efekata. Polako dobijam utisak kako je zenama u menopauzi, valja izdrzati, pa ko ziv - ko mrtav  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Stiže i zakašnjeli čestitar...pa cure sretno vam!

žužy, za tebe jedna posebna  :pivo:  i ovaj put školski-štreberski do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tetagogolina

Kleopatra, u svoj ovoj gužvi tvoju betu sam nekako previdila, sad čitam ponovno i ne vjerujem, čestitam!!! a ja mislila da je moja velika, kad ono tvoja je fijuuuuuuuuuuuu  :Very Happy: 
Vraćene su ti 2 blastice?

----------


## bubicazubica

kleopatra i tetagogolina- :Very Happy:  bravo za super bete!!!!!!!!!
sunissh.-sretno na transferu!!!!!!!
ostalim curkama-veliki iz srca topli pozdrav iz kišnog grada!!!!!!!

----------


## žužy

> *draga moja žužy, jos jednom od srca cestitam..
> ovo srceko na kraju liste je dugo bilo za tebe, da ne budes "na kraju", sad neka ostane kao uspomena..*



 :Crying or Very sad:   :Love: 
Fala ti draga moja bubek...i  :fige:  da krajem mjeseca gledamo tvoj plusek ovdje!

----------


## žužy

Posle bum nadam se točila rundu za sve...dok dobim nalaz bete.  :grouphug:

----------


## sushi

žužy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mi već čekamo za šankom  :Smile:

----------


## kleopatra

Hvala svima...tetagogolina vracene su mi dvije blastice..u pon 14 dnt beta je bila 2876 danas ,srijeda 16 dnt 5807.23.10 ultrazvuk.

----------


## ivana.sky

Kleopatra jeej  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

:Very Happy:  :Love:

----------


## tetagogolina

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tetagogolina

a kako tako brzo dobijete nalaz bete? meni bude tek iza 13:30  :neznam:

----------


## žužy

I meni bude tako,oko 13-14h.

----------


## tetagogolina

čekam danas tvoju žužy  :Klap:

----------


## kleopatra

> a kako tako brzo dobijete nalaz bete? meni bude tek iza 13:30


ujutro u 7.30 se vadi beta i iza 10 nas zove po nalaz

----------


## tetagogolina

blago vam se kleopatra, ja izvadim oko 8:30 al svejedno prije 13 mi ne pošalje na mail, a ako ću doći po nalaz onda iza 14:30 (i to vadim privatno)  :durise:

----------


## ivana.sky

kod nas u os, dodjes izvadis u koliko sati hoces i za 1h pokupis

----------


## bubekica

bar nesto u os funkcionira  :Grin:

----------


## tetagogolina

ivana.sky  :Shock:  :Klap: 

suuuuuper

----------


## saan

bubekice to ovisi dali ti dr. da uputnicu za hitan ili obican lab. Ali eto mi koje vadimo betu vecinom uzicamo hitan lab. i onda dobijes nalaz za 1 sat :Smile: 
cure sretno svimaaaa

----------


## žužy

Moja današnja beta je 1050,iduči četvrtak imamo uzv...do tad-  :psiholog:

----------


## mona22

> Moja današnja beta je 1050,iduči četvrtak imamo uzv...do tad-


 :Klap:

----------


## žužy

> 


 :Kiss: 
I ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju bubicu!

----------


## mona22

hvala žužy  :Kiss:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Žužy & tetagogolina* - čestitke!!!

*Bubekica* - kod slijedeće liste premjesti me gore za postupak 11/2014.

29.10. idem po lijekove.

Tebi sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Klap:

----------


## Nina 83

Žuži,Kleopatra cestitam na betama  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tetagogolina

žužy  :Very Happy:  :Joggler:

----------


## bugaboo

Žuži, tetagogolina, kleopatra cestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Želim vam svima školske trudnoće :grouphug:

----------


## saraya

> Moja današnja beta je 1050,iduči četvrtak imamo uzv...do tad-


Žužy ma tek sam sada vidjela!!! Ma dívno!!! Cestitam!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

> bar nesto u os funkcionira


bar nesto  :Grin:

----------


## s_iva

Cure, super bete. Neka se tako veselo i nastavi!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubicazubica

žužy-čestitke za super betu!!!!!!!
i ne brigaj sve će bit dobro na utz!!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## kleopatra

> Moja današnja beta je 1050,iduči četvrtak imamo uzv...do tad-


Žužy draga  :Dancing Fever:  :Sing:

----------


## nivesa

Zuzy super!!!

----------


## aprilili

*Zuzy* draga moja ja u susjedstvu cujem dobre vijesti. Cestitammmmm ti od srca i sredno do kraja  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Cure svima cestitam na pozitivnim beticama!!!
Svima ostalima za sta god treba punooooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## sushi

žužy  :pivo:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ivana.sky

Ja sam bas nazivcirana jutros... u 5 sam se ustala jer sam imala proljev i sad prespavala do 12... stalno su mi svi savjetovali kao samo se normalno ponasaj, nemoj si umisljat, nemoj preispitivat simptome... i sad nonstop pitanja jel se osjecas trudno, trljanje stomaka, samo odmaraj, nemoj ovo dizat, ono nosit... a u klinac!!!! I svima sam rekla da ne zelim tako da se odnose prema meni doklegod ne dobijem +, a cak ni onda. Trudnoca nije bolest. I ja sam i dalje ja, i sposobna za sve.... I onda krece moj mozak... potaknut time.. trebam li se osjecat trudno? trebam li imat neke simptome? mozda bi sad negdje trebala bit implantacija, zasto nema malo krvarenja onda? sta ak folikul uopce nije ni puk... tralalalalala ispalit cu! Trebala sam otputovat ta 3tj do bete daleko od svih.
Iduci tj mi je i rodj i uopce ne mogu mm objasnit kako ga me zelim slavit. Ne sad. Nije mi do ljudi, nije mi do njihovih pitanja, a kamoli do cerekanja i glumljenja da nisam zabrinuta i da je sve super krasno...

 :Sad:

----------


## lberc

nakon dugo vremena otvorim rodu i vidim da Žuži ima pozitivnu betu,čestitam draga od srca,vidim da ste i vi uspjeli za dvodnevnim mrvama
Kleopatra,čestitke i tebi,i tebi je uspjelo na vv?
puse svima od mene i Ivana

----------


## ivana.sky

Svjesna sam da je prerano za apsolutno sve navedeno, ali ne mogu mom mozgu to objasnit kad pocne mislit sta on hoce  :facepalm: 
I onda jos zene koje su ono 1dan poslije ovulacije (!) imale simptome ko da su u 2mjesecu trudnoce... koji klinac??

----------


## tetagogolina

3418  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sadie

Ja sam trebala raditi test na svoj 40.rockas, pa sam se strpila 1 dan, da mi ga test ne upropasti.
Sam se ti ponasaj normalno, osim fizicki zahtjevnih stvari. Umori to sto se nakon svakog et-a ponasas kao trudnica, za svaki slucaj, a ono nista. 
Prerano ti je za bilo kakve simptome, a tu su i progesteroni koje uzimas, a izazivaju trudnicke simptome. Ne, ne trebas se osjecati trudno. Neke zene ponosno izjavljuju da su osjecale trudnocu (ne ovako rano) jer su supermame. Ne, to su hormoni. Ja sam planirala novu fm uvjerena da nisam trudna, a sad mazim pupicu. 
Ak treba, izoliraj se od ljudi, zabavi necim i cekaj test.

----------


## bubekica

ivana.sky,
moja teorija je da su te zene jednostavno - slucajno pogodile. Vjeruj mi da ih je daleko vise koje imaju simptome od 1dpo ili "osjecaju da su trudne", ali nisu trudne.
Naravno da neke, statisticki, budu trudne i onda se mi hvatamo bas tih  :Smile: 
Pokusaj prebaciti fokus na nesto sto volis, iskoristi vrijeme za napraviti nesto za sto inace nikad nemas vremena.

----------


## mona22

> 3418


 :Klap:

----------


## mona22

> ivana.sky,
> moja teorija je da su te zene jednostavno - slucajno pogodile. Vjeruj mi da ih je daleko vise koje imaju simptome od 1dpo ili "osjecaju da su trudne", ali nisu trudne.
> Naravno da neke, statisticki, budu trudne i onda se mi hvatamo bas tih 
> Pokusaj prebaciti fokus na nesto sto volis, iskoristi vrijeme za napraviti nesto za sto inace nikad nemas vremena.


potpisujem

----------


## ivana.sky

skinila sam si jednu dobru igricu, obozavam avanture ali rijetko kad imam vremena sjedit za kompom i bas onako se igrat  :Grin:  
hvala vam na utjesnim rijecima!  :Love:  imam osjecaj ko da sam jedina luda (normalna)... a dijelom je to i zato sto nisam navikla ne-radit, zbilja volim svoj posao i volim radit i bas mi tesko pada ovo bolovanje kad se moram dosadjivat i stalno imam vremena razmisljat o svemu...
progesteroni su uzas! stalno imam osjecaj ko da cu dobit M ovaj cas, i tak vec 3 dana... (NIJE ZA GADLJIVE) i jos kak curka to sve van tak stalno trcim u wc vidit sta se dogadja...  :drama:

----------


## ivana.sky

> 3418


 :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*ivana.sky* ako zelis - idi radi, realne potrebe za mirovanjem nema.

----------


## ivana.sky

ma necu, strah me, ne zelim riskirat ako ne moram... radim na dostavi robe i nateglim se ko konj 8h, ne mogu uzimat pauze ili malo stat i odmorit jer nemam vremena za to, niti itko drugi moze obavit moj dio posla... tako da radje ne bi... kolikogod mi falilo, izdrzat cu  :Smile:  dr. mi je lijepo rekao, nema potrebe za mirovanjem, ja te samo mogu savjetovat da ne ides radit zbog posla koji radis i da se maknes od stresa, a ti sama znas svoje prioritete... tako da sam izabrala ovo. i izabrala bi jos 100 puta, samo da upali!

----------


## nivesa

> 3418


Juuuuupi!!!

----------


## mala11111

Cure moje nije me bilo dugo jer sam se bila preselila na forum blizanci,no međutim nažalost se moram vratiti ovdje k vama i sve ispočetka......... No usprkos svemu nakon svog ovog teškog iskustva imam moja dva anđela (curicu i dečka) koji me čuvaju s neba....

----------


## bubekica

*malena11111* jako mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## Nina 83

Bravooo Tetagogolina  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tetagogolina

malena  :Love:

----------


## ivana.sky

malena  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## funky

Malena11111, iskrena sucut.

----------


## žužy

*mala11111* ,ajme  :Sad:  žao mi je jako...drži se  :Love:

----------


## Bananka

mala11111, moja iskrena sućut - jako mi je žao!  :Sad: 

kleopatra, tetagogolina, žužy - bravo, čestitke!

Bubekice, ja idem kao nestrpljiva anka u 11/2014 u postupak.

----------


## nivesa

> Cure moje nije me bilo dugo jer sam se bila preselila na forum blizanci,no međutim nažalost se moram vratiti ovdje k vama i sve ispočetka......... No usprkos svemu nakon svog ovog teškog iskustva imam moja dva anđela (curicu i dečka) koji me čuvaju s neba....


Mala iskreno mi je zao.....nema rjeci za utjehu...

----------


## kameleon

mala11111 jako mi je žao..drži se  :Heart: 
žužy,kleopatra,tetagogolina  :pivo:  u ime lijepih brojčica,sretno vam dalje!!
bananka,imate zamrznuto tkivo na vv-u?mislim,radi azoo?
ja se pridružujem pikalicama,postupak u 11 mj.
malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!!! :grouphug:

----------


## Bananka

kameleon, nemamo. Do sada je mm imao svaki puta punkciju testisa. Ja sam imala dosta js ali nikad nije ostalo za fet. Sad se spremamo kod priv.na postupak. Vidim da je i kod vas azoo u pitanju...mozemo pisati na drugoj temi (azoo ili biopsija) ili na pp da ne krsimo pravila.

----------


## fuksija

Mala11111..zao mi je  :Sad:  sigurno ti je jako tesko..

Ostalima..cestitke..drago mi je zbog vas..nadam se da ce i moj dan doci..

Trenutno sam totalno PRESTRAVLJENA jer moram ici na hsg..bila danas kod dr.Tomica i to mi je sljedece..i to vec mjesecima odgadam i to zato sto sam cula uzasne price i po netu i uzivo..i strasno mi je uopce se naruciti..ko malo dijete sam,znam..al ne mogu si pomoci..u glavi mi je ona scena iz 'Hrabrog srca' kad Mel Gibson lezi na onom stolu gdje ga masakriraju i ....uuuhhh..

----------


## tetagogolina

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za vas drage cure, za sve daljnje postupke!!!  :fige:

----------


## mona22

> Cure moje nije me bilo dugo jer sam se bila preselila na forum blizanci,no međutim nažalost se moram vratiti ovdje k vama i sve ispočetka......... No usprkos svemu nakon svog ovog teškog iskustva imam moja dva anđela (curicu i dečka) koji me čuvaju s neba....


žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## mona22

evo da prijavim negativan test 11dnt ostaje mi samo  beta u ponedalje da završim i ovaj postupak ...još neki dan sam oplakala ovaj postupak tako da ni sama više naznam šta osjećam...možda potražim neko drugo mišljenje što dalje možda još neka pretraga ...neznam....

*marinab1304 i manola*  :fige:  da nam javiše lijepše vijesti

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve cure u postupcima,čekalice punkcije,transfera,bete.....
bubekice  :fige:  i sretno sutra na ultrazvuku

----------


## funky

> Mala11111..zao mi je  sigurno ti je jako tesko..
> 
> Ostalima..cestitke..drago mi je zbog vas..nadam se da ce i moj dan doci..
> 
> Trenutno sam totalno PRESTRAVLJENA jer moram ici na hsg..bila danas kod dr.Tomica i to mi je sljedece..i to vec mjesecima odgadam i to zato sto sam cula uzasne price i po netu i uzivo..i strasno mi je uopce se naruciti..ko malo dijete sam,znam..al ne mogu si pomoci..u glavi mi je ona scena iz 'Hrabrog srca' kad Mel Gibson lezi na onom stolu gdje ga masakriraju i ....uuuhhh..


Ja sam radila HSG u KBC St, moja kuma kod dr. Tomica u Zg, nije uopce bilo strasno ni meni ni njoj, pinku bolilo ali stvarno samo par sekundi, evo ja sad trudna 32 tjedna, doduse iz postupka IVF, ona rodila prije dva mjeseca, zatrudnila prirodno nakon HSG-a...
Puno srece svim suborkama, da sto prije dobijete svoje bebuske  :Wink:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Malena11111* - iskrena sućut...

----------


## bubicazubica

malena- :Taps:  žao mi je...drži se,kaddovoljno budeš jaka i spremna-u nove pobjede!!!
mona-nikad nije kasno..možda si ga prerano napravila..čekaj betu!!!!!!!
ivana-nemoj se bezveze opterećivat negativnim mislima(mislim jako je lako to reć ovako drugima,znam...i ja sam takva)...ja sam u dva tjedna nakon aiha pročitala dvije knjige,ukupno preko 800 stranica,po cijeli dan bi čitala(inače sam još uvijek na bo po drugom pitanju,pa sam imala vremena :Smile: ...i zaboravila bi na probadanja,umišljene mučine,slabosti...
svim curkama čekalicama koječega -sretno!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

evo upisala sam tecaj spanjolskog  :Grin:  bas danas objavili da ima bespla u knjiznici ucenje jezika... a spanjolski sam oduvijek htjela ucit, vec jednom sam pocela samostalno, pa odustala...  a izvukla sam i iz prasine svoje najdraze knjige koje cu s radoscu progutat ovih dana!
samo tko ce docekat jos 2 tjedna.....

----------


## rozalija

> 3418


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Odlična beta. Čestitam od srca.
Čestitke i žuži i kleopatri , predivne bete cure.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću do kraja.

----------


## rozalija

malena žao mi je draga, veliki  :Love:  :Love:  šaljem.

----------


## nivesa

Cure ak je beta u srijedu bila 12 100 a danas 14 726 kaj mislite kaj me ceka ???

----------


## žužy

Moja beta danas 1551... narasla je ravno za pola  :Undecided:

----------


## nivesa

Bas mi je drago zuzy! A citala sam na netu da kad prode 6000 treba 96 sati da se podupla....

----------


## bubekica

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...calculator.php
cure, ovo vam je dobar alat.

----------


## žužy

Tu sam i računala  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Ja probala i dalje mi nije jasno

----------


## bubekica

nece ti ni biti jasnije jer je tvoja beta vec presisala onu vrijednost kad se dupla do 96h...

----------


## s_iva

Žuzy, još to ništa ne mora značiti. 
Nije idealno, ali možda su se 2 primila, pa je jedan odustao. Meni je tvoja beta od početka ekstra velika za dnt.
Tako je bilo mojoj prijateljici. Nepravilna beta - na kraju beba! Isto teorija da je 1 odustao.

Nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivana.sky

Probadanja cijeli dan dolje, doslovce sepam jer imam osjecaj ko da se nesto kida unutar mene, zgaravica od jutra (koju ja nikad nemam), i mama mi je mirisala ko da je pola parfema isipala po sebi, toliko da sam hodala 2m od nje... progesteron, umisljanje, trudnoca..  :Confused:  recite sta hocete al osjecam se luda danas.

----------


## suncokret19

Drage dame,
 molila bih vas za pomoć!! 
Danas mi je moj soc.ginekolog rekao bismo trebali ići na umjetnu oplodnju u Zagreb jer s klomifenima nećemo postići ovulaciju. Pošto sam vadila hormone na VV, rekao je neka se tamo i naručim za daljne pretrage.
 Pa dajte molim vas, recite mi kako ide dalje postupak? Suprugov spermiogram sa Sv. Duha je uredan, moji hormoni sa VV nisu   spomenuo je samo da bi se dalje stimulirala ovulacija injekcijama. 
 ako koja ima sličnu situaciju neka mi pomogne!! 
 Situacija je sljedeća:
 PCOS,menstruacije samo uz Diane 35 (pila ih skoro 7 godina) il utrogestan. I kad smo odlučili raditi na bebi,ja sam odmah otišla kod svoj gina i pokušali smo s klomifenom. Ovulacija je naknadno utvrđena no moj gin je prerano odustao s folikulometrijama,a suprug je u to vrijeme išao na spermiogram pa smo "apstinirali", i naravno da nam nije uspjelo. Idući pokušaj s klomifenom totalni neuspjeh, nije se apsolutno ništa razvijalo. 
 I sad sam išla na vađenje hormona na vv i evo mojih nalaza:
 *glukoza natašte- 4.8 (4.2-6.0)
 *AMH- 116,9 (0-75,7)
 *slobodni testosteron-57,6 (0,2-14,2)
 *inzulin-104,2 (21-174)
 *LH-14,8 (folikularna faza 2,1-10,9)
 *FSH- 5,7 (3,9-8,8)
 testosteron-3,7 (0,4-2,6)
 *estradiol- 165 (99-448)
 *prolaktin-190 (71-566)
 progesteron- 2,4 (0,5-3,1)
 *DHEA-S - 15,5 (0,5-10,6)

 Unaprijed vam hvala!!

----------


## nivesa

Zuzi ja sam mislila da je to kod tebe super

----------


## tetagogolina

žužy, šta misliš da ti nije dobra beta???  :Unsure: 
šta tvoj liječnik kaže???

----------


## tetagogolina

Svakako, držim fige i tebi i nivesi za vaše male borce  :fige:   :fige:

----------


## kika222

Draga žužy stvarno se nadam da će sve biti u redudaješ mi nadu stoga molim te "think happy thoughts"

----------


## kika222

> Cure moje nije me bilo dugo jer sam se bila preselila na forum blizanci,no međutim nažalost se moram vratiti ovdje k vama i sve ispočetka......... No usprkos svemu nakon svog ovog teškog iskustva imam moja dva anđela (curicu i dečka) koji me čuvaju s neba....


Draga moja nemam riječi, žao mi je!!

----------


## jo1974

> Drage dame,
>  molila bih vas za pomoć!! 
> Danas mi je moj soc.ginekolog rekao bismo trebali ići na umjetnu oplodnju u Zagreb jer s klomifenima nećemo postići ovulaciju. Pošto sam vadila hormone na VV, rekao je neka se tamo i naručim za daljne pretrage.
>  Pa dajte molim vas, recite mi kako ide dalje postupak? Suprugov spermiogram sa Sv. Duha je uredan, moji hormoni sa VV nisu   spomenuo je samo da bi se dalje stimulirala ovulacija injekcijama. 
>  ako koja ima sličnu situaciju neka mi pomogne!! 
>  Situacija je sljedeća:
>  PCOS,menstruacije samo uz Diane 35 (pila ih skoro 7 godina) il utrogestan. I kad smo odlučili raditi na bebi,ja sam odmah otišla kod svoj gina i pokušali smo s klomifenom. Ovulacija je naknadno utvrđena no moj gin je prerano odustao s folikulometrijama,a suprug je u to vrijeme išao na spermiogram pa smo "apstinirali", i naravno da nam nije uspjelo. Idući pokušaj s klomifenom totalni neuspjeh, nije se apsolutno ništa razvijalo. 
>  I sad sam išla na vađenje hormona na vv i evo mojih nalaza:
>  *glukoza natašte- 4.8 (4.2-6.0)
> ...


Suncokret ima ovdje dosta na čemu se treba poraditi AMH visok tipićan pcos pokazatelj,testosteron visok,ima tu posla i za androloga i za ginekologa,odgovorit če ti još cure koje se više razumiju u tematiku pcos.

----------


## suncokret19

Neznam gdje bih uopće pronašla nekakve informacije u vezi mog problema. Nema ovulacija, MM spermiogram uredan. Rekao gin.da ću dobivati nekakve injekcije. 
Ima neko sličan problem il iskustvo?

----------


## sushi

suncokret, puno cura ovdje ima pcos... dok ti netko od njih ne pomogne s odgovorom možeš baciti oko na ovaj link http://www.roda.hr/article/read/sind...h-jajnika-pcos
a tu je i Rodina brošura Neplodnost http://www.roda.hr/article/read/nova...-o-neplodnosti
sretno!

----------


## ivana.sky

Suncokret...

Ja imam pcos... kombinacija terapije za stitnjacu, metformina i klomifena uspjele su mi dovest cikluse u red i eto imala sam i potvrdjenu O ovaj mjesec... naravno uz sve to moj dr kaze da je uvelike igrala i moja uloga: moj trud i rad... 3mj kako ne pusim, od 1.mj ove godine skinila 10kg, vjezbam, setam, malo se pazljivije hranim (nikakva dijeta, da se razumijemo, zderem ja i cokolada i cipsa i svega, ali umjereno.. ne jedem pekaru i fast food, a u medjuobroke uvijek se trudim ubacit neko voce, pogotovo jednom dnevno jabuku koja je prirodni inzulin, pravim domaci kefir koji pijem svaku vecer blabla)... nije toliko od vaznosti jesi li pretila ili imas par kg viska, meni su rekli da je i +2kg viska sa pcosom bitno. Ili opet suprotno - veliki manjak kg... Najbolje je skinuti/dobiti 5-10% tezine (zdravim nacinom!!) i to vec uvelike promijeni sliku... 

meni je isto secer bio ok al su mi ipak dali metformine, i ocito nesto rade jer pomazu... ne znam bas koliko bi klomifen SAM nesto napravio kod takve slike hormona kao kod tebe... koliki ti je tsh (stitnjaca)? Jesi radila ogtt? Koliko god imas? Koliko tm? Kolimo dugo pokusavate?

Za injekcije iskreno nisam cula, ne znam o cem se radi, ali nadam se da ce ti pomoc...  :fige:

----------


## ivana.sky

I prijavljujem nesto jako cudno sto mi ne da spavat sad  :Unsure:  a to je razarajuca bol kod odnosa... tj normalno, fino, ugodan odnos i kad trebam ...jel... kad se sve onako pocne grcit pojavi se ta "bol" - ko da mi netko dolje velikim noktom iznutra po sredini dere unutrasnjost... prestanemo - sve ok, odnos kao odnos i dalje ugodan, ja super napaljena danima (nije nest preko klinca), cim pocne vrhunac probadanje...
jel netko imo ikakvih slicnih iskustava? Zasto to, sta je to, kad ce proc??

----------


## suncokret19

[QU
 koliki ti je tsh (stitnjaca)? Jesi radila ogtt? Koliko god imas? Koliko tm? Kolimo dugo pokusavate?

Imam 25 godina. 88 kg (!!!!!!!!!!!!) na 165 kg. Preprepreviše, ali čim počnem nešto kila gubiti, odma neki hormoni i kile opet gore. Npr. pila Diane 35 4 mjeseca da snizim testosteron i hop eto 5 i pol kg.. užasnooo
Pošto znam za dijagnozu od 4.srednje, nikad nisam imala svoje menstruacije i rekao mi je već onda gin da kad budemo htjeli bebu da nema smisla prirodno pokušavati nego da se javim njemu. I tako mi u veljači ove godine odlučili početi raditi na bebi i odmah smo počeli s klomifenom. Imali smo do sad dva neuspjeha s njim. Al dobro, nije to ništa strašno. Bit će  :Smile: 

hvala vam na odgovorima, linkove ću pregledati sad preko vikenda...

Ivana.sky--svaka ti čast na izgubljenim kilogramima!! Kapa do poda.. ja razmišljam krenuti na neki fitnes program i sad za početak na djetu 10% jer nije rigorozna, da malo pokrenem organizam, a onda dalje zdrava prehrana i vježbanje jednostavno moraju učiniti svoje.

Davno sam vadila tsh i bio je nalaz uredan, vrijednost negdje na sredini.. ogtt nisam radila.. a kolegica mi je preporučila raditi i test inzulinemije.. radila to koja?

----------


## bubekica

Ivana.sky ja sam primijetila da takve bolove imam kad je cista u pitanju. Al tebi je potvrdjeno pucanje folikula, zar ne?
Mozda se mrva gnijezdi pa neda mami da uziva  :Smile: 

Suncokret, nisam radila tu pretragu, ali svakako napravi.
Sto se tice prehrane za pcos, bilo koja nisko uh dijeta moze cuda uciniti.

----------


## suncokret19

curke, imate iskustva s vrkutom, maruljom, maca prahom i sličnim pripravcima?

ja sam prilikom 1.korištenja klomifena koristila čaj od vrkute i pila maca prah i imala sam ovulaciju. dok sam 2.put pila klomifen i nikakav "pripravak"- ovulacije nije bilo.. eh,sad bi se tu dalo raspravljati jesu li oni zaslužni za moju ovulaciju, znam da se s prirodnim stvarima nema pravih istraživanja, ali eto, ja nekako vjerujem da su ipak imali utjecaja, ovulacija i neovulacija to pokazuju.. 
sad opet koristim maca prah i planiram početi i s vrkutom..

a da li uzimati neke trudničke vitamine tipa prenatala i slično?? ja sam ih počela uzimati neko vrijeme i nisu mi baš odgovarale na probavu (vjerojatno previše željeza)..

----------


## ivana.sky

> Ivana.sky ja sam primijetila da takve bolove imam kad je cista u pitanju. Al tebi je potvrdjeno pucanje folikula, zar ne?
> Mozda se mrva gnijezdi pa neda mami da uziva


jel to moguce da bude od toga? joj da bar  :fige: 

*suncokret*
ja uzimam folnu sa mjesavinom nekih vitamina, a-z mama se zove... prije toga sam uzimala folic plus... ako planiras bebicu svakako uzmi i pij nesto sto ima folnu i malo vitamina, jos pogotovo ako planiras dijetu... a sto, to odluci sama po svojim mogucnostima, meni je dr. rekao i za taj a-z mama da je ok, iako je jeftiniji, ali da kod drugih placam vecinom samo "ime" i "marku"... normalno da sma u pocetku htjela najbolje (sto u glavi znaci i najskuplje) pa sam uzimala folic ali kako nisam ostajala trudna shvatila sam da mogu probat i s necim malo jeftinijim posto ce to potrajat  :Grin: 

pila sam vrkutku i marulju dok smo prirodno pokusavali, jer sam cula da kad pijes hormone nije dobro uzimati iste  :neznam: 

samo nemoj bit prestroga prema sebi i zacrtat si neki cilj koji je tesko ostvariv pa kad ne budes uspjela odustat. to je najveca pocetnicka greska svima prilikom mrsavljenja... ja sam isla kg po kg, doslovce. ovaj mjesec mi je cilj izgubiti 2kg... i radim na tome da izgubim 2kg i trudim se i na kraju mjeseca izgubim i 3 i budem sretna.. iduci mjesec ne dignem granicu nego opet idem izgubiti 2kg, izgubim 1kg, ok idemo dalje.. i malo pomalo dodjes na vise gubitka kila... druga stvar, nemoj stajat na vagu svaki dan, vazi se jednom mjesecno, stanes na vagu, upises si negdje broj, i picis dalje.. uvijek se vazi ujutro kad se probudis, ne poslije rucka... uzmi si jedan dan u tjednu kad ces si dozvoliti da uzivas, meni je to nedjelja jer smo onda na rucku kod mojih ili muzevih, pa pojedem i pohano, i pomfri, i kolaca, i popijem casu kole... to je moj dan za uzivanje i za nagradjivanje.. posto ostale dane "trpis" treba ti malo skretanja sa puta da ne poludis i ne odustanes  :Wink: 
ono najbitnije jedi sve i svasta, samo si smanji obroke, podijeli ih na 5 dnevno, puno vise se kreci i nemoj misliti na hranu i na to da ne smijes jest, i da si sad zivcana jer si gladna (bar to tak kod mene ide, jer meni je kazna kad ne smijem rec, a sad kad ne razmisljam o tom uopce mi se ni ne jede iskreno)... za vjezbanje isto, nemoj si nabit odmah 5 puta tjedno najtezi program... kreni polako... ja sam prvo isla biciklom na posao, produzila si setnje sa psom, onda sam krenila vjezbat lagano... imas na ovom forumu i temu gdje cure komentiraju vjezbanje i neke programe koje mozes i kod kuce radit, ja sam ti vjezbala focus t25 i super mi je bio, 25min dnevno - nije jako zahtjevno i tesko i mozes ga raditi kod kuce, ne trebas dodatnu opremu i zbilja je zanimljivo i brzo prodje... nazalost ja sam prestala kad su muke s metforminom pocele, ali ako se sad pokaze negativna beta, krecem opet, ako se pokaze pozitivna upisujem pilates za trudnice. 
polako, nemoj se osudjivat i bit stroga, samo nadji volje, zacrtaj si cilj i mozes ti to  :Kiss:

----------


## lberc

upadam ko padobranac,ne stignem vas čitat i ne znam tko je u kojoj fazi,al moram malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Žuži,prije otprilike godinu dana,tješile ste me i vibrale jer mi se beta nije pravilno duplala,na kraju bilo sve ok,dvije mrve vračene,jedna odustala pa se i beta malo pobrkala
Žuži,od srca ti želim isti scenarij ko moj i da za godinu dana imaš avatar ko i ja (može i sa curicom)

----------


## suncokret19

imam i ja tu a-z mama, ali nakon par tjedana su mi počele smetati.. razmišljam sad piti 1 tabletu svaki drugi dan, i to je bolje nego ništa  :Smile: 
i ja uvijek te čajeve pijem samo do tableta, dan-dva prije obično prestanem jer sam isto takve stvari čitala po netu..

ovi savjeti za mršavljenje su ti odlični, i nadam se ću ih slijediti.. znam da nemogu sad odmah u ponedjeljak promjeniti sve što trebam--ali bit ću uporna i trudit ću se za našu bebu!!! to će mi biti misao vodilja cijeli ovaj put   :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

Sretno i ako sta treba, tu smo sve  :Kiss:

----------


## marinab1304

Evo i mene napokon tu
10 dnt jedne blastice i morule 5. Dan beta 104,6

----------


## tetagogolina

*Žužy* javi nam se  :Cekam:   :štrika:  
I jučer i danas stalno gledam di si...

----------


## nivesa

Zuzy??? Di si nam!!!?? Kaj dalje? Beta ili uzv? Cekam info!

----------


## funky

> Evo i mene napokon tu
> 10 dnt jedne blastice i morule 5. Dan beta 104,6


Cestitam Marina, super betica, sretno do kraja :Wink: 
Ajmo nase cekalice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za pluseve i veeeelike beturine

----------


## *sunisshining*

I ja cirkam samo zbog zuzy...drzim fige da sve bude ok.
Marina cestitam! 
Ja danas guram 4dnt. 
Samo strpljivo. Nakon ovog FET-a nisam mirovala ni sekunde. Popodne sam morala ic radit (nista naporno). Pa cemo vidit...

----------


## bubicazubica

super za španjolski...i stare knjige!!
vjeruj mi,uz misli koje će te okupirat s drugim stvarima,ta dva tjedna brzo će proć!



> evo upisala sam tecaj spanjolskog  bas danas objavili da ima bespla u knjiznici ucenje jezika... a spanjolski sam oduvijek htjela ucit, vec jednom sam pocela samostalno, pa odustala...  a izvukla sam i iz prasine svoje najdraze knjige koje cu s radoscu progutat ovih dana!
> samo tko ce docekat jos 2 tjedna.....

----------


## bubicazubica

marinal-čestitke na dobroj beti!!!!!!
žužy-vibre za pozitivu!!!!!!!!javi se!!!!!!!!!
sunish-neka bude strpljivo i uspješno!!!!
ostalim čekalicama koječega-sretno!!!

----------


## bubekica

Nazalost, nije bilo jajnih stanica.
Ali - znatno nam se popravio spermiogram, tako da vec iduci ciklus planiramo stimulaciju.

Zuzy, nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

Bubekice  :Love: 
Marina, čestitke, neka se nastavi školski!

Žužy, Nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ posebne vibre za vas

Žužy, di si nam???

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bubekica*, 

šteta što nije bilo JS ali ovo da se spermiogram popravio su odlične vijesti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bravo! 
Za uspješan postupak slijedeći mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Žužy*, 

nadam se da buš čula srčeko svoje bebice u četvrtak i da i ti doživiš happy end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Nivesa* - tebi također želim isto kao i Žužy!!!! Drž' se!  :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

Zuzy javi nam se...

----------


## ivana.sky

> Nazalost, nije bilo jajnih stanica.
> Ali - znatno nam se popravio spermiogram, tako da vec iduci ciklus planiramo stimulaciju.


svakako ova dobra vijest pobjedjuje! neka je sa srecom  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

> upadam ko padobranac,ne stignem vas čitat i ne znam tko je u kojoj fazi,al moram malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Žuži,prije otprilike godinu dana,tješile ste me i vibrale jer mi se beta nije pravilno duplala,na kraju bilo sve ok,dvije mrve vračene,jedna odustala pa se i beta malo pobrkala
> Žuži,od srca ti želim isti scenarij ko moj i da za godinu dana imaš avatar ko i ja (može i sa curicom)


Fala ti draga *Iberc*  :Love:  Odmah bi potpisala da imam avatar ko tvoj  :Heart:  daješ mi nadu.

----------


## žužy

*marinab1304* ,čestitam!
*bubek*,  :fige:  za novi ciklus i ovaj put odličan ishod!

Tu sam,fala kaj brinete za mene  :grouphug: 
Nisam ponavljala betu,trudim se misliti pozitivno kolko god mogu i živimo za taj uzv.

Svima u postupku - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ do neba!

----------


## tetagogolina

:grouphug:  žužy i nivesa i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mala srčeka  :Heart:   :Heart: 

Moj prvi uzv je u petak popodne i ginić ima odličan moderan ultrazvuk tako da se nadam da će se vidit plod i čuti srce iako će mi tad bit tek 6tt  :Embarassed: 
Možda je bolje da sam pričekala bar 6+5 ali nestrpljiva sam.....

----------


## ivana.sky

Ja sam luda u granici da ne poznajem sebe... Povraca mi se i muka mi je al mislim da je to od stresa danasnjeg jer sam se poklala s mm...  :Sad:  bez apsolutno ikakvog valjanog razloga sam pukla i derala se i plakala i lupala po njemu :shy: i doslovce me covjek blijedo gledao i nije vjerovao, a ja sam 2min poslije sjela i  plakala jer nisam mogla shvatit koji demon je usao u mene. Nikad mi se tako sta nije dogodilo... znaci samo je reko da ne voli rijedak kelj i sa krumpirom (kak sam dosad uvijek kuhala i tako ga je jeo, al danas je eto odlucio rec to) a ja sam toliko izdramila i toliko bila povrijedjena i ljuta i... ma strasno... ko da mi je rekao da me prevario... doslovce u tom rangu... ja to vama ne mogu objasnit... i sad mi je toliko bed i toliko se sramim, i ne znam jel to moguce da su hormoni ili stres od iscekivanja ili sta je..  mislim i prije sam bila i pod vecim stresovima al ovakve epizode NIKAD nisam dozivila...  :Unsure: 

A dotad sve super, cak smo probali opet s odnosima jutros i opet isto probadanje i bol kod vrhunca, pa nisam mogla ja "zavrsit"... mozda sam isfrustrirana pretjerano  :Grin:

----------


## marinab1304

Danas beta 194,50 danas je 12 dnt. Malo su me uplasili jer su trazili 3. Betu za dva dana. A svi me smiruju da je ok.

----------


## Medeja

Pa to se uduplalo, zar ne?
Mislim da iz predostroznosti radi traze jos jednu betu.
Samo se opusti, vjerujem da ce sve biti u redu i da ce tvoj mali postanar visokom betom pokazati da je tu.  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

> Danas beta 194,50 danas je 12 dnt. Malo su me uplasili jer su trazili 3. Betu za dva dana. A svi me smiruju da je ok.


po meni je to ok...  :fige:  za srijedu

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve u postupcima

----------


## tetagogolina

Mona22 jesi vadila danas betu???

----------


## tetagogolina

Manola, šta je s tvojom betom danas???

----------


## marinab1304

Pa po meni je duplo s obzirom da je proslo 45 sati izmedju dva vadjenja. Ma samo su me uplasili i bespotrebno se zivciram. 
Mislim da nije ni mala gdje god gledam odgovara za 5. Tjedan T i za dane poslije aspiracije. Ma joj tko ce sad jos srijedu docekati. 
Ostalim curama drzim fige. I cekam ostale bete.

----------


## tetagogolina

> Danas beta 194,50 danas je 12 dnt. Malo su me uplasili jer su trazili 3. Betu za dva dana. A svi me smiruju da je ok.



Marinab to je ok beta, za 2 dana(14dnt) će ti biti oko 400, kao i meni u prvoj trudnoći  :Yes:

----------


## Skura

Pridružujem se čekalicama, danas nam je 5dpo, a test i beta će biti na 12dpo - na frendičin rođendan 27.10. Obećala sam joj plus :D

----------


## nivesa

> upadam ko padobranac,ne stignem vas čitat i ne znam tko je u kojoj fazi,al moram malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Žuži,prije otprilike godinu dana,tješile ste me i vibrale jer mi se beta nije pravilno duplala,na kraju bilo sve ok,dvije mrve vračene,jedna odustala pa se i beta malo pobrkala
> Žuži,od srca ti želim isti scenarij ko moj i da za godinu dana imaš avatar ko i ja (može i sa curicom)


Uh sad vidim da se stvarno svasta moze dogodit

----------


## nivesa

> Žuzy, još to ništa ne mora značiti. 
> Nije idealno, ali možda su se 2 primila, pa je jedan odustao. Meni je tvoja beta od početka ekstra velika za dnt.
> Tako je bilo mojoj prijateljici. Nepravilna beta - na kraju beba! Isto teorija da je 1 odustao.
> 
> Nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Mozda se i kod mene cuda dogadaju

----------


## ivana.sky

Vec jedno je, uvjerena sam da ce i drugo  :Smile:

----------


## marinab1304

Jooj nadam se stvarno su me uznemirile. Po svemu je beta uredna a ona se ponijela kao da nista ne valja.

----------


## s_iva

Marina, beta se dobro uduplala! Trudnoća je takvo stanje da, i kad je sve u redu, mi se brinemo!
Opusti se i uživaj!

ivana.sky  :Laughing:    umrla sam od smijeha na rijedak kelj (imaš pravo opravdanje za to što si pukla  :Razz:  )

Posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~ betočekalicama i onima koje čekaju duplanje!

----------


## bubicazubica

sorry još jednom,ne znam što se događa s mojim komp,molim moderatorice da obrišu one moje duple postove hvala...

marina-beta je kakova treba bit!!!!!!!!!
skura-sretno u isčekivanju!!!!!
p.s. meni danas 15d nakon punkcije=27dc(praznih f,bez js)..a u meni već tri dana neki bljakasti osjećaj u trbuhu,mučnina,pogotovo u večernjim i sad jutarnjim satima-prema tome,trudna ne mogu bit nikako,osim ako su se kojom magijom js.pojavile dva dana kasnije kad smo imali napokon odnos :Laughing: 






> ...moj komp.je napadnut od malih zelenih
> svaki dan šteka...
> nastavak,bolje rečeno ponavljam cijeli post sa završetkom...
> 
> bubekice- razumijem te u potpunosti...ali super za spermiogram-sljedeći postupak bit će uspješan-sa js i dobrim plivačima!!!!!!!!
> žužy- za četvrtak!!!!!!!!!!!bit će sve ok...znaš i sama
> ivanasky-ne brini,hormoni divljaju,a samim tim i emocije su s duplom dozom koječega-od plakanja,urlanja,divljanja,euforije...depre...pro  i će,vjeruj!!!!!!
> marina-beta je kakova treba bit!!!!!!!!!
> skura-sretno u isčekivanju!!!!!
> p.s. meni danas 15d nakon punkcije=27dc(praznih f,bez js)..a u meni već tri dana neki bljakasti osjećaj u trbuhu,mučnina,pogotovo u večernjim i sad jutarnjim satima-prema tome,trudna ne mogu bit nikako,osim ako su se kojom magijom js.pojavile dva dana kasnije kad smo imali napokon odnos

----------


## sladja01

Prvo cestitke svima na betama, i drzim fige onima koji cekaju. A sada moje pitanje... 1DC bio mi je 27.9. , punkcija 8.10., a transfer jedne blastice 13.10...jucer je bilo tjedan dana od transfera i 24DC...a meni se pojavila krv, bas crvena...danas jos nista, ni kapi...znaci li to da se nemam cemu vise nadati jer ciklusi mi inace traju oko 26 dana...i jel imao netko slican slucaj.

----------


## s_iva

A napravi test sutra, bit će 9 dnt blastica.
Krv nikako ne znači da se nemaš čemu nadati!

----------


## marinab1304

Ja nisam krvarila ali sam 5 dan osjetila jaku bol dole i znala da je to to. Ipak mislim da se ne brines i pricekas jos do petka pa idi vadi krv.

----------


## sladja01

Luda lagano, jos ti utrici i curkanje od njih, pa svaki cas zavirim u gace da vidim jel sve ok  :Smile:  betu vadim u ponedjeljak, tako mi dr.rekla, ali sta bi test vec sada mogao nesto pokazati? Da ste bar u pravu i da vise nema crvene boje ovih dana  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Ja bi napravila sutra test jer je sutra 14 dan nakon punkcije - dakle otprilike dan kad bi trebala dobiti M (ako nisi primala Brevactid nakon transfera)

----------


## marinab1304

Ja sam imala transfer 5. Dan i 10 dnt vadila betu bila pozitivna

----------


## *sunisshining*

> Luda lagano, jos ti utrici i curkanje od njih, pa svaki cas zavirim u gace da vidim jel sve ok  betu vadim u ponedjeljak, tako mi dr.rekla, ali sta bi test vec sada mogao nesto pokazati? Da ste bar u pravu i da vise nema crvene boje ovih dana


Sutra ujutro pisni testic...bar ja bi! I to je to! Sritno...
Ja cu isto jedan sutra (7dpt) cisto da mi je lakse cekat do petka (9dpt).  :Smile:   :Grin:

----------


## sladja01

Ako skupim hrabrosti, napravit cu testic  :Smile:  samo imam neke kineske sto sam dobila uz lh trakice...pa ne znam koliko su pouzdani. A inace, koje testove vi koristite da znam kupiti?

----------


## *sunisshining*

Ja uzmem onaj u kojem su 2 u pakiranju. Mislim da se zovo one step ili tako nesto. Dode 30-tak kn, rozo pakiranje i osjetljivost mu je 25 iui.

----------


## ivana.sky

Gravignost sam cula da je super tocan i ja sam ga uvijek kupovala... iako nikad nije bilo + ... al bit ce jednom...

Sladjo ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nivesa

> Ako skupim hrabrosti, napravit cu testic  samo imam neke kineske sto sam dobila uz lh trakice...pa ne znam koliko su pouzdani. A inace, koje testove vi koristite da znam kupiti?


Ma pisni ti lh . Meni je bila pozitivna do daske ! A i taj test je ok. Al ak ne vjerujes mozes si kupit gravignost mini za 20 kn meni je navecer pokazao +
 ~~~~~~~~ za +

----------


## sladja01

Hvala zenske, divne ste  :Smile:  javim se sutra  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

Zene drage, jedno pitanje... nakon inseminacije sam se javila kako sam imala malo krvi kao i zabolilo me bilo, stvarno kao da me dr. zagrebao jel..  e sad..  jel moguce da me ta unutarnja "ogrebotina" boli jos uvijek i da otud dolazi ta bol kod orgazma?  :Unsure:  ili od cega to moze biti?

----------


## s_iva

Ivana, ne znam ti odgovor, ali znam da je preporuka da nema hopsanja nakon AIH ili ET

----------


## s_iva

Zapravo, sad sam se prisjetila da mi je dr govorio da je dozvoljeno još dan-dva nakon AIH, a onda do bete ništa!

----------


## ivana.sky

ma da??  :Shock:   :facepalm:  ups...  :Ups:

----------


## Medeja

Sukrvica je normalna nakon inseminacije, nemaj brige.
Imala sam je ja oba puta.
Vjerojatno je zagreben grlic maternice.
Sada ova bol kod tebe mi nije jasna, ali sumnjam da bi bas to boljelo.

Meni nisu spominjali suzdrzavanje nakon AIH. Barem ne u Vinogradskoj, a na VV navodno to kazu.
Gle, ako se do sada primilo, primilo se. Gotovo je, implementacija se vec morala dogoditi.

----------


## mona22

> Mona22 jesi vadila danas betu???


da jesam ali ću nalaze dobiti tek u srijedu nešto se zakompliciralo...iako to je samo potvrda onoga što već znam a to je ni ovaj put ništa jer m. je tu a i nekoliko negativnih testova...upravo sam stigla doma išla sam na konzultacije pa možda idući postupak probati privatno
~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:  sretno svima

----------


## ivana.sky

> Sukrvica je normalna nakon inseminacije, nemaj brige.
> Imala sam je ja oba puta.
> Vjerojatno je zagreben grlic maternice.
> Sada ova bol kod tebe mi nije jasna, ali sumnjam da bi bas to boljelo.
> 
> Meni nisu spominjali suzdrzavanje nakon AIH. Barem ne u Vinogradskoj, a na VV navodno to kazu.
> Gle, ako se do sada primilo, primilo se. Gotovo je, implementacija se vec morala dogoditi.


A to svakako... idem sutra kod svoje dr.pa cu je pitat sta moze bit  :Undecided:

----------


## Medeja

> Trenutno sam totalno PRESTRAVLJENA jer moram ici na hsg..bila danas kod dr.Tomica i to mi je sljedece..i to vec mjesecima odgadam i to zato sto sam cula uzasne price i po netu i uzivo..i strasno mi je uopce se naruciti..ko malo dijete sam,znam..al ne mogu si pomoci..u glavi mi je ona scena iz 'Hrabrog srca' kad Mel Gibson lezi na onom stolu gdje ga masakriraju i ....uuuhhh..


Nemoj se unaprijed preipremati na najgore.
Ja ti necu lagati i reci da nije boljelo nista, malo je, ali se da izdrzati.
Meni je prvo krenuo na lijevi jajovod i tu me zaista zaboljelo, onako kao jaci menstrualni bolovi.
To se dogodilo jer mi je taj jajovod slabo prohodan i izvijugan. Desni jajovod nisam niti osjetila jer je on bio u redu.
Vjerujem da je najveca bol kada se radi te tekucine siri maternica, pa to zna onako malo neugodno boljeti.

Ali bol je podnosljiva. Razmisli kako bi tek trebao boljeti trud.  :Smile:  ovo ce ti se ciniti kao macji kasalj spram toga.  :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

> A to svakako... idem sutra kod svoje dr.pa cu je pitat sta moze bit


Cekaj, ti jos uvijek imas sukrvice?

----------


## ivana.sky

Nemam nemam, to je bilo samo na dan aiha... 
za tu "bol" cu je pitat

----------


## bubekica

Ivana.sky, jesi li ti bila na uzv nakon aih da se potvrdi da je folikul pukao?

----------


## ivana.sky

Ne, nije mi reko dr da moram, niti mi napisao na amb.listu... mislis da postoji mogucnost da folikul ne pukne ni poslije stoperice?
A u klinac..  vidit cu sutra s dr pa je pitat i to i nek mi napravi uzv pa vidi sta se dogadja

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam imala bol pri odnosu u vrijeme i iza ovulacije u klomifenskim ciljanim i Aih.
Bili su sve gori iz mjeseca u mjesec.
Nikad nisam saznala tocan uzrok. 
Ja sam to pripisala svojim veselim Pcos jajnicima, uvecanim samim po sebi, pa onda jos od stimulacije, Bhcg stoperice...  :Unsure: 
U dva ciklusa sam bila na uzv i nakon O jer sam imala cistu zutog tijela i ovulacija je potvrdena.

----------


## *sunisshining*

Da vam recem...danas me popodne vec tri puta uhvatila neka vrsta napadaja. Srce mi se uzlupa puno i nekakvi strah u meni. Ufff nikad mi se ovo nijw dogadalo. Neznam sta bi moglo bit uzrok tome?

----------


## bubekica

Nisi trebala nakon aih na uzv, ali u nekim klinikama je praksa.

Sansa ta cistu uvijek postoji, pogotovo u klomifenskom ciklusu.

Moji bolovi su bili onako kao menstrualni grcevi, ali puuuuno puuuno jaci.

Sunisshining, meni to zvuci kao anksioznost.

----------


## funky

> Da vam recem...danas me popodne vec tri puta uhvatila neka vrsta napadaja. Srce mi se uzlupa puno i nekakvi strah u meni. Ufff nikad mi se ovo nijw dogadalo. Neznam sta bi moglo bit uzrok tome?


Napadaj panike, bezopasno ali neugodno, puno hormona, neizvjesnost oko postupka, nije nikakvo cudo... I ja bih to ponekad dozivila, najbolja mi je terapija bila kad mi je dr rekla da je to potpuno bezopasno, kad sam to prihvatila pomalo se smirilo...ako ti je bas jako neugodan osjecaj mislim da mozes bez problema drmnit normabel od 2 mg...

----------


## ivana.sky

Ja nemam bol ovako sad, niti pri odnosu, samo taj trenutak kad krece vrhunac (orgazam) me probode strasno po sredini dolje i puf odmah se moram zaustavit i zgrcit, cca 5s prodje i sve dalje normalno... ovako tu bol uopce ne osjetim nikad

----------


## ivana.sky

Ja sam to povezala sa grcenjem koje se dogadja prilikom orgazma inace, nije da sam ikad osjetila to grcenje iznutra ali znam da se dogadja... e sad odakle bol u tom svemu...  :neznam:  javim sta je bilo sutra, nadam se da nije nista...

----------


## *sunisshining*

*funky* hvala! Odma mi je lakse. Nije me vatalo ima dvi ure i nadan se da nece vise. Ako bude drmnit  cu jedan 'veseli'  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Medeja,hvala na podrsci u opisu pretrage..no,znam kako trudovi izgledaju  :Wink: 

Ja sam danas bila kod dr Alebica..ugl dogovorili se za folikulometriju (valjda sam dobro napisala) pa onda u 2.fazi ciklusa malo dodati lijekove da se bolje primi..a onda ciklus nakon toga inseminacija..ugl rekao je da buduci sam vec bila trudna da ne bi radili hsg i to me jaaaako veseli..

----------


## sushi

fuksija krećete znači  :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## fuksija

Da..krecemo..ni sama ne mogu vjerovati..  :Smile: 
Kad mi je dok rekao da sljedeci ciklus radimo inseminaciju, moj odgovor je bio "wow!"  :Smile:  ne znam sta si je tad mislio al onda smo se ipak dogovorili za onaj drugi ciklus..nakon toliko pretraga i natezanja ostala sam sokirana da NAPOKON krecemo u akciju  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

sreetno  :Smile:

----------


## marinab1304

Danas beta 480 juhhuuuu sad sam napokon mirna

----------


## s_iva

Super!
Rekla sam ti da je sve dobro  :Wink:

----------


## Least123

žužy tek sam sad vidjela....auuuuu čestitam!!!! puseee i sretno

----------


## Kadauna

drage cure, čini se da je forum opet malo živnuo, nadam se da postupaka ipak ima u svim klinikama - još bi bilo super da se cure javljaju da znamo tko ide u postupak, koji su trenutni protokoli i slično. 

Svima želim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ u kojoj god se fazi nalazili. 

I runda forumske kave  :Coffee:  za sve a runda rakije  :pivo:  za one hrabrije  :Grin:

----------


## sladja01

Danas mi je 9 dnt i radila sam test, tj.2  :Smile:  samo sam kasnije skuzila da im je rok istekao u 5/14...i s obzirom da su to kineske trakice ne zelim vjerovati jos  :Smile:  na obe trakice su po dvije crtice, ali ne potpuno tamne...ali dvije su potrebne za + pa se ipak malo nadam  :Smile:  u ponedjeljak 27. vadim betu  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Sladja1 ja mislim da ja to to, bez obzira na rok. Vjerojatno vrijedi isto kao i za lijekove, mozes koristiti 6 mj nakon isteka.  :Smile:  
Zelim ti lijepu betu!!

Svim u postupcima,cekalicama velike i pozitivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja cu jednu Kadauninu rakiju!!!  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

> Danas mi je 9 dnt i radila sam test, tj.2  samo sam kasnije skuzila da im je rok istekao u 5/14...i s obzirom da su to kineske trakice ne zelim vjerovati jos  na obe trakice su po dvije crtice, ali ne potpuno tamne...ali dvije su potrebne za + pa se ipak malo nadam  u ponedjeljak 27. vadim betu


Ma to je to!!

----------


## Medeja

> Danas beta 480 juhhuuuu sad sam napokon mirna


Bravo!!!
Sada uzivancija!  :Smile:

----------


## *sunisshining*

To *sladjo*! Samo polako do pobjede...
*fuksija* odlicno da se nesto pokrenilo, znam dobro kako je tapkat na mistu...
Samu sebe ispravljam u vezi testova... ja sam mislila na Baby Check. Budu dvi trakice u njemu i osjetljivost 10mlU/ml. Sutra ujutro pada jedan na 8dpt.  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

sladja jeeej  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

i ja sam odlucila sutra popiskit test pa sta god da pokaze... mozda se i posreci  :fige:  znam da je i puno vise nego *prerano* ali mi je rodj i nekako se zelim ponadat, ha da...

----------


## ivana.sky

a sto se boli tj. probadanja tog nekog tice, kaze da je moguce od klomifena da su jajnici uvecani pa da je zbog toga, bez obzira sto smo imali samo jedan folikul, da to nije nista strasno i da je to normalno, i da se ne cudim i ako sam ostala trudna u pocetku da cu osjetit isto grcenja svakakva dok to vald ne dodje na svoje sve...

----------


## sladja01

Ne zelim se nadati, ali nadam se  :Smile:  moj moto ovih dana  :Smile:  Curke, zelim vam osmjeh na licu kada ugledate test  :Smile:  i pozitivne bete svima, ima nas u ovom periodu  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

sladja01  :fige:

----------


## žužy

*sladjo*, :Klap:  i nek beta bude najtaman u ponedjeljak!
Isto želim svim betočekalicama,a vidim ima vas,neka!  :fige: 
Ja sam sutra iza 5 na uzv-u,držite fige za naše srćeko.  :grouphug:

----------


## tetagogolina

žužy  :fige:   :fige:  za sutra

----------


## Medeja

> i ja sam odlucila sutra popiskit test pa sta god da pokaze... mozda se i posreci  znam da je i puno vise nego *prerano* ali mi je rodj i nekako se zelim ponadat, ha da...


Mozda nesto i pokaze! Drim fige!

----------


## sladja01

Zuzi, drzim fige na obje ruke.
I pitanje, jel soc.gin moze dati neku visekratnu uputnicu za betu jer sutra idem po uputnicu za pon, a on radi dva puta tjedno pa uvijek imam problema oko toga, a za slucaj da cu morati ponavljati.  Zuzi, drzim fige na obje ruke.
I pitanje, jel soc.gin moze dati neku visekratnu uputnicu za betu jer sutra idem po uputnicu za pon, a on radi dva puta tjedno pa uvijek imam problema oko toga, a za slucaj da cu morati ponavljati.

----------


## ivana.sky

> *sladjo*
> Ja sam sutra iza 5 na uzv-u,držite fige za naše srćeko.


 :fige:   :fige:

----------


## vatra86

*Žužy*  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## vatra86

*sladja1* pitaj nek ti da dvije, ne postoji visekratna i drzim  :fige:  da beta bude skolska

----------


## bubekica

Postoji visekratna uputnica za betu, reci joj da imas pozitivan test pa ti mozda da.

----------


## ivana.sky

postoji li negdje tema o utrogestanu i njegovim simptomima - ako oni postoje??

----------


## nivesa

> Zuzi, drzim fige na obje ruke.
> I pitanje, jel soc.gin moze dati neku visekratnu uputnicu za betu jer sutra idem po uputnicu za pon, a on radi dva puta tjedno pa uvijek imam problema oko toga, a za slucaj da cu morati ponavljati.  Zuzi, drzim fige na obje ruke.
> I pitanje, jel soc.gin moze dati neku visekratnu uputnicu za betu jer sutra idem po uputnicu za pon, a on radi dva puta tjedno pa uvijek imam problema oko toga, a za slucaj da cu morati ponavljati.


Ja sam ti isla 3 puta i morala sam svaki put donjet drugu. Ne znam... mozda ti moze dat onu D1 al ne znam kak to funkcionira sa labaratorijem.

----------


## tetagogolina

nivesa  :fige:  i čekamo sutra lijepe vijesti

----------


## nivesa

Tnx....znam da ne spadam tu po nacinu t ali nekak se volim sa svima posavjetovat i podjelit muke i radosti.

----------


## ivana.sky

*nivesa* drz se!!!  :fige:  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## fuksija

Drzim fige svima!  :Wink:

----------


## *sunisshining*

Test negativan na 8dpt. Idem sutra po betu da mogu prestat s terapijom...

----------


## bubicazubica

marinab- :Very Happy:  super za veliku betu!!!!!!!
fuksija-sretno u postupku...sad kad znaš da si krenula,vjerujem sve je nekako lakše..
žužy- :fige:  na svim prstima...
i nivesi također pozitivne vibre..
za one lijepe+ i sve lijepe bete!!!!!!!!
ma svima vama drage cure....čin čin s kaduninom rakijom!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

ivana.sky jel pao testic?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Medeja

> ivana.sky jel pao testic?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Bas sam dosla da i ja to pitam.  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Test negativan na 8dpt. Idem sutra po betu da mogu prestat s terapijom...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta iznenadi!

----------


## aprilili

Zuzi za srceko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## nivesa

Zuzy cekam te da mi malo uljepsas dan sa srcekom.....

----------


## tetagogolina

žužy čekamo te  :Heart:

----------


## s_iva

Žužyka ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

Zuzy di si više? ?????

----------


## tetagogolina

Možda je išla proslavit s mužem  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

Onda ćemo joj oprostit Šta se ne javlja.

----------


## tetagogolina

Marinab, uživaj draga

----------


## nivesa

Zuzy javi se  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Cure pitanje vi ste upucune u sve. Kaj ak kariogram nije dobar? Jel ima pomoci?

----------


## bubekica

Ovisi o nalazu, za neke dijagnoze mozes dobiti preporuku za pgd (predimplantacijsku dijagnostiku embrija). Nazalost pgd nije moguce napraviti u hrvatskoj pa se parovi za to upucuju u cesku.

----------


## nivesa

Naravno to se placa??

----------


## nivesa

A kaj sa ostalim nalazima? Ak nije moguca pgd?

----------


## bubekica

Nemoj raditi razanj dok je zec jos u sumi. Ako ti je kariogram bio prvi put uredan, bit ce i sad.

----------


## nivesa

Ma vise nisam ni i to sigurna. Sve mi je u nekoj magli... ionak mi je rekao dr da kad dodem k sebi bi on na mpo...kad bi znala da ce to upalit...

----------


## ivana.sky

hej cure, ipak sam odlucila *ne* napravit test.. nisam si htjela pokvariti danasnji dan (ako nista ne pokaze), za koji sam toliko morogala,a na kraju je ispao super  :Smile: 

(.)(.) bole da sinoc odspavat nisam mogla jer se nisam mogla namjestit, i inace su malo vece, sad su ooogromne (ne stanu mi u 2 ruke!), bradavice me tu i tamo znaju svrbit, bolne su i osjetljive, ali nisu nista mijenjale nikakve boje ni nista... dolje se samo kao kuha, zderem ko nespasena vec daaaanima, dakle ja ko da nisam jela jedno 10god!! i danas me pocelo malo kao probadat, ali jucer cijelo popodne do poslije ponoci bila u nabavci, zdjelama, loncima, u rerni s kolacima, a danas od 8h sam na nogama i spremam i docekujem i ispracujem goste i pentrala sam se ribat prozore i bas sam se onako naradila, a uspirila se ko da sam vukla kamion za sobom 15km.... al ugl su to sve simptomi i u pmsu, iako ne znam imas li pms na utrogestanu? ili mozda on to sve uzrokuje? ili su u suuumiiiii  :Joggler: 

test cu piskit u ponedjeljak kad je 14. dan od aiha...

----------


## Medeja

Svaka cast, ivana, pravi si karakter.
I da, sretan rodjendan!!! Smije li se znati koji je?

Evo, ja za tri tjedna slavim prvu obljetnicu 29. rodjendana  :rock:

----------


## tetagogolina

Noćas sam prokrvarila, je li to kraj?  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## s_iva

Tetagogolina, šok je, ali ne mora biti kraj! Najčešće sve bude u redu.
Česta su ta krvarenja u ranoj trudnoći. Miruj, to je sve što možeš napraviti. I koristi terapiju.
Je li stalo krvarenje?

----------


## nirvana

Tako sam i ja sam prokrvarila tjedan dana nakon pozitivne bete. Išla odmah na hitnu, bio je hematom i ostavili su me tjedan dana u bolnici dok se nije smirilo.

----------


## tetagogolina

Kao da je ispao neki komadić, na wc papiru je bilo krvi, nakon toga sam i povraćala par puta dakle naprezala se al krvi svježe više nema

----------


## Kjara

tetagogolina nazovi doktora i miruj

----------


## tetagogolina

nazvala sam, rekao mi je da dođem u 2

----------


## Medeja

Tetagogolina, nadam se da je sve u redu.
Drzim fige i vibram za bebicu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svakako nam javi kako je prosao pregled.
Mislimo na tebe. :grouphug:

----------


## Kjara

Drzim srecice i saljem hrpu~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude u redu

----------


## Ginger

zuzy?

tetagogolina, ja imam dvoje djece iz trudnoca sa obilnim krvarenjima na pocetku trudnoce (povremeno sve do 13-14 tt) tako da ne mora biti kraj
miruj i nadam se da ce sve biti ok

----------


## marinab1304

mislim na sve vas sretno :grouphug:  :grouphug:  :grouphug:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Svaka cast, ivana, pravi si karakter.
> I da, sretan rodjendan!!! Smije li se znati koji je?
> 
> Evo, ja za tri tjedna slavim prvu obljetnicu 29. rodjendana


hvala  :Smile:  moj je 27. ove godine

*tetagogolina* sretno  :fige:  nadam se da nije nista ozbiljno i da ce sve biti u redu

----------


## tetagogolina

Hvala vam cure  :grouphug:

----------


## žužy

B]tetagogolina[/B], ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude dobro!
Mi smo jučer vidjeli samo GV 4mm,kaže doktorica uredan nalaz za ove tjedne i da dođem za tjedan dana. Malo me zbunilo jer smo prije sa 6tt več i srce vidli,a sad se još ni plod ne vidi...no rekla je da to sigurno nije bilo na ovom uzv-u jer baš i nije naj,star je. Dr Alebić isto kaže da je sve kako treba biti,pa onda idemo dan po dan.
I da,jučer mi je bio 4. tjedan od oplodnje i po tome računam da je 6tt,no doktorica kaže da nisam još tolko..nismo se mogle nikak dogovoriti.

----------


## plavo oko

Veliki pozdrav svima..dugo nisam ništa pisala,al vas redovito pratila...čestitke svim plusekima,srčekima,nek su trudnoće dosadno školske,i svima u bilo kojoj fazi puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ,ja prijavljujem postupak na vv,od jućer pikalica menopurom,6ta stimulacija

----------


## saan

Aaaa Zuzi napokon~~~~~~~~~~ za srce :Smile: 
tetegolina sretnoooo.
svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ u kojoj god fazi bile

----------


## bubekica

*VELJAČA 2014. (11)* 
splicanka30, KBC Split, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
Geja, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu
boogie woogie, Betaplus, FET
Shadow, PFC, IVF 
saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
sanjam
mare77, PFC, IVF gemini
mima32, spontana trudnoća
M@tt, spontana trudnoća
mari80, VV, 1.IVF

*OŽUJAK 2014. (8)* 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
nada0007, VV, 1.IVF gemini
funky, Cito, IVF (nakon2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
bila_boja

*TRAVANJ 2014. (13)*
Noemi, VV, 1.IVF
bugaboo, VV, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu
Mjesto pod suncem, VV, 1.IVF
smarija, Slo, IVF
jo1974, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
aprilili, Poliklinika Škvorc, 1. IVF/ICSI
pea, spontana trudnoća
Aliki, SD, 1.IVF
Mury, spontana trudnoća
jan@, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Kirona, Poliklinika Škvorc, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), trudilica za drugu bebu
Krtica, spontana strudnoća

*SVIBANJ 2014. (4)*
Vaki, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF)
dubyaki, 1.IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) gemini 

*LIPANJ 2014. (4)*
Vlatka35, PFC, 1.IVF/donacija js  gemini
lady555, Petrova, 1.IVF/TESE
duskadz, PFC, 1.IVF
Ledamo, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)

*SRPANJ 2014. (6)*
LaraLana, Sistina, 1.IVF
paty, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu), trudilica za drugu bebu
njoka, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
Sadie, Betaplus, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Vivach, PFC, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET)
Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)

*KOLOVOZ  2014. (1)*
klivija, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)

*RUJAN  2014. (6)*
mirelis, VV, 1.IVF
arlena, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI; 1xFET)
Nina 83, Mb, IVF
žužy, VV, FET (nakon 4xIVF, 2xFET, 1xAIH) 
tetagogolina, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
kleopatra, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
manola

*LISTOPAD  2014. (1)*
marinab1304, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)


 :štrika: *BETOČEKALICE*
ivana.sky, KBC Osijek, 1.AIH 31.10.
*sunisshining*,  KBC Split, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF) 27.10.
kika222, VV, IVF 
Medeja, AIH 28.10.
Skura, AIH
Sladja01, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
Lexus, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF); plavo oko, VV, IVF

*AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~*

*10/2014:*  malenna88, Švedska, FET (nakon 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); mimadz, VV, FET (nakon 2xIVF); 
*11/2014:* Angely4you, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF); lemmingsica, Škvorc,  IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); serenity1, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF);  venera82, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 2xAIH); Varnica, Petrova, IVF; bubicazubica, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); vojvodjanka, Norveška, IVF; nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); Bananka, Vili,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); kameleon, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
*2/2015:*  antony34, Podobnik, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
aboni76, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Anci272, Angus, antesa, Antonella14, arlena, artisan, baby14, barkica, Bea, beti79,  biska, BlueI, bmaric, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, Cannisa, carrie2812, cerepaha, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, Dalmašica, Darkica, dazler, dea84, Deamar,  dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, emiro, FAnaS, florjan, Frćka,  fuksija, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo, giga, gigii, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, HelloKitty, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, hrki , ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivancica_1982, Iva28, ivica_k , izluđena,  ivka, jadro, JelTom, kata.klik, keti10, kik@, kiki30, kikolina, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija,  kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, Leva, libertas8, lion heart, lora82, lulu79,  luna2, ljube, ljubi, Maybe baby, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica, Mala Maja, Mala28, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marincezg, Marlen,  Marnie, marryy, Mary123, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, meki, mendula71, mg1975, milivoj73, miny, Missixty, mona22, mostarka86, my_heart, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Newbie, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv,  ninanina35, nina977, Ninchi_Zg, nirvana, nova21, njanja1, orhideja., osijek, pak, PapigaCapo, PetraP, philipa, Pika80, PinaColada, pingwin, pinny, pirica, prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Samanta, Sandra1971, sara10, sara38, sara69, sissy75, skandy, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna 1506, Strašna,  s_iva, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaH, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, tulipan83, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu  :Heart:

----------


## s_iva

Žužy, ako si 5+0 to je uredan nalaz!

----------


## dazler

Bubekica prijavljujem stimulirani IVF u 11 mj
Cure čestitke na +

----------


## Skura

> hej cure, ipak sam odlucila *ne* napravit test.. nisam si htjela pokvariti danasnji dan (ako nista ne pokaze), za koji sam toliko morogala,a na kraju je ispao super
> 
> (.)(.) bole da sinoc odspavat nisam mogla jer se nisam mogla namjestit, i inace su malo vece, sad su ooogromne (ne stanu mi u 2 ruke!), bradavice me tu i tamo znaju svrbit, bolne su i osjetljive, ali nisu nista mijenjale nikakve boje ni nista... dolje se samo kao kuha, zderem ko nespasena vec daaaanima, dakle ja ko da nisam jela jedno 10god!! i danas me pocelo malo kao probadat, ali jucer cijelo popodne do poslije ponoci bila u nabavci, zdjelama, loncima, u rerni s kolacima, a danas od 8h sam na nogama i spremam i docekujem i ispracujem goste i pentrala sam se ribat prozore i bas sam se onako naradila, a uspirila se ko da sam vukla kamion za sobom 15km.... al ugl su to sve simptomi i u pmsu, iako ne znam imas li pms na utrogestanu? ili mozda on to sve uzrokuje? ili su u suuumiiiii 
> 
> test cu piskit u ponedjeljak kad je 14. dan od aiha...


Sretan rođendan!!! I nek ti najljepši poklon dođe uskoro  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

Moram priznati da mi tvoji simptomi zvuče  :Heart:

----------


## Skura

Ja odbrojavam još dva buđenja do bete  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Medeja

Ja sam odlucila u ponedjeljak vaditi betu. Budem privatno, u Breyer.
To ce biti 14 dan od AIHA.
Nemam nikakave si,ptome i polako me trbuh poceo muciti kao u pmsu.
Idem obaviti to u ponedjeljak tako da mogu prestati piti terapiju, da dobijem mengu i da krenemo dalje s postupcima.

----------


## žužy

> Žužy, ako si 5+0 to je uredan nalaz!


Ali nisam,6 tt sam.Vidjet ćemo za tjedan dana.

----------


## tetagogolina

Bila sam na pregledu, dr. ne vidi odakle krvarenje, al ga više nema, vidi se vrećica sa plodom i malim titravim srcem  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen: 

Kontrola za 2 tjedna, naravno preporuka je mirovanje

----------


## ivana.sky

hvala, skura!!




> Ja odbrojavam još dva buđenja do bete


neka bude ogrooomna  :Very Happy: 




> Bila sam na pregledu, dr. ne vidi odakle krvarenje, al ga više nema, vidi se vrećica sa plodom i malim titravim srcem 
> 
> Kontrola za 2 tjedna, naravno preporuka je mirovanje


jeeej  :Heart:

----------


## tetagogolina

> B]tetagogolina[/B], ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude dobro!
> Mi smo jučer vidjeli samo GV 4mm,kaže doktorica uredan nalaz za ove tjedne i da dođem za tjedan dana. Malo me zbunilo jer smo prije sa 6tt več i srce vidli,a sad se još ni plod ne vidi...no rekla je da to sigurno nije bilo na ovom uzv-u jer baš i nije naj,star je.


Meni danas piše GV 22mm, CRL 2,5mm, KDS poz.(+) 
Računajući od zadnje M 12.09. , danas točno 6tt

----------


## nivesa

> Meni danas piše GV 22mm, CRL 2,5mm, KDS poz.(+) 
> Računajući od zadnje M 12.09. , danas točno 6tt


Znaci imas srceko  :Smile:

----------


## Kjara

tetagogolina super za srceko i da je se u redu, samo ti lezi i miruj i mazi busu

----------


## žužy

> Meni danas piše GV 22mm, CRL 2,5mm, KDS poz.(+) 
> Računajući od zadnje M 12.09. , danas točno 6tt


To je super! Sad uživaj draga  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Medeja

> Bila sam na pregledu, dr. ne vidi odakle krvarenje, al ga više nema, vidi se vrećica sa plodom i malim titravim srcem 
> 
> Kontrola za 2 tjedna, naravno preporuka je mirovanje


Eto vidis da je malo srceko tu!!!
Bas mi je drago da je sve u redu.
A sada sve cetiri u zrak i neka te muzic bedina. 
Miruj jer si se namucila da dodjes do tog malog srca.  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

Ajme, nema me tu pa skoro otkad sam predala listu nasoj bubekici zbog trudnoce (a tome ce biti skoro 2 godine  :Shock: ), ali bubek sjajna si  :Heart: ! Mogla bi i ja na listu medju cekalice kojeceg - ustvari FETa, dogodine....

Vidim da su neke curke iz "mog doba" uspjele, neke se i dalje trude  :fige: . Vidim da nam je i trudnoca sve manje  :Crying or Very sad: 

Sjecam se da u vrijeme svojih postupaka nisam gledala i citala dalje od mpo pdf-a, pa bacite pogled ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/86335-R...16#post2687116 

Mozda mozete pomoci nasim Rodama da pomognu!

----------


## bubicazubica

tetagogolina-super za srčeko,i da je sve u redu!!!!!!lezi,miruj i neka dragi oko tebe radi sve što mu kažeš!!!!!!!
ivana- :Sing: ti rođendan i neka ti ovi simptomi budu pozitivan,najbolji dar ikada!!!!!!!!!
žužy-samo neka mrvica raste i da za tjedan dana da ugledaš :Heart: 
svim čekalicama,pikalicama ugodan nastavak večeri

----------


## ivana.sky

hvala bubicazubica  :Kiss:

----------


## sushi

i ja bih u kategoriju čekalice koječega  :Embarassed:  ...baš koječega...

baš je lijepo vidjeti toliko novih beta zadnjih dana...čestitam svima, uljepšavate odbrojavanje svaki dan  :Smile: 

ivana sretan rodjendan, znaš što ti želim  :Kiss:

----------


## ivana.sky

> čestitam svima, uljepšavate odbrojavanje svaki dan 
> 
> ivana sretan rodjendan, znaš što ti želim


bas to  :Smile:  presretna sam zbog vas

hvalaa  :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

čestitam na srčeku i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje

svratila da čestitam ali ustvari i da zarundam rakijcu  :pivo:  Friday night za one koji to žele

----------


## Skura

tetagogolina čestitke  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

bubekice, možeš me u idućoj listi staviti _on-go_ 11/2014? Nekako sam predugo u čekalicama koječega  :Grin:  (ono u zagradi preskoči ili napiši _nakon n-tog puta_)

----------


## tetadoktor

> čestitam na srčeku i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje
> 
> svratila da čestitam ali ustvari i da zarundam rakijcu  Friday night za one koji to žele


može jedna i za subotu popodne?   :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:

----------


## antony34

Bubekica mozes i mene upisat za 11 mj. Idem u zadnji prirodni

----------


## ivana.sky

Sanjala sam ga... taj cuveni + na testu... koja sreca... sad me samo jos vise strah  :Sad:  probala sam s lh trakicom, kazu da je ona pozitivna u trudnoci, moja nije pokazala nist  :Undecided: 
neku noc sam sanjala da mlijeko lije (doslovce) iz mene, mm sanjo da je iso po neki moj nalaz i pisali su neki brojevi i on ukuca to na google i kao to znacilo da sam trudna (pa sam mu objasnila da je zapravo sanjo betu), poslat cu vam sliku sta je mama dobila u kavi kad je isla na put u petak... 
glupi mozak!!! Zastooo ga se ne moze iskljucit????

----------


## Vaki

Ivana.sky- sve ukazuje na trudnoću pa onda mora nešto i biti od toga... Držim fige!

----------


## tetagogolina

ivana kad radis test??

----------


## Kadauna

ma može TD i rakijca subotom popodne, ali evo već nedjelja prijepodne pa ide nova runda  :pivo:   :pivo:   :pivo:

----------


## Medeja

Ivana, i ja sam nakon prvog postupka sanjala da sam trudna, a kasnije i da dojim.
Totalno sam se uzivila u cinjenicu da bih mogla biti trudna, samo sam o tome razmisljala.
Uopce ne znam kako sam. Funkcionirala kad mi se cijeli dan svodio na te misli.

Ovaj je ciklus nesto drugacije jer me opterecuju druge stvari pa nemam vremena razmisljati o potencijalnoj trudnoci.
A tu je i cinjenica da sam osvijestila postotak uspjesnosti AIHA pa nesto bolje i lakse prihvacam neuspjeh.

----------


## Sadie

> Sanjala sam ga... taj cuveni + na testu... koja sreca... sad me samo jos vise strah  probala sam s lh trakicom, kazu da je ona pozitivna u trudnoci, moja nije pokazala nist 
> neku noc sam sanjala da mlijeko lije (doslovce) iz mene, mm sanjo da je iso po neki moj nalaz i pisali su neki brojevi i on ukuca to na google i kao to znacilo da sam trudna (pa sam mu objasnila da je zapravo sanjo betu), poslat cu vam sliku sta je mama dobila u kavi kad je isla na put u petak... 
> glupi mozak!!! Zastooo ga se ne moze iskljucit????


Ja sanjam da imam bebu vec godinama. Sanjala sam i rezultate testa i pozitivne bete (tocne iznose), svasta.

----------


## ivana.sky

nisam se uopce htjela opterecivat, niti o tome razmisljat, sad mi je vald drama zato sto polako dolazi i taj zadnji tjedan prije bete  :Unsure: 
svjesna sam postotka i mogucnosti i (ne)uspjeha, i znam da je gotovo nemoguce.. ali nada.. ha... uvijek umire zadnja

sutra je 14.dan pa sam rekla da cu sutra pishnut, ili cu se stvarno ustrtarit i cekat betu u petak  :neznam:  previse mi je dramaticno i traumaticno iskustvo s tim testovima. inace nikad nisam takva, pishala bi i 5 dana prije ocekivane M, ako sam ja na ista sumnjama, bez obzira sto sam znala da je prerano, kupovala sam testove ko zvake i pishkala po njima stalno jer mi je M stalno kasnila i uvijek bi se nadala... valjda i ti silni - ostave traga na dusi...

mislim si i da nije uspjelo, bar znam da je ovulacija moguca, da tablete "djeluju", da ima mogucnosti i ima nade radit sa mnom, to mi je bilo najbitnije. bilo. sad se sjetio majcinski nagon izronit i borit se sa mnom i sam sa sobom i sa svime realnim i zahtjevat svoj dio nade i zelje i ubijat me u pojam  :facepalm:

----------


## Bananka

prijavljujem da sam od danas pikalica

----------


## tetadoktor

malo sam off topic, ali nadam se da me admini neće brisati

pozivam vas sve na kavicu na ovoj temi

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/86440-Z...13#post2688213

svi ste dobrodošli!!!!

----------


## nivesa

Ivana cekam rez testa!

----------


## eryngium

Da se prijavim i na odbrojavanje. Danas prva folikulometrija za 3. AIH. Folikul 14mm. Držim palčeve svima koji nešto čekaju ili su već dočekali!

----------


## ivana.sky

Drzim fige eryngium!

Kod mene jutros -

Cekam 25.11. za nove dogovore i iduci aih vrlo vjerovatno tek u 1.mj zbog blagdana i kak to vec ide...

----------


## s_iva

I kod mene jučer minus, nakon polustimuliranog.

----------


## bubekica

o kvragu, grlim cure....

----------


## Angely4you

Evo i ja prijavljujem da sam od danas pikalica, za 10-ak dana idemo u Prag po svoje smrzliće  :Smile:  Jedva čekam  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

s_iva..zao mi je...stavila bi smajlica koji grli ali ne znam prek moba..
Ivana.sky..jesi napravila test? 
Ja sam danas bila na VV..isla sam po nalaze markera i furam ih Alebiću..jedva cekam sljedeci ciklus i da krenemo s necim..bilo cim...  :Smile:  jos par dana...

----------


## Bananka

Javljam da ipak vise nisam pikalica  :Sad: . Prekinuli smo pikanje.
Sad cekamo da mm obavi pretrage za biopsiju na rebru.
Svima saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

Bananka sto se dogodilo?

----------


## Bananka

Punkcija kod mm nazalost nije bila uspjesna. Sad slijedi kontrola kod dr.Hauptmana na rebru i najvjerojatnije biopsija.

----------


## ivana.sky

nadam se da ce sve biti u redu bananka  :Undecided: 

u ustima okus ko da mi je neko sprzio jezik, (.)(.) i dalje bolne al sad i svrbe, jutros sam setala psa i skoro izbljuvala cijeli park na miris pokosene trave, a onda dosla kuc i skuhala si kavu (??!) mogu nabrojat na prste jedne ruke koliko puta sam ju popila odkad ne pusim (3mj), ne razumijem odkud sad zelja odjednom... a da vam ne pricam da sam jela zgance kod mame!!! znaci ja jako volim hranu i ja ne jedem da zivim, nego zivim da jedem otprilike, tkogod me pozna cudi se sto nemam 700kg koliko jedem i koliko s ljubavlju jedem! ali jedna stvar koju ne mogu podnijet od sve moguce hrane na ovom svijetu su zganci. ne mogu bit u prostoriji u kojoj se kuhaju, a kamoli priblizit im se. zasto? ne znam. ali sam ih jela, s uzitkom, i mogla bi ponovo  :Grin: 
cemu ovo sve? zato sto uporno svima trubim kako mozes imat milijun i 1 simptom, a ne bit trudna. ne znam jel moguce da je to reakcija na klomifene ili na utrogestane, jel mi hormoni luduju od metformina, ali eto dogadja se svasta... ne kazem da zene ne osjete i ne predosjecaju T i u tim vrlo ranim 3.,4. tjednima, ali nije svaki simptom trudnoce nuzno trudnoca, kolikogod mi htjeli da bude.

----------


## kudri

ivana.sky pa možda si samo prerano radila testić? beta ti je, koliko vidi, tek za par dana

----------


## ivana.sky

ma to mi svi kazu, al ja sam izgubila nadu... 14 dana bi trebalo bit i vise nego dovoljno da se bilosta pokaze... i oprostite na zajedljivosti... zbilja sam uzasna... neko lose raspolozenje me uhvatilo pa sam ko grinch

*kudri* kako ti? jel mjeris temp ovaj mj? jel bila O?

----------


## bubekica

*ivana.sky* ponovi sutra testic, iako sam ja uvijek misljenja - ako su simptomi uistinu od trudnoce, ta trudnoca ce se vidjeti na testu...
ali to ne znaci da mozda nisi trudna, u samim pocetcima, buduci ne znamo kad je TOCNO bila o  :Smile: 
ja ti i dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivana.sky

bubekica hvala  :Wink: 

a mislis da onda nastavim sa utrogestanom do petka? ja misla prestat danas...  :Undecided:

----------


## bubekica

nemoj prekidat terapiju do bete!
nemoj me ljutit  :oklagija:

----------


## ivana.sky

:Ups:  :Kiss:

----------


## manola

Cestitam svima na betama.
Ja sam vadila jucer betu bila je 2470 ali ja i dalje krvarim i imam prave pravcate menstrualne bolove s obilnim krvarenjem vec 4 dana skoro. Prije toga smedi iscjedak. Znaci od pocetka trudnoce krvarenje. Bila sam na uz potvrdena je trudnoca 5tt. Kaze doktor da sve super izgleda i da je sve na svom mjestu. Ne vidi odkud tolika kolicina krvi. Tako sam u strahu....ne znam sta da mislim ni sta da radim. Zar je stvarno moguce tako jako krvarenje i da se beba odrzi....pomagajteeee

----------


## žužy

Možda ti je pukla kakva žilica,pa se nije stvorio hematom več krv direktno curka van..neznam  :Confused: 
Ja sam jako prokrvarila sa 6tt i nije se vidio razlog (dr je samo posumnjao na odlazak jednog ploda),a za tri dana,na uzv se vidio velik hematom.
Lezi,miruj i budi u kontaktu sa svojim doktorom,to je sve što možeš.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da brzo prođe!

----------


## ivana.sky

*manola* nadam se da nije nista ozbiljno

----------


## kudri

ivana.sky, imaj nade! ajde!  :Smile:   ja ovaj mjeseci nisam mjerila temp, ne da mi se...nekako isto odustajem i baš se ljutim na sebe. mjerila ili ne, opet nišmanola, nadam se da će biti sve dobro...

----------


## ivana.sky

mozda bas to i treba, jedan mjesec pauze od svega pa kinder surprise  :Wink:

----------


## tetagogolina

manola, drži se, i ja sam krvaruckala dan, pa 2 ništa, pa opet dan, pa sad samo malo smeđkasto na papiru poslije mokrenja i ležim, mirujem, uzimam terapiju kao i prije i nadam se da će sve bit dobro  :fige: 

žene moje, nisam vjerovala da možeš imat takve fobije kao od odlaska na wc  :Rolling Eyes:   :Nope:

----------


## eryngium

ivana.sky-čekaj betu, testovi lažu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~
manola ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivana.sky

:neznam:  ne znam bas... danas cijeli dan mucnina i bolovi dolje kao da mi je 1.d.c. imam osjecaj ko da tijelo zeli M, ali od utrica ne ide...

----------


## mona22

ivana.sky  :fige:  za lijepu brojku
manola nadam se da nije ništa strašno  :fige:

----------


## ivana.sky

lijep avatar mona22  :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

Ivana, ako te toliko muci to, zasto ne ides vaditi betu?
Ona ce ti biti siguran pokazatelj trudnoce.

Tada mozes prestati koristiti utrice da napokon dobijes m.

----------


## tetagogolina

*žužy* kad opet ideš na pregled?

----------


## žužy

Jučer sam bila,baš sam sad napisala na drugoj temi...otišla sam privat na uzv. 
Vidjele su se dvije GV ali male i bez ŽV. Neznam kaj misliti više...sutra sam kod svoje gin.

----------


## tetagogolina

:Love:

----------


## sladja01

14dnt 1989
16dnt 4575 
6.11. idemo vidjeti srceko  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Super *sladjo*  :Klap: !
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srćeko!

----------


## vojvodjanka

Zuzy, vibram iz sve snage  :Smile: .
Ja sam danas najzad resila, tj.bila primorana da stanem na loptu. Ubi me ovaj sprej, napravio je cudoviste od mene. Jednostavno ne mogu vise da podnesem buku i stres na poslu, poslednjih 20 dana sam testirala sve granice svoje izdrzljivosti i sad sam dosla do zida. Danas sam otisla (poslata kuci) s posla posle ko zna koje epizode sa plakanjem. Idem danas kod svog doktora da vidim hocu li dobiti delimicno ili potpuno bolovanje.

----------


## tetagogolina

sladja01  :Very Happy:

----------


## malenna88

Kako da racunam ovulaciju

----------


## bubekica

> Kako da racunam ovulaciju


datum iduce ocekivane menstruacije minus 15 dana.

----------


## bugaboo

Sladja cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

zuzy, nisam ranije se htjela javljati... sve znaš.. ovo nažalost nikako ne izgleda dobro  :Sad: 

sladja, čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## s_iva

Žužy draga, nemam riječi   :Sad:

----------


## malenna88

Dobila sam m 24, u bolnici su mi rekli da pocnem sa testovima 12-og dana..imamo 1 smrzlice pa hocemo da pokusamo..e sad je strah poceo da cini svoje

----------


## nivesa

> Jučer sam bila,baš sam sad napisala na drugoj temi...otišla sam privat na uzv. 
> Vidjele su se dvije GV ali male i bez ŽV. Neznam kaj misliti više...sutra sam kod svoje gin.


Zuzy ~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za sutra!!
Nisam bas u toku ...koliko si sad t?

----------


## ivana.sky

*zuzy* bas mi je zao  :Love: 




> Ivana, ako te toliko muci to, zasto ne ides vaditi betu?
> Ona ce ti biti siguran pokazatelj trudnoce.
> 
> Tada mozes prestati koristiti utrice da napokon dobijes m.


zato sto mi je gin rekla da cekam 31. kad je mpo dr. rekao da idem vadit jer je ocito s nekim razlogom tako "kasno" dao vadit betu... kaze da inace daje 12-14 dana nakon postupka, a meni je eto dao 18. dan... zasto, ne znam al eto poslusat cu ga kad mi je vec i ona tako savjetovala...  :neznam:  ja sam htjela ranije vadit da me skinu s bolovanja, i da si ne produzujem ciklus, naravo oboje ako nema potrebe, a s obzirom na - na testu, sumnjam da ce je bit.

a danas cujem slucajeve da se M dobije i na utricima, jel to moguce??  :Confused:

----------


## ivana.sky

i danas ostanem bez njih!!! zvala sam ju i prepisala mi samo 1 kutiju umjesto 2, i ajd dobro nazvat cu je i sad je nema vec 2 dana - na sto nikako nisam racunala!!
tek sutra u 13h cu moc do nje... tako da sam danas stavila samo 2x2 i ostao mi je jos 1 u pakovanju, ne znam sad da njega stavim ujutro onda pa cekam 13h i onda normalno 2?

----------


## bubekica

Ivana.sky, jedini put kad nisam dobila preko utrica je kad je bila biokemijska.
Napravi tak kak si napisala, druge opcije koliko kuzim nemas.
Ako slucajno imas duphastona, mozes dodati jedan ujutro.

----------


## Ginger

zuzy  :Love:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Ivana.sky, jedini put kad nisam dobila preko utrica je kad je bila biokemijska.
> Napravi tak kak si napisala, druge opcije koliko kuzim nemas.
> Ako slucajno imas duphastona, mozes dodati jedan ujutro.


znala sam da sam imala negdje jos 9 komada!! i nasla ih evo jutros  :Laughing:  sta ti je sudbina... tako da sam samo jucer onda preskocila ta 2  :Undecided:

----------


## nivesa

zuzy cekam nestrpljivo tvoje novosti!

----------


## ivana.sky

> Ivana.sky, jedini put kad nisam dobila preko utrica je kad je bila biokemijska.


to znaci da onda oni ne sprijecavaju M? zasto onda kazu da kad ih stavljas ne mozes ju dobit i produzujes si ciklus samo... zbunjena sam sad  :Confused:  ajd ono prosto seljacki mi objasni pliz?  :Unsure:

----------


## dazler

Zuzy  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  do neba i nazad da danas na ultrazvuku ipak čuješ otkucaje srca

----------


## žužy

Fala cure moje  :grouphug: 
Naručena sam tek u 18h,pa kad dojdem na red.

*ivana.sky* ,nije pravilo da menga strikno ne dođe pod utrićima,nekome dođe a nekome par dana nakon ukidanja.

----------


## sushi

ivana, mengi prethodi pad razine progesterona...to ti je onaj pad u temperaturi na kraju ciklusa ako si pratila bazalnu ikad. s utrićima držiš taj nivo povišenim neko vrijeme.
evo tu je dobra ova prva sličica desno http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menstrual_cycle

žužy  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

> to znaci da onda oni ne sprijecavaju M? zasto onda kazu da kad ih stavljas ne mozes ju dobit i produzujes si ciklus samo... zbunjena sam sad  ajd ono prosto seljacki mi objasni pliz?


Vecini cura progesteron odgadja m, jer se m javlja zbog pada progesterona kad propada zuto tijelo koje ga luci, ali eto - ja uvijek procurim preko. I znam da nisam jedina  :Smile: 
A jednom sam pokusala odgoditi m duphastonom i isto nije uspjelo, iako bez njega ne dobivam. Smijesno, zar ne?  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

ivana ajde pišni testić ako ga imaš. ako si T pokazati će i ako nije prvi jutarnji urin. 
žužy ~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## kudri

draga žužy, ja isto JAAAKOOO mislim na tebe i MORA sve biti dobro! sve drugo jenostavno nije FER!! zaslužila si konačno svoju srećicu

----------


## malenna88

zuzy sretno do neba

----------


## ivana.sky

Hvala cure moje  :Smile: 

Nisam kuci cijeli dan, znat cemo ujutro sve...


Zuzy  :fige:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~《

----------


## eryngium

žužy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivana.sky

Zuzy javi se!!

Meni smedji iscjedak, boli stomak... dolazi vjestica!!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Medeja

Ja sam dobila m danas. Terapiju sam prestala piti u ponedjeljak cim sam saznala da je beta negativna.
Idemo opet na aih. Krecem od subote s klomifenima.

----------


## ivana.sky

Sretno, nek to bude "the one" mjesec... 

kod nas u os uvijek mj dana pauze tako da tek iduci dogovor imam 25.11. a iduci postupak pitaj boga kad  :Sad:  bas sam tuzna... staaalno cekanje a bespomocan si sam...

----------


## Medeja

Da, ovi postupci treniraju strpljenje. Inace sam strpljiva osoba po prirodi, ali u postupcima ne znam za sebe.
Ja imam jako dobar osjecaj vezano za ovaj sljedeci AIH.
Jedino me muci sto bas usred folikulometrije odlazim iz grada na tri dana, ali mislim da to nece narusiti sveukupni koncept.

A zasto imate pauzu izmedju postupaka? To mi je bas bzvz.

----------


## žužy

Kod nas nema promjene..veča gestacijska se počela mjenjati i skroz je nepravilna,kaže gin. da vjerojatno neće trebati ni kiretaža.Vidjet ćemo.
Kod manje gv je čak vidla i titraje ali sve je to skupa ništa...danas sam izvadila betu i ponavljam u ponedjeljak da vidimo dali pada ili raste,a popodne imam dog uzv. I to je to. Moje tijelo jednostavno ne želi biti bebina kućica.

----------


## tetagogolina

*žužy* draga.... :Love:

----------


## vojvodjanka

Oh, zuzy draga, tako mi je zao <3. Ne znam za tvoje telo, ali tvoje srce jeste srce majke i ubedjena sam da ces ti to i biti, pre ili kasnije, na ovaj ili onaj nacin <3.

----------


## mona22

> Kod nas nema promjene..veča gestacijska se počela mjenjati i skroz je nepravilna,kaže gin. da vjerojatno neće trebati ni kiretaža.Vidjet ćemo.
> Kod manje gv je čak vidla i titraje ali sve je to skupa ništa...danas sam izvadila betu i ponavljam u ponedjeljak da vidimo dali pada ili raste,a popodne imam dog uzv. I to je to. Moje tijelo jednostavno ne želi biti bebina kućica.


žužy draga riječi su suviše  :Love:

----------


## kudri

držim fige da se sve nekako preokrene na bolje! i potpisujem vojvodjanku!

----------


## Mury

_Žužy_, grlim , ali još nije sve izgubljeno, za manju mrvu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~!!!

----------


## dazler

Žužy  nekako vjerujem da će se ti mali titraji pretvoriti u snažno kucanje i da će sve biti uredu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

Drzim fige zuzy  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

a joj žužy nemogu ti opisat koliko mi je žao šta moraš toliko patit grlim te jako ,a ja ću isto  :fige:  najjače da ti treptaji postanu jaki otkucaji!!! :Kiss:

----------


## lady555

žužy draga drži se, da mala mrvica ostane i naraste velika, puno pozz saljem.. :grouphug:

----------


## eryngium

žužy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta sretno iznenadi!

----------


## žužy

Danas je beta bila 1422,pada pomalo. Još u ponedjeljak jednom vadim i to je to.

----------


## bubicazubica

Žuzy-ca draga..-vibram i nadam se najboljem za tebe!!!nije fer da bude drugacije,,jer zasluzila si biti mama male mrve!!!      Ivanask-zao mi je zbog negativne bete i minusa,ali sad znas da tvoje tijelo dobro radi i da ce sljedeci ciklus i postupak biti uspjesniji...   kod mene tuga i jad-jos nema m.37dc..beta 0.1.. na duficima sam...drugi tjedan idem napokon vadit hormon stitnjace..u postupak sljedeci ne znam kad cu jer se sve to oduzilo..moja mpo ima svoje neke teorije o cekanjima..tek u 1-2 mj.u stimulirani,prirodnjak mozda u sljedecem ako bude sve ok...razmisljala sam o promjeni dr(mnogo komplikacija za svih)..odlasku u zg na konzultacije i barem jednu stim.tamo..a privatno cemo nakon 3.mj kad vise ne budem bila pod #obzirnom i briznom paznjom naseg zdravstva#....ili da se sad jednostavno prepustim nekim drugim zbivanjima oko sebe i cekam svoj red u nasoj maloj mpo klinici..sto mislim da cu i napraviti jer smo upravo saznali za svekrvinu opaku dijagnozu...       sorry na poduzem postu ali eto samo da znate zasto me nije bilo i mozda mene bude u skorije vrijeme tu uz vas...ali javit cu se kad budem u necem konkretnom...   zelim vam puno pozitivnih beta i plusica....kucajucih srceka i velikih trbuha!!!  Puno vas volim i pozdravljam do nekog buduceg javljanja!!!!!

----------


## marinab1304

Ja sam jucer bila na prvom uzv kaze doktor vidi se go 7x5 i ŽV 2 mm bez jasnog odjeka ploda. Trudna 6 tj.

----------


## maybe---

Tako je i meni bilo u 6 tt, prerano za vidjeti bilo kaj. Ali zato jucer, u 8 tt vidljivo SVE

----------


## eryngium

bubicazubica-sretno u svemu što te čeka! Pokušaj iscjediti što god možeš iz našeg 'brižnog zdravstvenog sustava' prije nego kreneš privatno. Zagreb je i meni jedna od opcija mada ni tamo nije bajno koliko vidim ali iz iskustva mojih poznatih koje su išle u Zg barem ne gube vrijeme kao naši na neke besmislene ciljane odnose i tome sl.

žužy-  :Sad:

----------


## kameleon

žužy grlim i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za treptaje, da u pon bude  :Heart: 
ja sam u pon na aspiraciji... :drama:

----------


## red pepper

Žužy- ~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bubicazubica - ja mislim da ti promjena doktora neće ništa donijeti..Smilja je glavna i ako ona ne da stimulaciju prije nego prođe 3 mjeseca onda ti ni onaj kod koga pređeš neće dati jer će dobiti po njuški...Otkantaj što prije KBC i odi kod privatnika! Ne gubi vrijeme!Ne postaješ mlađa..

Kameleon- kakvu berbu očekuješ? Koliko folikula ima na vidiku?

----------


## ivana.sky

Bubicazubica, zuzy saljem vam zagrljaje  :Heart:

----------


## pak

žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sretnije buduce dane.
bubicezubice uf,dodje tako neko vrijeme kada sve skupi. Samo ti iskoristi sto mozes od zdravstva ali si  lijepo iskoristi to vrijeme i kreni privatno pripremiti teren. Mjenjati doktora na istoj klinici nije bas nemoguce ali kako i Red kaze neces puno dobiti sa time. U svakom slucaju odvazi sta tebi trenutno pase najbolje i u tom smjeru kreni. Sretno  :Heart: !
kameleon  :fige:  za dobru berbu ,
I svima ostalima ~~~~ malo za sta god vam trebalo.

----------


## pak

I da od sutra sam opet pikalica.

----------


## arlena

Zuzi strasno je to sto moras opet prolaziti  :Sad:  zelim ti puno snage i strpljenja za dalje

----------


## Kadauna

zuzy - žao mi je ovakvog raspleta iako znam da si takav usljed cijelog lošijeg tijeka i očekivala, nadam se da ćeš se čim prije oporaviti od ovoga odnosno ti i TM i iskreno ti želim da prođeš bez kiretaže ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

ivana.sky pomalo, glavu gore, proći će i ovo. 

Bubicazubica, žao mi je zbog svekrve - i ono što ti cure pišu, ja bih valjda ostala u Smilje u Rijeci ali bih kombinirala s privatnicima, ne postaješ mlađa - to je istina - a vrijeme leti neminovno.. zato upri ako možeš sve snage i paralelka

marinaab1304, ja bih iskreno mirnija spavala s jasnijom uzv slikom, ali dobro su ti rekle već - treba pričekati slj uzv jer nije svaki niti ginić dobar u tome niti ima dobar uzv aparat, a valja i razmisliti koliko si stvarno trudna, kažeš 6+0 jučer? ustanovljeno na temelju čega? ZM? ili punkcije ili transfera? oprosti što nisam upratila.... i držim fige za dalje

pak - sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sve znaš, dugo si u ovome, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


a ja bih ovdje svima ponudila jutarnju kavicu  :Coffee:  i naravno rakijcu za one koji već tako rano ujutro mogu  :pivo:  

i zapalila bih svijeću za sve naše koji više nisu s nama, bilo najmilije članove obitelji, prijatelje ili bebice koje su nas prerano napustile: 
http://www.habiger.net/fotoalbum/Allerlei/kerze_01.jpg

----------


## marinab1304

Zadnje menge transfer je bio 8.10.

----------


## kameleon

evo me na kavici  :Coffee:  iako bi radije da mogu strusiti jednu ljutu  :Smile: 
red, 11 folikula ,valjda bude 8 zrelih za oplodnju..protokol je bio dugi decapeptyl i menopur (od 2 do 4 dc 4 ampule, od 5 do 10dc 3 ampule)
malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za šta god treba!!  :Kiss:

----------


## red pepper

Kameleon super si reagirala! Držim fige za što veći broj blastocista na kraju!
Pak sretno!

----------


## tetadoktor

Kadauna, hvala na  :Coffee: 

 :Kiss:  za tebe i Kadaunčad

----------


## Snekica

kameleon, bravo! Ajde nek ta berba bude uspješna! Sretno!
pak, draga, puno puno vibr vibr za ovaj postupak! Bilo bi ti krajnje vrijeme da se mrdneš na neki drugi pdf  :Razz: 
kadauna hvala na žestici, jedino je ovako popijem  :Smile:  živ'li vi meni! hiiikkk
Pridružujem se paljenju svijeće

----------


## ivana.sky

hvala na kavici evo i ja se naspavala i bas pijem jednu, sjeda mi ovih dana  :Coffee: 
toliko razocaranja jucer u jednom danu... jos sam u soku... cak ne toliko zbog moje negativne bete koliko zbog mog posla i mog mpo-a.... strasno
al dobro.. proci ce... 




> i zapalila bih svijeću za sve naše koji više nisu s nama, bilo najmilije članove obitelji, prijatelje ili bebice koje su nas prerano napustile: 
> http://www.habiger.net/fotoalbum/Allerlei/kerze_01.jpg


pridruzujem se...

http://www.photographymad.com/files/...art-candle.jpg

----------


## pak

Jutro,hvala na kavici. Nekako sam danas radje za nesto duplo kratko.
 Ja sam odvalila drugu turu spavanja danas. Cijelu noc me naganja neki vampir  :Mad: , a majkemi nisam gledala ni citali nista tome slicno. Mislim da se zove MPO i da sam lagano spremna za  :psiholog: .
Svijecica gori od rane zore.
Snekica draga cekam tebe  :Razz:   :Heart: .

----------


## eryngium

Hvala na kavici.
Pak- sretno
Kameleon-  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

*Žužy* jako, jako mi je žao  :Love: . Zaista sam se radovala tvojoj pozitivnoj beti ovog puta jer vidim dosta toga si prošla i znam da možda zvuči ocrtano, al nemoj posustajat, jednom mora uspjeti. Želim tebi i tm puno snage i strpljenja i ustrajnosti za dalje. I sama imam puno postupaka iza sebe, al vjerujem da je još teže kad dođe do + pa onda ipak ništa. 

Svim u postupcima želim sve najbolje!

----------


## Kadauna

*marinab1304, ti   si bila na uzv 29.10. po punkciji koja ti je bila 03.10. (ako je   blastica transferirana 08.10.) bila trudna 5+6, rano može biti posebno   ako je uzv lošiji/stariji i ginekolog manje vješt.... držim fige   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kad imaš sljedeći uzv i što ti je rekao doktor/ica   koji ti je radio/la uzv?*



curke, evo kava jutarnja  :Coffee:  i rakijca - živjeli  :pivo:

----------


## marinab1304

Rekao mi je da za moj stadij trudnoce to tako treba biti samo nije mi tocno rekao niti napisao koliko sam trudna. Rekao je da im uzv i nije nesto da je star jer me morao s drugom rukom stiskati po trbuhu da bi uopce vidio gdje se smjestio mali stanar. Idem u četvrtak ali idem kod svog ginekologa jer on ima novi 4d uzv pa se nadam da ce se bolje vidjeti. Malo mi je neobicno sve. Mucnine sam imala svega par dana od toga dva puta povracala da beta nije pozitivna da mi ne kasni menga i da mi nisu svi grudnjaci mali ne bih ni znala da sam trudna. Nista mi se ne gadi nista mi ne smrdi samo nemam apetita.

----------


## *sunisshining*

Zuzy baš mi je ža! Al nemoj odustat...
Moj FET zavrsio s jednim velikim nista. Sad gledam sta i kako dalje.
Eto, cure moje, sritno vam!

----------


## nivesa

Cure pitanje...pretpostavljam da je vecina radila kariogram....pa me zanima koliko ste cekali da dodu nalazi?

----------


## sushi

na Rebru oko 3 mjeseca

----------


## pak

Oko tri tjedna, Svet Duh.
 Kada sam zvala Klaicevu rekli su mi 5-6 tjedana.
Najduze se ceka na Rebru.

----------


## nivesa

A za Rebro znam da je 3 mj. Al su mi rekli da su oni najbolji. Pa ne znam jel ima razlike u izradi ?

----------


## fuksija

Mi smo vadili krv na Rebru krajem 7.mj. i sad prije koji tjedan smo zvali,nalaz je gotov ali ga ne možemo dobiti napismeno jer im 'sustav il nes' ne radi i dok ne proradi..a tko zna kad će..ne možemo ništa dobiti..

----------


## nivesa

> Mi smo vadili krv na Rebru krajem 7.mj. i sad prije koji tjedan smo zvali,nalaz je gotov ali ga ne možemo dobiti napismeno jer im 'sustav il nes' ne radi i dok ne proradi..a tko zna kad će..ne možemo ništa dobiti..


Ma super! A mailovi u danasnje vrijeme bas i nisu moguci ocito. Svasta. Cini se meni da su to sve igre bez granica

----------


## bubekica

Tako smo i mi nalaz s tipizacije cekali stoljecima jer im se pokvario aparat. Uzorak je bio obradjen, ali oni nisu mogli do nalaza.
Pretpostavljam da je o necem slicnom rijec.

----------


## Kadauna

blago nama s ovakvim tehničkim nedostacima grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr u rano jutro.......

cure, dobro vam jutro, zuzy, nadam se da ćeš danas dobiti nalaz i u miru moći skončati sve ovo


za sve kolektivne vibrice, i za jednu posebne koja je upravo na fm ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


kava virtualna  :Coffee:  i jedna orahovac domaći  :pivo:

----------


## nivesa

Najvise me zivcira kaj sam ja to odradila prije 2 i pol godine a nalaz je netragom nestao sa jos nekolicinom u Petrovoj dok sa tamo lezala... Ali sam  zaboravila kako to ide jer sam tad bila u "drugom svijetu"

----------


## nivesa

Zuzy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude najbolje sto moze...... cekam strpljivo opet!

----------


## nivesa

Jel zante kako se to strucno zove? Mislim na kariogram?? I da li se moze radit privatno i koliko košta?

----------


## bubekica

mislim da se kariogram ne moze napraviti privatno...

----------


## Inesz

Nivesa, nalaz kariograma pokazuje broj i izgled kromosoma. Kariogram se ne može mijenjati tijekom života. Ako je nalaz ranije bio uredan i sad će takav biti, a ako nije bio uredan to bi sigurno zapamtila i to bi pisalo na povijesti bolest od ranijih obrada.
Nije mi poznato da neki od privatnih labosa radi kariograma, a ako radi vjerojatno se cijena analize kreće oko nekoliko tisuća kuna.

----------


## rozalija

žužy  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ivana.sky

ja sam citala da je oko 2000kn po roditelju (buducem jel).... e sad probaj nazvat pa pitat neku privatnu kliniku, bolje nego slusati kojekakve informacije okolo!  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Nivesa, nalaz kariograma pokazuje broj i izgled kromosoma. Kariogram se ne može mijenjati tijekom života. Ako je nalaz ranije bio uredan i sad će takav biti, a ako nije bio uredan to bi sigurno zapamtila i to bi pisalo na povijesti bolest od ranijih obrada.
> Nije mi poznato da neki od privatnih labosa radi kariograma, a ako radi vjerojatno se cijena analize kreće oko nekoliko tisuća kuna.


Koliko me pamcenje sluzi moj je bio ok. A mm ipak nije to radio. Sad sam prekopala opet sve zivo i nasla samo neke osnovne njegove nalaze.Iskreno nakon gubitka prve trudnoce se malo cega sjecam. Valjda mozak odbija zapamtit. Na mojim svim ostalim nalazima se nigdje ne spominju losi nalazi ili los izgled kromosoma. Jedino sto sam nasla je taj homogziot 5, valjda sam dobro napisala.

----------


## nivesa

Kopala sam po netu nigdje nisam nasla da se radi privatno. Samo neke druge pretrage koje stvarno kostaju van svake pameti.

----------


## ivana.sky

nisam ni ja nasla... probaj nazvat svoju gin pa ju pitat jel zna mozes li to negdje privatno napraviti? postoji li neki dr ili poliknlinika koja to radi

----------


## nivesa

> nisam ni ja nasla... probaj nazvat svoju gin pa ju pitat jel zna mozes li to negdje privatno napraviti? postoji li neki dr ili poliknlinika koja to radi


..hm..nakon cijena nekih drugih testova, npr.harmony koji kosta 5100,00 kn mislim da cu svakako cekat preko zdravstva. Pa da iskoristim te silne novce koje godinama uplacujem.  :Wink:

----------


## plavo oko

Evo,da vam javim,u subotu je bila punkcija,dobili 3 st,oplodile se 2,jedna 4st,a druga 6st,danas bio tranfer obe mrve,beta je 19.11...ovo će bit 2 najduza tj  :Smile:

----------


## plavo oko

Žužy..grlim

----------


## Mury

Plavo oko,do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za beturinu!!! I ostalim u.kojoj god fazi su,saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!! 
Tuznicama  :Love:

----------


## ivana.sky

plavo oko  :fige:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bananka

nivesa, i mi smo trenutno u potrazi za kariogramom...a dobila sam info s Rebra:
_Kariogram se radi u citogenetskom laboratoriju.Kontaktirajte ih na broj 01/2367-230_
Zvala sam na taj broj pa mi je ta sestra dala još sljedeće brojeve:
01/2376-338, 01/2376-339 i 01/2376-514 i rekla je da tražim sestru Ines od prof.Begovića.

A sa Sv.Duha sam dobila info:
_za traženo molimo da kontaktirate na broj telefona 01/3712-274 ili 01/3712-273_

Obje bolnice ću sutra pokušati dobiti na telefon da mi kažu točno kako i gdje se treba naručiti i koliko se čeka nalaz.

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god trebale.

----------


## zadnjivoz

Sretno svim curama i od mene!

23.transfer 8stanicnog zametka, sutra 12 dan od tada, u cetvrtak trebam beru vaditi, da li da uradim test kucni sutra sta mislite?

----------


## malenna88

pozdrav svima..nije me bilo 2 sedmice al sam redovno pratila obavjesti...sutra pocinjem sa LH testovima, u petak ili u ponedjeljak bi mogao bit transfer smrzlica..citam sve moguce o tome..jos doktor koji prica bosanski nece bit tu, pa me pocinje fatat panika..mm kaze da cekamo sljedeci mjesec, a ja zelim sad da pokusamo

----------


## funky

Uvijek se dosuljam do ove teme i iz prikrajka virim i navijam i pomolim se za sve vas... Vidim i da je bilo dosta pluseva , pa opet neki nisu imali srece....zelim vam svima puno snage i malo srece da sve ovo sto prije bude iza vas, a bebe u narucju!!!!
Pa se promislim, da smo narkomanke sa sidom imale bi se pravo lijeciti do kraja zivota, a za ovu najsvetiju borbu za zivot imaju tako malo razumijevanja....
Puno pozdrava i puno vibrica od bebe i mene, jos smo 2u1, 34+4 i na mirovanju do daljnjeg
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

> nivesa, i mi smo trenutno u potrazi za kariogramom...a dobila sam info s Rebra:
> _Kariogram se radi u citogenetskom laboratoriju.Kontaktirajte ih na broj 01/2367-230_
> Zvala sam na taj broj pa mi je ta sestra dala još sljedeće brojeve:
> 01/2376-338, 01/2376-339 i 01/2376-514 i rekla je da tražim sestru Ines od prof.Begovića.
> 
> A sa Sv.Duha sam dobila info:
> _za traženo molimo da kontaktirate na broj telefona 01/3712-274 ili 01/3712-273_
> 
> Obje bolnice ću sutra pokušati dobiti na telefon da mi kažu točno kako i gdje se treba naručiti i koliko se čeka nalaz.
> ...


Mm i ja smo uzeli up za kariogram od svojih doktora (on od op,ja od gin.),i njih sam poslala na -  predbiljezbe.poliklinika.pedijatrija@kbc-zagreb.hr tražeči termin. Dobili smo ga za cca mjesec i pol,a nalaz nam je došao mailom za ravno 2 mj.
To je bilo ovo ljeto.

----------


## nora eleonora

žužy, ovako smo i mi, jedino što još uvijek čekamo nalaze, jer jedan kariogram nije u redu te rade neke dodatne testove..

i da, pozdrav svima, nova sam tu, iako vas čitam jako dugo.

----------


## nivesa

Hvala svima na informacijama!

----------


## Sadie

Podobnik piše na svom webu: Kod nas  žena može dobiti praktički sve: od začeća postupcima medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, praćenja trudnoće najmodernijim ultrazvučnim aparatima, genetske analize s *izradom kariograma u vlastitom laboratoriju*
Zvrcni da vidiš cijenu ak vam se žuri.

----------


## ivana.sky

ja moram podijeliti s vama koliko sam ja tuzna i ljuta!!! zbog mpo, planirane trudnoce, i eventualne potrebe za bolovanjem ostala sam bez svog radnog mjesta tj. premjestili su me na drugo!!!  :Crying or Very sad:  jako volim svoj posao i ono sto radim  :Sad:  i to sve pod izlikom: to je najbolje za tebe, tvoje zdravlje i tvoju buducnost s obzirom na tvoje planove (sto je istina, ali ako ja nisam na to pristala kako oni to smiju napraviti??) kontaktirala sam i svoje sefove i direktora i sve, ali ipak je donesena ta odluka...  :gaah:

----------


## maybe---

Vjerujem da ce se javiti netko strucniji od mene, ali mislim da to ne smiju, osim na tvoje trazenje

----------


## sushi

nivesa, zašto vam se žuri s kariogramom? jesi gledala ovu temu? http://forum.roda.hr/threads/26-KARI...ntani-pobacaji

dio liječnika inzistira na kariogramu s Rebra...pa možeš pitati i svog dr. gdje bi te uputio. na Rebru se čeka duže zbog obrade uzoraka amniocenteza koji imaju prednost

ivana, žao mi je...nažalost, velikom broju cura u mpo se dogodilo nešto slično...
ne znam jesi li čitala http://forum.roda.hr/threads/48821-MPO-i-posao, http://forum.roda.hr/threads/82121-K...ti-posao-i-MPO

----------


## tetagogolina

*ivana.sky* ne znam u kojoj branši radiš, hoće li ti zaista posao bit lakši promjenom radnog mjesta, ali činjenica je da TI to nisi tražila, dakle, u neku ruku su te degradirali zbog tvoje želje za majčinstvom....miriše mi na diskriminaciju  :Mad:

----------


## maybe---

Ivana procitaj cl. 30.i 31. Zakona o radu, odnosi se na trudnice. Znam da nisi jos trudna, ali nema te pravo tada zakidati, a kamoli sada

----------


## Sadie

Kod mene na poslu, da bi me premjestili na drugo radno mjesto morala bih nešto potpisati. Al ne znam u kakvom vlasništvu je tvoja firma, a o tome ovisi koliko šljive zakon.
Imam doma novi Zakon o radu, nisam ga prošla, al mora biti neko poglavlje tipa Premještaj na drugo radno mjesto pa škicni malo. Al opet, koliko će ti koristiti pozivanje na Zakon (ne znam, možda hoće). Imate li kadrovsku ili pravnu službu?

----------


## ivana.sky

> *ivana.sky* ne znam u kojoj branši radiš, hoće li ti zaista posao bit lakši promjenom radnog mjesta, ali činjenica je da TI to nisi tražila, dakle, u neku ruku su te degradirali zbog tvoje želje za majčinstvom....miriše mi na diskriminaciju


bit ce mi svakako lakse, ali bez obzira, ja to nisam trazila! to mi je spakovano bez mog znanja! i da ne kazem receno noc prije nego se vracam na posao sa bolovanja!! a kuju to vec 3 tjedna odkad sam uzela bolovanje... ma joj, ljuta sam ko pas! bar da su pitali... a kao svi smo si super

----------


## ivana.sky

a da ne pricam da me se proziva da sam zatajila informacije prilikom potpisivanja ugovora... koje je bilo krajem 7mj, a ja prvi ugovoren sastanak kod dr. imala u 9 mj!

ne znam kakvu sluzbu imamo, u privatnoj firmi sam, ali vrlo velikoj i sveopce poznatoj privatnoj firmi rasprostranjenoj po cijelom svijetu. nisam potpisala nista, niti hocu, zato sto ne pristajem na to, pa su rekli nek sad radim ovako, ostavit ce mi ugovor ko da radim posao sa kojeg su me maknuli...

----------


## maybe---

Zatajila informacije? U vezi cega? Planiranja trudnoce? To su zabranjene teme pri zaposljavanju. Da su te i pitali, ne moras odgovorit nista.

----------


## Sadie

Možeš biti u ne zanm kako velikoj firmi, al si kod privatnika i to je ono bitno.
Da si i planirala nešto kod zapošljavanja nisi im bila dužna reći. To je kao da kažeš - zaposlite me, al imajte na umu da ću otići na porodiljni da me lakše diskriminirate. Doslovno. Nezakonito.
Jesu li trebali to mjesto za nekoga i napravili to jer te "ne vole" il su fakat na jako čudan način "brižni"?

----------


## ivana.sky

isli su na kartu kao mi smo si dobri, zasto ja njima nisam vjerovala i rekla da nesto planiram bar, pa da mi osiguraju zamjenu... zabila sam im noz u ledja jer su oni garantirali za mene... samo da se razumijemo ja zamjenu nemam od 6mj! jer su sefovi valjda mislili da sam ja robot pa da ako 2god nikad nisam otisla na bolovanje necu morat ni iduce 2 pa eto sta ce njoj zamjena... i sad bum bolovanje (totalno ne planirano sa moje strane, nisam ni znala da imam pravo na njega a kamoli da ce mi ga dat), drama, oni moraju odradjivat moj posao jer nitko drugi nije obucen za to, i sad sam ja kriva i ispastam i gubim svoj posao.

----------


## ivana.sky

> Jesu li trebali to mjesto za nekoga i napravili to jer te "ne vole" il su fakat na jako čudan način "brižni"?


na vrlo cudan nacin brizni. jer su mi i sami rekli da njima nikako ne odgovara da ja odem sa svog mjesta jer njima nema tko drugi to raditi. oni ne zele da se meni nesto dogodi i da ja riskiram i bolje neka sam ja s njima u smjeni da paze na mene... awwich  :facepalm: 
pokusala sam im objasnit da ja nisam ostala bez ruke ili noge, da nisam retaridrana!! samo ovuliram - i to MOZDA! a meni se bilosta moze dogodit i dok setam psa na ulici, ne mogu se ponasati trudno ako trudna nisam niti zelim da me se zbog mpo drugacije gleda i drugacije se pristupa prema meni, pogotovo na poslu i pogotovo ako ja to ne trazim sama!

----------


## maybe---

Da, a tak ste si dobri da bi "sigurno" dobila taj posao da si rekla svoje planove. To se vidi po njihovom trenutacnom ponasanju prema tebi. Grrrr

----------


## ivana.sky

istina je da radim nocne i radim na dostavi robe, imam studente koji umjesto mene uvijek mogu dic tesku kutiju ili mi priskocit u pomoc ako za tim ima potrebe. istina je da organizam sasvim drugacije funkcionira kad si budan preko noci, spavas preko dana, istina je da mi je posao ful naporan i fizicki, a i psihicki jer sam pod stresom posto vodim sve vezano uz svoju smjenu i na 100 stvari ne mogu utjecat... ali ako ja mislim da sam ja i dalje sposobna svoj posao obavljat sa 100%tnom ucinkovitoscu i ako ja nisam trazila premjestaj radi brige za svoje zdravlje, hvala lijepa ali ne morate ni vi to radit za mene.

i jesam, 100 puta sam razmisljala o tome da se vratim u dnevnu, da radim dnevne, ali si financijski to ne mogu priustiti nikako jer gubim place koliko mi je kredit za stan! a to meni nije malo. zelim ostat trudna najvise na svijetu ali ne ako necu imat za kruh toj bebi... 

isto tako ja ne moram ostat trudna jos 5god... oni se ne mogu tako ponasat i mene šikanirat i drzat me na mjestu koje je mizerno placeno jer ja mozda budem trudna jednom... kad budem trudna brinut cu se za to

----------


## Sadie

Nitko na radnom mjestu ne smije biti nezamjenjiv jer ak slomi nogu, eto kataklizme. Ja sam tako prije znala ići na posao s velikom temperaturom i sl., da se svijet ne sruši.
A, gle, pomoć si ne možeš. Sad znaš s kime radiš. Vjeruj mi, kad vidiš s kim radiš šokiraš se, al bar znaš na čemu si. MM je imao sličnu situaciju, gdje se pokazalo kako ljudi koji mu mogu pomoći glume brižnost, a bešćutni su da ti pamet stane. Al je zato sad promijenio ploču.
Ispuši se, a onda se skoncentriraj samo na svoju trudnoću. 
Ne idemo mi na posao da tražimo ljubav, pa ih lijepo sve otkantaj. Manje ćeš si emotivne prtljage stvarati.

----------


## nivesa

> nivesa, zašto vam se žuri s kariogramom? jesi gledala ovu temu? http://forum.roda.hr/threads/26-KARI...ntani-pobacaji
> 
> dio liječnika inzistira na kariogramu s Rebra...pa možeš pitati i svog dr. gdje bi te uputio. na Rebru se čeka duže zbog obrade uzoraka amniocenteza koji imaju prednost
> 
> ivana, žao mi je...nažalost, velikom broju cura u mpo se dogodilo nešto slično...
> ne znam jesi li čitala http://forum.roda.hr/threads/48821-MPO-i-posao, http://forum.roda.hr/threads/82121-K...ti-posao-i-MPO


Mislim da cu na rebro...nije da mi se uzasno zuri ali nakon druge izgubljene trudnoce htjela bi znat di je problem. Pa da barem znam da li cu se odvazit na daljnje pretrage za MPO ili cu jednostavno odustat od svega. Jer nakon ovog sto sam neki dan prosla si vise ne zelim to priustit. Nikad vise.

----------


## žužy

*nivesa*,cure su več napisale,ti svoj kariogram ne moraš ponavljati,kakav je prvi put takav bude i drugi put. Jedino tm.
Nego,spomenula si heparin..zbog sklonosti trombofiliji? Daj pogledaj molim te kaj ti piše u nalazima.

----------


## nivesa

> *nivesa*,cure su več napisale,ti svoj kariogram ne moraš ponavljati,kakav je prvi put takav bude i drugi put. Jedino tm.
> Nego,spomenula si heparin..zbog sklonosti trombofiliji? Daj pogledaj molim te kaj ti piše u nalazima.


Na koji nalaz tocno mislis?' Imam ja toga poprilicnu kolicinu

----------


## žužy

Mislim da si jednom napisala da si homozigot,među tim nalazima pogledaj kaj piše i za koje. To je za trombof.

----------


## nivesa

aC1-IgG rezultat 20 Gpl U/ml ref vrijednosti neg <10 , slabo poz : 10-15 , poz >15
aC1-IgM rez 7mpl U/ml ref vrijednosti neg < 10 slabo poz 10-15 poz > 15
faktor V Leiden normalan tip,faktor II protrombin normalan tip, MTHFR normalan tip,* PAI-1 homozigot 5G*
Atv (s)test mjesanja uz LAC 26 s ref vrijednosti : Izostanak korekcije produljenog APTV (s) u testu mjesanja uz LA omjer > 1,37 upucuje na prisutnost LAC
lupus amtikoagulanz (LAC) 1,02 omjer, ref vrijednosti do 1,37

----------


## nivesa

> Mislim da si jednom napisala da si homozigot,među tim nalazima pogledaj kaj piše i za koje. To je za trombof.


evo neke sam ti napisala . Kaj i ti to imas?

----------


## nivesa

slobodno mi netko onak laicki objasni prva dva nalaza. Ako se tko kuzi.

----------


## žužy

Ja sam heterozigot na taj isti PAI...jesi bila da ti objasne nalaz,kaj vele doktori?

----------


## žužy

> slobodno mi netko onak laicki objasni prva dva nalaza. Ako se tko kuzi.


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/33266-I...%A0KE-PRETRAGE
tu prošnjofaj..

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Nivesa,*

ove pretrage sam i ja radila. 
Ovaj IgG je meni 25 - doktor mi je rekao da bi se ova pretraga trebala ponoviti nakon 8 tjedana (što ja nisam) - ako bi ponovljeni nalaz pokazao opetovano povišenu vrijednost onda postoji potreba za heparinom u trudnoći - ali tek kad ostanem trudna. Dakle - kad ostanem trudna će to opet provjeriti. A možda budem odmah dobila Heparin - budući da se radi o MPO-trudnoći - ne znam. Za sada koristim Aspirin 100 - i za vrijeme postupka. 

Što se tiće PAI - ja imam isto homozigot 5G kao i ti. Rečeno mi je ovdje na forumu da je to uredan nalaz. 

Ovo za LAC ti ne bih znala komentirati - kod mene je ovaj dio bio uredan tako da mu nisam neku veću pažnju pridavala.

----------


## nivesa

> Ja sam heterozigot na taj isti PAI...jesi bila da ti objasne nalaz,kaj vele doktori?


A znas kako oni objasnjavaju. nista se vi ne brinite to heparin sredi. Vidim da...i to vec po drugi put. Kako mi je u kratkim crtama dr objasnio nije za paniku ali postoji sansa za trombozu pa je bolje sprjecit sa uvodenjem heparina u ranoj t. A drugi dr mi je rekao da on misli da nema potrebe za heparinom do zadnjeg tromjesecja. Pa sad nek si ja mislim.

----------


## žužy

A zašto nisi sad dobivala heparin od pozitivnog testa?

----------


## nivesa

> *Nivesa,*
> 
> ove pretrage sam i ja radila. 
> Ovaj IgG je meni 25 - doktor mi je rekao da bi se ova pretraga trebala ponoviti nakon 8 tjedana (što ja nisam) - ako bi ponovljeni nalaz pokazao opetovano povišenu vrijednost onda postoji potreba za heparinom u trudnoći - ali tek kad ostanem trudna. Dakle - kad ostanem trudna će to opet provjeriti. A možda budem odmah dobila Heparin - budući da se radi o MPO-trudnoći - ne znam. Za sada koristim Aspirin 100 - i za vrijeme postupka. 
> 
> Što se tiće PAI - ja imam isto homozigot 5G kao i ti. Rečeno mi je ovdje na forumu da je to uredan nalaz. 
> 
> Ovo za LAC ti ne bih znala komentirati - kod mene je ovaj dio bio uredan tako da mu nisam neku veću pažnju pridavala.


tnx.

----------


## nivesa

> A zašto nisi sad dobivala heparin od pozitivnog testa?


Pa jesam. I u prvoj t sam ga dobivala od poz testa. Meni nije ocito pomoglo.

----------


## nivesa

Jer obdukcijski nalaz prvog djeteta pokazuje na infarkt posteljice , ali posto je to kod mene od pocetka ocito ne dovoljno strucno odradeno u toj prvoj t ni tom nalazu bas ne vjerujem. jer su mi na porodu rekli da posteljica izgleda normalno. A beba sa deformacijama. a na nalazu obdukcije pise da nema vidljivih malformacija.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/34638-H...t=#post2635311 

Evo šaljem link gdje su me cure uputile da je homozigot uredan nalaz !

*Žužy* - ako si ti heterozigot možda si trebala uzimati Heparin????

----------


## žužy

> Pa jesam. I u prvoj t sam ga dobivala od poz testa. Meni nije ocito pomoglo.


Uh...  :Undecided:

----------


## ivana.sky

nivesa, sorry pomjesa mi se puno toga u glavi pa ne pamtim, jesi ti radila komplet sliku hormona?

----------


## nivesa

da. Ali prije koju godinu. Sad ih nisam ponavljala.

----------


## bubekica

*VELJAČA 2014. (11)* 
splicanka30, KBC Split, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
Geja, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu
boogie woogie, Betaplus, FET
Shadow, PFC, IVF 
saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
sanjam
mare77, PFC, IVF gemini
mima32, spontana trudnoća
M@tt, spontana trudnoća
mari80, VV, 1.IVF

*OŽUJAK 2014. (8)* 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
nada0007, VV, 1.IVF gemini
funky, Cito, IVF (nakon2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
bila_boja

*TRAVANJ 2014. (13)*
Noemi, VV, 1.IVF
bugaboo, VV, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu
Mjesto pod suncem, VV, 1.IVF
smarija, Slo, IVF
jo1974, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
aprilili, Poliklinika Škvorc, 1. IVF/ICSI
pea, spontana trudnoća
Aliki, SD, 1.IVF
Mury, spontana trudnoća
jan@, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Kirona, Poliklinika Škvorc, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), trudilica za drugu bebu
Krtica, spontana strudnoća

*SVIBANJ 2014. (4)*
Vaki, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF)
dubyaki, 1.IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) gemini 

*LIPANJ 2014. (4)*
Vlatka35, PFC, 1.IVF/donacija js  gemini
lady555, Petrova, 1.IVF/TESE
duskadz, PFC, 1.IVF
Ledamo, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)

*SRPANJ 2014. (6)*
LaraLana, Sistina, 1.IVF
paty, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu), trudilica za drugu bebu
njoka, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
Sadie, Betaplus, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Vivach, PFC, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET)
Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)

*KOLOVOZ  2014. (1)*
klivija, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)

*RUJAN  2014. (5)*
mirelis, VV, 1.IVF
arlena, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI; 1xFET)
Nina 83, Mb, IVF
tetagogolina, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
kleopatra, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
manola

*LISTOPAD  2014. (3)*
marinab1304, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
kika222, VV, IVF 
Sladja01, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)

 :štrika: *BETOČEKALICE*
Skura, AIH
plavo oko, VV, IVF 19.11.
zadnjivoz

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
kameleon, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF);
*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
Lexus, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF); Angely4you, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF)

*AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~* Medeja,  AIH(nakon 2xAIH)

*11/2014:*  lemmingsica, Škvorc,  IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); serenity1, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF);  venera82, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 2xAIH); Varnica, Petrova, IVF; bubicazubica, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); vojvodjanka, Norveška, IVF; nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); dazler, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH,  2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF); Snekica, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon xx IVF); antony34, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; malenna88, Švedska, FET (nakon 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI); mimadz, VV, FET (nakon 2xIVF)

*2/2015:*  antony34, Podobnik, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
aboni76, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Anci272, Angus, antesa, Antonella14, arlena, artisan, baby14, Bananka, barkica, Bea, beti79,  BigBlue, biska, BlueI, bmaric, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, Cannisa, carrie2812, cerepaha, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, Dalmašica, Darkica, dazler, dea84, Deamar,  dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, emiro, eryngium, FAnaS, florjan, Frćka,  fuksija, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo, giga, gigii, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, HelloKitty, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, hrki , ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivana.sky, ivancica_1982, Iva28, ivica_k , izluđena,  ivka, jadro, JelTom, kata.klik, keti10, kik@, kiki30, kikolina, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija,  kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, Leva, libertas8, lion heart, lora82, lulu79,  luna2, ljube, ljubi, Maybe baby, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica, Mala Maja, Mala28, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marincezg, Marlen,  Marnie, marryy, Mary123, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, meki, mendula71, mg1975, milivoj73, miny, Missixty, mona22, mostarka86, my_heart, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Newbie, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv,  ninanina35, nina977, Ninchi_Zg, nirvana, nova21, njanja1, orhideja., osijek, pak, PapigaCapo, PetraP, philipa, Pika80, PinaColada, pingwin, pinny, pirica, prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Samanta, Sandra1971, sara10, sara38, sara69, sissy75, skandy, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna 1506, Strašna,  sushi, s_iva, *sunisshining*,  špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaH, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, tulipan83, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## kika222

Bubek hvala ti kaj si me stavila na listu trudnica, iako još nemam drugu betu, ni uzv :Smile: 
Sad mora biti tak kad si napisala :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

na listu trudnica se dolazi s prvom betom...  :Smile: 

jaaaako mi je zao sto sam milu *zuzy* morala opet staviti uz srceko... nikako pa nikako.

----------


## žužy

Ma neka *bubek*,  :Kiss:  Možda mi nije suđeno maknut se od srćeka.

----------


## bubekica

onda ga iduci put selim s tobom na trudnice.

----------


## ljube

kika222, baš mi je drago zbog bete, čestitam i sretno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Ljube moja hvala ti :Smile:  Dočekala sam i to, samo da sve bude sad u redu, zato nisam ni pisala da sam u postupku jer me bilo strah još jednog neuspjeha. Zato želim svima reći nikad ne odustajte! Meni je ovo zadnji besplatni postupak i jučer kad sam čula tu brojčicu plakala sam kod doktorice

----------


## mona22

kika222  :Very Happy:  čestitam  :fige:  za dalje

----------


## bugaboo

Kika cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivana.sky

cestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

Ajme kika222,tako si me obradovala  :Very Happy: !!! Sretno do kraja~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## eryngium

kika čestitam!

----------


## sara10

Pa *kika222* draga čestitam ti od srca  :Very Happy:  Nisam ni znala da si u postupku. Baš mi je drago zbog tebe, neka je dalje sa srećom, školski i mirno do kraja...

----------


## sara10

Mene je isto kao i kiku strah išta prijavljivat zbog straha od još jednog neuspjeha, al bubekice eto kad budeš slijedeću listu slagala, stavi me za FET u 11/2014.

----------


## arlena

Kika pa cestitam!!! Super! A ja mislila da mi promako post  :Smile:  

Sara10 drzim fige za fet!! 

Zuzi drzi se draga 

I svima puno puno vibrica za velike beta i sto vise beba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## malenna88

kika222 cestitam..citam sve sto pisete, pratimm vas redovno mada rijetko pisem...al drage moje vi sve imate neke nalaze, pa se informisete, ali ja nemam nikakav nalaz kod sebe...nikad nisam ni jedan dobila

----------


## bubekica

malenna88, gdje se lijecis? Kako to da nisi dobila nalaze? Znas li na koje si uopce pretrage upucena?

----------


## malenna88

u svedskoj..nikad nisam dobila nikakav nalaz, a radila sam ih puno, na ginekoloskom sam bila barem 5 puta nikad nista nisam dobila na papiru. imam samo papir koje ljekove i kako da uzimam, da imamo jedan embrio zaledjen i da moze da stoji 5 godina, i jos papir kad budemo htjeli da uradimo transfer sta da uradimo

----------


## kika222

Hvala vam trudilice moje, danas idem po drugu betu, nadam se da će biti dobra :Smile: 
Svima želim puno sreće u postupcima, a tebi draga sarice, tebi posebno želim da ti uspije :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Kika* - čestitke!!!!!

----------


## s_iva

Kika ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju betu!

----------


## kameleon

Kika čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za naj betu!!!  Ja prijavljujem transfer sutra, a onda odbrojavanje do bete!  
Svima malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Šta god treba!!!

----------


## tetagogolina

Kika čestitam!

----------


## vojvodjanka

I ja sam od sutra pikalica. Bila upravo na UZ-u, 25 dana spreja je odradilo svoj posao-endometrijum je 2 mm sto znaci da stimulacija moze poceti. Dobila sam 150 IU Fostimon-a(+ dve doze spreja dnevno), iskreno, nisam do sad cula za to, a nije bilo ni vremena za objasnjavanje, sve se odvija kao na traci. E, uspela sam se i porezati na staklo od bocice sa vodom kad me je med.sestra obucavala kako da se bockam, tako da smo zakljucili da ce taj posao obavljati MM  :Very Happy: .

----------


## ivana.sky

drzim vam fige svima  :fige: 

i javljam kako su mi s posla javili da me ipak vracaju na moje radno mjesto... toliko stresa i zivciranja zbog gluposti  :Nope:

----------


## kika222

Evo me :Smile:  današnja beta je 1310!!!!!! Pucam od radosti!!!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## nivesa

> Evo me današnja beta je 1310!!!!!! Pucam od radosti!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


 :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

kika222 čestitam od srca. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivana.sky

kika  :Klap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sladja01

kika222  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Ja sam sutra na prvom uzv .... 24dnt...jedva cekam  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

> Evo me današnja beta je 1310!!!!!! Pucam od radosti!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Kika, čestitam ti još jednom! SRETNO, SRETNO, SRETNO za dalje...

Sretno svima u postupcima za šta god vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## Joss

kika 222  :Very Happy:  !!!!

----------


## kika222

Hvala vam svima!!! Želim svakoj od vas ovaj osjećaj, posebno maratonkama :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## pak

kika222 cestitam ! :Klap:  A sada dosadno i skolski do kraja !

----------


## marinab1304

Kika222 cestitam i sretno. 
Ostalim curama također. 
Mi sutra imamo drugi Uzv danas amo 6+5 pa se nadam da cemo sutra vidjeti bebicu i srceko. 
Uplasena sam jako.

----------


## tetagogolina

Ja umirem od straha, sutra je i nama 2.uzv,7+6,  umirem jer ne znam šta me čeka s obzirom na krvaruckanje i iscjedak....mislim da počinjem umišljat bol u stomaku, a vjerojatnije je da je probava i plinovi jer imam stalni zatvor  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ruthy

> Evo me današnja beta je 1310!!!!!! Pucam od radosti!!!


Draga i predraga Kika, želim ti najljepšu trudnoću što postoji, mir i zdravog bebača! Drago mi je da se konačno ulovio! 
 :Kiss:

----------


## pak

marinab1304, tetagogolina puno ~~~~~~~ za sutra i vasa  :Heart:  !

----------


## Bananka

Hvala cure za informacije za kariogram.
Poslala sam mail na  
predbiljezbe.poliklinika.pedijatrija@kbc-zagreb.hr što nam je žuži jučer napisala (hvala žužy  :Smile:  ). Sad čekam da jave termin.
Zvala sam i biologa kod Podobnika i rekao je da je cijena za kariogram po osobi 2.000kn, za za oba partnera 3.500kn i nalaz bude za 10dana.

----------


## nivesa

Jesi imala uputnicu kod narucivanja?

----------


## nivesa

Ja bi se narucila ali nemam uputnicu do utorka.
I da, tko izdaje za mm? Njegov dr opce prakse?

----------


## Bananka

Nisam. Samo sam prilozila nalaz urologa od mm koji trazi kariogram.
posalji mail s podacima pa ce se oni javiti ako sto treba.
zvati cu sutra na sv.duh da vidim mozemo li tamo prije dobiti termin.

----------


## Bananka

Da, za tm dr.opce med., a za tebe tvoj soc.gin.

----------


## nivesa

> Nisam. Samo sam prilozila nalaz urologa od mm koji trazi kariogram.
> posalji mail s podacima pa ce se oni javiti ako sto treba.
> zvati cu sutra na sv.duh da vidim mozemo li tamo prije dobiti termin.


A mene to trazi moj gin iz Vinogradske. na pismeno cu to imat u utorak....

----------


## Bananka

Ja bih poslala mail sa svim podacima koje traze (ime, prezime, mbo, broj telefona, email, trazena pretraga). Nista ne mozes izgubiti, samo mozes dobiti ranije termin  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Ja bih poslala mail sa svim podacima koje traze (ime, prezime, mbo, broj telefona, email, trazena pretraga). Nista ne mozes izgubiti, samo mozes dobiti ranije termin


Pokusat cu tnx...

----------


## ivana.sky

tetagogolina sladja01 ~~~~~~  :fige: 
neka sve bude ok  :Kiss:

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Unaprijed se ispričavam ako na pogrešnom mjestu ovo pitam..
S obzirom da smo suprug i ja već 7 god. u postupcima, do sada smo imali 6 IVF/ICSI,1 * punkcija nema stanice... dobijemo stanica
koje se oplode, transferiraju ih i onda beta 0.. zanima me dali možemo napraviti još neki od nalaza??Kako je kod supruga loš sperm.
nisu me tražili nikakve dodatne pretrage, samo one klasične papa + brisevi, hormoni... Redovno Vas pratim i vidim da je puno cura
radilo testiranje na trombofiliju..dali mislite da bi bilo pametno da i mi to napravimo? Dr.to nikad nije spomenula a ja bi htjela napravit
sve što mogu dok čekam novi postupak. Inače dok sam ležala u bolnici zbog hipera, primala sam fragmin svaki dan, i nakon izlaska iz bolnice
još 10 narednih dana..
Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru  :Smile: ))

----------


## mimadz

boook cure! rijetko se uključujem, ali svakodnevno vas čitam i pratim…  :Smile:  samo da prijavim – fet smo imali 23.10., jučer vadila betu i nažalost (opet) negativna (1,2).
slijedi opet čekanje, odmor od svega i nakupljanje snage za daljnje pohode  :utezi: … nastavak, nadam se, u 1.mjesecu… nekako mi vrijeme bježi, ah…
svima puno vibrica i što više beba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
 :grouphug:

----------


## s_iva

~~~~~~~~ za današnja  :Heart:  na uzv ~~~~~~~~~ sladja, marina, tetagogolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kika222

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za srdašca~~~~~

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

> Unaprijed se ispričavam ako na pogrešnom mjestu ovo pitam..
> S obzirom da smo suprug i ja već 7 god. u postupcima, do sada smo imali 6 IVF/ICSI,1 * punkcija nema stanice... dobijemo stanica
> koje se oplode, transferiraju ih i onda beta 0.. zanima me dali možemo napraviti još neki od nalaza??Kako je kod supruga loš sperm.
> nisu me tražili nikakve dodatne pretrage, samo one klasične papa + brisevi, hormoni... Redovno Vas pratim i vidim da je puno cura
> radilo testiranje na trombofiliju..dali mislite da bi bilo pametno da i mi to napravimo? Dr.to nikad nije spomenula a ja bi htjela napravit
> sve što mogu dok čekam novi postupak. Inače dok sam ležala u bolnici zbog hipera, primala sam fragmin svaki dan, i nakon izlaska iz bolnice
> još 10 narednih dana..
> Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru ))


Svakako je vrijeme za dodatne pretrage!
Popis pretraga imas na temi imunoloske pretrage (nisam sigurna u naziv, s moba sam pa ne mogu dobro pretrazivati). 
Osim pretraga za trombofiliju, mi smo napravili hla tipizaciju, kariogram, kompletnu obradu stitnjace (antitijela, hormoni, uzv), histeroskopiju...
Sretno!

----------


## marinab1304

Hvala vam cure na potpori. 
Cekam doma 14.30 da krenem uffff.

----------


## tetagogolina

> Hvala vam cure na potpori. 
> Cekam doma 14.30 da krenem uffff.


 A ja 15:00  :scared:

----------


## žužy

> ~~~~~~~~ za današnja  na uzv ~~~~~~~~~ sladja, marina, tetagogolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*X*
I  :Kiss:  za *kiku222* i njenu lijepu beticu!  :Klap:

----------


## marinab1304

Tetagogolina ja sam narucena u 15:00 ali otici cu ranije najradije bi sad otisla. Grozno mi je muka mi je cijelo jutro i dize mi se zeludac valjda od nervoze

----------


## maybe---

Sretno cure ~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!

----------


## tetagogolina

> Tetagogolina ja sam narucena u 15:00 ali otici cu ranije najradije bi sad otisla. Grozno mi je muka mi je cijelo jutro i dize mi se zeludac valjda od nervoze


Ja u 15:30 i nemoj mi ništa govorit o nervozi, već sam 4 puta bila na wc, a od muke ne mogu ni ručat

----------


## marinab1304

Valjda bude sve u redu.

----------


## kika222

Žene gdje ste????? Joj kak sam nestrpljiva :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## marinab1304

Vidjela i čula ❤️   
Po uzv sam trudna 6+1
Doktor kaze da je sve u redu. 
Presretna i sad sam mirna napokon.

----------


## kika222

Super!!!!!! Čestitam marinab❤

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

:Very Happy:

----------


## tetagogolina

Žene moje drage, kod mene se pojavilo i drugo srce!!! Imamo male blizance!  :Very Happy: 
Dr.kaže da je krvaruckanje od nešto slobodne krvi što se nalazi u maternici, da nije opasno, al i dalje mirovanje dok to sve ne iscuri.

----------


## bubekica

a za tebe onda 2x  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

lijepe vijesti - neka ih je sto vise   :pivo:

----------


## marinab1304

Joooj pa sreci danaa nema kraja cestitam na duplicima

----------


## tetagogolina

I ja čestitam tebi na malom srdašcu marina!!!

----------


## eryngium

Cure, čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## maybe---

Cestitam od srca tri puta :D Prekokrašnooooo!!!!!

----------


## pak

Super cure  :Very Happy:  cestitam na  :Heart: !

----------


## kika222

Tetagogolina čestitam na ❤❤ sretno do kraja!!!!!
Slađo javi se :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Prekrasne vijesti cure! Čestitam na  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: !

----------


## željkica

cure čestitam na srcima!!! :Very Happy: 
tužnice drage veeeeeliki  :Love:  i da vam se šta prije osmjehne sreća!!!!!!!!!
žužy  :Love:

----------


## Nina 83

Marinab cestitam od srca,Tetagogolina i tebi jos jednom sve naj naj,rekla sam da su sigurno duplici!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mona22

cure čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## nivesa

Cure cestitke od srca!! ♡♡♡♡

----------


## Mury

Aaaa,lijepih vijesti  :Very Happy: !!! Cure,cestitke,a ostalim zelim neka nastave ovaj niz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!

----------


## Ginger

kika222  :Very Happy:  cestitam!!!

Cure  :Klap:  za srceka!

----------


## fuksija

Ajme koliko lijepih vijesti! Cestitam svima! 
Sto se tice kariograma..nama je dokica opce prakse napisala koliko se sjecam..i meni i muzu..
Ja u subotu idem kod Alebica na folikulometriju..drugi put.. 9.dan

----------


## sladja01

Evo i mene  :Smile:  5+5  :Smile:  :Smile:  i imamo srceko  :Smile:  neopisiv trenutak kada sam ugledala titraje na ekranu  :Smile:  sve je kako treba biti. Cure, cestitke i od mene, a ostalima u postupcima puuuno, najvise srece zelim.

----------


## tetagogolina

sladja01 čestitam!

----------


## Kadauna

> Vidjela i čula ❤️   
> Po uzv sam trudna 6+1
> Doktor kaze da je sve u redu. 
> Presretna i sad sam mirna napokon.


Draga Marinab1304, sve razmišljam da li ovo uopće napisati, ali bih ja s ovakvim nalazom ipak bila još malo na oprezu. 
iskreno se nadam da se doktor samo malo preračunao - da nije dobro izmjerio jer koliko se sjećam ti si trudna (po transferu) tjedan dana više nego što je on izmjerio a to je u ovoj fazi rane trudnoće rekla bih jako puno. kad imaš sljedeći uzv? 
Nadam se iskreno da sve bude ok na kraju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

Tetagogolina, sladjo čestitam na srčekima, Tatagogolina na blizancima i puno vibrica za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kika222, tvoja je trudnoća onako forumska ekstra vijest ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ako sam koga zaboravila, oprostite 

kava  :Coffee:  i rakijca  :pivo:  ranom zorom, izvolite sve koje želite bar topli napitak, kava (domaća i instant), čaj, mlijeko, vruća čokolada, ajmo bar virtualno kafenisati - ma gdje god bili ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kika222

Kadauna u to ime živili!!!!!
Slađo čestitam na ❤!!!
Ovo je san svih nas...

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## pak

Dobro jutro, pa vi ste bas ranoranioci. 
Kadauna hvala na  :Coffee: ,  kika222  :pivo: zivili , sladjo01 cestitke i tebi na  :Heart: .
  I zene jos jedanom  :pivo: da sto cesce nazdravljamo !

----------


## nora eleonora

jutro.  :Coffee: 
da vas i tu pozdravim. 
čestitam svima na lijepim betama i  :Heart:

----------


## plavo oko

Kadauna,hvala na otvorenom šanku,ja ću kavicu  :Smile: 
Šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za što god treba <3
kika222 ~~~~~~~~~~ za 19ti 

marinab1304, tetagogolina,sladja01,čestitam na <3kima,~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dosadno školski do kraja 
fuksija sretno ~~~~~~~~
mimadz,žao mi je  :Sad:  , ~~~~~~~~~~ za 1.mj

----------


## malenna88

Tetagogolina, sladjo čestitam na srčekima
Hvala na kafici 
Ja u sljedeci petak 14.11 radim transfer u 13 sati, nadam se da ce smrzlic bit ok

----------


## Vaki

Čestitke na veselim vijestima, posebice Kiki222!
Želim vam školske trudnoće...  :grouphug:

----------


## kameleon

kadauna hvala na kavici,uzimam jednu  :Coffee: 
kika,tetagogolina,sladja,marinab  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
malena sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan fet
meni je prvi dan nakon transfera dvije mrvice treći dan,beta za 14 dana...
još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## ivana.sky

marinab, tetagogolina i sladjo  :Klap:  divne vijestiiii  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  cestitam

----------


## nivesa

Jel zna tko da li HLA antigens bitan kod zaceca?

----------


## mima32

Nije li i u ovom slucaju, kad se zna tocan datum punkcije bez obzira na to itekako moguca kasnija implantacija sto bi objasnilo ovo i sve bi bilo ok? Pogotovo ako je ICSI bio u pitanju.

----------


## pak

Dobro jutro   :Coffee:  je skuhana posluzite se.
Ja bi danas vrlo rado i  u rl   :pivo:  nesto kratko drmnula ovako rano da ublazim nervozu pred punkciju. 
kameleon ~~~~~ da ti sto lakse prodje ovo iscekivanje !

----------


## Inesz

Pak, sretno! :Smile: 
Nek nazdravimo u to ime na ljeto!

Čestitam trudnicama, a našim tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj.

----------


## Kadauna

Pak sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek ta dva folikula budu s jajnom stanicom, javi svakako 

i hvala za jutrašnju kavu  :Coffee:  

Hulija, žao mi je zbog biokemijske  :Sad:  koja je dijagnoza vaša obzirom da ovo prolaziš već drugi put?

----------


## eryngium

Pak, sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hvala na kavici!  :Smile:

----------


## marinab1304

Razlika je 5 dana s obzirom da je meni transfer bio 8.10 a implantacija 90% posto 12.10 jer stvarno me taj dan rasturalo a poslije ne. Zvala sam mpo doktora i rekli su da je sve u redu tako treba biti. 
Ja sam sretna kako god bilo.

----------


## pak

Evo samo da javim da cemo nazdravljati u neka druga bolja vremena. 
Nismo dobili j.s. ni ovaj put. Iskreno receno sada sam vec totalno bez ideja. Mislim imam ih sto u minuti ali ni jednu pametnu.

----------


## sushi

došla sam se pridružiti u nazdravljanju, ali sad vidim... pak žao mi je  :Sad:  jesu dali neko objašnjenje..?

curama s betama i srčekima čestitam  :Smile:  a svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LaraLana

Ajme cure moje pa ovdje se svasta dogadjalo....evo mene nije bilo duuugggoo pa vas danas cijeli dan citam. Ja sam sutra po zm 20 tt i neznam jos dal je princeza ili princ mamin.

Cure sa minusima, negativnim betama i usnulim andjelima jako mi je zao...grlim vas sve. 
Isto tako cestitam na plusicima i na srcekima pa bilo jedno ili dva  :Smile:   :Wink: 

Bubekica, dazler, malena, plavo oko, sara10, antony34, nestrpljiva anka, vojvodjanka sretno vam do neba u novim postupcima. 

Žužy veliki zagrljaj ti saljem i puuunno dobrih vibrica za dalje i za strpljenje.

Pak i bubicazubica misa mu njegovog pa da tako sa 0 js zavrsi  :Sad:  
Kakvi su vam planovi za dalje? 
Mona 22 ti cekas postupak za 4/15. Sretno draga

Ja uzasno tesko podnosim trudnocu i zato me nije bilo...gastritis me ubi i smrsavila sam 4 kg od kako sam trudna i sad sam ih na jedvite jade vratila pa tak sam na kilazi samo +1kg. Onda sam dobila upalu grla i dobijem penciline i sad odjednom alergicna na njih...tako da mi je dosta svega bilo....sva se bila osula kao da me netko u koprive bacio.

Za sadie meni su dali peptoran da pijem i rupurut za otopit u ustima....smije se jos renital tablete....
sve vas skupa pozdravljam i saljem puno vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pak

> došla sam se pridružiti u nazdravljanju, ali sad vidim... pak žao mi je  jesu dali neko objašnjenje..?
> 
> curama s betama i srčekima čestitam  a svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Nema objasnjenja, tj. vise manje meni je sve jasno. :Smile: 

Za sada odmor do 1.mj. pa idemo dalje.

----------


## pak

LaraLana ~~~~ da mucnine i ostale tegobe sto priju prodju, i jos malo ~~~ za princa ili princezu !

----------


## žužy

Ajme *LaraLana* ,kud več 20tt? Gdje odu ti tjedni hahaha! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti na dalje bude lakše i da počneš ful uživati u svojoj buši.  :Kiss: 

*pak*,k jarcu... :Love:

----------


## LaraLana

Joj moja Žužy hvala  :Kiss:  vrijeme nemilosrdno leti.....meni nekako moja trudnoca nenormalno sporo prolazi a kod svih drugih jako brzo...a valjda to tak mora biti....

hvala pak i tebi  :Kiss:

----------


## dazler

LaraLana želim ti što ugodniji nastavak trudnoće
ostalim suborkama   :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## eryngium

pak  :Love:

----------


## tetagogolina

pak  :grouphug:

----------


## pak

Hvala cure  :Heart: .

----------


## mona22

> LaraLana želim ti što ugodniji nastavak trudnoće
> ostalim suborkama


pak  :Love:

----------


## kameleon

Dobro jutro, može jedna kavica?  :Coffee:  
pak, hvala.. jako mi je žao zbog neuspješnog prirodnjaka, ideš u 1 mjesecu u stimulirani??
LaraLana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školski do kraja!!!
malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## innu

Pak i ostale tužnice  :Love: 
Trudnicama čestitke  :Very Happy: 
Čekalice koječega  :fige:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pak

kameleon hvala na  :Coffee:  rado cu jos jednu. Popila sam  vec pola litre od jutros ali  jedna vise manje danas nece me ubiti. 
Nisam bila u prirodnjaku, ovo je bio stimulirani ali sa slabom reakcijom po obicaju. tako da sada nema druge nego  :Cekam:

----------


## LaraLana

Jutro svima....
Hvala vam cure  :Kiss:  

Pak kakvu si stimulaciju imala? Oprosti mozda si vec napisala pa mi je promaknulo!!!

----------


## pak

LaraLana bila sam na gonalima i cetroidima. Antagonist protokol sada i u 5 mj. menopuri i orgalutran. 
pomirila sam se vec sa sudbinom da sam od uvijek losa nesilica a sada i vec stara  :Laughing: . Ali kazu stara koka dobra juha pa... :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Pak bas si me nasmijala  :Wink:   :Kiss:  

Ja sam isto bila na gonalima, merionalima i cetrotidima....
Kontracepcija jedan mjesec....

Moji nalazi su bili katastrofalni za moje 34 god. al evo od izbrojanih 9 antralaca...dobila 6 folikula i 4 js koje su se sve oplodile hvala bogu.

Al uz gomilu gonala....uh terapija me je kostala i te kako...al se isplatilo.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana bila sam na gonalima i cetroidima. Antagonist protokol sada i u 5 mj. menopuri i orgalutran. 
> pomirila sam se vec sa sudbinom da sam od uvijek losa nesilica a sada i vec stara . Ali kazu stara koka dobra juha pa...


Želim ti puno srece za dalje i puno vibrica  :Kiss:  ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pak

LaraLana jesi li bila na kontracepcije prije dobitnog postupka ?
Ja cu sada na kontracepciju dok cekam 1.mj. ali to sam trazila jer ne zelim ni cuti ni osjetiti ovulaciju , pms. Kod mene to ide iz faze u fazu popraceno bolovima kao da samo sto nije krenula vjestica. Za izluditi. A ciklusi su mi 21-23 dana tako da sam stalno u tome.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana jesi li bila na kontracepcije prije dobitnog postupka ?
> Ja cu sada na kontracepciju dok cekam 1.mj. ali to sam trazila jer ne zelim ni cuti ni osjetiti ovulaciju , pms. Kod mene to ide iz faze u fazu popraceno bolovima kao da samo sto nije krenula vjestica. Za izluditi. A ciklusi su mi 21-23 dana tako da sam stalno u tome.


Tako je pak....prije dobitnog postupka...
od 2 dc do 22 dc kontracepcija yasmin. Tako mi je dr.odredio da pijem. Moji ciklusi su 26 dana...

----------


## Mury

Pak,uh uh...grlim  :Love: 
LaraLana,da od sada bude skolski i uzivas u trudnoci ~~~~~~~~~!!!
 Ja napokon uzivam u trudnoci,opusteno nabavljamo stvarcice za bebaca,i sada dani prebrzo lete (danas punih 31tt)! 
Svima u postupcima puno,puno~~~~~~~~~~ da do kraja godine poludi forum od beta,srceka.....!!!

----------


## eryngium

Otvorim i vidim nema kafice! Moramo to odmah ispraviti!
Dobro jutro drage moje.  :Smile: 
 :Coffee:  i  :pivo:  za živce, kome kako paše!

----------


## s_iva

Mury, zar već 37 tt?   :Shock:   Stvarno leti...

----------


## bubekica

S_iva, 31 je mury  :Smile: 
Popij jednu kavicu eryngiuminu da ti se razlijepe kapci  :Laughing: 
Salim se malo, nemoj zamjerit  :Smile: 

Fala na kavici!

----------


## s_iva

Bubekica  :Love:

----------


## Mury

He,he S_iva,ubrza ti meni...ali ok,brzo ce i 37tt  :Smile: ...i zelim vam svima uskoro plusice i da cijelu trudnocu uzivate kao ja ove zadnje tjedne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## fuksija

Evo ja prijavljujem svoju prvu štopericu..   :Smile:  tak sam uzbuđena! Prvi put mi je pa eto..ko malo dijete..ne polazem strasno puno nade al svejedno drago mi je da se napokon nes dogada. Sad doma u akciju  :Smile:   i imam pitanje..stopericu sam dobila u 9h ujutro..znaci sutra u 21h je ovulacija. Jel tak? E sad..moj dragi radi dvije nocne, danas i sutra..da li je problem ako imamo odnos 3-4 sata prije ovulacije ili to mora bas biti navecer? On radi od 19-7h..vec ga ubijam u zivce sto mora tak sve bit tempirano..ne znam hocemo li uopce uspjeti..mislim tak pod pritiskom..kad baa znas da se mora..

----------


## bubekica

*fuksija* ne morate bas u minutu tempirati odnose.
sutra ujutro ili popodne ce biti super  :Smile:  a ako vam se i danas zalomi - opet dobro.
kolika ce biti apstinencija?

----------


## aaria

Pokrivajte sve dok uzv ne potvrdite da je pukao folikul, nije svakom O u okvirima ocekivanog od 36sati... Sretno!

----------


## fuksija

Bubekica,kakva apstinencija??  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

onda ste vi to vec pokrili  :Smile: 
mislila sam da je doktor sugerirao par dana apstinencije prije tog ciljanog odnosa - zato se i zove ciljani, jel  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Ma nije on nis sugerirao  :Smile:  ja udem k njemu a on meni 'jeste skakali jucer?'..a radim kao fitness instruktorica i uvijek nes o tome komentiramo..ugl ja odgovorom 'jesmo'  :Smile:  misleci na akciju doma a on meni 'i ja sam jucer hodao 7km' hahahahaha...
Ugl nisam znala za ikakvu apstinenciju..samo je rekao veceras,sutra i vidimo se u srijedu ujutro..

----------


## eryngium

Meni redovito zabrani odnose, tipa ako u utorak kažem da je bilo akcije u ponedjeljak a on misli inseminaciju u petak dobijem 'no more hopa-cupa za tebe'. Što mi baš i nije jasno jer je spermiogram i sa samo 36h apstinencije normo. Možda mi samo voli uskraćivati radost?  :Laughing:

----------


## sushi

> Možda mi samo voli uskraćivati radost?


 :Laughing:  pa zar i to još...

nama nije uskraćivana radost, rečeno nam je da se s normo sgramom (pa i rubnim astheno neko vrijeme) radujemo što ćešće za ciljane i aih
ali onda i od previše ciljanog radovanja zna zaboliti glava. ah...nikad zadovoljne  :alexis:

----------


## fuksija

Frustrirana sam i zivcana...  :Undecided:  ne ide nam izvedba pod pritiskom..bezveze se drogiram  :Sad:  morat cu reci dokicu da ubuduce idemo samo na inseminaciju.. Jooooj, kako je tesko napraviti dijete!!! Grrrr...

----------


## sven&iva

Dragr zenice,treba mi savjet?
U 09/mj sam imala stim.ivf gdje nismo dosli
do transfera.
Menstruaciju sam dobila na 26dc poslije ivf!
Ovaj ciklus mi je skroz cudan,danas mi je 33dc i 
m nigdje na vidiku. Iskustva ili da napravim test?

----------


## ivana.sky

> Jooooj, kako je tesko napraviti dijete!!! Grrrr...


nikad nisam mislila da ce biti toliko tesko...

*sven&iva* napravi test, znat ces na cemu si, pa kod dr...

----------


## kameleon

eryngium   :Laughing:  
sven&iva daj testić napravi,možda nas razveseliš!!
fuksija,kako god, sretno!!! nemoj se mučiti ako ne ide,odraditi ćeš aih,pa možda naciljate poslije...ništa dobrog od tolikog stresa!
ivana.sky  :grouphug: 
meni vrijeme stoji...tek 4dnt... :štrika: 
malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ svima za šta god treba!!!

----------


## aaria

> Frustrirana sam i zivcana...  ne ide nam izvedba pod pritiskom..bezveze se drogiram  morat cu reci dokicu da ubuduce idemo samo na inseminaciju.. Jooooj, kako je tesko napraviti dijete!!! Grrrr...


samo smireno trebate na vrijeme krenuti ako zuri na posao :D 
i mene je pekla savijest sto silujemo, ali onda sam promislila, ma ako moze u onom uzasnom wcu gdje jadnicak daje uzorak, ima da moze i sad  :Laughing:

----------


## sven&iva

Hvala cure,ak sutra ne dobijem
u srijedu radim test!
Strah me jedino vanmaternicne jer sam
u 4mj ostala bez desnog jajovoda a lijevi
je oštečen  :Sad:  
Javim se svakako

----------


## pak

> Možda mi samo voli uskraćivati radost?


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: e jesi me nasmijala.

----------


## fuksija

Ma moj mora imati idealne uvjete...da imamo vremena,da smo fino istusirani,da je vecer,da nije umoran/bolestan/gladan/zivcan itd..dok se sve te zvijezde poklope ja poludim...
A dan nam je takav da nam je stvarno tesko naci par minuta za sebe..i onda kad znas da jedva nades vremena od 17-17.45h. To je uzas! Pa nemre se tak...
Ugl puno vam hvala na utjehi...
Btw jedno pitanje..ima li kakvih nuspojava od ovitrella? Urin mi je skroz crven,kao krvav...

----------


## aaria

imas, uglavno  blazih, ali ne boji tjelesne  tekucine kao neki antibiotici. Ali se metabolizira i eliminira preko bubrega. Ako ti se nastavi i sutra, kod doktora da ti provjeri funkciju bubrega. Jesi uzimala jos sta od lijekova, i jesi sigurna da nije samo jace koncentriran urin?

----------


## fuksija

Nije jace koncentriran...gotovo je smeđe boje..nemam bolova..ali nedavno (prije nekih mjesec sana) sam imala neku infekciju i pila atb..dokica nasla i krvi u nalazu (nije izgledalo ni priblizno ovako) i rekla da je mozda pijesak..da zovem ujutro mpovca i pitam? Dokica mi radi popodne..

----------


## eryngium

> Nije jace koncentriran...gotovo je smeđe boje..nemam bolova..ali nedavno (prije nekih mjesec sana) sam imala neku infekciju i pila atb..dokica nasla i krvi u nalazu (nije izgledalo ni priblizno ovako) i rekla da je mozda pijesak..da zovem ujutro mpovca i pitam? Dokica mi radi popodne..


Idi doktoru, kojem god. Da ne znam koji lijek uzimaš, to nije normalna boja.

----------


## eryngium

I da,  :Coffee:  moje dame!

----------


## bebushkica

Bok svima...veceras stoperice a prekosutra punkcija...prirodni ivf...pitanje: jeste nakon punkcije isle na posao ili doma na odmaranje? Bolilo?

----------


## aaria

ma ne znam koliko ce ti mpoovac moci pomoci, vjerojatno to i nema direktne veze s lijekom nego se sad pokazalo jer ga bubrezi ne mogu normalno izlucit. Trebas ici analizirati urin, pogotovo ako si imala upalu nedavno. Odi na  hitnu, inace ce se sve to prolongirati bez veze.

----------


## Kadauna

eryngium - thanks za  :Coffee:  no ni rakijca nije na odmet - ajmo medovaču u ovo jutro jesensko  :pivo:  i živjeli ljudi!


sven&iva, držim fige, nadam se da nije vanmaternična, mi nakon dijagnoze - oba jajovoda neprohodna na laparoskopiji (ranije imali HSG rtg neprohodan jedan jajovod a drugi vijugast - imali i vanmaterničnu nakon te pretrage i ranije te godine biokemijsku) odustali od sponatnih začeća i morali na IVF.. sve ostali bi bilo nama rizik za vanmaterničnu. Držim fige da bude ili validna trudnoća ili možda samo kašnjenje a nikako vm~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

držim fige za sve one koje čekaju, ciljaju (jooooooooooooooj - kad ciljaš nema baš onih naj naj trenutaka iz filma  :Laughing:  kad se samo sjetim kako smo mi došli do spontanih začeća  - sve bilo na temelju trakica i onda nažalost nema puno romantike iako se može i tako čuda odraditi  :Laughing:  i uistinu lijepo biti)... 

za sve one koje čekaju betu, punkciju, transfer..... ja se nadam trudnoćama unatoču uistinu lošem stanju kod nas u državnim bolnicama.... kojima i sami svjedočite... držite se cure!

----------


## fuksija

Zvala mpovca..lijepo ga nasmijala  :Smile:  ugl veli da to nema veze..nego, jesmo li se mi sexali jucer?..veli on..  :Smile:  rekoh,nismo uspjeli..veli-ajde,nemojte sad propustiti,na posao  :Smile:  a kaj da radim,muz je radio nocnu,dosao u 8h mrtav umoran i naravno da sad ne moze  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

*fuksija*,jel možda piješ ili jedeš ciklu?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uspiješ zaskočiti mužića,makar pod prijetnjom  :alexis: 

*sven&iva* ,  :fige:  da te obraduje lijepi plusić i mrvica na svojem mjestu!

Sretno svima u bilo kojoj fazi...i  :pivo:

----------


## antony34

Bebushica iako ides prirodno s danom punkcije ti ide bolovanje barem je tako kod mene. Na dan punkcije nije preporucljivo ici raditi.

----------


## kameleon

eryngium  hvala na kavici, ja bi uz nju jednu kadauninu medicu,barem virtualno  :pivo: 
sven&iva je pao testić?  :fige:  da nije vanmaternična
bebushkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!! to da li jako boli je dosta individualno..

----------


## fuksija

Ma ne jedem ciklu..inace,znam da zna bit od toga..otici cu dokici kasnije..

----------


## ivana.sky

ajmo iskusnima jedno pitanje... piskila sam lh: 
9.d.c. tamna crta - ali ne tamnije od testne
10.d.c. od 7h-1:30h izbivala iz kuce, nenadano, i nisam stigla popiskit
11.d.c. vec blijeda crta
danas 12.d.c. jos blijedja...

kolika je mogucnost da je O bila 10.d.c.??? 
jel moguce da je anovulacijski ciklus opet? inace kad mi je anovul. stalno mi pokazuje visok lh i do 2,3 pozitivna testa u mjesecu, ali nikad tako skok pa blijedo opet...  :Unsure:

----------


## bubekica

*ivana.sky* preporuka je da se lh piske popodne oko 17h...
moguce je sve sto si napisala...

----------


## ivana.sky

a meni dr. reko u 11h svaki dan, da gledam samo da ne bude 1. mokrenje

----------


## bubekica

onda radije slusaj doktora nego mene  :Laughing:

----------


## ivana.sky

hahahahaha vjerujes mi da bi prije tebe poslusala neg njega??

----------


## eryngium

> ajmo iskusnima jedno pitanje... piskila sam lh: 
> 9.d.c. tamna crta - ali ne tamnije od testne
> 10.d.c. od 7h-1:30h izbivala iz kuce, nenadano, i nisam stigla popiskit
> 11.d.c. vec blijeda crta
> danas 12.d.c. jos blijedja...
> 
> kolika je mogucnost da je O bila 10.d.c.??? 
> jel moguce da je anovulacijski ciklus opet? inace kad mi je anovul. stalno mi pokazuje visok lh i do 2,3 pozitivna testa u mjesecu, ali nikad tako skok pa blijedo opet...


Trakica je pozitivna kad se razina LH digne, a O može biti od 12 do 36h poslije pozitivne trakice. U uputama koje su došle s trakicama kažu da ih 'umočim' popodne tako da mislim da je bubekica u pravu.

----------


## ivana.sky

> Trakica je pozitivna kad se razina LH digne, a O može biti od 12 do 36h poslije pozitivne trakice. U uputama koje su došle s trakicama kažu da ih 'umočim' popodne tako da mislim da je bubekica u pravu.


aaaali kod pcosa lh stalno skace, tj. stalno je visok tako da dobijem lazno pozitivne rezultate...  :Sad: 
ali sam "naucila" to prepoznat jer kod anov.cik. stalno mi trakica ima blijedu crtu od prvog do zadnjeg dana ciklusa, i 2,3 puta mjesecno pokaze pozitivno (tamniju drugu)
a kod O ne pokaze uopce drugu crtu do plodnih dana, onda bude blijeda pa sve tamnija i tamnija i kad pokaze pozitivno opet pocne blijedit, svega par dana se vidi i onda je do kraja ciklusa nema

a sad sam zeznula eto taj jedan dan tak da ne znam sta da mislim, vidit cu dalje oce se jos pokazivat

 :neznam:  ja uvijek piskim ujutro kak su mi rekli, a piskam vec evo 8.mj... iako kontam da to ne igra neku uogu u koliko sati, bitno je samo da je svaki dan u otprilike isto vrijeme? ili se varam?  :Unsure:

----------


## žužy

*ivana.sky* ,meni zvoni u glavi da je nakon buđenja lh najniži u organizmu,i da se ne preporuča pišati lh trakicu prije 11,12h.
E sad...na više mjesta nalazim da vrijeme korištenja lh trakice nije određeno... http://www.propharma.hr/primatime-te...nje-ovulacije/
Neznam dal si prošla teme o lh ...npr - http://forum.roda.hr/threads/39099-L...lacije-6/page7

----------


## malenna88

meni je doktor reko da 4 sata prije nego sto radim ih trakicu ne piskim i da je najbolje radit odmah nakon budjenja

----------


## aaria

mozes u bilo koje doba dana jer je lh nema cirkadijalni ritam kao neki hormoni, samo je bitno u otprilike isto vrijeme kako si i radila da mozes pratiti rast. Jedino sto se O sa sigurnoscu moze vidjeti samo uzv :/

----------


## nivesa

> meni je doktor reko da 4 sata prije nego sto radim ih trakicu ne piskim i da je najbolje radit odmah nakon budjenja


Lj je najbolje napravit popodne. Uz napomenu da ne pisas par sati prije toga. Bar 2-3. A ja sam si znala u pocetku pisnut oko 12 pa oko 17-18 ili navecer kad dodem s posla oko 21. Isto imam pcos i uvjek mi se pojavi druga linija ali kad je O blizu druga definitivno potamni.

----------


## Kadauna

ja došla popiti  :Coffee:  kad nema  - nitko ne nudi, evo onda buem ja jednu za podne i naravno ljutu :beer: za dobro raspoloženje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

:pivo:  :pivo: 
Ima,ima,friško otprta..samo sam zaboravila ponuditi  :Aparatic: 

I malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!

----------


## Kadauna

> ja došla popiti  kad nema  - nitko ne nudi, evo onda buem ja jednu za podne i naravno ljutu :beer: za dobro raspoloženje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



 narano da sam mislila ovu ljutu  :pivo:  cheers zuzy

----------


## fuksija

Tu se uvijek neš nazdravlja  :Smile: 

Ja sam danas bila na kontroli..folikul pukao..što je dobro, naravno  :Smile:  jučer(utorak) smo se 'družili' mužić i ja ali nismo dan prije  toga (ponedjeljak) i sad ne znam hoće li to biti frka..ali jesmo u nedjelju navečer..i dobila sam duphastone i sad pijem do 26.11....30.11. mi je ročkas i bio bi super poklon ali ne nadam se previše..

----------


## sven&iva

Test je negativan za sada,idem sutra na uzv pa cemo vidjeti
Lp svima

----------


## fuksija

Sven&iva držim fige!

----------


## kameleon

evo mene na jednu virtualnu ljutu  :pivo: 
ja danas tek 6dnt...i dalje brojim.. sutra već 7dnt  :Laughing: 
fuksija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ciljanje!!!
sven&iva javi šta  kaže uzv!
ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba!!!!!
 :grouphug:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Lj je najbolje napravit popodne. Uz napomenu da ne pisas par sati prije toga. Bar 2-3. A ja sam si znala u pocetku pisnut oko 12 pa oko 17-18 ili navecer kad dodem s posla oko 21. Isto imam pcos i uvjek mi se pojavi druga linija ali kad je O blizu druga definitivno potamni.


jesi isla potvrdjivat da je bas bas bila O? jer meni bi pokazala poz, ali kad bi vadila krv kaze nije bilo O taj ciklus  :Unsure: 
ma uostalom nijee ni bitno. svi smo razliciti i nista ne mora znaciti nista.  :neznam: 
pisat cu i dalje kak je dr reko u 11h svako jutro i dobro  :Grin:  valjd je to reko s nekim razlogom... recimo da se stignem posexat 16 puta taj dan!  :Laughing: 
s tim da ja piskam od 5.-25.d.c. a ne samo kad se predvidjaju plodni dani (tipa 10.-14.d.c.)

sven&iva  :fige:

----------


## sara10

Sretno *kameleon*, još malo izdrži, držim  :fige:  Kakvi embriji su ti vraćeni?

----------


## fuksija

Uputite me sto je dnt?

----------


## eryngium

Jutro damice!
Ja ćem jedan coretto pa izaberite što vam više paše, kofi, konjačić il oboje. 
:beer: živile!!!

Dnt- dana nakon transfera.

----------


## Kadauna

fuksija..... dnt= dan nakon transfera.... 

cure dobro jutro  :Coffee:  evo kavice, čaja, vruće mlijeko ili samo jedna ljuta  :pivo:  jutros nudim šljivu

----------


## Kadauna

aj... enryngium, oprosti - ja kasnim malo.... evo uzela ja šljivu - hvala za početak dana  :Grin:

----------


## eryngium

Neka, neka, od viška glava ne boli, bit ćemo samo veselije. :D

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kiki30

jutro evo nakon dužeg vremena samo da vas pozdravim..
trudnicama čestitam od srca... sretno!
betočekalice puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe bete..pa mala srčeka... pogotovo kameleon i plavo oko  još malo ~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss:  :Kiss: 
i ja se poslužujem s :pivcure,o: jer mi baš treba   :Grin: 
ja do daljnjega na čekanju,neznam ni sama čega..kamo više krenut ni ne... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kiki30

jutro evo nakon dužeg vremena samo da vas pozdravim..
trudnicama čestitam od srca... sretno!
betočekalice puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe bete..pa mala srčeka... pogotovo kameleon i plavo oko  još malo ~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss:  :Kiss: 
i ja se poslužujem s  :pivo:  jer mi baš treba   :Grin: 
ja do daljnjega na čekanju,neznam ni sama čega..kamo više krenut ni ne    :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kameleon

evo mene na virtualnu ljutu  :pivo: 
eryngium kada se spremaš opet u postupak i koji? opet aih?
sara 10 vraćeni mi 3 dan jedan 4st i jedan 7st,  :fige:  da su se lijepo ugnjezdili  :Heart:  :Heart: 
svima malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :grouphug:

----------


## eryngium

Vidjet ću nakon konzultacija u ponedjeljak točno na šta ću. Vodimkod kuće kampanju za prirodni, jer s luf-om i njihovim odnosom prema AIH-u nemam baš neke šanse za uspjeh.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za što treba!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pak

Evo pridruzujem se na  :Coffee: ,
kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo ugnjezde mrvice !
kika30  :grouphug: 
eryngium ~~~~~~~~~~ za kucnu kampanju i uspijesne konzultacije.
I ostalima  puno ~~~~~~~~~~ za sta god im treba !

----------


## sushi

hvala na  :Coffee: , a pridružujem se i ekipi na kratkima  :pivo: 

kameleon sretno!
kiki  :Love: 
ery, pak, fuksija, ivana i svima kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## malenna88

:Coffee:  pridruzujem se i ja.. uz kaffu i nutela. nerovoza cini svoje. jos me svekrva naljuti cim sam ustala..sreca moja pa cu ja u skolu a ona ce na poso pa je necu vise vidjet u toku dana

----------


## s_iva

Kiki    :Bye: 
Baš sam se pitala di si nam.

----------


## bebushkica

Hej ekipo...evo samo da se pozalim na nase super zdravstvo...dakle, danas smo trebali imati svoj prvi ivf - prirodni...i dodjemo mi gore a ono nema biologa i doktorica nas pozove i pita da koja od nas ima dobar hsg moze na inseminaciju a ostale se mogu zabiljeziti za drugi ciklus...koma...nema biologa...na kraju saznala da imaju samo jednu biologicu i da je jucer pala i od danas na bolovanju...tako da sam otisla na inseminaciju...a sestra mi kaze da se vec dugo bore da imaju 2 biologa ali im nedaju...eh...sva sreca da nam toliko uzimaju sa place za zdravstvo...uzaaas...

----------


## nivesa

A svasta! Bas su super!!! Fuj

----------


## dazler

bebushkica u kojoj si bolnici?

----------


## plavo oko

Evo mene,da vam zavibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,tužne zagrlim..a i da vam javim,prekjuce,na 8dnt,2 testa,nije 1.jutarnji urin,sjena od sjenine sjene plusek,danas 10dnt,tj 23dc plusek,isto nije 1.jutarnji urin..iskreno još ne vjerujem,valjda,kad ću vadit betu,će mi doć u   glavu..

----------


## nova21

evo i mene opet akod stanke, idući tjedan krećem s papom i brisevima, a onda zavisi kad budu nalazi gotovi idemo u nove pobjede

----------


## Inesz

> Hej ekipo...evo samo da se pozalim na nase super zdravstvo...dakle, danas smo trebali imati svoj prvi ivf - prirodni...i dodjemo mi gore a ono nema biologa i doktorica nas pozove i pita da koja od nas ima dobar hsg moze na inseminaciju a ostale se mogu zabiljeziti za drugi ciklus...koma...nema biologa...na kraju saznala da imaju samo jednu biologicu i da je jucer pala i od danas na bolovanju...tako da sam otisla na inseminaciju...a sestra mi kaze da se vec dugo bore da imaju 2 biologa ali im nedaju...eh...sva sreca da nam toliko uzimaju sa place za zdravstvo...uzaaas...


Je li to znači da nisu radili punkcije u simuliranim ciklusima?

Tko je za inseminacije obradio uzorak ako nema biologa?

----------


## eryngium

> bebushkica u kojoj si bolnici?


Ovo i mene zanima. 


plavo oko ~~~~~~~~~  :fige:

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam danas tako depresivna...znam da se pisalo da neki lijek tako djeluje..je li to duphastone ili mi je samo vrijeme takvo? osjećam da ne bu niš ovaj mjesec pa sam već razočarana..čak se i s mužem svadim...

----------


## ivana.sky

fuksija suosjecam... ja sam u klincu vec par dana, a nije do lijekova  :Love: 

plavo oko ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## red pepper

> Hej ekipo...evo samo da se pozalim na nase super zdravstvo...dakle, danas smo trebali imati svoj prvi ivf - prirodni...i dodjemo mi gore a ono nema biologa i doktorica nas pozove i pita da koja od nas ima dobar hsg moze na inseminaciju a ostale se mogu zabiljeziti za drugi ciklus...koma...nema biologa...na kraju saznala da imaju samo jednu biologicu i da je jucer pala i od danas na bolovanju...tako da sam otisla na inseminaciju...a sestra mi kaze da se vec dugo bore da imaju 2 biologa ali im nedaju...eh...sva sreca da nam toliko uzimaju sa place za zdravstvo...uzaaas...


pa to je zbilja prestrašno. Bolnica s jednim biologom? Pa koja je to? I šta sa svima onima koji su trenutno u stimulaciji? Nadam se da im neće računati postupak ili da bar postoji način da ih se primi na punkciju i transfer negdje drugdje..Što je sa svim onim oplođenim stanicama koje se razvijaju???Tko njih gleda?Šta će s tim embrijima biti?

----------


## bebushkica

Ne znam curke...stvarno ne znam...znam da je danas tako bilo...na SD-u sam...meni nije toliki problem bio jer sam imala prirodni a sta je sa ovima koji su imali stimulaciju i kaj ce im se racunati-stvarno ne znam...ali nisu ni oni krivi(navodno vec duze vrijeme traze odobrenje za jos jednog biologa)-cijelo nase zdravstvo je u totalnoj, ali totalnoj banani!!

----------


## eryngium

> pa to je zbilja prestrašno. Bolnica s jednim biologom? Pa koja je to? I šta sa svima onima koji su trenutno u stimulaciji? Nadam se da im neće računati postupak ili da bar postoji način da ih se primi na punkciju i transfer negdje drugdje..Što je sa svim onim oplođenim stanicama koje se razvijaju???Tko njih gleda?Šta će s tim embrijima biti?


Mene strah da je to naš KBC! :eek:

----------


## red pepper

> Mene strah da je to naš KBC! :eek:


ma kakvi..naš KBC ima 3 biologa..ne boj se  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

> Ne znam curke...stvarno ne znam...znam da je danas tako bilo...na SD-u sam...meni nije toliki problem bio jer sam imala prirodni a sta je sa ovima koji su imali stimulaciju i kaj ce im se racunati-stvarno ne znam...ali nisu ni oni krivi(navodno vec duze vrijeme traze odobrenje za jos jednog biologa)-cijelo nase zdravstvo je u totalnoj, ali totalnoj banani!!


 :Shock:  no comment..

----------


## kudri

ja sam danas bila na sv.duhu na rtg hsg i baš sam pitala dr.baumana kakvo je stanje za mpo kod njih? misleći na liste čekanja za lijekove i rekao mi čovjek, nikave! Od dans do daljenjega obustavljeni svi postupci jer nema biologa...

----------


## fuksija

prestrašno!onda mi bude drago što sam ipak krenula privatno..iako nisam pri novcima..

----------


## Bananka

Čitam i ne mogu vjerovati, da na Sv.Duhu imaju samo 1biologa! Znaci svi postupci i novac koji je ulozen u lijekove je potrosen uzalud, da i ne pricam o vremenu, zivaca svih parova (izostanak s posla i organiziranje dolaska u bolnicu, itd)
 Ovaj slucaj je meni za dati u novine, dnevnik i sve medije!!!! To su stvarni problemi u nasoj drzavi o kojima treba obavijestiti ljude putem medija, a ne prepucavanje onih politicara!

----------


## bebushkica

Ja isto nisam mogla vjerovati-tolika bolnica i samo jedan biolog...ma katastrofa...a i sestra s kojom sam pricala(ona crna) kaze da vec 20 i nesto godina tadi taj posao i da polako tone...da svi posustaju...da nikad nije bilo gore...super vijesti za nas koji smo u bilo kakvim postupcima

----------


## bubekica

Bebuskica,
jel bio netko u stimuliranom ciklusu kome su otkazali punkciju?
Jako mi je zao, i nevjerojatno, da ti se to desilo...

----------


## bebushkica

Bubekica-iskreno, ne znam...znam da od nas 4 cure nas 2 smo otisle na inseminaciju...jedna je rekla da su joj neprodohodni jajovodi i onda je njoj rekla da se ide naruciti za drugi termin...a ova 3 nemam pojma...sve se to odigralo brzo jer su nas dvije odmah poslale u svlacionicu da nas jos jednom pregledaju...a onda smo jos 2 sata valjda cekale na inseminaciju...a sta reci...pehisti smo i to je to  :Smile:

----------


## bebushkica

Ali nazalost tu se nista ne moze...mi cure se mozemo izrujavati do iznemoglosti a bezveze...ja sam to prihvatila, sta cu...mozda bude uspjesna inseminacija  :Smile:

----------


## bebushkica

Ali ako im se to i desilo kaj nisu mogli uzeti telefon u ruke i zvati pacijente? A ne da svi dolaze gore i tek im se to onda priopcava...isto tako nadam se da ce onda vrlo brzo rijesiti taj problem i ici ako nista drugo na posudbu biologa iz drugih bolnica...mah...uzas...jadne te curke koje su imale stimulaciju i trebale ici na punkciju ovih dana  :Sad:

----------


## eryngium

Kakav užas... Polažeš nade i zdravlje u nešto i onda  :gaah:

----------


## Argente

Stvarno mi nije jasno da se nije moglo cure poslati u drugu bolnicu, posuditi biologa pa kasnije to pravdati kako god...pa to je hitan slučaj...katastrofa!

----------


## nivesa

Cure imam pitanjce...mozda ce nekom zvucat glupo ali vi imate odgovor na sve!  :Smile: 
Zanima me da li u HR postoji opcija oplodnje sa doniranom jajnom stanicom ? Mislim npr sa sestrinom js ?

----------


## sushi

nivesa, donacija je zakonom omogućena u Hr, ali opcija ne postoji jer ne postoji banka gameta. banka bi navodno trebala početi funkcionirati zajedno s otvaranjem novog ivf centra/laboratorija u Petrovoj. barem je tako najavio prof. Vrčić tokom ovog ljeta, pa...vidjet ćemo. 

donacija unutar obitelji u Hr nije dopuštena, kao ni u zemljama EU. čini mi se da je netko pisao da je moguća u Makedoniji, a i na stranicama ruskih klinika reklamiraju tu opciju...ali mislim da od ovdje prisutnih forumašica nitko nije bio tamo.

postoji i tema o donacijama... http://forum.roda.hr/threads/43995-O...LNIM-STANICAMA

----------


## sushi

Prag je česta destinacija - te postupke je pokrivao HZZO, dok trenutno sudjeluju samo s manjim iznosom u odnosu na ukupnu cijenu postupka... vjerujem da će ti naši Pražani znati više od mene o toj temi, iz vlastitih iskustava iz Češke... http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83044-P...4%8CE%C5%A0KOJ

u Češkoj je donacija anonimna, a u Hr će biti, prema zakonu - neanonimna.

pitanje nije uopće glupo  :Smile:  nadam se da sam ti bar malo pomogla

----------


## artisan

cure moje drage. Mi smo ostali trudni između postupaka spontano. Skužila sasvim slučajno, čak sam i "mengu" lažnu imala. Pa eto prijavljujem se u nove trudnoće u 10. mjesecu.
Puse svima i držim fige da svima uspije čim prije...

----------


## nivesa

> cure moje drage. Mi smo ostali trudni između postupaka spontano. Skužila sasvim slučajno, čak sam i "mengu" lažnu imala. Pa eto prijavljujem se u nove trudnoće u 10. mjesecu.
> Puse svima i držim fige da svima uspije čim prije...


Ajme cestitam! Uvjek se razveselim na ovakve vjesti!!

----------


## fuksija

Artisan, pa to je prekrasno!

----------


## kika222

Artisan čestitam na malom čudu!!!!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## nivesa

Hvala cure na odgovorima. Pokusavam se sto vise informirat dok cekam sve mogce i ne moguce.

----------


## bebushkica

Cestitam artisan  :Smile: )))

----------


## eryngium

Artisan, čestitam!

----------


## kameleon

artisan  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!

----------


## žužy

*artisan* ,čestitam! Kako lijepo.. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## malenna88

artisan cestitam....

----------


## malenna88

ja cekam 30.11..uradjen transfer danas

----------


## fuksija

malena88...na moj ročkas  :Smile:  a ja čekam da saznam jesam li ili nisam  :Smile:  pozitivna...hahahha..

----------


## bubekica

Artisan cestitam!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## malenna88

fuksija od srca ti zelim da bude pozitivan

----------


## ivana.sky

> cure moje drage. Mi smo ostali trudni između postupaka spontano. Skužila sasvim slučajno, čak sam i "mengu" lažnu imala. Pa eto prijavljujem se u nove trudnoće u 10. mjesecu.
> Puse svima i držim fige da svima uspije čim prije...


 :Very Happy:  divnoo! cestitam

----------


## ivana.sky

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/86607-S...81#post2698881

ajmo slavonke  :Coffee:  ?

----------


## Mury

Artisan,prekrasne vijesti  :Very Happy: !!! Cestitam i da ovakvih iznenadjenja bude sto vise na forumu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Artisan cestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

Artisan čestitam!!! Baš lijepo iznenađenje za vas  :Very Happy:

----------


## funky

Artisan, cestitke!!!! Cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Procitah ova iskustva sa biologom na bolovanju, jedinim u bolnici, jos jedan dokaz da za normalnim tokom civilizacije kasnimo oko 150 godina, sramota, banana republic

----------


## xavii

Bok cure, moze pitanje samo, postavila sam na temu, nema odg jos.. Vi koje ste radile prohodnost jajovoda, da li znate kad se na uputnicu radi, da li ja mogu u koju ja bolnicu zelim ili moram u onu kojoj pripadam, tj u svom gradu? tnx

----------


## eryngium

U teoriji možeš u kojem god gradu želiš. Faksiraš uputnicu i preporuku od mpo-specijaliste i oni te naruče ako tu pretragu rade. Tako je više-manje za sve preko hzzo-a. Pacijenti imaju pravo gdje god žele ili prije dođu na red obaviti pregled. Jedino što ne možeš je tražiti refundiranje putnih troškova ako imaš u svom gradu ili negdje bliže a ne želiš kod njih. Ja idem kod neurologa u Zg a u Ri je cijela ergela s klinikom za neurologiju, tako da bi isto trebalo vrijediti i za hssg.

----------


## xavii

Da li mi moze moj soc. gin dati uputnicu za Zg, ako ja nisam tu ili ide samo na preporuku mpo specijalista?

----------


## eryngium

Može, u biti ti je on i daje.  Mora biti A3 i nek ne specificira u koju bolnicu te šalje. Meni jednom nisu htjeli uzeti uputnicu jer je bila naslovljena za Milosrdnice a išla sam na Rebro. Pa ajd fino kući u Ri po drugu. :mad:

----------


## xavii

Ok, pokusat cu s njim dogovoriti, hvala puno eryngium  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

Nema na čemu. 
Gledaj samo kad se budeš naručivala da te ne otpile sa spikom da oni to rade samo za svoje pacijente. Jer ako imaju ugovorenu uslugu preko hzzo-a, a ako ju rade na uputnicu znači da imaju ugovor, ti se prema hzzo-u imaš pravo pregledati gdje god želiš pa se pozovi na to.

----------


## Sandra1971

xavii u OB Karlovac sam išla s uputnicom od svoje gin. Odmah su me naručili, bez ikakvih pitanja, osim sto pitaju da li imaš papu i briseve

----------


## ivana.sky

jutro! evo kavice  :Coffee: 

17.d.c. prijavljujem uzasne mucnine, vec 3 dana sam na sodi bikarboni, zeludac me zeza, cicobolja, jucer lijevi jajnik probadanje, lh vrrlo blijeda... i dalje mislim da je anov.cik.

pozdrav svima i uzivajte u neradnim nedjeljama!  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

Ivana.sky hvala na kavici evo bas pijem "cino"  :Smile: 

Artisan lijepe vijesti!! Cestitam! Nek nas je sto vise takvih  :Smile: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~kom sta treba ,posluzite se  :Kiss:

----------


## eryngium

Ivana.sky, hvala na kavici, ja sam si uzela i jednu ljutu  :pivo:  pasala mi...
Ne znam baš bi li se složila da ti je ciklus anovulatoran ako te cice bole, to je obično od progesterona, a njega nema osim ako nema i ovulacije (ili luf-a, jel?!  :Grin: )

----------


## fuksija

I mene bole..i mislim si da mi je to od duphastona..

----------


## bubekica

Fuksija, mene nikad ne bole od duphastona
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Medeja

Bok, cure!
Upravo se vratila s transfera. :D
Ovaj mjesec su mi jajnici podivljali i zavrsila ja na IVF-u.
U cetvrtak sam imala aspiraciju i danas su mi vracena dva malca (osmerostanicni embrij 3.dan).
Za 12 dana vadim betu. Uf, tko ce to docekati!

----------


## malenna88

ja sam u petak imala transfer, vracena jedna blastica. Rekli mi da 30.11 uradim test i da javim u bolnicu koji je rezultat.

----------


## fuksija

Bubekica..nije da me nes jako bole al onak malo su mi natecene i ak se slucajno negdje naslonim osjetim ih..ali vec sam vise puta imala umisljene simptome tak da mi je sad vec sve ravno  :Smile: 
Medeja i malenna...drzim fige  :Wink:  sve cemo saznati krajem mjeseca  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

Medeja malena  :fige:

----------


## eryngium

Onima kojima nisam čestitala, čestitam i nazdravljam  :pivo: 
Onima koje čekaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ostalima, da nitko ne bude izostavljen  :Coffee:

----------


## theorema

:Bye:  došla sam malo vidjeti kako su poznate mi cure (žao mi je što ne mogu sve pratiti, previše mi je to...)
čestitam svim trudnicama  :Heart: 

bubekica što ima kod tebe?

----------


## nova21

sutra napokn idem obavit papu i briseve pa ćemo vidjet kad će nalazi bit gotovi i startamo

----------


## Kadauna

malo kasno na rakiju od eryngium, baš mi treba, mogla bih tražiti i repete......

----------


## žužy

I ja...a sad je taman vura za jednu (il dvije) kratke,zato -  :mama:  :mama: 

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## pak

Evo i ja cu uzeti jednu medicu kao lijek za grlo, zivili  :pivo:

----------


## Argente

i mene nešto češe nos, pa za prevenciju  :pivo:

----------


## Sonja29

Dugo me nije bilo tu tj. virkala kad stignem pa dok ne pohvatam sve saljem kolektivne vibre kome trebaju a svim trudnicams crstitam i zelim im mirnu i urednu trudnocu do kraja.

----------


## tetadoktor

meni treba jedna putna  :pivo: pred spavanje...

----------


## Kadauna

hoće li ta  :Coffee:  i rakijca  :pivo: ?

Jutro svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima treba. 

Poseban pozdrav njanja1, evo i tebi jedna poseno spremljena domaća ali virtualna kavica  :Coffee:

----------


## eryngium

Malo kasnim jutros jer mi kašalj nije dao spavati i zato odmah jedna ljuta s medom, natašte  :pivo:  
Onima što ih zdravlje i dalje služi  :Coffee:

----------


## sushi

pridružujem se  :Coffee:  hvala curke...

njanja  :Love:

----------


## kameleon

meni je sutra beta, ali neće biti nekog veselja.. :Rolling Eyes: opet..
krenulo malo ..pa sve jače, probija vještica!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 
pa preventivno drmam jednu virtualnu  :pivo: 
svima u postupcima želim puno puno sreće i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
...mora nakon kiše doći jednom sunce..naše malo  :Heart:  nas sigurno negdje čeka..

----------


## pak

kameleon jesi radila test ?
Drzi se ~~~~~ evo malo za snagu.
Evo i ja cu jednu kratku  :pivo: stigla i moja vjestica na 18.d.c.

----------


## žužy

*kameleon* ,  :Love: 

Joj *pak*,pa kud na 18.dc...  :Undecided:

----------


## pak

*žuži* nije to nis novoga. Ciklusi su mi 21-23 dana, sada smo bili u postupku, folikuli su punktirani tako da se sve jos vise skratilo.

----------


## eryngium

cure moje...  :grouphug:

----------


## fuksija

Joj joj joj..te vještice  :Undecided:

----------


## ivana.sky

pak  :Love:

----------


## pak

Dobro jutro svima  :Coffee:   skuhana , caj, ness.. ma sta god kome pase.
Moze i nesto kratko za one kojima treba za cirkulaciju, antistres terapiju i sl..... :pivo: 

kameleon kako je ? 

eryngium ne mozemo kupiti zivce ali ih probajmo smiriti  :pivo: .Zivili !
Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~ kolektivno za sve i za sto god trebali !

----------


## nora eleonora

dobro jutro svima.
evo i mene na kavici, a bome bi pasalo nešto i za bolju cirkulaciju  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

pak, hvala na  :pivo:  pomoglo je!  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

> *žuži* nije to nis novoga. Ciklusi su mi 21-23 dana, sada smo bili u postupku, folikuli su punktirani tako da se sve jos vise skratilo.


Kažu da vit. B hoče pomoči u produživanju lutealne...neznam detalje i na koji način,ali znam da sam pročitala negdje.

----------


## kika222

Drage trudilice javljam vam da sam danas vidjela jedno malo❤!!!! Želim vam svima ovu sreću!!!!

----------


## žužy

> Drage trudilice javljam vam da sam danas vidjela jedno malo❤!!!! Želim vam svima ovu sreću!!!!


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## plavo oko

artisan,čestitam,baš me raduju spontane trudnoće
Medeja,malenna88 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
  pak,kameleon žao mi je.grlim <3 
kika222 ,šećer za kraj,od <3 čestitam ,dosadno školski do kraja
Ja prijavljujem svoju betu,14,biokemijska...ništa,idemo dalje,potrazit ću svoju sreću u 2015g.
i još svima kolektivno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<3

----------


## Snekica

kameleon draga šta reći kad sve znaš?! Grlim...  :Sad: 
plavo oko žao mi je! 
svim tužnicama veliki hug, sretnicama šaljem jednu virtualnu  :pivo: za sreću  hehe

----------


## Mury

Kika222,bravo za  :Heart:  i sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~!!!
Plavo oko,grlim najjace  :Love:

----------


## ivana.sky

plavo oko  :Love:  bas mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## pak

kika222 cestitam na  :Heart: 
plavo oko zao mi je....

----------


## Anci272

Artisan, kika222 čestitam, lijepe vijesti! :Smile: 
Medeja, malena88  :fige: 
Žužy, Kameleon, pak, plavo oko  :Love:  i držim fige da sljedeći put bude onaj dobitni.

----------


## fuksija

Plavo oko  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 
Kika..yeeeee! Tak me obraduje kad vidim ovakve divne vijesti..odmah mi se cini da ce jednom i meni biti..

----------


## dazler

Od danas na cuvanju jedan osmostanicni.Beta 01.12.

----------


## malenna88

dazler sretno..i ja radim test 30.11. 
kako se osjecas

----------


## dazler

> dazler sretno..i ja radim test 30.11. 
> kako se osjecas


Hvalaaaa,evo fige za mene i za tebe i sve cure u postupku  :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 
Dobro se osjećam,ipak ću 2-3 dana usporit,a onda sve po starom

----------


## malenna88

Pozdrav svima.
Danas je 7 dana od transfera, sigurna sam da nece uspjet jer svaki dan kuci bude neka frka da sam jutros sve se tresla koliko sam plakala. Ako meni uspije onda ce svakom, jer svaki dan me svekrva psihicki maltretira da sam morala zakazat razgovor sa psihologom.
Ako neuspije sigurno necu pocet sa novim postupkom, jer znam da necu uspijet, jedino da se odselimo iz ove kuce a to ce bit mozda za nekoliko godina  :Sad:

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Pozdrav svima.
> Danas je 7 dana od transfera, sigurna sam da nece uspjet jer svaki dan kuci bude neka frka da sam jutros sve se tresla koliko sam plakala. Ako meni uspije onda ce svakom, jer svaki dan me svekrva psihicki maltretira da sam morala zakazat razgovor sa psihologom.
> Ako neuspije sigurno necu pocet sa novim postupkom, jer znam da necu uspijet, jedino da se odselimo iz ove kuce a to ce bit mozda za nekoliko godina


Tako je tuzno to cuti, kao da ti sve muke oko postupka nisu dovoljne, jos ti je samo nedostajao neki energetski vampir. Probaj ti to staviti na ignore, bar dok cekas betu. A ne mora to uticati na ishod postupka, ja uvek pomislim da zene zatrudne i u ratu pored svog stresa kojem su izlozene. Ali svakako da treba takve osobe koje nas frustriraju skloniti iz zivota, zbog nas samih.

----------


## fuksija

Joj malena,razumijem te i zao mi je sto to prolazis...ja se bas nesto svadam ovih dana s muzem non stop..a inace se nikad ne svadamo..ne znam jel mi to od hormona ili sto al si mislim isto da mi nece uspjet od stresa..s druge strane dobro je napisala vojvodjanka,desi se trudnoca i pod stresom i kod milijun drugih stetnih faktora..ali da, mi bi stvarno trebale biti zasticene ali nazalost ne mozemo zivjeti pod staklenim zvonom..

----------


## dazler

> Pozdrav svima.
> Danas je 7 dana od transfera, sigurna sam da nece uspjet jer svaki dan kuci bude neka frka da sam jutros sve se tresla koliko sam plakala. Ako meni uspije onda ce svakom, jer svaki dan me svekrva psihicki maltretira da sam morala zakazat razgovor sa psihologom.
> Ako neuspije sigurno necu pocet sa novim postupkom, jer znam da necu uspijet, jedino da se odselimo iz ove kuce a to ce bit mozda za nekoliko godina



malena žao mi je što si u takvoj situaciji,ali pokušaj se što više smiriti do bete,a poslije bete postavi svekrvu na svoje mjesto,jer nitko te nema pravo maltretirati.A i muž bi tu bitku trebao izboriti,a ne ti.U svakom slučaju,cure  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  do neba

----------


## malenna88

Nadam se da ce uspjet,jedino jos imam nadu nista drugo. Da nije ovog foruma i skole mi sigurno bi zavrsila u ludnici.

----------


## lady555

pa ja ne znam sta je tim svekrvama,svaka ista nema razlike nimalo,,,malena88 cuvaj se koliko mozes da izguras do bete, kao sto kaze dazler nema nitko pravo da te maltretira, pa tako ni ona, fino sa svojim muzicem i neka poprica sa mamicom ili uzmi stvar u svoje ruke,a vidjet ces da ce uspjeti, nekada i strs potpomogne  :Wink:

----------


## funky

> Nadam se da ce uspjet,jedino jos imam nadu nista drugo. Da nije ovog foruma i skole mi sigurno bi zavrsila u ludnici.


Muzevi ne vide kakve njihove mamice znaju biti, a ti pronadji nacin da imas njega na svojoj strani, upregni sve svoje adute u svoju korist i ne dozvoli da ona ispada patnica, nego sve radi u rukavicama...zelim ti veliki plus na testicu,drzi se :Wink:

----------


## eryngium

> pa ja ne znam sta je tim svekrvama,svaka ista nema razlike nimalo,,,malena88 cuvaj se koliko mozes da izguras do bete, kao sto kaze dazler nema nitko pravo da te maltretira, pa tako ni ona, fino sa svojim muzicem i neka poprica sa mamicom ili uzmi stvar u svoje ruke,a vidjet ces da ce uspjeti, nekada i strs potpomogne


Moram ovdje ubaciti demant za sve one svekrve koje su iznimka pravilu. Na moju golemu sreću imam sveki koja je najdivnija žena na svijetu i da sam si ju sama slagala po želji ne znam bi li je tako savršeno složila. I da, jasno mi je da je moj slučaj rijetkost, ali eto, ipak postoji. Nisu sve za upucat.

malena  :Love:   :fige:

----------


## malena19

dugo nisam pisala, ali krenuli po pojacanje pa evo da se i ja prijavim..

i dalje sam na VV...sad sam kod dr J i za sad mi je super. Puno vise prica nego doktor  :Smile: 
jucer bila stoperica, sutra ujutro je punkcija  :scared:

----------


## ivana.sky

22.d.c. vec 3. dan zaredom lh tamna... ne znam uopce sta bi rekla na to

----------


## ivana.sky

> Moram ovdje ubaciti demant za sve one svekrve koje su iznimka pravilu. Na moju golemu sreću imam sveki koja je najdivnija žena na svijetu i da sam si ju sama slagala po želji ne znam bi li je tako savršeno složila. I da, jasno mi je da je moj slučaj rijetkost, ali eto, ipak postoji. Nisu sve za upucat.
> 
> malena


i moja isto! bas mi je onako... prijateljica  :Smile:  ne znam sta bi bez nje  :Heart:  sreckovicke...

svi ostali kojima su svekrve rospije... drzte se! ignor i sibajte dalje  :Love:

----------


## Joss

kika 222 predivno!!
kad bude lista ubacite me -beta 2.12.

----------


## fuksija

Curke,kakve ste bile na duphastonu? I općenito na drugim hormonima? Sta me sve ceka? Meni se cini da ovi hormoni nimalo dobro ne djeluju na moje raspolozenje..i ako cu tako morati duze razdoblje, izludit cu..

----------


## bubekica

jedna cestitarska  :Smile: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/86672-M-tt-je-postao-tata!

----------


## bubekica

> Curke,kakve ste bile na duphastonu? I općenito na drugim hormonima? Sta me sve ceka? Meni se cini da ovi hormoni nimalo dobro ne djeluju na moje raspolozenje..i ako cu tako morati duze razdoblje, izludit cu..


ja sam na duphastonu skoro svaki ciklus jer bez njega nemam m. nisam primijetila da je utjecao na raspolozenje.
u stimulaciji koristim gonal i onda sam obicno nervozna, ali to je zbog toga sto ne znas sto te ceka  :Smile: 
samo polako...

----------


## Kadauna

ja sam isto ok sa svojom svekrvom - malena88, samo se ti ne daj i reci joj, odgovori, ne moraš šutjeti, uostalom zašto bi posebno na maltretiranja a da bi i tvoj muž mogao uskočiti - mogao bi iskreno i morao. Čuvaj se. 

Čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mury jedna velika pusa, meni ovo vrijeme tvoje trudnoće proletjelo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iznenadila sam se kad sam vidjela da je već 33. tjedan. Još malo naša Mury za prekrasan susret, uživaj do tada i obavezno se naspavaj  :Kiss: 

drugim curama za što god vam treba. 

I da ne zaboravimo forumski običaj.... runda kavice  :Coffee:  u rano jutro i naravno za one potrebite ---- runda "ljute"  :pivo:  pa izvolite!

----------


## tetadoktor

hvala na jutarnjoj rundi Kadauna!!!!  :pivo:  :jutro:

----------


## tetagogolina

Kadauna, za mene jedan Donat Mg  :Laughing: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve betočekalice

----------


## vojvodjanka

Evo, ja samo da prijavim, posle 45 dana na raznim hormonima, 16 dana bockanja, danas se bockam poslednji put u ovom postupku, dakle, veceras stoperica, a u ponedeljak je moja prva punkcija. Tako se radujem i plasim u isto vreme!

----------


## eryngium

Kadauna, hvala na buđenju! Živile! 
:beer:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## malenna88

:Coffee:  i sunce napolju a ja sama sa m kuci, uzivancija. M nezna na koju ce stranu, situacija je komplikovana jer je on u kolicima. Nezeli da se odseli od njih iako bi mogli sami super da zivimo. A svekrva je dobra samo kad njoj odgovara. Sad je pocela da pregovara kad kazemo da nam treba nesto. Ja nemogu da idem mami u Bosnu za novogodisnje praznike jer navodno nema para, da bi nakon nekoliko dana rekla da ce ona tad ic. Kod mene "luda kuca"

Al nevrijedi izgubit ono najvrijednije zbog nekog kome je "sila" udarila u glavu 
Svaka od vas je sretna koja ima podrsku u ovoj borbi

----------


## malenna88

Stomak me boli od kad sam imala transfer, je li neka od vas to imala

----------


## žužy

Ahoj kokice...ja uzimam  :Coffee:  a nakon  :kuhar:  može i  :pivo: !

*vojvodjanka* ,neka je sa srećom!

*malenna88*,drži se,nije lako tako živjeti...imam i ja tešku svekrvu,i neznam više kaj bi rekla,mislila...znam samo da si ti i TM morate biti na prvom mjestu i ne dozvoliti da vam itko kroji život,pa makar živjeli u istoj kući. Najgore je tražit dopuštenje od nekoga za svaki svoj korak,stalno misliti dal je dobro,dal sam možda trebala onak...mah. Živjela samostalnost. 
Ja dok bum velika,budem imala svoju kućicu i lijepu ogradicu i cvijeće kakvo ja želim i sve. I niko me nebude zahebaval. Ae.

----------


## sushi

hvala i živjele ženske  :pivo: 

fuksija, meni dufići i slični mijenjaju rasploženje...ali uglavnom zato jer nabubrim pa poludim kad vidim ogledalo  :škartoc: 
inače, zanimljivo, navodno ne postoji znanstvena potvrda pms-a ili utjecaja progesterona na loše raspoloženje...kažu da je samo društveno uvjetovano
ali možda su to pisali isključivo - muškarci  :facepalm:

----------


## malenna88

Ma odvojit cu se ja  vec nekako od nje,dosta je vise. 
Zuzy stomak me boli od transfera svaki dan vez prestanka, znas li sta bi to mogla da bude.

----------


## Mury

Kadauna,hvala na kavici i prekrasnim zeljama  :Kiss:  !!!!
I svima ostalim puno vibri za sve sto vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## žužy

> Ma odvojit cu se ja  vec nekako od nje,dosta je vise. 
> Zuzy stomak me boli od transfera svaki dan vez prestanka, znas li sta bi to mogla da bude.


Možda se mrvica gnijezdi...ja volim dok me boli,piče, nakon ET-a (a možda sam samo skrenula više haha),bar si mislim da se nekaj događa.
I sad u zadnjem su me boljeli jajnici  (a bio je FET),a kasnije sama maternica. I implantirala se oba.
Planiraš pišnuti test prije bete?

----------


## žužy

Imam ja pitanjce...
Sise me bole,ničim izazvane  :Laughing:  Danas mi je 19.dc,računano sa prvim jačim krvarenjem nakon neuspjele trudnoče. (u 8.tt)
Od ovulacije nije bilo niti O,a i dva tjedna je trajalalo čiščenje..i još par dana nakon toga samo bež iscjedak.
Moguče da je O ipak bila usred svega toga? Opče neznam kaj da si mislim,ne sječam se više kako sam se osječala prošli put.  :Undecided: 
Mjerim i bazalnu,i po njoj imam skok na 15.dc. Enibadi?

----------


## malenna88

test jutros radila negativan a trebam ga radit tek 30, mozda sam trebala jos sacekat. jer m treba bit 24 pa vidjecemo. A nije mi jasno zasto me boli kao da nisam jela deset dana

----------


## malenna88

:Coffee:  jutros izgleda svi spavaju duze

----------


## žužy

*malenna*,  :Love:  jesi ponavljala jutros test?
 :fige:  da te beta ipak iznenadi!

----------


## eryngium

Žuži, nije iz osobnog iskustva, ali mojoj najboljoj frendici je bilo tako nakon spontanog u 6tt. Odmah nakon krvarenja je u biti imala normalan ciklus s ovulacijom (potvrđeno jer je tad opet ostala trudna) tako da je apsolutno moguće da je bila O.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## malenna88

zuzy nisam, u srijedu cu. a i test je bio nakakav cudan. nije onaj sa crticama, vec pokazuje koliko sedmica si t.
Ja sam u Svedskoj i ovdje nerade betu.Samo 17 dnt da se uradi test i da se obavjesti bolnica koji je rezultat. 
Ako je pozitivan dobijes vrijeme za ultrazvuk za 4 sedmice.

----------


## Medeja

Cure, da vas pitam.
U nedjelju, 16.11. sam imala transfer, dva embrija 3. dan.
Nemam bolova, kao da se bas nista ne dogadja. 
Jel u pravilu uvijek moraju biti nekakvi bolovi ako je doslo do implantacije, mozda napetost ili nesto slicno? Ili je to pak individualno? Jeste li vi imale kakve bolove ili ste kao i ja?

I da, jos od aspiracije js, ne znam jel do terapije ilicega, ali ja pisam non- stop. I to puno. Po noci najmanje cetiri puta, preko dana bezbroj.
Terapija mi je duphaston (od njega me samo bole), folacin (mozda od njega toliko pisam?) i andol.

----------


## ivana.sky

u iscekivanju sutrasnjeg dogovora za iduci postupak, mi docekali *+* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i sinoc (24.d.c.) i jutros potvrdili!
evo slikice od jutros poz lh trakice (koja me mucila danima) i testica!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/...22531941_o.jpg

----------


## ivana.sky

i moraaam rec da je a glavni krivac *bubekica* koja me namirisala na 300km  :Laughing:   :Heart:

----------


## eryngium

Ivana.sky čestitam!  :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Bouncing:   :Klap:   :Very Happy: 
Baš sam ti htjela poslati pp da napraviš test jer ako je lh trakica pozitivna može biti i zbog pravog +! I eto te!

----------


## dazler

Ivana  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tetagogolina

:Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Sing:

----------


## funky

Cestitam Ivana.sky!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Medeja

Cestitam, Ivana!!!

----------


## arlena

Ivana pa to je super vijest!! Cestitam!

----------


## zdravka82

Ivana cestitam!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Ivana cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## leptirić27

Ivana fantastične vijesti!!!!!!! Čestitam ti od sveg ♥....

----------


## ivana.sky

Ljubim vas sve i saljem vam ~~~~~~~~

 :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## žužy

*eryngium* ,da,normalno je da se ciklus nastavi ..samo me čudilo da je moguče O bila usred tog krvarenja. Pa su me bolne sise poprilično iznenadile,pogotovo jer me več mjesecima više ili opče ne bole nakon O (kao nekad,dan nakon O obavezno pa sve do dan prije menge),ili nekaj malo pred samu mengu. Sad me bradavice koma bole. A dobro....čekam tu sljedeču mengu,jako me zanima kad bude došla i kakva bude.

*Medeja*,nije ni malo obavezno imati neke simptome u periodu čekanja bete...hrpa cura tu piše baš da im je dobitni bio baš onaj ciklus u kojem nisu imale apsolutno nikakve simptome. Baš kao što ima i puno cure koje imaju raznorazne obečavajuče bolove,pikanja,mučnine i sve to skupa,pa nula. Sve je jako individualno i preostaje ti jednino čekanje. Držimo   :fige: 
Za često mokrenje neznam kaj bi ti rekla.

*ivana*, :Very Happy:  i tu za tvoju mrvicu!

Još malko pozitive svima potrebnima!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vojvodjanka

Ivana.sky cestitam!!!!
Prijavljujem svoj napredak: 13 jajasaca smo dobili danas  :Smile: .

----------


## žužy

*vojvodjanka*,bravo! 
Sad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravi pravcati lab party!

----------


## ivana.sky

> Prijavljujem svoj napredak: 13 jajasaca smo dobili danas .


 :Klap:

----------


## malenna88

Ivana.sky cestitam   :Klap: 


Meni vrag nije dao mira i uradim ja danas opet test, kad ono negativan  :Sad:

----------


## bebushkica

Bravo ivana sky...cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

ivana čestitam!  :Very Happy:  baš je lijepo čuti za spontanu T u isčekivanju postupka  :Heart:

----------


## pak

*ivana.sky* cestitam !!!!!
*vojvodjanka* ~~~~~~~~~~ za super tulum u labu
*malenna88*  :Sad:

----------


## fuksija

Yeeee! Bravo! Prekrasno!  :Smile: 

Ja u srijedu radim test..zar se to moze vidjeti vec 27.dc?

Medeja, ja pijem duphaston i folnu i inace puno mokrim ali ipak ne toliko koliko ti navodis..po noci se budim jednom..

----------


## Anci272

Ivana.sky, predivna vijest! Cestitam!
Vojvodjanka, lijepa brojcica...  :fige:  da ih se sto vise oplodi!
Malenna88, bas mi je zao  :Love:

----------


## ivana.sky

betica: 957  :Very Happy: 

uzv u ponedjeljak da vidimo mjehuric  :Bouncing:

----------


## Snekica

aaaaaa ke dobro! Ivana čestitke!!! takve trudnoće me uvijek razvesele! sretno dalje!
eto šta vam je mlado meso  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

> aaaaaa ke dobro! Ivana čestitke!!! takve trudnoće me uvijek razvesele! sretno dalje!
> eto šta vam je mlado meso


 :lool:   al kaj fali zrelim kokama..  :oklagija: 
 :alexis: 

*ivana*, :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

imaju poduži po(t)pis  :Laughing:

----------


## sara38

> imaju poduži po(t)pis


 :Laughing:

----------


## tetagogolina

> betica: 957 
> 
> uzv u ponedjeljak da vidimo mjehuric


 super super super

----------


## žužy

> imaju poduži po(t)pis


Ahaaaa..  :Unsure: 
Bum si ga zbrisala,morti osnažim jajne stanice  :Predaja:

----------


## s_iva

Ivana  :Very Happy:

----------


## kudri

ivana, čestitam!!! nemoj se ljutiti, ali možda ipak umjesto prirodno, spontano da staviš u potpis. bode u oči, pogotovo na ovom topicu. naime, suprotno od prirodno je umjetno.... pusa

----------


## FAnaS

Pozdrav svima, prije svega da cestitam od srca svim novim trudnicama, ostalima puno sreće i strpljenja u daljnjoj borbi!
Za forumsku statistiku prijavljujem trudnocu (10/2014), sad sam punih 11 tt. Trudnoća ostvarena uz pomoć IVF centra Lucinger.
Sretno svima!

----------


## ivana.sky

fanas  :Klap:  cestitam

----------


## mona22

*ivana.sky i fanas* četitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## tulipan83

pozdrav svima!! Čestitke trudnicama i ostalima puno srece u borbi. !! 
mi krenuli na vv u postupak prosli tj, sutra uzv a punkcija bi trebala biti u petak!!

----------


## malenna88

Ja opet radila test i ono -  :Sad:  Razocarenje ogromno. Kao da nije sve dovoljno ufatim muza u lazi, i to zbog svoje mamice.
Drage moje ja vise nevidim nade za nasu buducnost. On ne zeli da ode od svoje mamice, a ja nemogu vise. Zena odlucila da me smjesti u ludnicu, zivot mi je poceo gubit smisao. Vise ni razgovori sa psihologom ne pomazu

----------


## fuksija

Malena, žao mi je što prolaziš takvo razočaranje  :Sad:  

Imam pitanje...doktor mi je rekao da pijem duphastone do 26. dakle do sutra i da onda napravim test..da li trebam i sutra piti?koji test da kupim?sutra bi mi bio 27.dc..da li će mi se vidjeti dvije crtice ako sam trudna ili je još prerano?inače su mi ciklusi 25-28 dana..da li će mi M doći normalno kao što bi i inače došla ili će to sad radi duphastona možda biti kasnije ili kako? Hvaaala

----------


## bubekica

Fuksija, koliko je proslo od ovulacije?
Ako je test pozitivan, nastavi s duphastonom, ako nije, nazovi doka.
M moze doci pod duphastonom, ali i ne mora.

----------


## fuksija

Pa 10.11. sam dobila štopericu pa mislim da je ovulacija bila 11.11. a i osjetila sam taj dan popodne kao da me boli jajnik..pretpostavljam da je tad bila ovulacija..dakle ako je 11.11. bila ovulacija + 14 dana to je 25.11. danas..da li to bude točno 14 dana?? znači trebala sam danas dobiti M?

----------


## bubekica

M dolazi 15-i dan od ovulacije, znaci trebala bi dobiti sutra.
Napravi test ujutro, preporucam gravignost mini, jeftin, a pouzdan.
Sretno i drzim fige!  :fige:

----------


## fuksija

Aha..znaci jos sutra treba izdrzati. Ajme koja muka! Najradije ne bi radila nikakav test jer se ne zelim suociti s negativnim nalazom  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

A nekad ces morat napravit da znas dal da prekines s duphastonom ili ne.
Samo hrabro
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I ponavljam - mozda neces dobiti jer si na duphastonu.

----------


## fuksija

Jel test treba raditi s prvim jutarnjim urinom ili?

----------


## bubekica

Bolje je, al nije nuzno.

----------


## fuksija

Napravila sam test..gravignost mini..nije s prvom jutarnjom mokracom...i negativno  :Sad:  M jos nemam..a ne znam,da li je prerano za test? Mozda mokraca nije bila koncentrirana budući da sam prije toga mokrila prije pola sata? Ili samo trazim nadu gdje je nema?  :Sad:

----------


## funky

> Ja opet radila test i ono -  Razocarenje ogromno. Kao da nije sve dovoljno ufatim muza u lazi, i to zbog svoje mamice.
> Drage moje ja vise nevidim nade za nasu buducnost. On ne zeli da ode od svoje mamice, a ja nemogu vise. Zena odlucila da me smjesti u ludnicu, zivot mi je poceo gubit smisao. Vise ni razgovori sa psihologom ne pomazu


Zao mi je, strasno je ovako nesto prolaziti i jos voditi bitku na drugim terenima...ipak, ne donosi neku drasticnu odluku bas danas kad si povrijedjena i razocarana, mozda da se strpis koji dan da se sve slegne, pa da onda krenes razrjesavati situaciju...
Znam da te sad nista ne moze utjesiti, ali znaj, nista nije vjecno, tako ni tuzni djelovi zivota...

----------


## dazler

Malena  :grouphug: 

Cure da Vas pitam : trasfer 8 staničnog 3 dan mi je bio 20.11.2014.,kada bi najranije mogla napraviti test?

----------


## fuksija

Dazler..ja ti ne znam odgovor..pretpostavljam da bi se test na urin mogao raditi najranije prvi dan izostanka M..a vjerojatno u krvi i ranije..

Ja zvala dokica..veli da jos pijem Duphaston do pon pa da tad napravim test..hm...

----------


## bubekica

Dazler,
napravi test 11dnt.

Fuksija,
zao mi je sto je negativan, ali kao i tvoj doktor, smatram da jos ima nade. Buduci ne znas kad je tocno bila ovulacija, tesko je reci jel prerano ili ne. Strpi se do ponedjeljka. Ako slucajno prokrvaris prije, napravi test tada, da se iskljuci mogucnost trudnoce pa ces vjerojatno prekinuti duphastone, ali naravno, u dogovoru s doktorom.

----------


## medonija

Razmišljala sam gdje napisati post, pa nekako mislim da da ovdje uvijek dobro dođu pozitivne vibere...

Prije točno dvije godine, na današnji dan oko 9-10h, vraćene su mi dvije mrvice na čuvanje… Prvi postupak… dobili smo samo 5 jajnih stanica… samo 2 su se oplodile… nitko nije bio previše optimističan, osim mene… Nakon transfera drA  mi  je rekao_ Mi smo svoje napravili, što se nas tiče vi ste trudni_, na što sam mu odgovorila, _Pa naravno! I što se mene tiče, ja sam trudna!_ 
Uslijedili su predugi dani čekanja i nadanja, maženja buše i razgovora s mojim „bebicama“… Stalno sam sve u obitelji ispravljala na množinu, nekako nisam mogla izgovorit u jednini „beba“ … 
Postalo mi je sumnjivo kad sam ujutro u 8 za doručak napravila i pojela pole krumpira, 20dag špeka i glavicu luka  :njam:  i nikad u životu mi ništa nije bilo tako fino!… više nisam mogla čekati vađenje bete i drugo jutro sam popiškila plus velik ko kuća!!! 
2-3 dana kasnije, nakon vađenja bete, kad sam ušla u ordinaciju kod drA  pružili smo si ruke i s osmijehom od uha do uha u isti glas jedan drugom rekli ČESTITAM! Sestre su me izgrlile i izljubile, stvarno su divne, mnogi "bliži"  ljudi nisu se tako iskreno razveselili našoj sreći… Sve mi je to tada bilo nekako normalno, _Pa naravno!_ Nekako očekivano i nije me iznenadilo, kao normalan razvoj događaja… ma, zapravo nisam bila ni svjesna sreće i blagoslova…

Beta je vrtoglavo rasla i ja sam već bila sigurna u ono što je i uzv potvrdio: dva prekrasna srčeka koja su svom snagom tamburali već sa 5+6tt! Sjećam se u ordinaciji izbezumljenosti mm dok je gledao u ekran uzv-a. :Laughing:  A na putu do doma smo se oboje samo cerekali suznih očiju od sreće i tu i tamo je neko izustio _Je**te, dva komada! … Isuse! Blizanci!..._ 

Uslijedilo je prekrasnih 9 mjeseci, možda najljepših u mom životu! Nikakvih problema, školska trudnoća, i dok su svi oko mene svakim danom sve više štrikali,  mene su tako pucali hormoni da sam cijelo vrijeme bila high ko na drogama: super raspoložena, ništa mi nije bilo teško, uživala sam svaki trenutak, osmijeh mi se nije skidao s lica! 
Približio se termin i opća nevjerica, pola foruma je brojalo samnom dane prije i nakon termina u bonici, padale su i oklade o The Datumu… dogurali smo na nevjerojatnih 41+2tt! Večer prije dogovorene indukcije počeli su trudovi i drugo jutro došli su na svijet moji mišeki: Luka&Lana, oboje oko 3100g i 50cm  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Prekosutra ćemo napuniti 15mjeseci! Prekrasni su, zdravi, fenomenalni, posebni! Bilo je i teško i naporno, pogotovo prvih mjeseci, ali je u svakom slučaju neprocjenjivo! 
Mislim da smo posebni i vrijedimo više jer smo pobijedili neplodnost i posebno jer smo roditelji blizanaca!(Nemojte krivo shvatiti, mislim to za sve nas borce ovdje)
Ukrast ću potpis jedne twin mame ovdje: Sreća i radost stanuju na mojoj adresi! 

Oprostite na podužem postu, ali taaako se volim sjetiti tih posebnih dana u našim životima, a vi ste jedini koji iskreno razumiju.
Od srca želim svima uspjeh i sreću i želim čitati što prije što više ovakvih postova!

SRETNO!  :Love:

----------


## dazler

Cure hvala
Fuksija  :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 
Medonija predivna priča...oči mi zasuzile i svima nam želim isti scenarij

----------


## fuksija

Medonija..i meni su oči zasuzile..joj želim nam svima takvu sreću...
Ja sam sad tak nestrpljiva da ću izluditi do pon...imali tu još s iskustvima s duphastonom?ja si sad samo mislim kak mi kasni radi duphastona  :Sad:  mislim,tek mi je 27.dc..nekad mi dođe i 28. i 29. ali mislim si kak mi je O bila 11.11...ma ne znam više šta mislim...curke,koje ste koristile duphaston, da li vam je M kasnila radi duphastona?je li itko imao ovakvu situaciju?da je test negativan a M nema...oprostite što davim sa svojim postovima ali gdje drugdje da pitam?vi ipak znate najviše  :Wink:

----------


## maybe---

Evo ako mogu pomoci, ja sam pila duphaston nekoliko mjeseci radi regulacije ciklusa. jedno vrijeme su mi bili uredni, a onda su poceli biti duzi, kao i prije duph.. Posto se ciklus opet pobrkao prestala sam ih piti, dr.me pozvao da pratimo kad mi je O i - ostala trudna  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*Medonija* predivno si sve napisala i slažem se mi žene koje se borimo sa neplodnošću i prolazimo duge godine borebe, nade i razočarenja smo posebne i za to je potrebna velika snaga. A najljepša nagrada je beba/bebe. 
Ti si jedan primjer kako sa blizanačkom trudnoćom može sve proći školski do samog kraja bez komplikacija. Puno zdravlja, sreće i ljubavi tvojoj djeci.

----------


## dazler

Fuksija meni pod duphastonima nikada nije kasnila menga,ali ima cura kojima je,sve je to individualno.Menga mi je kasnila 2 tjedna nakon prekinute stimulacije jer su mi se napravile folikularne ciste,ali ja se nadam da tebi kasni zbog + kojeg možda ugledaš za dan-dva.Uglavnom slušaj doktora i pij do ponedjeljka

----------


## daxy

Pozdrav svima.
Nova sam na forumu i nova u postupku.
Pridružila bih vam se u čekanju ako me prihvaćate.  :Smile: 

U postupku sam AIH,stimulacija je bila Klomifen 3x1 i imam 1 folikul.
Sutra je AIH.

Svima koji su uspjeli čestitam i želim urednu,dosadnu školsku trudnoću i takav porod.
Vama koje ste u postupku i čekate želim puno sreće i pozitivne testove i bete!

----------


## vojvodjanka

I ja sam od danas betocekalica! Prezadovoljna sam rezultatom, jedna mrvica mi je vracena, a 5 smrznuto  :Smile: !

----------


## bubekica

daxy dobrodosla!
U kojoj si klinici?
vojvodjanka
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## daxy

bubekica hvala na dobrodošlici.  :Smile:  
Ja sam u KBC-Split,vodi me dr. Marušić.

----------


## daxy

Možda da ukratko napišem nešto o sebi.
Pokušavamo 2 godine. Prošle godine u 10 mjesecu smo obavili pretrage,ja hormone,briseve,MM spermiogram.
Sve uredno,MM normozoospermia.
Kasnije sam vadila AMH koji je povišen (54) i dobijem dijagnozu PCOS zbog njega.
U prvi mjesec ove godine sam radila HSG koji je bio uredan.
Malo eksperimentirali sa folikulometrijom i ciljanjem odnosa - bez uspjeha. 
U 8 mjesecu krenuli na pretrage potrebne za postupak.
Dobijem neke povišene vrijednosti hormona 3 DC (testosteron,progesteron i SHBG),a 21 DC prog iznosi 28 (kaže dr: nisko za O).
Dr.potvrđuje dijagnozu PCOS i dobijem još jednu: disfunkcija žutog tijela. 
Imam spoting svaki ciklus. Nekad od 3 DPO pa do M s prekidima,a nekad kontinuirano.
MM i dalje ima normozoospermiu. 

Pila sam u jednom ciklusu Klomifen 1x1,u drugom 2x1 i sad u ovom ciklusu za postupak 3x1 i svaki put sam dobila samo jedan folikul.

Znam da s IUI šanse nisu baš velike,al ja se svejedno nadam.  :Smile:

----------


## bebushkica

Medonija-prekrasno, prekrasno, prekrasno...zelim nam to svima tu na forumu  :Smile: ))

----------


## funky

> Možda da ukratko napišem nešto o sebi.
> Pokušavamo 2 godine. Prošle godine u 10 mjesecu smo obavili pretrage,ja hormone,briseve,MM spermiogram.
> Sve uredno,MM normozoospermia.
> Kasnije sam vadila AMH koji je povišen (54) i dobijem dijagnozu PCOS zbog njega.
> U prvi mjesec ove godine sam radila HSG koji je bio uredan.
> Malo eksperimentirali sa folikulometrijom i ciljanjem odnosa - bez uspjeha. 
> U 8 mjesecu krenuli na pretrage potrebne za postupak.
> Dobijem neke povišene vrijednosti hormona 3 DC (testosteron,progesteron i SHBG),a 21 DC prog iznosi 28 (kaže dr: nisko za O).
> Dr.potvrđuje dijagnozu PCOS i dobijem još jednu: disfunkcija žutog tijela. 
> ...


Koliki su ti FSH i LH i da li je LH veci od FSH, jer je i to jedna od karakteristika pcos...ipak, sve se to zna kontrolirati, a tocnu kvalitetu jajnih stanica znat ces tek ako udjes u postupak IVFa...ono sto sama mozes u regulaciji pcos jeste da reguliras tjelesnu tezinu makar za 2-3 kg, moja je prija sa pcos nedavno ostala trudna cekajuci postupak, s tim da je izgubila par kg...i nju je vodila dr.marusic o kojoj ima samo pohvale, pa evo nadam se da ces i ti dozivjeti slican scenarij...sretno i svim cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

> Cure da Vas pitam : trasfer 8 staničnog 3 dan mi je bio 20.11.2014.,kada bi najranije mogla napraviti test?


Meni je bio pozitivan na 10dpt  :Wink: 

Medonija  :Heart:

----------


## Argente

:Bye:  mojoj staroj terminuši i konkurentici-prenositeljici Medoniji
 :pivo:  za svih (daxy plaća jer je nova)

----------


## daxy

funky, upravo u tome je stvar da mi je FSH:LH omjer dobar. Dobila sam dijagnozu PCOS zbog visokog AMH i povišenog testosterona i SHBG ( sve na 3.DC). 
Evo nalaza: FSH: 4,2 (1,8-9,4) ; LH 2,5 (0,8-10,4) ; PROLAKTIN: 177 (81-597)
Ono zbog čega sam dobila dijagnozu: TESTOSTERON: 3,4 (0,4-2,7) ; SHBG 101,3 (10-80) i AMH 54,87 ( > 48,5 -povećane koncentracije)

Nemam problema s kilogramima,upravo sam na zlatnoj sredini. Imam idealnu težinu na svoju visinu (165/60).
Mislim mogu ja pokušat i skinuti 2-3 kg,ne bi mi to bio problem.
Za dr. Marušić i ja imam samo riječi hvale. Super je ta žena. Dobro pamti,moram nadodat jer sam joj pokazivala svoje grafove u siječnju,a sjetila ih se sad kad smo radili f-metriju. Pozitivna je i s njom možeš pričati normalno,ne podcjenjuje tvoje znanje,ne gleda s visoka. Ma sve najbolje.
Hvala ti puno,čestitke priji. Uvijek volim čuti kad netko uspije.  :Very Happy:

----------


## daxy

Argente,naravno evo svima  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:  od mene.

----------


## funky

Daxy, stvarno su ti nalazi ok, osim ovih par, vjeruj svojoj doktorici i nadam se da ce uskoro uletit plusic, za kg sam spomenula priju, i ona je imala super kilazu, eto valjda ipak ima neke veze :Wink: 
Sretno ti na inseminaciji, da uspije!
E, doletit cu nazdravit s vama za par dana kad rodim :Wink:

----------


## fuksija

Došla M...  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

> Došla M...


Zao mi je.
Obavezno se javi dr.

----------


## vatra86

Evo cure, one koje me znaju i ne znaju... Malo cu rezimirati pricu.u mpu smo tocno dvije godina i dva mj. Nakon dva prirodna i jedan stimulirali ostala trudna, nakon 21 tt abortus, od onda je proslo godina dana. Htijeli krenuti u 6 mj kada su se zaredala dva nalaza azoo, i napokon danas dozivjeli za nas dobar nalaz i krecemo sa stimuliranim u 1/15. Eto za nas odlicne vijesti
Nadam se da cu sad biti mali aktivnija na ovom pdf
I svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivne postupke

----------


## fuksija

Pozdrav vatra!

Javila sam se dokiću i to rano ujutro..bilo je 7:58h..nisam mogla ni 8:00 docekati  :Smile:  samo da sto prije krenemo dalje..sutra idem k njemu..ne znam samo kak bu to izgledalo 2.dc...brrr..zadnji put sam bila 4.dc al tad je vec sve bilo ok..sad idemo na inseminaciju..ne znam kak bu to islo..da li će biti lijekovi, koji...

----------


## ivana.sky

fuksija  :Love: 

vatra86 sretno  :fige:

----------


## dazler

Fuksija  :Love: 
Cure da li je dan transfera nulti dan ili prvi dan?

----------


## nova21

ja sam još 2 dana na duphastonu i čekam m da dođe da moguna konzultacije za postupak, dan transfera je nulti dan

----------


## Bananka

Fuksija  :Love: 
Vatra86 i svim ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




> Cure da li je dan transfera nulti dan ili prvi dan?


Dazler, dan transfera se računa kao nulti dan.

----------


## dazler

Hvala cure

----------


## Kadauna

medonija - HVALA za priču koju bi trebalo nalijepiti i na topic NAŠE PRIČE 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/11635-Na%C5%A1e-pri%C4%8De
iako moram priznati da ne dijelim posebnost i tvrdnje da smo posebne zato što smo zatrudnili nakon MPO, zato što smo zatrudnili nakon 1. IVF-a, nakon 18. ICSI-a, zato što smo zatrudnile u postupku s doniranom jajnom stanicom ili  zato što još nismo zatrudnile a još se borimo ili zato što smo rodili blizance ili trojčeke, no svakom svoje  :Kiss: 

Nisam pratila ovih par dana jer smo virozni, ali pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve koje su u postupku, za one koje čekaju betu, transfer, punkciju, za tužnice pak veliki zagrljaj a za sve forumašice runda kave i čaja (meni s limunom i medom)  :Coffee:   i naravno neizostavna rakijca u rano jutro  :pivo:

----------


## tulipan83

sutra punkcija, al možda bez transfera zbog hiperstimulacije

----------


## jo1974

> sutra punkcija, al možda bez transfera zbog hiperstimulacije


Sretno tulipan83 nek ti bude kao meni   :Smile:

----------


## tulipan83

> Sretno tulipan83 nek ti bude kao meni


hvala ti!!!!! nije me bilo tu od 4mj al sam virnula koji put za tebe.!! Tvoj smijeh mi je ostao u dubokom sjećanju!!!!!

----------


## eryngium

Malo kasno na pojilo stižem ali se poslužujem.  :pivo:  Hvala Kadauna.

I pridružujem tužnicama u  :grouphug: 
Čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## fuksija

Ja se danas dogovorila s dr.A za inseminaciju u ovom ciklusu..sutra mi je 3.dc i krećem s klomifenima (1x1)..ako bude više js bit će punkcija jer ne želimo blizance zbog rizika..ne znam koliko bi me u tom slučaju koštalo sve to? Što se radi nakon punkcije? Zamrzavaju preostale js ili se to sve oplodi pa onda smrzne? Budući da uzimam klomifen znači li to da je to stimulirani postupak? Pitam zbog toga kako se to izračunsva kod plaćanja..

----------


## antony34

Fuksija to ti je prirodni postupak i kostat ce te postupak oko 5000 kn. A za zamrzavanje ti nebi znala reci. Sretno.

----------


## tulipan83

odrađena punkcija. 13 stanica. 12 ide u oplodnju. rezultate saznam 4.12 a onda FET u 1mj.

----------


## tetagogolina

> odrađena punkcija. 13 stanica. 12 ide u oplodnju. rezultate saznam 4.12 a onda FET u 1mj.


 znači ipak ništa sad od transfera?
 :fige:  za FET

----------


## tulipan83

> znači ipak ništa sad od transfera?
>  za FET


ništa od ET. iako sam zadnji put imala 19 stanica, baš mi je dr gledala u komp, i bio je tad transfer, al ona ipak neće. nema veze. sad će brzo 1mj.

----------


## malenna88

pozdrav cure..jucer dosla M zvala sam jucer bolnicu da im kazem a oni nazovite u nedjelju kad vam je receno da uradite test  :kettlebell: 

M mi je cudna skroz. mislim da zbog Crinone gela imam neke ugruske, a jutros su bili komadi  :gaah: 

Ja sad idem na jednu dugu pauzu, prvo sredit sve pa onda pocet opet sa postupkom. 

SVIMA ZELIM PUNO SRECE U SVEMU, VELIKE BETE I PUNO POZITOVNIH TESTOVA.... naravno nastavit cu vas pratit

----------


## ivana.sky

malena88  :Love:

----------


## dazler

Malena pridruzujem se i ja  :Sad: 
Od 8 dnt neko smeđe brljavljenje,danas 10 dnt test negativan,cice ispuhane
Svim curama u postupku fige do neba

----------


## pak

Svim tuznicama  :Love: 
Ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje !
Danas je dan za odmaranje pa eto  :Coffee:   :pivo: , :kokice: . Zivjeli !

----------


## fuksija

Budući da mi je ročkas, častim sve s jednim finim domaćim višnjevcem  :pivo:  :mama:  :balon:  i nazdravljam svima nek nam bude sa srećom u ovom ciklusu  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

fuksija,
sretan rodjendan  :pivo:

----------


## Medeja

I moj IVF je bio neuspjesan. A jucer mi je stigla i m. Sada mala pauza mjesec-dva i opet u nove pobjede.

----------


## eryngium

Medeja  :Love: 

I evo jutarnja  :Coffee:  plus  :pivo:  pa kome što paše.

----------


## sushi

hvala eryngium  :Coffee: , a pridružujem se i rundi za fuksijin rodjendan  :pivo: 

tužnicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## daxy

Pozdrav,svima. 

Svima koje nisu uspjele ovaj put želim puno sreće u sljedećem pokušaju i da mi budete najveselije trudnice.  :grouphug: 

fuksija,tebi sretan rođendan.  :pivo: 

Svima koji su u postupku želim puno sreće.  :fige: 

Mi smo bili na AIH u četvrtak i sve je prošlo uredno. Sad čekamo i nadamo se da ćemo biti u onih 10-12% kojima AIH uspije.
Ja sam na Utrogestanima (3x1 vaginalno) i pijem Folacin.

----------


## dazler

Beta 0,6 
Daxy i ostale cure u postupcima  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Joss

> Beta 0,6 
> Daxy i ostale cure u postupcima



Također i kod mene ...

----------


## bebushkica

Ja nisam ni isla vaditi betu...dobila prekjucer...sad je pitanje kakvo je stanje na SD-u i da li da uopce idem gore....mah...

----------


## venera82

prije svega cestitam svim trudnicama od <3,    :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap: 

evo da i ja javim da sa imala FET 24.11. i sada čekam da vadim betu 10.12.

----------


## venera82

e da pijem estrofem i elevit i stavljam utriće

----------


## ivana.sky

sretno svima koji cekaju nesto ~~~~~~~~~~~ neka vam betice budu velike, testici pozitivni i blagdani lijepi  :Very Happy:

----------


## malenna88

Meni poslali papire da im javim kad zelim opet pocet postupak...
Ja im fino javila zelim pauzu, da sredim svoj zivot ..A oni fino poslali i recepte i protokol..pa sta sad da radim

Umjesto Gonala stavili sad Menopur, jel to neko koristio

----------


## ivana.sky

mozda je to neki nacin "vise sile" koji ti govori da ne odustanes bas sad?  :Unsure:

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam danas bila kod endokrinologa i tsh mi se još povisio iako sam počela s terapijom  :Sad:  ne znam koliko treba biti da se može u postupak?

----------


## bubekica

Koliki ti je tsh?
Za postupak se preporuca da je tsh 1,5-2,0 iako mnogi ginekolozi to zanemaruju.

----------


## orhideja.

Danas 12dnt dvodnevna dva embrija, točno u 12h jedva vidljiva crtica (na slici) uzivo se bolje vidi
beta u petak (iako je trebala bit tek 7.12)  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :Cekam:

----------


## ivana.sky

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:

----------


## dazler

Orhideja  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Argente

:Very Happy:   :pivo:

----------


## venera82

orhideja  :Very Happy: 

di su betocekalice, koliko nas ima? 
ja betu vadim 10.12.,uuuu to je tako blizu, a ja nemam nikakvih simptoma. spremna sam na sve, a baš se previše i ne nadam. bija je FET i vraćen mi je 1 embrij star 2 dana (ne znam koliko stanični, ja nisam pitala, a ni oni mi nisu rekli).

----------


## žužy

*orhideja.* ,super  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !

Svim betočekalicama, brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!

----------


## fuksija

Orhideja..bravo!Nadam se da je to to!  :Wink: 
Venera, držim fige  :Wink: 

Ja sam danas bila na folikulometriji nakon što sam 5 dan uzimala 1xtbl klomifena i imam 4 folikula!! ajme! a nismo to htjeli..htjeli smo na inseminaciju..ali sad ću morati na punkciju i na ivf..i vratit će mi samo jedan zametak jer više ne želimo (ni doktor ni mi)..zbog rizika jer već imam dijete se teškoćama....znam da su tu veće šanse i uzbuđena sam ali istodobno i šokirana cifrom jer idem privatno..i nije mi jasno zašto su mi rekli cijenu kao da je stimulirani ivf??pa zar se klomifen ubraja u stimulirani?i koja je uopće razlika?Pa sama sam si platila klomifen i zašto mi onda naplaćuje više? koja je razlika između stimuliranog i prirodnog ivf-a kad im je svejedno, punktiraju tak i tak?? ne kuzim...
E da..pitanje..ići ću na  anesteziju kod punkcije..opću..zanima me kako će mi biti taj dan?da li ću morati ležati?trenerica sam pa pretpostavljam da neću moći trenirati?isto tako i nakon embriotransfera ću morati mirovati,zar ne?moram se organizirati a sve je to sljedeći tjedan pa molim vas odgovor  :Wink:

----------


## fuksija

I da, tsh mi je sad 3,03 i uopće me dr nije pitao za to..

----------


## antony34

Fuksija ne bi ti SMJELLI racunati stimulirani jer klomici nisu na popisu stimulacije vec pomoc u prirodnom. Sad dal ce racunat tako jer imas 4 folikula to ne znam al svakako ih pitaj. Mislim da nakon anestezije neces moc raditi jer ces biti malo ko pijana. Sretno

----------


## bubekica

*fuksija*
klomifen se ne ubraja u stimulirani, to je tzv. polustimulacija, cak i da se doda koja pikica i dalje bi bila polustimulacija.
cijena prirodnog i stimuliranog razlikuje se prvenstveno zbog broja dobivenih jajnih stanica i razlicitog rada biologa u laboratoriju (nije isto raditi s 1 jajnom stanicom ili s njih 10).
nakon punkcije preporuca se mirovanje jer su jajnici uvecani. mirovanje kako bi se "primilo" nije potrebno, ali savjetovala bih ti da izbjegavas teze fizicke aktivnosti poput treninga. pravo na bolovanje imas.

i ne cudi me da alebic ignorira ne-idealan tsh, to je poznato za njega.

----------


## maca2

Cure, ne znam gdje/koga da pitam pa cu pokusati ovdje. U pon. trebam u MB na FET ali sinoc me ulovila neka gripa/viroza sto vec...temp. se penje do 39, sve me boli, ne mogu gutati koliko me grlo boli  :Sad: ...vjerujem da ce mi do pon biti bolje ali ne znam hoce li takvo stanje ugroziti uspjesnost postupka? Da odgodim sve ili? A taman smo si poslozili godisnji odmor, financije...ja obavila 2 uzv...

----------


## tetagogolina

> Cure, ne znam gdje/koga da pitam pa cu pokusati ovdje. U pon. trebam u MB na FET ali sinoc me ulovila neka gripa/viroza sto vec...temp. se penje do 39, sve me boli, ne mogu gutati koliko me grlo boli ...vjerujem da ce mi do pon biti bolje ali ne znam hoce li takvo stanje ugroziti uspjesnost postupka? Da odgodim sve ili? A taman smo si poslozili godisnji odmor, financije...ja obavila 2 uzv...


Na prvi IVF sam išla ni mrtva ni živa, kašalj, bronhitis, antibiotik, a kad ono moja zvrkica se primila  :Yes:

----------


## fuksija

tetagogolina..ma super!  :Wink:  viš ti kak to kad hoće,hoće..

ma nije mene Alebić ni pitao kakav mi je tsh a kamoli da ga je onda izignorirao..
znači, ovisi o broju js ili zametaka kako računaju?Meni na cjeniku piše jedna cifra za ivf stimulirani (2-5 stanica) a druga za ivf u prirodnom..znači ako imam 2 ili više js to je onda odmah stimulirani postupak?

----------


## bubekica

2- 5 stanica bi trebao biti polustimulirani, vise od 5 stimulirani.

----------


## bubekica

sad vidim da imaju posebno cijenu za 2-5 i >5 to ti je onda ok, neovisno kako si ti dosla do tih 2-5 jajnih stanica.

----------


## Sanjolina

Pozdrav svima,dugo vas čitam a nikako da se uključim.Moja priča je duga,u prvom postupku punkcijom mi izvađeno 16 js,hiperstimulacija vraćene 2 blastice 4 zamrznute i bingo!!Trudna iz prve simptomi nikakvi osim pms.Priča ima tužan kraj,inducirani porod u 21 tt,na prvom uzv otkrivena velika cista koja samo raste i raste i potiskuje sve organe.Digla se na noge krenila dalje i evo me sada 7 mj nakon 27.11 FET betu vadim 11.12.Vraćene dvi blastice.I sad sidin i čekan.Sise me danas počele bolit na početku neko bockanje malo desni jajnik malo lijevi ponekad kroz jutro dok ležin u krevetu neki pms.Jučer donji dio leđa ža umrit misla sam da ću morat popit nešto za bolove,podrigujem ko neki krčmar i to je to otprilike.Podrigivanje prepisujem utrogestanu tj progesteronu.Eto,nadam se da će uz vas bit lakše čekat. :worldcup:

----------


## maca2

hvala tetagogolina! baš si me sad ohrabrila  :Wink:

----------


## tetagogolina

> hvala tetagogolina! baš si me sad ohrabrila



jer nakon postupka ti daju tabletice protiv odbacivanja(prednison), bar meni jesu oba puta, što znači da moraju i malo spustit imunitet, a tvoj(a tad i moj) je već  poljuljan tako da neće odbacit plod  :Wink:

----------


## funky

cekalice da ovaj put bude sve kako treba, svim curama zelim puno srece, evo vibrice od stare trudilice i trudnice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## orhideja.

> Danas 12dnt dvodnevna dva embrija, točno u 12h jedva vidljiva crtica (na slici) uzivo se bolje vidi
> beta u petak (iako je trebala bit tek 7.12)


14dnt test neg-beta 15,4....biokemiska  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## leptirić27

Bokic curke. Nisam dugo pisala jer sam eto cekala da vidimo jel ce doci vjestica. Danas mi je 30 dan ciklusa i jos je nema (HVALA DRAGOM BOGU). a obzirom da sam pila dulphastona uvijek dobijem 3 dan poslije njega. To je trebala biti srijeda. Sad se nadam da ni nece doci. Jel rano da test napravim obzirom da sam nestrpljiva ili da cekam? To mi je prvi ciklus sa klomifenom pa jel postoji mogucnost da mouda zbog toga samo kasni a ne zbog trudnoce?

----------


## venera82

*orhideja* žao mi je.....

*sanjolina* priča je doista tužna,,, ali krenila si dalje i drži se,, ja betu vadim 10.12. i nemam nikakvih simptoma, a danas je 11dpt (malo mi to čudno, sinoć me je malo bolilo kad pred pms ali danas ništa). možda sutra pišnem test.....

----------


## phiphy

> Bokic curke. Nisam dugo pisala jer sam eto cekala da vidimo jel ce doci vjestica. Danas mi je 30 dan ciklusa i jos je nema (HVALA DRAGOM BOGU). a obzirom da sam pila dulphastona uvijek dobijem 3 dan poslije njega. To je trebala biti srijeda. Sad se nadam da ni nece doci. Jel rano da test napravim obzirom da sam nestrpljiva ili da cekam? To mi je prvi ciklus sa klomifenom pa jel postoji mogucnost da mouda zbog toga samo kasni a ne zbog trudnoce?


Kad ti je bila ovulacija? Ako je prošlo 2 tjedna od nje, nije prerano za testić, iako postoji mala vjerojatnost da bude lažno negativan  :Smile:  .

----------


## tetagogolina

*orhideja*  :Love:

----------


## nova21

ništa od postupka idem na driling prvo

----------


## leptirić27

Phiphy ovulacija mi je bila između 16. I 18. Dana ciklusa. Ne znam tocno jer je bio vikend pa nisam mogla na uzv a  ovulacijski test bio i subotu i nedjelju negativan. A simptoma bas nikakvih osim laganog probadanja na lijevoj i desnoj strani. Pretpostavljaam da je jos rano. A vidjet cemo kroz koji dan.

----------


## funky

Orhideja, drzi se...

----------


## kika222

Draga orhideja žao mi je :Sad: 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## fuksija

Orhideja..bas mi je zao..
Nova...kakav driling?
Ja sam bila danas na uzv..imam dva folikula od 16 (valjda mm?)..jedan od 17..jedan 15..jedan 14..u utorak punkcija..
Drzte fige  :Wink:

----------


## Sanjolina

Venera82
Evo danas ama bas nikakvih simptoma od nicega za nista uzaaaas.
To je za ispalit,meni se neda te testove i to u ponediljak/utorak triban doc vjestica pa se nadam da nece.Beta u cetvrtak.

----------


## fuksija

Curke,meni je nocas bilo tako lose..ne znam od cega. Dakle 11dc..popila 5 klomifena od 3.dc i to je sve. Jos pijem eutyrox..ugl probudila se usred noci sa uzasnom glavoboljom, nikad me nije tako boljela glava i to naprijed...bila sam blijeđa od zida...povraćala..tresla sam se toliko da je to bilo strasno..sjela sam kraj otvorenog prozora da mi dode zraka al nis nije pomagalo..mislila sam da cu se onesvijestiti..onda sam probudila muza da zove bolnicu ali nitko se nije javljao..povratila sam, legla i zaspala. Sad me jos boli glava..mislila sam da li su to mozda neki simptomi hiperstimulacije ili to nema veze s tim? Muz mi veli da me ulovila panika i da je to reakcija..

----------


## saan

Fuksija mislim d ti je to mozda od eutyroksa.... jel ga pijes duze ili si tak sad pocela?

----------


## fuksija

Pijem ga mjesec dana..dozu od 25 mikrogr..a sad sam dobila novu dozu..jedan dan 25 a drugi dan 50

----------


## leptirić27

Evo mene natrag. Danas na 32. Dc napravila clearblue test. Druga crtica se pojavila ali jako blijeda u odnosu na prvu crticu. U testu kaze da klomifen i tablete za bolove ne utjecu na rezultat testa. Ipak malo sam van sebe i jos ne mogu vjerovat... mogu li testovi lagati? Pitanje je sad.

----------


## tetagogolina

I blijeda crta je crta  :Smile: 
Tijelo ti stvara BHCG, samo je pitanje koliko, izvadi betu, to ti je najsigurnije....sretno!!!

----------


## antony34

Cure imam pitanje. Jucer dobila stopericu i danas jajnik boli ko lud. Jel moguce da je folikul pukao?

----------


## Ginger

antony, moguce je da je pukao bez obzira na stopericu (meni je dva puta)
a mozda se samo priprema pa lijepo doceka

leptiric, crta je crta  :Smile: 
medjutim, s obzirom da je cb test, nadam se da je debela crta, jer ako je tanka mogla bi biti evaporacijska
al nema veze koliko je tamna, jos ti jedno vrijeme nece biti tamna kao kontrolna
najbolje izvadi betu i nek bude velika!

orhideja  :Love:

----------


## Argente

fuksija, to ti nisu simptomi hipera, bit će nuspojava od klomića ili eut.

----------


## fuksija

Evo sad sam dobila Brevacid..jel se tako zove? Pitala sam sestru u vezi toga sto mi je bilo lose, veli da mi je to najvjerojatnije od hormona...u utorak idem na punkciju a sad me strah da ce mi puknuti prije vremena  :Sad: 

Leptiric,drzim fige!  :Wink:

----------


## ivana.sky

Leptiric ~~~~~~  :fige:

----------


## venera82

Leptiric, fuksija     :Klap: 

meni je u srijedu beta, ne usudim se još praviti test, možda sutra

----------


## mura

Pozdrav cure...mi imamo iza sebe prvu neuspjesnu inseminaciju, danas dosla m. Krećemo dalje u borbu...

Svima želim sreću da čim prije vidite svoje plusice na testu  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

mura  :Love:  sretno

----------


## malena19

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ,  :fige:   :grouphug:  svima kome treba..

mi ipak ovaj mjesec idemo u FET  :Smile:  bila danas gore i krenula sa estrofemom.. 17-tog pregled i ako je sve ok 22-og transfer  :Very Happy:

----------


## s_iva

Orhideja, žao mi je, baš sam se ponadala  :Love:

----------


## vojvodjanka

Evo, i ja prijavljujem svoj prvi neuspesan ICSI :'(. Ipak, optimizam mi dize cinjenica da imamo 5 smrzlica, transfer jednog ili dva od njih u prvom mesecu i posle toga jos dva (friska) pokusaja o trosku drzave u slucaju da nam budu potrebni. Veliki zagrljaj svim tuznicama  :Smile: .

----------


## Mury

Malena19,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~za FET!!!
Vojvodanka  :Love: ,ali za FET ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Mura i Orhideja,zao mi je!!!

----------


## dunja12

Pozdrav svima na forumu, nova sam u ovim vodama i ne znam previše o iskustvu 'od transfera do bete'... Naime, iza mene je sada prvi ivf postupak u kojem je došlo do hiperstimulacije pa transfera nije bilo već je odgođen za 2mj. Znači, zaostale terapije nema, nema bolova od punkcije i ostalog... Ovaj mjesec imala sam FET (2 blastociste)...i htjela bih s vama podijeliti svoje simptome koji me zbunjuju,kao i sve vas ovdje . Prva tri dana nt jaaka bol u jajnicima, preponama i malo grčeva u maternici,ali ništa previše... danas mi je 6 dnt i nemam više baš takvih bolova niti iscjedak,samo sam bezvoljna,umorna i nekako nikakva =) Kavu ne pijem jer mi se nikako ne pije kad krenem s utrogestanom i estrofemom, pa to ne gledam kao neki simptom, temperatura do 37,3... grudi bolne,ali ništa previše i drugačije.. I da, ne osjecam mučninu,ali nemam ni neki apetit dok ne padne mrak =) Zbunjena sam :S

PS
Zaboravila sam napomenuti da sam prva tri dana imla smeđi iscjedak..popraćen navedenim bolovima...

----------


## sara10

Kopiram svoj post sa Potpom. u Splitu:

Evo cure da vam javim svoje novosti, imamo po prvi put POZITIVAN TEST na 12dnt. Napravila ga predvečer i odmah se pojavile dvije crtice. Ponovit ću ujutro sa prvim jutarnjim urinom, a onda beta...Nakon 3 godine borbe i 8 postupaka, još mi nije sjelo da imam +

----------


## kismet

Sara 10, divno, cestitam od srca i zelim ti skolsku trudnocu i jednu kasnoljetnu bebusku  :Smile:

----------


## innu

Sara10 čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*sara10* ,  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Čestitam!
 :pivo:  smrzlići!

----------


## ivana.sky

Sara10  :Klap:  jeeeeej

----------


## kika222

Sarice draga čestitam ti od srca!!!!!!!! Presretna sam zbog vas!!!!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## sara10

Hvala cure drage. kika222 pratit ćemo se...

Evo jutros ponovila test, odmah se pojavile dvi crtice, ma nije prošlo 3 sek, testna je odmah bila vidljiva. Jedva čekam betu....javim vam sve!

----------


## bubekica

Sara10  :Very Happy: 
"Jutros" u pola 5  :Laughing:  
To su tzv nocni testovi  :Smile: 
Vibram za beturinu!!!

----------


## arlena

Sara cestitke!!! Za veliku betutrinu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bebushkica

Sara cestitam od srca  :Smile:  mi evo bili na SD-u i u cet punkcija...nadam se s obzirom kako je bilo prosli put...valjda cemo ovaj put imati vise srece i stvarno obaviti tu punkciju a onda i nadati se da ce biti uspjesno  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Sara tooooooooooooooooooo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

sara  :Very Happy:

----------


## tetagogolina

*sara10* čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Sara cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## fuksija

Sara, cestitam!

Od moje punkcije nista  :Sad:  sve puklo..dok se nije mogao načuditi..kao prvo da je od tako malo klomifena bilo 4-5 folikula i da su pukli tako rano..veli rijetkost..al bio je tako drag, samo sto me nije zagrlio..

----------


## Mury

*Sara10*, i ovdje čestitke!!!! Čekamo sada tvoju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ želim ti najuredniju trudnoću i da za 8 mjeseci maziš jedno ili dvoje kao iz tvoga avatara  :Heart: 
*Fuksija*, grlim  :Love:

----------


## saan

Sara :Very Happy: 
Fuksija bas mi je zao.... uffff

----------


## mura

sara, čestitke  :Very Happy: 

fuksija, žao mi je...

----------


## dunja12

Pozdrav cure, 
iza mene je sada prvi ivf postupak u kojem je došlo do hiperstimulacije pa transfera nije bilo već je odgođen za 2mj. Znači, zaostale terapije nema, nema bolova od punkcije i ostalog... 

Ovaj mjesec imala sam FET (2 blastociste)...i htjela bih s vama podijeliti svoje simptome koji me zbunjuju,kao i sve vas ovdje . Prva tri dana nt jaaka bol u jajnicima, preponama i malo grčeva u maternici,ali ništa previše...
Odmah nakon transfera i naredna 3 dana imala sam smeđi iscjedak (u malim kolicinama s nekim tockicama)
 danas mi je 6 dnt i nemam više baš takvih bolova niti iscjedak,samo sam bezvoljna,umorna i nekako nikakva =) Kavu ne pijem jer mi se nikako ne pije kad krenem s utrogestanom i estrofemom, pa to ne gledam kao neki simptom, temperatura do 37,3... grudi bolne,ali ništa previše i drugačije.. I da, ne osjecam mučninu,ali nemam ni neki apetit dok ne padne mrak =) Zbunjena sam :S

----------


## sara38

> Kopiram svoj post sa Potpom. u Splitu:
> 
> Evo cure da vam javim svoje novosti, imamo po prvi put POZITIVAN TEST na 12dnt. Napravila ga predvečer i odmah se pojavile dvije crtice. Ponovit ću ujutro sa prvim jutarnjim urinom, a onda beta...Nakon 3 godine borbe i 8 postupaka, još mi nije sjelo da imam +


U ovo vrijeme prije tri godine sam i ja vidjela te famozne dvije crte... Imenjakinjo želim ti isti scenarij i čestitam još jednom od srca!

----------


## antony34

Sara cestitam :Smile:  . Fuksija zao mi je:'(  nadam se da ce ti drugi put uspijeti.

----------


## orhideja.

Sara  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## venera82

Sara cestitam od  :Heart:  (3 godine i 8 pokušaja, svaka čast, to me vodi dalje........da dođemo i mi do cilja)

Fuksija bas mi je zao.... 

ja danas radila test i negativan je, sutra još odradim betu da to bude ''službeno'' i da se sa dr. dogovorim za sljedeći postupak ...... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sabu

fuksija baš mi žao...
jesi radila lh test prije štoperice?

----------


## snupi

samo da skicem , sara sretno do kraja i za veliku betu!

----------


## tetagogolina

*sara10*, jel stiga nalaz bete???? nestrpljivi smo za poskočit još jednom

----------


## Joss

Sara10 čestitam!!

----------


## rozalija

Sara10 iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasnu betu.

----------


## fuksija

Nisam radila lh test... ali sam imala osjecaj da bude tako jer sam u proslom ciklusu dobila stopericu i osjetila ovulaciju dosta prije tih 36 sati..od sad cu tam dezurat pred vratima ta tri dana  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

> *sara10*, jel stiga nalaz bete???? nestrpljivi smo za poskočit još jednom


Cure puno hvala svima na lijepim riječima. Tetagogolina sutra vadim betu i nadam se da će nalaz biti gotov isti dan jer ću vadit na Firule, jel zna tko iz St-a jel nalaz bude isti dan?

----------


## tetagogolina

> Cure puno hvala svima na lijepim riječima. Tetagogolina sutra vadim betu i nadam se da će nalaz biti gotov isti dan jer ću vadit na Firule, jel zna tko iz St-a jel nalaz bude isti dan?


Tek idući dan mi je rekla med. sestra pa sam zato išla u analize privatno

----------


## Argente

sara10, baš mi je drago za tebe! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra...odnosno preksutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sushi

sara10 čestitam!  :fige:  za lijepu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dunja12

A mene nitko ne ferma  :Sad: (

----------


## amazonka

sara10...čestitke...neka bude lijepa beta
dunja :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

*dunja*, već 9.dnt možeš napravit test, izdrži još 3 dana 

fuksija, žao mi je

----------


## Argente

Dunja12  :Laughing:  život je nepravedan!
Prvih par postova mora proći odobrenje pa kasne, na aktivnim temama onda brzo ostanu u prašini...drugi nastavili svoju spiku a tvoj se post pojavi tamo gdje vremenski pripada, dakle par komada unatrag...
Dobro nam došla  :pivo:

----------


## leptirić27

Sara10 čestitam!!!!!  I fige za veeeliku betu. Ostalim čekalicama  držim fige da im uspije. Ja na inzistiranje doktora isla na uzv ali jos se naravno nista ne vidi. Menga jos uvijek nije dosla a test je po drugi puta pozitivan. Sad cekamo ponedjeljak da doktor potvrdi...  :Cekam:   P.S. nesto mi ne valja sa privatnim porukama pa molim Žužy da mi se javi jer ja ne mogu slat poruke. Sama sebi ih saljem.  Grrrrr

----------


## žužy

*leptirić*, :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Čestitam od srca,baš mi je drago da vam uspjelo od prve!
valjda sam imala pun inbox,sad sam izbrisala

----------


## Sanjolina

Pozdrav svima
Cestitam na veeeelikim betama.
ja evo cekam svoju,moram vadit sutra.Danas 13ti dan,vracene dvi blastice.
simptomi pms,podrigivanje,booool u donjem dijelu leđa u biti sve klasicno kao pred M.Osim ovog podrigivanja koje me izludjuje a to prepisujem utrogestanu.
sretno svima!!!!

----------


## antony34

Evo ja da javim da nam se nije oplodila stanica. To je to od mene. Odustajemo za sad od svega. Svima puno srece zelim.

----------


## dunja12

tetagogolina, hvala na inf.




> Dunja12  život je nepravedan!
> Prvih par postova mora proći odobrenje pa kasne, na aktivnim temama onda brzo ostanu u prašini...drugi nastavili svoju spiku a tvoj se post pojavi tamo gdje vremenski pripada, dakle par komada unatrag...
> Dobro nam došla


A vidim da kasne poruke, nemaju povjerenja u mene  :Sad:  
Ugl. jučer ujutro sam napravila test, pa sam plakala jer je bio minus, sad sam kupila novi i ne želim ga isprobati jer se bojim da će opet biti minus. Ne mogu više čekati, čekanje ubija. Sinoć sam imala bolove u leđima i u lijevom jajniku, danas imam osjećaj da ću dobiti, sad od muke usisavam cijelu kuću  :Joggler:

----------


## fuksija

Antony, jako mi je zao..

----------


## lady555

antony draga žao mi je.... grlim puno :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

sara10 čestitam! gdje je beta???

----------


## stela10

Sara, Leptirić čestitam.
Antony i Fuksija grlim vas i samo hrabro dalje

----------


## sara10

Moja beta na 14dnt, a 17 dno je *456*, mislim da je to ok!!


leptirić čestitam!!
antony34 žao mi je jako.

----------


## vatra86

Dunja, sve simptome koje navodis mogu biti od Utrogestana, osim onog smeđeg iscjetka na pocetku koji moze biti i od implantacije, kao sta su cure rekle mozes napraviti test 9 dnt... Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za poz test

Saraaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaa super!!!! Cestitam ti od srca!!!!!! Neka bude skolski do kraja!!!

Svim tuznicama veeeliki hug!!! Budite uporne i nemojte odustati nikad!!!

----------


## tetagogolina

*sara10*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tetagogolina

venera82 i antony34  :Love:

----------


## tulipan83

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ,   svima kome treba..
> 
> mi ipak ovaj mjesec idemo u FET  bila danas gore i krenula sa estrofemom.. 17-tog pregled i ako je sve ok 22-og transfer


bravooo!!! ja cu tek u prvom i to krajem.jer mislim da ce mi doci kad su oni jos na godišnjem pa cu morati cekati kraj prvog mjeseca i novi ciklus. ciklusi mi se skratili na 24 dana a do sad sve super bilo.i evo vec cetvrti mjesec dobijem dva puta mjesečno. 

drugim curama sretno u svemu!!!!!

----------


## amazonka

Antony, žao mi je..
Dunja, dobrodošla i puno sreće ti želim..

----------


## dunja12

> Dunja, sve simptome koje navodis mogu biti od Utrogestana, osim onog smeđeg iscjetka na pocetku koji moze biti i od implantacije, kao sta su cure rekle mozes napraviti test 9 dnt... Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za poz test


Vatra, hvala na podršci, sutra mi je 9. dan, ujutro pravim test pa ću vidjeti, nadam se da će biti dvije crtice, iako već polako gubim nadu  :Nope:

----------


## Snekica

Beta je odlična! Čestitam još jednom!
Tužnice grlim...

----------


## venera82

sara, leptirić - čestitam od srca

antony - žao mi je, drži se

sanjolina, dunja - neka vam budu dvi lipe crtice (II)

e sad da ja javim moju betu koja je bila manja od 1, sada čekamo novu godinu i novi, nadam se dobitni, postupak. e a sad se treba vratiti u staru kolotečinu, sutra se vraćam na posao.....

----------


## željkica

aaaaaaaaaaa sara  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!!!!!!!beta je odlična !!!!!!!

----------


## sara10

Hvala cure puno. Željkice moja, još uvijek mi je nekako nestvarno ovo....
U petak ponavljam....

----------


## željkica

Znam nevirujes da se tebi događa! Ali ovaj putje trudnice naša! !!!

----------


## littlemouse1

pozzzzz svima....danas mi je 9 dan nakon transfera....od prvog dana do danas me stalno boli trbuh kao da ću svaki čas dobiti.....nemam iskustva s ovim ovo mi je prvi IVF pa vas molim za pomoć...betu trebam vadit 16. a večeras sam skužila da imam neki smeđi isjedak sad me je strah da nije menga :/ molim vas koji imate slične probleme i više iskustva da mi pomognete...hvala vam  :Smile:

----------


## kudri

ja bi rekla da su svim simptomi super. bol, iscjedak (vjerojatno impantacija). pišni test danas-sutra, pa ćeš znati :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## bebushkica

Bila danas na punkciji...jedna js...sutra zovem da vidim kako ide i kada je transfer...jel netko od vas pio estrofem? Za sta je to?

----------


## Sanjolina

Za sve koje su upratile moje poruke,danas vadila betu 14ti dan i ona je 717
U ponediljak je ponavljam.
Jos nevirujen....

----------


## suncokret19

> Bila danas na punkciji...jedna js...sutra zovem da vidim kako ide i kada je transfer...jel netko od vas pio estrofem? Za sta je to?


mislim da je to za zadebljanje endometrija...barem je meni tako soc.gin rekao

----------


## sara10

> Za sve koje su upratile moje poruke,danas vadila betu 14ti dan i ona je 717
> U ponediljak je ponavljam.
> Jos nevirujen....


Sanjolina čestitam!!! Super beta. A ja te nisam upratila od prije, a gdje si bila u postupku, u kbc Split? Koliko embrija ti je vraćeno? Sretno za dalje....

----------


## ivana.sky

> za sve koje su upratile moje poruke,danas vadila betu 14ti dan i ona je 717
> u ponediljak je ponavljam.
> Jos nevirujen....


:-d :-d

----------


## ivana.sky

:-d :-d

----------


## ivana.sky

nesto gadno steka sa smajlicima... ugl jeeeeeeeeeeeeej!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Sanjolina, prekrasno!

----------


## dunja12

evo i mene opet. Jutros sam radila test (onaj najjeftiniji), ali naravno pokazuje da nisam trudna. Danas mi je 9. dnt... 
ali ja se i dalje ne osjecam najbolje iako počinjem sumnjati da od ovoga nema nista,i dalje osjecam snaažne bolove u predjelu jajnika i prepona..pogtovo navecer prije spavanja...slabost,vrtoglavica,nervoza,plačljivos  t... zbunjena sam

----------


## leptirić27

Javljam se i ja sa svojim groznim vijestima (iako se još uvijek nadam da nisu grozne). Već par dana me boli u predjelu jajnika, čas lijevo, čas desno, nije neizdrživo, ali ipak malo neugodno. i danas me počne boliti želudac, bez razloga, nakon čega mi pozli, skoro se onesvjestila, napadaj vrućine. i smiri se to, da bi kroz neko vrijeme počeli bolovi u području pupka i donji dio trbuha i što je najgore vidim na dnevnom ulošku smečkastu mrlju sa nekom kao razrjeđenom krvi. sada nema ni kapljice, uložak čist, ali strah me. već je bila večer i nisam mogla nazvati ginekologa, tek sutra ujutro. ne znam šta da mislim.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tetagogolina

*leptirić27*javi se doktoru, a ja držim  :fige:  da je s bebicom sve ok

*dunja*, ponovi test opet kroz dan-dva

----------


## Sanjolina

Na postupku sam bila u Cito,FET vracene 2 blastociste.
Ovo mi je druga trudnoća,prva je nazalost zavrsila induciranim porodom u 21 tt.

----------


## amazonka

Sanjolina, dobrodošla i čestitam. Sad sretno do kraja! :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*Sanjolina* ,čestitam na lijepoj betici!
*dunja12* ,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  da je bilo prerano za testić,neka drugi pokaže plusić!
*leptirić27,littlemouse1 * ,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da si to beba radi kućicu! 
*bebushkica* ,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer!

----------


## dunja12

hvala na podršci...bio bi to lijep poklon za moj 23.rođendan =)

----------


## kitty

Curke, evo i mene k vama. Jučer FET jedne lijepe blastice i sada čekanje do Badnjaka  :Cekam: 

Dok ne pohvatam malo događanja evo malo kolektivnih  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy:  friškim trudnicama, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekalicama i  :Love:  tužnicama.

----------


## Sanjolina

Hvala svima na lijepim željama.U ponediljak vadim drugu betu,tribala bi u subotu al subotom nemam di izvadit.
Dunja strpi se jos koji dan pa vadi betu.Ja u nijednom postupku nikad nisam radila test uvik cekam betu,al eto nemozemo svi izdrzat toliko.
Mene jos uvik boli koda cu procurit,spava mi se po cili dan,podrigujem koooo blesava.
Nadam se da ce ta druga beta bit ok.
Pooozdrav svima

----------


## ivana.sky

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

malo pozitivne vibrice svima koji cekaju nesto  :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Svima jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da imate veseli i sretan Bozic

----------


## željkica

Sara jesi vadila betu? ~~~~~~~~~~~~da se pravilno poduplala! !!!!

----------


## sara10

Jesam, beta mi je *1249* danas, javila sam u Cito i prvi uzv mi je 22.12. Šta da kažem, presretna sam!!!!

----------


## amazonka

Sara, stvarno super vijest. Još jednom čestitke i sretno do kraja!

----------


## malenna88

Sara10 cestitam  :Very Happy:  i do kraja da bude sklski

----------


## funky

Sara i Sanjolina, cestitam!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~cekalicama kojecega!!!

----------


## kika222

Sarice ovo je prekasna brojčica!!!!! Čestitam još jednom :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sanjolina

Sara10 cestitaaaaam.Bravo!!!
Ostalima cekalicama puno srece
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete

----------


## ivana.sky

> Jesam, beta mi je *1249* danas, javila sam u Cito i prvi uzv mi je 22.12. Šta da kažem, presretna sam!!!!


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  divno bozicno cudo!!

----------


## tetagogolina

super sara10  :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

sara10 čestitke, weeeee  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

*sara* jupi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!!!!!!!ovo se mora nazdravit  :pivo:

----------


## bugaboo

Sara10 jos jednom cestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## leptirić27

Čestitke veeeelike  curkama....  :Zaljubljen:  ja danas bila kod doktora, koji na uzv nije vidio ništa, dao mi utrogeston (ako sam dobro napisala) i neka mirujem za vikend. ako bude do čega došlo odma na hitnu. danas mi je samo smeđkasti iscjedak malo, ništa jako. i opet ne znam na čemu sam. po izračunu bi to trebalo biti 5 tjedana i kao trebalo bi se već vidjeti ali eto, još ništa,  a test i dalje pozitivan.  :gaah:  :scared:  :drama:  :cupakosu:

----------


## sara10

Hvala vam svima od  :Heart:  
Što se mojih simptoma tiče prije testa, ja sam imala na 7dnt jači pritisak dolje skroz nisko, skoro u preponama, to je počelo u popodnevnim satima i trajalo sve dok nisam otišla leć i to je samo taj dan bilo intenzivno, ostale dane nisam osjećala neke grčeve niti me bolilo. Sada su mi malo desni osjetljivi zadnjih par dana. To je to zasad. 

*Sanjolina* u kojega si ti dr. P ili Š?

----------


## Sanjolina

Ej Sara,ja sam ti u P.
A ti?

----------


## kitty

Dobro jutreko, evo jedne  :Coffee: 

I ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koje trebate.

----------


## bebushkica

Bravo sara  :Smile: )) cestitke od srca...zelim nam svima kpji smo u postupku isto bozicno cudo/poklon/iznenadjenje itd...itd.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

Hvala bebushkica, i ja vam isto želim, svima u postupku, da vam godina završi sa najljepšim mogićim iznenađenjem ili tako počne slijedeća...Sretno svima u postupku!

*Sanjolina* i ja sam kod njega, onda ćemo ja i ti biti skroz blizu sa tjednima T, skoro pa u dan  :Smile:

----------


## Sanjolina

> Hvala bebushkica, i ja vam isto želim, svima u postupku, da vam godina završi sa najljepšim mogićim iznenađenjem ili tako počne slijedeća...Sretno svima u postupku!
> 
> *Sanjolina* i ja sam kod njega, onda ćemo ja i ti biti skroz blizu sa tjednima T, skoro pa u dan


E pa mi cemo na kavu uzivo  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Sanjolina

Svima svu sreću u čekanju!!!

----------


## sara10

> E pa mi cemo na kavu uzivo


Može, može....

----------


## dunja12

Danas 12dnt, test negativan. Prekosutra trebam vaditi betu, ako ne dobijem do tada, idem jos to odraditi da se uvjerim da nisam trudna. Cini se da ovaj puta nisam uspjela. ;(

----------


## Sanjolina

dunja12 
~~~~~ za veliku betu.Taj test nemora nista znacit znam dosta slucajeva di je bija negativan a beta bila graaande!Zato nema predaje.Ja sutra vadim drugu betu nakon 4 dana.Nadam se da ce bit ok,jer strah me mastat o icemu.

----------


## sara10

Sanjolina sretno sutra, ma bit će velika beta sigurno, znam da je strah prisutan dok se ne dobije nalaz, al bit će to dobro.
Ja sam bila tako sretna nakon druge bete, bila sam na poslu i moja sestra mi je otišla po nalaz i javila mi, a ja onda dr-u...i pucala sam od sreće i pozitive da sam odmah htjela svima reć na polsu, al naravno da nisam još.

dunja  :fige:  za betu!

----------


## kitty

dunja12 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je testić ipak pogriješio!
Sanjolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo početverostručenu betu!

----------


## bebushkica

Vracen 8 stanicni...dok je rekao da je to dobro...sutra moram brevaxtid 1500 dobiti...nastavljam sa utrogestanom i estrofemom...i cekamo...cekamo  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

~~~~~~~~~ za bete i tebi bebushkice! ♡

----------


## bebushkica

Hvala ivana_sky  :Smile:

----------


## Sanjolina

Evo da javim nakon 4 dana beta 4391.Wohooooooo.Sutra ce me narucit Poljak na uzv,reka je za nekih 10ak dana ali posto ispada Bozic sutra cu znat tocno.
Dunjice ima li kakvih simptoma.
Sara kad je tebi uzv?
Bebushkica sretno!!Javljaj simptome

----------


## Joss

> Vracen 8 stanicni...dok je rekao da je to dobro...sutra moram brevaxtid 1500 dobiti...nastavljam sa utrogestanom i estrofemom...i cekamo...cekamo



~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dunja12

nema ništa, sutra idem vadit betu pa cu vidjeti, testovi ne pokazuju ništa. Danas je 13dnt, bojim se da više nema nade, ali nisam dobila, a trebala sam po pravilu jucer

----------


## kika222

Kitty, bebushkica, dunja za lijepu brojčicu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Sanjolina super ti je brojčica!!! Sretno dalje!!! 
Svima vam želim ostvarenje sna!!!!!


Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## littlemouse1

pozzzzzz svima...evo mene opet...sutra vadim betu i uglavnom mislim da večeras nema ništa od spavanja....što se tiče simptoma bol kao za mengu od dana transfera do danas,nekad više nekad manje....poneko probadanje u jajnicima i to je to....imala sam neki iscjedak al bilo je zanemarivo...uglavnom sutra rezultati.... :Cekam: :raspa

----------


## littlemouse1

:Smile:

----------


## Sanjolina

littlemouse1sretno ~~~~~~~
Sara10 kad ti je pregled.Evo mene je narucilo 23.12
dunja12 jesi vadila betu?

----------


## tetagogolina

dunja i littlemouse ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!

----------


## littlemouse1

hvala vam....rezultati tek u četvrtak.... :Raspa:  :Shock:

----------


## dunja12

danas vadila Betu, nula k´o kuća  :Undecided: 

svima koji čekaju betu želim da ima rezutlat ne bude ni blizu mog. Sad čekam da prođu blagdani i ponovno po još 3 smrle koje me čekaju. Nadam se da su preživjele zamrzavanje :O

----------


## sara10

*Dunja* žao mi je, al kako kažeš nakon blagdana u nove borbe.

*Sanjolina*, super ti je druga beta, meni je uzv 22.12. dan prije tebe. Bude li nam sve ok, a valjda hoće, bit će nam to najljepši poklon za Božić!!!

----------


## littlemouse1

Dunja žao mi je....evo ja svoju betu čekam i ludim...dobivam nalaz tek u četvrtak..... :Cekam:  :Raspa:     napravila bih test al me nekako strah rezultata danas  mi je 14 dnt....uh,ludimmmmmm.....

----------


## Sanjolina

Dunja jako mi je zao,moras bit hrabra i u nove pobjede.
Sara nadam se da ce sve bit ok,strah me veselit se unaprid.Totalno me strah.
Littlemouse kako tako kasno beta?Zasto se toliko ceka?

----------


## littlemouse1

Sanjolina...vadila sam betu u poliklinici ali privatnoj i sad oni to ne obavljaju nego krv šalju u bolnicu ma komplikacije da sam znala išla bih direktno u bolnicu izvadit,al ok izdržala sam toliko budem još do četvrtka  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

littlemouse1 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu brojčicu!
sara10, Sanjolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart: 
dunja12  :Love:

----------


## littlemouse1

hvala Kitty....iako me danas baš jako boli trbuh kao da ću dobiti i bubrezi me rasturaju...svako malo idem na wc da vidim dal sam dobila....ma ludim polako...... :štrika:

----------


## Sanjolina

Litllemouse svi simptomi pmsa su i simptomi trudnoce to ti je sve potpuno isto zato se opusti i izdrzi jos do sutra.~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu.
kitty hvala na vibrama.

----------


## sara10

Pošto mi je danas rođendan   :Joggler:   poslužujem jednu rundu svima.... :pivo:   :Coffee:  pa se poslužite kome šta paše....živjeli!!!

----------


## željkica

Sara sretan rođendan! !!!!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

Sara10 sretan rodjos!!  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Sara sretan rodjendan! Dobila si najljepsi dar :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Sara10 sretan ti rođendan!!! Ja cu za tebe i mrvicu jenu kratku!  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*Sara*,sretan ti rođendan!  :pivo:

----------


## malena0808

Draga sara10 sretan ti rodendan!!! Vjerujen i najsretniji dosad jer ispod srca cuvas svoje malo cudo! Cestitke jos jednom!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

Hvala vam najljepša svima, je najljepši dar sam dobila, još samo da na uzv vidim da je sve ok i da  :Heart:  čujem!

----------


## bubekica

sara10 sretan rodjendan!!!

Krenula sam danas slagati listu, ali nisam stigla dovrsiti. Bit ce sutra  :Smile: 

Ako ima kakvih last minute prijava, javite!

----------


## littlemouse1

Sara10 sretan rođendan  :Smile:  bubekice meni je danas 16dnt,34 dc, jučer vadila betu,sutra dobivam rezultate pa ne znam jel i ja spada u to tvoju listu  :Smile:

----------


## Sanjolina

Sara10 sreeeetan rođendan!!!!

----------


## stela10

Sara sretan najsretniji rodendan. Tvoja prica ulijeva nadu. Littlemouse sretno, drzim gige za betu

----------


## vatra86

Ej Bubi ja sam ti u sijecnju u drugom stimuliranom.... He he...  :Very Happy:

----------


## littlemouse1

curkeeeeeeeeee moje....beta je 405...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

littlemouse1  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

:-d :-d

----------


## Twinolina

bokić! evo vidim divnih rođendanskih ostvarenih želaj tu ima...sara10 sa zakašnjenjem sretan rođendan!

littlemouse ja sam čitajući scrollala do dolje samo da vidim tvoj rezultat i super super brojčica! koji je to dan nakon ovulacije, a koji nakon transfera bio? 

ja ne mogu dočekat tek 29.-og beta.

----------


## bugaboo

Littlemouse1 cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

*Littlemouse1* čestitam ti  :Very Happy:  Ovo ti je bio prvi IVF jel tako, mislim da si pisala, svaka čast!!!

Twinolina hvala, za tvoju betu  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

*leptiric* ima li novosti? jesi li vadila betu?

----------


## littlemouse1

twinolina....betu sam vadila 16 dnt , 32 dc...ma znam kako ti je..ja sam izludila još sam nalaz čekala 2 dana ma nisam uopće naspavana....još jednom idem u subotu vadit i nadam se da je to to i idemo dalje...hvala vam svima i želim i vama sve najbolje.... :Heart:

----------


## littlemouse1

sara10...da ovo mi je bio prvi IVF i eto uspjelo od prve....naravno hvala dr.L.jer bez njega i njegovog tima ne bi bilo moguće....još ni sama ne vjerujem....još jednom hvala vam svima i sretnoooooo..... :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*VELJAČA 2014. (11)* 
splicanka30, KBC Split, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
Geja, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu
boogie woogie, Betaplus, FET
Shadow, PFC, IVF 
saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
sanjam
mare77, PFC, IVF gemini
mima32, spontana trudnoća
M@tt, spontana trudnoća
mari80, VV, 1.IVF

*OŽUJAK 2014. (8)* 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
nada0007, VV, 1.IVF gemini
funky, Cito, IVF (nakon2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
bila_boja

*TRAVANJ 2014. (13)*
Noemi, VV, 1.IVF
bugaboo, VV, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu
Mjesto pod suncem, VV, 1.IVF
smarija, Slo, IVF
jo1974, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
aprilili, Poliklinika Škvorc, 1. IVF/ICSI
pea, spontana trudnoća
Aliki, SD, 1.IVF
Mury, spontana trudnoća
jan@, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Kirona, Poliklinika Škvorc, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), trudilica za drugu bebu
Krtica, spontana strudnoća

*SVIBANJ 2014. (4)*
Vaki, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF)
dubyaki, 1.IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) gemini 

*LIPANJ 2014. (4)*
Vlatka35, PFC, 1.IVF/donacija js  gemini
lady555, Petrova, 1.IVF/TESE
duskadz, PFC, 1.IVF
Ledamo, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)

*SRPANJ 2014. (6)*
LaraLana, Sistina, 1.IVF
paty, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu), trudilica za drugu bebu
njoka, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
Sadie, Betaplus, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Vivach, PFC, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET)
Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)

*KOLOVOZ  2014. (1)*
klivija, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)

*RUJAN  2014. (5)*
mirelis, VV, 1.IVF
arlena, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI; 1xFET)
Nina 83, Mb, IVF
tetagogolina, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
kleopatra, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
manola

*LISTOPAD  2014. (4)*
marinab1304, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
kika222, VV, IVF 
Sladja01, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
artisan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF) trudilica za drugu bebu
FAnaS, IVF Centar, IVF

*STUDENI  2014. (5)*
sara10, FET, Cito (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)
ivana.sky spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
Sanjolina, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
littlemouse1, 1.IVF
Angely4you, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF) gemini

 :štrika: *BETOČEKALICE*
bebushkica, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH)
daxy, KBC Split, 1. AIH
kitty, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF), trudilica za drugu bebu 24.12.
Twinolina, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za treću bebu 29.12.

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
malena19, VV, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu
*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
*AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~* 

*12/2014:* bernica, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) 
*1/2014:*  vojvodjanka, FET, Norveška, (nakon 1xIVF); mimadz, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF;, pak, KBC Ri, IVF; tulipan83, VV, FET; bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); vatra86, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF/ICSI)
*2/2015:*  antony34, Podobnik, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
*5/2015:*  dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xAIH,  2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 2xIVF)

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
aboni76, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Anci272, Angus, antesa, Antonella14, antony34 , arlena, artisan, baby14, Bananka, barkica, Bea, beti79,  BigBlue, biska, BlueI, bmaric, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubicazubica, Cannisa, carrie2812, cerepaha, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, Dalmašica, dalmatinka1983,  Darkica, dea84, Deamar,  dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, dunja12, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, emiro, eryngium, florjan, Frćka,  fuksija, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo, giga, gigii, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, HelloKitty, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, hrki , ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivancica_1982, Iva28, ivica_k , izluđena,  ivka, jadro, JelTom, Joss, kameleon, kata.klik, keti10, kik@, kiki30, kikolina, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija,  kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, lemmingsica, Leva, Lexus, libertas8, lion heart, lora82, lulu79,  luna2, ljube, ljubi, Maybe baby, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica, Mala Maja, Mala28, malenna88, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marincezg, Marlen,  Marnie, marryy, Mary123, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, Medeja, meki, mendula71, mg1975, milivoj73, miny, Missixty, mona22, mostarka86, my_heart, mura, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Newbie, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv,  ninanina35, nina977, Ninchi_Zg, nirvana, nova21, njanja1, orhideja., osijek, pak, PapigaCapo, PetraP, philipa, Pika80, PinaColada, pingwin, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Samanta, Sandra1971, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sissy75, skandy, Skura, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna 1506, Strašna,  sushi, s_iva, *sunisshining*,  špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaH, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vedre, venera82, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zadnjivoz, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## Sanjolina

Litllemouse cestitam od srca!!!Jesi vidila da su to sve isti simptomi,jel vjerujes sad? :grouphug:

----------


## Sanjolina

Bubekica,moram te ispravit meni je ovo bija FET ne IVF.Prva trudnoca nakon IVF je zavrsila inducuranim porodom u 21 tt.

----------


## bubekica

pa zar ne pise tako??  :Confused:

----------


## littlemouse1

sanjolina....hvala puno...bila si u pravu....ma,hvala vam svima,čitajući vas puno mi je lakše sve to prošlo.....hvala vam i želim vam sve najbolje i da vam se ispune sve želje.... :grouphug:  :grouphug:

----------


## fuksija

Sara,cestitam ti rodendan!
A svima ostalima cestitam na plusicima i dobrim betama

Ja sam trenutno bolesna i samo iscekujem sredinu sijecnja da krenem u novi postupak..

----------


## stela10

littlemouse :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :

----------


## Twinolina

littlemouse i moj prvi IVF je bio dobitan - twinsi, jelte...sad ćemo vidjeti, sreća prati hrabre...

----------


## leptirić27

Vadila ja betu u ponedjeljak i bila je 181.1  i danas je ponovila a nalaz je 182.8. Zvala doktora. Rekao da ponovim u ponedjeljak pa cemo onda razgovarati.

----------


## Twinolina

leptirić...nije ti lako...iskreno, ne znam što bi to značilo...što god da je, bit će sve dobro, kad-tad stvari sjednu na svoje mjesto, nemoj očajavati...

----------


## leptirić27

Trenutno ni ne znam kak se osjecam. Ah... nadam se da bude sve ok. Ahvala ti Twinolina...  :Kiss:

----------


## Sanjolina

Bubekica ajme je sori,dobro si napisala.Pukla san totales.Sori krivo san procitala.Ja vidila samo ovo u zagradama. :pivo:

----------


## Twinolina

leptirić mislim da znam da nema ničega što bi te moglo utješiti, Bog zna da se bojim išta reći jer bih ispala licemjerna - niti jedna od nas ne bi voljela biti u tvojoj koži, ali ZNAM jedno - sve u svoje vrijeme! bit će, vjeruj mi, dat će Bog, samo imaj vjere i snage za dalje.

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica ajme je sori,dobro si napisala.Pukla san totales.Sori krivo san procitala.Ja vidila samo ovo u zagradama.


Trudnicka smotanost  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## sabu

Jučer bila na ET jednog četverostaničnog zam.
beta 2.1.

----------


## ivana.sky

neka nova godina donese jednu visoku  :fige:  ~~~~

----------


## Sanjolina

Leptirić drži se,samo hrabro dalje.
Sabu sretno ~~~~~

----------


## leptirić27

Hvala cure.... koristit cu politicki slogan idemo dalje!   :Wink:  nego imam jako glupo pitanje... postoji li ikakva pa cak i najmanja sansa da beta u ponedjeljak naraste??? I da bude sve ok???

----------


## leptirić27

Jos jedno ali pametno pitanje. Obzirom da se nadam da nece biti potrebna kiretaza (jer je to 4 tj trudnoce)koliko bi trebala cekati do drugog pokusaja?

----------


## Twinolina

leptirić draga politika nije iznjedrila ništa dobroga, ali ovaj slogan je iznimka koja potvrđuje pravilo! iskreno, nisam stručna, ali sve može i ne mora biti. s obzirom na situaciju, prije je da nije nego da je, ali tko zna...konkretno nedavno sam na jednom forumu "svjeočila" upravo tome...beta se nije duplala kako treba i na kraju to nije bilo to. ako ne ode samo znam da su cure pričale da ima neka injekcija ili nešto a to daju samo privatnici i da se već u sljedećem ciklusu može ići na prirodnjak. nakon kiretaže se ne preporuča par mjeseci. 
molim te da ostaneš sabrana i da ne kloneš duhom, bit će sve u redu! što god da je, mi to možemo!

----------


## Argente

leptirić, ako bude samo biokemijska koja uredno pada, u drugi pokušaj možeš odmah
ja znam za injekciju (metotreksat) i daju je i državne bolnice, ali s njom se, baš obratno, ne preporučuje trudnoća sljedećih 6 mjeseci...

----------


## Twinolina

Argente vjerojatno sam ja u krivu, evo prenosm samo kako sam pročitala, ali ipak zato imamo liječnike za to...neka ti je leptirić sa srećom!

----------


## nivesa

Leptiric zao mi je zbog cjele situacije. Da li si radila betu u istom labu??
Ono sto ti ja mogu reci ako sama odradis spontani (bez kiretaze) mozes vec iduci mj. Ako ces na kiretazu onda moras cekat bar 3 mj. Moj dr kaze koliko si bila t toliko moras cekat nakon kiretaze. Eto i sama cekam da produ ta 3 mj. Moj savjet ti je da ne uzimas nikakve injekcije jer ce tjelo ili samo odbacit trudnocu ili ce ti dr napravit kiretazu. Mislim da nema potrebe da se mucis sa ostalim kemijama.  Iskreno mislim ako si radila betu u istom labu da nema neke velike sanse da u pon bude sve ok. Nadam se da grjesim. Drzi se draga...

----------


## Sanjolina

Leptiric,moja ja prijateljica imala spontani u 5tt i u bolnici je dobila neke tablete koje su joj izazivale indikacije da se tijelo samo čisti.Ona je to dobila jer je bila prokrvarila i rekli su joj da bolje kad je krenilo tim putem da tako i nastavi.Svako par dana je morala vadit betu da vidi dali pada.U tvom slucaju bi bilo mozda najbolje kad bi u ponedjeljak beta bila u padanju sto bi znacilo da ce tijelo samo se ocistit.Ako budes morala na kiretazu nemoj se bojat,nek te uspavaju i probudit ces se ko nova.Naravno osim oziljaka na srcu koje sve u nekom smislu nosimo.
Sretno ti zelim i nikad nemoj gubit nadu.

----------


## adriaa

leptiric i ja sam imala jednom betu koja se nije pravilno duplala i visu od tvoje, beta je sama pala u par dana skoro na nulu,prestala sam s terapijom i dobila menstruaciju, to je bilo u 5tj. Moj doktor mi je savjetovao vec iduci mjesec u fet,jer je organizam bio upoznat sa trudnocom...fet nije bio uspjesan,e sad sta je bilo bolje to nikad necu doznat.
Tebi zelim puno srece i drzi se

----------


## littlemouse1

pozzzzzzzzzzz svima...danas sam vadila drugu betu...nadam se da se pravilno dupla i da će biti sve ok....sutra dobivam nalaz.... :Smile:

----------


## leptirić27

Hvala cure. Ja danas vadila trecu betu koja je 269.9. Narasla za skoro 100. U srijedu vadim cetvrtu. Na badnjak. Jao mene. Rekao mi ako cu jako krvarit nek se javim na hitnu.

----------


## littlemouse1

leptirić čestitam  :Very Happy:  neka i dalje raste...moja je prije tjedan dana vađena i bila je 405,al evo u zadnja dva dana me jako boli kao za mengu i imam neki iscjedak....sutra dobivam nalaz,pa ćemo vidjeti šta je...nadam se da bude sve ok.....tebi još jednom čestitam i sretnoooooo dalje... :Smile:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Twinolina

leptirić  joj najgora je ta neizvjesnost....drž se

littlemouse javi betu...

----------


## leptirić27

Grozna je neizvjesnost jer nemas pojma sta se događa u tebi doktori ti kazu (obzirom da moju ginekologicu mjenjaju 4 ginekologa) da nije dobro i da ne znaju sta bi mi rekli. Nece radit uzv samo me salju na vađenje krvi. A danas krvarim bas kao da imam mengu. Bolove nemam neke posebne malo leđa bole ali nista strasno.

----------


## ivana.sky

cure evo malo carolije, neka pomogne  :fige: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

Leptirić, žao mi je što ti se to događa.
Nažalost, situacija je takva da ni ti ni dr nemaju što napraviti nego čekati.
Uzv se ne bi još ništa vidjelo osim zadebljanog endometrija što ništa ne znači.
Obzirom da kažeš da krvariš bez većih bolova, moguće će tijelo samo riješiti trudnoću koja ne napreduje dobro. To je i najbolji ishod ove nesretne situacije.
 :fige:

----------


## sara10

Cure da vam javim da sam bila danas na svom prvom uzv-u i imamo 1  :Heart:  koje je lijepo titralo na ekranu. Sutra sam točno 6 tj. Dr. je rekao da je sve u redu, čestitao mi i rekao da se upornost isplatila. Slijedeći uzv je 20.01.15. a do tada moram napraviti KKS, URIN I ŠUK. I dalje nastavljam sa utrićma, folnom i fragminom, a fragmin će mi ukinuti u 12tj jer nemam tromb. Eto drage moje, sada sam još mirnija kad sam vidjela to malo čudo na ekranu!

----------


## sara10

leptirić žao mi je zbog ovoga što ti se dešava, al ako već nije u redu, onda bolje da na početku mrvica odustane nego poslije...Drži se i bit će bolje drugi put, mora!

----------


## Mury

Sara10,i ovdje cu poskociti za tvoje malo srce  :Very Happy: !!!!
Leptiric,grlim!!!!

----------


## Twinolina

sara hvala za vibrice...

leptirić draga nadam se da se ne nadaš, po meni je to bila biokemijska, pozitivna beta, ali čim se nije uopće duplala, a sad još krvariš...nadam se da ti to neće poljuljati vjeru da će jednom ipak sve biti u redu!

----------


## Twinolina

meni se sve pomiješalo....sad tek vidim sve postove ugl ivana.sky vidim da si ti vibrala, a sara10 ti imaš srčeko!!!!!!!!!! bravo, super, prekrasno!!!! svima na ovom pdf-u to želim od srca!

glupo pitanje slijedi - jel da piškim test sutra ili ne? bit će (ajme sad tek vidim u potpisu krivi datum!) 11 dpo, odn 8 dnt

----------


## sara10

> pozzzzzzzzzzz svima...danas sam vadila drugu betu...nadam se da se pravilno dupla i da će biti sve ok....sutra dobivam nalaz....


littlemouse za betu  :fige:  da se lijepo podupla!!!

----------


## Sanjolina

Littlemouse ~~~~~ za betu da se podupla
Sara10 cestitam ti,sad je sluzbeno *_*
Leptiric mislim da se tvoje tijelo samo cisti,a oni zele vidit  pada li beta sta bi znacilo da je.
TWinolina ja da san na tvom mistu ja nebi piskila test.Sacekaj jos koji dan.Al kazem,ja nebi... Sretno

----------


## željkica

*sara* čestitam ti od srca sad se opusti i uživaj u najlipše doba godine sa najlipšim božićnim poklonom!predivno ,želim ti mirnu i dosadnu trudnoću!!!!!kad je termin?

----------


## leptirić27

Sara čestitam od ♥ i neka bude sve u najboljem redu. I hvala svim curkama na podršci jer lakše je sve podnijeti uz vas koje me potpuno razumijete. Velika  :Kiss:  i fige za sve čekalice i trudnice.

----------


## ivana.sky

Sara10  :Klap:  diiivnooo

Twinolina znam da si nestrpljiva al jos maaalo pricekaj.. drzim ti fige za novogodisnji +!!  :Kiss:

----------


## ivana.sky

Leptiric za tebe jedan najveci hug  :Love:

----------


## Twinolina

eeeeee cure moje kad netko nije normalan kao ja, badave svi savjeti ovog svijeta - jutros prije 6 sam išla na wc i nisam odoljela i piškila test - imam crticu! znači, nije tamna, svijetla je, ali je tamo. svjetlija od kontrolne, ali postoji...kupila sam duo testić pa ću još na Božić provjeriti...baš me briga, ja se veselim!

----------


## Twinolina

i samo da leptiric isto pošaljem ooooogromni virtualni hug i dodijelim medalju za hrabrost! sve će to biti jednog dana iza tebe...ne osvrći se, nego gledaj naprijed!

----------


## bubekica

Twinolina,
cestitam!  :Very Happy: 
A zasto se ne bi veselila? Crtica je crtica, ni ne moze biti tamna na 11dpo  :Wink: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu!!!

Leptiric,
drz se  :Kiss: 

Sara super za srceko!

----------


## Snekica

Leptirić, može se na UZV vidjeti, meni se vidjelo na 28dc, a imala sam krvarenje sa ugrušcima. Nažalost nije završilo dobro, ali da se može vidjeti, može se.
Twin čestitam!!!
Sara  :Very Happy:

----------


## una99

Twinolina ljubi te "baka Mraz", rekla sam da cu ti ispunit želju, biti ce to curica  :Wink:  
Pozdrav svim curama, nek nam se svima ispune želje  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

*twinolina* i ja sam imala crticu 9dnt  :Yes: 
čestitam!!!

*leptirić* drži se!  :grouphug:

----------


## ema 1

Twinolina čestitam jeeeeee!!

----------


## littlemouse1

cure moja beta je 4447..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## una99

Littlemouse1 čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*twinolina*,čestitam!  :Klap: 

*littlemouse1*,odlična beta i duplanje  :Very Happy: 

*leptirić27* ,sendam hug  :Love:

----------


## ivana.sky

Littlemouse1, Twinolina divne vijesti za bozic!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Klap:  cestitam!!!  :Heart:

----------


## littlemouse1

hvala svima...imam samo jedno pitanje naime imala sam transfer 1.12.i prvu betu sam radila 16.12.i bila je 405,drugu sam sad izvadila 22.12.i sad je 4447...sad me samo zanima dal se pravilno dupla i dali je sve ok...ovo mi je sve prvi put pa nisam sigurna u ništa....puno vam hvala.... :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*littlemouse* to je lijepa beta, s pravilnim duplanjem  :Wink: 
sretno dalje!

----------


## Decembar

pozdrav svima!

   lakse mi je kad vidim da nisam jedina koja prolazim "cekanje"... meni je et bio 20.12, a vrijeme tako sporo ide da mislim da cu izludit... nadu mi ulijevaju pozitivne vijesti od vas, ipak nije nemoguce :D

----------


## tetagogolina

*littlemouse* i više nego duplo  :Very Happy:

----------


## stela10

:Heart:  Svima
Twinolina test kolike osjetljivosti?
Ako se ne varam ti si imala transfer osmostaničnog zar ne?

----------


## Twinolina

littlemouse ma predivno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Twinolina

stella osjetljivost 25 IU

da, da 1 osmostanični, 3.dan

----------


## stela10

Baš mi je drago da si bila nestrpljiva :Zaljubljen: 
Mene strah i prići tom testu

----------


## Twinolina

e pa stela ne znam šta da ti kažem, osim da ova nestzrpljivost mijenja oblike...prvo si nestrpljiv u stimulaciji hoće li biti išta od toga, onda punkcija pa čekaš jel se oplodilo ili ne,  pa čekaš et, sad ovo čekanje, pa ajde napraviš test kao ja 8.dnt tj 11.dpo i bude svijetla crta -e sad čekam Božić da ponovim test da vidim jel bu crta potamnila, a kad potamni ako Bog da čekat ću betu u pon, onda ću čekat duplanje onda ću čekat uzv pa kčs na uzv i tako unedogled...zato sam rekla E DOSTA, gle trudna sam i kvit, a kasnije kako Bog da. sutra mi može past klavir na glavu dok bum prolazila ispod prozora nebodera pa se ne uzrujavam. evo žderem brusnice (jer mi se piški svako malo, niš me ne boli i ne peče, ali često mi se piški), kuha se juneći saftić, gledam TV, sad ću po klince u vrtić...planiram guštati s njima, igrati se i maziti i uživati u blagdanima. pjevušim si TBF "ništa mi neće ovi dan pokvarit..."

----------


## maca papucarica

> Leptirić, može se na UZV vidjeti, meni se vidjelo na 28dc, a imala sam krvarenje sa ugrušcima. Nažalost nije završilo dobro, ali da se može vidjeti, može se.
> Twin čestitam!!!
> Sara


Sneki, što ste točno vidjeli na 28. dc?

Možda sam se malo neprecizno izrazila. Većinom se ne vidi ništa značajno na tako male bete. A zasigurno se ne može na temelju uzv u tako ranom stadiju išta zaključivati o tome razvija li se trudnoća uredno.

A što se tiče toga što se vidi i ne vidi, ne gleda li Podobnik blastice kako se implantiraju!? 
Ipak, mislim da obični smrtnici sa prosječnim UZ aparatima ne vide takve stvari.  :Undecided:

----------


## maca papucarica

Čestitam svim friškim trudnicama i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za još pluseva u ovoj godini!

----------


## ivana.sky

meni je dr. rekla kad je beta oko 1000, 1500 da se moze vidit gv... istina ili ne? ne bi znala

----------


## littlemouse1

cure moje hvala vam od srca....<3 evo sutra idem na prvi pregled...javim vam kako je prošlo....hvala svima i želim vam sve najbolje i da bude što više trudnica.... :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## Sanjolina

Litllemouse bravooo,to je su :Heart:  :Bye: per,cestitam.
Twinolina cestitam imas pravo veselit se crtica je crtica.
Ja sam jucer bila na pregled imamo :Heart:  trudna sam tocno 6 tjedana.To je najlipsi Bozicni poklon ever!!!
Svima Vam zelim sretan Bozic i veeelike bete!!

----------


## Twinolina

Sanjolina ma predivno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Božić će zaista biti čudesan! 

Littlemouse kako je bilo na pregledu?

----------


## leptirić27

Ja danas izvadila 4. Betu koja je sad 218. Malo je pala (1. 181, 2. 182, 3. 269.9, 4. 218). Ali kaze doktor  u ponedjeljak ponoviti betu. Dakle cekamo da samo ode i nadamo se da nece biti gorih komplikacija. Svim trudnicama jos jednom od ♥ cestitke , nama koje se trudimo zelim uspjesnu i plodnu i rodnu sljedecu godinu i svima zelim sretan i blagoslovljen Bozic. Ljubim vas sve od ♥.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Sanjolina

Leptiric27,jako mi je zao sta to sve sad prolazis.Drzi se

----------


## kitty

Kod mene ovaj put 0. Ipak ništa od božićnog čuda. Planiram još jednu stimulaciju i to je to od mene.

----------


## antony34

Leptiric i Kity zao mi je. Veliki hag za vas:-\

----------


## Twinolina

kitty jako mi je žao, to je scenarij o kojem niti jedna od nas ne voli razmišljati, ali događa se. ne treba to doživljavati kao neuspjeh jer se i u prirodnim ciklusima događa da se oplodnja nužno ne završi trudnoćom, samo mi imamo tu (ne)sreću da znamo da se oplodnja i desila dok žene koje nisu u postupku naprosto nesvjesno jednostavno menstruiraju u blaženom neznanju. želim ti, kao i svima na ovom forumu, koji slave i koji ne slave, sretan i blagoslovljen Božić, neka mir i Božji blagoslov uđe u sve nas, da se možemo nositi sa svime što nas čeka. naš put nije lak, ali mi to možemo!
leptiric nadam se da će sve skupa biti brzo gotovo!

antony mi se znamo, jel da? ja sam Twin tamo....na drugom mjestu...jelte...

----------


## antony34

Da draga znamo se. Kako se ti drzis s obzirom na sve? Meni ovaj mj nista ne ide. Evo sad u krevetu s nogom u gipsu. Bit ce bolje .

----------


## Twinolina

kako noga u gipsu? ne znam ništa o tome?!! 
ja super, uživam, mm me tetoši, popiškila slabu crticu jučer ujutro na 8 dnt pa si mislim dobro sam krenula, nek se tako nastavi...
sve sam sredila, pripremila, klinci i mm u gradu, sad će se vratiti, a ja u vodoravnom...

----------


## antony34

Nisam se bas radi toga javljala al cu ti tamo napisat. Da ne krsimo pravila.

----------


## ivana.sky

Sretan Bozic cure! Neka vam godina bude blagoslovljena zdravljem, a sreca neka donese puno ++++  :grouphug:

----------


## Twinolina

sretan Božić svima i neka vam se svima ispuni najveća želja!

samo da vam kažem da sam muža poslala u dežurnu apoteku da kupi još i  gravignost duo čisto da budem sigurna...piškila sam jutros first sign test i opet je svijetla, doduše tamnija nego prekjučer, ali svijetla, kao kombinacija trećeg i četvrtog sa slike 
http://www.planetazdravlja.com/wp-co...t-dve-srte.jpg

da napomenem, 10 dnt, 13 dpo

----------


## tetagogolina

sretan bozic svimaaaa! vibrice za puno plusica u ovo blagdansko vrijeme!!!

----------


## pak

Sretni blagdani svima.
 Svim tuznicama  :grouphug: .
 Cekalicama, odbrojavalicama i ostalima ~~~~~ za sretnije dane.
Onima koji su uspijeli cestitam  :Heart: , cure uzivajte !
Evo sank je otvoren posluzite se  :Coffee: ,  :pivo: , :mama: ,i jos pokoji kolacic da zasladimo malo ovaj dan.

----------


## Twinolina

ja sam si uljepšala Božić, crta na gravignost mini se vidi i na žmirečki!

----------


## bubekica

Twinolina, bit ce to beturina i pol  :Smile: 

I od mene sretan Bozic dragim mojim forumasicama!  :Kiss:

----------


## antony34

Pridruzujem se zeljama :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

Svim forumašicama želim sve najbolje!
Onima koje su uspjele neka uživaju u svojoj sreći.
Onima koje još čekaju-puno sretnije dane u 2015-oj! :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

Twinolina i na prvima je crta ajme!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Sanjolina

Svima sretan i blagoslovljen Bozic.Sto vise velikih beta i pluseva na testovima.
Twinolina bit ce to jedna graaande beta,vidit ces.Kad tribas vadit?

----------


## Twinolina

u ponedjeljak tek

ja objavila svima

veli baka kad kažeš tako rano onda će dijete bit brbljavac. 

od početka sam full pozitivna i takva sam i sad i zato uopće ne sumnjam...

----------


## sara10

Twinolina čestitam na plusiću!! Bit će dobra beta sigurno, čekamo zajedno s tobom ponedjeljak!

Svima želim sretan Božić, neka vam se ispune sve želje, da u 2015. bude puno uspješnih postupaka, pozitivnih testova, lijepih beta i živih i zdravih beba  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> Sneki, što ste točno vidjeli na 28. dc?
> 
> Možda sam se malo neprecizno izrazila. Većinom se ne vidi ništa značajno na tako male bete. A zasigurno se ne može na temelju uzv u tako ranom stadiju išta zaključivati o tome razvija li se trudnoća uredno.
> 
> A što se tiče toga što se vidi i ne vidi, ne gleda li Podobnik blastice kako se implantiraju!? 
> Ipak, mislim da obični smrtnici sa prosječnim UZ aparatima ne vide takve stvari.


Vidjela se GV, imam točno napisano na nalazu i žao mi je da nisam tražila da mi izbaci sličicu s UZV, da mi bar ostane za uspomenu na onaj feeling koji sam imala kad sam vidjela nešto što nije folikul na jajniku  :Smile:  . Sad sam išla tražiti taj nalaz da prepišem šta piše ali kao za k** ne mogu ga naći u onoj masi nalaza koje imam. Da neće biti dobro bilo je vidljivo na UZV jer je GV bila skroz nisko i rekao mi doc je da i ako se održi trudnoća da ću morati stalno ležati zbog previe. To mi je i napisao na nalazu. Kako je bila nedjelja, nisam išla kod soc gin već direkt u bolnicu i pretpoistavljam da gore imaju ipak malo jače aparate.

----------


## fuksija

Jako mi je drago zbog svih vas koje ste ostvarile svoje najveće želje..drugima, skupa sa mnom, želim više uspjeha u Novoj godinici..sigurna sam da će nam se ostvariti želje samo trebamo biti strpljive što je dosta teško..ali izdurat ćemo mi to!
Jučer (i ovih dana općenito) sam bila nešto depresivna pa se nisam javljala..čini mi se kao da mi je život na čekanju i ne mogu više dočekati da počne i da počnem uživati u njemu jer je grozno kad ti se nikako ne ostvaruje ono što toliko želiš i to taaako dugo..

----------


## vita22

Evo da i ja ovdje napokon prijavim svoje Božićno veselje-trudnoća iz kućne radinosti.....nakon 7 god.... :Smile:

----------


## pak

vita22 cestitam !!!

----------


## ivana.sky

Vita22  :Klap:  divno

----------


## Snekica

vita22 čestitam ti i ovdje!!! Nemaš pojma koliko sam sretna zbog vas!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## innu

> Evo da i ja ovdje napokon prijavim svoje Božićno veselje-trudnoća iz kućne radinosti.....nakon 7 god....


Napokon je javno da možemo skakati  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Volimo home made iznenađenja 
 :Heart:

----------


## Twinolina

Vita ne znam tvoju priču, ali se veselim svejedno, pogotovo što je home made! bravo!

----------


## vita22

Drage moje suborke mislila sam da se čuda događaju drugima.....moja priča duga u mpo ...hvala vam svima.....želim svima ono šta najviše želiteee..<3 <3

----------


## žužy

*vita22* ,čestitam od srca!
Uvijek je prekrasno čuti za home made iznenađenje.. :Klap:

----------


## bugaboo

Vita22 cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

Vita22,prekrasne vijesti  :Very Happy: !!!!
I ja sam mislila da se cuda samo drugim dogadaju,ali evo moje malo cudo me sada vec zeza,ja nestrpljiva,htjela bih ga “istjerati“ iz trbuha,a on se zainatio,hoce pokazat da je cudo i po pitanju guranja trudnoce do kraja...sutra smo punih 38tt,a ja sam mislila da je za mene vrh ako docekam i 34 tt.ali ne,maleni nece van iako mama ovih dana pere prozore,sjedi na pilates lopti,hoda puno....ali on nece pa nece  :Smile: 
Zato drage moje,nikada nemojte prestati vjerovati u cuda,ona se dogadaju zbilja kada se najmanje nadamo....sretno vam svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## žužy

*Mury*,kako te je lijepo čitati... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ginger

vita22  :Very Happy:  preeeedivnooooo!! cestitam i nek bude skolski do kraja!

Mury  :Heart: 

Twinolina cestitam na bozicnom poklonu!

Svima puse!

----------


## sara10

vita22 čestitam od srca! Uvijek je lijepo čuti ovakve sretne priče, nakon dugo godina, trudnoća iz kućne radinosti, bravo  :Very Happy:   Neka vam je sretno do kraja!

Mury tvom malom čudu je toplije kod mamice unutra, ne bi on vani još  :Heart:  Želim ti što brži i lakši porod!

----------


## željkica

vita čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
nadam se da će se čudo i kod žužy dogodit i da ćemo skakutat svi za nju!!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Mury sitno brojiš! wooow, želim malcu da još koji dan grije guzu kod mamice u buši, vidiš da je hladno vani!  :Smile:

----------


## littlemouse1

pozzzzzzz curke...evo mene...naime moj prvi pregled kao trudnice bio je 24.12.na badnjak i trudna sam 5tjedana i veliki smo 2mm...jako sam ponosna i sretna iako još u ponekim trenucima ne vjerujem da mi se to događa....sljedeći pregled je za 2 tjedna idemo da čujemo srčeko... :Smile:  hvala svima i želim vam sve najbolje....twinolina čestitam....i držim fige za sutra....vita22 i tebi sve najbolje,baš mi je drago kad čujem tako iznenađenje,a svima ostalima od srca želim sve najbolje i da sve budemo trudne i rodimo puno malih bebača.... :grouphug:  :Heart:  :grouphug:

----------


## Snekica

čestitke! sad lagano dalje!

----------


## phiphy

*vita22*, čestitam!!! Super zvuči taj home-made  :Grin:  . Daj još koji detalj za nas koje nismo baš u toku...koji tjedan, kuca srce i tako to. Jupiiiii, baš nam je prifalilo novih trudnica na kavici, a čujem da nam se još jedna trudnica krije  :Very Happy:  .

----------


## Twinolina

nemrem k sebi doć

beta je 927,34

----------


## ivana.sky

Jej  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## littlemouse1

twinolina.....čestitam... :grouphug:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vita22

Hvala cure pa mislilm da je sad 7 tjedan srce je kucalo još prošli tjedan....malo plivamo u izračunu s obzirom na moj ciklus i kasne ovulacije po plodu je bilo 6 tjedan po zm 8 tjedan.........nije bitno kad bude budeee...

----------


## fuksija

Čestitke svim trudnicama! Prekrasne vijesti!

----------


## Sanjolina

Vita22 puno sreće i bravo,stvarno je super čuti nakon toliko truda iz mpo da upali kućna radinost,čuda se događaju.
Twinolina čestitam weeeeeee!!!

----------


## sara10

Twinolina čestitam ti  :Very Happy:  Neka i dalje sve bude dobro!

----------


## Twinolina

2. beta 1877,90 - ja mislim da je to dobro duplanje iako vidim da se nekima i utrostručila

----------


## antony34

Twin super :Smile:

----------


## Twinolina

evo dobila sam Petrovu i javila, rekli uzv  u idući ponedjeljak, prekidam piti estrofem....sad znači čekanje do 12.-og.....auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, ko će to izdržati....

----------


## maca2

Twinolina čestitam! Prekrasna beta, želim ti najdosadniju moguću trudnoću  :Wink:

----------


## Twinolina

Maca2 hvala ti na ovako lijepim željama!

----------


## funky

Cestitke svim novim trudnicama, tuznicama da skupe snagu za dalje, sjetim se svoje tuge proslog Bozica nakon neuspjesnih postupaka...a sad moj paketic mirisni, ljubav moja toliko cekana spava kraj mene...svima vam zelim isto sto prije, drzite se cure, bit ce sve ok, mora, mora...

----------


## antony34

Cure svima vam zelim sve najbolje u Novoj i da nam svima krene u postupcima :Smile:   Pozdrav :Wink:

----------


## arlena

Drage moje suborke zelim vam u 2015. svima da se sto prije preselite na podforum trudnoca te da nagodinu grlite i mazite svoje trbuhe i bebice!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za trbusastiju 2015!!!

----------


## eryngium

Da nam svima u bude sve najbolje u Novoj 2015! Živili!  :pivo:

----------


## Twinolina

sretna nam Nova!

----------


## Snekica

Setna vam nova! Da svaka od nas ispuni svoj san!  :pivo:

----------


## sabu

Želim svima sretnu i uspješnu Novu Godinu!
kod mene jutros debeli minus na testu.

----------


## sara10

Drage cure sretna vam Nova 2015. godina!!! Želim svima ostvarenje sna, a svi ovdje imamo isti san, istu želju...posebno maratonkama od srca želim uspjeh, da slijedeći postupak bude zadnji i da napokon dočekate taj zasluženi plus  :Smile: 

sabu žao mi je jako, odtuguj pa u novoj godini u nove pobjede!

----------


## malena19

Svima sretna Nova! Želim vam puno plusica, velikih beta, srceka i malenih bebica. I snage i strpljenja da dodjete do svog cilja  :Smile: 

Eto ja ću započeti novu sa prvim plusom  na temi  :Smile:  a nadam se da ćete vi nastaviti sa istim lijepim vjestima  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Malena19,cestitke od srca  :Very Happy: !!!! Imala sam feeling  :Smile: 
I zelim vam sretnu Novu 2015.godinu,da u njoj sve dobijete svoje  mirisne smotuljke  :Heart: !!!
Mi smo jos “u komadu“,danas 38+4,sutra u bolnicu i za koji dan ce me poroditi.....a tako sam nestrpljiva  :Wink:

----------


## sabu

Čestitam malena 19!
a ja si idem popit malo vina,dobro će mi doć.

----------


## ivana.sky

malena19  :Klap:  divan pocetak u 2015.

zelim vam svima sve najbolje, prvenstveno zdravlja vama i vm-evima, a onda da se mala cuda pocnu svima ostvarivat  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Evo friške kavice,ima i čajeka,kuhanca...ma svega kaj si poželite! 
Pridružujem se željama,svima nam je želja ista...u to ime točim jednu kratku  :mama:  nek je 2015. bolja od prošle!

----------


## Twinolina

sabu odtuguj i presijeci! bit će....

malena19 čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## littlemouse1

pozzzzzzzz svima....imam jedno pitanje...naime danas sam imala odnos s mužem ušla sam u 6 tjedan sljedeći tjedan idem na pregled e sad me strah da nisam naudila bebici....molim vas ako netko zna dali to može utjecat i dali je opasno za bebicu..... :Sad:

----------


## ivana.sky

Ako je dosad sve ok, bez krvarenja, ako te nije bolilo i bilo neugodno, sve je ok  :Smile:  opusti se, uzivaj, i dodji nam na podforum trudnica

----------


## littlemouse1

ivanasky hvala  :Smile:  nisam imala do sad nikakve simptome,al eto uplašila sam se  :Smile:  a kako da dođem na taj podforum ima li ikakav link ili nešto  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

Na pregledu ne zaboravi samo dr.pitat da ti potvrdi jel mozes odnose imat slobodno ili da se strpite.. al ako je trudnoca uredna nema razloga za strah

----------


## ivana.sky

http://forum.roda.hr/forums/30-Trudn...o-ona-(do)nosi

Sad ne znam hoce mi preko moba uhvatit i pokazat bas link...

----------


## littlemouse1

hvala puno ivanasky  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

Nista draga, druskamo se s busama do ljeta  :Kiss:

----------


## littlemouse1

hehhehehhe,tako je  :Smile:  kad je tebi termin...moj je 20.8.  :Smile:

----------


## Twinolina

littlemouse hihihihih baš mi je drago da si potegla to pitanje...ja ću se strpiti do 12.1. do prvog uzv i to će mi biti pri vrhu popisa pitanja koja imam! koliko se sjećam meni je bilo zabranjeno, ali radi blizanačke trudnoće i hematoma. tek kasnije dozvoljeno. sad ne vidim razloga za zabranu ako je sve ok. 
ja se još ne usudim na pdf trudnica, bar do 12.1., bit će 6+3 tada i očekujem srčeko. meni bi termin bio 04.09.

----------


## littlemouse1

twinolina,ma jučer sam bila izvan sebe..toliko sam bila ljuta na sebe..uffff,muž došao s terena,pa mu nisam mogla odoljeti :D i nakon toga sam počela čitat svakakve postove u vezi seksa i komplikacija u trudnoći tako da sam se još više uplašila....iako mi ni moj MPO doktor ni moja ginkićka nisu spominjali zabranu,al eto opet me uhvatila panika,mislim nova sam u ovome svemu,pa me svega strah....moj sljedeći pregled je 7.1.idemo da čujemo srčeko....sretno tebi i nek sve prođe u redu... :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

malena19 čestitam ti  :Very Happy:  Baš mi je drago da je Nova započela sa prvim plusom na ovoj temi, neka se taj niz samo nastavi, za što više ovakvih vijesti~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## Twinolina

littlemouse ma bit će to sve ok, mislim da nema zapreka ako se ti dobro osjećaš...

----------


## Twinolina

jel imala ikoja od vas iskustva s boluckanjem u jednom jajniku, oko pupka i kao pred mengu?

----------


## littlemouse1

twinolina imam ih ja...ponekad malo jače,a ponekad onako slabo,al uglavnom tu su...i to me boli većinom lijevi jajnik,a oplođen je desni ?! uglavnom već sam se navikla ,ali da smeta ponekad da i samo m zabrine dal je sve ok,a kad ne boli opet se brinem dal je i to ok..ma uglavnom.... :Raspa:  :Raspa:

----------


## Twinolina

joj hvvala ti na ovome littlemouse1....šaljem kiss  :Kiss:

----------


## littlemouse1

twinolina,kao što znaš ovo mi je prvi IVF i srećom od prve uspiješan,al vjeruj mi transfer sam imala 1.12.od tog dana piškim u polu sjdećem položaju i stalno kontroliram dal ima krvi,a gaćice pregledavam 100 puta na dan....uglavnom sva sam luda...evo sad čekam taj 7.1.da čujemo srce i nadam se da sve dobro napreduje  :Smile:  uglavnom evo sad ležim i sve me boli...utriće sam stavila u 8,a nakon toga sam već 10 puta bila na wc-u ma ludnica...a još sam i sama muž na terenu,tak da sam još više u svemu tome...ali eto ide nekako borim se i molim da sve bude ok i da trudnoća prođe u redu i da dočekam svog bebača  :Smile:  <3

----------


## sabu

Samo da objavim jučerašnja beta negativna.
nema veze idemo dalje..

----------


## Destiny child

Čestitke malena19!

----------


## ivana.sky

> Samo da objavim jučerašnja beta negativna.
> nema veze idemo dalje..


Samo hrabro  :Love:

----------


## žužy

*sabu* ,žao mi je.

----------


## Twinolina

littlemouse mm i ja svaki dan Bogu zahvaljujemo jer je i naš prvi IVF uspio i evo sad ova dva mala gremlina skaču okolo i samo me zahebavaju...a tada smo bili skroz opušteni jer NIŠTA nismo znali, u biti je bila stimulacija pa je trebao biti tempirani; ja sam tako htjela. i onda na dan štoperice bilo je ili ništa ili ivf jer sam jako odreagirala. uopće nisam bila informirana.
 uglavnom, ja sam sad ista kao i ti samo gledam, osluškujem i sl....mislim si samo čitajući po forumima, da je ovo nemoguće, statistike rade protiv nas, nije moguće da s jednom js uspijemo...pa se oplodila, pa et, pa beta pozitivna i dupla se....i koliko god da JESAM u biti pozitivna, toliko sam i u strahu jer znam što sve još tek može krenuti krivo...onda se lupim po glavi jer ne vjerujem...ako je do sad bilo sve ok...ugl, svaki dan je nova borba, svaki dan se nanovo bodrim...to je nešto na što smo pristali od početka i svaka od nas se s tim nosi na sebi svojstven način. meni recimo jako pomaže forum i mogućnost da podijelim svoje osjećaje i razmišljanja  s ljudima koji me razumiju. ti ćeš u srijedu na UZV, evo ja isto nikako dočekati 12.1.....

----------


## malena19

Puno hvala svima  :Kiss: 




> Malena19,cestitke od srca !!!! Imala sam feeling


Mury draga, bas i ne citas mailove pazljivo  :Smile:  ali sretno i tu!!!! Brzo ces grliti svog malog misa  :Smile:

----------


## malena19

Moja beta danas, 12dnt 702  :Smile:  

Sabu, žao mi je :grli:

----------


## malena19

> Čestitke malena19!


Hvala draga, kad vi krecete po smrzlice?

----------


## žužy

> Moja beta danas, 12dnt 702  
> 
> Sabu, žao mi je :grli:


Super brojčica,čestitam i sretno dalje!  :Klap:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Moja beta danas, 12dnt 702


 :Klap:

----------


## littlemouse1

twinolina...sve znam,razumijemo se mi  :Smile:  sad čekam srijedu i naravno vrijeme nikad proći hehehehe....tebi sretno i da sve bude ok,a ja javim kako je prošlo  :Kiss: ......sabu žao mi je i nadam se da će sve biti ok i držim fige da nas uskoro obraduješ lijepim vijestima.......malena19 čestitam,beta je superrrrrrrr  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## sabu

Bog mi je puno toga uzeo u životu,a isto puno toga i dao.
Mislim da nikome ne uskrati nešto a da ga nečim drugim ne nagradi.Sve u životu se događa s nekim razlogom.
Moramo moć prihvatit i one loše stvari u životu,a bit zahvalni za one dobre stvari koje nam se događaju.
Život mi se fino posložio,živimo dosta skladno,prošlu godinu rješili stambeno pitanje,znači samo bebica još fali.
Ne znam kakav ishod nas čeka,dat ću sve od sebe,odlučila sam da ću postati majka i gotovo!
Drage cure,hvala svima na podršci i ostanimo pozitivne do kraja!

----------


## littlemouse1

sabu,prelijepo napisano...želim ti sve najbolje i da ti se ubrzo ostvari najveća želja da budeš mama... :Kiss:  <3

----------


## sabu

mišiću,uživaj u svojoj trudnoći,želim ti da rodiš živu i zdravu bebicu :Kiss:

----------


## bebushkica

Sabu...svaka cast...istog sam misljenja...ovaj mjesec sam se bila poveselila da je to to ali nazalost biokemijska...14dnt beta 60, 16 dnt 57 i danas stigla vjestica...odtugovala i isplakala svoje i sada idemo dalje...u nove pobjede... :Smile: ) sretno svima u ovoj novoj 2015 godini  :Wink:

----------


## Mury

> Moja beta danas, 12dnt 702


Bravo malena19  :Very Happy: !!!! Sretno do kraja~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Priznajem da sam neazurna na mailu,ali sto cu,ne stignem i na forum i fejs,i osluskivati simptome,i probati se naspavati..  :Grin: 
Sabu,grim i zelim ti vise srece u 2015.g.

----------


## Twinolina

malena bravo za betu!!!!!!!!

sabu stvarno si to lijepo napisala, osjećati se tako je zaista blagoslov!

ja prijavljujem neuračunljivost, zaista sam slaba na okidaču, živčana čak je i mm popi*dio....sad se ždere kako sam ga oprala, a ja se žderem jer se ne znam kontrolirati. 

bebushkica šaljem virtualni zagrljaj...skupi snagu i ajmo dalje!

----------


## Sanjolina

Svima sve naj naj u 2015 godini.Velike bete,urednr trudnoce i zdrave bebice.
Twinolina cestitam na velikoooj beti jos par dana pa ces u dr,ko ce docekat aaj aj aj.
Malena19 cestitam i tebi.Sretno svima!!!

----------


## littlemouse1

pozzz svima...imam jedno pitanje,jako me boli trbuh i imam smečkasti iscjedak...imam osjećaj kao da ću dobiti toliki mi je pritisak dolje,dali je netko imao sličnih problema...

----------


## Twinolina

littlemouse znam da ideš tek za dva dana na uzv, ali ne znam možeš li ih nazvati i otići danas? nadam se da je hematomčić....

----------


## littlemouse1

hej,twinolina...za sad nemam iscjedka,kao sinoć,ali još me uvijek jako boli i imam pritisak kao da ću dobiti svaki čas...evo idem stalno na wc da provjerim kako je stanje  :Sad:  nadam se da će sve biti ok...mislim i prije me boljelo,ali ne tako jako kao sad...iako mi je sad datum da bih trebala dobit,pa možda zato toliko boli,ne znam,nadam se da će proći i biti sve ok...

----------


## bubekica

Moram priznati da ne kuzim kako to mislis da je datum kad bi trebala dobiti, a trudna si 6 tjedana, i vise.

----------


## Twinolina

da i ja sam to htjela pitati...nešto si tu pobrkala...

----------


## ivana.sky

Mozda su joj inace ciklusi 40-50 dana?
Al ako je bila O, i trudna si, 28.dan ti se gleda kao da si trebala dobit.. tj 14.dan od ovulacije... kad si imala ZM?
bolovi i probadanja i grcevi i pritisak kao kod M su ti normalni, naravno ako nisu neizdrzivi i konstantni... nazz dr. najbolje 
 :fige:  da je sve ok

----------


## Destiny child

Planiramo u 2. ili 3.mjesecu. Za razliku od prvog puta sada imam hipotireozu, pa moram obaviti još neke kontrole i konzultirati se sa endokrinologicom.

----------


## malena19

Moja beta danas 1794  :Smile: 

Littlemouse držim fige da sve bude ok

----------


## malena19

> Planiramo u 2. ili 3.mjesecu. Za razliku od prvog puta sada imam hipotireozu, pa moram obaviti još neke kontrole i konzultirati se sa endokrinologicom.


Super... nadam se da ces brzo sve dogovoriti i krenuti  :Smile:   ako se dobro sjecam meni za sec ivf nije ništa trebalo.. samo nazvala 1dc i došla 3dc i dobila estrofem... ali vjerujem da ste i sami svjesni da je mala uspjesnost kod toga  :Sad: 

Drzim fige  :Kiss:

----------


## Twinolina

malena wow pa beta se više nego uduplala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

littlemouse di si?

----------


## littlemouse1

pozzz svima....evo da vam se javim bolove imam od jučer,nisu konstantni malo uhvate pa puste,malo probode pa ne i tako uglavnom zeza me...iscjedak sam imala sinoć,ali nije bio jak...malo smećkast ništa posebno,više me brine ta bol kao da ću svaki čas dobit...i boli me lijevi jajnik,a oplođen mi je desni kako to :/ u srijedu idem na uzv nadam se da ću izdržat do tada i da će sve biti ok,ako se situacija promjeni javit ću vam se...evo sad ležim i osjetim malo boli pa ne malo probode pa ne..strah me je,samo se molim da sve bude ok...cure hvala vam za potporu... :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Twinolina

littlemouse vjeruj mi da stalno mislim na tebe i nadam se da će to ipak sve biti ok. ja sam po tom pitanju luda već jer evo noćas prvi put nisam išla na wc, a inače svaku noć idem. isto tako bojim se stalno uroinfekta jer sam im sklona i svaki put kad mokrim sama sebe proučavam....svaka od nas ima neke svoje strahove. istina je da je malo toga, ako uopće išta. što se sad u ovoj fazi može napraviti. sve što se dalo napraviti napravljeno je i sada treba samo čekati. iako bih ja s tvojim simptomima makar telefonski pokušala kontaktirati kliniku jer sam živac i MORAM znati što se događa, drago mi je da si se strpila...uzimaj i dalje utrogestane, miruj, izdrži do sutra, a mi ćemo se svi moliti da se radi o hematomčiću...činjenica je da smeđi iscjedak uglavnom znači to....molim te javi nam!

----------


## littlemouse1

hej,twinolina...evo sinoć me još boljelo...otišla sam rano spavat i tijekom noći sam se budila,ali boli više nije bilo...naravno išla sam na wc sto puta i nemam više ništa...tako da se nadam da će i danas sve biti ok,a sutra se nadam da ćemo ćuti srčeko  :Smile:  hvala na poruci,puno mi je lakše ovo prolazit kad znam da je netko uz mene..nažalost muž nije pored mene,pa sve sama prolazim,ali uz vas ovdje je puno lakše..hvala vam svima  :Smile:  evo sad mi je ok,ne osjetim bolove,nema iscjedka,nema ništa...hvala bogu,možda je ono bilo od neke upale ili nešto....ako se ne čujemo ranije...sutra javim kako je prošao uzv i nadam se da ću ćuti srce moje bebice.... :Smile:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Sanjolina

Littlemouse ja mislim da ti je to sve ok.Mene je isto dva tri dana prije prvog pregleda toliko bolio desni jajnik da bi me oblio hladan znoj mislila bi da cu past u nesvist.Uzasno sam se bojala i odjednom je prestalo.Izdrzi do sutra,virujen da ce sve bit dobro.
Smedji iscjedak moze bit i od implantacije,moze bit i neka zaostala krv,ili neki hematom al virujen da nije nista strasno.
ja sam ga imala jedan dan s tim da mi je bilo kao neka voda razrjedjena smedjom bojom.Drzim fige da ce bit sve ok!!!!!

----------


## leptirić27

Trudnice moje cestitam vam od sveg ♥ da uzivate u trudnickim danima i da nam za Bozic ov g

----------


## leptirić27

Trudnice moje cestitam vam od sveg ♥ da uzivate u trudnickim danima i da sve prodje savrseno. I dalje vas pratim, vratila se iz bolnice, sad malo odmora par mjeseci pa cemo krenuti u postupke.

----------


## littlemouse1

leptirić27 puno hvala...i ja tebi želim sve najbolje i da ubrzo i ti postaneš mama... :Smile:   :grouphug:

----------


## Twinolina

littlemouse di si? kako je bilo na uzv?

----------


## ivana.sky

jel se netko cuo s njom? sad me malo brine vec...  :Undecided:

----------


## Cannisa

Drage moje suborke, evo da vam se konacno javim ,nadam se da me se sjecate. Nakon 8 godina borbe, nadanja i stahova i 12 postupaka ,prije 6 mj sam postala mama maloga Tina. Cijelu svoju pricu cu napisati u novi topic, a zs sada vam zelim reci da bude hrabre, uporne i strpljive i zelim vam da uskoro docekate svoje mirisljave smotuljke.

----------


## Twinolina

da, jučer cijeli dan škicam i gledam jel littlemouse tu.. brinem...ako je nešto pošlo po zlu mora da ju je jako pogodilo...ovo joj je prvi postupak...očekivanja su jako velika...vjerujem da bi u ovoj fazi neuspjeh bio jako bolan, više nego na samom početku...littlemouse zaista se nadam da si dobro!

Cannisa čestitam i jedva čekam pročitati tvoju priču!

----------


## Snekica

Cannisa, kako te se ne bi sjećala! Čestitam ti na malom princu! Vidim iz potpisa da ste uspjeli bez igala  :Smile:  to me posebno raduje i jedvam čekam _the story_!

----------


## ivana.sky

> da, jučer cijeli dan škicam i gledam jel littlemouse tu.. brinem...ako je nešto pošlo po zlu mora da ju je jako pogodilo...ovo joj je prvi postupak...očekivanja su jako velika...vjerujem da bi u ovoj fazi neuspjeh bio jako bolan, više nego na samom početku...littlemouse zaista se nadam da si dobro!


 :Undecided: 

uhvatila sam ju da se zeleni sinoc pa poslala poruku ali nije se javila ni na jedan topic.. tesko je prihvatiti neuspijeh ali samo treba hrabro dalje! u postupcima su najvazniji strpljenje i hrabrost  :Heart:

----------


## littlemouse1

pozzzz svima....ispričavam se što se nisam ranije javila...došao muž s terena,pa nisam imala vremena hehehehe....inače,jučer bila kod ginkića i kuca srce junačko...mamino sve  :Smile:  hvala svima na podršci i na divnim porukama...još jednom sorry,ali nisam bila u mogućnosti ranije se javit....oni bolovi i iscjedak je od hematoma inače sve je ok...veliki smo i trudni smo 8tj...za dva tjedna opet na kontrolu...još jednom hvala vam svima...mislim na vas i sve najbolje vam želim... :Smile:   :Heart:  :grouphug:

----------


## ivana.sky

nisam prestala mislit na tebe, bas si me uplasila... drago mi je da je sve ok, sad uzivajte vas troje  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Twinolina

e littlemouse da si mi tu prvo bih te namlatila, a onda zagrlila! jooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooj, ja se prištekavam stalno da vidim ima li što od tebe i već sam si mislila sve najgore......a neka, neka, nema to veze jer je ispalo najbolje moguće, ma draga moja sve je super, bravo i šaljem zagrljaj, sad se veseli!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sara10

littlemouse baš mi je drago da je sve ok i da srce kuca! Jel ti dr. rekao da moraš sada mirovati zbog hematoma?
Mi ćemo biti u terminu, ja sam isto 8+2tt trudna.

----------


## littlemouse1

twinolina,vidjela sam tvoje poruke hvala ti,ne poznajemo se,a pružila si mi potporu hvala ti...i žao mi je što se nisam ranije javila....šaljem punooo pozzzz pusa...uživaj i ti sa svojim bebačem i nek i dalje bude ovako super kako je krenilooo... :Smile:   :grouphug:

----------


## littlemouse1

ivanasky hvala ti na potpori..ti i twinolina ste mi puno pomogle i hvala vam...ove dane ste mi učinile lakšim jer znajući da je netko uz tebe sve se lakše podnese....želim ti sve najbolje i nek nas i sreća i dalje prati....ja ću  naravno javljat situaciju i dalje...pozzzzzzzz.... :grouphug:

----------


## littlemouse1

sara10...hvala...da,moram mirovat,ali nije ništa strašno,ako se ponovi da dođem na pregled ako bdue sve ok idem tek za 2 tjedna...pa da znam mi smo tu negdje po terminu imat ćemo prave male ljetne bebice...puno pozzz ti šaljem i uživaj u trudnoći...sve najbolje ti želim... :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

littlemouse super za srceko!
 :Very Happy: 
Nadam se da ce odsad sve biti mirno.

----------


## sushi

littlemouse čestitam  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pak

littlemouse cestitam !!!

----------


## littlemouse1

hvala svima....i sve najbolje vam želim... :Smile:   :grouphug:

----------


## Sanjolina

Littlemouse1 bravo,cestitam.Cili dan se mislim sta je jel bila na pregled.Nek je sve ok!!!Bravo i sretno.

----------


## eryngium

Littlemouse1, aj fala bogu! :D

----------


## ivana.sky

> ivanasky hvala ti na potpori..ti i twinolina ste mi puno pomogle i hvala vam...ove dane ste mi učinile lakšim jer znajući da je netko uz tebe sve se lakše podnese....želim ti sve najbolje i nek nas i sreća i dalje prati....ja ću  naravno javljat situaciju i dalje...pozzzzzzzz....


 :Kiss:  zajedno cemo mi i iskustva s poroda dijeliti, samo neka sve bude ok  :Heart:

----------


## una99

Cure pozdrav, trebam pomoć. Prijateljica mi treba ići u postupak u Petrovu,kod odabira doktor  predloženo joj je da ide kod dr. Lane  S. Da li je  netko kod nje u postupku i kakva su Vam općenito iskustva sa navedenom doktoricom. Ne nalazim na forumu baš nešto informacija , pa ako bi netko mogao napisati svoje iskustvo. Unaprijed zahvaljujem  :Smile:

----------


## Twinolina

una ja ti prvi put čujem za tu dr a u Petrovoj sam više od 10 god! to mora da je neka nova.

----------


## una99

> una ja ti prvi put čujem za tu dr a u Petrovoj sam više od 10 god! to mora da je neka nova.


Pozdrav Twinolina, čestitam na trudnoći,to će biti mala cura  :Smile: ,  ja sam tvoja cimerica po transferu, krevet sa desne strane -( baka Mraz ).  Da to je nova doktorica, vjerojatno si ju vidjela na hodniku crna, mlada , visoka, navodno je preuzela pacijente prof. Šimunića.

----------


## Twinolina

ajme una!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kako mi je drago da te "vidim"!!!! pitala sam se što je s tobom i s našim drugim cimericama?! vidim u potpisu, nažalost, rezultat i nadam se da nisi odustala kao što si pričala...i sama vidiš ovdje na forumu da ima svakakvih priča. 

a sad znam o kojoj dr pričaš, ona mršava, duge crne kose, vječito juri po hodnicima...ali svejedno ne znam ništa o njoj. ti znaš kod koga sam ja i po meni nema bolje dr u Petrovoj!

curka veliš? ma samo da Bog da da sve bude u redeu i da "preživim" do ponedjeljka i uzv!

----------


## una99

Twinić

iskreno nakon neuspješnih postupaka treba mi malo više vremena da se ponovo vratim na forum, izbjegavam općenito sve vezano uz postupak,  ali ovaj put svaki dan  škicnem da vidim kako napreduješ, baš mi drago zbog tebe  :Smile: 
Da li znaš kako su naše cimerice.

----------


## Twinolina

una ma ja sam samo do sad imala više sreće nego li je statistički zagarantirano pa nemam pravo niti tješiti niti ohrabrivati...zaista, a to sam već jednom rekla tu na forumu, divim se svakoj od vas ponaosob koja je postupak prošla i preživjela brojne neuspjehe...to treba znati i moći. ja mogu samo biti moralna potpora, iako ne s punim pravom jer neuspjeh (još) nisam doživjela na tom polju. 
nemam ničiji kontakt i stvarno ne znam kako su nam cure, osim za onu mršavu ženskicu iz Slavonije, kod nje nije došlo ni do ET. ne znam kako nam je ona naša prehlađena kolegica i ona iz Zagorja, jako simpatična, prva je išla na ET.

----------


## una99

Nadam se da su uspjele. Evo ja nisam nista ni pisala o postupku jer sam prvo popiskila jako svjetlu crticu 8 dnt a kad sam skuzila da se crtica narednim testiranjima ne pojačava bila sam koma, cijele blagdane provela u jakim bolovima i čak dan prije bete dobila već lagani iscjedak. Nakraju jedno veliko ništa. Krajem ovog mjeseca idem na razgovor pa ću vidjeti šta dalje.

----------


## Kadauna

dobro jutro cure, evo nudim forumsku virtualnu kavicu  :Coffee:  ali i zakašnjelu novogodišnju rakijcu  :pivo:  pa izvolite i navalite

 i ovdje čestitam našoj mury na prekrasnom F. kojeg je rodila prije par dana. Ako je bilo i ovdje čestitarenja, ispričavam se. Nije me bilo danima, imala sam i još imam goste i jednostavno nisam stizala tjednima ništa. 

una99, žao mi je što vam nije uspjelo :hug: pomalo, ipak vrlo rijetki su ti kojima uspije iz prve - iako sam se tome kao i svi mi uvijek nadali, nama nije uspjelo. Naša je K. je stigla nakon 
1. stimuliranog s transferom
2. stimuliranog bez transfera
3. prirodnog bez transfera
4. prirodnog bez transfera
5. polustimuliranog s transferom
6. stimuliranog s transferom iz samo 2 j.s. i jednog 8-staničnog embrija treći dan

Jednom ću i ja napisati svoju priču - to se spremam već godinama - ali budem za forum i za FB. 

No una99, kakva nova lijčenica u PEtrovoj, iskreno se pitam zašto, iako su im otišli i Čanić i Šimunić u protekloj godini, ali svejedno, njih je i dalje puno - imaju 6 liječnika za MPO plus sad ova nova Lana nešto, kako se preziva? Tko je ona? i da li ima subspecijalizaciju i gdje se stjecala radno iskustvo?

Strelec
Kasum
Vrčić
Pavičić Baldani
Šprem Goldštajn
Radaković

i sad ta dr. Lana S., meni iskreno čudno obzirom da rade ustvari malen broj postupaka u odnosu na liječnike, no dobro. 

Koja je vaša dijagnoza una99 osim endometrioze, koje su vam godine? čini mi se da dobivaš dosta mali broj j.s.? kakve si stimulacije imala? si se btw. upisala u našu forumsku statistiku koju pokušavamo voditi?
daj please upišite terapiju i ishod, to je jedino sredstvo koje imamo obzirom da nema statistika: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-Koliko-jajnih-stanica-i-embrija-ste-dobili-nakon-stimulacije-Imate-li-smrzlica


Twinolina - čestitke - prekrasno i stvarno mi je drago čitati da ima pacijenata koji idu i na treće dijete  :Smile: )

Ako sam koga zaboravila - oprostite!

----------


## una99

Čestitke Mury  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrav Kaduna, raspitujem se o doktorici iz usluge prijateljici koja je nedavno dovedena u nezgodnu situaciju pred sam postupak  jer joj nisu rekli da je  njen dr. otišao u mirovinu pa su je samo prebacili kod nove dr. o kojoj ne nalazimo bas nešto informacije. Frendica treba uskoro u postupak s tim da je pola postupaka već iskoristila pa je zabrinuta zbog situacije u kojoj se je našla i sad je upravo pravo vrijeme da reagira ako je potrebno pa bi joj pomoglo kad bi cula da je netko jos u postupku kod navedene dr. i da napise svoje komentare. Molim da me se neshvati krivo jer ne sumljamo  i neumanjujemo  njezinu stručnost  samo bi pokoja inf. dobro došla vjerujem i mnogim curama koje tek planiraju u Petrovu. 

Što se mene tiče ja sam godinama kod svoje dr.P.-B., prelaskom sa Gonala  na 300 IU Puregona dnevno mi se je popravio broj dobivenih jajnih stanica, za mene 4 komada su kao dobitak na Lutriji  jer mi je nedostupan desni jajnik, nemam 1 jajovod a lijevi dostupan jajnik je jako oštećen i kod svake aspiracije  punktiraju i beštije od ciste   :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ostalo cu napisati na navedenoj temi ....

----------


## Twinolina

Kaduna drago mi je da si se javila i na ovu temu, "poznajem" te iz postova sa vrlo poučnih tema i divim ti se! Zalaganje i znanje na nivou! Ne biste vjerovale koliko to puno znači...evo i ja ću se javiti na tu temu kad se već vodi forumska statistika.
Una moja evo i moja je kolegica bila kod dr. Čanića kojeg je nahvalila do neba, a ja sam imalam čast samo jednom telefonski kontaktirati s njim i ostala sam paf jer mi je pomogao kao nitko do sad - pun razumijevanja, savjeta, lubazan i imala sam feeling da razgovaram sa privatnikom kojem sam platila masne pare, a čak nisam bila niti njegova pacijentica, već je bio dežuran, bila je subota, a mene su ostavili na milost i nemilost prekinutoj stimulaciji i zaboravili mi se javiti kao što su obrćali za daljnje postupanje - znači napumpana menopurima i estrofemima i najednom stop, nema folikulogeneze, a ja naduta, (.)(.) ogromne i živčana i nitko ništa....onda sam dobila njega i nikad mu to neću zaboraviti - sve mi je do u tančine objasnio. Petrova je izgubila jaaaaaaaaaaaaako puno njegovim odlaskom. Kolegica je sad kod prof. Vrčića. o njemu ne znam što bih rekla osim da je vrhunski operater, radio mi je carski i imala sam tri kopčice samo, post op oporavak trajao jedan dan, drugi dan sam išla na wc i pod tuš. 

Una evo kod mene čudo - jedan folikul, na kraju tri js ipak (ova dva u međuvrmeneu nakon štoperice valjda porasla), dvije potpuno nezrele, jedna oplođena i et osmost. treći dan i evo uspjelo je - nadam se...nekako si mislim da dalje nema straha...iako ja to samo tako naglas kažem...u sebi drhtim od straha. tako da to što si low responder nije tako bitno, dovoljna je jedna.  kod mene amh 57.9 pa sam low respond. mene nešto drugo zeza...

----------


## una99

Twinolina e da Čanić je bio zakon, meni je na jednoj aspiraciji utvrđeno da su folikuli nedostupni za aspiraciju ali kad je vidio moju očajnu facu uz moj pristanak  je sa ekipom malo to namjestio,  malo "potiskali"  i na kraju izvukao 2 js. Poslije ja onako ošamućena, sva u bolovima a on uleti u sobu i sav sretan viče imamo 2 pokazujući 2  prsta. Ma čovjek je zakon  :Naklon: . Odmah sam ga prekrstila u Legenda. Taj put sam i ostala trudna ali nije mi bilo suđeno.....
Jako mi je zao što više nije u Petrovoj.

----------


## sushi

Twinolina čestitam na trećoj sreći!

una  :Love:  sretno dalje...

----------


## sushi

> kakva nova lijčenica u PEtrovoj, iskreno se pitam zašto, iako su im otišli i Čanić i Šimunić u protekloj godini, ali svejedno, njih je i dalje puno - imaju 6 liječnika za MPO plus sad ova nova Lana nešto, kako se preziva? Tko je ona? i da li ima subspecijalizaciju i gdje se stjecala radno iskustvo?
> 
> Strelec
> Kasum
> Vrčić
> Pavičić Baldani
> Šprem Goldštajn
> Radaković
> 
> i sad ta dr. Lana S., meni iskreno čudno obzirom da rade ustvari malen broj postupaka u odnosu na liječnike, no dobro.


pa broj liječnika bi valjda bio ok ukoliko odgovara broju pacijenata i odradjenih ciklusa ili bar rezultira smanjenjem liste čekanja... ali ono što mi je  :Confused:  je što se preko ovog foruma zna da na VV nema čekanja (kao u P. - mjesecima), netko je bio napisao da odrađuju najveći broj ciklusa o državnih klinika - i sve to s 1-2 liječnika

----------


## una99

Hvala sushi  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

To je zato sto lijecnici u petrovoj rade ne samo mpo vec i npr papa testove, porode i sl. A na vv rade samo postupke.

----------


## sushi

aha, ok... hvala na info  :Smile:

----------


## Twinolina

cef je referentni centar za endokrinologiju i fertilitet pa rade komplet obradu, dijagnostiku, "vode" ambulantno pacijentice s različitim dijagnozama godinama, obavljaju ginekološke operacije i ovo sve gore navedeno.

----------


## sretna 1506

Čestitke novim trudnicama,pogotovo Sara tebi,Čestitam od srca Mury i svima ostalima,neka se svima ostvare svi snovi i nade.

----------


## Destiny child

Znam, ali na žalost moram ih iskoristiti prije nego krenem u novi postupak. A imam ih 9 zamrznutih. Najradije bih da mi ih sve odmah odmrznu da ne odugovlačimo.

----------


## una99

Twinolina sretno danas na ultrazvuku  :Smile:

----------


## Twinolina

una srećo hvala, eto mene! imamo srčeko, sve ok, prvo sam doživjela šok jer je uzv nešto štekao i učinilo joj se da su opet gemini, ali nisu...hihihihi 

ugl doktorica kao i uvijek predivna do neba, meni pao kamen sa srca...danas je 6+3, a uzv kaže 6+1, kaže ona to je ok, sve je ok, jajnici su shs, to bi valjda bilo hiperstimulirani pa i dalje moram paziti dok se ne smanje...

idem sutra odmah vaditi za štitnjaču da iskontroliramo i za tjedan dana opet na uzv.

----------


## ivana.sky

Supeer twinolina  :Very Happy:

----------


## una99

:mama:  za moju Twinolinu i njeno malo srčeko  :Smile: 

Sad se draga pazi,  sve laganini dok se jajnici ne oporave...

----------


## sara10

*Sretna* od srca ti hvala!

*Twinolina* bravo i čestitam!! Sada nam se možeš pridružit na temi trudnica....

----------


## una99

Cure kojim danom prof. Vrčić ( Petrova)  ima ambulantu ?

----------


## Varnica

> Cure kojim danom prof. Vrčić ( Petrova)  ima ambulantu ?


Četvrtkom. Mada u zadnje vrijeme prima i ponedjeljkom.

----------


## Twinolina

a viš ja za četvrtak nisam znala, a vidjela sam ga svaki put kad bih došla u ponedjeljak

----------


## vatra86

Ok... Nakon godinu i dva mj od spontanog sutra krecem s pikanjem, u meni kosmar, ali proci ce.. 
Svim curama u sijecanjskom vlakicu zelim puuuuno srece i da sve postanemo bezbrizne trudnice...

----------


## Kadauna

vatra draga - sretno i trilijardu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pretpostavljam da te je strah no iš iš iš strahu!

Curke, u rundi ste, evo  :pivo:  i  :Coffee:  pa tko god što želi................. 

na temu nove liječnice u Petrovoj, meni unatoč tome što liječnici u Petrovoj rade svašta osim MPO postupaka, i dalje nije jasno zašto tako! posebno zato što su  JEDINI referentni centar u RH za humanu reprodukciju. A što ima s novim njihovim centrom/prostorom? jel gotovo? jesu uselili? Tamo se sad postupci rade?

----------


## una99

Vatra86 sretno u  novom postupku  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Vatra, posebne ~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe

----------


## Twinolina

Vatra želim ti svu sreću!!!! Možda će ti sad ipak biti lakše, barem ja na to tako gledam, kad znaš gdje je bio problem...ja sam bila u sobi u rodilištu sa ženom koja je rodila godinu dana ranije u terminu no, nažalost bebica nije bila živa, a sve zbog neotkrivene trombofilije. dakle, rodila je onda ponovno kad i ja predivnog i veeeelikog i zdravog dječaka. odmah je bila krenula s terapijom. primaš li heparin? gdje si u postupku?

Kadauna ja sam ti zapravo možda jedina na ovom forumu koja zapravo jako voli petrovu, ali vjerojatno je to subjektivan doživljaj i na to utječe rezultat u popisu. Iako, istinu govoreći, ima ih par s kojima ne bih imala posla što zbog stava i načina ponašanja, što zbog reputacije. No, svoju MPO dr ne bih mijenjala ni za što, žena je duša od čovjeka i sjećam se kad sam u 10.-om mj došla na ponovni dogovor nakon što sam bila u svibnju kod zamjene koja me nije htjela slušati i prekinula stimulaciju - moja dr je došla do mene, pružila mi ruku u čekaonici i primila me i rekla sve ćemo mi to riješiti, bez brige, sve sam čula (sestra joj je rekla). Sad kad sam došla na prvi uzv i prvi put je vidjela nakon potvrđene trudnoće zagrlila me i veselila se skupa sa mnom! a ZNAM koliko juri i što sve radi! imaju i obvezu prema Sveučilištu....no, nisu svi takvi...sestre su isto na CEF-u predivne, recimo sestra Irena - ma da mi je samo pola njenih živaca...smirena, staložena, topla, a opet odaje dojam izuzetno stručne i učinkovite osobe.

----------


## popsy15

Pozz svima, samo sam se htjela nadovezati na Twinolinu i reći da nije jedina koja voli Petrovu  :Smile: . Moj jedini i dobitni postupak je u Petrovoj ( duplići) i moram reći da su mi svi dr kod kojih sam bila na pregledu i sve sestre ostale u sasvim korektnom sjećanju sa prof. Vrčićem na čelu, a isto tako mi je cijeli postupak prošao bez stresa zahvaljujući njima.

----------


## Twinolina

hihihih popsy i moj prvi ivf uspješan, isto duplići  :Smile: , a prof. Vrčić bio operater.

----------


## tigrical

Vatra, krepat ma ne molat!

----------


## žužy

*vatra*,go girl!  :rock:  :pivo:

----------


## sara10

Vatra, sretnoooo  :fige:  za uspješan postupak koji će rezultirati bezbrižnom trudnoćom do samoga kraja!!

----------


## vatra86

Ne koristim jos heparin, tek od transfera , inace se lijecimo u KBC Ri..
Hvala vam cure, vase vibre su mi i vise nego potrebne, istina da me malo strah,tj. Nije mi sve jedno... Ali idem hrabro naprijed... Pusa svima!!!

----------


## Snekica

vatra srećo nek ti ovaj put sretno do neba i natrag! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sushi

vatra  :fige:  i bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~!

apropo Petrove, lijepo mi je pročitati koju i o pozitivnim iskustvima, jer od kad smo krenuli u mpo i raspitivali se kuda i kako, sa svih strana smo slušali "samo bježite dalje od P.", tako da se stresem svaki put kad prolazim tom ulicom, a u kliniku nikad ušla

----------


## amazonka

Vatra, želim ti da ovoga puta bude sve pet...go curo go!!! :fige:

----------


## sretna 1506

Vatra sretno!

----------


## pak

vatra  :pivo: za zivce i hrabro !
Mozes ti to!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

Go vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:

----------


## Ginger

vatra ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## eryngium

vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sretno!!!

----------


## Frćka

*Vatraaaa* sretnooooooo!!! :fige:

----------


## bubekica

Imam i ja lijepe vijesti!  :Smile: 
Muz je danas dao uzorak, nakon praznjenja debelog crijeva po preporuci doktorice i bio je bingo - 105mil/ml, 26% pokretnih, 4% progresivno. Samo da podsjetim, u zadnjem su jedva nasli 10ak spermija, a jednom je bila i potpuna azoo.
Taj uzorak ce smrznuti o nasem trosku i na nas zahtjev i odgovornost kao osiguranje za dan punkcije, a ja sam primila prve gonale  :Smile: 

Preprepresretna sam!

----------


## innu

Bubekica bravo!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Vatra sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivana.sky

bubekica  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  super!!

----------


## nina32

Vatrice, sretno ti!!! Možda se budemo vidjele na našoj maloj klinici. Meni počinju folikulometrije za cca tjedan dana (prirodnjak).
Bubekice, lijepe vijesti, nek' se tako i nastavi! 
Jedna runda za sve u postupcima!!!

----------


## sara38

Vatra, bubekica, nina32 i ostale cure sretnoooooo!!!  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

Uuuuuu, bubekica!!!! Super vijest!!!!!

----------


## phiphy

*Vatra*, tempiramo riječku kavu tako da opet s nama podijeliš piškenje testića?  :grouphug:  Sretnoooo!

*Nina32*, sretno, neka ovaj postupak bude slavniji od prošlog (sjećam se tvog odgovora 'Neslavno' na pitanje kako je prošlo  :Laughing:  ).

----------


## Twinolina

e pa bubekica predivno!!!!!! bravo, bravo, bravo! svakako još šopaj tm-a svim onim preparatima i možda vam ovaj smrznuti neće niti trebati! vibrice da za mjesec dana piškiš plus!

----------


## žužy

I ja dižem rundu za naše curke u postupku!  :Very Happy:  :pivo:  :mama:  :alexis: 
Neka se zimsko/proljetni vlakić napuni pošteno sa debelim plusićima i velikim duplajučim betama!

----------


## maca papucarica

> Imam i ja lijepe vijesti! 
> Muz je danas dao uzorak, nakon praznjenja debelog crijeva po preporuci doktorice i bio je bingo - 105mil/ml, 26% pokretnih, 4% progresivno. Samo da podsjetim, u zadnjem su jedva nasli 10ak spermija, a jednom je bila i potpuna azoo.
> Taj uzorak ce smrznuti o nasem trosku i na nas zahtjev i odgovornost kao osiguranje za dan punkcije, a ja sam primila prve gonale 
> 
> Preprepresretna sam!


Bubi, držim ručnonožne fige, mužić također, a namjestit ću ih i četveronošcu, Klempi i ovom malom velikom koji samo što ne izađe!
Mudar vam je plan  :Wink: 

Vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši ishod.

Ne zamjerite na blagoj diskriminaciji, naravno da i  svim ostalim trudilicama želim rodnu i plodnu 2015.!

----------


## sanda1977

Bok svima! Samo da vam zazelim srecu i poz bete i uspjesne postupke,dosadne i uredne trudnoce,brz porod i zdrave bebice...  onima koji su to vec prosli ili prolaze,cestitam. Puno pozz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ♡♡♡ od mene i Marije

----------


## sanda1977

Bubekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ♡♡

----------


## Snekica

Bubekice pa to je predivna vijest!  :Very Happy:  Sretno dalje!
Nina32 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

Bubekice   :fige: 
Razvali!!!

----------


## antony34

Bubi sretno :Smile:   i ostalim curama u postupku zelim plusice i ljepe bete.

----------


## bubekica

Samo da se ispravim, u silnoj strci jutros gore krivo sam procitala - pokretnih je bilo 3%, ali i to je bilo i vise nego dovoljno za freeze i jako dobro obzirom na nasu situaciju inace.
Imam super predosjecaj u vezi ovog  :Smile: 
Hvala svima na lijepim zeljama!

----------


## venera82

Cestitam trudnicama, a ostalim curama želim plodnu godinu, uspjet ćemo i mi!

Bubekice super vijest, biti ce ovaj dobitan, sretno ti!

----------


## Frćka

*Nina32* bez ušetavanja u 9.00, dođi u 8.00 pa da vidiš! :Grin:  Sretnooooooo!!! :Kiss: 
*Bubekice* za dobitni~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

bubek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hrki

Bubekica, super vijesti!!!! Držim  :fige:  :fige:  da konačno uspijete

----------


## vita22

Sretno riječankeeee našeee....bubekica super start neka tako i završi!!!

----------


## tetagogolina

bubekice  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## pak

*bubekice* super vijesti
*nina 32* sretno
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## Bananka

Bubekice, Vatra86 i svima puno ~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

Bubekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ♡

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure puno uspjeha svima u postupcima..
Posebne vibrice za nase Vatru i Bubek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

po jedna za bubekicu, vatru i ninu  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo: 
 :mama:  i po jedna pina colada za sve ostale

----------


## fuksija

Bubekica, super! A i drugima,sretno  :Wink: 

Ja čekam mengu a onda dalje..plan su folikulometrije i vjerojatno opet klomifen pa ivf ili inseminacija..

----------


## bugaboo

Bubekica, Vatra, Nina drzim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## drama_queen

I evo me ...danas 7 mjeseci otkad sam rodila svog anđelka ...a ja opet u čekaonici humane ...here we go again ...

----------


## Ginger

> I evo me ...danas 7 mjeseci otkad sam rodila svog anđelka ...a ja opet u čekaonici humane ...here we go again ...


grlim i vibram do neba!

----------


## Twinolina

> I evo me ...danas 7 mjeseci otkad sam rodila svog anđelka ...a ja opet u čekaonici humane ...here we go again ...


e pa stvarno bravo i sretno!!!!

----------


## s_iva

Drama, 
drago mi je da ste se uspjeli posložiti nakin gubitka i krenuti dalje.   :Love: 
Svu sreću vam želim, evo i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## drama_queen

Hvala vam curke, Vatri sam već poželila sreću al toga nikad viška 
..Bubekica, Nina i Vatra sretno! I sretno svim onim hrabricama koje koračaju i šute o tome <3

----------


## Lotta81

Drama queen sretno  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

:pivo:  da vam svima postupci završe sa mirišljavim smotuljkom u naručju!!  :grouphug: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sushi

evo još jedne za cure u postupcima  :pivo:  
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~ i sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## pak

Pridruzujem se  :pivo: za sve !
drama queen sretno !
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesne postupke

----------


## pak

Evo neznam dali da se veselim ili brinem jer danas mi je 28.d.c. a to je kod mene jaako cudno i desilo se zadnji put pred vise od godinu dana osim u ciklusu kada sam imala cistu.
Hm a trebala sam pocetkom 2.mj u postupak  :drama: .

----------


## vatra86

Bubek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a i sve znas

Nina32 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka bude odmah prvi dobitan

Drama queen svaka cast na hrabrosti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sushi zar nam se i ti pridruzujes? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pak a da pišneš test?  :Smile:

----------


## pak

Nisam trudna.
Veselim se jedino jer je ovo najnormalniji ciklus bez pmsa i ostalih simptoma koje uvijek imam.

----------


## Snekica

pak, tvoji organi su se uke*ali pred postupak umjesto tebe  :Laughing:  
drama_queen go girl, sretno! Svaka čast na snazi! 
Cure, nek vam ovo bude svima bingo! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba!

----------


## kika222

Samo da poželim srećicu trudilicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bubek, vatra, nina, drama queen i svim onim curama koje su u postupku a ne pišu~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se desi čudo i budete sve trbušaste!!!!
Onima koje nisu uspjele ovaj put želim da znaju da ih njihova srećica čeka❤

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## pak

> pak, tvoji organi su se uke*ali pred postupak umjesto tebe


 :Laughing:  to i ja mislim, cuda  cini ta  podsvijest.

----------


## funky

Sretno cure, do iduceg Bozica da su bebuse s vama....Bubekice ekstra vijest...ma svima da uspije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Varnica

> a viš ja za četvrtak nisam znala, a vidjela sam ga svaki put kad bih došla u ponedjeljak


Godinama je bio četvrtkom, ali je svako jutro bio na folikulometrijama. Odnedavno prima i ponedjeljkom, otkada je Šimunić otišao u penziju.

----------


## geta

Pozdrav cure, evo i mene nakon 5 godina pauze, jučer 12dnt vadila betu=1119. 
Samo da bude sve u redu...svima veliki  :grouphug:

----------


## bubekica

Geta cestitam!!!! Krasna beta!
 :Very Happy: 

Moze malo detalja o postupku? Gdje? Stimulacija? Kakvi embriji?

----------


## geta

Postupak je bio u Bruxellesu, na klinici UZ. BIli smo tamo prije 5 godina i uspjeli. 
Postupak stimulirani.
26.11.14. počinjem sa Superfactom 6x dnevno u svaku nosnicu jedanput, i uzimam sve do punkcije 30.12.14.
18.12.14.počinjem sa Gonal f 225 unit do 30.12.
30.12.14.punkcija izvađeno 18 jajnih stanica, samo 6 dobrih, od toga se oplodille 3, dvije vraćene
04.01.15.transfer dvije blastice A i B kvalitete, biologica zadovoljna (slični rezultat prvi put)
U tijeku postupka svakih 7 dana sam vadila hormone estradiol, FSH, LH i Progesteron, i slala njima u Belgiju. Dan prije početka stimulacije još i ultrazvuk koji njima šaljem. Tamo smo stigli 23.12. i ostali do kraja postupka.  Pozdrav

----------


## malenna88

Cestitam trudnicama, a ostalim curama želim plodnu godinu!

Bubekice super vijest, biti ce ovaj dobitan!


Nisam se javljala skoro 2 mjeseca jer se nista nije desavalo. Nakon prvog naseg neuspjeha koji sam jako lose podnjela,bojim se ponovo pocet sa postupkom. Znam da je to glupo od mene jer ima vas koje ste vise puta porolazile sve to i DIVIM VAM SE. 
Htjela sam se koncentrisat na skolu i da malo zaboravim to ali mi danas javise da su stigli ljekovi za novi postupak u apoteku i da treba da dodjem po njih. Sad neznam sta da radim strah me je al opet zelja za bebom i da mm prohoda je velika ....  :iskušenje:

----------


## amazonka

Curama koje idu u postupak želim puno puno sreće...
Malenna svi mi više manje svatko na svoj način teško primamo poraze, ali to i to je dio puta.Kreni onda kada misliš da si spremna...

Geta kakve su cijene u Bruxellesu? Pretpostavljam da nisu male.

Inače, prema sadašnjem MPO zakonu opet pušu neki loši vjetrovi sa strane određenih skupina, Stoga vas pozivam da se informirate i u raspravu uključite ovdje

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87105-P...50#post2723850

----------


## geta

Cijena postupka je 4.950 Eur + 1.000 Eur lijekovi + smještaj u Bruxellesu 15 dana. Znam da dođe puno, ali mogu ti reći da smo i u 6 godina koliko smo išli po klinikama u HR i u Sloveniji potrošili jako jako puno.

----------


## LaraLana

Dosla sam da malo zavibrama curama u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno do neba  :grouphug:

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav cure, evo i mene nakon 5 godina pauze, jučer 12dnt vadila betu=1119. 
> Samo da bude sve u redu...svima veliki


Bravo....cestitam  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

> I evo me ...danas 7 mjeseci otkad sam rodila svog anđelka ...a ja opet u čekaonici humane ...here we go again ...


Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i bravo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

Cure poznate i nepoznate  evo Vam puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam opet na klomifenima..uz to ce biti i menopur i cetrotide..ugl zadnji put sam od 1tbl dnevno dobila 5 js i imala sam uzasnu reakciju..dokic i moj muz zapravo misle da je to bio panic attack, jelte..usred noci sam se probudila, nisam imala zraka, otvorila sam prozor al uopce nisam mogla disati, povracala sam i glava me uzasno uzasno boljela...nakon toga nista...e sad ne znam sta me ceka od 2tabl dnevno..mozda nis..

----------


## Sonja29

Curke sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Da se javim, mi dosli do malo vise od postupka... Dobili 9 js, sgram relativno ok. Ali nema et jer su mi nasli polip u maternici pa kad ga otklonimo idemo na fet za par mjeseci...

----------


## sushi

vatrice sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrpu smrzlića

----------


## fuksija

Mi planirali na ivf ali se razocarali danas na uzv..samo 1js..dok nije mogao vjerovati..uopce ne noze sa mnom predvidjeti kako ce biti sljedece. U prijasnjem ciklusu o 1klomofena 5 js a sad od2 klomifena 1js...idemo na inseminaciju..

----------


## ivana.sky

Fuksija neka bude uspjesna koliko i neplanirana  :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Fuksija, jel radite uzv na 2 ili 3 dan ciklusa? Da se vidi koliko antralaca imas. Sretno u postupku i da ti humana vise ne treba...

----------


## Twinolina

fuksija i ja sam imala samo 1 folikul kao, vodeći, ostali ispod 5 mm, a gle me sad...ima nade

----------


## pak

Sretno cure evo kolektivno za svakog kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## bubekica

Evo i mene kratko...
Punkcija danas je bila super, dobili smo 11 oocita, a i spermici su bili ok.
Zasad sve zvuci dobro, ovaj put idemo do kraja!!!  :Smile:

----------


## una99

Bubekica  :Klap:  Sretno !!!!!

----------


## Twinolina

bubekica wow, suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper, sutra javi kaj je rekao labos!!!!

----------


## bubekica

> bubekica wow, suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper, sutra javi kaj je rekao labos!!!!


Ne radi lab na vv nedjeljom, znat cu vise u ponedjeljak  :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

ma ja došla zavibrati za bubekicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Twinolina

ne kužim, kak NE RADI? a kaj je sa zametcima, ima li tko da to nadgleda?

----------


## bubekica

> ne kužim, kak NE RADI? a kaj je sa zametcima, ima li tko da to nadgleda?


Mislim da imaju nekog tko je dezuran, al ne zove se. Kakogod, praksa je na vv da se dodje 2-i dan od punkcije na razgovor s biologom pa transfer bude ili taj dan, ili 3 dana kasnije.
Inace - nije embrije potrebno gledati bas svaki dan.

----------


## drama_queen

Sretno Bubekica ♡

----------


## pak

Bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## fuksija

Bubekica, super vijesti..zelim vam srecu!

Ne znam tko me pitao, ali da bila sam 2.dc na uzv i tad smo odlucili ici s klomifenom i injekcijama..al do injekcija nismo ni dosli..
Ugl ne nadam se previse kad je rijec o inseminaciji..ako nam nije islo doma ne bu ni od inseminacije..pa to je ista stvar zar ne?

----------


## eryngium

bubekica  :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 

a i ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

Hvala svima!

fuksija,
zao mi je sto si ovaj put lose reagirala na klomifen, ali po meni nije to tako iznenadjujuce. Klomifenski ciklusi znaju stvarno jako varirati, a s 2 klomifena dnevno je sasvim normalno da se izdvojio samo 1 folikul (mjehuric koji sadrzi jajnu stanicu).
Nemoj odmah otpisivati aih, da je tako kao sto kazes, tog postupka ne bi niti bilo.
Prijateljica je dvaput zatrudnila iz prvog aih  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

bubek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
go girl, go!!

a nije li bolje da se zameci i ne gledaju bas svaki dan?

----------


## bugaboo

Bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

> bubek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> go girl, go!!
> 
> a nije li bolje da se zameci i ne gledaju bas svaki dan?


Nemam pojma dal se u medjuvremenu sto tehnoloski mijenjalo, al znam da sam cula da je bolje da ih se sto rijedje otvara. Na vuku ih gledaju, koliko mi se cini, 1, 2 i 5 dan.

----------


## fuksija

Kako to da je normalno da se od 2tbl klomifena dobije jedan folikul? I sto sad to uopce znaci? Kako mi je klomifen pomogao?ionako bi imala jedan folikul..da li je on sad malo 'bolji' ili sto?
I kako sam onda od 1 tbl klomifena dobila 5 folikula? Doktoru je to bilo jako neobicno..

----------


## antony34

Bubi odlicno sssuiuuupppppeeeeerrrrriiiiissssskkkkkaaaaaaaaa :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

> Kako to da je normalno da se od 2tbl klomifena dobije jedan folikul? I sto sad to uopce znaci? Kako mi je klomifen pomogao?ionako bi imala jedan folikul..da li je on sad malo 'bolji' ili sto?
> I kako sam onda od 1 tbl klomifena dobila 5 folikula? Doktoru je to bilo jako neobicno..


Neobicno je da si od jedne tablete dobila 5 folikula. 
A ovo sto se tice 1 folikula, nije nikako pomogao, ali je svojevrsno osiguranje da bude bar jedan. I naravno - vece sanse da ih bude vise.
Ja sam na 3 tablete imala 3 folikula, prijateljica 6, netko nijedan...

----------


## Mojca

Go, bubek, go!
 :Smile:  
 :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

bubekica sretno dalje!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*bubekica,vatra*,  :fige:   :fige:  do neba za superduper party! Nek se širi ljubav u labu  :Zaljubljen: 

*fuksija*,ako smijem pitati,zašto ste odustali od IVF-a i prešli na inseminaciju?
Zašto se ne nastavi planirani postupak,aspirira postoječi folikul i oplodi..možda bi baš taj jedan bio dobitni.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~!

----------


## mura

cure, svima želim sreću u trenutnim i daljnjim postupcima!  :Heart: 

mi čekamo betu, koja bi trebala biti u petak, odbrojavamo dane i nadamo se  :Heart:

----------


## ivana.sky

Mura ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

mura vibram i drzim fige!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:

----------


## fuksija

Mura, drzim fige..

Žužy, doktor mi je tako rekao..da sad imamo opciju ciljane odnose ili inseminaciju..pa smo izabrali inseminaciju..on zapravo kod mene zeli cim manje raditi i 'prckati' i cim manje (koliko moze) se mijesati u oplodnju jer vec imamo dijete s teskocama pa da imamo cim manje rizika..

----------


## Mury

Bubekicaaaaa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Mura,za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~!!!
Vatra,za puno smrzlica i uspjesan FET kad god on bio,samo neka bude uspjesan  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## Inesz

> Mura, drzim fige..
> 
> Žužy, doktor mi je tako rekao..da sad imamo opciju ciljane odnose ili inseminaciju..pa smo izabrali inseminaciju..on zapravo kod mene zeli cim manje raditi i 'prckati' i cim manje (koliko moze) se mijesati u oplodnju jer vec imamo dijete s teskocama pa da imamo cim manje rizika..


uh... žao mi je radi teškoća s kojima se dijete  i vi roditelji susrećete  :Sad:  djetetu i vama želi sve najbolje, ali moram pitati:

zašto dr misli da bi izvantjelesna oplodnja pridonijela povećanju rizika rađanja djeteta sa teškoćama?

----------


## fuksija

Pa tako nam je objasnio..ako priroda smatra da neka js nije dovoljno dobra da prezivi i oplodi se onda neka ode a mi bi ju s mpo postupcima mozda spasili iako mozda ne bi trebali..

----------


## bubekica

Idemo na blastice, transfer u cetvrtak!  :Very Happy: 

Fuksija,
to nema bas previse smisla. Ako stanica nije dobra, nece od nje doci do trudnoce, a ako je dovoljno dobra da se desi trudnoca, onda ce se to desiti i prirodno, makar bio neki poremecaj. Ovo sto tvoj dr prica da se protumaciti kao da ivf daje vecu stopu poremecaja kod djece, sto je visestrukim znanstvenim istrazivanjima opovrgnuto.
I iskreno - ne znam kako se onda usudio oplodjivati vise js u tvom prvom postupku, to je vece "petljanje u prirodu".

----------


## Snekica

Buuuubiii pa to je predobro!!! Ima da nam uskoro budeš sve šira i šira, i sve sretnija i sretnija! :Very Happy:

----------


## Twinolina

> uh... žao mi je radi teškoća s kojima se dijete  i vi roditelji susrećete  djetetu i vama želi sve najbolje, ali moram pitati:
> 
> zašto dr misli da bi izvantjelesna oplodnja pridonijela povećanju rizika rađanja djeteta sa teškoćama?





> Idemo na blastice, transfer u cetvrtak! 
> 
> Fuksija,
> to nema bas previse smisla. Ako stanica nije dobra, nece od nje doci do trudnoce, a ako je dovoljno dobra da se desi trudnoca, onda ce se to desiti i prirodno, makar bio neki poremecaj. Ovo sto tvoj dr prica da se protumaciti kao da ivf daje vecu stopu poremecaja kod djece, sto je visestrukim znanstvenim istrazivanjima opovrgnuto.
> I iskreno - ne znam kako se onda usudio oplodjivati vise js u tvom prvom postupku, to je vece "petljanje u prirodu".




Definitivno potpisujem! I ja imam dijete s blažim teškoćama u razvoju. Uglavnom jezično-govorni poremećaj, ali i razvojno malo kaska za bracom pa će on dobiti odgodu za školu. U svakom slučaju - TO NEMA NIKAKVE VEZE S IVF-om!!!! ne može se oploditi js koja nije kvalitetna, odn može, ali takav se zametak ne razvija i propada. ne nastaju manje kvalitetna djeca iz js koje su dobivene kontroliranom hiperstimulacijom i nije "prirodna" js bolja od onih u ciklusu gdje ih je više. to je krajnje bezobrazno i neodgovorno od tvog dr da tako nešto tvrdi. a kad smo kod 1 folikula-  ija sam imala 1 cijelo vrijeme (vodeći, drugi su bili manji od 5 mm) i išlo se na aspiraciju  - na kraju se desilo da sam zatrudnila prirodno 2 dana prije aspiracije (na dan štoperice) a da to nitko nije znao i još su u ta dva dana od štoperice do aspiracije dozreli i oni mali folikuli i aspirirane su mi čak 3 js. dvije su bile potpuno nezrele. tako da isto tako ne kužim zašto se odustaje od IVF-a?! 

Bubekica ma i milsila sam si da ćete na blastice, super super super! sad lijepo et 2 blastice i twinsi!!!!!

----------


## pak

Mura ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu
bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice
Cure sretno!

----------


## ivana.sky

Bubek ~~~~~~~~ ma to ce biti to!!

----------


## bubekica

Twinolina, ici cemo na SET zbog hiperstimulacije, jedva sam i to isposlovala  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Bubek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lepe blastice u četvrtak!

A ovo fuksija što ti pišeš, cure su ti sve napisale i već rekle. Ili ti nisi dobro shvatila Alebića ili on trabunja bzvz (pozdrav Alebiću  :Smile: ) i nadam se da netko iz poliklinike Podobnik čita. Nemojte si takve propuste uopće dopustiti. 

Po meni je on išao na AIH jer je puno jeftinije ići na inseminaciju nego na IVF - a sa samo 1 j.s. su jednaki rezultati/uspješnost, ako naravno nema još nekih prepreka kod tebe (kao što su teško prohodni jajovodi recimo). Uspješnost inseminacije i IVF-a sa samo 1 folikulom je jednaka - ispod 10% rekla bih u najboljem slučaju negdje 7%. Ovako smiješno objašnjenje ne ide niti njemu na čast a bogme niti klinici u kojoj radi jer jednostavno ne stoji.

----------


## tetagogolina

bubekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice

a dok sam skužila šta je SET  :Laughing:

----------


## mura

Hvala cure!

bubekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Twinolina

a joj bubekice pripremi se za divlju vožnju ak si u hiperu i primi se!!!!!! nadam se da nisi tako jako!

potpisujem ovo što je Kaduna napisala, jako lijepo objašnjeno!

----------


## bubekica

Nije jako i radim sve sto je u mojoj moci da ga smirim sto vise  :Wink:

----------


## Twinolina

ja završila u Petrovoj prije 7 god u hiperu nakon et dvije blastice...i to je kao bio blagi. ne želim znat kaj je jaki!

----------


## fuksija

Ne znam kaj bi rekla..da, možda je to tako sad jer je jeftinije...a u prvom postupku nismo ni došli do oplodnje tih 4-5 js jer su prerano pukle..
Kako god, nisam medicinske struke i ne bi se upuštala u objašnjavanje zašto je tako kako je..vjerujem doktoru i to mi je dosta..

Htjela sam vas samo još pitati, sutra imam inseminaciju..jučer smo imali odnos...da li je poželjno da imamo i danas ili bolje ne, da spermići budu friški?  :Smile: 
Btw jučer sam si uspjela prvi put sama dati injekciju..u trbuh...  :Smile:  nekima je to već potpuno normalno ali meni je eto bilo prvi put  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Ne znam kaj bi rekla..da, možda je to tako sad jer je jeftinije...a u prvom postupku nismo ni došli do oplodnje tih 4-5 js jer su prerano pukle..
> Kako god, nisam medicinske struke i ne bi se upuštala u objašnjavanje zašto je tako kako je..vjerujem doktoru i to mi je dosta..
> 
> Htjela sam vas samo još pitati, sutra imam inseminaciju..jučer smo imali odnos...da li je poželjno da imamo i danas ili bolje ne, da spermići budu friški? 
> Btw jučer sam si uspjela prvi put sama dati injekciju..u trbuh...  nekima je to već potpuno normalno ali meni je eto bilo prvi put


Aha, onda zapravo nisi ni dobila js, samo si imala 5 folikula. Kako su ti racunali taj postupak?

Suzdrzite se od odnosa danas, nakon inseminacije slobodno "navalite".
Bravo za pik-pik!!!

----------


## fuksija

A očito ja pišem gluposti..mislila sam da je ista stvar folikul-js...kad sam došla 8.dc (tu negdje) rekao mi je da ih ima 4, možda čak 5..e sad čega?folikula ili js? ugl naplaćene su mi samo folikulometrije i štoperica..od svega smo odustali jer su pukle prerano..
I još jedno pitanje, smijem li nositi teške stvari nakon inseminacije?Jasno mi je da se mogu normalno kretati iako je moja frendica nakon inseminacije mirovala u krevetu dva tjedna..nije ništa ni po kući radila..ali ipak neću ići na posel jer se bojim da mi možda to intenzivno vježbanje ne bi naškodilo..a i ti trzaji kod vježbi i sl..

----------


## bubekica

Folikula. Tek nakon punkcije vidis koliko je jajnih stanica.
Ajde super, nije vas onda taj "sport" puno kostao.
Nakon inseminacije izbjegavaj teski fizicki rad, ali ponasaj se normalno. Ako je tvoje tijelo naviknuto na treninge mislim da je veca steta naglo prestati nego nastaviti trenirati. Svakako se o tome posavjetuj s dr.

----------


## ivana.sky

> I još jedno pitanje, smijem li nositi teške stvari nakon inseminacije?Jasno mi je da se mogu normalno kretati iako je moja frendica nakon inseminacije mirovala u krevetu dva tjedna..nije ništa ni po kući radila..ali ipak neću ići na posel jer se bojim da mi možda to intenzivno vježbanje ne bi naškodilo..a i ti trzaji kod vježbi i sl..


kad sam ja isla rekli mi ono normalno kretanje i sve, ne treba mirovanje strogo ALI izbjegavanje napora i pogotovo dizanje teskih stvari... zbog tog me recimo stavili na bolovanje do bete (jer sam radila na dostavi/prijemu robe)

----------


## Twinolina

da i ja sam išla od štoperice na mirovanje jer jako puno fizički radim na poslu, dižem i trčim amo tamo i sl. inače možda i ne bih išla odmah. 
Fuksija gle ja ne mogu prirodno ostat trudna pa smo mm i ja 5 dana prije punkcije imali odnos, sjećam se da sam išla iste sekunde pod tuš i još dva dana trčala amo tamo na poslu da sve pozavršavam i zapravo sam tada ostala trudna. u međuvremenu preživjela trudna i puknkciju s koktelčićem za bol i ET i oba se primila. nije ti mirovanje uopće bitno. dapače, šteti cirkulaciji. bitno je mirovati u slučaju da si primala lijekove za stimulaciju ovulacije pa pošto su jajnici hiperstimulirani da ne dođe do torzije.

----------


## sushi

fuksija, bas steta... ali nije neobicno odreagirati bolje na manju dozu klomifa (i meni se desilo)

btw, jesi ti radila hsg?

----------


## fuksija

Nisam radila hsg..rekao mi je dok da budući da sam već rodila da je tu najvjerojatnije sve u redu..iskreno,bojim se toga pa nisam ni inzistirala..

Torzija bi bila neko puknuće ili što točno? Meni se čini da sam u prošlom ciklusu imala hiperstimulaciju jer sam dobila puno folikula i bilo mi je jako loše..bila sam naduta..jaaako me boljela glava, povraćala sam itd..ali dok nije rekao da imam hiperstimulaciju...to ja tako sama kažem..ne znam...a sad vjerujem da su mi folikuli prerano pukli možda i zato što sam cijelo vrijeme trenirala...

Ali i ako ću 'mirovati'..ne mislim pod time da ću ležati..normalno ću sve obavljati ali mislim da ipak neću trenirati..

----------


## bubekica

fuksija,
torzija je zavrtanje jajnika.
Sto se pucanja folikula tice, njihovo pucanje je regulirano hormonima, ne tjelovjezbom.

----------


## Twinolina

za vrijeme stimulacije jajnika je ne bih vježbala uopće!

----------


## bubekica

> za vrijeme stimulacije jajnika je ne bih vježbala uopće!


Fuksija je pitala za inseminaciju nakon klomifena na kojem je dobila jedan folikul. Mislis da bi i tad vjezbanje smetalo? Pa to je skoro kao da je spontani ciklus. Naravno - ponavljam, treba se konzultirati s doktorom, ovo je samo moje misljenje...

----------


## nina32

Moj update-punkcija riješena, jedna js je tu, u petak transfer.

----------


## vatra86

Bravoooo Nina32!!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka bude brzinski dobitan!!

----------


## pak

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak!

----------


## MallaPlava

Da se i ja javim. Zbog kašnjenja m uspjela dočekati da se vrate s godišnjeg... rezultat 2 odlične blastice danas vraćene  :Smile:  

klomifen, dobili 6 js, 5 zrelih, od toga 4 oplođene. osmostanična stala, morula smrznuta, dvije blastociste vraćene. Sad još treba dočekati betu 9.2.

----------


## drama_queen

Sretno Nina u petak nek nam bude sretan  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Evo i ja prošla svoju prvu inseminaciju..sve u svemu, jako lijepo iskustvo  :Smile:  doktor je bio tako drag i uvijek nasmijan i spreman na zbijanje šala..a meni to paše  :Smile: 
Ugl napisao mi mirovanje i utrogestan  :Smile:  10.2. je test  :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

> Evo i ja prošla svoju prvu inseminaciju..sve u svemu, jako lijepo iskustvo  doktor je bio tako drag i uvijek nasmijan i spreman na zbijanje šala..a meni to paše 
> Ugl napisao mi mirovanje i utrogestan  10.2. je test


Šetaj svaki dan zbog prokrvljenosti. Sretno! Ja sam iz prve AIH ostala trudna.

----------


## fuksija

Varnica, vidim da si nakon tog aiha imala kiretažu..i mojoj frendici je tako bilo..zašto dolazi do toga? Mogu li ja kako utjecati na to da ne dođe do toga?

----------


## bubekica

fuksija,
jesi li pitala doktora u kojem stupnju moras mirovati? Nakon aih stvarno nema potrebe za mirovanjem, osim izbjegavanja teskih fiz aktivnosti. 
Sto se kiretaze tice, to se desava ako se primi embrij koji je geneticki neispravan ili zbog nekih drugih uzroka kao npr trombofilija. Koji god uzrok da je, na to ne mozemo utjecati.
Probaj ovih 2 tjedna iskoristiti za nesto pozitivno, ako ces uzimati bolovanje na koje imas pravo, ucini za sebe nesto za sto nikad nemas vremena.
Sretno!

----------


## fuksija

Nisam ga pitala ali jasno mi je da to znači da ne mogu trenirati..
Napisao mi je utrogestan 3x1 i bila sam sigurna da trebam uzimati oralno ali ajde da zovnem da provjerim..kad ono vaginalno  :Smile:  ali u uputama pise da moze i oralno..

----------


## bubekica

vaginalno uzimanje=manje nuspojava  :Smile:

----------


## venera82

Bubu bubi i ostale curke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Yes:  :Klap:

----------


## bubekica

Vracene 2 blastociste, nazalost nije bilo smrzlica...
Sad cekanje  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

bubi ~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## Twinolina

bubi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Ipak si išla na 2 blastice? sve znaš i ja ti šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ x milijun za najljepšu betu za 10 dana (sigurna sam da ne izdržiš duše hehe)

----------


## tetagogolina

*bubekice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!!!

----------


## žužy

*bubek*, :fige:  !!!

----------


## lora21

*bubekica*, želim ti sreću  :Smile: 
na VV ne pohodim dugo, ali imam dojam da tamo jako malo cura ostvare bingo, neki imaju puno j.s., a rezultat oplodnje slab, smrzlića jako malo, zatim prerani tajming punkcije sa praznim folikulima, a kad smo kod transfera dr. kaže: embrij je prekrasan a rezultat 0 bodova, ali kad ti biologica kaže da godine čine svoje, smrznem se istog časa.
A sta misliti o svemu, jedino su jos sestrice za svaku pohvalu.
Mislim da sam jednom nogom prema izlazu.

----------


## antony34

Bubi sretno- :Wink:

----------


## una99

Bubi  :fige:

----------


## LaraLana

bubek i nozne i rucne  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

lora21, imas krivu sliku o vv, takve stvari se dogadjaju i drugdje. Kod nas situacija s embrijima ovisi o tome kakve spermije napiknu, mi smo jednom od 10js dobili 8 embrija 5-i dan, a kad je bio jako los sgram jedva smo jedan dobili. Ova 2 danas vracena su jedan izvrsne kvalitete, jedan slabiji. Meni se pak cini da na vv ima znatno vise smrzlica nego po drugim drzavnim klinikama... A prica ima svakakvih, jer je pacijenata puno.

Hvala svima  :Kiss:

----------


## orange80

> Nisam radila hsg..rekao mi je dok da budući da sam već rodila da je tu najvjerojatnije sve u redu..iskreno,bojim se toga pa nisam ni inzistirala..


hm, a meni su i dr. R i još neki rekli da je kod sekundarne neplodnosti upravo neprohodnost jajovoda najčešći uzrok...

želim ti da ti ovaj puta uspije, ali ako ne, nemoj oklijevati i bojati se HSG-a.
mene to nije niti najmanje boljelo, doslovce manje neugodno od papa testa.

a ima cura koje su baš nakon HSG-a zatrudnile, HSG zna malo pročistiti jajovode
(mada iskreno mislim da se to dešava puno rjeđe nego se o tome priča)

----------


## orange80

> Neobicno je da si od jedne tablete dobila 5 folikula. 
> A ovo sto se tice 1 folikula, nije nikako pomogao, ali je svojevrsno osiguranje da bude bar jedan. I naravno - vece sanse da ih bude vise.
> Ja sam na 3 tablete imala 3 folikula, prijateljica 6, netko nijedan...


ja imam iskustva s femarom, a kod mene je bilo tako da sam najbolje reagirala 1,2 ciklus, kasnije sam na isti broj tabletica dobivala
samo 1 folikul. možda ima nešto i u tome da organizam bolje reagira 1 put...a kasnije lošije,
ili je slučajno




> *bubekica,vatra*, 
> 
> *fuksija*,ako smijem pitati,zašto ste odustali od IVF-a i prešli na inseminaciju?
> Zašto se ne nastavi planirani postupak,aspirira postoječi folikul i oplodi..možda bi baš taj jedan bio dobitni.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~!


ovo me ponukalo na pitanje:

je li to običaj da se od IVF/ISCI odustaje ako je sazrio samo jedan folikul, pa se napravi AIH?
ili je to best buy opcija? da se ne troše postupci preko HZZO-a, odnosno lova pacijentica privatno.

----------


## pak

:fige:  za super betu~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Twinolina

hahahahah sad sam se sjetila da sam joj ja prognozirala twinse...

----------


## bubekica

> hahahahah sad sam se sjetila da sam joj ja prognozirala twinse...


Copraj copraj  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Bubek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!
 :Kiss:

----------


## mura

bubekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## drama_queen

bubekice sretno najsretnije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bananka

Sretno svima i pogotovo bubekici ~~~~~
btw kada ce nova lista?  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Kad se bubekica izlijeci od ljenitisa i uzme laptop  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bubekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

bubekice  ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dva prekrasna malca da se ljepo smjeste na devet mjseci!!

----------


## Bananka

> Kad se bubekica izlijeci od ljenitisa i uzme laptop


samo ti cuvaj svoje dvije mrve i neka bude +,
pa cemo lako za listu   :Kiss:

----------


## Twinolina

e bubekica vodiš me na kavu ak budu dvojčeki!

----------


## željkica

Bubekice sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~za lipu veliku pravilnu betu! !!!!

----------


## Frćka

*Bubekice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ogromnu beturinu :fige:

----------


## nina32

Bubekice sretno!!!!

----------


## nina32

E da, zaboravih se pohvaliti, danas sam imala transfer jednog lijepog embrijića. Riječka beta-20.2.

----------


## red pepper

Koliko stanicni je bio na kraju? :Smile:  Sretno i tebi i bubekici i svima ostalima naravno!

----------


## una99

Nina32  :fige:

----------


## nina32

Kaže embriologica-školski primjer trodnevnog embrija.

----------


## Twinolina

nina32 znači slavimo betu negdje na valentinovo, ha?

----------


## nina32

Na Valentinovo slavimo pozitivan testić!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka se zaljubis u svoju veeliku betu i svoj + na prvi pogled  :Wink:

----------


## vita22

Nina32 ~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno vrijeme je za još jednu riječku bebicu, bubekice ~~~~~~~za veliki +++

----------


## bubekica

nina navijam!!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

Ninaaaaaa32~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betuuuuuu!!! :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Curke, da vas pitam...kakva su vasa iskustva kod uzimanja utrogestana? Ja osjecam neku bol u donjem dijelu trbuha..'osjetim' jajnike..kao neki osjecaj pred mengu ili za vrijeme menge..jel to normalno za utrogestan? Uzimam ih vaginalno 3x1 vec tri dana...u utorak je bila inseminacija..

----------


## vojvodjanka

Samo da prijavim svoj prvi FET dva embriona. Svima zelim puno srece!

----------


## drama_queen

Sretno Nina <3
pa da prijavim da sam i ja moju blasticu dobila na čuvanje ...moj prvi fet ...sad čekamo ....

----------


## drama_queen

pa da i ja prijavim da sam dobila svoju blasticu na čuvanje ...sad čekamo sretno Valentinovo ......

----------


## fuksija

Ajme svi cekamo valentinovo  :Smile:  meni je i godisnjica braka :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

fuksija,
lagani lagani bolovi u donjem trbuhu su normalni. Pokusaj se opustiti i ne razmisljati o simptomima ili nepostojanju istih.

----------


## Ginger

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~
bubek, mislim na tebe

----------


## ivana.sky

ajme pa ovo zahtjeva puno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek vam je sa srecom!!

----------


## nivesa

Sretno cure!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LaraLana

Cure saljem vam puno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sretno i da ugledate svoje plusice sto prije i da vam ovo valentinovo bude 
najljepse do sad  :Smile:  
Za debele bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Betočekalice,ima vas!  :Very Happy:  Sretnooo  :fige:   :fige:   :fige:   :fige:

----------


## Snekica

evo i od mene milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lotta81

> pa da i ja prijavim da sam dobila svoju blasticu na čuvanje ...sad čekamo sretno Valentinovo ......


Drama queen  želim ti najsretnije Valentinovo ikad. Sretno  :Smile: 

I svim betočekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mona22

> Betočekalice,ima vas!  Sretnooo


potpisujem

----------


## funky

Sretno svima u postupcima, moze se kojoj i prirodnjak omaknit ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Nisam baš u tijeku, jer ne stignem od svoga zlata  :Heart: , ali vam svima želim puuuuuno sreće, da vam 2015.g. donese toliko željene bete, trbuhe i slatke smotuljke~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## Mury

> pa da i ja prijavim da sam dobila svoju blasticu na čuvanje ...sad čekamo sretno Valentinovo ......


Puno,puno, puno........sreće da napokon dočekate živu i zdravu bebicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~!!!!!

----------


## una99

Draga Mury čestitam na bebici, pozdrav tebi i tvom malom zlatu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kika222

Drage betočekalice svima od srca želim da vam postupak bude dobitni !! Sretno vam bilo!! 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## drama_queen

Hvala Mury <3  vama čestitke na vašem zlatu  :Kiss:

----------


## drama_queen

Hvala Lotta81 i svima na vibricama ...zaista mi trebaju <3

----------


## innu

> Na Valentinovo slavimo pozitivan testić!!!


U to ime  :pivo: 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ po potrebi!

----------


## sejla

Draga Mury, čestitke od srca na maloj-velikoj srećici, avatar je  :Zaljubljen:  uživajte  :Love: 

ne uspijevam baš pratiti ovu temu, ali me veseli povremeno svratiti i pročitati o novim plusićima, srčekima, bebicama....  :Heart:  svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## malenna88

Bok svima! Samo da vam zazelim srecu i poz bete i uspjesne postupke,dosadne i uredne trudnoce,brz porod i zdrave bebice... onima koji su to vec prosli ili prolaze,cestitam. Puno pozz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ♡

----------


## dunja12

Pozdrav! Prvo da zaželim puno plusića svima...i da vam se opet pridružim  :Smile:  Nakon neuspjelog FET-a u 12. mjesecu, evo me opet! 4dnt 3 blastice. Prošli put imala sve simptome(razdražljivost,nervoza,bolne grudi,napuhnut trbuh,mučnina prije spavanja,iscjedak prva 3 dana s nekakvim žilicama i na kraju beta 0! Sada, nikakvi simptomi za sada (iako je i rano)... Bolne grudi i napuhnut trbuh pripisujem estrofemu 3x1 i utrogestanu 3x2... ostalno ništa ne osjecam, sad sam malo spremala po kući...i osjecam neku slabost,blago žiganje u lijevom jajniku i neki blagi pritisak u donjem dijelu stomaka,pa sam odustala od spremanja i nastavila ne raditi ništa =) Beta je tako daleko...,a ja jednostavno ne želim razmišljati  :Smile: )))

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav! Prvo da zaželim puno plusića svima...i da vam se opet pridružim  Nakon neuspjelog FET-a u 12. mjesecu, evo me opet! 4dnt 3 blastice. Prošli put imala sve simptome(razdražljivost,nervoza,bolne grudi,napuhnut trbuh,mučnina prije spavanja,iscjedak prva 3 dana s nekakvim žilicama i na kraju beta 0! Sada, nikakvi simptomi za sada (iako je i rano)... Bolne grudi i napuhnut trbuh pripisujem estrofemu 3x1 i utrogestanu 3x2... ostalno ništa ne osjecam, sad sam malo spremala po kući...i osjecam neku slabost,blago žiganje u lijevom jajniku i neki blagi pritisak u donjem dijelu stomaka,pa sam odustala od spremanja i nastavila ne raditi ništa =) Beta je tako daleko...,a ja jednostavno ne želim razmišljati )))


dunja vrlo hrabro za 3 blastice....i naravno sretno  :Wink:  
Kod koga si u postupku ako nije tajna?
Koliko ti je bilo vraceno u 12 mj.?

----------


## LaraLana

Za sve betocekalice saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## Inesz

dunja,
gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## dunja12

Cure, nije tajna ...  :Smile:  U postupku sam kod dr.Lučingera! U 12.mjesecu vracene su mi dvije blastice,ali su bile malo ostecene u odmrzavanju, biologinja im nije davala puno šanse, a sada su mi vratili kako ona kaže dvije dobre i  jednu na izdisaju..:S Doktor tvrdi da bi se s obzirom na moje godine (23) mogao primiti i lošiji embrij,ali u 12.mj.to nije bio slucaj...

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, nije tajna ...  U postupku sam kod dr.Lučingera! U 12.mjesecu vracene su mi dvije blastice,ali su bile malo ostecene u odmrzavanju, biologinja im nije davala puno šanse, a sada su mi vratili kako ona kaže dvije dobre i  jednu na izdisaju..:S Doktor tvrdi da bi se s obzirom na moje godine (23) mogao primiti i lošiji embrij,ali u 12.mj.to nije bio slucaj...


Iskreno i pomislila sam da si kod njega  :Wink:  

Uh hu hu pa moga bi i testic za dva tri dana 
pasti vec  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

O Lučingeru - Lučingeru -  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes: 




> (2) U postupku homologne izvantjelesne oplodnje smije se koristiti kontrolirana stimulacija ovulacije u skladu sa suvremenim biomedicinskim spoznajama tako da se dobije najviše dvanaest jajnih stanica. Od tog broja može se oploditi svih dvanaest jajnih stanica. *U skladu s medicinskim dostignućima u spolne organe žene dopušten je unos najviše dva zametka poštujući načelo sljedivosti. Preostali zameci i/ili jajne stanice zamrzavaju se.*(3) Kod žena starijih od 38 godina života, žena s nepovoljnim testovima pričuve jajnika, ponavljanog neuspjeha u liječenju, onkoloških bolesnika i težeg oblika muške neplodnosti, dopušten je unos tri zametka u spolne organe žene.

----------


## Inesz

Ženi od 23 godine transferirati 3 blastociste?! I to u fet-u nakon 1. IVF-a. To zbilja predstavlja ozbiljnu mogućnost ugrožavanja zdravlja žene i beba ako dođe do troplodne trudnoće. I naravno tako krši gore citirani zakon.
Dunja, je li te Dr o tome informirao?

----------


## dunja12

Informirao me o tome... Išli smo na što više jajnih stanica zbog jako lošeg spermiograma, završila sam u hiperstimulaciji zbog velike prirodne rezerve ,a dobili smo samo 5 embrija, s obrizom na broj jajnih stanice (iskreno, ne znam koliko,ali puno) to mi se činilo kao 'malo'..?! Objasnio mi je da je to zbog loših spermija i da nam embriji nisu vrhunske kvalitete... Iz tog razloga je bilo zamrzavanje 2+3... s tim da je taj 3.jako loš, ne pokazuje znakove širenja i na izdisaju je... vjerojatno se zato odlucio na 3, jer tog 3. ne računa ?! Iakoo, čula sam za slučajeve gdje su ženama vracali 3 jako loša embrija gdje je jedna završila sa četvorkama !!! Ja bi bila zadovoljna sa jedim..hehe.. A nisam znala da je to tako baš rizično,pogotovo za moje godine...hmm...

----------


## bubekica

Po mom misljenju trebalo je smrznuti tog slabog, skupa s preostala 2, vjerojatno ne bi prezivio odmrzavanje, a ti ne bi bila dovedena u rizik troplodne trudnoce.

----------


## dunja12

pa bili su sva 3 zajedno smrznuta, i sad sam imala FET s navedenim embrijima, nakon odmrzavanja je 3.tako izgledao.. znaci da je ipak i taj preživio...

----------


## bubekica

Aaa ok, krivo sam te shvatila... Tako vec ima smisla, rjesenje je mozda bilo samo ponovno zamrzavanje, ali obzirom na kvalitetu to nebi imalo previse smisla.

----------


## dunja12

Jooj, vi ste meni sad dali pozitivnu nadu, ja se molim da se primi jedan... A vi mi pričate o 3  :Smile:  Blizanci bi bili sasvim okej  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Mojoj prijateljici je dr. L isto vratio 3 komada (ne znam točno stadij)..i sad ima blizance..nije bio fet nego ivf..

A ja sutra radim test i grozim se razocaranja..

----------


## dunja12

Nadajmo se veli +

----------


## Bananka

Bravo dunja12, da uskoro ugledate veliki + !
Kada vadis betu?

Svima puno ~~~~~~

Bubekica jesi vadila betu danas?

----------


## bubekica

Jesam, dvojka.

----------


## dunja12

Beta tek 20.02.  :Joggler:

----------


## Bananka

> Jesam, dvojka.


 :Sad:  jako mi je zao! Grlim te!!

----------


## Bananka

> Beta tek 20.02.


Ma brzo ce to proci a i koliko sam citala mozda mozes i ranije pisnuti test.
Zelim ti srecu!!

----------


## bubekica

> jako mi je zao! Grlim te!!


Hvala draga  :Kiss: 
Bas nas pokopalo...

----------


## dunja12

> Ma brzo ce to proci a i koliko sam citala mozda mozes i ranije pisnuti test.
> Zelim ti srecu!!


Prošli put sam radila testove od 7. dana i izludilo me to... Strah me vidjeti minus..pa cu sacekati tamo do 12. dana ... Valjda  :Smile:  Saljem podršku svim curama kojima je beta negativna  :Sad:

----------


## dunja12

i da, je li se možda nekome događalo cijelodnevno kruljenje u donjem dijelu trbuha.... Glasno i čudno, ili je to možda od utrogestana ?!

----------


## sejla

bubekice  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jako mi je žao bubekice, jel imate kakav plan za dalje?

----------


## bubekica

> Jako mi je žao bubekice, jel imate kakav plan za dalje?


Pauza do jeseni, onda vjerojatno betaplus. Od drzavnih nam je ostao samo jedan prirodnjak/klomifenski, ali to skoro pa nit ne racunam kao opciju.

----------


## Kadauna

Bubekice  :Heart:  ali i ostale koje su ubrale negativnu betu.....  MPO je stvarno nezahvalan put, često dugačak i pun padova, težak je i tuga je ogromna (bar moja bila).... 

Da li se isplati? Naravno - ako i kad rodiš zdravo dijete - sve se skoro zaboravi - druge su to onda brige. Ali ja osobno bol i tugu iz dana kad nismo imali djecu i dalje nosim u sebi, ne toliko intenzivno i ne toliko često................... 

Ja vam svima od srca mogu samo poželjeti da vam sljedeći postupak bude dobitni ili da vas život odvede u drugim, mirnijim smjerovima.

----------


## una99

Bubi  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

fuksija,
javi kako je prosao pis-pis...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Bubek  :Love:

----------


## KLARA31

bubekica  :Kiss:  
pozdrav iz Splita

----------


## sretna 1506

> Bubekice  ali i ostale koje su ubrale negativnu betu.....  MPO je stvarno nezahvalan put, često dugačak i pun padova, težak je i tuga je ogromna (bar moja bila).... 
> 
> Da li se isplati? Naravno - ako i kad rodiš zdravo dijete - sve se skoro zaboravi - druge su to onda brige. Ali ja osobno bol i tugu iz dana kad nismo imali djecu i dalje nosim u sebi, ne toliko intenzivno i ne toliko često................... 
> 
> Ja vam svima od srca mogu samo poželjeti da vam sljedeći postupak bude dobitni ili da vas život odvede u drugim, mirnijim smjerovima.


Da,da......točno tako što kažeš, iako imam svoga sina i presretna sam...ostali su ožiljci iz te borbe i veliko suosjećanje sa onima koji nikako ne uspijevaju ostvariti majčinstvo.....Budite uporne jednom će uspjeti......
Bubi jako mi je žao.....

----------


## sara38

Svima jedan veliki  :grouphug:

----------


## sara10

Žao mi je zbog svih cura kojima sada nije uspjelo, šaljem vam jedan ogroman  :grouphug:   Mogu samo reći, ne odustajte, budite uporne, dignite se nakon neuspjeha, a dobro znam da je to itekako teško proživljavati i suočavati se sa neuspjehom uvijek iznova (koje to prolaze više puta).
Slažem se sa Kadaunom u potpunosti. Ja se nadam da ću roditi živo i zdravo dijete nakon duge borbe, al zaboravit put do trudnoće mislim da nikad neću. Ma sjećam se svake sitnice, prvog postupka, prve injekcije, punkcije, straha, osjećaja nakon neuspjeha, te tuge, boli...to se ne može zaboravit.
Al najbitnije je da sve dođemo do svog cilja, do naših beba i zato cure, ima u vama snage koliko god teško bilo, borite se, mene je uvijek vodila ta želja koja je bila ogromna, a toliko sam puta pomislila da ću odustat, da nemam ja više snage za to, al ta želja me vodila naprijed....
Želim svima od srca uspjeh na ovom teškom putu  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*STUDENI  2014. (5)*
sara10, FET, Cito (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)
ivana.sky spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
Sanjolina, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
littlemouse1, 1.IVF
Angely4you, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF) gemini

*PROSINAC  2014. (4)*
Twinolina, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za treću bebu gemini
vita22 spontana trudnoća
malena19, VV, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu
geta, IVF, Belgija trudilica za drugu bebu

*SIJEČANJ  2015. (2)*
MallaPlava, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
vojvodjanka, FET, Norveška, (nakon 1xIVF)

 :štrika: *BETOČEKALICE*
fuksija, Podobnik, AIH
nina32, KBC Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu 20.02.
dunja12, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon1xIVF) 20.02.

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
*AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~* 
tulipan83, VV, FET

*2/2015:*  antony34, Podobnik, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); mimadz, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF); pak, KBC Ri, IVF
*4/2015:* una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); mona22, VV, IVF (nakon3xIVF, 2xFET, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
*5/2015:*  dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xAIH,  2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 2xIVF)

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
aboni76, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Anci272, Angus, antesa, Antonella14, antony34 , arlena, artisan, baby14, Bananka, barkica, Bea, bebushkica, bernica, beti79,  BigBlue, biska, BlueI, bmaric, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubicazubica, Cannisa, carrie2812, cerepaha, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, Dalmašica, dalmatinka1983,  Darkica, daxy, dea84, Deamar,  dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, dunja12, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, emiro, eryngium, florjan, Frćka,  fuksija, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo, giga, gigii, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, HelloKitty, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, hrki , ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivancica_1982, Iva28, ivica_k , izluđena,  ivka, jadro, JelTom, Joss, kameleon, kata.klik, keti10, kik@, kiki30, kikolina, kitty, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija,  kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, lemmingsica, Leva, Lexus, libertas8, lion heart, lora82, lulu79,  luna2, ljube, ljubi, Maybe baby, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica, Mala Maja, Mala28, malenna88, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marincezg, Marlen,  Marnie, marryy, Mary123, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, Medeja, meki, mendula71, mg1975, milivoj73, miny, Missixty, mona22, mostarka86, my_heart, mura, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Newbie, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv,  ninanina35, nina977, Ninchi_Zg, nirvana, nova21, njanja1, orhideja., osijek, pak, PapigaCapo, PetraP, philipa, Pika80, PinaColada, pingwin, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Samanta, Sandra1971, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sissy75, skandy, Skura, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna 1506, Strašna,  sushi, s_iva, *sunisshining*,  špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaH, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, venera82, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zadnjivoz, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## ivana.sky

Zelim vam svima puno srece, strpljenja i snage!  :Heart:

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam radila test u 6 ujutro  :Smile:  stalno sam se budila po noći i čekala kad će to jutro doći više..međutim test je negativan ali M još nema...dr je rekao da ga zovem danas ali imao je smrtni slučaj pa ga nema..ja sam nastavila dalje s utrićima ali ne nadam se više  :Sad:  da ima neš test bi sad već pokazao plusić..

----------


## lady555

> Za sve betocekalice saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!


laralana baš mi je drago da vidim neku svoju terminušu, hhiiiihhihi, kako si, kako se osječaš ima li nervoze kako se bliži termin??? mi još uvijek ne znamo šta ćemo dobiti  :Smile:

----------


## lady555

bubekice žao mi je šaljem puno :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> laralana baš mi je drago da vidim neku svoju terminušu, hhiiiihhihi, kako si, kako se osječaš ima li nervoze kako se bliži termin??? mi još uvijek ne znamo šta ćemo dobiti


Hej lady pa di si ti???
Evo mi smo dobro...jos malo. Ja sam jako tesko podnosila trudnocu na pocetku tak da mi do niceg nije bilo al sad je se sve to smirilo i konacno uzivam. Cesto se sjetim tebe i ledemo....mi smo tu negdje sa terminima...znam da ona decka nosi a ja sam isto dosta kasno saznala da je curica....evo skoro je sve spremno...
a jedan dan me uhvati neka frka pa razmisljam a onda opet probam ne misliti na to.
Kako si ti?  :Kiss:

----------


## lady555

baš mi je drago da sada uživaš, ja stvarno nisam imala velikih problema tijekom trudnoće nadam se da će tako biti i ovih mjesec dana, jedva sam čekala da mi naraste stomak da se mogu hvaliti hihhiii, mi smo skoro sve pripremili, neke sitnce ostale, najgore što ne znamo jel curica ili dečko pa smo sve uzimali neutralno,meni je sve prebrzo prošlo, nadam se da se uskoro javimo sa lijepim novostima...
mene je frka bila uhvatila prije tjedan dana,kako ću izgurati porod i sve ostalo, ali sam se sabrala jer nema mi druge  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Ja sam radila test u 6 ujutro  stalno sam se budila po noći i čekala kad će to jutro doći više..međutim test je negativan ali M još nema...dr je rekao da ga zovem danas ali imao je smrtni slučaj pa ga nema..ja sam nastavila dalje s utrićima ali ne nadam se više  da ima neš test bi sad već pokazao plusić..


zao mi je... javi ako ces ponavljati test. ja za svaki slucaj dodajem jos malo
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vita22

Ajme kako se je lijepo vidjeti na ovoj listi nakon toliko godina...hvala Bubekice uljepšala si mi dan...žao mi je zbog neg rezultata želim ti da ti bude kao meni i meni je ostao jedan postupak preko HZZO-a ..ali čuda se događaju ipak.....sretno

----------


## dunja12

Evo da se javim sa svojm (ne)simptomima... Danas je 6dnt 3 blastice... Simptomi uobicajeni, bolne grudi, srednje napuhnut trbuh, blaga nesanica... Danas sam malo hodala, mm je išao kod doktora pa i ja s njim da malo protegnem noge  :Smile:  ..i nikako mi nije odgovarala ta setnja, donji dio trbuha me bolio, jajnici regirali,prepone... morala sam sjesti u nekoliko puta da me prođe... :S Teperatura 37,2..ali to ne racunam kao simptom...

----------


## PinaColada

Dunja12, joj i ja se bas pitam da li da setam po ovoj hladnoci, prekjuce sam tako sa mm popodne izasla i pola sata setnje mi skoro uopce nije godilo....hladnoca stegla, donji dio trbuha bolucka, i ide mi se piskiti....juuuuj !
Ali kao ne treba ni lezati-sjediti,jer tada nema cirkulacije u tijelu.....sta onda da radimo?? 
Kad je tebi beta?

----------


## Medeja

Nakon nekoliko neuspjesnih postupaka uskoro krecemo u nove pobjede.
Sutra idem na prvu folikulometriju, a plan je opet ivf.
Jos danas uzimam klomifen, a onda opet menopuri.

Moram vas pitati, jeste li uzimale bolovanje nakon transfera? 
Prosli sam postupak aspiraciju pod anestezijom imala u cetvrtak, transfer u nedjelju i vec sam u ponedjeljak isla raditi.

Putujem dosta daleko, idem vlakom 70km u jednom smjeru, radim u skoli, nahodam se po njoj s imenikom, nekad me ti srednjoskolci nasekiraju.

Sve me zivo boljelo i sada si predbacujem da mi nije uspjelo jer nisam uopce mirovala.

----------


## Inesz

Medeja, ako embrij ima potencijal zdravog razvoja i ako je endometrij receptivan, embrij će se razvijati. Mirovanje tu ne pomaže.  Mirovanje se preporučuje kod opasnosti od razvoja hiperstimulacije jajnika.

U kojoj si klinici? Zašto idete već 4. put uz klomifen?

----------


## Medeja

U Vinogradskoj sam. 
Zasto 4. put s Klomifenom?
 Ah, nemam pojma. To je jedini nacin da se kod mene isforsira js.

To me svi pitaju. Kaj to moj gin radi krivo? Jer ja nemam vremena guglati i citati o stimulacijama pa mi dajte nekakve konkretne razloge.
Sto da mu kazem? Kaj da radim? 

U 4. smo mjesecu zapisani za punu stimulaciju.

----------


## bubekica

Medeja,
mlada si i imas pcos. Stimulacija koju primas nije nista drugo nego mjera stednje klinike.
Koliko vidim niste nikad ni probali punu stimulaciju pa da doktor moze reci da ne reagiras...
Najcesce se ide s puregonom ili gonalom.
Sry sto pisem zbrzano, s moba sam...

----------


## bubekica

Sad vidim da si napisala da idete u 4mj u full stimulaciju, sto je super, ali - steta je sto cete 2 postupka ispucati na klomifene s par injekcija jer vam se takvi ne mogu racunati kao prirodnjaci, a po zakonu imate pravo na max 6 postupaka, od kojih su najmanje 2 prirodni ciklus, sto bi znacilo max 4 stimulacije, od kojih vam onda ostaju samo 2 postene...

----------


## Medeja

I meni su te dvije koje ostaju dosta jer nakon njih ne mislim vise nista raditi.
Tablete i injekcije vise nece doci u obzir jer se uzasno osjecam od svega toga.
Ne samo tjelesno nego i psihicki.

Otvoreno priznajem da sam slabic i da mi sve te terapije, a onda i neuspjesi tesko padaju.
Nisam jaka osoba, jbg, lako se slomim. 
Nisam se naucila nositi s time.

Kucna ce nam radinost preostati.

----------


## dunja12

> Dunja12, joj i ja se bas pitam da li da setam po ovoj hladnoci, prekjuce sam tako sa mm popodne izasla i pola sata setnje mi skoro uopce nije godilo....hladnoca stegla, donji dio trbuha bolucka, i ide mi se piskiti....juuuuj !
> Ali kao ne treba ni lezati-sjediti,jer tada nema cirkulacije u tijelu.....sta onda da radimo?? 
> Kad je tebi beta?


 Baš tako sam se i ja osjecala,identicno, toliko mi je bilo hladno da sam se tresla, nije mi bilo jasno jel to samo meni ili je stvarno hladno  :Smile:  Kad sam došla kuci, glava me ubijala cijeeli dan, malo groznica pa odjednom vrucee, gorim... nisam se nikad tako osjecala.. Ali sam si objasnila da je to sigurno od estrofema  :Smile:  Beta je 20.02. Tebi?

----------


## PinaColada

21.2. dan nakon tebe.....pa neka nam budu sretno oba datuma  :Smile: )))))

----------


## dunja12

Koliko embrija ti je vraceno? Jooj, stvarno, nek nam bude sretno  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

dunja12 i pinacolada tako je i meni bilo....imala sam uzasne bolove da hodati nisam mogla...
trbuh kao da dvojceke nosim a strkljasta da me boze sacuvaj.

Zelim vam da sto prije ugledate svoje plusice...
malo vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hoce ubrzo pasti koji pis pis?
Kod vas su blastice vracene?

----------


## orange80

> Medeja,
> mlada si i imas pcos. Stimulacija koju primas nije nista drugo nego mjera stednje klinike.


Jesi bas skroz sigurna da dr. "kalkulira"?
Medeja ocito dobro reagira na tu terapiju kad du joj vratili 2 fetusa, a i pcos-ovka u dobrim godinama ima veci rizik od hiperstim.

----------


## dunja12

> dunja12 i pinacolada tako je i meni bilo....imala sam uzasne bolove da hodati nisam mogla...
> trbuh kao da dvojceke nosim a strkljasta da me boze sacuvaj.
> 
> Zelim vam da sto prije ugledate svoje plusice...
> malo vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Hoce ubrzo pasti koji pis pis?
> Kod vas su blastice vracene?


da,kod mene su 3 blastice vracene... Nije da me boli da ne mogu hodat, nego onako, baš osjetim donji dio trbuha...Primjetila sam da cesce idem u wc, ali ne znam jel puno pijem..ili sta...  :Smile:  Imam dva testa ali sam ih sakrila sama od sebe...

----------


## bubekica

> Jesi bas skroz sigurna da dr. "kalkulira"?
> Medeja ocito dobro reagira na tu terapiju kad du joj vratili 2 fetusa, a i pcos-ovka u dobrim godinama ima veci rizik od hiperstim.


Mislis, embrija?
Sigurna sam da kalkulira, napisala sam u cemu je stvar s brojem pojedinih postupaka. Ali ocito njoj to tako odgovara pa je onda to ok. Mozda su se negdje u medjuvremenu dogovorili da - ne zeli puno embrija, ne zeli jaku stimulaciju, ne zeli smrzlice i sl, onda to ima smisla...
A jesam ga spetljala...

----------


## eryngium

bubekica, baš mi je žao...  :grouphug:

----------


## bubekica

> bubekica, baš mi je žao...


 :Kiss: 

Cure, ima li neka mozda zelju preuzeti listu? Meni treba malo da se poslozim, prenabrijana sam i malo bih se povukla s foruma, ako uspijem...

----------


## Inesz

Klomifen neke žene teško podnose radi nuspojava.  Klomifen ima i produženo djelovanje, djeluje i nakon ciklusa u kojem je primijenjen.  
Medeja, ti si u 5 mjeseci prošla kroz 4 ciklusa klomifena, radi toga je moguće da imaš izraženije nuspojave. 

Protokol pune stimulacije, dakle bez klomifena, samo uz ampule gonadotropina, moguće bi imao manje intenzivne nuspojave.

Je li vaša želja bila ići na manji broj dobivenih js i tako izbjeći zamrzavanje embrija?

----------


## Sadie

> Pauza do jeseni, onda vjerojatno betaplus. Od drzavnih nam je ostao samo jedan prirodnjak/klomifenski, ali to skoro pa nit ne racunam kao opciju.


Jeste odlučili kome ćete u BetaPlus? Znatiželjna sam jer smo mi tamo išli napraviti bebicu.

----------


## bubekica

> Jeste odlučili kome ćete u BetaPlus? Znatiželjna sam jer smo mi tamo išli napraviti bebicu.


ja sam vec neko duze vrijeme kod dr. dmitrovic na pregledima + papa/brisevi jer je betaplus suradna ustanova za CO, tako da je ona upucena u nas slucaj i zna da namjeravamo k njoj.

----------


## Sadie

Bila sam kod nje, baš je dobra - stručna i topla. Meni je uskočila (moj dr bio službeno odsutan) na fet i baš sam tada zatrudnjela.
Držim fige da se što prije oporavite od svega, odmorite malo i zatrudnite.

----------


## bubekica

*sadie* hvala. kod kog ste vi bili?

----------


## dunja12

Curee, 
molim Vas da mi odgovorite na osnoi vašeg iskustva. Moj muž me nagovorio da radim test, danas mi je 7dnt blastociste. Šaljem Vam sliku testa:

test je pozitivan, nije jasno vidljiva crta ali se vidi da je pozitivan. Mene sad zanima jel to rano da može pokazati pozotovan i jel moguće da je to od decapeptyla kojeg sam dobila jutro nakon transfera. Prošli put sam isto primila tu inekciju i isto radila test 7. dan i bio je negativan a nisam ni bila trudna.

----------


## bubekica

*dunja* crta je super za 7dpt blastice! decapeptyl nije bhcg i ne moze dati pozitivan test  :Wink: 
inace, 
pravilima foruma zabranjeno je stavljanje slike - treba ih staviti na sajt poput imageshacka i onda podijeliti link...

----------


## Twinolina

decapeptyl ne utječe na rezultat testa nikako
test je očito pozitivan, tako je i meni bilo
ja sam još dva dana nakon ponovila test da potvrdim
najbolji mi je bio gravignost mini, a ovi skupi baš i ne

----------


## dunja12

ne znam kako to ide s objavom slike, nadam se da se neće ljutiti vlasnici foruma  :Smile: 
preuzbuđena sam da sad čitam pravila foruma. Ugl. meni su vraćene 3 blastociste, moguće je da su blizanci pa se zato već 7. dan nadzire crta :O ???

----------


## bubekica

ne mora biti da su blizanci. bez obzira na visinu bete, dal su blizanci ili ne saznat ces tek na uzv.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu veliku betu!

----------


## dunja12

pa malo mi je čudno, sama nisam ni pomislila da će biti pozitivan 7. dan, pogotovo što sam ga radila sada, u 5 popodne, a prakticira se testiranje s prvim jutarnjim urinom. Sad se još više bojim da je lažni rezultat, samo mi to treba...  :Shock:

----------


## bubekica

meni je bio pozitivan popodne 5dnt blastice...

----------


## Sadie

> *sadie* hvala. kod kog ste vi bili?


Bauman. On je isto dobar. Kad ga nesto pitas, fakat te educira i detaljno odgovori. Oboje su mi super.

----------


## bubekica

> Bauman. On je isto dobar. Kad ga nesto pitas, fakat te educira i detaljno odgovori. Oboje su mi super.


ne znam zasto, ali ne volim doktore koji paralelno rade u bolnici i privatno...
kakogod, jedva cekam da krenemo tamo, mislim da cemo se preporodit.

----------


## mura

pozdrav curke, evo mi ćemo ovaj ciklus pokušati prirodni ivf. jučer bila na prvoj folikulometriji, endometrij je još dosta tanak, imam dva veća folikula. opet u ponedjeljak uzv. 

čestitam onima koje imaju plusiće!  :Smile: 
želim sreću betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
onima koje idu u nove pobjede želim puno snage i hrabrosti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> ne znam zasto, ali ne volim doktore koji paralelno rade u bolnici i privatno...
> kakogod, jedva cekam da krenemo tamo, mislim da cemo se preporodit.


Potpisujem Bubekicu vezanoo uz rad DR paralelno....
Kuda krećeš???????   Ja doletim, pročitam svježe i gas dalje....

----------


## Sadie

> ne znam zasto, ali ne volim doktore koji paralelno rade u bolnici i privatno...
> kakogod, jedva cekam da krenemo tamo, mislim da cemo se preporodit.


Kuzim te. Al meni je on bas dobar, sef odjela, ide na konferencije i sl.edukacije ... radi na svom znanju i iskustvu. Ona radi samo tamo, al je i sefica pa nit ne moze drugacije.
Draga moja, preporodit ces se. Tamo je tako humano - svi su ljubazni, ne cekas red, tretiraju te ko covjeka za kojeg su izdvojili vremena da mu pomognu, imaju ljudski pristup... Ne kazem da soc dr-i nisu dobri, al ovdje su uvjeti skroz drukciji. Ipak se to placa, a to nije malo.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bubi...vidjela sam kuda ideš i sretno...sva sreća da si upućena u puno toga pa te ne mogu više zavlačiti...nigdje  :Kiss:

----------


## PinaColada

@Dunja meni su vracena 2 trodnevna embrija (moruli).....nemam hrabrosti raditi testic jos.....a tebi cestitam i i drzim fige da sve bude ok i pnaravno ispravnost testica 100%

Joj meni danas u toku dana se desila malo stresna situacija, pa sam se nasekirala.....i evo sada sam se smirila i nekako imam glupi osjecaj da mi je stomak "ispuhao".....nemam nikakvih bolova ni osjecaja nadutosti.....nadam se da nije najgore.....

----------


## fuksija

Dunja, čestitke!!!

Curke..jedno pitanje..u uto sam radila test i bio je negativan..u srijedu sam prestala uzimati utriće..danas doslovno imala 2-3 kapi krvi i pomislila sam da je to to..da je M dosla..ali zapravo ostatak dana nista..jel to normalno? Da li mi kasni zbog utrića? Da pokusam ponoviti test?

----------


## Inesz

> Draga moja, preporodit ces se. Tamo je tako humano - svi su ljubazni, ne cekas red, tretiraju te ko covjeka za kojeg su izdvojili vremena da mu pomognu, imaju ljudski pristup... Ne kazem da soc dr-i nisu dobri, al ovdje su uvjeti skroz drukciji. Ipak se to placa, a to nije malo.


Sadie Plaćamo mi i bolnice. Masno ih plaćamo iz svojeg rada i svojih plaća. T

----------


## Inesz

Uređujem, pobjegao mi post:

Sadie :Heart: 

Liječenje u bolnicama nije besplatno. Plaćamo ga masno iz našeg rada i naših zarada.

Liječenje neplodnosti valjda je jedini oblik liječenja čija su prava zakonski ograničena.

Na teret osiguranja imamo pravo na 2 pokušaja liječenja u prirodnom postupku i 4 pokušaja u standardom stimuliranom postupku (s tim da malo koja pacijentica u bolnicama dobiva standardni, individualno prilagođeni stimulacijski protokol, uglavnom se radi štednje  na lijekovima dobivaju neki polustimulirani protokoli-što se vidi po prosječnom broju dobivenih oocita i embrija kojih gotovo da i nema za krioprezervaciju).

Radi restrikcija u bolnicama, zlatni standard liječenja neplodnosti je uglavnom nedostižan.

Ako želimo zlatni standard liječenja, moramo platiti liječenje u privatnim poliklinikama jer  tamo gdje smo to već iz svojeg rada kroz zdravstvene doprinose platili -u bolnicama-to ne dobivamo.

Na žalost i kod mnogih drugih vrsta liječenja situacija je kao i kod liječenja neplodnosti.  

Zdravstvena zaštita u javnom sustavu zdravstva postaje sve nedostupnija, sve su niži standardi usluga u javnom zdravstvu, tko ima novaca plaća diagnostiku,  pretrage, liječenje u privatnim klinikama, tko nema novaca....  :Sad: 


Sažmimo situaciju vazanu uz liječenje neplodnosti u bolnicama i u privatnim klinikama:

Tko ima novaca, ima i veću šansu za imati dijete/djecu.

Žalosno, zar ne?

----------


## Bananka

Dunja12, super za testic!

Fuksija, mozda da izvadis betu? Sto je rekao dr.A.?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Bubekice! Jako, jako mi je žao! 
Želim vam puno uspjeha u Betaplus!!!!

----------


## dunja12

cure, jutros test opet pozitivan, malo intenzivnija boja druge crtice na odnosu od jucer... ali jutros sam imala neki maali iscjedak, prvo roza, svijetlo roza, a onda žučkasto... Ja se nadam da je to sve okej... Ako netko ima slično iskustvo nek me utješi =) Hvala svima na lijepim željama. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## LaraLana

> pozdrav curke, evo mi ćemo ovaj ciklus pokušati prirodni ivf. jučer bila na prvoj folikulometriji, endometrij je još dosta tanak, imam dva veća folikula. opet u ponedjeljak uzv. 
> 
> čestitam onima koje imaju plusiće! 
> želim sreću betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> onima koje idu u nove pobjede želim puno snage i hrabrosti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


mura ako smijem pitati ti si kod dr. R????
Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LaraLana

> cure, jutros test opet pozitivan, malo intenzivnija boja druge crtice na odnosu od jucer... ali jutros sam imala neki maali iscjedak, prvo roza, svijetlo roza, a onda žučkasto... Ja se nadam da je to sve okej... Ako netko ima slično iskustvo nek me utješi =) Hvala svima na lijepim željama.


dunja draga cestitam.....
predpostavljam da ti je tih par kapljica od implantacije  :Wink:  
sve je to jos frisko.

----------


## LaraLana

> @Dunja meni su vracena 2 trodnevna embrija (moruli).....nemam hrabrosti raditi testic jos.....a tebi cestitam i i drzim fige da sve bude ok i pnaravno ispravnost testica 100%
> 
> Joj meni danas u toku dana se desila malo stresna situacija, pa sam se nasekirala.....i evo sada sam se smirila i nekako imam glupi osjecaj da mi je stomak "ispuhao".....nemam nikakvih bolova ni osjecaja nadutosti.....nadam se da nije najgore.....


PinaColada ja sam imala jako stresnu situaciju bas negdje 7,8 dan transfera a moja mrvica se ipak primila....zato nemoj da se sad puno brines oko toga. 
Nego samo da pitam jer se ne razumijem u morule i blastice!!!
Sta vec treci dan moze biti morula?? Od koliko je to stanica onda??

----------


## LaraLana

> ja sam vec neko duze vrijeme kod dr. dmitrovic na pregledima + papa/brisevi jer je betaplus suradna ustanova za CO, tako da je ona upucena u nas slucaj i zna da namjeravamo k njoj.


bubekica sretno

----------


## Sadie

> Sadie Plaćamo mi i bolnice. Masno ih plaćamo iz svojeg rada i svojih plaća. T


Da, al doprinose ionako placamo. A kad iskesiras ukupno 41.000 kn, ipak je to drukcije. Toliko je nas kostalo sve skupa. Al nije nam zao jer nam stize bebica za 2 mjeseca.

----------


## nina32

Plusić je tu, idući tjedan beta.

----------


## bubekica

> Plusić je tu, idući tjedan beta.


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
do iduceg tjedna ce to bit beturina  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

*Nina32* i *dunja12* čestitam i za lijepe bete šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tetagogolina

dunja i nina  :Very Happy:

----------


## una99

dunja i nina  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Twinolina

Super Dunja i Nina!!!! Veselim se sa svakim novim plusićem, iščekujem ogromne bete!!!

----------


## dunja12

hvala svima,nadam se i ja da cemo obje imati veelike bete i da ce sve biti dobro  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## drama_queen

Čestitke Dunja i Nina <3

----------


## Frćka

> Plusić je tu, idući tjedan beta.


Trebala sam ti odmah juče čestitat uživo! :Grin:  
za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bubekice :Love:  drži se, znam da je teško!
Svima sretno!

----------


## sali

Nina i Dunja čestitam, saljem vibre za velike bete ♡
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## funky

[QUOTE=Inesz;2735635]Uređujem, pobjegao mi post:

Sadie :Heart: 

Liječenje u bolnicama nije besplatno. Plaćamo ga masno iz našeg rada i naših zarada.

Liječenje neplodnosti valjda je jedini oblik liječenja čija su prava zakonski ograničena.

Na teret osiguranja imamo pravo na 2 pokušaja liječenja u prirodnom postupku i 4 pokušaja u standardom stimuliranom postupku (s tim da malo koja pacijentica u bolnicama dobiva standardni, individualno prilagođeni stimulacijski protokol, uglavnom se radi štednje  na lijekovima dobivaju neki polustimulirani protokoli-što se vidi po prosječnom broju dobivenih oocita i embrija kojih gotovo da i nema za krioprezervaciju).

Radi restrikcija u bolnicama, zlatni standard liječenja neplodnosti je uglavnom nedostižan.

Ako želimo zlatni standard liječenja, moramo platiti liječenje u privatnim poliklinikama jer  tamo gdje smo to već iz svojeg rada kroz zdravstvene doprinose platili -u bolnicama-to ne dobivamo.

Na žalost i kod mnogih drugih vrsta liječenja situacija je kao i kod liječenja neplodnosti.  

Zdravstvena zaštita u javnom sustavu zdravstva postaje sve nedostupnija, sve su niži standardi usluga u javnom zdravstvu, tko ima novaca plaća diagnostiku,  pretrage, liječenje u privatnim klinikama, tko nema novaca....  :Sad: 


Sažmimo situaciju vazanu uz liječenje neplodnosti u bolnicama i u privatnim klinikama:

Tko ima novaca, ima i veću šansu za imati dijete/djecu.

Žalosno, zar ne?[/
Imas pravo, nazalost potpuno pravo...
Svaki dan gledam susjeda, lagano proseta do bolnice po metadonsku terapiju jer ima vise narkomanskog staza nego ja godina zivota, proda tablete, kupi drogu, i tako uvik, dana nije radio i sve mu je besplatno, drzava se zabrigala za takve, mi nismo mogli u kbc split jer su prevelike guzve bile i dugo se cekalo, pa sam se bojala da ne izgubim posao...nadalje, zivim u Sinju, 35 km od Splita, i nemamo pravo na putne troskove, iako je autobusna karta u oba smjera 50 kn, a toliko i goriva moras uliti ako ides autom, pa sad nije ni to besplatan postupak, znaci drzava tu na jos jedan nacin diskriminira nas koji nismo iz ova 4 grada...ma bezveze....i jos kad sam bila nakon poroda u bolnici, maleni morao ostati par dana na neonatologiji zbog blage infekcije, mene zeljeli poslati doma, ali nisam se dala, rekla sam da nikad za nista nisam koristila usluge koje od svoje place masno placam i da ne izlazim iz bolnice dok i dijete ne bude izlazilo...jedvo sam se provukla, opet uz preporuku jednog dobrog doktora koji me i porodio.. Znam da smo off topic, primarno sam povirila da vidim kakvo je stanje, zato cestitam nasim sretnicama, neka bete budu astronomske, cekalice, drz'te se!!!!

----------


## Inesz

> Da, al doprinose ionako placamo. A kad iskesiras ukupno 41.000 kn, ipak je to drukcije. Toliko je nas kostalo sve skupa. Al nije nam zao jer nam stize bebica za 2 mjeseca.


Sadie, znaš da me osobito raduje tvoja trudnoća jer si je ostvarila u visokim reprodutivnim godinama. Da niste imali načina da platite liječenje u privatnoj ustanovi,  lako je moguće da ne bi imali toliko uspjeha. ~~~~ do kraja


Izvan teme smo, ali zbilja žalosti da u bolnicama čiji rad plaćamo ne možemo dobiti zlatni standard liječenja. Žalosti i raširena percepcija da se zlatni standard liječenja i ne smije očekivati u bolnicama. Svi građani trebali bi imati jednako pravo na liječenje bez obzira na imovinsko stanje. Svi mi trebali bi imati dostupan zlatni standard liječenja neplodnosti neovisno o dubljini našeg novčanika.

----------


## dunja12

Evo ja nisam izdržala , pao je i 4.test.. Svi su pozitivni i svaki put za nijansu tamnija crtica,ne puno..ali primjetno tamnija... Zvala sam danas doktora i rekla mu za to... Ali on je bio vidno ne oduševljen... i rekao, od kud mi je palo na pamet da radim testove.. Zbunjena sam, zašto je to nešto loše... Mislim, znam ja za biokemijsku trudnocu.. Ali beta je tek za 6 dana...15. dnt, a danas je tek 9.dnt... Zanima me ta brojkaaa !

----------


## LaraLana

:Nope: 


> Evo ja nisam izdržala , pao je i 4.test.. Svi su pozitivni i svaki put za nijansu tamnija crtica,ne puno..ali primjetno tamnija... Zvala sam danas doktora i rekla mu za to... Ali on je bio vidno ne oduševljen... i rekao, od kud mi je palo na pamet da radim testove.. Zbunjena sam, zašto je to nešto loše... Mislim, znam ja za biokemijsku trudnocu.. Ali beta je tek za 6 dana...15. dnt, a danas je tek 9.dnt... Zanima me ta brojkaaa !


dunja samo opusteno....
nije lijepo od njega sto je tako reagirao i nemoj davati tome puno paznje......osobno ne simpatiziram lucija bas i neka mi bog oprosti i neka se ne ljute cure na mene koje su kod njega ostvarile trudnocu. 
Al cini mi se da je mica vadila betu 9 dan blastica i ne razumijem njegovo cudjenje za test....

----------


## Inesz

Dunja12,
jesi primala nakon transfera injekcije bhcg-a?

----------


## dunja12

> Dunja12,
> jesi primala nakon transfera injekcije bhcg-a?


Primila sam samo jutro nakon transfera decapeptyl, a to koliko su cure rekle nije hcg....

----------


## dunja12

> dunja samo opusteno....
> nije lijepo od njega sto je tako reagirao i nemoj davati tome puno paznje......osobno ne simpatiziram lucija bas i neka mi bog oprosti i neka se ne ljute cure na mene koje su kod njega ostvarile trudnocu. 
> Al cini mi se da je mica vadila betu 9 dan blastica i ne razumijem njegovo cudjenje za test....


Pa da, zato mi nije jasno...jer zvala sam da pitam da vadim betu 12., a ne 15 dnt.. Ali izgleda da cu morati ipak pricekati.. :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Primila sam samo jutro nakon transfera decapeptyl, a to koliko su cure rekle nije hcg....


Tako je....to nije hcg.
Ti ako hoces radi sebe i svog mira odi i napravi betu 12 dan.

----------


## dunja12

> Tako je....to nije hcg.
> Ti ako hoces radi sebe i svog mira odi i napravi betu 12 dan.


Vidim da si i ti ranije radila betu i da je sve u redu na kraju  :Smile:  Možda me želi poštedit razocarenja u slucaju biokemijeske trudnoce... ali upoznata sam s tim i sve žene koje idu na mpo,vjerujem da su oprezne po pitanju svega... tako da stvarno ne vidim čuđenju za test 7,8,i 9 dan koji su pozitivni.. Nek on se ljuti ,a ja cu uživati u svojim simptomima trudnoce.. Napuhnut trbuh maksimalno, tako da sam se skroz ufurala u ove pozitivne testove i nadam se veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Vidim da si i ti ranije radila betu i da je sve u redu na kraju  Možda me želi poštedit razocarenja u slucaju biokemijeske trudnoce... ali upoznata sam s tim i sve žene koje idu na mpo,vjerujem da su oprezne po pitanju svega... tako da stvarno ne vidim čuđenju za test 7,8,i 9 dan koji su pozitivni.. Nek on se ljuti ,a ja cu uživati u svojim simptomima trudnoce.. Napuhnut trbuh maksimalno, tako da sam se skroz ufurala u ove pozitivne testove i nadam se veliku betu


Tako je...ja te podrzavam  :Kiss:  
Jesam vadila 12 dan i nitko me nije grdio vec mi cestitali i rekli nemorate ponavljati vec da odem na prvi uz tocno tri tjedna od transfera i da im javim...
Sretno mila  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

Dunja, čestitam na plusiću. Trudna si. Sretno dalje. 

9 dana nakon transfera blastociste dobro je vrijeme za urediti test, ne razumijem zašto te je dr kritizirao radi toga.

Mlada si cura od 23 godine kojoj je vratio 3 blastociste u fet-u nakon 1. ivf-a, možda je dr samo zabrinut oko toga ... 

Odi u ponedjeljak vaditi betu.

----------


## manola

Pozdrav, cestitam svakoj na pozitivnim testovima i betama... Ja sam takoder od jucer betocekalica... Jucer je bio transfer dvije blaste, primam u srijedu jos jednu injekciju mislim boostera... Kada najranije nakon toga mogu raditi testic?

----------


## orange80

> Evo ja nisam izdržala , pao je i 4.test.. Svi su pozitivni i svaki put za nijansu tamnija crtica,ne puno..ali primjetno tamnija... Zvala sam danas doktora i rekla mu za to... Ali on je bio vidno ne oduševljen... i rekao, od kud mi je palo na pamet da radim testove.. Zbunjena sam, zašto je to nešto loše... Mislim, znam ja za biokemijsku trudnocu.. Ali beta je tek za 6 dana...15. dnt, a danas je tek 9.dnt... Zanima me ta brojkaaa !


draga dunja, vjerojatno je dr. bio ljut jer ti je striktno dao uputu da vadis betu 15 dnt.
Vjerojatno mu se tako javljaju cure koje prerano rade test, pa onda bude nekad pozitivan i zbog ostataka ovitrela ili brevactidea, sto je zapravi lazni +.
To kod tebe najvjerajatnije nije slucaj jer su ti crtice sve jace pa ocito beta raste,
ali moras kuzit i njega kad ga se tako kontra njegovih uputa zivka...
zamisli da ga svaka od njegivih pacjentica nazove par dana prije bete, pa onda mozda nedaj boze iza toga dobije -, i onda ga opet zove sa betom 15 dnt
a covjek je stvarno na raspolaganju uvijek,ali
u ovom bi slucaju i ja siznula na njegvom mjestu, sorry

----------


## dunja12

> draga dunja, vjerojatno je dr. bio ljut jer ti je striktno dao uputu da vadis betu 15 dnt.
> Vjerojatno mu se tako javljaju cure koje prerano rade test, pa onda bude nekad pozitivan i zbog ostataka ovitrela ili brevactidea, sto je zapravi lazni +.
> To kod tebe najvjerajatnije nije slucaj jer su ti crtice sve jace pa ocito beta raste,
> ali moras kuzit i njega kad ga se tako kontra njegovih uputa zivka...
> zamisli da ga svaka od njegivih pacjentica nazove par dana prije bete, pa onda mozda nedaj boze iza toga dobije -, i onda ga opet zove sa betom 15 dnt
> a covjek je stvarno na raspolaganju uvijek,ali
> u ovom bi slucaju i ja siznula na njegvom mjestu, sorry


Sto se tice doktora, ja ga stvarno poštujem i da moram opet ici, opet bi se odlucila za njega... Stvarno je uvijek na raspolaganju.... Razumijem ja i zašto je tako reagirao, vjerujem da svaki doktor ne voli da se ide protiv onoga što je on rekao.. Ali ja sam samo htjela podijeliti srecu s njim  :Smile:  ništa drugo...i nije mi problem ni izvaditi betu i 12.i 15. dan... Ako moram 15... Ali eto, samo da sebi 'skratim' muke, zato sam ga nazvala, a inace ga nikad za ništa ne zovem jer mi je neugodno bezveze ga zvati... Prošli FET sam radila 7.,8. i 9.dan test i bio je negativan,a i nisam bila trudna, beta je 16.dnt bila 0, ovaj put 7.,8. i 9. dan je pozitivan...ne znam zašto bi bio lažan, iste tablete pijem... i sve.. i navela sam gore jednu injekciju decapeptyla drugo jutro nakon transfera,kao i u prošlom FET-u.. i to je to...

----------


## sara10

Dunja čestitam na plusu! Vjerujem da će biti lijepa beta!

Manola, mora proći 5 dana nakon injekcije da ispari iz organizma, pa onda napravi test!

----------


## Ginger

dunja, vadi betu kad se tebi vadi
nema tko i zasto biti ljut na tebe, mislim, halo?
I ono, blastice pa beta 15 dnt? Wtf?
Meni su i testovi i bete bili pozitivni na 11dnt trodnevnih....
Tako da, u ponedjeljak slobodno izvadi betu, ako zelis
I jos tri blastice, ah....

----------


## mura

> mura ako smijem pitati ti si kod dr. R????
> Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


ne, u Betaplusu kod dr. B.

----------


## Twinolina

gluposti ja sam radila test 8 dnt jednog trodnevnog i bio je pozitivan. beta je bila na rasporedu 14 dnt, što bi kod tebe trebalo biti  11 dnt, ne kužim taj 15.-i, al ajde...

----------


## eryngium

U KBC Ri daju betu vaditi tamo neki 19dt. Valjda zato da kad izvadiš bude zacementirano il trudnoća il ćorak.

----------


## LaraLana

> U KBC Ri daju betu vaditi tamo neki 19dt. Valjda zato da kad izvadiš bude zacementirano il trudnoća il ćorak.


E pa s ovim se bas nebi slozila....ima tu cura koje su i kasnije vadile betu pa na zalost trudnoca nije ostala pa tak to zacementirano ne drzi vodu.

----------


## eryngium

> E pa s ovim se bas nebi slozila....ima tu cura koje su i kasnije vadile betu pa na zalost trudnoca nije ostala pa tak to zacementirano ne drzi vodu.


Nisam pod time mislila na daljnji tijek trudnoće.

----------


## dunja12

Ipak idem sutra vaditi betu.. 11dnt.,a izvadit cu je i 15dnt pa ce mi sve biti jasno... Simptomi se pojacavaju,uubijajuu me bolovi u preponama,donjem dijelu ledja,maternica,jajnici,krevet mi je odjednom pretvrd  :Smile:  Javim se sutra iza 14h s rezultatima  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Ipak idem sutra vaditi betu.. 11dnt.,a izvadit cu je i 15dnt pa ce mi sve biti jasno... Simptomi se pojacavaju,uubijajuu me bolovi u preponama,donjem dijelu ledja,maternica,jajnici,krevet mi je odjednom pretvrd  Javim se sutra iza 14h s rezultatima


Draga samo ti odi vaditi betu i javi na lijepu brojku ~~~~~~~~~
Nemas se ti sto njega ustrucavati zvati...on je tvoj odabrani lijecnik i treba da ti bude na raspolaganju i da te savjetuje i da ti da podporu a ne da ti govori da kak ti je palo na pamet da radis test.....uostalom on je odabrao svoj poziv i nesmije se dati isprovocirati na takve stvari i to jos pokazati pacijentu.
Sorry al ovo je moje misljenje i potpisujem ginger sto ti je napisala....
Cekamo te sutra  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

> U KBC Ri daju betu vaditi tamo neki 19dt. Valjda zato da kad izvadiš bude zacementirano il trudnoća il ćorak.


Znam da daju i meni je to nebuloza
Nek radije zene, koje su sve i svasta prosle, izlude tjedan dana vise nego je nuzno, samo da oni imaju koji telefonski poziv manje
Ma daj  :Rolling Eyes: 

Komentar ne ide tebe, nego njih, da ne bi bilo zabune

----------


## tetagogolina

ne znam zašto ali i meni su rekli vaditi betu 17dnt blastica  :neznam: , naravno da nisam izdržala, vadila sam 14 i 16dnt, a plus na testiću imala 10dnt

----------


## eryngium

> Znam da daju i meni je to nebuloza
> Nek radije zene, koje su sve i svasta prosle, izlude tjedan dana vise nego je nuzno, samo da oni imaju koji telefonski poziv manje
> Ma daj 
> 
> Komentar ne ide tebe, nego njih, da ne bi bilo zabune



Ma sve 5. Ne znam da li itko izdrži do te njihove preporuke. Ako da, kapa do poda. Ja nisam.

----------


## orange80

> Ma sve 5. Ne znam da li itko izdrži do te njihove preporuke. Ako da, kapa do poda. Ja nisam.


Ja recimo nisam radila test niti betu prije nego mi je dr rekao da radim, a pogotovo se nisam javljala dr.u prije nego mi je rekao da mu se javim.

Meni je to normalno i pristojno, s tim da ne osudujem nikoga tko radi drugacije jer znam da je tesko biti strpljiv.
Ali ja razmisljam na nacin da ako imam br. mobitela od dr. i stvarno je na raspolaganju, neugodno mi ga je zivkati vise nego treba, jer covjeka mozda upravo zove zena koja ga doista hitno treba...stavim se u poziciju da sam ja na mjestu onog drugog

----------


## Ginger

Ne osudjujem ni ja
Al meni je isto normalno (zapravo puno normalnije) i pristojno izvaditi betu onda kad se i te kako moze znati je li pozitivna ili negativna, a ne razvlaciti to, samo da bi doktoru bilo jednostavnije
Ja sam svom lijecniku poslala mail sa slikicim pozitivnog testa na 10dpt trodnevnog odmah ujutro i covjek je bio bas sretan i rekao da ceka lijepu betu
Jos mi samo fali da me spota jer sam radila test, ah...

----------


## dunja12

Znaciiii! 11.dnt beta 450!!!!!!!!!!!! Ja sam u šokuuu!!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Znaciiii! 11.dnt beta 450!!!!!!!!!!!! Ja sam u šokuuu!!!!


Juuuuhhhuu bravo.....cestitam  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

> Znaciiii! 11.dnt beta 450!!!!!!!!!!!! Ja sam u šokuuu!!!!


 :Very Happy:

----------


## tetagogolina

> Znaciiii! 11.dnt beta 450!!!!!!!!!!!! Ja sam u šokuuu!!!!


bravooooo, čestitam, miriše na dvojke  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> bravooooo, čestitam, miriše na dvojke


i ja to pomisli  :Wink:

----------


## dunja12

Hvala svimaa  :Smile:  Javila sam doktoru,nije mu bilo bas pravo sto ga nisam opet poslusala..ali rekao je da ponovim u srijedu i javim mu... Jednostavno sam morala ici vaditi betu i nije mi krivo :Smile:  ocekivala sam brojku oko 100 , a onoo puuno vise!

----------


## una99

dunja  :Sing:

----------


## mura

dunja, čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## MallaPlava

Dunja bravo, čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## manola

Dunja cestitam !!!

----------


## dunja12

Hvaala svima na cestitkama! Sad cekam srijedu i nadam se pravilnom duplanju  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

dunja12, bravoo!!

----------


## Least123

Nisam ovdje često, ali vidim da bubekica ima lijepih vijesti...držim palčeve za dalje!!

----------


## bubekica

> Nisam ovdje često, ali vidim da bubekica ima lijepih vijesti...držim palčeve za dalje!!


Nisam bas sigurna na koje lijepe vijesti mislis?  :Confused:

----------


## Ginger

> Nisam bas sigurna na koje lijepe vijesti mislis?


Spermiogram?

----------


## Least123

Listam na mob forum uvijek, jer je mali manijak za laptopom i ne smijem ga ni pokazat. Mislila sam na spermiogram kao što Ginger kaže. Ali očito sam neku stranu preskočila i nešto krivo povezala??...sori  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Cure sretno svima~~~~

Tužnicama veliki zagrljaj šaljem...

Ovdje vas je puno, hoćete li pogledati ovu temu?

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87354-q...85#post2737385

----------


## bubekica

> Listam na mob forum uvijek, jer je mali manijak za laptopom i ne smijem ga ni pokazat. Mislila sam na spermiogram kao što Ginger kaže. Ali očito sam neku stranu preskočila i nešto krivo povezala??...sori


Spermiogram i dalje skace, ali izgleda da fora s laksativima pali...
A u zadnjem postupku je bila neka full rana/mala biokemijska.
Sad cekam m (nakon skidanja s utrica nisam dobila, ono sto sam krvarila pod njima je ocito bilo to) pa se narucujem na konzultacije u betaplus, ali u postupak necemo prije jeseni.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Samo da se prijavim u cekalice transfera  :Smile:  
Jucer bila punkcija..

Nisam bas pratila temu, ali svima iskreno zelim puno srece u postupcima u kojoj god fazi bili..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## manola

Danas mi je 4dnt i jako me probada cerviks na trenutke. Jel moze bit jos neka infekcija od katetera?

----------


## LaraLana

> Samo da se prijavim u cekalice transfera  
> Jucer bila punkcija..
> 
> Nisam bas pratila temu, ali svima iskreno zelim puno srece u postupcima u kojoj god fazi bili..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bubimitka81 sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Jel prirodni ili stimulirani????

----------


## LaraLana

> Danas mi je 4dnt i jako me probada cerviks na trenutke. Jel moze bit jos neka infekcija od katetera?


manola neznam dal je to probadanje sto ti opisujes od cerviksa i dal se to bas moze osjetit?????
Mozda se dogadja implantacija pa te probada  :Wink:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubimitka81 sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Jel prirodni ili stimulirani????



Hvala  :Smile: 
Polustimulirani.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## manola

Joj ne znam... Mozda i nije cerviks al bas je iznutra neka cudna bol probadanja koja traje kratko... Ne znam vise sta je :/

----------


## fuksija

Čitam vas već danima..i tako sam depresivna da mi se ne da ni odgovarati..najradije bi se plakala..osjećam kao da život prolazi kraj mene a ja stalno čekam da počnem živjeti..obavljam sve svoje obaveze..ali nisam sretna..vaš sam tužna..i pričam s drugima ali nitko me ne može utješiti..ne mogu više dočekati taj dan da budem trudna  :Sad:  inseminacija nam nije uspjela i koliko god kratko mi zapravo bili u ovim postupcima (jedan tempirani ciklus, jedan aih) prirodno pokusavamo vec vise od dvije godine..i tijekom te dvije godine svaki ciklus sam cekala sretnu vijest i u pocetku sam mislila da ce se to desiti odmah prvi mjesec ali nije..pa nije ni drugi..ni treci..itd..i tako vrijeme prolazi..osjecam se sve starije i starije a nista se ne događa  :Sad:  ovaj put smo se dogovarali za ivf ali ipak odlucili pricekati jet sam nedavno imala urinarni infekt..i sad trebam napraviti briseve i papu..i znam da je to the right thing to do ali svejedno sam tako tuzna sto nikako doći do cilja..i zapravo samo odbrojavam dane  :Sad:  oprostite, ali negdje sam se morala pojadati..

----------


## ema 1

Fuksija
Znam da je teško,znam da nema rijeci utjehe,znam da te skoro nitko ne razumije ja čak skoro nikom nisam ni rekla za ivf i ostale teškoće a najgore mi je bilo kad mi kažu joj opusti se i bit će ili kad me pitaju a sta vi čekate?
Znam da svaki mjesec tražiš simptome i imaš samo jednu zelju,sve znam.
A znaš li ti da uvijek postoji nada i da nikad nasmiješ klonuti koliko GOD teško bilo moraš imati puno snage a i živaca pogotovo za mpo u našim državnim klinikama.sve sam to prošla 2 GOD iščekivanja operacija i ivf-ova i na kraju jedan mali smotuljak koji neda mira, i opet sve idem ispočetka već 2 neuspjela ivf-a od toga jedna trudnoća bez ploda i kiretaža i evo skupljam snage za dalje nisam odustala nemoj ni ti. Znam da ti je svega dosta ali moraš dalje odmori se od svega skupi snage i nedaj se.

----------


## dunja12

Citam sve ovo i tocno znam o kojim osjecajima pricate,znam da su neke od vas prosle neusporedivo vise nego ja. U iscekivanju druge bete strahujem i molim se da sve nastavi kako treba,da na kraju postanem mlada majka koja ce biti ponosna na svoju djecu i na sve sto je prosla da ih dobije. Krenila sam na mpo sa 22 godine. Dok je moja generacija izlazila,zabavljala se,ne razmisljala o problemima,ja sam primala inekcije,tablete i sve ostalo sto i vi prolazite. Nisam se mogla pomiriti s tim da to prolazim sve sa 22 godine. Ja sam za neplodnost svog supruga saznala i prije braka,ali nisam htjela odustati od nas,nisam znala sta me ceka...mozda i bolje...i nakon sve boli ja ugledam betu 450... i ponosna sam na sebe ,a zenama koje su to sve prosle vise puta skidam kapu do poda.

----------


## fuksija

Drage moje, hvala vam na rijecima utjehe..stvarno treba biti jak i izdrzati sve ovo..i emocionalno, i psihički i fizički i financijski..svakako..najteze je ovo emocionalno  :Sad:  i sigurno cu sve zaboraviti i biti sretna onaj dan kad dođem do cilja al do tad sam kao na 'pauzi' i samo čekam i odbrojavam..

----------


## dunja12

13dnt beta 1420!!

----------


## orange80

> 13dnt beta 1420!!


super dunja  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

to je to!

----------


## bubekica

krasna beta!
 :Very Happy: 
kad je uzv?

----------


## LaraLana

> 13dnt beta 1420!!


dunja prekokrasno.....sretno i nek bude uredna i skolska  :Wink:

----------


## dunja12

Hvalaaa  :Smile:  ultrazvuk u utorak...  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Dunja*  :grouphug: 
*Fuksija*...zašto ne IVF? Meni su nekako inseminacije zavaravanje protivnika, pogotovo kod privatnika...2 moje prijateljice opelješili privatnici na inseminacijama, a iz prvog IVFa ostale T i to u državnoj bolnici- ok to mora biti i sreće, ali....tako da iš iš tuga i skupljaj snage pa na IVF....
što se tiče financija zeznuto je, pogotovo nama koji putujemo u ZG...najgore je to što nemamo pravo ni na putne troškove jer nam je najbliži KBC Osijek- a za njih nemam komentara!!! Ja pljunem 500 kn samo do ZG i nazad..jer nemam bus koji mi dođe na vrijeme u ZG....no snalazimo se kako možemo...
Sjećam se samo našeg početka, imala sam 27 g i bila PREMLADA da bi odmah došla na red u državnoj, pa me zavlačili sa raznim nalazima koji su bili bespotrebni...sada imam 34 pa sam valjda dovoljno stara da krenem.....sorry ako sam off topic.....

----------


## fuksija

Dunja..bravo za vas! Sigurno je osjećaj prekrasan! Sad uživaj  :Wink: 

Pa mi planiramo sad na ivf..dok je samo htio probati sve opcije prije ivf-a..pogotovo zato sto je htio krenuti s manje agresivnim postupcima da se manje dira u prirodu i sve to jer vec imamo dijete s teskocama..
Trebali smo ici odmah ovaj ciklus na ivf ali smo odlucili pricekati dok obavim kontrolni urin jer sam imala infekciju do nedavno..i da obavim briseve i papu jer nisam dugo..a onda na ivf...

----------


## manola

Dunja cestitam, fuksija samo hrabro i pozitivno!
Meni je danas 6dnt otkad sam progledala stvara mi se visak sline u ustima i povraca mi se. Jucer sam primila brevacid 1500, jel to moze biti uzrok? Da ne umisljam bzvz lazne simptome. Hvala

----------


## Twinolina

hm da može biti od boostera jer je to hcg pa može izazvati takve sdimptome.  a imala si et blastica ili? sad test ne možeš ni raditi jer biti bio pozitivan zbog bevactida. a opet može bit i od trudnoće...

----------


## manola

Da et 2 blaste... A znam da test mogu za 6 dana...  :Sad:

----------


## snupi

nisam u toku ali svima velike plusice , bete i skolske trudnoce!

----------


## nina32

dunja12, čestitam, beta je mrrrrak!

Nažalost, moram prijaviti biokemijsku, sinoć prokrvarila, beta mizerna.  Idući tjedan startam iznova.

----------


## una99

Nina32  :Love: , samo hrabro dalje

----------


## sara38

Nina baš mi je žao..... Evo odma vibre za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*nina* grlim, bas mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## drama_queen

A joj Nina  :Sad:  ...baš mi je žao ♡

----------


## bubekica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87363-r...tikica-69-lt-3

----------


## Least123

Bubekica...pročitah pojašnjenje...žao mi je zbog biokemijske  :Sad:

----------


## PinaColada

Nina drzi se  :Kiss: ****

Dunja bravo, cestitaaaaam!!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Nina drzi se ****
> 
> Dunja bravo, cestitaaaaam!!!!


PinaColada jesi ti vec radila kakav test...u kojoj si fazi??
Napisala si da su ti vracena 2 trodnevna embrija (moruli)????
Sta vec treci dan mogu biti morule?????

----------


## dunja12

Nina,drzi se... Glavu gore i u nove pobjede !

----------


## Bubimitka81

Nina  :Love: 

Ja prijavljujem betu 06.03., 2 trodnevna vracena  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## una99

bubimitka  :fige:

----------


## Muma

*Bubimitka*  :fige:   :fige:   :fige:  za bracu ili seku!

----------


## PinaColada

1390 moze li biti ovolika beta 15 dan nakon ET? U shoku sam totalnom...je li ovo normalna ili prevelika beta?????

----------


## MallaPlava

Čestitam na velikoj beti. Moja je na 13.dan bila 2064 tako da je to ok. Meni su rekli da viša beta može biti znak blizanačke trudnoće, ali eto ipak je samo jedno, ali vrijedno srčeko  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Muma, jesi li obavila UZV?

Pina, super beta!!!

Bubimitka ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## PinaColada

Meni totalno nestvarno....hvala od srca...sad cekam ponedjeljak i drzim fige za pravilno duplanje aBd...

----------


## tetagogolina

> Čestitam na velikoj beti. Moja je na 13.dan bila 2064 tako da je to ok. Meni su rekli da viša beta može biti znak blizanačke trudnoće, ali eto ipak je samo jedno, ali vrijedno srčeko


na prvom pregledu smo i mi imali jedno srčeko, a na drugom pregledu su kucala 2  :Wink: 

pina čestitam!!!

----------


## MallaPlava

> na prvom pregledu smo i mi imali jedno srčeko, a na drugom pregledu su kucala 2 
> 
> pina čestitam!!!



Uh ne smijem se ni nadat  :Smile:  Sad sam vidjela da je tebi na 6+0 crl bio 2.5mm. Meni je isto jučer na taj dan bio 2.7mm pa me zabrinulo, ali mi je sad malo lakše. Očito i nije tak premali.

----------


## tetagogolina

nije mali,taman,  a sad mi je beba čak 2 tjedna veća po mjerama  :Wink:

----------


## Joss

> 1390 moze li biti ovolika beta 15 dan nakon ET? U shoku sam totalnom...je li ovo normalna ili prevelika beta?????



Normalna.( moja je bila malo veca od tvoje na 14dnt/3d -jedna beba).Cestitam, uzivaj u sreci!!!

----------


## Medeja

Obavih danas aspiraciju i dobili smo cetiri js. Jucer me toliko probadalo u jajnicima da sam u jednom trenutku bila uvjerena da su sve folikule popucale. I dalje me dosta jajnici bole, bas sam si bijedna.  :Sad:

----------


## Muma

PinaColada  Čestitam na beti!
S_iva Odradili smo uzv. Vidi se gestacijsku mjehur 10mm i zumanjcana vrećica ali za srceko smo još premali. Treba se strpit. Pregled za 2 tjedna.

----------


## pak

Cestitke cure na +, betama i srcekima.
~~~~~~~~~ za uredne, skolske trudnoce !
Tuznicama  :Love:

----------


## fuksija

Cestitke na lijepim betama  :Wink: 

A ostalima...hug..

Ja ovaj ciklus trebam obaviti papu i briseve i tamo negdje 10.3. bi bio novi ciklus gdje bi isla na ivf..e sad, moja dokica me ne moze naruciti prije 5.3. a to mi je nekak kasno..jos dok dođu nalazi..neću stići do novog ciklusa..mogu li jos negdje to obaviti na uputnicu?

----------


## bubekica

Briseve na uputnicu mozes obaviti kod bilokojeg privatnika. Stapice dignes na zavodu za javno zdravstvo, privatnik ti uzme bris (i cca 50kn), odneses stapice nazad.
Za detalje najbolje da nazoves privatnika nekog.

----------


## dunja12

> 1390 moze li biti ovolika beta 15 dan nakon ET? U shoku sam totalnom...je li ovo normalna ili prevelika beta?????


Heej,cestitam,beta je odlicna,meni je 13dnt bila 1420.... A dva dana prije 400. Znaci to je super  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Samo lijepe vijesti! Bravo cure, nek vam je mirna i bezbrižna trudnoća!!!
Nina32 žao mi je zbog tebe, ali kako si rekla da odmah pićiš dalje onda sam ipak sretna  :Kiss:

----------


## PinaColada

Evo mene sa nalazom bete 18 dnt, beta iznosi 5196 ☺☺ nadam se da je sve to ok i sada opet cekanje do uzv...

Sretno svoj ekipi i ne odustajte!!!!

----------


## mura

mi ovaj ciklus radimo ivf u prirodnom. doduše, sve je to sad izgledalo prilično otužno i kao da neće biti ništa od toga. danas je već 21 DC pa sam išla samo na uzv da dr potvrdi da ništa od toga. a kad ono - lijepi folikul od 17 mm. tako da danas štoperica, a punkcija u srijedu. 

je li punkcija jako strašna? :D

----------


## tulipan83

> mi ovaj ciklus radimo ivf u prirodnom. doduše, sve je to sad izgledalo prilično otužno i kao da neće biti ništa od toga. danas je već 21 DC pa sam išla samo na uzv da dr potvrdi da ništa od toga. a kad ono - lijepi folikul od 17 mm. tako da danas štoperica, a punkcija u srijedu. 
> 
> je li punkcija jako strašna? :D


sve smo različito otporne na bol. al imaš jednu stanicu za punkciju tak da to uopće nije strašno . brzo gotova ak sve ide kak treba.

----------


## tulipan83

U subotu FET !!! napokon!!!

----------


## miuta821

Sretno neka bude sve ok!

----------


## Bananka

> Evo mene sa nalazom bete 18 dnt, beta iznosi 5196 ☺☺ nadam se da je sve to ok i sada opet cekanje do uzv...
> 
> Sretno svoj ekipi i ne odustajte!!!!


Bravo PinaColada! Cestitam!

Svima ~~~~~~ za sto god trebali

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Fuksija & Želimo_bebu i sve druge očajne cure. 

I ja sam očajna - depresivna. Danas radila test - prirodnjak nam nije uspio. Sad čekam stimulirani u travnju - to je zadnji plaćeni.

Ne znam više što mi je činiti. Uistinu sam u komi. Sve bude super do transfera - endometrij, JS, nalazi (čak se spermiogram čudesno popravio) a na kraju ne dođe do implantacije. Histero nalaz uredan....

Imam PAI homozigot 5G i antifosfolilipidni sindrom IgM 25 (a normalno je do 15). Ali uzimala sam Aspirin100 - a od pozitivne bete bi krenula i s Clexan. A opet ništa. 

Ali nikako da dođem do bete a kamo li pozitivnog testa?!?!?!?!??! Da li znate da nisam nikad vidjela niti sjenu na HCG-testu??? 

Ako koja ima prijedlog, sugestiju što mi je činiti... Bila bi joj zahvalna.... Jer se nalazim u škripci i ne vidim izlaza.

----------


## fuksija

Nestrpljiva anka..ne znam sto bih ti rekla jer ja nisam dugo u svemu ovome i nemam toliko iskustva ali vidim iz potpisa da si sve obavljala u petrovoj..meni se ta bolnica zamjerila ali to sad nema nikakve veze. Zapravo zelim reci da bi ti mozda dobro dosao neki drugi pristup i drugo misljenje..da li mozes barem otici negdje drugdje na konzultacije, samo da vidis sto bi ti preporucili pa da si malo razmislis..
Ne kuzim sto placas ako idete u petrovu?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Nestrpljiva Anka.....pa ti tek imaš 30 g - čemu tolika panika??? Inače mi Slavonke smo borci, pa te molim da digneš glavu i bez depresije i očaja.
Ja nisam bila očajna u niti jednom trenu - tužna da, ljuta da, razočarana da...ali očajna nikad! To si ne smiješ dozvoliti jer stresom ćeš si samo odmoći a ne pomoći. Svi smo mi u istom škripcu, netko se nekako nosi sa problemima. Vidim da si intenzivno krenula sa postupcima i da ideš jedan za drugim, u 14 g 2 duga protokola......a da malo staneš i probaš se opustiti? Znam da to glupo zvuči, ali malo napuniš baterije i smiriš se....malo organizam pustiti da nadođe...možda promjeniti kliniku....
Uglavnom...drži se  :utezi:

----------


## bubekica

Anka,
jesu li vam privatnici kasnije opcija ili ne zbog financija?
Ako nisu, razumijem tvoju paniku i strah, savjeti koje su dale cure meni osobno ne bi koristili jer se kliniku ne bih usudila mijenjati za zadnji postupak, a savjet opusti se nam ne znaci bas nista, dok u nama ne sazrije zelja za odmakom od svega...

----------


## sara10

Nestpljiva anka, u potpunosti te razumijemo sve mi ovdje, a pogotovo one koje imaju previše postupaka iza sebe. To što sada osjećaš tugu, očaj, depresiju je normalno. Ne može proći mpo put bez toga (osim onim sretnicima kojima uspije iz prvog puta). Ja ti mogu reći da ni ja nikad, al nikad nisam imala niti sjenu na testu, a kamoli došla do bete sve do dobitnog postupka. I ja sam u postupcima uvijek dobro reagirala, imali bi lijepe embrije i ne bi se primalo i bila bi očajna, al iz 8 puta je uspjelo. Moj savjet ti je samo budi uporna, odmori psihu i tijelo koliko treba, al budi uporna. Ne znam da li vam je privatnik opcija nakon što više ne budete mogli preko hzzo-a, ako je onda odaberite kliniku, dr-a, odite na konzultacije i kenite tim putem, a ako nije onda ne znam...možda pokušaj-dva da se snađete nekako financijski, posuditi od roditelja, rodbine, ne znam.
Al korak po korak.... sada se odmori, skoncentriraj na postupak u travnju, prije toga možeš napraviti za sebe ono što možeš, ja sam npr. pila vrkutu prije postupaka, jela cikle, ananasa, vježbala...a muž je radio na poboljšanju sgrama. Nadam se da će travanj ipak biti dobitni, nemoj ga otpisivat u glavi da neće uspjet, možda baš hoće!

----------


## Kadauna

nestrpljiva anka, prirodnjak s takvim embrijem 3. dan je gotovo nemoguće da rezultira pozitivnom betom, trudnoćom i rođenjem djeteta, ja to osobno i ne računam kao postupak koliko god on jednako težak bio i teško pao nakon negativne bete. 

Ti iza sebe imaš "samo" tri postupka i to u državnim klinikama kakvi su sada - po novom - škrti u stimulaciji, s upitnim dostignućima - koliko god to nama teško bilo prihvatiti. Iz potpisa čitam 7 j.s. pa 8
j.s. pa 14 j.s. ali samo 4 blastice (ili morule?) i jedan 8-st i jedan 6-st embrij treći dan. Ako te to anka iole smiruje, kažu ne nužno veći ali iskreniji stručnjaci nego su naši u Hrvatskoj da je potrebno 4 IVF full stimulirana postupka da bi oko 70% parova uspjelo roditi dijete/djecu. Ovo što mi imamo najčešće nije full stimulirani postupak (ono s prosjekom od 10-15 j.s. ako ih je moguće dobiti kod žene, s FET postupcima, itd), najčešće nije optimalno liječenje nego nešto što oni trenutno mogu ponuditi u državnim klinikama. *Vjerujem da bi mnogi na ovom forumu ranije ostvarili roditeljstvo da se liječe privatno ili u inozemstvu.* 

Stoga - izdrži, odradi taj još jedan stimulirani postupak i ako i taj zadnji na teret HZZO-a ne završi trudnoćom i živorođenom bebicom,  onda razmišljajte o privatnim postupcima. Nema druge - do tada pokušaj najbolje moguće pripremiti tijelo za postupak, imaš pripravaka koje i ti možeš uzimati, možda pomogne bar malo!

----------


## dunja12

19.dan nakon transfera vide se dvije gv sa dva zumanjka...  Blizanciiii!!!

----------


## una99

dunjaaaaa  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivana.sky

> 19.dan nakon transfera vide se dvije gv sa dva zumanjka...  Blizanciiii!!!


 :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## una99

nestrpljiva anka  :Love:  drži se draga i ja sam u istoj gabuli zadnji stimulirani, ista klinika, isti mjesec .....

----------


## fuksija

Wow Dunja!

Ja sam danas bila kod svog ginića,samo radi briseva..i bila je jedna trudnica koja nosi blizance i to iz spontane trudnoće a prije toga su imali jedan uspješan mpo postupak u Mariboru...nakon 10 god braka..

----------


## fuksija

Zapravo htjela bih još nešto pitati..raspitujem se za cijene lijekova i tako..zvala i Slo..ugl tamo mi se isplati uzeti 4x300 IU puregona..da li je to isto kao i 900 IU + 300 IU?? Dok mi je rekao 900+300..
I budući da u sljedećem ciklusu krećemo s ivfom ja se još uvijek nadam da se eto možda nes revolucionarno desi u ovom ciklusu i da mi lijekovi neće ni trebati..ali ako će mi trebati kad se počinju koristiti,koji dan (puregon i orgalutran)? jer ipak mi treba vremena da to naručim pa za 2-3 dana odem po to..pa ako dođem na uzv 2. ili 3.dc i moram ODMAH početi uzimati nešto od navedenog onda ne stignem u Slo..

----------


## bubekica

Fuksija,
isto je 4x300 ili 900+300, u principu je jedna doza 75 jedinica, a dnevno se primaju 2-4 doze, ovisi o nalazima. S puregonom se starta 2/3dc, a s orgalutranom par dana kasnije, u principu 6-i dan stimulacije.


dunja divno! Cestitam!

----------


## dunja12

> Zapravo htjela bih još nešto pitati..raspitujem se za cijene lijekova i tako..zvala i Slo..ugl tamo mi se isplati uzeti 4x300 IU puregona..da li je to isto kao i 900 IU + 300 IU?? Dok mi je rekao 900+300..
> I budući da u sljedećem ciklusu krećemo s ivfom ja se još uvijek nadam da se eto možda nes revolucionarno desi u ovom ciklusu i da mi lijekovi neće ni trebati..ali ako će mi trebati kad se počinju koristiti,koji dan (puregon i orgalutran)? jer ipak mi treba vremena da to naručim pa za 2-3 dana odem po to..pa ako dođem na uzv 2. ili 3.dc i moram ODMAH početi uzimati nešto od navedenog onda ne stignem u Slo..


Ja sam dobivala gonale od 2.dc,kasnije 7.dan gonali+cetrotide... Tako nekako.. Tako da mislim da bi i kod tebe trebalo ici tako nekako s tvojom stimulacijom..

----------


## LaraLana

:Very Happy:  dunja cestitam  :Smile:  


> 19.dan nakon transfera vide se dvije gv sa dva zumanjka...  Blizanciiii!!!

----------


## hrki

dunja,čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## PinaColada

Wow dunja, cestitam

----------


## Muma

*dunja12* prekrasno! Čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

dunja prekrasno! čestitke na iznenađenju  :Smile: 
anka, ja sam iz Petrove pobjegla, tamo sam bila samo jedna u nizu. Ovdje sam osoba sa imenom kojeg znaju i sestre i doktori. Isto je ponašanje u protokolima. Još si mlada i nije ništa gotovo. Stanica imaš, samo trebaš dobro vodstvo! Uzmi si proljeće za odmor i obnovu, pa kreni u napad. Mjenjaj doktore, kliniku, sve redom  :Smile:  Sretno dalje!

----------


## Snekica

Nakon dugo vremena vrijeme je da krenem i ja. Za dva tjedna krećem u dugi i zadnji stimulirani postupak.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

> Nakon dugo vremena vrijeme je da krenem i ja. Za dva tjedna krećem u dugi i zadnji stimulirani postupak.


Weeeeheeee divna vijest!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LaraLana

> Nakon dugo vremena vrijeme je da krenem i ja. Za dva tjedna krećem u dugi i zadnji stimulirani postupak.


Snekica sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

*Snekica* sretno ti bilo! I nek ovaj put dođe beba u naručje!

----------


## sara10

Dunja čestitam!
Snekice, sretno ti do neba!!!

----------


## funky

Dunja, cestitke!!!!
Snekice, puno srece u postupku!!!!

----------


## pak

Snekica  :Very Happy: neka je zadnji i dobitni, dosta je bilo zezancije  !
Dunja i ostale cure cestitam !

----------


## mura

snekica, sretno!

dunja, čestitke! 



evo mene sa punkcije, preživjela sam, boljelo je, ali je bilo brzo gotovo. i sad poslije sam čisto okej. dobili smo js, sad čekamo sutra...

----------


## eryngium

dunja i ostale čestitam  :Klap: 

Snekica~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige:

----------


## TanjaN

> Ja svoju dijagnozu vise manje imam...zato je i bilo cudo kad sam ostala t....a muci ga to da se ne ponovi isto sto i u prvoj t...a ja zelim probat opet...zelim svoje djete vise nego ista...vi me razumijete u kolikoj mjeri to zelim





SRETNO!!!!!, BIT ĆE KAD SVOJU BEBICU I U MISLIMA BUDEŠ DRŽALA U NARUČJU. Ja nisam imala takvih problema, ali sam od prijateljica koje su se isto borile s neplodnošću, čula, da majka u svom srcu i u naručju mora prvo zamisliti svoju bebicu, a ona se onda doista i materijalizira.

----------


## Kadauna

> SRETNO!!!!!, BIT ĆE KAD SVOJU BEBICU I U MISLIMA BUDEŠ DRŽALA U NARUČJU. Ja nisam imala takvih problema, ali sam od prijateljica koje su se isto borile s neplodnošću, čula, da majka u svom srcu i u naručju mora prvo zamisliti svoju bebicu, a ona se onda doista i materijalizira.


??????

----------


## Ginger

...na tragu onog drugog topica  :lool: 

dunja i PinaColada cestitam

svima vibre za sve sto treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~

Snekice draga  :Heart:  do neba i natrag ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Dunja cestitam!!

Snekice sretnooooooo!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sretna 1506

> SRETNO!!!!!, BIT ĆE KAD SVOJU BEBICU I U MISLIMA BUDEŠ DRŽALA U NARUČJU. Ja nisam imala takvih problema, ali sam od prijateljica koje su se isto borile s neplodnošću, čula, da majka u svom srcu i u naručju mora prvo zamisliti svoju bebicu, a ona se onda doista i materijalizira.


?!!??????!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, hvala na reakcijama!

Znam da mi je tek 30 godina. Međutim sve dalje će biti sve teže ostvariti trudnoću. Kad bi znala da ću za 2 godine zatrudnjeti i roditi živo i zdrav dijete - ne bi paničarila zbog godina. No bojim se da je riječ o genetici koju ništa promijeniti neće. 

Problem je i taj što smo ispucali 3 stimulirana postupka - i imamo još samo jedan jedini plaćeni. Naravno da ćemo ići privatno - da će biti jednostavno s financijama - neće. Ali dala bi sav novac samo da imam garanciju uspjeha. O tome gdje ćemo ići - o tome još ne razmišljam... 

Što se tiče Petrove - nisam nezadovoljna. U svakom postupku bi imala dosta JS. Na kraju ih ne ostaje mnogo (nikad ništa za zamrzavanje), no vjerujem da to nije u njihovoj moći nego da je do kvalitete JS i spermija. Zapravo sve bude u najboljem redu - ali nikad se ne zalijepi. Mislim da je moj problem u implantaciji.

I pred ovaj prirodni sam promijenila doktora. Novi doktor je imao novi pristup na način da je rekao da će testirati implantacijski prozor - i da će ovaj prirodni poslužiti za probu. Međutim nisam shvatila uopće da se  pozabavio više s endometrijem nego bivši doktor u ranijim postupcima. Imam dogovoren zadnji postupak u travnju, međutim ako ovaj novi doktor na konzultacijama ne bude pokazao nikakvu drugačiju praksu, odgoditi ću postupak. Možda opet promijeniti doktora. 

Što se tiče promjene klinike - jedino je VV opcija. Međutim do sada sam uvijek imala punkciju ili transfer vikendom - a ne želim da mi se poremeti sve zato što VV ne radi vikendom. Osim toga - plašim se jako bolova kod punkcije. Isto tako se slažem s Bubekicom - da ne bi bilo pametno niti razumno sada mijenjati kliniku. Tako da ću kliniku promijeniti samo kad/ako budemo išli privatno.

Što se tiče moje psihe i tijela - nisam ja depresivna - nego me uhvati tuga nakon neuspješnog postupka. Ali se podignem jako brzo. Isto tako ne vidim neke posljedice od postupaka na tijelo - nije bilo još nikad da nisam imala O i sve se jako brzo vrati na staro nakon svakog postupka. Ne znam da li bi išta vrijedilo da napravimo veću pauzu između postupaka?

*Sara* - što ste radili drugačije u tom 8. dobitnom ciklusu? Molim te podijeli svoje znanje sa mnom! Hvatam se za slamku jer vidim da si imala sličnu povijest bolesti. 

*Snekice* - u kojoj si ti sada klinici?

----------


## bubekica

Anka,
situacija me jako podsjeca na moju.
Ispucali smo stimulirane preko hzzo i sad krecemo u nove pobjede kod privatnika, nadamo se novom pristupu i uspjehu. Drz se mila...

----------


## dino84

Anka, bila sam u identičnoj situaciji kao i ti. Na sreću, ja sam ostala trudna iz zadnjeg stimuliranog postupka. U tom zadnjem postupku dr. mi je promijenio i pojačao stimulaciju (Menopur, do tada sam uvijek primala Gonale). Pošto imam PCOS dobila sam 15 JS, od kojih su na kraju bile samo dvije blastice i jedna od te dvije upravo guguće u svom krevetiću. Do tada nikada nisam imala niti sjenu na testu. Od transfera sam koristila Andol.

Došla sam te samo malo ohrabriti, vjeruj mi da te potpuno shvaćam. I ja sam bila u panici i imala već 100 kombinacija u glavi što i kako ćemo dalje. Drži se i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Dino84* - hvala na riječima ohrabrenja! I ja polažem velike nade u taj zadnji postupak. Čestitam ti od srca!!!!!!! Uživaj punim plućima u majčinstvu!!!!!!!

Andol100 već pijem od 2. stimuliranog, na žalost bez učinka. Tebi je Andol hvala Bogu bio ono što ti je nedostajalo da ostvariš trudnoću. Spomenuti ću doktorici da promijenimo terapiju? Možda se drugom terapijom dobije više kvalitetnih JS? 

*Bubekica* - nas dvije smo suborke na Rodi od početka. Valjda će i nama zasjati sunce jako skoro.  :grouphug:

----------


## njanja1

Cure drage dugo me nije bilo,jednostavno nisam imala snage ili bolje receno nisam se dobro isplakala nakon tog 6-og postupka a ni ovih godinu dana nakon nega,sve dok nisam cula kako je Tikica rodila,mislim nepoznam zenu al sam se bas isplakala ,drago mi zbog nje a onda i sve potisnute emocije krenule  :Smile: ! Uglavnom idemo i na 7-i postupak,nadam se na proljece posto sam u nevidjenog guzvi,selimo se i renoviramo stan  :Smile: ,prestala sam pusit,presla na chfl...
nisam listala unazad al vidim sara 10 ce se debljat  :worldcup: ,PinaColada  :Smile: ,svim ostalim curama sa + cestitam nek bude skolski do kraja

----------


## manola

Pozdrav, moja beta nakon transfera 2 blastice 5 dan iznosila je 11dnt 203, danas 13dnt 325, jel problem sta se nije pravilno poduplala? :/

----------


## sara10

*Nestrpljiva anka* dobitni je bio fet, smrzlići. Ništa posebno drugačije, al evo napisat ću neke stvari. Dr. mi je radio biopsiju endometrija (ništa strašno, malo probocka maternicu radi bolje prokrvavljenosi) 7 dana prije očekivane menstr. tog ciklusa kad sam išla u fet. To navodno poboljšava implantaciju 25%. Ali to mi je bila druga biopsija, prva je rađena godinu prije toga pa nije bilo uspjelo. Koristila sam uz utriće i utrogestan i fragmin 2500iu, iako nemam trombofiliju, ali je dr. dao više radi neusp. postupaka, a koristila sam ga i u postupku prije toga pa nije uspilo. Što se tiče biopsije, mislim da to u drž. bolnicama ne rade (barem nisam čula za nikoga), ja sam privatno u Cita išla u postupke.
Muž je inače stalno radio na sgramu, svašta jeo, pio, izbacio iz prehrane šta je trebalo, a baš za vrijeme i prije stimulir. postupka prije toga fet-a (iz kojega su 3 embrija vraćena u dobitnom fet-u) je bio na jednom posebnom režimu prehrane par mjeseci i tad mu je sgram bio najbolji, e sad ne kažem da je to razlog uspjeha, al sigurno je imalo utjecaja na kvalitetu embrija koji su bili odlični.

----------


## sara10

Manola, jesi javila Poljaku, šta on kaže na to? 
Čestitam na pozitivnoj beti i držim  :fige:  za dalje da bude sve u redu.

----------


## manola

Hvala! Jesam, rekao je opet u ponedjeljak vadit...uf... Poludit cu

----------


## sara10

Aha i *nestrpljiva anka*, već sam i u jednom prošlom postu napisala da sam inače prije postupaka pila vrkutu, jela bi ciklu tu i tamo i ananas, ali ananas samo do punkcije, tj. ovulacije.

----------


## sara10

Koristila sam uz _utriće i utrogestan_ i fragmin 2500iu
....mislila sam uz utriće i folnu......

----------


## tetagogolina

> Hvala! Jesam, rekao je opet u ponedjeljak vadit...uf... Poludit cu



zašto ne u subotu??? ko će ti izdržat do ponediljka? i ne mora se beta strogo poduplat...

----------


## malenna88

zasto pijete andol 100, nije mi jasno

----------


## PinaColada

Ginger & njanja hvala  :Smile: ))))
Sretno i cuvam fige za sto vise trudnih zena forumasica ovog proljeca.....

----------


## coolerica

> Nakon dugo vremena vrijeme je da krenem i ja. Za dva tjedna krećem u dugi i zadnji stimulirani postupak.


neka bude dobitni!!

----------


## maca2

Ja sam od sutra pikalica - ne mog vjerovati da se tome veselim
Pošto je prošlo dosta vremena od kada sam se zadnji put pikala, a i ovaj put je riječ o gonal penu (ja sam se bockala običnim prije) zanima me ima li kakav filmić gdje se pokazuje kako se riješiti onog mjehurića na vrhu u penu :ne zna:? Pronašla sam puno snimki o tome kako pripremiti dozu i aplicirati ju, ali ne i kako se riješiti tog mjehurića...

----------


## bubekica

maca, kad dajes injekciju taj mjehuric ode na vrh tako da nema opasnosti da ga ustrcas.

----------


## maca2

Znači ne moram ništa raditi? Sjećam se da sam kod običnih gonala prstom malo kvrcnula po injekciji i onda bi nestao...
A sestra u Petrovoj mi je nešto objašnjavala oko toga - namjestila mi je i dozu na 37,5 (kao najmanja) pa da onda prije nego namjestim na svoju dozu (225) istisnem malo zraka i mjehurić na toj najmanjoj dozi, nemam pojma jesam li dobro shvatila :ne zna:

Znači mogu i bez toga, samo najmestim svoju dozu-ubodem i stisnem do kraja polugicu dokle ide i nakon 10 sek izvučem van? To je sve?

----------


## suncokret19

http://youtu.be/dLE5ra84u4Y
Maca2, ovo sam ja gledala svaki put, ali za puregon pen.. ima 2 dijela.. 
Nadam se da ce ti pomoci   :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Mozes i na najmanjoj dozi ispustiti zrak, ali pazi da ti se onda zrak skupi u vrhu sprice, kod igle kako ne bi izgubila lijek bezveze.
Ali mislim da nije potrebno jer koliko znam pen je tako napravljen da u njemu ima vise lijeka nego sto pise pa ce ti ostati to malo lijeka plus zrak kad zavrsis s tom dozom. Samo pazi da imas jedan mjehuric, a ne vise manjih kako ti ne bi isao lijek pa zrak pa lijek.
Nadam se da ce se javiti jos netko s iskustvom  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Znači ne moram ništa raditi? Sjećam se da sam kod običnih gonala prstom malo kvrcnula po injekciji i onda bi nestao...
> A sestra u Petrovoj mi je nešto objašnjavala oko toga - namjestila mi je i dozu na 37,5 (kao najmanja) pa da onda prije nego namjestim na svoju dozu (225) istisnem malo zraka i mjehurić na toj najmanjoj dozi, nemam pojma jesam li dobro shvatila :ne zna:
> 
> Znači mogu i bez toga, samo najmestim svoju dozu-ubodem i stisnem do kraja polugicu dokle ide i nakon 10 sek izvučem van? To je sve?


maca moja susjeda je se bockala gonal penom pa evo kako je ona to radila.
Znaci namjesti na najmanju dozu kako ti je sestra vec i objasnila 37,5 skini poklopac sa igle, okreni prema gore iglu i istisnut ces zrak i par kapljica ce izic van( i ako spricne jako bez brige) kao sto je bubekica napisala u penu uvijek ima vise doze vec pise pa tako da ti nece faliti...cak ce i ostati nesto pa da te to nebuni.
Kad si to napravila namjesti svoju dozu i pazi da ti se strelica poklapa sa dozom povuci klip van i mozes se bocnuti.
Neznam sto su ti rekli gdje da se bodes al mozes i u trbuh i u bedro.

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

Hvala vam cure na pomoći, baš ste super  :Kiss: !
Bockat ću se u trbuh-tako sam i prošla 2 puta, ovaj put imam i puno više masnog tkiva tamo pa ne očekujem nikakve probleme (neuspješno se rješavam baby bump-a već 3 godine  :Razz:  , sad će mi dobro doći )

----------


## maca2

Opet ja  :Razz: 
Dakle bocnula sam se i mislim da je sve prošlo kako treba-osjetula sam peckanje pri uštrcavanju pa sam uvjerena da je lijek izašao van. 
E sad, strelica je ostala i dalje na 225 ml nakon što sam uštrcala dozu-tako i treba jel', ne moram za sljedeći put ništa okretati (za puni krug) da opet dođe do 225 nego samo izvučem klipić do kraja i opet se bocnem, ne?

----------


## kameleon

Baš zbog ovih nedoumica su mi obične pikice puno draže..
ja sam imala jednom puregon pen,i svaki put se trebalo namještati, sad ne znam je li isti sistem, valjda će ti se javiti netko pametniji..
maca2 sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LaraLana

> Opet ja 
> Dakle bocnula sam se i mislim da je sve prošlo kako treba-osjetula sam peckanje pri uštrcavanju pa sam uvjerena da je lijek izašao van. 
> E sad, strelica je ostala i dalje na 225 ml nakon što sam uštrcala dozu-tako i treba jel', ne moram za sljedeći put ništa okretati (za puni krug) da opet dođe do 225 nego samo izvučem klipić do kraja i opet se bocnem, ne?


Svaki put moras namjestit dozu koju si trebas dati.
Sad kad si se bocnula morala si klip stisnuti i cuti par skljocanja i drzati 10 ak sekundi i izvaditi van iglu.
Znaci klip je sad unutra i kad budes novu dozu namjestala, stavis 225 i povuces van....vrlo jedostavno i nema zabune...
mislim da cak ako doza nije dobro namjestena na strelicu da klip niti nemozes povuc van....nisam ziher sto posto al mislim da je tako bas zbog toga da nedodje do nedovoljnog ili previse davanja lijeka.
Pitat cu ti ja svoju susjedu pa ti javim do davanja nove doze  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Opet ja 
> Dakle bocnula sam se i mislim da je sve prošlo kako treba-osjetula sam peckanje pri uštrcavanju pa sam uvjerena da je lijek izašao van. 
> E sad, strelica je ostala i dalje na 225 ml nakon što sam uštrcala dozu-tako i treba jel', ne moram za sljedeći put ništa okretati (za puni krug) da opet dođe do 225 nego samo izvučem klipić do kraja i opet se bocnem, ne?


Ovo sam zaboravila napisati...
Posto doza ostaje ista jel tako???
Onda netrebas nista namjestati i normalno je da ti je strelica na 225 jer si sebi dala tu dozu. Sad za sutra samo povuces klip van jer ti je doza namjestena...kuzis???

Sad recimo da trebas sutra 150 iu gonala morala bi vrtiti u krug dok ti se znaci ne poklopi 150 i strelica.

Draga mirno spavaj sve si ispravno napravila  :Kiss:

----------


## maca2

Je, je-doza mi je stalno ista!
Znači sutra samo opet izvučem klip i opet se piknem...
Hvala LaraLana  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Je, je-doza mi je stalno ista!
> Znači sutra samo opet izvučem klip i opet se piknem...
> Hvala LaraLana


Tako je  :Wink:  
Provjereno i budi bez brige  :Kiss:  

Kad ti je prvi uz? 
Predpostavljam da su ti dali onaj od 900 iu pen pa ces za dalje vidjeti kolika ce doza biti.

----------


## maca2

1.uzv je 7. dan ciklusa što meni pada u subotu...nisam baš sretna zbog toga jer vikendom mogu dopasti bilo koga tko je dežuran, ne mora značiti da je to moj dr., a treba mi odrediri daljnju stimulaciju.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Stimulaciju sam dobila do tog 1. uzv, nakon njega će mi opet odrediti dozu kada vide kako se folikule razvijaju.
Imam gonal pen od 900 iu i 3 komada "običnog" da si sama "smućkam" za 6.dan  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

coolerice, neznam zašto ali ovaj put se ful veselim, izgleda je prošlo predugo od zadnjeg pa sam zaboravila  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

> Nakon dugo vremena vrijeme je da krenem i ja. Za dva tjedna krećem u dugi i zadnji stimulirani postupak.


Ne postoji draga moja ovdje dosta prostora za sve vibre koje ti šaljemo  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 
Forza, forza!




> SRETNO!!!!!, BIT ĆE KAD SVOJU BEBICU I U MISLIMA BUDEŠ DRŽALA U NARUČJU. Ja nisam imala takvih problema, ali sam od prijateljica koje su se isto borile s neplodnošću, čula, da majka u svom srcu i u naručju mora prvo zamisliti svoju bebicu, a ona se onda doista i materijalizira.





> ??????


eto, to znači bubnuti i ostati živ
ne mogu se smijati iz pijeteta prema svima na ovome pdf-u, ali se uvijek pitam gdje uzgajaju ovakve propuhe među ušima

----------


## edina

MOj je zadnji transfer u petak nadam se da ce biti uspjesan.

----------


## LaraLana

> MOj je zadnji transfer u petak nadam se da ce biti uspjesan.


sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:

----------


## mima32

Dugo me nije bilo pa nisam u tijeku. Svima zelim pozitivne testice, visoke bete, kuckajuca srceka, uredne trudnoce i na kraju mirisljave smotuljke.  :Heart: 

Nas smotuljak ima 3 mj. i svima vama zelim da ostvarite isto  :Love:

----------


## žužy

Ajme *mima32* ,sjećam se tvoje prve bete  :Zaljubljen: 
Pusa velika vašem smotuljku!

Svim betočekalicama  :fige:  za lijepu i dobroduplajuču betu!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kudri

ah žužy moja...i ja se sjećam puno beta i plusića koje su sada već bebice!!
predivno je to!  uživaj draga mima u srećici!!!


sve te ispraćene trudnoće, bebice istovremeno me podsjećaju koliko sam tu... i htjela ili ne, tužna sam. ne ljubomorna, nikako!! samo tužna što sam tu, a ne na nekoj drugoj temi :Sad:

----------


## mima32

Hvala vam  :Heart: 

Svima vama zelim da vam najveca zelja postane stvarnost sto prije  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

> ah žužy moja...i ja se sjećam puno beta i plusića koje su sada već bebice!!
> predivno je to!  uživaj draga mima u srećici!!!
> 
> 
> sve te ispraćene trudnoće, bebice istovremeno me podsjećaju koliko sam tu... i htjela ili ne, tužna sam. ne ljubomorna, nikako!! samo tužna što sam tu, a ne na nekoj drugoj temi


X
Nema to veze s ljubomorom, samo s tugom što smo još tu, baš kako si napisala. A jednom ćemo i mi otići na neki drugi pdf, kakav god on bio  :Love:

----------


## s_iva

Manola, jesi ponavljala betu?

----------


## vita22

Snekice tebi posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to to vrijeme je ..... :Heart:

----------


## manola

Iva, jesam. Beta je u ponedjeljak bila 1540. To je bio 17dnt. Svi simptomi su prisutni, malo se pojacaju pa smire... Valjda je to normalno... Uskoro uzv... Nadam se da bude ok. Korak po korak...  :Smile:  sretnooo...

----------


## LaraLana

> Iva, jesam. Beta je u ponedjeljak bila 1540. To je bio 17dnt. Svi simptomi su prisutni, malo se pojacaju pa smire... Valjda je to normalno... Uskoro uzv... Nadam se da bude ok. Korak po korak...  sretnooo...


Cestitam manola  :Smile:  
Lijepo je se uduplala beta  :Kiss:  
Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*HITNO! trazimo osobu koja bi o nuznosti donacije u inozemstvu zbog nepostojanja banke gameta u hrvatskoj pricala za 24sata!
zainteresirani molim inbox 
hvala!*

----------


## bubekica

jos malo aktivizma  :Smile: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87479-p...40#post2744140

----------


## maca2

Pikalice, i ostale koje se sjećate (jer sam ja zaboravila, prošlo je već više od 4 god.) - jel' to normalno da me cice jako bole, danas je 4. dan stimulacije? Zapravo ne same cice već prsište i kosti kad dodirnem, nema šanse da spavam na trbuhu  :Sad:  , ne sjećam se toga iz prošlih stimulacija ali ovaj put je i jača doza (225 jd gonala)...

----------


## bubekica

Mene cice bole u svakoj stimulacije, jer mi estradiol bude u nebesima...
Kad ti je kontrola?

----------


## maca2

U petak, dr. je rekao da ćemo vaditi i estradiol pa će odrediti stimulaciju za dalje...

----------


## PinaColada

Samo da prijavim da od danas kuca jos jedno srce junacko  :Heart: 
Prvi UZV odradjen.....uh....meni je sve to jos uvijek nestvarno.....jedva da vjerujem  :Smile: 
Sretnoooooo svima!!!!!!

----------


## manola

Molim pomoc, kako racunam tjedne trudnoce? Ako sam imala zm 27.1... Jel se taj prvi tj racuna kao 1 ili kao 0 ? Hvala i sretno

----------


## bubekica

> Molim pomoc, kako racunam tjedne trudnoce? Ako sam imala zm 27.1... Jel se taj prvi tj racuna kao 1 ili kao 0 ? Hvala i sretno


Danas si trudna 5+1, odnosno 5 tjedana i jedan dan. U 6-om si tjednu trudnoce.


PinaColada divno!!!!!

----------


## manola

Hvalaa  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Manola čestitam! Kada je prvi uzv?

PinaColada znači blizanci jel? Super, čestitam!!

----------


## maca2

Manola i PinaColada-cestitam!
Kako je divno cuti ovakve vijesti!

----------


## manola

Hvala... Cestitam pinacolada. Meni je u petak prvi uzv.

----------


## una99

Manola i PinaColada  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## žužy

*PinaColada,manola* ,  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusiće,betice,duplanja,srćeka i sve dalje potrebno skrooooz do samog poroda  :pivo: 

Nismo dugo ništ točili....pa ajte se ponudite kojom kratkom..  :mama:

----------


## dunja12

> Samo da prijavim da od danas kuca jos jedno srce junacko 
> Prvi UZV odradjen.....uh....meni je sve to jos uvijek nestvarno.....jedva da vjerujem 
> Sretnoooooo svima!!!!!!


Cestitaaaam!!! I kod mene kucaju dva srca.. U 7.tjednu sam.. I ja jos uvijek jedva da vjerujem... Drzim palceve  :Smile:

----------


## una99

dunja  :Klap:

----------


## LaraLana

> *PinaColada,manola* ,  
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusiće,betice,duplanja,srćeka i sve dalje potrebno skrooooz do samog poroda 
> 
> Nismo dugo ništ točili....pa ajte se ponudite kojom kratkom..


 :Coffee:  zuzy za mene evo jedna kava dok brojim sitno.
Kako si ti? jel imas pravo na jos jedan postupak???

----------


## žužy

> zuzy za mene evo jedna kava dok brojim sitno.
> Kako si ti? jel imas pravo na jos jedan postupak???


Mož,može kavica  :Kiss: 
Jes,imamo pravo na još jedan stimulirani IVF na teret hzzo-a.
Evo sakupila sam sve potrebne nalaze i sad sa 1.dc se naručujem na histero i lpsc. Ako sve bude dobro prošlo,sljedeči ciklus bi mogli u postupak.
Veselim se...iznenađujuče kolko,obzirom na to da smo imali zero volje iči u ikaj nakon zadnje neuspjele trudnoče. Samo da se nešto poboljša...

Kako si ti,preletjelo vrijeme..  :Klap: 
Tek po trudnicama vidim kako dani lete.

----------


## kudri

žužy, vezano uz laparo, kaj se odmah može idući ciklus u postupak? Ja sam dr shvatila da se mora pričekati oko pola godine...I želim ti svu sreću!! Iskreno, jako mi je čudno što te već nisu do sada poslali na histero i laparo? Pogotovo jer si imala toliko postupaka i par izgubljenih trudnoća...Držim fige da će to sad biti zadnji i odlučujući korak!!! Pusa

----------


## bubicazubica

Pridružujem se čestitkama za sve nove trudnice,kucajuća srčeka...koliko dobrih vijesti!!!!!!!!!
i također nazdravljam  :pivo:

----------


## LaraLana

> Mož,može kavica 
> Jes,imamo pravo na još jedan stimulirani IVF na teret hzzo-a.
> Evo sakupila sam sve potrebne nalaze i sad sa 1.dc se naručujem na histero i lpsc. Ako sve bude dobro prošlo,sljedeči ciklus bi mogli u postupak.
> Veselim se...iznenađujuče kolko,obzirom na to da smo imali zero volje iči u ikaj nakon zadnje neuspjele trudnoče. Samo da se nešto poboljša...
> 
> Kako si ti,preletjelo vrijeme.. 
> Tek po trudnicama vidim kako dani lete.


Bravo bit ce to zadnji i uspjesni postupak vidjet ces  :fige: 
Ja sam dobro...torba je spremna i brojimo dane  :Zaljubljen: 
Da jako vrijeme brzo leti...mada mnoge kazu kako im nikada proci meni je nekako proletilo....

Pratim te i citam i sretno do neba draga  :mama:

----------


## žužy

> žužy, vezano uz laparo, kaj se odmah može idući ciklus u postupak? Ja sam dr shvatila da se mora pričekati oko pola godine...I želim ti svu sreću!! Iskreno, jako mi je čudno što te već nisu do sada poslali na histero i laparo? Pogotovo jer si imala toliko postupaka i par izgubljenih trudnoća...Držim fige da će to sad biti zadnji i odlučujući korak!!! Pusa


Fala draga.  :Kiss: 
Pitala sam doktora vezano za to i rekao mi je da ako laparo bude samo dijagn. onda nema potrebe čekati,oporavak je brz. A i htio bi iskoristiti odmah ciklus iza histero,jer misli malo cvaknuti endometrij,zbog bolje implantacije.
Naravno,ako se laparo pretvori u radnu,druga priča.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pridružujem se čestitkama za sve nove trudnice,kucajuća srčeka...koliko dobrih vijesti!!!!!!!!!
> i također nazdravljam


bubicazubica za tebe  :pivo:  i tvoje smrzlice  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
čin čin....za skorašnji dolazak prinčipese!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> čin čin....za skorašnji dolazak prinčipese!!!!!!!!!


Hvala draga  :Zaljubljen: 
Sad sam procitala za tvoj nalaz pa bar znas sto ti je ciniti korak dalje  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

pinacolada, manola, dunja čestitam na  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## maca2

Obavila 1.uzv pod stimulacijom - pročitala u svojim nalazima da je 7 folikula (10-13 mm), ne znam upisuju li sve ili samo vodeće? Danas mi je 7 dc., endometrij 11.
Još 2 dana dajem gonale + cetrotide pa opet UZV, nadam se da će na kraju ipak biti više folikula-ovo mi se čini nekako malo :ne zna:

----------


## LaraLana

> Obavila 1.uzv pod stimulacijom - pročitala u svojim nalazima da je 7 folikula (10-13 mm), ne znam upisuju li sve ili samo vodeće? Danas mi je 7 dc., endometrij 11.
> Još 2 dana dajem gonale + cetrotide pa opet UZV, nadam se da će na kraju ipak biti više folikula-ovo mi se čini nekako malo :ne zna:


Maca dobro je to 7 folikula.....koliko ja znam da upisuju sve koliko ih ima sto bi po ovom znacilo da nemas vodeci...

Ja sam na 7 dc imala folikule jos uvijek u antralnoj velicini pa tak da.....vjerojatno ce se pojavit jos koji  :Wink:  
Endo ti je super  :Kiss:

----------


## maca2

A šta ja znam - ja bih da ih ima što više pa da izaberu one najbolje za oplodnju + da bude nešto za zamrznuti  :Wink: 
Što se tiče endometrija-koliko sam cikle popila i ananasa pojela ovih dana nije ni čudo  :Grin:   (doduše ja sam uvijek u postupcima imala dobar endometrij).

----------


## LaraLana

> Obavila 1.uzv pod stimulacijom - pročitala u svojim nalazima da je 7 folikula (10-13 mm), ne znam upisuju li sve ili samo vodeće? Danas mi je 7 dc., endometrij 11.
> Još 2 dana dajem gonale + cetrotide pa opet UZV, nadam se da će na kraju ipak biti više folikula-ovo mi se čini nekako malo :ne zna:


Jel ti doza gonala ostala ista???
Koliku dozu cetrotida???

----------


## maca2

Doza je sada 2 gonala (bila su 3) +1 cetrotide (tj. orgalutran)

----------


## sara10

*žužy* posebne  :fige:  ti držim da sve prođe ok i da taj zadnji preko hzzo-a stvarno bude zadnji, dobitan i uspješan! Čini mi se super ovo što će ti dr. "malo cvaknuti endometrij" kako si napisala radi implantacije to mi se čini slično biopsiji endometrija što je meni rađeno 2 puta prije postupaka i prije ovog dobitnog fet-a. Ne znači nužno uspjeh, ali sve vrijedi! 

Cure u postupcima, puno uspjeha vam želim, neka bude što više pozitivnih vijesti ovdje.

*manola*  sretno danas na uzv! Javi nam kako je bilo!

----------


## LaraLana

> Doza je sada 2 gonala (bila su 3) +1 cetrotide (tj. orgalutran)


Draga bit ce to sve ok. Zato sam ti i napisala kakvo je stanje bilo kod mene na 7dc a 6 gonala primala i pola cetrotide. Sve bi mi da imamo puno js i kvalitetnih i da se lijepo podijele. Budimo realni na dozu koju primas i godine po meni si ok reagirala.....7 folikula je solidan broj i jos nije kraj  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

Moj endo na dan transfera 14 .....
Negdje sam procitala da nevalja bas ni predebel....neka me isprave cure ako grijesim.

----------


## funky

Pozdrav svim buducim trudnicama i majkama, posebno Zuzy, da upali ovaj pokusaj! I ja sam u ovom dobitnom imala biopsiju endometrija, valjda i to ima neki utjecaj , citala sam negdi da se biopsijom potaknu na veci rast neke mikrospore koje hvataju embrij i pomazu implantaciji, te da se time povecavaju sanse za oko 5%...
Sretno~~~~~~~~~Sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~Sretno~~~~~~~~~Sr  etno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## katarinak

> Mož,može kavica 
> Jes,imamo pravo na još jedan stimulirani IVF na teret hzzo-a.
> Evo sakupila sam sve potrebne nalaze i sad sa 1.dc se naručujem na histero i lpsc. Ako sve bude dobro prošlo,sljedeči ciklus bi mogli u postupak.
> Veselim se...iznenađujuče kolko,obzirom na to da smo imali zero volje iči u ikaj nakon zadnje neuspjele trudnoče. Samo da se nešto poboljša...
> 
> Kako si ti,preletjelo vrijeme.. 
> Tek po trudnicama vidim kako dani lete.


evoja sa nova na forumu iako vas dugo čitam baš sam pročitala tvoj post daj se molil te raspitaj za ivf preko zdravstva ja sam u postupcima na vv i kad sam bila 2013god dr. mi je rekao da idemo ispočetka da su se svi postupci prije izbrisali pa sam tako ponovno imala pravo na 6

----------


## PinaColada

> Manola čestitam! Kada je prvi uzv?
> PinaColada znači blizanci jel? Super, čestitam!!



Nisu blizici, jedno srce ❤️ ali junacko....mislila sam kao jos jedno, u smislu, nova bebica na forumu hehe 

Hvala svima na cestitkama i od srce zelim iste scenarije uskoro i sretne vjesti od svih trudilica i betocekalica

Hugs

----------


## maca2

Cure, kod mene danas 8.dan stimulacije (9.dc) situacija takva da mi od petka do danas nisu skoro ništa narasli folikuli...ovi što su bili 10mm u petak su se malo povećali (11-12) ali ovi od 13 mm stoje...estradiol je u petak bio 594 (nisam zapamtila mjerene jedinice ali ako se dobro sjećam dijeli se sa 200 pa se dobije br. jajnih stanica :ne zna :Smile: ..jedino mi je endometrij dobar - 12 mm, imam 7 folikula.
Bila je druga dr. na UZV, kaže možda je u petak drugačije mjereno/drugi uređaj pa se čini da nisu narasle...ne želi ništa još prognozirati, dobila sam opet danas i sutra 2 ampule gonala + 1 cetrotide...
Ne znam zašto ali nekako mi ovo ne sluti na dobro...imao netko ovakvu situaciju, a da je na kraju bila uspješna punkcija i oplodnja?

----------


## maca2

PinaColada bravo za  :Heart:  !

----------


## maca2

Zvali su me sad iz Petrove da potvrde još jednom stimulaciju za sljedeća 2 dana-stigao je nalaz estradiola što su ga jutros vadili. Kaže sestra 4000 i nešto, tek sad mi nije ništa jasno, kako u roku 24 h sa 600 na 4000, a folikuli nisu skoro ništa narasli :ne zna?
A možda su mi i pobrkali nalaze petak/danas...ništa me ne bi čudilo...

----------


## LaraLana

Maca ja prva nevjerujem u taj estradiol i kad sam ga vadila bio je 1200 a jos jedan dan sam imala terapiju pa stoperica i dobila 4 js. Tak da sve je moguce i po meni je nepouzdan i nepredvidiv estradiol.

----------


## bubekica

*laralana* moram priznati da ne razumijem tvoj argument zasto ne vjerujes estradiolu...
*maca*  zar nije 48h izmedju ta 2 vadjenja? koliki su folikuli danas? koliko su veliki? kako su ti regulirali terapiju?

----------


## LaraLana

> *laralana* moram priznati da ne razumijem tvoj argument zasto ne vjerujes estradiolu...
> *maca*  zar nije 48h izmedju ta 2 vadjenja? koliki su folikuli danas? koliko su veliki? kako su ti regulirali terapiju?


Prvo nevjerujem da bi kod mace bas za dva dana sa 600 otisao na 4000.....
Drugo kod mene zadnje mjerenje 1200 i jos jedan dan terapija sto bi znaci trebao biti jos veci na dan stoperice i ja dobi 4 js i po meni je to nepouzdano jer se vecinom mpo dr vode po tome da racunaju po jednoj js 200 estradiol a u vecini slucajeva nebude tako pa zbog toga kazem....kao sto nemora znaciti da koliko ima folikula da ce biti i js.

----------


## bubekica

estradiol se prikazuje u dvije mjerne jedinice, treba i to uzeti u obzir...

----------


## LaraLana

> estradiol se prikazuje u dvije mjerne jedinice, treba i to uzeti u obzir...


Naravno....znam. moj je mjeren u ng.

----------


## maca2

bubekica u pravu si, prošlo je 48h između mjerenja estradiola, krivo sam napisala.  Ali opet mi je nevjerojatno da bi sa 600 skočio na 4000...ovaj 1.nalaz mi se čini točniji s obzirom na 7 folijama,  ovaj 2. mislim da je sestra krivo očitala tj. nije moj.

----------


## maca2

Oba nalaza su rađena u Petrovo pa ne vjerujem da je riječ o drugim mjernim jed. To je isti labos... U utorak ću valjda znati više i biti pametnija, nema mi velike koristi od zivciranja sada...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Curke, počela sam danas sa stimulacijom Puregon Penom 150 IU dnevno te Docortin...

----------


## kika222

Želimo bebu, želim ti svu sreću na vv :Smile:  I ja sam se pikala sa puregonom u dobitnom postupku :Smile:  svima nek je sa srećom!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Meni osobno je Estradiol bio dobar pokazatelj broja JS u postupcima. ..

Sara- hvala- imala sam histeroskopiju gdje su mi zarezali endometrij- vjerujem da je to biopsija o kojoj pričaš- na žalost nije pomoglo. Imala sam i transfer u prirodnom ciklusu- ali ni to nije pomoglo. Poboljšali smo i sgram značajno- ali ni to nije pomoglo. Predajem sve u Božje ruke!  
Sad idem riješiti devijaciju septuma prije postupka- možda ta kronična upala sluznice ima nekog efekta na organizam (možda i na moj povišeni Acl IgG). Teže dišem pa mi je i to koma. Držim se za slamku! A budući da i loši zubi mogu donijeti razne bolesti, želim ovo riješiti za svaki slučaj. Trebala sam i ranije...

Maca~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca2

Ja u Petrovoj,cekan folikulometriju i zarko se nadam da su se pokrenuli i narasli i da ce biti nesto od svega toga...zadnja 2 dana osjecam poprilican pritisak u jajnicima i grudi su mi bolne pa se nesto valjda dogada...

----------


## maca2

Situacija o.k. - rastu folikuli malo sporije ali rastu  :Wink: 
Ima ih 8 komada od 14-17 mm, endometrij 10,2. Vadila sam estradiol i progesteron, zvat će me popodne kad nalaz bude gotov da mi kažu koliko gonala da uzmem (cetrotide sigurno jednu). Dr. kaže da bi punkcija mogla biti u petak vjerojatno.
Pogledala svoje nalaze, ono nije bio moj nalaz od 4000 i nešto što mi je prekjučer rekla sestra...moj je estradiol bio 1200 što se slaže s onim od prije koji je bio oko 600 (znači uduplao se u 48 h kako i treba).

----------


## bubekica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87530-t...64#post2746564

----------


## bubicazubica

Svim pikalicama,čekalicama svega i svačega,sretno do neba u tome!!!
Želimo bebu-i meni je bio uspješan taj puregon pen i stvarno je puno jednostavniji od onih gdje moraš sve te bočice izmješat,promućkat,promijenit igle...nikad kraja tome  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Samo da vam se javim, danas krećem s postupkom, prvi Decapeptyl pada popodne... Toliko sam bila sretna, nikako a sad sam sva nekako doooown da bi najradije zaplakala. Ajme koji mišmaš u glavi...

----------


## maca2

Ja danas dajem štopericu navečer, u petak punkcija.
Prema uzv sve o.k. (dobra veličina folikula, super endometrij) ALI estradiol mi šeta (600-1200-950), kaže dr. ne zna u čemu je problem ali nećemo ga više vaditi, prema uzv se sve čini super tako da je odlučio da idemo na štopericu danas...nadam se da nije pogriješio...

----------


## una99

Snekica draga samo hrabro  :Love: 
maca2  :fige:

----------


## maca2

Snekica-samo polako naprijed  :Wink: 
I mene tijekom cijelog ovog perioda pred i za stimulacije pere naizmjenično euforija/depresija/rezignacija...pripisujem to hormonima i općenito cijeloj stresnoj situaciji.

----------


## Snekica

maco baš tako, milijun osjećaja... a ma, biti će sve to ok... jednom  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

Hoće...bez obzira na krajnji rezultat cijele ove MPO priče sve ćemo mi biti o.k....jednom  :Wink:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Snekic*a....kao i ja....preluda i presretna....samo hrabro i nasmijano  :Smile: 

BTW. zna li koja koliki je postotak bolovanja (na plaću) na N97 ili N98 ...ne mogu nigdje naći...:/

----------


## LaraLana

Drage moje da vam se javim kratko..
Evo izgleda je dosao taj trenutak..jos malo.
Jos smo 2u1 al moramo u bolnicu zbog visokog tlaka.
Danas smo 37+2 i 8 kg na vagi.

Sretno svima u kojoj god fazi bile...cekanje transfera, pikalice, koje se spremate tek na postupak i koje cekate fet i termine..mislim na vas.

Hvala svima koje su mi dale podrsku i koje su mi se javile...odgovorit cu svima cim budem mogla.

Stavljam jedan zanimljiv link pa zavirite http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56286-s...a-sperme/page5

----------


## zelimo_bebu

LaraLana....sretno....da svoj smotuljak jaaako zagrliš kada bude kraj tebe  :Kiss:

----------


## maca2

LaraLana-sreeeeetno! 
Da prođe što prije i što bezbolnije te da se što prije maziš sa svojom princezom  :Heart:

----------


## pak

LaraLana sretno i da bude bas onako kako si si pozelila!
Snekica pratis me polako, sve znas fige do neba!
Zelimo_bebu sta nije isto kao i ostalo bolovanje?
maca2 sretno ~~~~~~~~~ za sto bolju berbu!
Ja se bockam vec 5 dana sutra dodajemo i menopure. Glava mi je kao bolan, puca od boli. Jedva cekam dan punkcije, mislim da mi je teze docekati to nego kasnije betu.Da mi je sve to prespavati  :Undecided:

----------


## kameleon

Snekica glavu gore, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pak,sve znaš,ne daj se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja vas pratim, pik pik pik  :Smile: 
maca2 sretno!!!!!!!
svima ostalima želim sve naj naj  :grouphug:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Pak*....vjerujem ti da ti je glava kao balon - jer moja od 150 jedinica+Decortin - kao balon ...izdrži ženo  :Smile:  ....a za bolovanje-pa nemam pojma, nisam nikad na bolovanju bila iskreno...koliko inače uzmu od plaće , na postotak mislim...

----------


## Bananka

Nazalost ne znam tocno, ali mozda pod temom ivf i bolovanje nađes odgovor:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/14090-I...vf+i+bolovanje

mislim da je 75-80% ako je na oznaku A0.




> BTW. zna li koja koliki je postotak bolovanja (na plaću) na N97 ili N98 ...ne mogu nigdje naći...:/

----------


## frodda

> *Pak*....vjerujem ti da ti je glava kao balon - jer moja od 150 jedinica+Decortin - kao balon ....


zelimo_bebu koja ti je indikacija za Decortin? koliko mg su ti propisali?...

meni je od tog Decortina bilo užasno zlo i maglilo mi se pred očima  :Undecided:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Frodda...10 mg Decortina na dan radi dosta povisenih antitijela stitnjace...i fuj mi je smusa u glavi od njih...a kad sam nuspojave citala - bolje da nisam...otrov...ali sta cu...vec sam ga pila u prirodnjaku da nisam ni znala za sto je...

----------


## Njuskalica

Pozdrav svima.
Napokon dobili protokol i krecemo u akciju. U prijasnjim postupcima koristila sam gonale f 75 u raznim dozama po 21komad.ovog puta dok.se odlucio da uzmem gonal f900 IU pen.i krenem 6 dana po 100IU.postoji li gonal f 100IU? bili u dvi ljekarne i pen 900IU nemaju.

----------


## bubekica

Njuskalica, gonal postoji kao ampula od 75IU i pen od 300, 600 i 900. Mozes kupiti bilokoji pen i namjestiti dozu na 100, ili ampule pa uzimati 1,5 dnevno (to je malo preko 100, ali rekla bih neznatno), ostatak bacas onda - ne znam koliko ti se to isplati, stoga glasam za pen.
Zasto pocinjete s tako malom dozom? U kojoj si klinici?

----------


## Snekica

da, nekako mi se čini da nas ima dosta u postupku! Sretno nam svima!!! Jučer pala prva pik pik i konačno sam skužila da se nešto počelo pokretati!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

Snekica nemas pojma koliko navijam
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Njuškalica*....Pen je odlična stvar...lako je za samodavanje, a možeš naštimati jedinica koliko ti treba, nema bespotrebnog mixanja i razmišljanja - tako da i ja (kao Bubekica) - glasam za Pen..

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Snekica*....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   i šuuutim dalje.....

----------


## maca2

Joj cure, danas sam u nekom crnjaku...stalno imam neki loš predsjećaj za sutrašnju punkciju, ili da će mi folikuli popucati prije aspiracije ili da neće biti jajnih stanica...
Kako se vi nosite s time?

----------


## bubekica

*maca* jako su male sanse da folikuli popucaju u stimuliranom ciklusu, za to bi trebalo gadno fulati tajming punkcije u odnosu na stopericu.
a to hoce li biti ili ne js... ne mozes nikako utjecati na to. drzim fige za najbolji moguci scenarij!

----------


## Njuskalica

Kod dr.radoncica sam.
Znaci uzet cu pen  :Smile: 
Nekako se i meni cini slaba doza.neznam.

----------


## bubekica

vjerujem da dr. r. zna sto radi, u dobrim si rukama. sretno!

----------


## maca2

štoperica bila sinoć u 22h, punkcija sutra između 8-9 h...tajming bi trebao biti dobar.
Ne znam zašto me to toliko opterećuje, posebice zato jer mi je ovo 4.stim. i nikada do sada mi nisu popucali folikuli prije aspiracije (osim u prirodnjacima)...
*bubekica*-kod koga ideš na konz. u Betaplus? Nama su oni sljedeći na popisu ako ovo u Petrovoj ne uspije...dovumim se između dr.Vlaisavljevića i dr.Baumana :ne zna:

----------


## bubekica

kod dr. dmitrovic.

----------


## žužy

Pikalice,ima vas!  :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen:   :fige: 
Sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

Sneki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

I svima drugima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

Sretno svima, a najviše maratonkama  :fige: 
Svrbe me prsti zadnjih nekoliko dana... jel netko vidio da se kiara79 javila na temi Termini poroda?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Njuškalica*.....dr R uvijek odličan izbor (br.1 za mene)... :Kiss:  ...a sretno sa Penom! Ja sam sva važna sama sebi kad na poslu napišem-dolazim odmah - raširim moj Pen i ostalo  :Laughing: 
*Maca2*...ma daaj ...no panic...sutra ćeš ti imati fine JS 
Svim ostalim pikalicama i čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bubekice  :Kiss:

----------


## Bananka

Njuskalica, jesi pitala za pen u ljekarni Pablo kod dr.Radoncica u zgradi? Nazovi ih na broj 013700519 i pitaj za pen, jako su ljubazni!

Svima sretno i puno ~~~~~

----------


## sara10

Oooo, ima vas dosta u postupku sada, ma neka bude proljetni booommm!
*Snekica, kameleon, pak, želimo bebu, *  sretno, sretno cure!!!
*maca2* sretno na punkciji ujutro!

----------


## miuta821

Evo curke jos jedna pikalica od danas

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Miuta821* .....bravoooo....jesi ti bila na VV u 1 mj sa frendicom možda? Sjećam se jedne Bjelovarke iz čekaonice...

----------


## una99

:fige:  za curke  u proljetnoj akciji  :rock:

----------


## orange80

> kod dr. dmitrovic.


Ona bi bila (će biti) i moj odabir ako odemo u Betu.

----------


## miuta821

> *Miuta821* .....bravoooo....jesi ti bila na VV u 1 mj sa frendicom možda? Sjećam se jedne Bjelovarke iz čekaonice...


Ja idem uvjek sa mm bila jos jedna plava iz bj.ja sam bila u drugi mj.mozda nju si vidla.i meni malo cudno poslje inekcije ali samo neka bude ok.ja sam bila sa tulipan i 123 beba u drugi mj.pozdrav svima

----------


## maca2

Cure, javljam da je prosla aspiracija-dobila 12 js na kraju!  :Very Happy: 
Sutra zovem u labos pa ce mi reci koliko se oplodilo i hoce li biti transfer 3.ili 5.dan, ali biolog vjeruje 5.

----------


## bubekica

i sad nek me netko uvjeri zasto je bitno da znamo broj folikula prije punkcije....

bravo *maca* super i navijam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca2

Istina, dr.stalno mjeri/spominje 7-8, ocito su se i manje pokrenule  :Wink: 
A kod mene se pokazalo da niti estradiol nije mjerilo jer bih po njemu imala max 5-6 js!
Sad samo cekanje na oplodnju...nadam se dobrom tulumu u labosu  :Laughing:

----------


## tulipan83

Beta 373!!!!!! 14.dan nakon FETa  dvije 5dnevne mrvice.
u ponedjeljak druga beta.

----------


## una99

maca2 super  :Smile: 
tulipan83 čestitam

----------


## Kadauna

> Istina, dr.stalno mjeri/spominje 7-8, ocito su se i manje pokrenule 
> A kod mene se pokazalo da niti estradiol nije mjerilo jer bih po njemu imala max 5-6 js!
> Sad samo cekanje na oplodnju...nadam se dobrom tulumu u labosu



ne bih ja nikako zanemarila estradiol, od 12 js ustvari ne znaš koliko ih ti je zrelo za oplodnju ili ih je svih 12? koji ti je bio estradiol i kad?

----------


## mikipika32

Primjer mog estradiola; na dan stoperice 1280 pg/mol (mislim da je ta mjerna jedinica u Petrovoj + posem iz glave) i od 5 js niti jedna zrela. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maca2

E sad ste me uplasile...estradiol je setao 600/1200/950, na dan stoperice ga nisam vadila. Rekao dr.da mu je to sve cudno,da je imao vec slucajeva s niskim E2 a dobrim js i da ce on vjerovati onome sto vidi na uzv (7 fol.dobre velicine, super endometrij).Istina, ne znam kakve su mi js - znat cu tek sutra, nadam se da ce se ipak koja dobro oploditi/razvijati...

----------


## maca2

> Primjer mog estradiola; na dan stoperice 1280 pg/mol (mislim da je ta mjerna jedinica u Petrovoj + posem iz glave) i od 5 js niti jedna zrela. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@mikapika, vidim da si isto bila u Petrovoj. Jesu ti odmah nakon punkcije rekli da su ti js nezrele ili tek sutradan kad si zvala lab.?

----------


## orange80

cure imam jedno pitanje, a ne znam kuda da ga stavim:

dakle, dr. mi predlaže da kao prvi ivf (isci) postupak napravimo prirodnjak,
da podsjetim: mi imamo loš spermiogram (asteno) i viši fsh (zadnji izmjeren 9, ali jednom bio i 13)
godište vidite i imamo 2 djece "od davno".

kao to je neki uobičajeni tijek, ionako nam ne treba puno smrzlića  :Rolling Eyes: 

ja pak gledam da tko zna koliko ćemo mi uopće dobiti embrija i u stimuliranom pa bi prirodnjak (preko uputnice)
ostavila za eventualno čekanje između sva stimulirana...
s druge strane, neka nam je skroz panika trenutno (gužva na poslu) tak da možda bolje da ovaj mjesec nejdem u stim.
a "globalno" mi se ne da čekati...
kaj mislite?

----------


## mikipika32

Maca2 tek sutradan kad sam nazvala laboratorij.

----------


## mikipika32

Maca2 nemoj se voditi mojim primjerom jer ja imam PCOS pa je kod mene malo specifičnija situacija. Doktoi se boje dati veću dozu zbog bojazni od hiperstimulacije pa me na kraju to košta jer mi je protokol kratak i s malim dozama Puregona (100IU). Ciklusi su mi 32-36 dana a vade mi stanice već 15 dan.

----------


## s_iva

Tulipan, superrrrrrrrrr   :Very Happy:

----------


## maca2

*tulipan*-čestitam, krasna beta!
*mikapika32*-hvala na objašnjenju, mogu se samo nadati da mi se neće dogoditi takav scenarij sutra kad nazovem lab.

----------


## mikipika32

Maca2 ne brini biti ce sutra lijepih vijesti iz laba  :Wink:  Kako sam rekla ja nisam mjerodavna  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pak

*tulipan* cestitam!
*maca2* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobre vijesti danas!

----------


## maca2

Zvala biologicu - od 12 js, 9 ih je bilo dobro za oplodnju.
Na njima je radila ICSI, za sada vidi oplodnju samo na jednoj  :Sad:  ali kaže da može biti zato što je kasnije radila oplodnju (nije još prošlo 24 h) ili zbog jako lošeg spermiograma gdje je, kaže, imala vrlo mali izbor dobrih spermija.
Sutra zovem opet da vidim kako se dalje razvija situacija.

----------


## mikipika32

Maca2 drzim figice da sutra cujes lijepe vijesti  :Wink: ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## una99

maca2  :fige:

----------


## mikipika32

Dok odbrojavamo tko ima TLC program upravo prikazuju reprize 4 serije In Vitro. Nove epizode su svaki petak u 20:00h.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Gledala sam dvije do sad.
U prvoj mi je bio ful cudan prijevod (ne sjecam se kako su preveli umjesto transfera,al nesto glupo).
Al drago mi da su se makli od prijevoda "umjetna oplodnja" koja se stalno cuje po hrvatskoj

----------


## mikipika32

Vrci upravo sad od 12-14h imaš druge dvije epizode. Malo su nespretni u tim prijevodima ;-(

----------


## bubicazubica

Sretno do neba u ovom postupku!!!!!!



> Samo da vam se javim, danas krećem s postupkom, prvi Decapeptyl pada popodne... Toliko sam bila sretna, nikako a sad sam sva nekako doooown da bi najradije zaplakala. Ajme koji mišmaš u glavi...

----------


## bubicazubica

I tei draga sretno s bockanjem!!!
vjerujem to što kažeš da ti je teže dočekati punkciju,nego betu...ali izdržat ćeš,dočekati i onda ćemo sretno isčekivati dan d!!!




> LaraLana sretno i da bude bas onako kako si si pozelila!
> Snekica pratis me polako, sve znas fige do neba!
> Zelimo_bebu sta nije isto kao i ostalo bolovanje?
> maca2 sretno ~~~~~~~~~ za sto bolju berbu!
> Ja se bockam vec 5 dana sutra dodajemo i menopure. Glava mi je kao bolan, puca od boli. Jedva cekam dan punkcije, mislim da mi je teze docekati to nego kasnije betu.Da mi je sve to prespavati

----------


## bubicazubica

maca- :fige:  za dobar transfer!
tulipan-čestitam!!!
i svim curama u postupku,pikalicama,čekalicama-stvarno ima popriličan broj..bit će da je nešto divlje u zraku :Smile:  sretno svima!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Drage moje...svima  :Kiss: 
Bravo za plusice, bravo za punkcije i labove  :Smile:

----------


## pak

*maca2* ~~~~~~ da je party u labu bio uspijesan.

*bubicazubica* proljece je a u nama nemir.... :Smile: 

Ja sam budna od 5 tako da je sank otvoren, posluzite se   :Coffee:   :njam:   :pivo:

----------


## eryngium

Pak, hvala na  :Coffee: ! Poslužujem se. Tebi i Snekici posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, držim vam  :fige:  do neba. Red je da vas krene.

Tužnicama  :grouphug: , sretnicama  :Very Happy:  i čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~. Za svakog po malo.

----------


## maca2

Ništa od razvoja drugih embrija...samo ta jedna js se oplodila  :Sad: 
Kaže biologica da je vjerojatno zbog loših spermija, ali to nam se nikad do sada nije dogodilo - tj. uvijek su uspjeli naći dovoljno dobre spermije da oplode sve js koje bih dobila. Ovo na kraju ispada kao da sam išla u prirodnjak, a ne 12 dana išla na stimulaciju...
Sutra transfer...tko zna, možda i ta jedna bude bingo  :Smile:  !

----------


## pak

Uf maca  :Sad: . Neznam sta bi rekla...
Neka ova jedna bude dobitna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca2

Ako ovaj put ne uspije mijenjamo kliniku tj. idemo opet privatno...iskreno, nešto mi ne štima u toj cijeloj priči-ne kažem da je labos/biolog nešto zeznuo ali ako u 3 druga labosa nikad nije bilo problema :ne zna:, znam da mu je MB bio isto loš 1.uzorak koji je dao za oplodnju pa su tražili da ga za pola sata opet da, i onda su imali puno veći izbor dobrih spermija...zašto to ovdje nije učinjeno kad se vidjelo da je loše nemam pojma...

----------


## Inesz

maca2
sretno sa ovim embrijem kojeg imate~~~~

da li su ti odmah nakon aspiracije rekli koliko je js zrelo?

----------


## Snekica

Cure koje ste u postupku, imam jedno pitanjce. Kad ste na Decapeptylu, dok ne dobijete M, da li vas cike bole? Pitam jer nisam nikad imala taj problem, ili sam možda samo zaboravila...

----------


## maca2

Ne, nakon aspiracije rečeno da je 12 js. Sutradan su mi rekli da je od 12 njih 9 bilo zrelo i dobro za oplodnju...biologica kaže da ne vjeruje da je problem u mojim js-da su one dobre, već u lošim spermijima...čitam sad malo i istražujem statistiku oplodnje kod ICSI-ja i zaista je izrazito rijetko da do oplodnje ne dođe...što se ovdje dogodilo stvarno me zanima, bilogica kaže da se to ne može sa sigurnošću znati već samo nagađati, a ona nagađa je da problem u spermijima...
Kad sam zvala 1.dan nakon apsiracije rekla je da je samo 1 oplođena ali je još davala šansu i drugima-rekla je da je oplodnju radila nešto kasnije, ne znam što joj to znači, tj. koliko je to moglo utjecati na rezultat-jel' se mogla smanjiti kvaliteta spermija ako se duže/predugo čekalo na oplodnju...
Skužila je po mojim pitanjima da "sumnjam" da je kod njih došlo do neke greške pa se odmah ogradila od toga i rekla da su sve druge js (koje su bile dobre) koje je taj dan dobila (bilo nas je 6 žena) uspješno oplođene ICSI-jem, a sve je radila na isti način...

Ne znam, i vjerojatno nikada neću saznati tko/što je bio problem...ali eto, izgubila sam povjerenje u Petrovu i ne vjerujem da ću više ići kod njih u postupke. Naravno, moguće je i da nije uopće problem u njima ali iskreno, meni je lakše vjerovati da je, nego prihvatiti činjenicu da nas ovako nešto opet čeka i negdje drugdje...posebice jer se mm-u nalaz spermiograma popravio  (oligoasthenoteratozoospermia 9./2010. na oligoasthenozoospermiju u 2./2015.)

----------


## bubekica

Maca,
nas su jednom zeznuli jer nisu zvali mm da da uzorak ponovo. Spermija je bilo, ali su svi bili nepokretni i tada smo imali samo jedan embrij, od 7js, 4 zrele.
A ovo sto se tice kasne oplodnje, treba proci 24h da bi se potvrdila, a kad se radi izbor spermija za icsi prodje i 7-8 sati dok krenu s icsi-em u labu.

----------


## pak

> Cure koje ste u postupku, imam jedno pitanjce. Kad ste na Decapeptylu, dok ne dobijete M, da li vas cike bole? Pitam jer nisam nikad imala taj problem, ili sam možda samo zaboravila...


Mene nista posebno vise nego i inace u pms-u.

----------


## Snekica

Mene je Petrova više puta zeznula, za*ebala mi dvije stimulacije, dva prirodnjaka. Ok, za prirodnjak još kontam ali za stimulaciju, to ne! Prvi postupak sam imala 8js, sve redom nezrela (tad još nisam kužila niš), a zadnji stim. postupak sam molila da mi naprave punkciju dan kasnije (minimalno!) ali ne i ne! Štopericu su mi dali već na 8dc i naravno od 6js, bila je samo jedna zrela i to u onoj početnoj fazi!  Tad sam navaljivala da uzmem štopericu dan kasnije, ali nisu htjeli niti čuti, odgovor je bio - valjda doktori znaju bolje! Naravno neuspjeh je bio zagarantiran. Nikad više nisam išla tamo! A bilo je još toga, bolje da šutim...

----------


## mikipika32

A mislila sam da sam ja bila "specijalni" slučaj. Vidim da se to u Petrovoj često događa ili? Sve se bojim idućeg postupka.

----------


## maca2

Ma ljuta sam na samu sebe zapravo, bila sam u Petrovoj u mom 1.IVF/ICSI postupku ikada, 2009.god. 
I tada sam nakon odnosa prema pacijentu, uvjeta i na kraju cijelog vođenja postupka rekla da više neću tamo. Probali prirodnjake u Vinogradskoj pa stigao onaj grozni "Milinovićev MPO zakon". 
Onda sam odradila 2 ICSI-ja u SLO - 2. bio bingo. I eto, nakon 4 godine odlučili se da bi još jedno dijete (FET u SLO je bio neuspješan 12./2014.)...i ja nagovorila mm-a (koji je odmah bio za privatnika) da probamo još jednom u Petrovoj-blizu nam je, imam tamo "vezu" pa nećemo morati čekati, rečeno nam je da su se uvjeti i uspjeh znatno povećali, i meni tada najvažniji argument-besplatan postupak vs. 15 000-20 000 kn kod privatnika.  :Rolling Eyes: 

A ovo što *Snekica* kaže za krivi tajming punkcije i nezrele/prezrele stanice sam u ovih 10-tak dana što sam išla u Petrovu na folikulometrije nekoliko puta čula u pričama sa ženama u čekaonici...užasno je i grozno da se tako nešto događa u bolnici koja slovi kao najveći MPO centar i na kraju krajeva i ima najveći broj MPO stručnjaka u HR, zbog silnog broja pacijenata kojeg imaju, naravno da statistički imaju i o.k. rezultate ali mogli bi biti tooooliko bolji kada bi se samo više potrudili!  :Sad: 
Ne znam u čemu je problem-nezainteresiranost/prezaposlenost liječnika, uštede na lijekovima...i iskreno niti me ne zanima, to se jednostavno ne bi smjelo tako raditi!  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Čak i da u ovom postupku uspijem ostati trudna to neće promijeniti moje mišljenje o ovoj bolnici i načinu rada.

----------


## Inesz

> A ovo što *Snekica* kaže za krivi tajming punkcije i nezrele/prezrele stanice sam u ovih 10-tak dana što sam išla u Petrovu na folikulometrije nekoliko puta čula u pričama sa ženama u čekaonici...užasno je i grozno da se tako nešto događa u bolnici koja slovi kao najveći MPO centar i na kraju krajeva i ima najveći broj MPO stručnjaka u HR, zbog silnog broja pacijenata kojeg imaju, *naravno da statistički imaju i o.k. rezultate* ali mogli bi biti tooooliko bolji kada bi se samo više potrudili! 
> Ne znam u čemu je problem-nezainteresiranost/prezaposlenost liječnika, uštede na lijekovima...i iskreno niti me ne zanima, to se jednostavno ne bi smjelo tako raditi! 
> Čak i da u ovom postupku uspijem ostati trudna to neće promijeniti moje mišljenje o ovoj bolnici i načinu rada.


maca2,
jesi li vidjela negdje rezultate uspješnosti iz Petrove? ako jesi, molim te, podijeli to sa nama.  :Smile: 

koliko mi je poznato, nema nigdje rezultata mpo-a iz Petrove. državne klinike ne objavljuju rezultate iako bi morale. tako da mi zapravo ne možemo znati kakvi su rezultati mpo liječenja u hrvatskim bolnicama.

----------


## maca2

Ne, ne - nemam nikakve službene rezultate, naravno...
To je onako, usmena predaja - kuma mi tamo radi (nije MPO odjel) i tvrdi da im je uspješnost MPO oko 30-35%, što je saznala iz nekih njihovih godišnjih izvještaja, što po odjelima moraju predati na kraju svake godine.

----------


## Inesz

30-35 %, znaš li na što se to točno odnosi ta uspješnost?

maca2, lijepim link na Izvješće Regulatornog tijela za embriologiju i humanu reprodukciju iz Ujedinjenog Kraljevstva o uspješnosti mpo postupaka za 2013.
http://www.hfea.gov.uk/docs/HFEA_Fer...gures_2013.pdf

-na stranici 29. vidi se da postotak svježih ciklusa sa vlastitim jajnim stanicama koji su *završili rođenjem živog djeteta/djece* za sve dobne skupine žene iznosi *25, 8%*

----------


## maca2

Odnosi se na poz.betu nakon transfera, ne na broj živorođene djece nakon MPO postupka, nažalost...on je zasigurno manji...

----------


## LaraLana

:Bye:  Cure samo da vam mahnem i da zavibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima u postupcima i cekalicama i pikalicama.

Hvala svima  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

> Ništa od razvoja drugih embrija...samo ta jedna js se oplodila 
> Kaže biologica da je vjerojatno zbog loših spermija, ali to nam se nikad do sada nije dogodilo - tj. uvijek su uspjeli naći dovoljno dobre spermije da oplode sve js koje bih dobila. Ovo na kraju ispada kao da sam išla u prirodnjak, a ne 12 dana išla na stimulaciju...
> Sutra transfer...tko zna, možda i ta jedna bude bingo  !


Maca zao mi je da je tako sad na kraju ispalo....
Al i jedan zna biti vrijedan  :Wink:  

A sta je u mb bilo sa tvojih 21 dobivenu js???
Koliko ih je se tada oplodilo i koji dan transfer si imala??
Vidim da nema u potpisu feta. Sta nisi imala smrzlica????

Sretno

----------


## maca2

LaraLana - jel' stigla princeza?
U MB se oplodilo 15 od 21 js, do blastociste došlo njih 5...vratili mi 2, od ove 3 preostale 2 su ocijenili kao nedovoljno dobre za smrznuti, 1 su smrzli. Išli smo po nju u 12./2014. ali nažalost nije preživjela odmrzavanje...i tada smo upali u taj nesretni postotak od 10-tak% slučajeva gdje emrij ne preživi odmrzavnje, kao i sada što smo upali u ovaj mali postotak neoplođenih js nakon ICSI-ja...baš smo baksuzi  :Razz: 

No dobro, kad se sve zbroji i oduzme opet smo imali ogromnu sreću što imamo jedno zdravo i savršeno dijete iz 3.IVF-a, i to je najveća moguća sreća  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sushi

> To je onako, usmena predaja - kuma mi tamo radi (nije MPO odjel) i tvrdi da im je uspješnost MPO oko 30-35%, što je saznala iz nekih njihovih godišnjih izvještaja, što po odjelima moraju predati na kraju svake godine.


...i onda je svizac zamotao čokoladu  :Raspa: 

Bananka očisti inbox!

----------


## maca2

S obzirom da je rijec o klinickim trudnocama ne cini mi se tako nerealan postotak :ne zna:
Ti imas druge info.?

----------


## Bananka

Sushi, jesam  :Wink:

----------


## sushi

> Odnosi se na poz.betu nakon transfera, ne na broj živorođene djece nakon MPO postupka, nažalost...on je zasigurno manji...





> S obzirom da je rijec o klinickim trudnocama ne cini mi se tako nerealan postotak :ne zna:
> Ti imas druge info.?


poz.betu ili klinicke trudnoce?

pa šta ja znam, nemoj me krivo shvatiti maca, vjerujem da si ti to čula... ali teško mi je povjerovati da jedna Petrova ima isti postotak uspješnosti kao sve UK klinike skupa (35.5% trudnoća u 2013, a ovdje ulaze zene 18-45+). 
jer da je stvarno tako, zar ne bi netko odmah povikao - fijuuu ajmo ovo napokon objaviti javno, tamo englezi trose minimalno 5000 funti po postupku, a mi tu dobili istu stvar za manje od 8000kn  :Cool:

----------


## maca2

Ja sam mislila da je poz.beta i klinicka trudnoca jedno te isto.
Nazalost,sve dok ne bude sluzbenih rezultata mozemo samo nagađati i vjerovati ili ne vjerovati onome sto nam nesluzbeno kazu :/

----------


## Inesz

trudnoća koja se detektira samo pozitivnom betom označava se kao kemijska/biokemijska trudnoća.

ako trudnoća uredno napreduje dolazi do stadija koji se označava kao klinička trudnoća.

klinička trudnoća je ona koja se može potvrditi ultrazvukomom kao prisustvo gestacijske vrećice u uterusu, ili još ćešće kao prisustvo gestacijske vrećice i embrionalnog odjeka koji pokazuje srčanu akciju. (6-7 tt)

dalek je put od pozitivne bete do potvrde kliničke trudnoće. na žalost, jedan određen postotak biokemijskih trudnoća staje sa razvojem i nikad se ne mogu potvrditi na ultrazvuku.

oko 10 % kliničkih trudnoća unutar svih dobnih skupina žena neće rezultirati rođenjem živog djeteta.

----------


## s_iva

tulipanko, danas ponavljaš betu?

----------


## Kadauna

> .*..i onda je svizac zamotao čokoladu* 
> 
> Bananka očisti inbox!



 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  j.

danas sam btw. isto čula za slučaj iz Petrove, bilo ok 10-12 velikih folikula i još manjih, na koncu samo 9 j.s. i od toga samo 2 embrija - ali OAT i - što nije nebitno  - žena ima samo 25 godina. 

No s njom su još bile 4 mladice, sve redom između 25-32 godine, sve četiri trudne....................... što NIŠTA ne znači jer ne znamo što je s ostalima. 

Ali ono što sam isto saznala, dobivala je 3 menopura dnevno i rekla je i da su ostale SVE dobivale menopur. Pa me sad zanima MAca2 si ti isto dobivala menopure? i ostale pacijentice isto?

NITKO ne zna rezultate Petrove, 30-35% po transferu je veliki postotak ali i nezahvalno prikazivanje uspješnosti, treba uračunati SVAKI započeti postupak i onda stvarno kliničku trudnoću kako je Inesz objasnila, sve ostalo je pumpanje rezultata!

----------


## Kadauna

evo sad sam maca2 pročitala od neki dan da si bila na gonalima, što je s ostalim ženama, po čemu oni određuju tebi gonal, mladici od 25 menopur? ili je to kako kod koga naletiš u Petrovoj?

i Maco, daj molim te još jednom napiši svoje vrijednosti estradiola i koji je to dan bio stimulacije odnosno koliko dana prije štoperice u u kojoj mj. jedinic. 

HVala

----------


## maca2

Ne, ja sam bila na gonalima (2.-4. dc 225 jd., 5.-9.dc 150 jd. + cetrotide). Pricala sam s curama na aspiraciji/transferu i sve smo u toj grupi bile na gonalima ili puregonima, nitko na menopuru...neke su imale i cetrotide, neke ne...2 cure su vec na aspiraciji znale da ih ceka FET tj da se nece ici odmah na transfer jer im nije dobar endonetrij (jednoj 15,jednoj 6 na dan stoperice).
Danas sam prilikom trasfera malo popricala s biologicom (nije bila ova s kojom sam se cula zadnja 2 dana)-kaze da je mm imao katastrofa nalaz-cryptozoospermia, pitala sam ju zasto ga nisu zvali da ponovi uzorak, kaze vjerojatno zato sto je kolegica ipak (nekim postupkom kojeg nisam zapamtila) pronasla spermije koji su se cinili o.k. Mislim, i nije mi neki razlog  :Rolling Eyes:  ...Ne zna zasto je doslo do takvog pogorsanja nalaza (zadnji oligoasthenospermia) ali kao s obzirom na sve imamo lijepi 4-stanicni embrij bez fragmentacija kojeg ocjenjuje kao vrlo dobar. Ja bih radije da je 8-stanican ili barem 6-stanican ali sta je,tu je.

----------


## bubekica

*maca* postupak ciji naziv trazis je centrifugiranje.
i nama se jednom desilo da smo na dan punkcije imali crypto - nativno u ejakulatu nije bilo spermija, nit nakon centrifuge, ponavljali smo uzorak, nativno nadjeno 2, a nakon centrifuge 10ak - dovoljno za oplodnju.
crypto znaci da u ejakulatu nativno nema spermija (kad gledaju pod mikroskopom), ali nakon centrifuge ih nadju.
nama jako variraju nalazi ovisno o punoci debelog crijeva jer mm ima cistu na sjemenom mjehuricu pa stolica pritisne cistu a cista onda kanalice i spermiji ne mogu van.
ako ovo sad ne uspije - preporucam ti da tm ode kod dobrog urologa.

drzim fige
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca2

Ja sam na 1.konz.pitala dr. sto ce mi biti stimulacija jer sam u proslim postupcima bila 2xgonali i 1xmenopuri i dobila bih vise js na gonalima. Onda mi je pogledao hormone (LH i FSH mislim) i rekao zbog toga gonali,a ne menopuri.
Evo pisem estradiol s nalaza:
7.dc 594,7 pg/ml
9.dc 1171,12 pg/ml
11.dc 928,4 pg/ml

Ako sam dobro upucena po tim nalazima bi bilo oko 5 zrelih js, ja sam na kraju dobila 9. Pitala sam bilogicu jesu li mozda moje js bile lose/losije pa je to uzrok neoplodnje ali kaze da je 9 js bilo dobro, a 3 ne...

----------


## tulipan83

Druga beta 747!!!!! Uzv 25.3!!!!!

----------


## maca2

Bravo tulipan  :Very Happy: 
@bubekica-hvala na savjetu  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

Tulipan, fulala si tocno tocno duplanje za 1  :Smile:  
Super beta
~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 25.3.!

----------


## tulipan83

> Tulipan, fulala si tocno tocno duplanje za 1  
> Super beta
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 25.3.!


daa!!! jooj, samo nek i dalje bude sve tako lijepo i kak treba!!!

----------


## miuta821

Cestitam tulipan83!!!

----------


## tarajan

Cestitam tulipan 83  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Čestiam tulipan!
Vrijeme duplanja - 48 sati, školski!

----------


## Snekica

Čestitam! Nek ovako školski bude do kraja!!!

----------


## una99

tulipan  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Tulipan- sretno!
Maca- želim ti uspjeh-na kraju je samo to bitno.

Ja sam imala u Petrovoj 14JS a na kraju ostale samo dvije blastociste koje se nisu primile. Kvaliteta im je bila ok. Ne znam u čemu je bio problem. Mislim da je kod mene riječ o lošoj prihvatljivosti endometrija za zametak. Ima koja prijedlog kako doprinijeti implantaciji?

I zašto je bitno da li je riječ o Gonalu ili o Menopuru?  Ja sam razmišljala da doktorici predlozim sad Menopure jer s Gonalima i Puregonom nije bilo uspjeha

----------


## kameleon

tulipan, super beta i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje
maca2 za beturinu,nek te ovaj jedan ali vrijedan usreći :D
anka, mi smo slično reagirale na puregon,ja mislim...na menopuru sam dobila 3 puta više stanica nego na puregonu  :Kiss:

----------


## maca2

> T
> 
> I zašto je bitno da li je riječ o Gonalu ili o Menopuru?  Ja sam razmišljala da doktorici predlozim sad Menopure jer s Gonalima i Puregonom nije bilo uspjeha


Koliko ja znam da li menopuri/gonali/puregoni ovisi o hormonskom statusu  žene. Barem je meni tako dr. objasnio. Neki su po svom sastavi čisti  FSH (gonal), a ne neki kombinacije FSH i LH (menopur). 
Navodno je mlađim ženama, dobrih hormonski nalaza svejedno što će uzimati, dok starijim ženema i ovima kod kojih hormoni nisu baš savršeni više paše menopur (ovo sam čitala u jednom članku dr. Radončića).
Ja sam u 3 postupka bila na gonalima i u jednom na menopuru-s gonalima uvijek više od 10 js, s menopurom "samo" 6

----------


## maca2

Što se tiče pospješivanja implantacije sve je to lutrija, rekla/kazala...nažalost još se sa sigurnošću ništa ne može reći...ja ovaj put (kao i dobitnom postupku) od dana punkcije pijem i andol 100 svaki dan 1x, tako mi je rečeno u MB...sad u Petrovoj mi ništa vezano uz to nisu rekli ali ja opet pijem  :Wink:

----------


## una99

maca2 ako sam dobro skužila andol uzimaš zbog dobre prokrvljenosti endometrija  :Cekam:  bacam se na istraživanje te teme po forumu  :Grin:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ne znam da li da riskiram s promjenom lijeka?  S Gonalima sam imala puno JS ali očito nisu bile baš nešto- jer su na kraju bile fragmentirane. 

Nekako mi se čini bolje imati kvalitetne JS nego puno njih ali manje kvalitetne. Čitala sam da jake stimulacije npr u SAD idu na teret kvalitete JS.

Aspirin sam uzimala.

----------


## maca2

*@una99* - da zbog bolje prokrvljenosti...navodno pospješuje implantaciju :ne zna:
Trenutno se hvatam za sve  :Razz:

----------


## maca2

@nestrpljiva anka - a koja vam je dijagnoza?
Ako je loš spermiogram onda možda bolje ići na više js-veća mogućnost oplodnje. S obzirom da si ti došla s gonalima do blastica meni se to čini dobar izbor :ne zna:
Meni osobno se menopur pokazao kao lošiji izbor od gonala (kod mene je sve o.k.)

----------


## pak

*tulipan83* cestitam neka je sada skolski i dosadno do kraja!

Mi idemo polako prema naprijed u cetvrtak druga fm, nesto se pokrenulo.

----------


## una99

*pak*  :fige:  da dođeš do svog cilja  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Zapravo je i kod mene sve ok! Zadnji spermiogram je bio normo, a raniji su bili oligoastenoterato. 
Svi nalazi kod mene su u redu- osim kardiolipidnog sindroma IgG koji je 19 a maksimum je 15. Ali to ne bi smjelo ometati začeće. Mislim da je kod mene stvar u JS i u prihvatljivosti endometrija- a to nije dokazano. Hmmmm

----------


## maca2

Ma to nakraju ispadne i najteze...kao sve o.k., a trudnoce nema  :Sad: ...nekako mi se cini da je "lakse" imati dijagnozu i znati s cim i kako se boriti nego ovako nagadjati...

----------


## Snekica

pak, nek bude tih folikulića koji će dati naaaajbolje js, a one će dati najbolje i najjače kucajuće  :Heart: 

Ja procurila, pa u petak krećem s Menopurima  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

> Ja procurila, pa u petak krećem s Menopurima


Eto, dočekala si i to!  :fige:

----------


## una99

*snekica*  :fige:

----------


## lasta

Snekica vibre do neba i nazad...

----------


## Ginger

tulipan cestitam!

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~

Snekice  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

*Snekice*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:  :pivo:

----------


## Kadauna

maca2 -  mene i dalje muči tvoj estradiol koji je toliko šetao - da li je moguće da je treći nalaz pogrešan?

jesi li pitala zašto je pao estradiol? i saznah da ne vade svi u Petrovoj estradiol u stimulaciji? ne svi liječnici ili ne za sve pacijentice!?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Vidim veselo je ovdje  :Smile: 
Moj estradiol od pon 6200, danas 225 Puregona+Orgalutran...ima 7-8 folikula , veceras 2 Brevactida u 23 h pa u petak veseeeeeljeee...

----------


## una99

zelimo_bebu  :fige:   Sretno !!!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Hvala  :Smile: 
Vama svima pusa dok sam još normalna.... :Laughing:

----------


## miuta821

> Hvala 
> Vama svima pusa dok sam još normalna....


Super neka bude sve ok zasluzilasi. :Wink:

----------


## kameleon

Kadauna, što se tiče vađenja estradiola u Petrovoj, ja u prvoj stimulaciji vadila 2 puta, u drugoj jednom-negdje pred štopericu, a sad mi je vadio 2dc, pa ćemo vidjeti hoće li još koji put...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Miuta*...kako je tvoje prošlo kod DR? Jučer smo se na kraju mimoišle...kad si opet gore?

----------


## miuta821

> *Miuta*...kako je tvoje prošlo kod DR? Jučer smo se na kraju mimoišle...kad si opet gore?


Joi draga sutra idem danas sam dobila opet menopur i orgalutran.pa ako bude sve ok rekla dr.da u subotu bude punkcija.nije rekla koliko samo rekla da rastu kako treba.pa da vidimo.mislim na tebe neka javis dobre vjesti.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Super da ide sve kako treba i da se ne rasteže kao kod mene  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

A neznam stresirana sam toliko u glavu.sta mozemo to samo ko prode to razumije najbolije.

----------


## maca2

*@kadauna*-pitala sam dr., rekao je da miu je sve to čudno ali da je već imao slučajeva kada pacijentica ima nizak estradiol a na kraju budu dobre js :ne zna:...iako se čudio odlučio je zanemariti nalaz i vjerovati UZV-u po kojemu sam imala 7 forlikula 17-19 mm i dati mi štopericu...na kraju se ispostavilo da je dobro postupio. Čak me taj zadnji dan folikulometrije nije želio slati vaditi estradiol jer je rekao samo će nas zbuniti  :Razz: 
Mene je slao 3x vadiit estradiol (dr.Kasum), a slao je i sve ostale cure koje su bile kod njega a s kojima sam bila na folikulometrijama, aspiraciji...

----------


## maca2

*želimo_bebu, miuta, snekica* i *pak* -sretno cure!!!   :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## miuta821

Koliko mora biti abstinencija?ako vise od 7 e precdugo i bude sporo ja mislim.?!!!

----------


## edina

Beta negativna.  Neznam ni sama sta sad.  Dali ponovo pokusati IVF ili ostati na jednom dijetu?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Miuta*....7 dana je previše za apstinenciju...
*Edina*...žao mi je za betu...pusti neka prođe par dana pa ćeš hladne glave biti pametnija...valjda...

----------


## orange80

Cure imam jedno pitanje: danas sam bila na uzv-u 3 dc jer je plan bio da idemo u blagu stimulaciju, medutim ispalo je da vec imam folikul 11mm!
Jel se kojoj to desilo?

----------


## tulipan83

Edina, žao mi je.. pusti sve sad malo i odmori pa onda razmišljati ići dalje ili ne..

----------


## maca2

> Cure imam jedno pitanje: danas sam bila na uzv-u 3 dc jer je plan bio da idemo u blagu stimulaciju, medutim ispalo je da vec imam folikul 11mm!
> Jel se kojoj to desilo?


*orange* - meni to "smrdi" na cistu, s obzirom na veličinu a tek je 3 DC :ne zna:
*Edina*-i samu me muče slične dvojbe, doduše ja još čekam betu...ali, ne znam imam li volje/snage još koji put prolaziti kroz sve to...nije to odluka koju treba donijeti naglo, pusti par dana/tjedana i vidi kako se osjećaš, savjetuj se s mužem...

----------


## miuta821

Evo mene curke nisu dost rastli folik.tak da u subotu ponovo j poned 99/99punkc.kaze drJ.sad opet cekati.

----------


## miuta821

Dali treba uputnicu spermiograma i kad idem na punkciju?da nisam pitala ali ako moram ponedelijak sutra da izvadimo.hvala

----------


## bubekica

*miuta* na VV? ako je, za postupak tamo ti uputnica koju si dala na 3dc vrijedi za sve u tom postupku. osim za vadjenje bete.

----------


## miuta821

Ok hvala nisam znala za spermiogram za drugo snam.kak vi napredujete?zelim ti srece

----------


## pak

*orange80* meni je na 3.d.c bio 20x18 i to je bila cista. Natezala sam se sa njom 2 ciklusa kada je napokon nestala.

*edina* zao mi je, polako odmori pa ces vremenom vidjeti kako dalje.

*zelimo-bebu* sretno sutra.

Ja idem i dalje na fm. Imamo 2 folikula iste velicine i jedan malo manji. Rastu polako ali ravnomjerno  :Smile: . Znam da moze i bolje ali za sada dobro je i ovako.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Pak*...hvala....  :Smile: 
Gegam se danas jer sam se fino popunila i napuhala, a sutra....sad me lagano frka hvata samo od iščekivanja, od boli ne...

----------


## pak

> *Pak*...hvala.... 
> Gegam se danas jer sam se fino popunila i napuhala, a sutra....sad me lagano frka hvata samo od iščekivanja, od boli ne...


Brzo spavati odi,kada otvoris oci vec je sutra  :Smile: .

I ja sam se popunila u zadnjih godinu dana od kada smo se opet bacili u MPO. Natukla 5 kg ,ako ovo ne uspije selim se na topic vjezbacica  :Laughing:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Meni najpametnije da se selim kući-jer otkad sam u ZG-samo pasem po MC i ostalim blah klopama  + malo hormončića :Laughing:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Dobar dan ekipa  :Smile: 
Imamo 8 Js, ponedjeljak na Vv da vidimo stanje i akcija ...

----------


## Romeo85

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> Dobar dan ekipa 
> Imamo 8 Js, ponedjeljak na Vv da vidimo stanje i akcija ...


Onda se opet vidimo ja bi trebala na punkcju rekla dr da 99/99.u ponedelijak.sutra idem na pregled ajojjj sta bude ako ide na go.

----------


## pak

*zelimo-bebu* super a sada ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar party u labu!

*miuta* ~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## miuta821

Pak hvala jesi isto na vv?

----------


## pak

Nisam, ja sam u Rijeci.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Miuta...sutra je DR tu, tako da nemaš brige, a dr Podgajski je isto nježan i stručan-nemaš brige...danas je jednoj curi rdio punkciju i sve ok...ne brini-inekcije te omame i za 3 min si gotova  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Za terpiju do ETa dobila antibi+utriće...e sad zbunjola ostala jer ne znam da li Decortin moram i dalje .....tuka pa nisam pitala....

----------


## Bananka

> Za terpiju do ETa dobila antibi+utriće...e sad zbunjola ostala jer ne znam da li Decortin moram i dalje .....tuka pa nisam pitala....


Za sto je decortin? Ja nazalost ne znam, ali ce se sigurno netko javiti tko zna.

----------


## bubekica

Nastavljas s decortinom. 
Decortin je kortikosteroid.

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Jutro svima  :jutro:   Kako se spremam na prvi FET, jel bi mi netko mogao malo objasnit kako to ide na VV ?
Dobila sam M 16.03., bila kod dr. J 3 dan ciklusa, sve ok, i naručila me opet 25.03. na UZV, i ako sve bude ok
spominjala je transfer 27.03. Do tada pijem estrofem 3* 1. Čitam forume al sam još više zbunjena od toliko
informacija ...  :Confused:   Dal je kod FET-a bitan dan cikluda za transfer, dal se čeka ovulacija, dal se čeka da fol.pukne...
???? Oprostite na zbunjenosti

----------


## bubekica

Na vv se samo prati debljina endometrija, za cije debljanje pijes estrofem.
Kad bude dovoljno debeo dobivas utrogestan (vjerojatno na dan pregleda) i 2 dana kasnije je transfer (koliko vidim iz datuma koje ti je rekla doktorica, pretpostavljam da su smrzlici dvodnevni).

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Da da dvodnevni su. Hvala puno na odgovoru!!

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Sad mi još nešto palo na pamet... kad se radi odmrzavanje? Dan ranije, na sam dan transfera??
To me zanima da se znam pripremit ako dođem na transfer pa mi kažu da se nisu uspjeli odmrznut  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kadauna

nikad nisam ulazila u razloge dublje, ali stvarno - zašto VV i druge neke klinike (Prag čini mi se) rade FET samo prateći endometrij a druge idu s ovulacijom (kad god je to moguće zbog dijagnoze)!? 

garant ima neka već tema na ovo pitanje, ako ima - linkajte!

----------


## Kadauna

zelimo bebu, dobila si info s Vuka - koliko je bilo zrelih j.s. i koliko se oplodilo?

Cure - ne zaboravite se upisati u forumsku statistiku: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...=1#post2414241

----------


## bubekica

Dalmatinka, embriji se odmrzavaju to jutro.

Kadauna, mozda i prate, ali ne u dan, ne forsiraju ceste folikulometrije do pucanja folikula kao npr petrova.

----------


## miuta821

Bok cure evo mene u ponedelijak punkcija.sadi nije jasno dobilasam decapeptyl za stopericu unutra imam dva inekcije.navece u 23 ce biti.danas sam dobila tamo isto stobi do sad menopur i org.

----------


## sara79

Zar je decapeptyl stoperica???? Nisam to znala.

----------


## miuta821

Ja sam tako dobila ali sam misla da samo 1 sad otvorim vidim dva.sutra nista ne dobijem i vaginalete isto odbacim od danas.

----------


## bubekica

Decapeptyl moze ici kao stoperica. Primis obje odjednom 
 :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## miuta821

Hvala puno bubekica vracam isto mijerom!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Obje odjednom tj. Svaku u svoj dio stomaka bocni u 23 h...samo okreni inekciju naopako da izbacis zrak i kvrcni prstima gore da ti se baloncic okrene kod igle i strc van...hhhh kako strucno objasnim hhhh

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Btw. Nemam info o stanicama tj oplodjenim...sad sam pod ????
Sad mi gotovo...14 h je i nema nikoga...aaaaaaaauuuuf

----------


## miuta821

> Obje odjednom tj. Svaku u svoj dio stomaka bocni u 23 h...samo okreni inekciju naopako da izbacis zrak i kvrcni prstima gore da ti se baloncic okrene kod igle i strc van...hhhh kako strucno objasnim hhhh


 :Smile: bravoo vidis kako ti snas super u ponedelijak se onda vidimo.hvala na obijasnjenje

----------


## sara10

> Na vv se samo prati debljina endometrija, za cije debljanje pijes estrofem.
> Kad bude dovoljno debeo dobivas utrogestan (vjerojatno na dan pregleda) i 2 dana kasnije je transfer (koliko vidim iz datuma koje ti je rekla doktorica, pretpostavljam da su smrzlici dvodnevni).


Ovo me baš začudilo, nisam znala da se tako radi za FET u nekim klinikama. 
Ja sam u svim FET-ovima išla na uzv par puta prije ovulacije i dr. bi na temelju ovulacije odredio kada će biti transfer. Znači, za trodnevne embrije transfer je treći dan od ovulacije i tako uvijek.
Što se odmrzavanaj tiče, odmrzava se taj dan kad je transfer.

----------


## tulipan83

> Obje odjednom tj. Svaku u svoj dio stomaka bocni u 23 h...samo okreni inekciju naopako da izbacis zrak i kvrcni prstima gore da ti se baloncic okrene kod igle i strc van...hhhh kako strucno objasnim hhhh


kod gotovih injekcija kao što je decapeptyl, fragmin, clexane i ostalo nije potrebno izbacivati taj mjehurić. taj mjehurić služi da kad se lijek uštrca pod kožu on zadnji izlazi i sprečava vraćanje lijeka van kroz mjesto uboda . taj mjehurić je jako malo zraka i ništa se ne može dogoditi pa se i s razlogom nalazi u gotovim štrcaljkama.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma meni sestra rekla neka si dam Decapeptyl kako i Orgalutran tako da sam izbacila tu mrvu zraka..pa ako sam FulalA - gotovo je hihi...iako 8 js - znaci da ipak sve proslo ok...

----------


## bubekica

Ni orgalutran ne treba istiskivati.
To sestre malo po spranci govore, ali ako pogledas upute proizvodjaca vidjet ces da nisu u pravu  :Wink:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Sad prošlo...nisam čitala nego sam kao štreber slušala i ok....

----------


## Enrika

Evo i mene u iščekivanju bete...znači 06.03. transfer ,8-staničnog embrija...sve ok do danas kad u jutro malo smeđeg iscjedka(jako malo) i simptomi kao da ce doc m(trebala dobit 17.03 m),prije tri dana testić pokazao plusić(malo svjetliji)...joj kad ce utorak da vadi betu...

----------


## pak

> Evo i mene u iščekivanju bete...znači 06.03. transfer ,8-staničnog embrija...sve ok do danas kad u jutro malo smeđeg iscjedka(jako malo) i simptomi kao da ce doc m(trebala dobit 17.03 m),prije tri dana testić pokazao plusić(malo svjetliji)...joj kad ce utorak da vadi betu...


Aaaa bas sam na Rijeckoj temi pitala za testic.
Super za plus, sada bez uzrujavaja do bete. Btw mozes je i u ponedjeljak izvaditi, u Rijeci daju preporuku za najkasnije vadjenje bete spram drugih tako da si slobodna mogla vec izvaditi.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu brojkicu!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Enrika...uuuuuu bravo bravo...da ti beta bude ko kuca  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta81

Želimo bebu  sretno  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ooooj curke...cekamo 5i dan ET i toplo se nadam da ce ga biti jer ne znAM NI koliko imamo stranica ni kakve su...2 cure imale ET sto su samnom u petak imale punkciju i 3 od subote- svaka po 1 stanicu ima za ET....sad cu do preksutra pop.....

----------


## Ginger

Draga, vibram za puno dobrih blastica pa da imate smrzlica za seku/bracu!
 :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Hvala G  :Kiss:  ....nadam se i ja jaaako....

----------


## maca2

zelimo_bebu-pa to zvuči jako dobro  :Wink: 
Ako idu na 5.dan transfer znači da ih ima više i dobro se ravijaju - sretno!

----------


## miuta821

Evo i mene cure ziva sam malo me znoj ali prezivelasam 11stanica.u srijedu idem da vidimo sto bude.

----------


## miuta821

Za terapiju sam dobila antibiotik i utrogestran sad nisam pamtila za dan kad idem moram utrog ili ne kako sam zbunjola

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Utrogestan svaki dan po 2 kom: ujutro, podne i prije spavanja. Antibiotik veceras 2, sutra po 2 ujutro i navecer i u srijedu 2 ujutro- ako ti sesrra rekla da pijes 2 dana...tako smo mi morale...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

I da...to jutro kad ides na transfer stavis utric ujutro...

----------


## miuta821

> I da...to jutro kad ides na transfer stavis utric ujutro...


Hvala da tako ide .

----------


## pak

*zelimo-bebu *  :fige:  

*miuta821* ~~~~~~~za tulum u labu!

----------


## Kadauna

> Ooooj curke...cekamo 5i dan ET i toplo se nadam da ce ga biti jer ne znAM NI koliko imamo stranica ni kakve su...2 cure imale ET sto su samnom u petak imale punkciju i 3 od subote- svaka po 1 stanicu ima za ET....sad cu do preksutra pop.....


sretno - kažeš da su sve cure s jučerašnjeg transfera imale po samo jedan embrij za transfer, pa od koliko dobivenih jajnih stanica?

I zelimo_bebu, ako sad ne znaš kakvi su ti embriji, pitaj obavezno u srijedu - nemoj da VV nastavi tradiciju da ništa ili malo govori. Pitaj za kvalitetu tih embrija, pitaj za ocjenu, imaš pravo to znati, nije to samo informacija za embriologe  :Razz: 

SRETNO!!

----------


## Inesz

broj oocita, kvaliteta oocita, broj embrija, kvaliteta embrija, stanje spermiograma, način oplodnje, broj transferiranih embrija, broj kriopohranjenih embrija-ne samo da te informacije trebaju dati pacijentici već te informacije trebaju biti i dio OTPUSNOG pisma

----------


## pak

> broj oocita, kvaliteta oocita, broj embrija, kvaliteta embrija, stanje spermiograma, način oplodnje, broj transferiranih embrija, broj kriopohranjenih embrija-ne samo da te informacije trebaju dati pacijentici već te informacije trebaju biti i dio OTPUSNOG pisma


Mozda u bubucnosti i dodjemo do toga. Ne da ne pise na otpusnom pismu nego ja ni u svom kartonu nisam nasla neke od tih informacija  :Nope: . Vjerojatno postoji neka druga datoteka u labu.
Nadam se da ce uskoro sve informacije biti na jednom mjestu jer je navodno u tijeku on line povezivanje u hzzo-u.

----------


## sara79

Cure malo vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pak kak je kod tebe...u kojoj si fazi?

----------


## pak

> Cure malo vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Pak kak je kod tebe...u kojoj si fazi?



Sutra je punkcija.

----------


## sara79

> Sutra je punkcija.


Sretno pak...za lijepe i kvalitetne js ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca2

Kada bih najranije mogla raditi test ili vaditi betu?
Transfer je bio 3. dan, jedan 4-stanični embrij...
Jel' bi u petak bilo o.k. (11dnt - 14dno) ?

----------


## Kadauna

maca2 - meni je uvijek bio test pozitivan i puno prije 14dana nakon punkcije, zato samo naprijed ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca2

znači u petak? ili čak i ranije  :Unsure:

----------


## miuta821

> Sutra je punkcija.


Pak drzim figee i neka bude bezbolnoo sretnoo

----------


## maca2

*pak*-sretno sutra!

----------


## sara79

> znači u petak? ili čak i ranije


Maca meni je test bio pozitivan na 10 dnt, vracena dva dvodnevna (4stanicni). 
Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## drama_queen

Sretno pak!

----------


## maca2

Popišala test, negativan  :Sad: ...ne znam da li da se još nadam ili prihvatim da je gotovo?
Danas mi je 8.dnt...mislim da ću za svaki slučaj još u petak otići izvaditi betu...

----------


## sara79

> Popišala test, negativan ...ne znam da li da se još nadam ili prihvatim da je gotovo?
> Danas mi je 8.dnt...mislim da ću za svaki slučaj još u petak otići izvaditi betu...


Uf maca mislim da je ipak rano danas....
Napravi jos jedan u cetvrtak pa tek onda betu....sve ovisi kad bude imlantacija....al svakako mislim da je danas bilo rano...
Drzim fige

----------


## maca2

Ma glupa sam što sam već išla pišati  :Evil or Very Mad: ...ali jednostavno želim već jednom znati na čemu sam i završiti ovo iščekivanje...
Svjesna sam da su nam šanse bile minimalne s obzirom na embrij koji smo dobili, i sada samo želim završiti ovu priču i "hladne" glave odlučiti što ćemo dalje (odustati od svega ili pokušati još jednom privatno).

----------


## Kadauna

danas je 11. dan nakon ovulacije? mogao bi pokazati stvarno pozitivan test, meni je bio 10. dan od punkcije (friški) ili 7. dan od vraćanja trodnevnog embrija, ili 5. dan nakon transfera blastica (FET).

ALI draga moja, znaš i sama da je jutarnji urin za to predviđen ne ovaj razrijeđeni i ne znam koji si test koristila?
Ja ne bih skroz otpisala ali bih se pripremila na negativan ishod. Sutra ujutro piški s jutarnjim urinom - ali vrlo osjetljivi test

----------


## maca2

da, 11. dan nakon ovulacije...neki iz dm-a test, najjeftiniji  :Razz:  _first sign_ (ali sad čitam da očitava tek ako je beta <25)...eto, spremna sam na najgore-nadam se najboljem

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Testovi trzaju na betu 25 cini mi se...pa aj se fino smiri i ne odlucuj nista prije bete  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

> broj oocita, kvaliteta oocita, broj embrija, kvaliteta embrija, stanje spermiograma, način oplodnje, broj transferiranih embrija, broj kriopohranjenih embrija-ne samo da te informacije trebaju dati pacijentici već te informacije trebaju biti i dio OTPUSNOG pisma


*Inesz*,možda nisu dio otpusnog pisma..ali sve te informacije sam dobila na razgovoru sa biologicom prije transfera.

----------


## žužy

Cure u postupcima- sretno do neba!  :fige:   :grouphug:

----------


## s_iva

Maca, razumijem nesrpljivost u potpunosti, ali ipak mislim da i je malo prerano. Evo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## drama_queen

maca2 znam da si nestrpljiva ali ne brzaj ...to je još mrvicu prerano

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> sretno - kažeš da su sve cure s jučerašnjeg transfera imale po samo jedan embrij za transfer, pa od koliko dobivenih jajnih stanica?
> 
> I zelimo_bebu, ako sad ne znaš kakvi su ti embriji, pitaj obavezno u srijedu - nemoj da VV nastavi tradiciju da ništa ili malo govori. Pitaj za kvalitetu tih embrija, pitaj za ocjenu, imaš pravo to znati, nije to samo informacija za embriologe 
> 
> SRETNO!!


Sutra ću sve pitati!
Od njih 5 :  4 su imale po 2 JS te se 1 oplodila, a  peta je imala 8 JS i 1 se oplodila (2 bile nezrele, ostale se nisu razvile)..

Ja danas pretjerala sa muvanjem pa me lijeva strana boli (tu sam imala najviđe JS i bolilo s te strane)...pa moram malo smiriti strasti do sutra....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Pak*..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra....
*Inesz*...stvar je u tome što većina žena ni ne zna što i kako se sve ovo događa te nisu svi kao mi da čačkaju i pišu, a kamoli da pitaju biologa jer ne znaju što pitati. A ja-ne znam ni sama što sam trebala jučer napraviti-bila gužva, njih 5 na ET, zgurale se sve iza staklenog zida i ja sa tri pitanja ispred biologice-a ona na to-u srijedu ćete sve znati...šta sam dalje mogla? I ja sam kasnije bila ljuta, ali nisam tip koji će se opet gurati i pitati...

----------


## žužy

*zelimo_bebu* ,sutra budeš ti išla kod biologice na razg. i bude ti sve rekla. Kada embrije puštaju da se razvijaju do stadija blastice,ne daju informacije do samog kraja/transfera. Jer,te info. nebi bile potpune,jel. Tako da,ne brini,sve ćeš saznati...a možeš i sama pitati kaj te bude zanimalo. 
Ali sve stoji kaj si napisala...žene ni neznaju opče kaj pitati,večina se ne razumije u svu tu proceduru niti upamti i kada im bude rečeno. Nisam niti ja znala,niti razumjela...a da nam je uspjelo od prve,druge,vjerojatno nebi niti saznala.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Slazem se sa Žuži....nekad je i bolje ne znati nego razbijati glavu ko ja sad...

----------


## miuta821

A ja nekako nedamise nista pitati kao da imam strah da ne budu rekli nesto razocarano....cekacu pa kak bude prije. Punkcije vise sam htijela znati sad kako bude.

----------


## Inesz

cure, možda vam je teško sve odmah i od prve shvatiti, ali liječnici i embriolozi bi trebali pacijentima objasniti sve vezano uz postupak na način da ih pacijentica/pacijent može razumjeti.

evo za cure koje su na početku mpo puta:

jedna odlična, vrlo edukatinva prezentacija prezentacija na stranicama Poliklinie BetaPlus od kliničke embriologinje dr. sc. Sanje Vujisić :

http://www.betaplus.hr/uploads/pdf/P...boratoriju.pdf

Postupci u IVF laboratoriju - BetaPlus.hr

http://www.betaplus.hr/uploads/pdf/P...boratoriju.pdf

----------


## pak

Hvala va cure,
 :fige:  svima!

----------


## bubicazubica

Svima u iščekivanju-punkcije,transfera,betočekalicama...kao i pikalicama-SRETNO :grouphug: 
...a novim plusićima- :Very Happy:  do neba!!!
p.s.meni su ti testići i dm-a  bili zakon...prvi je odmah nakon čak i 4 dnt blastica pokazao drugu crticu(dok sam shvatila gdje treba gledat-tuka,gledala na krivom mjestu,pa bi se poveselila na ovu ev.crticu :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

Cure bilasam sa zelimo_bebu ona isla na transfer ja moram u subotu ponovo.

----------


## tulipan83

bila na uzv. blago nepravilna gestacijska  sa žumanj. vrećicom , bez titraja, tj. još nema otkucaja. u petak vađenje bete i ponovni pregled.  strah me uzasno!!

----------


## tetagogolina

tulipan, držim fige za malo srčeko u petak

----------


## zelimo_bebu

3 blstice, 1 vracena danas ...weeeeeee

----------


## sara79

Sretno cure svima  :Kiss:

----------


## tulipan83

> 3 blstice, 1 vracena danas ...weeeeeee


bravooo!!! drzim fige!!!

----------


## tulipan83

i sad još prokrvarila!!! nije jako, i nije svježe, smeđe je. ajme baš sam se totalno ukomirala!! 
inače, zadnja menga mi 7.2 bila, transfer  5dnevnih embrija 28.2 bio. dr kaže da sam trudna 6+4. 
sad me stvarno strah!!!!

----------


## pak

> 3 blstice, 1 vracena danas ...weeeeeee


Super ~~~~~~~~~ za dalje !




> i sad još prokrvarila!!! nije jako, i nije svježe, smeđe je. ajme baš sam se totalno ukomirala!! 
> inače, zadnja menga mi 7.2 bila, transfer  5dnevnih embrija 28.2 bio. dr kaže da sam trudna 6+4. 
> sad me stvarno strah!!!!


Drzi se i ~~~~~~ da sve bude ok.


Mi smo dobili 1 j.s. i sada do subote   :Cekam:  .

----------


## miuta821

Tulipan 83 zelim da bhde sve ok nemoj se brinuti znam slucaj da je krvarila jako mislila da je pobacila i kad isla dr nista sve uredu.mozda od stresa.

----------


## eryngium

pak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :fige:  za subotu!

----------


## miuta821

Pak sretno i tebi za subotu!!!!

----------


## maca2

*zelimo_bebu*-odlično! :Very Happy: 
*tulipan83*-lezi i odmaraj, jesi na kakvoj terapiji (utrogestan/duphastoni)? ako se pojača ili ne prestaje zovi dr. i odi u bolnici, za svaki slučaj da vide što je...vjerujem da je nešto bezopasno  :fige: 

ja ipak nisam radila ponovo test danas...idem u petak vaditi betu pa što bude...

----------


## tulipan83

> *zelimo_bebu*-odlično!
> *tulipan83*-lezi i odmaraj, jesi na kakvoj terapiji (utrogestan/duphastoni)? ako se pojača ili ne prestaje zovi dr. i odi u bolnici, za svaki slučaj da vide što je...vjerujem da je nešto bezopasno 
> 
> ja ipak nisam radila ponovo test danas...idem u petak vaditi betu pa što bude...


utrogestani i estrofem i andol. zvala ja vec dr. rekao mirovanje, i terapija dalje . 
u petak nema ni podgajskog ni pavan jukic, vec ce biti netko treci sa merkura

----------


## miuta821

Da i danas bila jedna nova dr-ca plava.jos nikad vidla i dr p.

----------


## bubekica

To je doktorica fenzl.

----------


## suncokret19

javljam se i ja! bila jucer kod dr.Streleca na folikulometriji, 6dc.. dogovorili smo transfer zamrznute blastociste ovaj ciklus. U subotu opet fm.. po vašem iskustvu, jel bi mogo bit transfer prije uskrsa?
ovo mi je bila prva menga ikada bez lijekova za izazivanje, a dr.je rekao da je jos rano da ista vidimo..

----------


## sara79

> 3 blstice, 1 vracena danas ...weeeeeee


zelimo bebu jesi ti trazila da se vrati jedna blastica ili je to dr odlucila???

I da vas jos nesto pitam...nemojte se smijati....
Zanimaju me morule i blastice....jel morula ima sto stanica???
A blastica koliko ima?
Dal se blastica moze podijeliti pa da budu dvojceki??

Vidim dr. L zna vratiti 2 blastice a procitala sam cak na forumu tu da je forumasici dunji cak tri vratio a cura negdje 24 god.

----------


## Inesz

> bila na uzv. blago nepravilna gestacijska  sa žumanj. vrećicom , bez titraja, tj. još nema otkucaja. u petak vađenje bete i ponovni pregled.  strah me uzasno!!


Tulipan, je li na 6+4 se prikazivao embrij? Koji je promjer gestacijske, koji zumancane vrećice?

----------


## tulipan83

> Tulipan, je li na 6+4 se prikazivao embrij? Koji je promjer gestacijske, koji zumancane vrećice?


nije mjere upisao dr. al evo me danas bila, gestacijska 10mm i  još nešto .nisam zapamtila. zaprimili me u bolnicu, obilno krvarim,missed, cekamo nalaze pa cemo vidjeti jel idem na kiretazu.

----------


## bubekica

> zelimo bebu jesi ti trazila da se vrati jedna blastica ili je to dr odlucila???
> 
> I da vas jos nesto pitam...nemojte se smijati....
> Zanimaju me morule i blastice....jel morula ima sto stanica???
> A blastica koliko ima?
> Dal se blastica moze podijeliti pa da budu dvojceki??
> 
> Vidim dr. L zna vratiti 2 blastice a procitala sam cak na forumu tu da je forumasici dunji cak tri vratio a cura negdje 24 god.


U zadnje vrijeme dosta klinika predlaze vracanje jednog embrija (set - single embryo transfer), kako bi se smanjila vjerojatnost rizicne viseplodne trudnoce.

Morula je kompaktna loptica od stanica, stadij razvoja karakteristican za 4-5 dan od oplodnje, blastocista je suplja loptica, 5-6 dan, u njenoj supljini (blastocelu) nalazi se embrioblast iz kojeg se razvija embrij.
Sto se tice blizanaca, moze se podijeliti i blastica, ali rijetko se dogadja.

----------


## sara79

> U zadnje vrijeme dosta klinika predlaze vracanje jednog embrija (set - single embryo transfer), kako bi se smanjila vjerojatnost rizicne viseplodne trudnoce.
> 
> Morula je kompaktna loptica od stanica, stadij razvoja karakteristican za 4-5 dan od oplodnje, blastocista je suplja loptica, 5-6 dan, u njenoj supljini (blastocelu) nalazi se embrioblast iz kojeg se razvija embrij.
> Sto se tice blizanaca, moze se podijeliti i blastica, ali rijetko se dogadja.


Hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

tulipan  :Love:  zao mi je

zelimo bebu, vibram!

----------


## sara10

*tulipan* jako mi je žao. Drži se! Znam da je možda već otrcano, al bolje na početku ako nije dobro, nego poslije.

*želimo bebu*, *pak* sretno, sretno cure, neka bude uspješno  :fige: 

Svim curama u postupku sretno!!

----------


## nina32

Tulipan, baš mi je žao.  :grouphug:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Tulipan zao mi je....  :Sad: 
Miuta vibram za sutra...sretno....  :Kiss: 
Ja si danas sprasila zadnji Decapeptyl i sad mir...prekosutra raditi pa kako bude...
Giner...stara moja forumasice...hvala sto mislis na mene  :Kiss:

----------


## tulipan83

beta hcg je 4 tisuće i još nešto. kiretaža odgođena. sutra opet beta pa uzv a onda odluka što dalje. uglavnom, oni daju još šansu.. ja sad već manje krvarim i nema više bolova, al nekako se i ne nadam da se bude mrvica izborila... a opet tko zna.

----------


## drama_queen

tulipan 83 ~~~~~~~~~ drži se!

----------


## bubekica

*tulipan* drz se  :Love:

----------


## Muma

*tulipan* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvu!

----------


## maca2

tulipan  :Sad: , jako mi je zao...drzi se...

zelimo_bebu - neka ta 1 blastica bude ona prava!  :Wink:

----------


## s_iva

Tulipan, drži se! U kojoj si bolnici?

----------


## Bananka

Tulipan, drzi se!!

----------


## pak

tulipan~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## miuta821

Tulipan sretno neka bude uredu sa mrvicom

----------


## kameleon

Pozdrav i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima u postupcima. Mi smo dobili 2 zametka i sutra je transfer... Tulipan drži se,

----------


## tulipan83

beta u padu.. čekam kiretažu..

----------


## sara79

> beta u padu.. čekam kiretažu..


tulipan jako mi je zao  :Sad:  drz se...

----------


## Ginger

tulipan  :Love: 

kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara79

> Pozdrav i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima u postupcima. Mi smo dobili 2 zametka i sutra je transfer... Tulipan drži se,


kameleon sretno  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

Tulipan, žao mi je. ♥
Kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## miuta821

> Pozdrav i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima u postupcima. Mi smo dobili 2 zametka i sutra je transfer... Tulipan drži se,


Sretno za sutra!u koju bolnicu ides?

----------


## miuta821

> beta u padu.. čekam kiretažu..


Zao mije drzise i budi jaka.

----------


## bubekica

*tulipan* grlim...

----------


## s_iva

tulipan, žao mi je
Ali zašto kiretaža? Čemu žurba?
Kod mene, u jednoj sličnoj trudnoći (isti tjedni, ista beta) čekali smo par dana da se samo očisti, i pratili pad bete cca 2 tjedna.
Čim sam prestala sa terapijom počelo je krvarenje.

----------


## maca2

Kod mene neg.beta, nisam nesto iznenađena ali ipak tužna...  :Sad: 

tulipan-jako,jako mi je žao...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Tulipan*...drži se draga..... <3
*Maca*2....bemu miša.....~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje...
*Miuta*....javljaj se kako je prošao ET , nestrpljiva saaaammmm  :Smile: 
*Kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutraaaaa...

Ja sam od danas ipak na bolovanju, dok čekam betu...mislila sam raditi, ali.....neću!!!

----------


## pak

*tulipan , maca*  zao mi je cure drzite se.

*kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~na najjace !

*zelimo-bebu, miuta* mazite mrve i da se lijepo ugnjezde~~~~~

----------


## maca2

Cure koje čekate betu/transfer/punkciju...baš vam od srca želim velike bete  :fige:  -nešto je malo trudnica i dobrih vijesti ovdje u zadnje vrijeme...

----------


## Snekica

> *tulipan , maca*  zao mi je cure drzite se.
> 
> *kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~na najjace !
> 
> *zelimo-bebu, miuta* mazite mrve i da se lijepo ugnjezde~~~~~


Potpisujem!  Tulipan, i ja bih pričekala par dana da se to samo počisti, nažalost...  :Sad:  Grlim
Ja sam sutra opet na fm, vidjeti ćemo, možda ipak nešto od svega i bude  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Pak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za sutra  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> Kod mene neg.beta, nisam nesto iznenađena ali ipak tužna... 
> 
> tulipan-jako,jako mi je žao...


Zao mije drzise.

----------


## miuta821

Snekica sretnooo!

----------


## Ginger

Snekice, pak, sretno cure!

maca grlim, normalno je da si tuzna pa i kad ocekujes takav ishod

----------


## tulipan83

obavljena kiretaža.. upravo stigla doma..  zašto je sve to tak, kažu da je bolje da nebi došlo do zaostajanja dijelova i infekcije.. možda smo mogli čekati, al nekak si mislim da je ovak sve brže riješeno .. neka je. šta je tu je, idemo dalje. za 2tj kontrola i nalaz phd.

----------


## maca2

tulipan, draga - bitno da je sad ono najgore iza tebe, bit će i mora biti bolje!

----------


## Bananka

> Pozdrav i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima u postupcima. Mi smo dobili 2 zametka i sutra je transfer..,


Sretno do neba! Drzim fige! Jesi od punkcije do bete na bolovanju?

Svim tuznicama veliki hug, a cekalicama puno ~~~~~~~

----------


## zdravka82

Tulipan83 zao mi je...

----------


## kameleon

Miuta ja sam ti u Petrovoj, hvala vam puno svima na vibrama... Bananka, da, ja sam ti na bolovanju.. Puno sreće svima u postupcima, Snekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss:

----------


## lady555

samo da javim da sam se porodila 18.3. i rodila prelijepu curicu 3850 i 52cm duga, ako netko zna je li se laralana porodila jer nisam bila u toku....???

----------


## lady555

kamaeleon sretno........ :Wink:

----------


## antony34

Lady555 cestitam ti draga od sveg srca. Sad samo uzivajte :Wink:

----------


## antony34

Rodila si jedan dan prije mog rockasa al moj dragi ima 18 rockas.

----------


## žužy

> obavljena kiretaža.. upravo stigla doma..  zašto je sve to tak, kažu da je bolje da nebi došlo do zaostajanja dijelova i infekcije.. možda smo mogli čekati, al nekak si mislim da je ovak sve brže riješeno .. neka je. šta je tu je, idemo dalje. za 2tj kontrola i nalaz phd.


Jako mi je žao.. :Love:

----------


## žužy

*lady555* ,čestitam!  :Kiss: 

Betočekalice, :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 

*maco*,šaljem zagrljaj.

----------


## miuta821

Bok cure evo ja bila na transfer od 11js 5blast.1 zametak i 4 smrznuti.

----------


## sara79

> Bok cure evo ja bila na transfer od 11js 5blast.1 zametak i 4 smrznuti.


Bravo i sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara79

Cure u postupcima, betocekalicama i cekalicama kojecega sretno i saljem vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Lady cestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

> samo da javim da sam se porodila 18.3. i rodila prelijepu curicu 3850 i 52cm duga, ako netko zna je li se laralana porodila jer nisam bila u toku....???


Bravo lady555, cestitam od <3 ! Lijepo je cuti da ste s azoo dosli do svoje curice i dajete nama, sa istom dijagnozom, novu nadu!! Uzivajte!

----------


## eryngium

Lady, čestitam!  :Very Happy:   :Klap: 

Miuta  :fige: 

A svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god već treba.

----------


## Katjuša

bok cure, jučer sam imala prvi transfer, prirodni IVF, vraćen osmostanični treći dan  :Smile: 
sretno svim čekalicama! Vibram za što više lijepih vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## una99

*katjuša* :fige: 

tulipan i maca grlim najače  :grouphug:  :grouphug:

----------


## sara79

> bok cure, jučer sam imala prvi transfer, prirodni IVF, vraćen osmostanični treći dan 
> sretno svim čekalicama! Vibram za što više lijepih vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Pa to je lijep embrij za treci dan i nek se lijepo ugnjezdi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca2

Sretno* Katjuša*!  :fige: 
Ja sam maloprije zvala pol.Škvorc da pokušam dogovoriti kod njih prirodnjak preko HZZO ali imaju ugovor još samo do sutra  :Rolling Eyes: , sestra mi ne može reći što će biti poslije-kaže da pratim njihove stranice...
Sad moram na pauzu cca 6 mj. do sljedećeg stimuliranog pa sam mislila pokušati prirodnjak kod njih, iako nemam uopće sreću s njima (od 4 pokušaja-2 x neg.aspiracije, 2 x pukao fulikul prije punkcije  :Evil or Very Mad: )

----------


## pak

> Sretno* Katjuša*! 
> Ja sam maloprije zvala pol.Škvorc da pokušam dogovoriti kod njih prirodnjak preko HZZO ali imaju ugovor još samo do sutra , sestra mi ne može reći što će biti poslije-kaže da pratim njihove stranice...
> Sad moram na pauzu cca 6 mj. do sljedećeg stimuliranog pa sam mislila pokušati prirodnjak kod njih, iako nemam uopće sreću s njima (od 4 pokušaja-2 x neg.aspiracije, 2 x pukao fulikul prije punkcije )


Zbog cega pauza od 6.mj?
 Znam da neki prakticiraju pauzu 3 ili 6 mj. ali zanima me koji razlog navode. Lista cekanja na lijekove ili ?
Pitam jer ja cu ubrzo u novi stimulirani za nepuna 3 mj. i tako je uvijek do sada bilo. Nisam nikada duze cekala pa se dvoumim koliko mi je to zapravo pametno.

----------


## pak

*Katjusa*  :fige:

----------


## sara79

> Sretno* Katjuša*! 
> Ja sam maloprije zvala pol.Škvorc da pokušam dogovoriti kod njih prirodnjak preko HZZO ali imaju ugovor još samo do sutra , sestra mi ne može reći što će biti poslije-kaže da pratim njihove stranice...
> Sad moram na pauzu cca 6 mj. do sljedećeg stimuliranog pa sam mislila pokušati prirodnjak kod njih, iako nemam uopće sreću s njima (od 4 pokušaja-2 x neg.aspiracije, 2 x pukao fulikul prije punkcije )


Maco a tko ti je rekao za 6 mj.pauze???
Onda dobro razmisli za prirodnjak ako je tako bilo...mislim da je u prirodnjak trebalo ici odmah iza stimuliranog...bar tako privatnici prakticiraju.

----------


## una99

Ja sam ovaj ciklus odgodila stimulirani postupak radi teške prehlade i antibiotika  :Sick:  sad opet čekat iduću mengu.... :Raspa:

----------


## kameleon

Katjusa figam za betu!!!  Maca nebi išla u državnu kliniku u prirodnjak?  Pak,meni jednom dr rekao da je 3 mj optimalno, a da vani rade i češće stimulacije,ja sam recimo cekala 6 mj radi liste za lijekove...dok sam sada došla na red za 4 mj i to oba puta dugi protokol..

----------


## sara79

Da i meni su rekli da mogu ponovo u postupak za 3,4 mj. Da je to dovoljno i zato sam i pitala macu tko joj je to rekao ili je tako sama sebi zacrtala.

----------


## maca2

Pa zapravo nemam pojma odkud mi ta info...ali nekako mi je ostalo u sjećanju 6 mj. pauze nakon stimulacije da se sve vrati u normalu (jajnici/hormoni...) A ako je neka veća frka (godine npr.) onda može i nakon 4 mj. opet stimulacija.

----------


## maca2

Ako mogu i prije-još bolje  :Wink:  Hvala na ovoj info, zaista nisam znala da se može tako brzo opet u stimulaciju!

----------


## sara79

> Ako mogu i prije-još bolje  Hvala na ovoj info, zaista nisam znala da se može tako brzo opet u stimulaciju!


Mozes draga....cak na stranici bete pise koliko cesto se preporucuje pa pogledaj.....ti nisi nesto ekstremno visoku dozu lijekova primila pa tak da nema razloga da dugo cekas....osim financija i psihicki naravno.

----------


## maca2

Ne bih išla u prirodnjak privatno...s obzirom na puno manju šansu nekako mi je to bacanje novca , prirodnjak sam mislila obaviti kod Škvorca preko HZZO (ako mu produlje ugovor). Znači preporuka je odmah ciklus iza stimulacije? Zašto, mislim koja je razlog za to? Nekako mi se čini agresivno ta tijelo/jajnike u tako kratkom roku 2x ići na aspiraciju  :Unsure:

----------


## sara79

> Ne bih išla u prirodnjak privatno...s obzirom na puno manju šansu nekako mi je to bacanje novca , prirodnjak sam mislila obaviti kod Škvorca preko HZZO (ako mu produlje ugovor). Znači preporuka je odmah ciklus iza stimulacije? Zašto, mislim koja je razlog za to? Nekako mi se čini agresivno ta tijelo/jajnike u tako kratkom roku 2x ići na aspiraciju


Zato sto ti u tijelu ostaju jos ti hormoni i znaci ciklus iza se u vecini slucajeva hvata js......tako je meni dr rekao al ja nazalost nisam mogla ici iza stimuliranog u prirodni(kasno otisla na pregled, folikul je vec zrel bio) punktira ti se samo jedan folikul, jedan ubod stvarno nije puno niti agresivno.
Nadam se da ce se javiti netko od cura koje se isle iz stimuliranog u prirodni i bingo....

----------


## pak

Isla sam ja iza stumuliranog odmah u prirodni samo nam je pobjegao folikul. A bas kako kaze sara dr. je isto tako rekao i meni.

----------


## maca2

Znam da ima trudnoća iz prirodnjaka, mislim da naša forumašica Ginger ima tako 3 djece  :Zaljubljen:  . A i ovo zvuči logično za hvatanje js nakon stimulacije.
Ali s obzirom na to da imam 4 neuspješnja prirodnjaka iza sebe i na to da su nam ovaj put u stimulaciji od 9 js samo 1 oplodili nekako mi se čini SF da će nešto od toga kod nas biti. A i problem mi je na poslu-sada me nije bilo 2 tj. pa da opet nakon par dana tražim slobodno (za folikulometriju pa punkciju) mi je baš nezgodno...
Ali svakako me veselin info da bih već u 6,-7.mj. mogla u stimulaciju opet  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

> Znam da ima trudnoća iz prirodnjaka, mislim da naša forumašica Ginger ima tako 3 djece  . A i ovo zvuči logično za hvatanje js nakon stimulacije.
> Ali s obzirom na to da imam 4 neuspješnja prirodnjaka iza sebe i na to da su nam ovaj put u stimulaciji od 9 js samo 1 oplodili nekako mi se čini SF da će nešto od toga kod nas biti. A i problem mi je na poslu-sada me nije bilo 2 tj. pa da opet nakon par dana tražim slobodno (za folikulometriju pa punkciju) mi je baš nezgodno...
> Ali svakako me veselin info da bih već u 6,-7.mj. mogla u stimulaciju opet


Ne ne tako nemoj ici....ako nisi planirala i razmisljala o tome onda nemoj. Nema potrebe forsirati. Da da na Ginger sam mislila <3 al mislim da su dvije curke iz prirodnog  :Kiss:

----------


## miuta821

Cure molim vas koje ste vadile betu kako uputnicu treba moj ginica nece mi dati kaze da sam trebala dobiti iz Vv gde bio postupak neku crnu uputnicu.i ne zeli mi dati uputnicu.sto da radim?? Bolovanije mi da ali za betu ne.

----------


## Ajvi

Uputnicu sam uvijek dobila na temelju otpusnog pisma nakon transfera na kojem piše kad treba vaditi betu.

----------


## miuta821

Pa da tako sam i ja mislila ali ne zeli mi dat jer kaze da ona zna zakon da to moram dobiti neku crnu uputnicu.i tako nisam dobila.budem zvala vv pa da vidim sto sad.inace ima i tu lab ali kako da vadim bez uputnice

----------


## eryngium

U suštini je tvoj ginekolog u pravu. Uputnica D1 koju dobijemo za postupke treba pokrivati sve. Tj, sve daljnje uputnice (ponavljanje briseva, markera na hiv/hep, vađenje bete itd) se izdaju na temelju nje unutar ustanove. Ona obuhvaća sve liječenje unutar godine dana. Osmišljeno je tako da bi se nas (pacijente) manje šetalo. Dakle, tvoj mpo-ovac ti je trebao dati internu uputnicu za vađenje bete. To što se u mnogim ustanovama toga uopće ne drže je drugi par rukava.

----------


## miuta821

Hvala cure nista budem zvala sutra i obijasnit jer moj pravi mpo je bio na go.pa druga dr bila

----------


## tulipan83

Hvala vam cure na svemu!! Malo ćemo sad pauze, pa onda opet, imamo još 3 embrija..

što se tiče uputnice za betu, meni moja gin. uvijek da bez ikakvih pitanja, D1 pokriva sve, al očito još nemaju neki praksu tu. Ja sam sad nakon bolnickog liječenja dobila crnu uputnicu za kontrolu.

----------


## eryngium

Ma da i moj gin. Samo ga slušam kako im broji sve po spisku jer me bezveze vozaju.

----------


## miuta821

Da bas tako ja sad u 10 moracu ici u zg a ima i tuj lab.
Tulipan drzise.i samo pozitivno.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

EEee   koja glupost da ne daju uputnicu za betu....onda ja stvarno imam sreće jer moj ginekolog sve da...i više  :Smile:  
Miuta...ne znam šta bi ti rekla....smješna je ta tvoja ginekologica....svašta...

----------


## Varnica

> Cure molim vas koje ste vadile betu kako uputnicu treba moj ginica nece mi dati kaze da sam trebala dobiti iz Vv gde bio postupak neku crnu uputnicu.i ne zeli mi dati uputnicu.sto da radim?? Bolovanije mi da ali za betu ne.


Mora ti dati uputnicu. Na temelju otpusnog pisma.

----------


## Naki78

Cure da li mi neko zna reci informaciju o embriologu Dejanu Ljiljku. Da li neko ima iskustva

----------


## Inesz

Naki78

što te zanima u vezi embriologa D. Ljilljka?

iskusan i stručan  embriolog, otvoren u pristupu prema pacijentima,  dostupan u  komunikaciji ...

sada voditelj laboratorija za humanu reprodukciju u KBC Sestre Milosrdnice.



mnogi od nas mogu reći:
Dejo, hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Moj postupak je završen, nažalost nismo došli do oplodnje, viša sila, dobili smo 4 js, a sutra ću znati koliko ih je išlo na vitrifikaciju. Vidimo se najesen ako bude sve ok.

----------


## miuta821

> Moj postupak je završen, nažalost nismo došli do oplodnje, viša sila, dobili smo 4 js, a sutra ću znati koliko ih je išlo na vitrifikaciju. Vidimo se najesen ako bude sve ok.


Zao mje  :Sad:

----------


## sara10

Snekica, žao mi je  :Love:  A zašto čekati do jeseni, ne može se prije?

----------


## sara79

> Moj postupak je završen, nažalost nismo došli do oplodnje, viša sila, dobili smo 4 js, a sutra ću znati koliko ih je išlo na vitrifikaciju. Vidimo se najesen ako bude sve ok.


Snekica  :Sad:  zao mi je
Gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## Naki78

> Naki78
> 
> što te zanima u vezi embriologa D. Ljilljka?
> 
> iskusan i stručan  embriolog, otvoren u pristupu prema pacijentima,  dostupan u  komunikaciji ...
> 
> sada voditelj laboratorija za humanu reprodukciju u KBC Sestre Milosrdnice.
> 
> 
> ...


Doktorka mi je njega preporucila. Dolazi u Podgoricu, CG,  odakle sam ja. Kaze da je on pravi strucnjak i jako bitan u mom slucaju jer sam ja poor responder a imala sam iza sebe 7 postupaka. Velike nade polazem u njega.

----------


## sara79

> Doktorka mi je njega preporucila. Dolazi u Podgoricu, CG,  odakle sam ja. Kaze da je on pravi strucnjak i jako bitan u mom slucaju jer sam ja poor responder a imala sam iza sebe 7 postupaka. Velike nade polazem u njega.


Naki da nedolazi mozda kod dr. Motrenko?

----------


## Ginger

Oj Snekice  :Love:

----------


## Naki78

> Naki da nedolazi mozda kod dr. Motrenko?


Dolazi kod dr Montrenko u BD  :Smile:  i to u zavisnosti od potrebe.

----------


## pak

> Moj postupak je završen, nažalost nismo došli do oplodnje, viša sila, dobili smo 4 js, a sutra ću znati koliko ih je išlo na vitrifikaciju. Vidimo se najesen ako bude sve ok.


Malo ~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

Od jutra mi se vrti u glavi refren

Ovo nije nase vrijeme
Ovo nisu nase zime....

A doci ce i nase vrijeme na ovaj ili onaj nacin  :Love:

----------


## sara79

> Dolazi kod dr Montrenko u BD  i to u zavisnosti od potrebe.


Cula sam za dr. Motrenko sve najbolje  :Smile:

----------


## Naki78

> Cula sam za dr. Motrenko sve najbolje


Odlicna je. Posvecena maksimalno. Ali meni je bitan i dobar embriolog kojeg mi je ona preporucila a dolazi kod nje na kliniku. 
Ines hvala na informacijama. Ako imas jos nesto da dodas dobro je doslo. 
Srecno drage moje!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Pisnula jutros...najjeftiniji test..negativno...6dnt blastice...

----------


## sara79

> Pisnula jutros...najjeftiniji test..negativno...6dnt blastice...


Jel tebi transfer bio 25.03.???

----------


## maca2

*zelimo_bebu*-žao mi je draga  :Love: ...ali ne odustaj još skroz, tek će beta reći zadnju riječ!

----------


## miuta821

> Pisnula jutros...najjeftiniji test..negativno...6dnt blastice...


Neznam sto da kazem ja sam alergicna na test jos od prije kad kasnila mm.mozda je pre rano da otkrije.cekaj betu ako nema vijestice.grlim te draga

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Sara...da...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Nisam jos ukomirana jer testu istekao rok prije g dana hhh...pa se kao tjesim na to...

----------


## sara79

> Sara...da...


Onda ti je danas 7 dnt ako je bio transfer 25.
Joj drzim fige draga da test nije valjan jer je istekao rok.
Nije to jos nista gotovo  :Wink:

----------


## s_iva

Snekice, jako mi je žao  :Sad: 

z_b, ipak mislim da je prerano sve prije 9 dnt blastica

----------


## una99

:oklagija:  *zelimo bebu* rano je za test  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

*sara10*, moram na histeroskopiju, došao mi je polip kojeg prije moram rješiti (22.4. idem na kiretu), pa dva tri ciklusa pauze i onda mi je najjača sezona i oooogroman stres. U rujnu/listopadu se sve nekako umiri i stres se smanji na minimum (valjda) i onda ću na miru na sekundarni (nisam mislila da ću to izvan Milinovićevog zakona odraditi  :Laughing:  ) Sgram nismo mogli odraditi - MM je već danima s visokom temp. 
*pak* ima nešto u toj jeseni  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Snekica......jesen je dobitna  :Smile: 
To sam danas piškila test jer mu izašao rok, pa se nisam nasekirala uopće (iskreno)...a za pola sata se vidjela druga crta lagano....ja se nasmijala i bacila ga...sad sam mirna, nemam više starih testova i čekam betu u petak - nema više piškenja  :Razz:

----------


## Snekica

vidjela sam na fb  :Smile:  ako želiš imam ti ja nekoliko raznih testova  :Smile:

----------


## marias

Pozdrav curke ..evi i mene jer sad me hvata panika u petak vadim betu 22.3.bio transfer iz zamrznutih embrija ..dvije mrvice vratili..od simptoma bolne grudi ne stalno tu i tamo preko dana i pikanje u donjem djelu trbuha ...u subotu ,znaci 6 dan od transfera grcevi kao pred mengu odvtada nista ..eh da ibtreci dan od transfera tamno smedi iscjedak krajao dva dana ....ajmeee puno sam sad napisala svega zbrd zdola ..nadam se da ste me makar pola toga shvatile ..
Puse svima i sretno

----------


## miuta821

Marias sretno tako mi sve cekalice bete smo u panici.i normalno da provijerimo stalno nase stanije i tjelo ova doba prolazi naj teze.

----------


## una99

*marias*  sretno  :fige:  da te obraduje beta  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

*maris*-ovo smeđkasto krvarenje može biti i implantacija (taman ti je 3. dnt), a moguće je i neki zaostatak/ugrušak od punkcije/transfera ako je došlo do sitne ozlijede tkiva. Bolne grudi mogu biti znak trudnoće ali isto tako i od utrogstana (ili što već uzimaš kao pomoć žutom tijelu)  :Wink: 
U svakom slučaju držim fige da je implantacija!

*zelimo_bebu*-ima kakvih novih vijesti, kad je beta?

----------


## marias

Curke..ja danas napravila test 11dan nakon transfera..transfer bio 17 dan ciklusa iz zamrznutih embrija .tj odmrznutih. ������ test neg..nemam pojma dal da vadim betu ili ne ������ bas sam ljuta na aebe zbog tog testa ..mogla sam jos pricekat do te bete

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ej curke moje  :Smile:   Sutra vadim betu, a do tada trpim sve ove boljke koje imam kao pred M.......

----------


## una99

zelimo_bebu sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## marias

Draga zelimo bebu i ja sutra vadim betu ...stim da je moj danasnji test 11dnt neg. a cice me rasturaju ..izgubila svaku nadu ..vadim sutra reda radi a vec se danas po asam uobicajeno .....
Ti si trudna sigurno ....test pozz..simptomi menge ....tako je i kod mene bilo u prvoj trudnoci

----------


## miuta821

> Ej curke moje   Sutra vadim betu, a do tada trpim sve ove boljke koje imam kao pred M.......


Draga drzim fige i neka bude beta visoka

----------


## maca2

zelimo_bebu  :fige:  :fige:  da nas sve obraduješ sutra (a najviše sebe)...već dugooo ovdje nema lijepih vijesti  :Sad:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Marias polako...nije jos sve gotovo... :Kiss: 
Hvala na podrsci komadi moji....zeljela bih vas raveseliti a najvise MMa...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Svjeza krv upravo....jbg

----------


## maca2

zelimo_bebu  :Love: 
ne znam što reći, osim da znam kako ti je...doći će i nama bolji dani, drži se!

----------


## sara79

zelimo bebu  :Love:  al tvoji smrzlici te cekaju.


> Svjeza krv upravo....jbg

----------


## Ginger

> Svjeza krv upravo....jbg


Joj draga moja  :Love: 
Zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## miuta821

> Svjeza krv upravo....jbg


Nemam rijeci......bas sam bila sretna kad si pisala da test ima dvije crte.drzise. :Sad:

----------


## Romeo85

> Svjeza krv upravo....jbg


Nadam se iskreno da ipak nije tako ozbiljno i da ce ti se sreca osmjehnuti...  Za tebe  i mrvicu ~~~~~~~~

----------


## zdravka82

Zelimo bebu draga zao mi je, nadala sam se sutra dobrim vijestima... Drzi se.... Grlim... :Sad:

----------


## MWM

Prirodnjak ivf, transfer 8 st. 31.03
Termin bete 20.04....  :Smile:

----------


## marias

Evo drage moje ja betu izvadila ... Za sat vremena gotova ..imam neki sme kasti iscjedak jucer neg.test..ne ocekujem nista ali eto ...reda radi

----------


## una99

želimo_bebu drži se draga  :Love: 

MWM sretno  :fige:

----------


## Muma

*zelimo_bebu* zao mi je!  :Sad: 
Svim ostalim čekalicama  :fige:

----------


## miuta821

> Prirodnjak ivf, transfer 8 st. 31.03
> Termin bete 20.04....


Drzim fige

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Beta 87....9dnt

----------


## kudri

držim fige draga! koji ti je danas dpo? 

meni je danas, na 12dpo beta 29,7. malena, ali veseli :Smile:

----------


## pak

:fige:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ cure!

----------


## maca2

*pak i zelimo_bebu*, to su svakako dobre vijesti ! 

Sada držim   :fige:  :fige:   da beta raste i pravilo se dupla.

*zelimo_bebu*-jesi prestala krvariti?

----------


## miuta821

> držim fige draga! koji ti je danas dpo? 
> 
> meni je danas, na 12dpo beta 29,7. malena, ali veseli


Sretno neka raste beta

----------


## una99

*želimo_bebu*  i *kudri*  :Klap:  :Klap: : držim fige za pravilno duplanje  :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Maca....jučer predvečer stalo....nije bilo jako, brljalo malo smeđe...sad je ok...sad mirujem i ležim ......

----------


## kameleon

Krenuli su plusici i bete  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!!!  Ja sam se opskrbila testovima za drugi tjedan, pa ćemo vidjeti 
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## sara79

Cure za duplanje bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kameleon navijamo za pis pis i da bude plusic  :Kiss:

----------


## vita22

Snekice  :Love: , Kemeleon ~~~~~~~~~~ za najveći plus na svijetu.......svima sretno !!!!!

----------


## 1 zelja

Sretno vam cure!!! Od srca vam zelim duplanje bete i +  :Smile:

----------


## 1 zelja

Mene sve strah, uhvatila me povisena temp i sinusi. Bas se bojim da ce mi to odmoci  :Sad:

----------


## Lotta81

Želimo bebu sretno  :Smile:   i za lijepo duplanje bete :Smile: 
I svim ostalim curama sretno i za velike bete ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Hvala vam do neba...za Uskrs druga beta KAD potvrdi T onda tek veselje

----------


## Bananka

*zelimo_bebu* i *kudri*, bravo i držim fige da se pravilno dupla!

*Kameleon* i *Snekice*, za plusic uskoro.

Cure koje ste (i bile) na cekanju bete, 
kako ste provele dane,
koje ste terapije primale (utrogestan/crinone gel, estrofem,...) i
da li ste obavljale kucne poslove ili ste strogo mirovale?

Znam da nema pravila, ali eto, pitam jer se to ipak uvijek pitam  :Cekam: .

----------


## eryngium

> Cure koje ste (i bile) na cekanju bete, 
> kako ste provele dane,
> koje ste terapije primale (utrogestan/crinone gel, estrofem,...) i
> da li ste obavljale kucne poslove ili ste strogo mirovale?
> 
> Znam da nema pravila, ali eto, pitam jer se to ipak uvijek pitam .




Prvi put uzela bolovanje do bete, nisam vježbala ništa, radila minimalno ono standardno po kući. Terapija samo crinone gel. Beta 0.

Drugi put mirovala samo nakon punkcije i transfera. Ostalo sam vratila u normalu, posao, kućanske poslove, vježbe, više-manje sve. Terapija isto crinone. Beta idući tjedan. Ćemo vidjet ima li razlike.

----------


## 1 zelja

Ja ne mirujem strogo. Prosecem se malo po danu i skuham, peglam malo i tako. Al sve dok ne osjecam dolje pritisak. Cim osjetim pritisak, odmah idem leci. A i popodne malo odlezim i u krevetu sam vec od 20h do 9 ujutro.  :Smile: 
Jedino sto sam na ovom hladnom vjetru zaradila upalu sinusa i grla pa vec par dana imam povisenu temp (37,4 C) i to me sad brine. Simptoma nekih nemam, klasika od utrica (vjetrovi  :Smile: , zatvor, malo bradavice bolne i to je to; klasika svaki put pod utricima i pred mengu).
Od terapije koristim Utrogestan 3x2, i Aspirin 100 1 dnevno. Iako sam se malo prepala mogucih nuspojava u trudnoci pa Aspirin nisam jucer i prekjucer pila. Danas sam ipak 1 popila.... Ne znam jesu aspirin kojoj od vas propisivali... na transferu sam jedino ja dobila i aspirin, ne znam zasto...
I da, imala sam transfer 2. dan (4stan), to je bio pon, a u petak (znaci 4 dana poslije) sam si morala dati injekciju neceg na D (ne mogu se sad sjetiti koji lijek je bio)

----------


## Bananka

Hvala cure! Ja cu mozda sljedeći mjesec u postupak, pa razmišljam i planiram...

Do sada sam imala tri postupka i sva tri puta sam bila na bolovanju od punkcije od bete i 3x2utrogestan i beta 0.
Sad razmišljam uzeti slobodno na dan punkcije i nakon transfera 2-3dana. Budući da ne želim previše mirovati ću pokušati s crinone gelom. Koja su iskustva?

*eryngium*, kad je beta?
*1 zelja*, joj sinusi su gadna bol,uf - zelim brz oporavak! Vidim da je beta uskoro, sretno sljedeći tjedan!

----------


## Ginger

zelimo bebu, nekako me podsjecas naoju drugu t  :Smile: 
vibram da tako i bude

~~~~~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## eryngium

> Hvala cure! Ja cu mozda sljedeći mjesec u postupak, pa razmišljam i planiram...
> 
> Do sada sam imala tri postupka i sva tri puta sam bila na bolovanju od punkcije od bete i 3x2utrogestan i beta 0.
> Sad razmišljam uzeti slobodno na dan punkcije i nakon transfera 2-3dana. Budući da ne želim previše mirovati ću pokušati s crinone gelom. Koja su iskustva?
> 
> *eryngium*, kad je beta?
> *1 zelja*, joj sinusi su gadna bol,uf - zelim brz oporavak! Vidim da je beta uskoro, sretno sljedeći tjedan!


Meni je crinone ok. Jedan na večer i gotovo. Imaš temu baš o crinone gelu gdje cure pišu svoja iskustva, al preko moba ne mogu linkat.

Betu ću izvaditi zavisno da li na testu bude - ili +. Ne mislim se držati njihove preporuke od 20 dana nakon transfera.


Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 1 zelja

> Hvala cure! Ja cu mozda sljedeći mjesec u postupak, pa razmišljam i planiram...
> 
> Do sada sam imala tri postupka i sva tri puta sam bila na bolovanju od punkcije od bete i 3x2utrogestan i beta 0.
> Sad razmišljam uzeti slobodno na dan punkcije i nakon transfera 2-3dana. Budući da ne želim previše mirovati ću pokušati s crinone gelom. Koja su iskustva?
> 
> *eryngium*, kad je beta?
> *1 zelja*, joj sinusi su gadna bol,uf - zelim brz oporavak! Vidim da je beta uskoro, sretno sljedeći tjedan!


Hvala bananka!  :Smile:

----------


## Lajka

Bok, cure. Ja isto u iščekivanju bete ( sve me strah napisati to  :scared: ).
Prosli put nisam uopce mirovala, sad sam odlucila koliko god mogu. Vecinom sjedim preko dana, i lezim. Skuham, normalno, hodat moras... Ali nista tesko ne dizem, cak sam odlucila i ne usisavat prvih 5 dana nt.
Od terapije utrogestan dvije svakih 8 sati- vec mi na uši izlaze. Imam osjecaj da nista drugo ni ne radim nego samo njih stavljam. Stavim, ni ne trepnem, pogledam na sat- vec opet moram staviti  :Mad: 
I folacin 5 mg. Nego, procitala sam tu za taj neki gel na c...nesto. Za sto je to? Koliko sam shvatila, koristite ga pri kretanju? To bi mi trebalo.
Da, i za aspirin nisam imala pojma da se uzima??
Sto se simptoma tice, od kad sam sišla sa stola nakon transfera, trbuh me boli ko pred menstruaciju, non-stop, i to prilicno jako. I sise me bole od tada.
Prvi put nisam imala sasvim nikakvih bolova ni osjeta u grudima ni nista.( bila je 0)

----------


## Lajka

Da, i zanima me, ako znate - ako je na dan stoperice endometrij 8, koliko moze biti na dan transfera? To bi bilo 5-6 dana kasnije.
Imam filing da mi je endometrij probematican. Prosli put je bio 5 na dan aspiracije.

----------


## 1 zelja

Draga lajka, ne znam za taj gel, nisam ga nikad koristila. Ako sam dobro zapamtila iscitavajuci sve i svasta, Utrogestane (progesteron) koristis upravo radi endometrija. Zato svakako lezi bar 30 min nakon sto stavis utrice. Ako ti nisu nista rekli (da nije zadovoljavajuce debljine), onda je vjerojatno sve u redu  :Smile: 
I ja sam imala grceve svaki put. Ovaj put sam, cim sam dosla s transfera, popila Normabel da mi smiri grceve (na vlastitu ruku) i 2.d je bilo ok. Jedino kaj sam krvarila 3 dana jer su me ozlijedili na transferu

----------


## 1 zelja

Sad kad razmisljam o svemu (ozljeda pri transf, mjehur mi nije bio dovoljno pun pa su tesko i obavili transf; krvarenje, temperatura i sinusi), ne znam kako bi uopce i uspjelo. Vidjet cemo za par dana. Nada jos uvijek postoji  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

Lajka što se tiče endometrija čini mi se da je tvoj bio ok, kod mene se endo povećava za 1 po danu..na dan stoperice ovaj put bio 9..čisto dovoljno po meni.. Aspirin sam dobila zbog mutacije na pai ( trombofilije), kažu da on pospješuje prokrvljenost maternice..
Crinone gel se dobije umjesto utrića,stavlja se jednom dnevno.. Dosta se rijetko dobije u državnim klinikama jer je skup...Kad vadiš betu? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  Ja 10.4.

----------


## Lajka

Zelja- nama u petrovoj ( ne znam gdje si ti), zavisi od doktora u vezi punog mjehura privtransferu. Samo vrcic to trazi, i rekla mi s.irena da je to zato da bolje vidi maternicu buduci da jedini radi s uzv. Da inace za pun mjehur nema nikakvog drugog razloga. 
Ja ovaj put bila praznog mjehura, ali me i sam transfer bolio, i nakon njega. Nisu grcevi nego bas boli. Samo jednom me, drugi dan, grc presjekao. Krvarila sam malo, samo taj dan transfera. Ma, ne moze se ni reci da sam krvarila, samo malo roskaste boje dva put pri brisanju.
Kameleon- i ja bih mogla 10-og, ali mislim da cu taj dan raditi kucni, a u pon.betu.

----------


## una99

*kameleon* i *Lajka*  držim figice za + i beticu  :Smile: 

Sretan i blagoslovljen Uskrs svim curama sa foruma  :grouphug:

----------


## Lajka

Hvala! I ja vama sudružice u iščekivanju i sekiranju zelim sve najnajbolje za Uskrs i samo pozitivne rezultate  :grouphug: 
( sad nam bili neki gosti, drmnula sam si jeger, za cirkulaciju :Grin: ,pa kud puklo!)

----------


## una99

:Laughing:  :mama:

----------


## Varnica

Crinone gel je umjesto utrića i stavlja se navečer prije spavanja. Puno elegantnije rješenje jer se utrići stavljaju triput na dan uz preporuku ležanja cca pola sata i cure cijeli dan van.
Aspirin se daje zbog bolje prokrvljenosti maternice, u nekim klinikama daju obavezno nakon transfera, nekome zbog nalaza trombofilije.
Ja sam svaki put bila na bolovanju nakon punkcije, bila sam malo mirnija na dan transfera, ali od sljedećeg dana nisam ležala. Šetala sam laganini ttriput dnevno. Nisam radila kućanske poslove.
Bete su bile pozitivne.
Najvjerojatnije zbog loših embrija trudnoće se nisu održale. Ali to je sad već drugi problem.

----------


## Bananka

Hvala cure!

Zamolila sam mpo-dr.da napise da cu uzimati crinone gel umjesto utrogestana (jer mi utrici na poslu nisu zgodni za stavljati i lezati 30.min.) i moja soc.gin.mi ih je bez problema napisala na recept.

Svima puno ~~~~~~ za sto god trebale!

----------


## Varnica

> Draga lajka, ne znam za taj gel, nisam ga nikad koristila. Ako sam dobro zapamtila iscitavajuci sve i svasta, Utrogestane (progesteron) koristis upravo radi endometrija. Zato svakako lezi bar 30 min nakon sto stavis utrice. Ako ti nisu nista rekli (da nije zadovoljavajuce debljine), onda je vjerojatno sve u redu 
> I ja sam imala grceve svaki put. Ovaj put sam, cim sam dosla s transfera, popila Normabel da mi smiri grceve (na vlastitu ruku) i 2.d je bilo ok. Jedino kaj sam krvarila 3 dana jer su me ozlijedili na transferu


Utrogestan je progesteron odn. čuvar trudnoće. Uzima se upravo zbog očuvanja trudnoće. Isto kao i Crinone gel ili Duphastone tablete.

----------


## LaraLana

Drage moje, 
Svima koji slave zelimo sretan Uskrs ja i moja mini laralana.
Rodila sam 20.03. prekrasnu i vrlo glasnu djevojcicu tesku 3250 i dugu 50 cm.
Svima u postupcima i cekalicama bete zelim da sto prije ugledate svoje plusice i zagrlite svoje mirisljave smotoljke  :Kiss:

----------


## pak

*LaraLana* cestitam  :mama: . Uzivajte sada vas dvije.

----------


## LaraLana

:mama:   hvala pak!!!

Kako si ti?? Jesi bila u postupku?

----------


## 1 zelja

Laralana hvala ti na lijepim zeljama! I svim curkama, koje slave, zelim sretan i blagoslovljen Uskrs!

----------


## lady555

> Drage moje, 
> Svima koji slave zelimo sretan Uskrs ja i moja mini laralana.
> Rodila sam 20.03. prekrasnu i vrlo glasnu djevojcicu tesku 3250 i dugu 50 cm.
> Svima u postupcima i cekalicama bete zelim da sto prije ugledate svoje plusice i zagrlite svoje mirisljave smotoljke


laralana cestitam od srca,skoro smo mogle na isti dan roditi, želim puno sreće tebi i tvojoj bebici nadam se da ste se već navikle jedna na drugu i da nema velikih problema, moja djevojčica je također jako glasna i ljuta hehehe, puno pozzz

----------


## LaraLana

> laralana cestitam od srca,skoro smo mogle na isti dan roditi, želim puno sreće tebi i tvojoj bebici nadam se da ste se već navikle jedna na drugu i da nema velikih problema, moja djevojčica je također jako glasna i ljuta hehehe, puno pozzz


Hej lady od srca ti cestitam. Znam da si pisala da neznas dal je decko ili curica....znaci stigla je ljepotica.
Evo bila je borba al smo se uhodale. Puno mi je patronazna pomogla. Kad si ti rodila??
Jesi se mozda sa ledemo cula??? Sve smo mi tu negdje sa terminima bile za roditi??  :Kiss:  
Uzivajte i veliki cmokic  :Smile:

----------


## 1 zelja

Curke ja sinoc zaspala i nisam stavila utrice (trebala staviti u 22:30, stavila tek ujutro u 3:30), i danas me pocelo boliti ko da cu dobiti m (tako mi je skoro pred svaku m); i sad me bas uhvatila neka tjeskoba  :Sad:

----------


## Bananka

Ne moze bol biti sto si kasnije stavila utrice. I meni se znalo dogoditi da zakasnim.
Nadam se da je od implantacije! Koji ti je dan vraceno i koj ti je dnt (dan nakon transfera)?
Drzi se!

----------


## maca2

LaraLana-čestitam! 
Mazite se, pazite i uživajte  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pak

> hvala pak!!!
> 
> Kako si ti?? Jesi bila u postupku?


Dobro je iako se nebi zalila da je bolje. Bila je punkcija 28.3. nismo stigli do ET a. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 1 zelja

Curke ja sinoc zaspala i nisam stavila utrice (trebala staviti u 22:30, stavila tek ujutro u 3:30), i danas me pocelo boliti ko da cu dobiti m (tako mi je skoro pred svaku m); i sad me bas uhvatila neka tjeskoba  :Sad:

----------


## 1 zelja

> Dobro je iako se nebi zalila da je bolje. Bila je punkcija 28.3. nismo stigli do ET a.


Pak jesi bila na VV? Mislim da smo bile skupa na punkciji...

----------


## 1 zelja

> Pak jesi bila na VV? Mislim da smo bile skupa na punkciji...


Sorry, pobrkala datume  :Sad:  ja bila tj ranije

----------


## pak

> Pak jesi bila na VV? Mislim da smo bile skupa na punkciji...



Ja sam u Rijeci. :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

*1 zelja* povišenatemperatura ti je i od utrića  :Wink: 
vita22 i druge cure, mi smo dobili 4 js, ali smo ih morali zamrznuti. Moram maknuti polip krajem mjeseca, pa ćemo najesen nastaviti s oplodnjom i transferom.

----------


## Ginger

zelimo_bebu di si? beta?

1zelja nije to nista strasno, ne boli te jer si zakasnila s utricem

Sneki  :Kiss:

----------


## 1 zelja

Evo me cure, cekam i dalje. Betu vadim prekosutra. (.)(.) mi se ispuhale, jos su lagano bolne, i dalje sam pod temp (37,4 moja standardna temp kad imam upalu sinusa), i imam povremene bolove ko da mi stize m. A sad vidjet cemo, sve moze biti i ne mora. Bozja volja.
Sad sam stalno na forumu i iscitavam te simptome, a tako svaki put  :Smile: , a pravilo je da pravila nema  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana-čestitam! 
> Mazite se, pazite i uživajte


Hvala maca  :Wink:  
Tebi zelim da sto prije ugledas svoj drugi plusic  :Kiss:

----------


## 1 zelja

> *1 zelja* povišenatemperatura ti je i od utrića 
> vita22 i druge cure, mi smo dobili 4 js, ali smo ih morali zamrznuti. Moram maknuti polip krajem mjeseca, pa ćemo najesen nastaviti s oplodnjom i transferom.


Snekica, zelim da ti taj jesenji postupak bude uspjesan!  :Smile:

----------


## 1 zelja

Cure evo mene ponovno  :Smile: 
(.)(.) se ispuhale skroz i vise ne bole, temp pala na 37; u trbuhu lagani pms bolovi. Sutra je beta pa cemo vidjeti ako m prije ne dodje.

----------


## miuta821

Meni je sve propalo stalno to kapi nekako danas vise.idem dr da vidim sta kazu.ne vrijedi vise cekati.moracu se pripremit za moje zmrzlice

----------


## miuta821

> Cure evo mene ponovno 
> (.)(.) se ispuhale skroz i vise ne bole, temp pala na 37; u trbuhu lagani pms bolovi. Sutra je beta pa cemo vidjeti ako m prije ne dodje.


Drzim fige

----------


## 1 zelja

> Drzim fige


Hvala ti draga! I ja tebi drzim fige! Vjerujem da jos nije gotovo.  :Smile:  Najbolje da nazoves doktoricu i pitas nju kaj napraviti. Grlim te! BB cmok

----------


## Lajka

Pozdrav,cure :Smile:  Kupila sam test, ali cvrsto odlucila ne raditi ga prije petka  :kettlebell: 
Nego, citam ovdje...i citam da je svaki simptom koji neka od nas navede- od utrica. Pr.bolne grudi, bol u trbuhu, promjene raspolozenja, pa cak i temperatura... Od kud vam te info? Ja uvijek citam recept, tamo o tome ni slova, dapace, pise ako ste primjetile nuspojavu koja na receptu nije navedena da se to odmah javi lijecniku.  :Confused:

----------


## žužy

Lajka,to ti z nas radi dr Gugl  :lool: 
Pokušaj malo istražiti kaj progesteron čini organizmu u lutealnoj fazi..sigurno budeš našla nešto slično.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama za debele plusiće,lijepe betice,za taman duplanja i sveee potrebno  :grouphug:

----------


## 1 zelja

> Lajka,to ti z nas radi dr Gugl 
> Pokušaj malo istražiti kaj progesteron čini organizmu u lutealnoj fazi..sigurno budeš našla nešto slično.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama za debele plusiće,lijepe betice,za taman duplanja i sveee potrebno


Potpisujem zuzy!  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Drage moje, 
> Svima koji slave zelimo sretan Uskrs ja i moja mini laralana.
> Rodila sam 20.03. prekrasnu i vrlo glasnu djevojcicu tesku 3250 i dugu 50 cm.
> Svima u postupcima i cekalicama bete zelim da sto prije ugledate svoje plusice i zagrlite svoje mirisljave smotoljke



Draga LaraLana,čestitam od srca na maloj curici!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ginger

Lajka, dobro zuzy kaze - pogledaj sto radi progesteron
A znamo i iz iskustva...

----------


## Lajka

ja iz iskustva ne znam nista, svaki put mi je drugacije  :Sad: 
Zelja kaze da su joj se grudi sad ispuhale, kako je onda to povezano s utricima? ( pretpostavljam da ih i dalje uzima)
Ne kazem nista, ali mozda je neozbiljno ako stvarno ima temp zbog upale sinusa sve tako olako svaliti na utrice. Mozda bolje da si ode provjeriti krvnu sliku da se vidi ev.upala.
Nisam citala gugl, ali vjerojatno ima veze i koliko dugo tko uzima progesterom, i u kojim kolicinama...

----------


## LaraLana

> Draga LaraLana,čestitam od srca na maloj curici!


Hvala ti draga moja zuzy   :Kiss:  
Zelim ti da sto prije zagrlis svog smotuljka  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

> ja iz iskustva ne znam nista, svaki put mi je drugacije 
> Zelja kaze da su joj se grudi sad ispuhale, kako je onda to povezano s utricima? ( pretpostavljam da ih i dalje uzima)
> Ne kazem nista, ali mozda je neozbiljno ako stvarno ima temp zbog upale sinusa sve tako olako svaliti na utrice. Mozda bolje da si ode provjeriti krvnu sliku da se vidi ev.upala.
> Nisam citala gugl, ali vjerojatno ima veze i koliko dugo tko uzima progesterom, i u kojim kolicinama...


Pa ovisi kolika je temperatura
Progesteron ju lagano povisi, recimo meni nikad nije isla iznad 37, al ja inace imam jako nisku temperaturu
Kod mene je 37,5 bolest
A cice nisu ni u svakoj trudnoci iste
Kad nisam ostala trudna bile su napuhane sve dok sam uzimala prog
A u jednoj od trudnoca su se ispuhale prije bete, u drugoj u 8tt (a rodjena zdrava djeca)
Poanta je da prave trudnicke simptome osjetis tek nakon dobro pozitivne bete, kad vec znas da si trudna
Sve ovo prije je li-la, jer je beta preniska da bi izazvala ne znam kakve simptome

----------


## 1 zelja

Evo mene curke. Na zalost nista, β=3. U 6.mj idemo ponovo. Zelim vam puno srece!!!

----------


## Lajka

Zelja, zao mi je, sta reci... Poznat osjecaj, grozan... :Sad: 
Ginger, ma, samo sam razmisljala naglas...da mozda preveliku vaznost, ili krivnju svaljujemo na utrice. 
Malo sam si sve to pretumbavala u glavi, te svoje bolove u trbuhu...otkud, kako i zasto...pa sam dosla do zakljucka, uz naravno, posljedicu samog postupka transfera, da mogu biti i posljedica stimulacije. 
Prvi put sam bila u prirodnom postupku, i nakon transfera apsolutno nikakvi simptomi, za vrijeme uzimanja utrica. A, sad, stimulacija, i vec prije aspiracije trbuh sam osjecala kao bacvu, a nakon transf.bolovi se pojacali i bas sam osjecala jajnike kako me rasturaju. Evo, jucer i danas, 8 dnt, bol prestaje, tako da sam sigurna da je to jos bilo od stimulacije. I na receptu tih tableta koje sam pila 3/4 prostora posveceno je nuspojavama, kad sam to procitala bilo me strah primiti kutiju u ruke, a kamoli poceti piti. Kad sam popila, legla sam i cekala sto ce biti  :Shock:  :Grin: 
( iako pise da se nuspojave pocinju pojavljivati oko 3 tjedna nakon pocetka uzimanja)
Za temp sam reagirala jer sam se ove jeseni i zime naužila upale sinusa, i upravo sam stalno takvu temp imala, 37 sa nesto sitno gore dole. 
Zelja, mjeris li jos temp, kakva ti je?

----------


## miuta821

Nista ni od mene cure.idem iduci mj na kraj nazad.sretno svima

----------


## 1 zelja

> Zelja, zao mi je, sta reci... Poznat osjecaj, grozan...
> Ginger, ma, samo sam razmisljala naglas...da mozda preveliku vaznost, ili krivnju svaljujemo na utrice. 
> Malo sam si sve to pretumbavala u glavi, te svoje bolove u trbuhu...otkud, kako i zasto...pa sam dosla do zakljucka, uz naravno, posljedicu samog postupka transfera, da mogu biti i posljedica stimulacije. 
> Prvi put sam bila u prirodnom postupku, i nakon transfera apsolutno nikakvi simptomi, za vrijeme uzimanja utrica. A, sad, stimulacija, i vec prije aspiracije trbuh sam osjecala kao bacvu, a nakon transf.bolovi se pojacali i bas sam osjecala jajnike kako me rasturaju. Evo, jucer i danas, 8 dnt, bol prestaje, tako da sam sigurna da je to jos bilo od stimulacije. I na receptu tih tableta koje sam pila 3/4 prostora posveceno je nuspojavama, kad sam to procitala bilo me strah primiti kutiju u ruke, a kamoli poceti piti. Kad sam popila, legla sam i cekala sto ce biti 
> ( iako pise da se nuspojave pocinju pojavljivati oko 3 tjedna nakon pocetka uzimanja)
> Za temp sam reagirala jer sam se ove jeseni i zime naužila upale sinusa, i upravo sam stalno takvu temp imala, 37 sa nesto sitno gore dole. 
> Zelja, mjeris li jos temp, kakva ti je?


Hvala ti draga. Mjerim, 37,2. I dalje je prisutna od sinusa.

----------


## 1 zelja

> Nista ni od mene cure.idem iduci mj na kraj nazad.sretno svima


Miuta draga, drzi se! Mozda se i vidimo opet  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> Miuta draga, drzi se! Mozda se i vidimo opet


Da i ti draga budi optimist.macar je to tesko.meni sad rastura neznam kako sutra budem na poso.

----------


## Lajka

Drzite se, cure. I, ne ponovilo se.
U takvom sam sad nekom bedu, da sam sigurna da vam se pridruzujem.

----------


## miuta821

> Drzite se, cure. I, ne ponovilo se.
> U takvom sam sad nekom bedu, da sam sigurna da vam se pridruzujem.


Nemoj tako neka bude i neko sa dobre vijestii sretnoo!!!!

----------


## Katjuša

*zelja & miuta* grlim vas, baš mi je žao  :Sad:  i pridružujem vam se.. 

jučer negativan test popodne, i pomirim se sa time, onda jutros neka sjenka i nada odmah jer nikad ni sjenu nisam vidjela, i evo sad M kreće.. 
Danas 11 dpt, 14 dpo. Sad jedino ne znam što sa utrićima? Odmah prestajem ili?

----------


## Katjuša

*Lajka*  od tebe čekamo lijepe vijesti!  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> *zelja & miuta* grlim vas, baš mi je žao  i pridružujem vam se.. 
> 
> jučer negativan test popodne, i pomirim se sa time, onda jutros neka sjenka i nada odmah jer nikad ni sjenu nisam vidjela, i evo sad M kreće.. 
> Danas 11 dpt, 14 dpo. Sad jedino ne znam što sa utrićima? Odmah prestajem ili?


Ako ne curi jako mozes pojacati utrice tako meni rekla dr4-2.ja sam po danu popila i kad sam isla spavat stavila .neznam ja sam danas prestala nakon bete ali me rastura i jako jako curi.mozda imas bolije srece od mene.

----------


## bubekica

Katjusa, miruj, pojacaj utrice i cekaj betu. Mozes je izvaditi i ranije, ali niposto nemoj prekidati terapiju prije nego je izvadis.

----------


## lady555

> Hej lady od srca ti cestitam. Znam da si pisala da neznas dal je decko ili curica....znaci stigla je ljepotica.
> Evo bila je borba al smo se uhodale. Puno mi je patronazna pomogla. Kad si ti rodila??
> Jesi se mozda sa ledemo cula??? Sve smo mi tu negdje sa terminima bile za roditi??  
> Uzivajte i veliki cmokic


da da mala ljepotica je stigla, rodila sam 18.3. i ledamo se nikako ne javlja nadam se da je sve u redu,,,,termini su nam bili u par dana,uživamo koliko možemo nadam se da je tako i kod vas, puno pozzz

----------


## Bananka

Cure s negativnim ishodom, zao mi je! Odtugujte i krenite dalje!

Katjusa, drzim fige da sve bude ok!

Kameleon, di si nam?

----------


## Ginger

Cure, zao mi je  :Sad: 

i ne prekidar terapiju dok ne izvadite betu

Lajka, je, razlika je izmedju prirodnjaka i stimuluranog
Ipak je kod stimuliranog organizam pod opterecenjem
Ja sam govorila o simptomima jako rane trudnoce, ne o bolesti (i nas su doma dotukle ove zime, uzas)
Drzte se cure!

----------


## LaraLana

Curke zao mi je ;( 
Grlim vas jako.
Ginger vam je vec napisala za terapiju.

----------


## eryngium

Naravno da nisam uspjela izdržati do preporuke za vađenje bete. Danas, 15dnt 3dnevnog 6st beta 670,7.

Cure kojima ovaj put nije uspjelo,  :fige:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da idući put bude dobitni!  :grouphug:

----------


## kudri

jeee, bravo!! čestitam!!!

----------


## una99

*eryngium*  :Klap:  :Klap: 

Svin mojim tužnicama jedan veliki  :grouphug:

----------


## miuta821

> Naravno da nisam uspjela izdržati do preporuke za vađenje bete. Danas, 15dnt 3dnevnog 6st beta 670,7.
> 
> Cure kojima ovaj put nije uspjelo,  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da idući put bude dobitni!


Cestitam!!!

----------


## bubekica

Eryngium cestitam!!!! Krasna brojka!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## 1 zelja

Eryngium cestitam!!! Puno srece dalje vam zelim!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*eryngium* čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## maca2

*eryngium* čestitam!!!
koliko sam pročitala na temi Vuk Vrhovac i *zelimo_bebu* nam je isto trudnica! 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## LaraLana

> Naravno da nisam uspjela izdržati do preporuke za vađenje bete. Danas, 15dnt 3dnevnog 6st beta 670,7.
> 
> Cure kojima ovaj put nije uspjelo,  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da idući put bude dobitni!


Prekrasno  :Smile:  
Cestitam!!!!

----------


## Bananka

Eryngium, cestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Naravno da nisam uspjela izdržati do preporuke za vađenje bete. Danas, 15dnt 3dnevnog 6st beta 670,7.
> 
> Cure kojima ovaj put nije uspjelo,  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da idući put bude dobitni!


Od srca cestitam  :Smile:   :Kiss:  
Nek bude uredna i skolska  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

*eryngium*, drago mi je da si išla vadit betu i *čestitam*!!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> *eryngium* čestitam!!!
> koliko sam pročitala na temi Vuk Vrhovac i *zelimo_bebu* nam je isto trudnica!


Čestitam i ja  :Smile: 

Jesam jesam.....sa GV od 3 mm 14 dnt  :Smile:

----------


## kudri

ej draga, na koju ti se to betu vidjelo? na 657? ili si uzv radila koji dan kasnije? kad ideš na idući čuti srčeko?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Vidjelo se na dan kasnije od bete 657....idem u nedjelju opet na UZV da potvrdimo GV...sad je bila jaaako mala...a srce neam pojma kada....

----------


## bubekica

*STUDENI  2014. (5)*
sara10, FET, Cito (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)
ivana.sky spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
Sanjolina, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
littlemouse1, 1.IVF
Angely4you, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF) gemini

*PROSINAC  2014. (4)*
Twinolina, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za treću bebu gemini
vita22 spontana trudnoća
malena19, VV, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu
geta, IVF, Belgija trudilica za drugu bebu

*SIJEČANJ  2015. (2)*
MallaPlava, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
vojvodjanka, FET, Norveška, (nakon 1xIVF)

*VELJAČA  2015. (4)*
dunja12, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon1xIVF) gemini
PinaColada, IVF
manola, IVF
Muma, spontana trudnoća

*OŽUJAK  2015. (3)*
zelimo_bebu, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
eryngium, KBC Ri, IVF
kudri, spontana trudnoća

 :štrika: *BETOČEKALICE*
corinaII, trudilica za drugu bebu
dalmatinka1983, FET (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
drama_queen, IVF
Katjuša, IVF
Lajka

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
*AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~* 
suncokret19, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)

*4/2015:* una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); mona22, VV, IVF (nakon3xIVF, 2xFET, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI,  1xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET); Njuskalica, Poliklinika Škvorc, IVF; antony34, Podobnik, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); mimadz, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF);
*5/2015:*  dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xAIH,  2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 2xIVF); Bubimitka81, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) trudilica za drugu bebu

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
aboni76, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Anci272, Angus, antesa, Antonella14, antony34 , arlena, artisan, baby14, Bananka, barkica, Bea, bebushkica, bernica, beti79,  BigBlue, biska, BlueI, bmaric, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubicazubica, Cannisa, carrie2812, cerepaha, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, Dalmašica, dalmatinka1983,  Darkica, daxy, dea84, Deamar,  dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, dunja12, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, emiro, Enrika,  florjan, Frćka,  fuksija, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo, giga, gigii, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, HelloKitty, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, hrki , ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivancica_1982, Iva28, ivica_k , izluđena,  ivka, jadro, JelTom, Joss, kameleon, kata.klik, keti10, kik@, kiki30, kikolina, kitty, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija,  kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, lemmingsica, Leva, Lexus, libertas8, lion heart, lora82, lulu79,  luna2, ljube, ljubi,  maca2, Maybe baby, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica, Mala Maja, Mala28, malenna88, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marias, marincezg, Marlen,  Marnie, marryy, Mary123, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, Medeja, meki, mendula71, mg1975, milivoj73, miny, Missixty, miuta821, mona22, mostarka86, my_heart, mura, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Newbie, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv,  ninanina35, nina32, nina977, Ninchi_Zg, nirvana, nova21, njanja1, orhideja., osijek, pak, PapigaCapo, PetraP, philipa, Pika80, pingwin, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Samanta, Sandra1971, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sissy75, skandy, Skura, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna 1506, Strašna,  sushi, s_iva, *sunisshining*,  špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaH, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, tulipan83, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, venera82, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zadnjivoz, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu, žužy, 1 zelja  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

cure, pliz, ako neka hoce preuzeti listu...
ako bas nema dobrovoljaca - molim da mi javite ako ima gresaka na postojecoj! hvala!

----------


## eryngium

Hvala svima na čestitkama! Nek vas svih redom čim prije iznenadi ovako kako je mene.

Bubekica  :Klap:  i  :Naklon:  za listu. Nisam dobrovoljac jer bi pol ljudi sigurno pogubila.  :Confused:

----------


## sushi

eryngium čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## pak

> Naravno da nisam uspjela izdržati do preporuke za vađenje bete. Danas, 15dnt 3dnevnog 6st beta 670,7.
> 
> Cure kojima ovaj put nije uspjelo,  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da idući put bude dobitni!


Cestitam!!! Super brojcica.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## 1 zelja

> Da i ti draga budi optimist.macar je to tesko.meni sad rastura neznam kako sutra budem na poso.


Znam da je.  :Sad:  Isplaci se, a onda probaj pustiti i koncentrirati se odmah na iduci postupak. Do tad pazi na sebe da budes zdrava i opustena.

----------


## pak

Tuznicama saljem  :grouphug: 
Katjusa kakvo je stanje? ~~~~~~~~~~~ za +

----------


## Katjuša

*eryngium* & *zelimo_bebu* čestitam na betama i lijepim vijestima  :Heart:  :Heart: 

kod mene od jučer baš pravo krvarenje.. Danas sam iša vaditi betu ali kasno, pa ne znam kad će mi sutra biti rezultati.. Samo da znam više što sa utrićima.
Koliko ih ima smisla vaginalno kad krvarim (i to pošteno)?

I znam da ima svakakvih slučajeva ali uglavnom cure prokrvare nakon što prestanu sa progesteronom.. A meni ni dan nije kasnila.. 

*bubekica* stvarno svaka čast za listu  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Katjusa,
pij utrice dok docekas betu. Ja svaki put prokrvarim na utricima.

----------


## Katjuša

> Katjusa,
> pij utrice dok docekas betu. Ja svaki put prokrvarim na utricima.


hvala ti na brzom odgovoru  :Wink:  znači nije toliko čudno..
Sinoć i jutros sam bila popila, i jutros mi je na pola sata došlo toliko loše da sam se skoro srušila. Čak ne mučnina nego potpuna dezorijentiranost, ne znam kako opisati, kao da mi je netko smrdao centar za ravnotežu  :Sad:

----------


## tulipan83

i ja sam sad pila utriće kad sam prokrvarila. tak su mi rekli. isto smušena, vrtoglavica, ma užas. a znala sam ih i prije popiti i ništa. sad mi je baš loše bilo od njih.
ja sutra idem na kontrolu nakon kiretaže. neznam kad opet smijem na FET??

----------


## miuta821

> i ja sam sad pila utriće kad sam prokrvarila. tak su mi rekli. isto smušena, vrtoglavica, ma užas. a znala sam ih i prije popiti i ništa. sad mi je baš loše bilo od njih.
> ja sutra idem na kontrolu nakon kiretaže. neznam kad opet smijem na FET??


Ja mislim da ako bude sve ok budes brzo.meni rekla drJ da iduci mj21dnc idem na kontrol ako bude ok u 6mj idemo na fet

----------


## Snekica

*eryngium* i *zelimo_bebu* sretno dalje!!! 
tužnice... šta reći osim da vas grlim i da znam kako se osjećate  :Sad:

----------


## Katjuša

eto zaokružila sam danas ovu priču sa negativnom betom, idemo dalje..

----------


## hrki

*eryngium i zelimo_bebu *  čestitam cure,sretno dalje!!!!
svim tužnicama šaljem ogroman hug :Love:

----------


## 1 zelja

> eto zaokružila sam danas ovu priču sa negativnom betom, idemo dalje..


Zao mi je Katjusa  :Sad: 
Drzi se!

----------


## Romeo85

Drz se Katjusa, doci ce sreca i k tebi....i svima nama ostalima.. Treba samo biti strpljiv i pozitivan, znam da je tesko..vjerovatno se jos kockice nisu poslagale, oprosti ako nabrajam bezveze, samo te zelim utjesiti... Sretno...

----------


## Kadauna

> *1 zelja* povišenatemperatura ti je i od utrića 
> vita22 i druge cure, mi smo dobili 4 js, ali smo ih morali zamrznuti. Moram maknuti polip krajem mjeseca, pa ćemo najesen nastaviti s oplodnjom i transferom.


kasnim - Snekice oprosti - nije me bilo danima jer me nije bilo doma pa tako niti pri kompu pošteno. Drago mi je zbog 4 j.s. što je skroz ok, i iskreno drago mi je što idete maknuti polip - sve znaš. Nadam se plodnoj jeseni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

> Naravno da nisam uspjela izdržati do preporuke za vađenje bete. Danas, 15dnt 3dnevnog 6st beta 670,7.
> 
> Cure kojima ovaj put nije uspjelo,  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da idući put bude dobitni!


čestitam eryngium, ovo je prirodnjak u Rijeci? Oni su se svojevremeno hvalili s vrlo dobrim rezultatima čistih prirodnjaka, to je bez ičega, bez klomifena? Samo štoperica? Jako mi je i dragi - kad vidim da je 6-stanični embriji bio šesti dan - ja uvijek pomalo skeptična prema tim malo zakašnjelima ili nepravilnima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje i javljaj obavezno!


zelimo_bebu ... tvoj nick dugo pamtim na ovom forumu - jako mi je drago čitati o tvojoj pozitivnoj beti i sad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv

----------


## eryngium

> čestitam eryngium, ovo je prirodnjak u Rijeci? Oni su se svojevremeno hvalili s vrlo dobrim rezultatima čistih prirodnjaka, to je bez ičega, bez klomifena? Samo štoperica? Jako mi je i dragi - kad vidim da je 6-stanični embriji bio šesti dan - ja uvijek pomalo skeptična prema tim malo zakašnjelima ili nepravilnima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje i javljaj obavezno!


Hvala, hvala! 
Je, je, prirodnjak samo sa štopericom. Embrij je bio 6 stanični na 3dan, ne šesti. Nisam baš bila optimistična jer sam i prvi put u prirodnjaku dobila 6st na 3 dan pa od njega ni bilo ni sjene od crtice na testu.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Katjuša

> Zao mi je Katjusa 
> Drzi se!





> Drz se Katjusa, doci ce sreca i k tebi....i svima nama ostalima.. Treba samo biti strpljiv i pozitivan, znam da je tesko..vjerovatno se jos kockice nisu poslagale, oprosti ako nabrajam bezveze, samo te zelim utjesiti... Sretno...


hvala cure, stvarno sam ok, sa ranijim piškanjem testova se već privikneš na bjelinu testa pa do bete već samo čekaš da sve završi.. Meni se to naguralo u dva dana pa me baš iscrpilo - negativan test, pa sjena i isti dan menga stigla.. Pa čekanje bete, i evo sad već danas 4dc.
Ovaj ciklus ne idemo u postupak, moram se javiti u kbc da vidimo za dalje. Ovaj ciklus se doma opuštamo  :Grin: 

*eryngium* još jednom da ti čestitam  :Smile:  hoćeš betu ponavljati? Kad se dolje javljaš na humanu? znači ovo ti je drugi prirodni IVF?

----------


## eryngium

> *eryngium* još jednom da ti čestitam  hoćeš betu ponavljati? Kad se dolje javljaš na humanu? znači ovo ti je drugi prirodni IVF?



Hvala još jednom,  :Love: . Mislim izvaditi betu još u ponedjeljak i onda im se javiti s nalazima jer nemam pojma šta i kako dalje ide. Da, ovo mi je drugi IVF u prirodnom ciklusu.

----------


## Kadauna

ma joj eryngium - sorry na grešci - vidjeh da je *treći dan 6-stanični* i mislila sam reći da sam upravo uvijek sumnjičava prema tim malo zakašnjelim embrijima - jer je većina embrija 3. dan ustvari 8-staničnih - zato zakašnjeli - sorry na grešci sa šesti dan. 

Enivej - sretno za dalje i 

cure - jutro svima - i runda rakije u ranu zoru  :pivo:  a za one koji ne mogu - runda jutarnje kavice  :Coffee:

----------


## eryngium

Fala, fala, poslužujem se s  :Coffee: .
Dijelim tvoju sumnjičavost. Rekli su mi da se ne zabrinjavam previše jer da su ga gledali malo kasnije možda bi bio 8st. Nije me to baš utješilo... Nakon transfera nisam se ni nadala da će biti šta od tog mog late bloomera 6st. Al, eto iznenađenja. Meni je i pozitivna beta velika stvar. Vidjet ćemo kako će dalje biti.  :fige:

----------


## pak

Jutro. Kako svi ovdje znamo garancije ne postoje ni sa 8st. ni sa blasticama ni sa nicim.
Zato cu ja cu jednu  :pivo: za tvoj 6st. Biti ce to ok.

----------


## Kadauna

eryngium - ako ti išta znači - pravilni (parni) malo zakašnjeli imaju opet mnogo bolje izglede nego neparni (npr. 7-stanični treći dan) tako da ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i naravno da je beta ogromna stvar, čekamo duplanje, zatim uzv i onda sve redom - been there - MPO trudnoća je uglavnom trudnoća s puno strahova - puno znamo - previše brinemo, ali to je tako. Sad korak po korak pa vibr vibr za duplanje

----------


## Ginger

eryngium, beta je krasna, samo polako dalje!

Kadauna, moja prva curka je 7-stanicni treci dan  :Smile: 
A treca curka je 8-stanicni, obje cisti prirodnjak
S tim da su mi za tecu curku napomenuli da je cak i malo prebrzo bila 8st i da ni to nije bas najbolje

----------


## eryngium

Hvala drage moje! <3
Bilo bi najbolje kad bi mozak imao off botun. Dok to ne izmisle, idemo dan po dan...

----------


## Inesz

evo,
mi smo imali pravilan, bez fragmentacija 6-stanični 3. dan 

 :Smile: 
eryngium čestitam i veseli se trudnoći!

----------


## LaraLana

> eryngium - ako ti išta znači - pravilni (parni) malo zakašnjeli imaju opet mnogo bolje izglede nego neparni (npr. 7-stanični treći dan) tako da ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> i naravno da je beta ogromna stvar, čekamo duplanje, zatim uzv i onda sve redom - been there - MPO trudnoća je uglavnom trudnoća s puno strahova - puno znamo - previše brinemo, ali to je tako. Sad korak po korak pa vibr vibr za duplanje


Kadauma ovo je meni moj embriolog rekao kad mi je govorio o dvodnevnim i trodnevnim embrijima.

----------


## adriaa

i moj je bio sedmostanicni treci dan, prirodnjak i evo nas u 30tt

----------


## LaraLana

> eryngium, beta je krasna, samo polako dalje!
> 
> Kadauna, moja prva curka je 7-stanicni treci dan 
> A treca curka je 8-stanicni, obje cisti prirodnjak
> S tim da su mi za tecu curku napomenuli da je cak i malo prebrzo bila 8st i da ni to nije bas najbolje


Ginger a i za ovo mi je bas rekao da nekad znaju biti prebrzi na treci dan i da misli da su parni bolji. Al evo ti si primjer a sigurno ima jos cura sa lijepim betama i prekrasnim bebacima  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

Meni su vracena dva dvodnevna, 4-stanicni i 5-stanicni, bez fragementacija. Koja je od ova dva moja curka pojma nemam.

----------


## Inesz

> evo,
> mi smo imali pravilan, bez fragmentacija 6-stanični 3. dan 
> 
> 
> eryngium čestitam i veseli se trudnoći!


dopuna:
onaj 6 stanični 3. dan, neki dan napunio 3 godine  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> dopuna:
> onaj 6 stanični 3. dan, neki dan napunio 3 godine


Divno inesz. I nek jos puno puno rockasa proslavite  :Kiss:

----------


## sushi

pridruzujem se  :pivo:  i drzim fige za dalje eryngium  :Smile: 
z_b cestitam!!

----------


## LaraLana

Cure dal neka od vas zna mozda jel i ove godine kongres u Njemackoj kao i prosle godine krajem lipnja i pocetkom srpnja?

----------


## bubekica

Ako mislis na eshre - ove godine je u portugalu.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ako mislis na eshre - ove godine je u portugalu.


Hvala bubek, mislim da je taj  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Kadauna, lijepo te je čitati <3 
Što se polipa tiče, nadam se da ga ne bude kad budem trebala na op.  :Wink:

----------


## eryngium

Ponovila sam danas betu. 4238 U/L. Ako se ravnamo po duplanju svakih 48h malo je pretjerala (trebala je biti na 1/2 te vrijednosti), ha?   :Confused: 

Možda paničarim bezveze...

----------


## kudri

draga, dupla se svakih 24-28 h. sve ok :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> draga, dupla se svakih 24-28 h. sve ok


Fala i ođe! 
Rundica  :pivo:  za svih!

----------


## kudri

24-48 :D sorkač, ali eto, mislim da ti se skroz ok dupla. i meni je išlo brže nego što je trebalo, pa me brinulo, pa se ipak nadam da je sve ok. kad ćeš na uzv?

----------


## LaraLana

<1200  48-72 h
1200-6000  72-96 h
To je kao pravilno dupliranje al nemora bas biti kod svakoga da se u sat dupla kao sto pise.

Sretno cure  :Smile:

----------


## Katjuša

*eryngium*  super je beta!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## eryngium

> <1200  48-72 h
> 1200-6000  72-96 h
> To je kao pravilno dupliranje al nemora bas biti kod svakoga da se u sat dupla kao sto pise.
> 
> Sretno cure


Uf, odmah mi je lakše. Tnx!

----------


## Kadauna

odlicna beta eryngium

.. sreeeeeetnoooooooo I

----------


## una99

Ja sutra imam aspiraciju, ovaj put sve nešto krivo krenulo tako da nemam snage ni pisati..... Dovoljno je reći samo da sam u subotu morala 2 puta iz slavonije putovat u Zg. zbog nsporazuma sa dežurnim doktorom..... Jućer na ultarzvuku jedan folikul 24 ( gotovo smo sigurni da je cista), drugi je 19 mm  -  jadan rezultat nakon 300 IU puregona dnevno - zadnji stimulirani postupak  :gaah:

----------


## žužy

Uf *una*...grlim  :Love:  neznam kaj bi ti rekla pametnoga...samo šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## laine

Cure, ne znam gdje bi postavila pitanje, ispričavam se ako sam van teme. Zvala sam danas da vidim da li su se jajne stanice oplodile (bilo ih je 4) dobila sam odgovor neka nazovem sutra da se vidi kako će to ići. Što bi sad to značilo?  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

*laine* ,shvati to pozitivno  :Smile:  da se nisu oplodile rekli bi ti da vjerojatno dođeš sutra tamo.
Uglavnom ne kažu detalje preko telefona,a možda su danas u tom trenutku bile u fazi djeljenja pa ti ni nisu znali reči kakve su.
 :fige:  da se sve 4 dijele kako treba i da te sutra dočekaju lijepe vijesti.

----------


## una99

hvala *žužy*

----------


## Inesz

drage cure šaljem veliki zagrljaj tužnicama, a novim trudnicama puno dobrih ~~~~~



Tjedan borbe protiv neplodnosti je pred nama, pogledajte temu:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87751-T...28#post2759128

----------


## kameleon

I ja nazdravljam za eryngium - inu betu  :Very Happy:  i dalje samo polako ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Una jako mi je žao, ali vibram iz petnih žila da bude sve ok  :Kiss:  
Pitanje :Imam frendicu koja je u postupku i 7dc ima iscjedak kao usred ovulacije pa je u panici, tek četvrtak fm,inače ima ovulacije oko 12 dc. Imao netko nešto slično?  Kaže da je baš kao ovulacijska sluz.. 
Svima još malo  ~~~~~~~~~, nek se nađe  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

kameleon,
normalno je to, raste estradiol jer je vise folikula pa ima i sluzi. Meni obicno krene 6dc u stimuliranima.

----------


## bubekica

ovogodisnja setnja  :Smile: 

ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87758-%...nost-quot-2015

----------


## una99

Jučer aspirirana 1 js i 2 ciste, danas zovem lab.  :scared:

----------


## sara79

> Jučer aspirirana 1 js i 2 ciste, danas zovem lab.


Draga drzim fige da se lijepo oplodi i dijeli  :Kiss:  
Jel to bilo sad s klomifenom pa otud te ciste ili?

----------


## pak

*una99* drzim fige za dobre vijesti iz laba  :fige:

----------


## una99

hvala curke
uvijek imam bar 1 cistu - endometrioza  :Evil or Very Mad:  (  stimulacija puregon 300 IU dnevnom), ovaj put baš sam grozno reagirala odnosno nereagirala na stimulaciju.

----------


## kameleon

Una 99 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum!!  :Kiss:

----------


## una99

zvala lab. kažu da se još nije olpodila ili se olpdila a da oni nisu vidjeli, zanči još se nije podjelila daju joj šanse do sutra...... katastrofa ...... jel ima netko sa ovakvim slučajem pa da je ipak sve bilo ok

----------


## eryngium

Una99  :Love:  nemam ti ništa pametno za reći  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## una99

znam da su šanse male  ali nada umire zadnja  :drama:

----------


## laine

Una evo meni se to dogodilo, prvi dan ništa drugi se oplodila danas bila na transferu, kažu lijepa osmostanična. Ne gubi nadu!!!!

----------


## una99

*laine* drzim fige za tvoju bubicu  :Heart:  Puno ti hvala bar malo si me ohrabrila  :Shy kiss:

----------


## bubekica

cure, ususret tjednu borbe protiv neplodnosti  - pozivam vas na presvlacenje avatara - naci cete ga u galeriji pod - postavke - uredi avatar.

----------


## bubekica

nakon setnje obicno bude gladnih, zapisite se za rucak na http://goo.gl/forms/IxcZl51Lti


 :Smile:   :Mljac:   :kuhar:   :njam:

----------


## Snekica

una, da bude sve u redu i da slijediš laine s lijepim cvjetićem! 
bubekice, znala sam, sad kad ja ne mogu doći imate i ručak!  :Razz:  ok, i zadnji put smo si lijepo poručale  :Smile:  ad idem u garderobu na presvlačenje

----------


## Katjuša

*una99* vibram jako za lijepe vijesti sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*laine* ~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvicu mali da se primi

----------


## una99

koju ja sreću imam da mi u zadnjem stimuliranom ciklusu stanica bude neoplođena zato što je nezrela. Nema mi logike ako su mi aspiracije dosad bile 18 dc, najranije 15 dc zašto su mi sada radili 10 dc...... da negovorim da mi je dežurni doktor htio spičit štopericu već 6 dc.... Neznam šta bi rekla .... :Nope:

----------


## laine

Una baš mi je jako žao, nemam riječi da te umirim...  :Sad:  drži se!

----------


## maca2

Una-jako, jako mi je žao...
Posebice je ovo strašno što ti je bio zadnji stimulirani postupak preko HZZO-a  :Sad: 
Nadam se da imate mogućnosti za nastaviti dalje privatno...

----------


## eryngium

> koju ja sreću imam da mi u zadnjem stimuliranom ciklusu stanica bude neoplođena zato što je nezrela. Nema mi logike ako su mi aspiracije dosad bile 18 dc, najranije 15 dc zašto su mi sada radili 10 dc...... da negovorim da mi je dežurni doktor htio spičit štopericu već 6 dc.... Neznam šta bi rekla ....


 :grouphug:  draga...
Ne bih se složila da je loša sreća u pitanju već isključivo promašen tajming. I za to bi netko trebao biti odgovoran.  :Love:

----------


## una99

hvala curke  :grouphug:

----------


## sara79

> koju ja sreću imam da mi u zadnjem stimuliranom ciklusu stanica bude neoplođena zato što je nezrela. Nema mi logike ako su mi aspiracije dosad bile 18 dc, najranije 15 dc zašto su mi sada radili 10 dc...... da negovorim da mi je dežurni doktor htio spičit štopericu već 6 dc.... Neznam šta bi rekla ....


Una zao mi je i znam da ti bilo sto napisem nije utjesno.
Kod mene prekasno stoperica kod tebe prerano pa ja neznam kud to sve vodi. Al znam da u petrovu vise necu nogom krociti.

----------


## Leelooluna

Pozz.Prvi post ovdje,prvi IVF (skroz prirodni) nakon 3 neuspjesna AIH-a i prvo cekanje bete jer mi je prije 7 d bio et. 7stanicni,3.dan...U glavi sto simptoma,pa onda ipak ponekad nijedan. U svakom sl zelim vam svima puno srece....

----------


## Snekica

Ja sam iz Petrove otišla upravo zbog aljkavosti i nedoživljavanja pacijentica. Isto štoperica na 8dc, puno prerano, dobivene stanice - nezrele. No sh*t! Slijedeći put sam kročila tamo da mi vrate original nalaze i odlepršala za Rijeku. Žao mi je što ti se to dogodilo i mislim da je krajnje vrijeme da se počne pisati žalbe HZZO na (ne)odrađene postupke i tražiti ili povrat sredstava ili da se odobri još jedan postupak na njihov teret. Reklamacija na postupak? Neznam...

----------


## Varnica

I ja bi pisala na HZZO za reklamaciju! Meni je dan prekasno određena štoperica i punkcija. Rezultat - dvije prezrele stanice! Od strane dežurnog dr čiji nisam pacijent. I taj to radi često. I nikom niš. A meni propao postupak i propalaa godima i pol u ionako kasnom reproduktivnom životu. 
Kome se žaliti?!?!

----------


## maca2

Prestašno je koliko ta Petrova fuša  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Shock:  u poslu, meni su dobro odredili štopericu/punkciju, tu nemam zamjerke ali u labosu su od 9 js samo 1 oplodili (a kao, sve su bile dobre).
Uglavnom slažem se s napisanim, u Petrovu više nikada!

----------


## mikipika32

Ja sam tamo u zadnjem stimuliranim imala 5js od toga sve nezrele.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kadauna

vi to o Petrovoj, o odjelu humane reprodukcije u Petrovoj, jedinom referentnom centru Ministarstva zdravlja za medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju u Hrvatskoj? ZAr je moguće da se tamo propusti događaju?

A zašto je tome tako? Tamo gdje je šef odjela humane reprodukcije prof. Hrvoje Vrčić, koji je ujedno i sanacijski upravitelj i cijelog KBC-a Zagreb, tamo gdje uskoro treba otvoriti najveći i najsuvremeniji MPO centar u državnoj bolnici?
Ako se događaju propusti, pišite koji su to, pišite ovdje, javite se na PP, valja to detektirati i u konačnici otkloniti ukoliko je moguće! Vi ste kao pacijenti ti i jedini koji pritiske možete vršiti!

----------


## Inesz

> koju ja sreću imam da mi u zadnjem stimuliranom ciklusu stanica bude neoplođena zato što je nezrela. Nema mi logike ako su mi aspiracije dosad bile 18 dc, najranije 15 dc zašto su mi sada radili 10 dc...... da negovorim da mi je dežurni doktor htio spičit štopericu već 6 dc.... Neznam šta bi rekla ....


Una, draga grlim te. 

Sjećam se te se  od prije nekoliko godina...  :Sad: 
A za ovo u Petrovoj nemam riječi. Čini mi se kao profesionalni propust. Aspiracija na 10. dan ciklusa... rijetko da će kad dati stanice spsobne za oplodnju...

O ovome bih pisala inspekciji Ministarstva i HZZO-u.

----------


## BigBlue

> koju ja sreću imam da mi u zadnjem stimuliranom ciklusu stanica bude neoplođena zato što je nezrela. Nema mi logike ako su mi aspiracije dosad bile 18 dc, najranije 15 dc zašto su mi sada radili 10 dc...... da negovorim da mi je dežurni doktor htio spičit štopericu već 6 dc.... Neznam šta bi rekla ....


Una  :grouphug:  Niti ja ne znam šta bi ti pametno rekla. Žalosno i sramotno. Inesz je u pravu, trebaš pisati na Ministarstvo, na HZZO, tražiti da ovaj postupak anuliraju. Ne znam tko bi još bio prava adresa, možda Nacionalno povjerenstvo za MPO pri Ministarstvu zdravlja? Ništa te ne košta pokušati, možeš samo dobiti.

Toliko o individualnom pristupu pacijentima.... Meni je punkcija bila 21. dan ciklusa i prilično sam sigurna da to ne bi dočekala u niti jednoj državnoj bolnici.

----------


## 1 zelja

Una jako mi je zao  :Sad:  drzi se!

----------


## pak

*una* zao mi je, drzi se  :Love: .
Nazalost ovakve stvari se desavaju cesto a to nije dobro...

----------


## una99

Hvala cure na potpori  :grouphug:  nažalost mislim da neću ništa poduzimat u vezi žalbe, nemam snage a i nisam čula da je nekom poništen  postupak tak da nevjerujem da bi ja bila te sreće. Ostala su mi 2 prirodnjaka neznam da li ću imati snage da ih iskoristim, kolika je šansa da pogode tajming aspiracije u prirodnjaku....Moram se malo odmoriti od svega, stvarno mi je dosta ......

----------


## Tasha1981

> Una  Niti ja ne znam šta bi ti pametno rekla. Žalosno i sramotno. Inesz je u pravu, trebaš pisati na Ministarstvo, na HZZO, tražiti da ovaj postupak anuliraju. Ne znam tko bi još bio prava adresa, možda *Nacionalno povjerenstvo za MPO pri Ministarstvu zdravlja*? Ništa te ne košta pokušati, možeš samo dobiti.
> 
> Toliko o individualnom pristupu pacijentima.... Meni je punkcija bila 21. dan ciklusa i prilično sam sigurna da to ne bi dočekala u niti jednoj državnoj bolnici.




Pisati Nacionalnom povjerenstvu za MPO pri Ministarstvu zdravlja je kao lupanje glavom u zid obzirom da je her Vrčić predsjednik istog!!! Bila tamo i probala to i naravno lupila glavom u zid  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Žao mi je Una kroz što prolaziš i nedaj se, svakako pošalji svoje pritužbe na što više adresa koje uspiješ nać, javi mi se pa ću ti ja proslijediti svoje  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> Hvala cure na potpori  nažalost mislim da neću ništa poduzimat u vezi žalbe, nemam snage a i nisam čula da je nekom poništen  postupak tak da nevjerujem da bi ja bila te sreće. Ostala su mi 2 prirodnjaka neznam da li ću imati snage da ih iskoristim, kolika je šansa da pogode tajming aspiracije u prirodnjaku....Moram se malo odmoriti od svega, stvarno mi je dosta ......


 :Love: 
Evo da te malo ohrabrim što se tiče prirodnjaka. Krenula sam tri puta u prirodnjake, od toga je jednom stanica pobjegla prije vremena, jer su mi specijalizanti određivali tajming i nisu me htjeli slušati jer protokol je tu da ga se poštuje pa sam i očekivala promašaj, ali u druga dva smo oba puta dobili stanicu i došli do transfera. Trenutno sam, iz tog drugog prirodnjaka, 5+3.

----------


## Leelooluna

Una drzi se...Ja sam isto bila skepticna prema prirodnjacima jer se svaki korak do transfera cini kao nemoguca misija ali eto iz prve ispalo sve ok.Usprkos kasnijoj o nego inace ulovili js koja se i uspjela oploditi. Sad jos cekamo betu, onaj najgori dio. Cure je li rano raditi test 15 d nakon o?et bio 3.d,7stanicni?

----------


## Lajka

Una,užasno mi je žao  :Sad:  
Pokušaj pitati da ti možda zamijene ta dva orirodnjaka za još jedan stimulirani, ako si u stimulaciju sigurnija.
Mogu napisati svoje ovo posljednje iskustvo iz petrove. 9. dan me poslali vaditi estradiol, i javili mi da nek tu večer uzmem stopericu. Navečer me opet zvali da nek još taj dan uzmem stimulaciju, sljedeći na uzv. Onda sam tako i napravila, i pitala drugi dan da otkud ta promjena? Rečeno mi da je ono prvo odredila profesorica ( ne znam koja), a da se poslije javio her i izmijenio njenu odluku, i dobro je ispalo. 12 dan aspiracija i ni tad nisu bile baš savršeno zrele. 
I u prirodnom sam dobila lijepu stanicu. Drugi put u prirodnom pobjegla, na folikulometriji bio drugi doktor.
Hoću reći da mi se čini da her to zna prilično dobro odrediti, ali ekipa mu je zato katastrofa.
A on očito nikog ne nadgleda i nikom ništa ne govori kad rade takve greške. Pa, i vrabac na grani već zna da stanice ne mogu biti zrele prije nekog određenog vremena, ne razumijem kako oni to tako olako...

----------


## Varnica

Da, prof V dobro odredi kad treba štoperica, ali u mom slučaju nije taj dan očito nazvao i ostalo je onako kako je Strelec KRIVO odredio...Stanice u atreziji...

----------


## mikipika32

Haha meni je her lose odlucio a moja doktorica dobro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lajka

Eto, svaka s razlicitim iskustvom  :neznam: 
Ja sad imam problem da moram kod nekog drugog dr., buduci da v više ne radi ambulantu, i nemam pojma kod koga bih?? Pricam sa zenama, pitam..., svaka se kune u svojeg..., nemam pojma sta da radim? Pise sad na temi o petrovoj za radakovica kako je super, meni nije bio. Bila sam kod jos njih, silom prilike, ne znam...
Ocito svaki ima svojih svijetlih trenutaka, a to pogoditi je ravno zgoditku na lutriji.  :Sad: 
Ali, na ovo sto se dogodilo Uni, mislim da svakako treba ukazati visim instancama. 
Svakako neka trazi neku naknadu. Kad bi svaka od nas na to reagirala, vjetojatno bi se nestovpromijenilo. Nije normalno da tako propadaju postupci.

----------


## Kadauna

cure moje, znam da ste ljute i tužne no ako svi uvijek šutite i odšutite sve nikad se ništa neće mijenjati. 

Petrova je prenapuhana bolnica, MPO odjel u njoj razvikan bio i još je ali su im rezultati generalno loši jer ne funkcioniraju kao tim uopće. 

Ne može im biolog koji je na dobrom glasu odraditi čuda s lošom stimulacijom i malim brojem jajnih stanica..... 

Zato je na vama da se pobunite, ne dozvolite da vam tko ovako krade ionako loše stimulacije, loše jer daju premale stimulacije u prosjeku, jer se od toga i uz dobar tajming stoperice dobije prosječno premali broj j.s. jer je od toga premali broj embrija, jer je od toga premali broj trudnoća!

Ionako se borimo s lošim rezultatima u HR, ne dozvolite da vam još i liječnici svojim nemarom upropaste već ionako neoptimalno liječenje, neadekvatnu stimulaciju!

Ja evo niti jedan PP nisam dobila. I još nešto, molim vas da upisujete svoje stimulacije iz državnih klinika u našu statistiku: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...55#post2759355

----------


## maca2

Cure, moze mi netko pomoci oko "ustimavanja" menstruacije kontrac.tabletama?
Dakle danas mi je 1.dan ciklusa, ciklusi su mi 25/26 dana. Menstruaciju za postupak moram ustimati oko 5.6. da ju dobijem.
Dobila sam yasmine.
Jesam li dobro shvatila da bi ih trebala poceti piti cca 15.5. (1.dan sljedeceg ciklusa) i piti ih do 2.6. (18 dana) i tada prestati pa ce menstruacija doci za 2-3 dana, sto bi bilo taman 5.6.?

----------


## Bananka

Maca2, dok sam ja u davnim vremenima pila kontracepciju, meni je cca.7dana nakon zadnje kontracepcije dosla m. Poanta kontracepcije je, ako imas ciklus od 28 dana, da ju pijes 21dan i onda 7dana ne i kao taj 7dan kada bi trebala doci m pocinjes opet piti (ali u slucaju postupka se ne nastavlja piti). Ja bi prestala piti 7dana prije zeljenog 1.dc. Ali provjeri svakako sa svojim dr.! Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

Bananka, kod mene je bilo drugacije. M bi nakon prve kutije pilula dosla nekad unutar tih 7 dana pauze, ali nikad ne 7-i dan, najcesce 3-i, zato je taj prvi ciklus kraci, a poslije svi ostali 28 dana jer bi m uvijek dolazila na isti dan.

----------


## sara79

> Cure, moze mi netko pomoci oko "ustimavanja" menstruacije kontrac.tabletama?
> Dakle danas mi je 1.dan ciklusa, ciklusi su mi 25/26 dana. Menstruaciju za postupak moram ustimati oko 5.6. da ju dobijem.
> Dobila sam yasmine.
> Jesam li dobro shvatila da bi ih trebala poceti piti cca 15.5. (1.dan sljedeceg ciklusa) i piti ih do 2.6. (18 dana) i tada prestati pa ce menstruacija doci za 2-3 dana, sto bi bilo taman 5.6.?


Maca ti si vec u postupku uzimala kontracepciju jel tako? 
Koji dan ti je dolazila menga?
Od Yasmine dodje relativno brzo nakon zadnje i to je drugi ili treci dan. Meni osobno treci.
Cek jel sad trebas dobito oko 5.6. ili do 10.6. kako si napisala na drugoj temi? 
Ti se uklapas u sve termine i sa kontracepcijom i bez nje da odradis postupak do kraja sestog mjeseca.
Sto je rekao dr zapravo kad bi bilo dobro da dobijes? 
5.6. ili do 10.6.???

----------


## Varnica

Moraš pitati doktora! Kod naštimavanja ciklusa nema pravila osim onog koji ti doktor odredi! Zovi doktora.

----------


## sara79

> Moraš pitati doktora! Kod naštimavanja ciklusa nema pravila osim onog koji ti doktor odredi! Zovi doktora.


Potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## Njuskalica

Eto da se javim sa novostima. Od kad se sama pikam ubodi mi uopce tesko ne padaju. Iako mi trbuh zeleno plav  :Wink:  
Nakon 4 dana po 100iu puregona imam 12 stanica po 11-12mm i endic 8mm.uveli orgultran i nastavljamo do sutra sa sa istom dozom. Najavljena aspiracija u subotu 12dc.

----------


## sara79

> Eto da se javim sa novostima. Od kad se sama pikam ubodi mi uopce tesko ne padaju. Iako mi trbuh zeleno plav  
> Nakon 4 dana po 100iu puregona imam 12 stanica po 11-12mm i endic 8mm.uveli orgultran i nastavljamo do sutra sa sa istom dozom. Najavljena aspiracija u subotu 12dc.


Ovo sve lijepo izgleda kako si napisala. Endo ce se jos zadebljati do transfera a predpostavljam da ces dobiti i estrofem.

Mislila si 12 folikula od 11-12 mm  :Wink:

----------


## laine

Njuskalica kod tebe je sve super. Ja s istom dozom puregona imala 2 folikula nakon 4 dana, na kraju je bilo 4 jajne stanice ali jedna se oplodila, sad sam 5 .dan od transfera. Što se tiće pikanja orgalutran sam si morala dat u nogu jer mi je igla izgledala predebelo za trbuh  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## maca2

Ma ono, neki krajnji rok je menga do 10.6. kako bih stigla sve obaviti do 30.6. A meni zbog posla nekih obveza ne pase da dode prije 5.6. Rekao mi je dr.da ga nazovem ako mi nesto nije jasno ali htjela sam provjeriti prvo ovdje da vidim jesam li uopce dobro shvatila taj koncept  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

> Ma ono, neki krajnji rok je menga do 10.6. kako bih stigla sve obaviti do 30.6. A meni zbog posla nekih obveza ne pase da dode prije 5.6. Rekao mi je dr.da ga nazovem ako mi nesto nije jasno ali htjela sam provjeriti prvo ovdje da vidim jesam li uopce dobro shvatila taj koncept


Najbolje ti to s dr dogovori, bit ce najbolje tako.
Maca ako dobijes i 10.06. stignes sve do 30.06. ako bude cak i na blastice isao.
Koliko vidim imas postupaka iza sebe pa odprilike i znas koliko dugo primas terapoju. Dan jedan vise ili manje.

----------


## sara79

> Njuskalica kod tebe je sve super. Ja s istom dozom puregona imala 2 folikula nakon 4 dana, na kraju je bilo 4 jajne stanice ali jedna se oplodila, sad sam 5 .dan od transfera. Što se tiće pikanja orgalutran sam si morala dat u nogu jer mi je igla izgledala predebelo za trbuh  Sretno!


Ide to vrijeme.
Drzim fige  :Smile:  
Jel kod tebe drugi ili treci dan embrij vracen?

----------


## laine

Treći dan, osmostanični embrij.

----------


## sara79

> Treći dan, osmostanični embrij.


Lijep embrij  :Kiss:   :Wink:

----------


## Njuskalica

Sara79 da u pravu si 11-12mm su.
Laine orgultran sam piknula u natkoljenicu ali me dosta peklo.izdrzivo je ali boli.
Jel se orgulutran daje do stoperice ili?u proslim stimulacijama sam koristila vise IU  dobili 10-12 folikula.kaze dok.da posto sad imam 20kg manje bolje reagiram.

----------


## sara79

> Sara79 da u pravu si 11-12mm su.
> Laine orgultran sam piknula u natkoljenicu ali me dosta peklo.izdrzivo je ali boli.
> Jel se orgulutran daje do stoperice ili?u proslim stimulacijama sam koristila vise IU  dobili 10-12 folikula.kaze dok.da posto sad imam 20kg manje bolje reagiram.


Super, ti si se dobro potrudila  :Smile:  svaka cast.
Da orgalutan ide sve do stoperice.
U koliko sati primas terapiju??

----------


## Bananka

> Eto da se javim sa novostima. Od kad se sama pikam ubodi mi uopce tesko ne padaju. Iako mi trbuh zeleno plav  
> Nakon 4 dana po 100iu puregona imam 12 stanica po 11-12mm i endic 8mm.uveli orgultran i nastavljamo do sutra sa sa istom dozom. Najavljena aspiracija u subotu 12dc.


Bravo Njuskalica za brojne folikule! Gdje si kupila orgalutran i po kojoj cijeni? Ja cu isto ici s puregonom i orgalutranom u postupak. Puregon sam uzela u SLO. Gdje si vadila estradiol i u koje vrijeme(ujutro,popodne)?
Uskoro trebam dobiti m, i ako Bog da, da nakon godinu dana krenem opet u postupak. Cini mi se da smo kod istog dr. (dr.R.), pa me sve zanima  :Wink:

----------


## sushi

> cure moje, znam da ste ljute i tužne no ako svi uvijek šutite i odšutite sve nikad se ništa neće mijenjati. 
> 
> Petrova je prenapuhana bolnica, MPO odjel u njoj razvikan bio i još je ali su im rezultati generalno loši jer ne funkcioniraju kao tim uopće. 
> 
> Ne može im biolog koji je na dobrom glasu odraditi čuda s lošom stimulacijom i malim brojem jajnih stanica.....


u Petrovu pacijenti dolaze misleći da trebaju ići u referentni centar (pa samo ime kaže  :Wink: ) ili ih tamo pošalju primarni ginići koji o mpo ne znaju puno ili barataju prastarim informacijama. Petrova dobiva pacijente po inerciji, na staru slavu, na lijepe oči... dobar dio ljudi nažalost to shvati tek nakon nekoliko žalosnih postupaka.

a referentni centar bi po svojoj definiciji trebao biti izvor referentnih podataka o uspješnosti postupaka i uzor za ostale klinike. za sad ni a ni be  :štrika:

----------


## sushi

Njuškalica super, odlična reakcija na dobro skrojenu stimulaciju, držim fige  :Smile: 

sretno svima u postupcima!

----------


## Njuskalica

Sara79 terapjiu primam u 22:15.
Bananka nisam vadila estradiol,njega sam vadila samo u prvom postupku ali se nesjecam kada. Puregon u ljekarni pablo 296,74kn
Uzela sa puregon 900iu ali teta u ljekarni rekla da unutra ima 1100iu.zna li netko nesto o tome?
 Danas ponovo folikumetrija pa cu usput u ljekarni pitat za tu info  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

Hvala Njuskalica, pretpostavljam da je orgalutran 296kn  :Smile:  . A za Puregon je meni objasnila zena jrdnom u ljek.Pablo da pise da ima 900IU ali u stvarno ima 1.100IU u ampuli za slucaj da malo iscuri. Dakle, ako dnevno primas 100IU trebalo bi trajati 11umjesto 9dana. Da li znas da je puregon 900 u ljekarni u brezicama 100€jeftiniji? U pablo je 2.524kn (330€),a u ljekarkni trnje u brezicama 210€. (Sorry na off topic). 
Sretno danas i javi nam se!

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka da misla sam na orgalutran 296kn.nisam gledala u SLOV za ljekove jer nisam stigla pa smo sve kupili u pablu.

----------


## sara79

> Sara79 terapjiu primam u 22:15.
> Bananka nisam vadila estradiol,njega sam vadila samo u prvom postupku ali se nesjecam kada. Puregon u ljekarni pablo 296,74kn
> Uzela sa puregon 900iu ali teta u ljekarni rekla da unutra ima 1100iu.zna li netko nesto o tome?
>  Danas ponovo folikumetrija pa cu usput u ljekarni pitat za tu info


Pitaj to za puregon i dr. R kad vec i danas ides jer i on to sigurno zna.
Ja znam za gonal f pen 900 iu da u penu nakon potrosene doze ostaje jos 150 iu pa tak da mislim da je tocno sto teta govori al provjeri jer su drugacije ampule od puregona i gonal f pen.

----------


## Leelooluna

11 dana nakon et kucni test negativan...

----------


## Lajka

> cure moje, znam da ste ljute i tužne no ako svi uvijek šutite i odšutite sve nikad se ništa neće mijenjati. 
> 
> Petrova je prenapuhana bolnica, MPO odjel u njoj razvikan bio i još je ali su im rezultati generalno loši jer ne funkcioniraju kao tim uopće. 
> 
> Ne može im biolog koji je na dobrom glasu odraditi čuda s lošom stimulacijom i malim brojem jajnih stanica..... 
> 
> Zato je na vama da se pobunite, ne dozvolite da vam tko ovako krade ionako loše stimulacije, loše jer daju premale stimulacije u prosjeku, jer se od toga i uz dobar tajming stoperice dobije prosječno premali broj j.s. jer je od toga premali broj embrija, jer je od toga premali broj trudnoća!
> 
> Ionako se borimo s lošim rezultatima u HR, ne dozvolite da vam još i liječnici svojim nemarom upropaste već ionako neoptimalno liječenje, neadekvatnu stimulaciju!
> ...


Kadauna, ja u nacelu nemam sto prijaviti. Jest da sam bila uzasno razocarana tom puknutom folikulom u drugom prirodnom postupku, i zato sam se nakon toga odlucila za stimulaciju, ali blagu. Ja dalje od te tzv.blage ne bih ni isla. Tu smo razlicitih misljenja, jar koliko vidim ti si za jaku stimulaciju s puno stanica. 
Ja nisam( u vezi sebe govorim). Ali, kad smo vec kog toga, bilo bi dobro da se onda ti postupci manje i vise skupi mozda svakome izjednace. Da do odredene cifre , i to najskuplje opcije, vrijedi kao jedan postupak. Zasto meni sad ta blaga ne bi vrijedila za dvije pune, na pr? Ili zasto netko ne bi zamijenio sve stimulacije za duplo ili troduplo prirodnih. ( ako to dijagnoza dopusta, naravno...)
Osim toga,s puno dobivenih stanica i smrzlica, koliko sam shvatila, njihovo vracanje se racuna sve pod taj postupak, sto je vrlo dobro.
Ali, ja jednostavno nisam za to. Tesko i psihicki i fizicki podnosim stimulacije. Evo, jos sam uvijek od proslog mjeseca napuhnuta ko žaba, i ne osjecam se dobro, a imala samo 4 folikule. Sta bi bilo da sam ih imala 20??? 
Mislim da bih eksplodirala.
Dobro, to je u vezi s tim.., a sto se konkretno petrove tice, najvise mi smeta to sto nas izabrani doktor ne vodi cijelo vrijeme. Sto aspiracije i transfere rade dezurni doktori. Tako da ni zaslugu ni krivnju najcesce ne mozes svaliti samo na jednoga  :Smile:

----------


## Lajka

A, mogu se pohvaliti da sam se uspjesno pikala  :Smile:  Citala sam tu da je svima trbuh plav pa sam se vec i ja na to pripremila, kad tamo - nista. Bas ni sjenke nikakve. Mozda si piknete u neku kapilaru pa se razlije..., ne znam? Ne znam zasto, ali cak me i doktor pitao ko me pika :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Drage cure, upalite televizore! U povodu Tjedna borbe protiv neplodnosti, predstavnice Rode gostuju u emisiji Dobro jutro Hrvatska!  Razgovarat će o neplodnosti, liječenju neplodnosti, novom tiskanom izdanju brošure _Neplodnost_ i pozvati sve građane Hrvatske (i šire)  :Smile:  da nam se u subotu 25. 4. Pridruže na šetnji "Zajedno za plodnost"

----------


## Njuskalica

Jucerasnju folik.prebacili za dana. 
Folikuli 14-15mm.
Endic 10mm
U sub.ujutro ponovo folik.pa cemo vidjet dalje.

----------


## Njuskalica

Pola info zab.napisat.to su mjere nakon 8 dana pikanja.jos dva dana ista terapija.

----------


## s_iva

Varnice, kako je prošla aspiracija?

----------


## s_iva

Leeloo, hoćeš raditi betu?

----------


## Varnica

Ufff, ne znam kaj da velim...
Od te silne stimulacije, mjesec dana decapeptyla, 40 menopura, 6 folikula- samo u dva su bile jajne stanice, od toga jedna nezrela, druga se srećom oplodila i sutra idem na ET!
Wish me luck!

Imala sam aspiraciju s anestezijom, to je meni dosta traumatično (kad sam cmizdravica). Tamo me nije ništa bolilo, ali doma...Ovo mi je četvrta aspiracija, prva pod općom, ali me nikad nije ovako bolilo kasnije.
Pila sam puno vode jer sam se prepala da nije hiper.
Ustvari, čak mi je zafalio moj raniji doktor  :Smile:

----------


## una99

*varnica*  :fige:

----------


## Twinolina

> vi to o Petrovoj, o odjelu humane reprodukcije u Petrovoj, jedinom referentnom centru Ministarstva zdravlja za medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju u Hrvatskoj? ZAr je moguće da se tamo propusti događaju?
> 
> A zašto je tome tako? Tamo gdje je šef odjela humane reprodukcije prof. Hrvoje Vrčić, koji je ujedno i sanacijski upravitelj i cijelog KBC-a Zagreb, tamo gdje uskoro treba otvoriti najveći i najsuvremeniji MPO centar u državnoj bolnici?
> Ako se događaju propusti, pišite koji su to, pišite ovdje, javite se na PP, valja to detektirati i u konačnici otkloniti ukoliko je moguće! Vi ste kao pacijenti ti i jedini koji pritiske možete vršiti!



javila sam se na temu evo iskreno da škicnem za *Unu99* i sve do zadnjeg sam se nadala da je to -to...jako mi je žao, jako, jako...a opet - ne gubi nadu! zbilja! evo koja je od cura pisala, *enyrgium* da je sad iz prirodnjaka uspjeh (bravo by the way!!!!!!!!!)....evo ti iz mog primjera da ništa nije nemoguće...


a propos citiranog...a ne znam što da kažem, a da ne ispadnem sebična i nezahvalna...ja sam (jedino svojom) mpo dr iz Petrove prezadovoljna! ostalih se bojim katkada...imam dojam da je sve u rasulu i de se ne zna tko pije, a tko plaća...prije 7 god je to sve bolje funkcioniralo!

----------


## antony34

Samo da vam javim danas beta 90 u subotu ponovo vadim da vidimo dal ce se duplat.

----------


## miuta821

> Samo da vam javim danas beta 90 u subotu ponovo vadim da vidimo dal ce se duplat.


Drzim fige!!!

----------


## eryngium

> Samo da vam javim danas beta 90 u subotu ponovo vadim da vidimo dal ce se duplat.


Bravo!  :fige:  za subotu

----------


## una99

*antony34*  :fige:  za subotu
*Twinica* moja :grouphug:

----------


## Twinolina

Antony !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! koji je to dan nakon ET ono? joooooooooooooooooooj, u subotu se prištekam na forum i ne mičem dok ne vidim....

Unice a šta još da kažem, moja baka Mrazice... jesam, pretužna sam, ali MOLIM TE ne odustaj zbog ovog...

----------


## sara10

> Drage cure, upalite televizore! U povodu Tjedna borbe protiv neplodnosti, predstavnice Rode gostuju u emisiji Dobro jutro Hrvatska!  Razgovarat će o neplodnosti, liječenju neplodnosti, novom tiskanom izdanju brošure _Neplodnost_ i pozvati sve građane Hrvatske (i šire)  da nam se u subotu 25. 4. Pridruže na šetnji "Zajedno za plodnost"


Htjela sam gledat, al nažalost nisam je je noćas bila nesanica pa se jutro prespavalo.

Cure u postupcima, sretno svima!

*Twinolina* baš sam te se sjetila ovih dana, ne javljaš se na temu trudnica, kako si, kako napreduje trudnoća? Znači opet dva dečkića, lijepo, bit će puna kuća mušketira!

----------


## Varnica

> samo da vam javim danas beta 90 u subotu ponovo vadim da vidimo dal ce se duplat.


☺☺☺

----------


## antony34

Twinolina 15dnt jedne sestostanicne. Hvala cure na podrsci i duboko se nadam da ce sve biti ok. Javim vam rezultat.

----------


## Lajka

Varnice, i antony, sretno!!!
Twinolina, ti si fenomen u svjetskim razmjerima, tak da uzimati te za ogledni primjerak u nasim okolnostima, nema smisla  :Smile: 
Kod koje si doktorice? 
To da se ne zna ko pije placa, i da je sve u rasulu _ stoji.

----------


## Lajka

Sara10, i tebi cestitke!! :Smile: ) bas je lijepo vidjeti takve poruke.
Uzivajte, cure *****
Nadam se da cu vam se jednom pridruziti u tom osjecaju.

----------


## Leelooluna

> Leeloo, hoćeš raditi betu?


A ne znam,ako ne dobijem dotad?Mozda ujutro jos jedan testic odradim.Ali mislim da nista od ovog puta.Pokazalo bi se da je?

----------


## sara79

> Samo da vam javim danas beta 90 u subotu ponovo vadim da vidimo dal ce se duplat.


Cestitam i drzim fige za dalje  :fige:

----------


## sara79

[QUOTE=Twinolina;2762176]Antony !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! koji je to dan nakon ET ono? joooooooooooooooooooj, u subotu se prištekam na forum i ne mičem dok ne vidim....

Unice a šta još da kažem, moja baka Mrazice... jesam, pretužna sam, ali MOLIM TE ne odustaj zbog ovog...[/

Twinolina bravo za jos dva djecaka  :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Ufff, ne znam kaj da velim...
> Od te silne stimulacije, mjesec dana decapeptyla, 40 menopura, 6 folikula- samo u dva su bile jajne stanice, od toga jedna nezrela, druga se srećom oplodila i sutra idem na ET!
> Wish me luck!
> 
> Imala sam aspiraciju s anestezijom, to je meni dosta traumatično (kad sam cmizdravica). Tamo me nije ništa bolilo, ali doma...Ovo mi je četvrta aspiracija, prva pod općom, ali me nikad nije ovako bolilo kasnije.
> Pila sam puno vode jer sam se prepala da nije hiper.
> Ustvari, čak mi je zafalio moj raniji doktor


Varnica da sve bude ok  :fige:

----------


## s_iva

Varnice, vibre za sutra.
Leeloo, ma ja bih na tvom mjestu ipak napravila betu, to je jedino pouzdano!
Antony, držimo fige!

----------


## Inesz

cure, sretno svima...


 :Heart:

----------


## Twinolina

> Htjela sam gledat, al nažalost nisam je je noćas bila nesanica pa se jutro prespavalo.
> 
> Cure u postupcima, sretno svima!
> 
> *Twinolina* baš sam te se sjetila ovih dana, ne javljaš se na temu trudnica, kako si, kako napreduje trudnoća? Znači opet dva dečkića, lijepo, bit će puna kuća mušketira!


iskreno...ispala sam iz "štosa" ono kak su nas oprali da nema chata i eto...škicam, al šutim...hihihihii...evo idem makar pozdraviti cure, ka me se koja još sjeti...
ja jutros išla vaditi tsh i ft4 pa nisam gledaja DJH, baš mi je žao....ima kakav link za pogledat možda?




> Twinolina 15dnt jedne sestostanicne. Hvala cure na podrsci i duboko se nadam da ce sve biti ok. Javim vam rezultat.





> Varnice, i antony, sretno!!!
> Twinolina, ti si fenomen u svjetskim razmjerima, tak da uzimati te za ogledni primjerak u nasim okolnostima, nema smisla 
> Kod koje si doktorice? 
> To da se ne zna ko pije placa, i da je sve u rasulu _ stoji.


ja sam ti kod prof Dinke Pavičić Baldani. preko 10 godina sam njen pacijent. Topla, stručna, jednom riječju predivna!

I Varnici držim fige!

Antony uh......čekam s tobom....divno mi to zvuči....

----------


## Leelooluna

Hvala na savjetu.Javim kad budem znala rezultat...

----------


## Bananka

> Jucerasnju folik.prebacili za dana. 
> Folikuli 14-15mm.
> Endic 10mm
> U sub.ujutro ponovo folik.pa cemo vidjet dalje.





> Pola info zab.napisat.to su mjere nakon 8 dana pikanja.jos dva dana ista terapija.


Bravo njuskalica, vibram da sve bude ok i dalje!
 Ti si se pocela 2dc pikati? Ja ocekujem m uskoro pa me brine ako dobijem u subotu popodne, kako cu onda vaditi estradiol i progesteron (kad priv.labosi ne rade tada) i kada cu na pregled,hm?!

----------


## Bananka

Varnica, anthony, laine, leelooluna i svim ostalima saljem ~~~~

----------


## Leelooluna

Hvala cure,lakse je s vama sve ovo.Sretno svima!

----------


## maca2

anthony-čestitam na beti i    :fige:  da lijepo raste!
Svim ostalim pikalicama punoooo sreće  :Wink:

----------


## suncokret19

10dc nakon 5dana femare- nema vodećeg folikula   :Sad:

----------


## laine

Bananka hvala, ovo čekanje je drilanje živaca, ja nemam nikakve simptome, osječam se super  (fizički)  :Sad:  ... Danas mi je 8 dan nakon transfera, bi mogla test napravit sutra?

----------


## sara79

> Bananka hvala, ovo čekanje je drilanje živaca, ja nemam nikakve simptome, osječam se super  (fizički)  ... Danas mi je 8 dan nakon transfera, bi mogla test napravit sutra?


Draga pa i mogla bi  :Smile:  
Jel trodnevni ili?

----------


## sara79

> 10dc nakon 5dana femare- nema vodećeg folikula


Suncokret pa sta dr kaze jos??
Koliki su folikuli?
Nemora znaciti da nece biti, mozda sporije reagiras.
I moji folikuli su nakon 5 dana stimulacije gonalima bili u antralnoj velicini.

----------


## suncokret19

rekao je samo da se za sada ne vidi da se išta pokrenulo.. doći opet u ponedjeljak na fm. Znači ima još nade da se nešto pokrene?

----------


## sara79

> rekao je samo da se za sada ne vidi da se išta pokrenulo.. doći opet u ponedjeljak na fm. Znači ima još nade da se nešto pokrene?


Naravno da ima  :Wink:  
Drzim fige za pon.  :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Bananka hvala, ovo čekanje je drilanje živaca, ja nemam nikakve simptome, osječam se super  (fizički)  ... Danas mi je 8 dan nakon transfera, bi mogla test napravit sutra?


Sad vidim da je 8stanicni treci dan.
Sorry tesko je sve upratit.
Trebalo bi se na testu pokazati 9 ili 10 dan vec.
Sretno  :Wink:

----------


## Varnica

6- stanični, s fragmentacijom...
Ne znam kaj da mislim...
Tužna sam.

----------


## Varnica

Plus jajnik desni velik 7 cm, krvario nakon punkcije pa me zato sve boli. Moram preležati vikend.

----------


## bubekica

*varnica* cuvaj se  :Kiss:

----------


## Leelooluna

Rezultati bete - 13 d nt - 8.5  :Sad:

----------


## una99

leelooluna  :Love:

----------


## Twinolina

Leelooloona žao mi je....

Varnice ja se ne razumijem u to....fragmentacije....što je to....ali ne gubi nadu....plakat ćemo poslije, to uvijek stignemo!

----------


## MWM

Bok cure, 
31.03 transfer 8st. ; prirodnjak
20.04 beta 98
23.03 beta 58 pocela padat  :Sad:  zvala dr pa mi rekao da prestanem sa utrog a menstruacjju jos cekam i ne vidim. Malo sam uzgubljena

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Twinolina* - čestitke!!!!!!

Pliz - reci mi kada ste se u postupku seksali a da ste uspjeli oploditi jednu JS prirodno? Prije ili poslije punkcije? 
Znači li to da ti nisu sve izvadili jajne stanice? Odnosno da su ostavili one manje razvijene koje su kasnije sazrijele i prirodno se oplodile?

Hvala!!!

----------


## Twinolina

Odnos je bio u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak, štoperica tek u srijedu, nakon odnosa, a aspiracija u petak. s tim da kad sam u sub zvala labos rekla mi biologica da su js vraćene u sjemenu tekućinu ponovno jer nije došlo do oplodnje i u nedjelju  sam zvala i jedna se oplodila, druge dve nezrele. u pon bio et. tak da nikom nije jasno kak, očito su do sri-čet spermiji preživjeli u meni, a ovulacija se desila unatoč štoperici. inače sam tijekomfull stimulacije cijelo vrijeme imala samo jedan vodeći folikul i valjda je on puknuo,a u međuvremenu, narasla još tri sa u biti tri nezrele js, jedna eto taman u labosu dozrela. sve slučajnost.

----------


## sara79

> Samo da vam javim danas beta 90 u subotu ponovo vadim da vidimo dal ce se duplat.


Antony jesi vadila betu danas??

----------


## sara79

Varnica  :fige: 


> 6- stanični, s fragmentacijom...
> Ne znam kaj da mislim...
> Tužna sam.

----------


## Njuskalica

Molim pomoc;gdje se pika stoperica Bervactide 5000?

----------


## antony34

Sara nisam jer nisam imala gdje u ponedjeljak cu. Pozitiva je sto jos nisam procurila nadam se da je sve u redu. Javim svakako.

----------


## kika222

U debelo meso :Smile:  barem je meni tako rečeno..

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

> Molim pomoc;gdje se pika stoperica Bervactide 5000?


Ja sam u trbuh

----------


## sushi

> Molim pomoc;gdje se pika stoperica Bervactide 5000?


većini kažu intramuskularno, ali možeš u trbuh, lakše je  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Bokić svima  :grouphug: 
Prijavljujem današnju punkciju na kojoj smo dobili 4 jajne stanice.
Sad samo da su zrele i da nas u ponedjeljak dočekaju lijepo podijeljene...
ovo je naš zadnji stimulirani IVF preko hzzo-a....išli smo sa po tri gonala dnevno,a od ET-a bi krenuli sa fragminom. Držte fige cure!

----------


## miuta821

> Bokić svima 
> Prijavljujem današnju punkciju na kojoj smo dobili 4 jajne stanice.
> Sad samo da su zrele i da nas u ponedjeljak dočekaju lijepo podijeljene...
> ovo je naš zadnji stimulirani IVF preko hzzo-a....išli smo sa po tri gonala dnevno,a od ET-a bi krenuli sa fragminom. Držte fige cure!


Evo fige do neba neka bude se oplodilo sve 4.sretno draga

----------


## pak

žuži  :fige:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i sta god treba za dobre vijesti iz laba!

----------


## pak

Mi smo trebali krenuti u postupak danas ali  odradili utz jutros i odgadjamo zbog ciste ponovno  :Mad:

----------


## miuta821

Zao mi je draga!!!!

----------


## saan

Zuzy sretnoooo... Neka bude dobitni :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*žuži* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!! sretnoooooooooooooo od srca ti želim da ovo bude dobitni postupak! :fige:

----------


## eryngium

žužy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:  do neba!

pak  :Love:

----------


## kudri

žužy draga!!! uz tebe smo  u mislima i molitvama!!

----------


## drama_queen

Sretno Žužy!

----------


## sara79

> Bokić svima 
> Prijavljujem današnju punkciju na kojoj smo dobili 4 jajne stanice.
> Sad samo da su zrele i da nas u ponedjeljak dočekaju lijepo podijeljene...
> ovo je naš zadnji stimulirani IVF preko hzzo-a....išli smo sa po tri gonala dnevno,a od ET-a bi krenuli sa fragminom. Držte fige cure!


žužy drzim fige i bit ce to zadnji al dobitni  :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Mi smo trebali krenuti u postupak danas ali  odradili utz jutros i odgadjamo zbog ciste ponovno


Misa mu i ciste  :Sad:

----------


## tetagogolina

*Žužy* sretno!!!!! 

*Pak*, i meni se to dogodilo prošle godine, umjesto u postupak na operaciju  :Sad:

----------


## s_iva

Je li nam se Antona javila?
Žužy, neka bude sretno!!!

----------


## mona22

Žužy sretno  :fige:

----------


## una99

Žužy sretno draga, drzim fige

----------


## Bananka

Žužy, od srca sretno i nek bude dobitni!!

Njuskalica, kako je bilo na pregledu jucer? Vidim da si primila stopericu  :Wink: , pretpostavljam da je sutra punkcija...sretnoo! Uzimas li vec neku terapiju (aspirin100,utrogestan,crinone gel,...)?

----------


## antony34

Cure imam jedno pitanje. Jel moguce da bi vec sad mogla osjecati slabost, nakon pozitivne bete? Tako mi je lose stalno mi je zlo a ne mogu povratiti i tesko mi je hodati samo bi spavala. Nikako se naspavati. Pomagajte. Hvala

----------


## antony34

I da svakih sat vremena pisanje uzas.

----------


## Varnica

> Cure imam jedno pitanje. Jel moguce da bi vec sad mogla osjecati slabost, nakon pozitivne bete? Tako mi je lose stalno mi je zlo a ne mogu povratiti i tesko mi je hodati samo bi spavala. Nikako se naspavati. Pomagajte. Hvala


Umor je simptom, ali meni je to bilo kasnije. S druge strane, svi smo različiti.
Jedi bademe kad te uhvati mučnina.

Da, da, i to konstantno tjeranje na wc  :Smile: )))

----------


## eryngium

> I da svakih sat vremena pisanje uzas.


X na ovo. Taj simptom nikako da malo oslabi.

----------


## Varnica

Najgore je po noći! Taman zaspeš i opet!

----------


## antony34

I vi ste imale osjecaj da cete procuriti svaki cas?

----------


## eryngium

> I vi ste imale osjecaj da cete procuriti svaki cas?


Stalno sam imala pritisak dolje i lagano boluckanje. Kao da ću svaki čas dobit.

----------


## antony34

Sutra cu vidjet sta ce reci druga beta. Nadam se da ce biti u redu. Hvala na pomoci.

----------


## Varnica

Da, kao da ćeš mengu dobiti. Još sam se čudila kako žene ne kuže da su trudne! Ili smo mi posebne  :Wink:

----------


## antony34

Mi recimo bolje slusamo tijelo jer prolazimo svasta pa znamo kako na sta reagiramo i kako nam je nesto novo. Jednostavno smo drugacije. Po tome smo posebne :Wink:

----------


## suncokret19

antony34 držim ti fige sutra!!!   :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Hvala draga :Smile:

----------


## Katjuša

*žužy*  sretno! neka je zadnji i dobitni  :Wink: 

*antony*  vibram za lijepu betu sutra!!  :Smile: 

*pak*  žao mi je draga  :Love:

----------


## micamaca30

> Cure imam jedno pitanje. Jel moguce da bi vec sad mogla osjecati slabost, nakon pozitivne bete? Tako mi je lose stalno mi je zlo a ne mogu povratiti i tesko mi je hodati samo bi spavala. Nikako se naspavati. Pomagajte. Hvala


Antony34 meni su vratili 2blastice i 3 dan od transfera uzasan umor piskit svakih sat vremena a mucnina za poludit....nevjerovatno ali isstinito sada sam u 16 tt i tek SADsu mi mmučnineprestale

----------


## Zenii

Žužy sretno i držim fige da se sve lijepo oplode!!!

----------


## laine

Cure pitanje jedno, danas mi je 11dnt, vracen 3. dan, test mi je negativan, beta u srijedu! Danas su me tako poceli boliti jajnici da imam osjecaj da ce mi ispast, inace nemam bolne menstruacije niti prije, da li su menstruacije nakon ivf bolne?

----------


## sara79

> Cure pitanje jedno, danas mi je 11dnt, vracen 3. dan, test mi je negativan, beta u srijedu! Danas su me tako poceli boliti jajnici da imam osjecaj da ce mi ispast, inace nemam bolne menstruacije niti prije, da li su menstruacije nakon ivf bolne?


leine zao mi je  :Sad:  
Neznam ti bas odgovor na tvoje pitanje jer imam jedan postupak iza sebe i inace bolne menstruacije.
A mozda je od punkcije jos, ili su mozda jajnici uvecani od stimulacije. Neznam ako ti nije problem da odes na uz!?

----------


## žužy

Evo nas danas vratili doma,vračamo se u četvrtak vidjeti dali nas naša dječica čekaju  :Zaljubljen:  

anthony34, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu danas!

----------


## sara79

> Evo nas danas vratili doma,vračamo se u četvrtak vidjeti dali nas naša dječica čekaju  
> 
> anthony34, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu danas!


Ajme zuzy drzim fige jako  :Kiss:  
Idete na blastice?

----------


## žužy

Idemo na blastice. Uf kako me strah...čudan neki osječaj,nikad nismo bili u ovoj situaciji. Samo da se razvijaju.

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka jucer ujutro biio uzv folikuli su bili 16-17mm a endic 12mm.tako da sam navecer dala jos 100 puregona i orgalutran a u 7 ujutro stopericu.tako da danas navecer imam punkciju :Smile: 

Sretno svima.
Zuzy drzim fige za blastice  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Njuškalica,zvuči odlično..sretno!

----------


## Kadauna

zuzy - dodjoh zavibrati za tvoje 4 js., za odluku laba (zbog dobre oplodnje - sigurno su svi još uvijek živi i danas sigurno pravili 4-stanični) da idu na blastice, došla navijati za tvoj zadnji postupak, nek ti ovo bude baš taj za pamtiti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara10

*žužy* sretno od srca! Ide se znači na blastice, držim velike fige za četvrtak i neka ti bude zadnji i dobitni!

----------


## xavii

Zuzy sretnooo do neba!!!! (i ostale naravno)

----------


## žužy

Fala drage moje  :grouphug:

----------


## Ajvi

žužy, mila, znaš sve
 :fige:   :fige:   :fige:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## Ives000

*Žužy* draga, evo navratila samo da ti zaželim sreću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige: 
Samo hrabro  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo nas danas vratili doma,vračamo se u četvrtak vidjeti dali nas naša dječica čekaju  
> 
> anthony34, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu danas!


zuzy draga  :fige:  do neba...zelim ti jednu ovakvu buhtlicu kao moju  :Zaljubljen: 
evo Kadauna ti je sve napisala.

----------


## antony34

Da vam javim beta danas 1118

----------


## eryngium

> Da vam javim beta danas 1118


 :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Very Happy:  Jeeeeeee!!!! Čestitam!!!

Žužy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## sara79

> Da vam javim beta danas 1118


Odlicno  :Smile:  
Cestitam  :Kiss:

----------


## Varnica

> Da vam javim beta danas 1118


Vauuuu, čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Antony, super beta!!!
Zuzy, držim fige jako, jako za savršene blaste!

----------


## s_iva

Nije mi prošao smajlic

----------


## suncokret19

čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## maca2

*anthony*-čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Idemo na blastice. Uf kako me strah...čudan neki osječaj,nikad nismo bili u ovoj situaciji. Samo da se razvijaju.


Žuži draga moja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## Snekica

žužy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za the Četvrtak!

----------


## maca2

žužy  :fige:  Koliko si js imala?

Cure, dajte mi molim vas recite gdje mm može obaviti bakteriološku analizu ejakulata? Dobio je uputnicu od dr. opće prakse ali je zaboravio pitati gdje/kada da to odnese? Jel' čiji muž to radio? Meni se čini da bi to na Zvijezdu (F. Mihaljević) trebao nositi...

----------


## Bananka

Zuzy ~~~~~~ da bude veselo u labosu i dalje!!

Anthony, cestitam, jupijee!!

Maca, mm je nosio na rebro ali pretpostavljam da moze i u zaraznu.

Njuskalica, sigurno je vec prosla punkcija! Koliko si imala folikula? Evo ja danas na 2dc bila na pregledu i pocela se pikati malo prije  :Smile:

----------


## laine

Maca2 može i na sv duh odnijet, ne treba se naručivat, čini mi se da primaju uzorke od 7-9, nalaz za tjedan dana. 
Cure sretno svima!

----------


## Njuskalica

Aspiracija super prosla ,imamo 11 folikula i od toga 8 js.
Sutra navečer ćemo znat vise  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Cure puno vam hvala :Wink:

----------


## sara79

> Aspiracija super prosla ,imamo 11 folikula i od toga 8 js.
> Sutra navečer ćemo znat vise


Bravo, odlicno  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Zuzy ~~~~~~ da bude veselo u labosu i dalje!!
> 
> Anthony, cestitam, jupijee!!
> 
> Maca, mm je nosio na rebro ali pretpostavljam da moze i u zaraznu.
> 
> Njuskalica, sigurno je vec prosla punkcija! Koliko si imala folikula? Evo ja danas na 2dc bila na pregledu i pocela se pikati malo prije


Bananka koju stimulaciju si dobila? 
I ja cu kod dr. R uskoro.

----------


## Katjuša

*žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice i četvrtak!! 
*antony* čestitam na beti, super!! 
Njuskalica bravo za 8 stanica, sad vibramo za dalje  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Zuzy držim ručno nožne da ovo bude dobitan postupak! !!!!

----------


## Bananka

Super Njuskalica! I ja sam imala prije godinu dana na VV isti broj folikula i js (11/8)  :Wink: .
Jesi uzimala anesteziju?

Sara79, dobila sam Puregon po 200IU. U sub.i nedj.dodajem po jedan orgalutran. U pon.je 2.folikulometrija (fm) pa cemo vidjeti za dalje.

Antony, kad ides na uzv?

Svima saljem puno ~~~~ za sto god trebale!

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka uzela sam anesteziju. Za sad sam ju uvjek uzimala bojim sekako bi bilo bez.
Sretno sa pikanjem  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Bananka 9 5 bi trebala ici na uzv.

----------


## Twinolina

antony!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! kad je uzv?

----------


## loretta

bok cure.....

nova sam na forumu pa ću vas malo opteretiti sa svojim problemom (uvjetno rečeno)..dakle, situacija je slijedeća- 1.mjesec korištenja LH trakica,ostala sam trudna.sreća nažalost nije bila dugog vijeka jer sam u 3.mj izgubila bebicu kojoj smo se MM i ja neizmjerno veselili.Nakon kiretaže (11mjesec/2014),gin mi je rekao da je sve ok i uredno i da već nakon 3 mj možemo raditi na djetetu. tako je i bilo..e sad tu nastaje problem..prva dva ciklusa praćenja trakica,uredno su mi se pojavile 2 crte jednake boje,međutim ništa od T...e sad, ovaj zadnji ciklus dogodilo se slijedeće:1.dan mjerenja (12.dan ciklusa)-testna crta slabo vidljiva, 2.dan mjerenja (13.dan ciklusa)- Testna crta skoro jačine kao kontrolna-reko sutra je dobitni dan...3.dan mjerenja-testna se opet slabije dosta vidi...Sva testiranja radila sam u popodnevnim satima (oko 3 sata popodne)..moje pitanje je-je li riječ o anovulatornom ciklusu ili...? bilo kako bilo, MM i ja smo pokrili i taj dan kad je crta bila skoro ko kontrolna i dan iza-za svaki slučaj...inače ciklusi su mi u prosjeku 26-30 dana,nikad nisam imala nikakvih gin.problema-cisti i slično...al svejedno me malo brine ova situacija sa LH trakicom

----------


## Mury

Zuzy do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ imam feeling da dolazi tvoja sreca  :Heart:

----------


## Varnica

> bok cure.....
> 
> nova sam na forumu pa ću vas malo opteretiti sa svojim problemom (uvjetno rečeno)..dakle, situacija je slijedeća- 1.mjesec korištenja LH trakica,ostala sam trudna.sreća nažalost nije bila dugog vijeka jer sam u 3.mj izgubila bebicu kojoj smo se MM i ja neizmjerno veselili.Nakon kiretaže (11mjesec/2014),gin mi je rekao da je sve ok i uredno i da već nakon 3 mj možemo raditi na djetetu. tako je i bilo..e sad tu nastaje problem..prva dva ciklusa praćenja trakica,uredno su mi se pojavile 2 crte jednake boje,međutim ništa od T...e sad, ovaj zadnji ciklus dogodilo se slijedeće:1.dan mjerenja (12.dan ciklusa)-testna crta slabo vidljiva, 2.dan mjerenja (13.dan ciklusa)- Testna crta skoro jačine kao kontrolna-reko sutra je dobitni dan...3.dan mjerenja-testna se opet slabije dosta vidi...Sva testiranja radila sam u popodnevnim satima (oko 3 sata popodne)..moje pitanje je-je li riječ o anovulatornom ciklusu ili...? bilo kako bilo, MM i ja smo pokrili i taj dan kad je crta bila skoro ko kontrolna i dan iza-za svaki slučaj...inače ciklusi su mi u prosjeku 26-30 dana,nikad nisam imala nikakvih gin.problema-cisti i slično...al svejedno me malo brine ova situacija sa LH trakicom


Mislim da si na krivoj temi, al dobro.
Nije nužno svaki ciklus ovulacija i, ako i je, ne mora nužno doći do trudnoće.
Pokušavajte i dalje. I ne samo u dane ovulacije. Ako za 6-12mj. ne dođe do trudnoće, tada se javite svom ginekologu koji će vas uputiti dalje.
Nadam se da nećete morati.

----------


## Lagunas

Pozdrav svima! 
Čitala sam vas od prve do zadnje stranice, i plakala i smijala..
Iza mene su 4 AIH, u Rijeci kod prof.
Imam dva pitanja.
Jučer je bio 12dno, test neg., mogu li se nadati? Beta tek 7.05.
I čitam da sve dobiju stopericu pa tek onda postupak, dok sam ja sva 4 puta dobila na sam dan inseminacije. 
Nalaz, anoovulacija. Ima li tko iskustva?

----------


## Bananka

> Bananka 9 5 bi trebala ici na uzv.


Pa to je vec sljedeci tjedan, super! Sretno i ~~~

----------


## laine

Da se i ja upišem, moja beta 0.
Cure vama sretno!!!!

----------


## eryngium

> Pozdrav svima! 
> Čitala sam vas od prve do zadnje stranice, i plakala i smijala..
> Iza mene su 4 AIH, u Rijeci kod prof.
> Imam dva pitanja.
> Jučer je bio 12dno, test neg., mogu li se nadati? Beta tek 7.05.
> I čitam da sve dobiju stopericu pa tek onda postupak, dok sam ja sva 4 puta dobila na sam dan inseminacije. 
> Nalaz, anoovulacija. Ima li tko iskustva?


Ima nas nekih (ili možda samo ja) koje nisu uopće dobile štopericu za inseminacije. 
Znači na kontrolnom utz-u 2dana iza ins. ti ni jedan od ta 4 puta folikul nije pukao?

Laine, žao mi je.  :Sad:

----------


## sara79

> Da se i ja upišem, moja beta 0.
> Cure vama sretno!!!!


laine  :Love:

----------


## žužy

laine,žao mi je..  :Love:

----------


## antony34

Cure imam pitanje. Zasto me jajnici tako bole? Jako ih osjecam.

----------


## una99

*laine*  :Love:

----------


## laine

Hvala vam cure! Jel znate kolka je pauza do sljedećeg pokušaja?

----------


## lady555

> Da vam javim beta danas 1118


antony draga čestitam na velikoj betiii, puno ssreće dalje i opusti se da što prije dođeš do svog zlata,,puno pozzz

----------


## Lagunas

Eryngium, došlo bi do ovulacija. Ali nigdje nisam čula za ovakav pristup. A tebi niti to? Ni klomifeni? 
Danas radila test, ClearBlue, 14dpo -neg.
Sljedeći ciklus IVF sa klomifenima.

----------


## Lagunas

I ja bih željela čestitati antony na lijepoj beti  :Smile:  !!!

----------


## miuta821

> Hvala vam cure! Jel znate kolka je pauza do sljedećeg pokušaja?


Ako imas zamrznuti ide brzo ne moras vise na punkciju.tako mi je i sama cekam za fet.ja sam bila u 3mj ma ivf a u 5mj 21 dnc idem.mislim da ispada u 6 mj.(kod mene).pa sretno i probaj biti optimist meni su suze dugo ali ne mozese nista sta je tu je.

----------


## Katjuša

žao mi je *laine*   :Love:

----------


## Twinolina

žao mi je Laine  :Sad: 

Antony normalno je to...još će te štošta boljeti...sve se mijenja...dobro došla u DRUGO STANJE!

----------


## antony34

Twin hvala na odgovoru

----------


## bubekica

Antony, cuvaj se.
Ako si sad bila u stimulaciji moguce je da jajnici od u hiper zbog hcg-a. Pij puno tekucine i nemoj sjediti.

----------


## Bananka

Laine, zao mi je! Ovisno da li si bila u stimuliranom(gonal,puregon,...) ili prirodnom postupku (klomifen,...,ili bez lijekova) i da li ces ici ponovno na stim./prirodni ili imas mozda smrznute embrije. Di si bila u postupku i koji protokol? Kad javis dr.rezultat bete onda ti on kaze odmah termin kada mozes ponovno najranije (tako je bar prije 1.god bilo na VukVrhovcu) u postupak.

Lagunas, drzim fige za betu!

----------


## laine

Cure hvala na podršci i odgovorima.
Bila sam na puregonu, nemam smrzlića, 11.5. imam termin kod dok. pa će mi valjda reći kad i šta dalje, inače sam na sv duhu. 
Vama koje čekate sretno!

----------


## sara79

Strpljivo cekam nasu zuzy da se javi sa lijepim vijestima  :Heart:

----------


## Lagunas

Danas je 15dpo, još uvijek nema vještice. Temp visoka. Jučer test negativan.
Najgori mi je upravo ovaj period gdje se uporno hvatam za nevidljive slamke spasa i nadam se da će biti drugačije. 
I dalje ne preostaje nego čekati..

----------


## tetagogolina

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za *žužy* i njene blastice!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> Hvala vam cure! Jel znate kolka je pauza do sljedećeg pokušaja?



laine - žao mi je  :Heart:  

koji ti je ovo pokušaj? daj se please upiši ovdje u statistiku: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...mrzlica/page10

imaš PCOS, čudno je da dobivaš toliko malo j.s.? nadam se da te sljedeći put neće tako malo stimulirati, ovo nije dobro, nažalost  :Sad:

----------


## Njuskalica

~~~~~~~ za zuzy  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Kadauna, ja u nacelu nemam sto prijaviti. Jest da sam bila uzasno razocarana tom puknutom folikulom u drugom prirodnom postupku, i zato sam se nakon toga odlucila za stimulaciju, ali blagu. Ja dalje od te tzv.blage ne bih ni isla. Tu smo razlicitih misljenja, jar koliko vidim ti si za jaku stimulaciju s puno stanica. 
> Ja nisam( u vezi sebe govorim). Ali, kad smo vec kog toga, bilo bi dobro da se onda ti postupci manje i vise skupi mozda svakome izjednace. Da do odredene cifre , i to najskuplje opcije, vrijedi kao jedan postupak. Zasto meni sad ta blaga ne bi vrijedila za dvije pune, na pr? Ili zasto netko ne bi zamijenio sve stimulacije za duplo ili troduplo prirodnih. ( ako to dijagnoza dopusta, naravno...)
> Osim toga,s puno dobivenih stanica i smrzlica, koliko sam shvatila, njihovo vracanje se racuna sve pod taj postupak, sto je vrlo dobro.
> Ali, ja jednostavno nisam za to. Tesko i psihicki i fizicki podnosim stimulacije. Evo, jos sam uvijek od proslog mjeseca napuhnuta ko žaba, i ne osjecam se dobro, a imala samo 4 folikule. Sta bi bilo da sam ih imala 20??? 
> Mislim da bih eksplodirala.
> Dobro, to je u vezi s tim.., a sto se konkretno petrove tice, najvise mi smeta to sto nas izabrani doktor ne vodi cijelo vrijeme. Sto aspiracije i transfere rade dezurni doktori. Tako da ni zaslugu ni krivnju najcesce ne mozes svaliti samo na jednoga



ja sam ti dužna već danima odogvor - ne stižem. Ustvari sam za slobodni odabir dok god si ti dobro informirana koliko su ti smanjenje šanse s prirodnim ciklusom (možda 6% po započetom ciklusu) i sa blago stimuliranom ovisno o godinama i ostalim dijagnozama i dobivenim jajnim stanicama možda 10-15% po započetom ciklusu. 

U stimuliranom - bi šanse za trudnoću trebale biti preko 30% ali nisu kod nas jer se slabo stimulira i često žene u HRvatskoj trenutno umjesto stimulacije dobiju nešto manje, nešto suboptimalno a HZZO i liječnici ih često ostave u uvjerenju da je to puna stimulacija... 

Zato ako ti želiš samo prirodnjake ili blage stimulacije, to je ok i nije bitan niti razlog dok god ti znaš koje su ti šanse s takvim postupcima.

----------


## Kadauna

A zuzy, sretno s blasticom tvojom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Twinolina

Kadauna e jako si to lijepo napsiala! Ja Lajku potpuno razumijem i podržavam njen odabir, dapače, i sama bih uvijek odabrala manje folikula, ali nisam u načelu za te, kao što pišeš, suboptimalne stimulacije. Pravo izbora i INDIVIDUALAN PRISTUP!!!! to je ono najbitnije za što se trebamo boriti. ja sam stekla dojam da meni nije problem zatrudniti uopće, da sam kojim slučajem plodna, tj da moji jajnici imaju normalnu folikulogenezu valjda bih svaki put zatrudnila, ali eto slučajno to nije tako i samo uz stimulaciju folikuli rastu. I samo zato što me moj MPO dr poznaje i vodi već preko 10 god odabran je optimalan pristup da se dobije kvalitetna js, moje folikule naime treba prvo probuditi pa tek onda boostati....a potrošen je jednak br menopura (28) kao što je i planirano recimo u svibnju kad se od stimulacije odustalo jer je stim radila dr na zamjeni koja me nije htjela slušati i krenuti s manjom dozom koja se postupno povećava (nakon što se potaknu receptori)...znači tu nije samo HZZO u pitanju, cijeli sustav je krivo postavljen...

----------


## Lagunas

I da, da li ću moći ići na ivf odmah sljedeći ciklus poslije aih ?
Koristili smo klomifene. 50mg na dan od 5-9dc. Idemo opet sa njima, samo sam to pitala. 
Morati ću ići na komp jer mi preko tableta ne dozvoljava da ispunim profil i drugo..nemaju mobile verziju.  :Sad:

----------


## Varnica

Ja sam mislila da u bolnici dobivam manjkavu terapiju, da bi sada nakon dugog protokola,  s puno više lijekova dobila isti, čak i slabiji rezultat... :Undecided:

----------


## sara79

> Ja sam mislila da u bolnici dobivam manjkavu terapiju, da bi sada nakon dugog protokola,  s puno više lijekova dobila isti, čak i slabiji rezultat...


Varnica dal si ikada dobila protokol da su bili gonali i samo par kom.menopura dodano???

----------


## Varnica

> Varnica dal si ikada dobila protokol da su bili gonali i samo par kom.menopura dodano???


Obrnuto! Menopuri sa par gonala  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Obrnuto! Menopuri sa par gonala


Da zato te i pitam jer znam da si sad imala dosta menopura a neznam kakva ti je stimulacija u petrovoj bila.
Mozda ti bas treba da krenes sa gonalima i onda ukljuciti po jedan menopur, naravno sa cetrotide.

----------


## žužy

Nas su dočekale tri blastice,ja sretna ko malo dijete...jednu smo vratili a ostale su eskimići  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sara79

> Nas su dočekale tri blastice,ja sretna ko malo dijete...jednu smo vratili a ostale su eskimići


žužy  :Zaljubljen: 
sretno do neba  :Kiss:

----------


## miuta821

> Nas su dočekale tri blastice,ja sretna ko malo dijete...jednu smo vratili a ostale su eskimići


Bravo super sad lijepo se cuvaj i sretnooo za dalije

----------


## sushi

> Nas su dočekale tri blastice,ja sretna ko malo dijete...jednu smo vratili a ostale su eskimići


 :fige:   :Kiss:

----------


## Varnica

> Da zato te i pitam jer znam da si sad imala dosta menopura a neznam kakva ti je stimulacija u petrovoj bila.
> Mozda ti bas treba da krenes sa gonalima i onda ukljuciti po jedan menopur, naravno sa cetrotide.


Menopuri s cetrotidima dvaput, treći put s par gonala. Isti efekt. A znaš kak se prolazi ak doktoru predložiš stimulaciju  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

> A znaš kak se prolazi ak doktoru predložiš stimulaciju


kako?  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Sretno *žužy*!!!

----------


## Bananka

Bravo žužy!! Drzim fige!!

----------


## Njuskalica

Bravo zuzy  :Smile:  sretno  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Zuzy drzim palceve da sve bude ok.  :Wink:

----------


## Njuskalica

Mi treci dan imamo dva osmostanicna i tri sestostanicna  embrija. Odluceno je vratit u nedelju ujutro,to ispada nakon pet i pol dana. Kazu da se nis ne brinemo da ce sve bit kul :/

----------


## Bananka

To su dobre vijesti Njuskalice! Vibram za nedjelju ~~~~`
Da li si vadila E2 i LH na 9.dc ili na 9.dan terapije (10dc)? Malo sam zbunjena danas* :Smile:

----------


## Njuskalica

Nisam nista vadila.
U prvom postupku vadila pa ispao na nekin nacin kriv rezultat,po brojkama sam trebala imat vise js(ako sam dobro skuzila) a imala tri,a  od toga samo se jedna mogla oplodit. 
Kadas imas fm?
Kada ce aapiracija?

----------


## Njuskalica

A sta se tice transfera nakon 5 i pol dana(racunali u satima) sam malo zbunjena. Jer to je prakticki gledano sesti dan. Mozda netko iskusniji moze prokonentirat.

----------


## sretna 1506

> Nas su dočekale tri blastice,ja sretna ko malo dijete...jednu smo vratili a ostale su eskimići


Neka je sretno i uspješno.

----------


## Bananka

> Nisam nista vadila.
> U prvom postupku vadila pa ispao na nekin nacin kriv rezultat,po brojkama sam trebala imat vise js(ako sam dobro skuzila) a imala tri,a  od toga samo se jedna mogla oplodit. 
> Kadas imas fm?
> Kada ce aapiracija?


U pon.je 2.fm, a onda cemo vidjeti za aspiraciju. Po mojoj procjeni ili u srijedu ili cetvrtak.
Jesu rekli zasto ne rade ET u sub.navecer?

----------


## sara79

> Menopuri s cetrotidima dvaput, treći put s par gonala. Isti efekt. A znaš kak se prolazi ak doktoru predložiš stimulaciju


Znam jer se nisam slozila s dr. V u vezi stimulacije i bez pardona sam mu to rekla i odbili smo raditi nove nalaze.
Ali zato sam sa drugim dr normalno razgovarala i nije imao nikakvu primjedbu da probamo drugi protokol.
Nadam se da neces trebati vise nikoga od njih i da ce ti ovo biti dobitni pokusaj.

----------


## sara79

> A sta se tice transfera nakon 5 i pol dana(racunali u satima) sam malo zbunjena. Jer to je prakticki gledano sesti dan. Mozda netko iskusniji moze prokonentirat.


Pa mislim da to nema veze ako je blastica dal je 5ti ili 6ti dan.
Neka me cure isprave ako grijesim.

----------


## s_iva

Zuzy i Njuskalica, sretno sa blasticama!

----------


## snupi

zuzy i njuskalica!!!

----------


## eryngium

> Nas su dočekale tri blastice,ja sretna ko malo dijete...jednu smo vratili a ostale su eskimići


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  super!
 :fige:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara79

> U pon.je 2.fm, a onda cemo vidjeti za aspiraciju. Po mojoj procjeni ili u srijedu ili cetvrtak.
> Jesu rekli zasto ne rade ET u sub.navecer?


Bananka sretno i nek bude lijepi broj folikula u pon.  :Wink:

----------


## Twinolina

super za blastice!!!!!!!!!!!

Varnice ja ZNAM o čemu pričaš....

----------


## Ginger

zuzy i njuskalice vibram!

----------


## Lagunas

Hej cure, jeste li čule za Jonasovu metodu računanja plodnih dana. Po njemu je bitno kako mjesec, vrijeme i mjesto rođenja utječe tokom cijelog našeg života pa nam tako plodan dan može pasti i na dane vještice, što bi odgovorilo na pitanje odkud trudnoća u tim " neplodnim danima ". Planiram koristiti i taj njegov kalendar pa budemo vidjeli. Neće škoditi  :Smile:  može samo pomoci♡

----------


## Varnica

> Hej cure, jeste li čule za Jonasovu metodu računanja plodnih dana. Po njemu je bitno kako mjesec, vrijeme i mjesto rođenja utječe tokom cijelog našeg života pa nam tako plodan dan može pasti i na dane vještice, što bi odgovorilo na pitanje odkud trudnoća u tim " neplodnim danima ". Planiram koristiti i taj njegov kalendar pa budemo vidjeli. Neće škoditi  može samo pomoci♡


Mislim da su cure na ovom podforumu odaaaavnooo prošle računanje plodnih/neplodnih dana...

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka vjerojatno su spojili  :Wink:  ali takodjer mi dok.potvrdio da nema razlike sta ce vratit embrije par sati kasnije. Vjerujem mu pa ccemo vidjet na sta ce to izac  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Cure ja cu poludjet od nadutosti. Zeludac mi je napuhan ko da sam u sestom mj trudnoce. Uzas. Neznam sta da radim. Pomagajte.

----------


## Varnica

> kako?


Ili dobiješ po nosu zbog Guglanja ili se nafrnji da ti ne treba obzirom da ti kao znaš bolju terapiju/metodu/kajgot...
Ovdje se ne radi o privatnom sektoru gdje ti njima plaćaš pa ćeš ti i klimati glavom i smješkati se, pohvaliti tvoje zavidno znanje u koječemu vezanom za njegovu specijalnost...
U državnim bolnicama to baš i ne prolazi  :Undecided:

----------


## žužy

Varnica,ja moram onda pohvaliti doktoricu s kojom sam dogovarala ovu zadnju stimulaciju. Čak nije ni moja odabrana,mjenjala je mog dr..ali je ispalo da mi je bila i na određivanju stimulacije i štoperice...i skroz smo se sve lijepo dog.,poslušala je moja prijašnja iskustva i drago mi je zbog toga jer smo na temelju toga dobili eto dobre js. Ja sam štopericu dobila na jedan folikul od 18 mm (za koji sumnjam da me dočekal) i još par njih od 14-15 mm. Znam da mi pucaju rano i primila je to na znanje.
Isto tako,kad sam pitala za heparin odma se složila.
Ali,svjesna sam da nisu svi takvi i da bi puno pomoglo da neki doktori kadkad više poslušaju pacjenta...žao mi je zbog toga.

----------


## Bananka

> Bananka vjerojatno su spojili  ali takodjer mi dok.potvrdio da nema razlike sta ce vratit embrije par sati kasnije. Vjerujem mu pa ccemo vidjet na sta ce to izac


Slazem se s tvojim misljenjem. I ja bi im vjerovala jer stvarno imam osjecaj da znaju sto pricaju i da stoje iza toga. I sigurno ne vracaju 1.puta nakon 5,5dana.
Kako se danas osjecas? Ja sam svaki puta bila napuhana ko balon.

----------


## Njuskalica

Napuhano i tromo.samo bi lezala a nemam bas prilike.i jako sam nestrpljiva,jedva cekam da mi vrate tockice  :Smile: 
Kako se ti osjecas?

----------


## bubekica

> Cure ja cu poludjet od nadutosti. Zeludac mi je napuhan ko da sam u sestom mj trudnoce. Uzas. Neznam sta da radim. Pomagajte.


Antony, ne bih te htjela plasiti, ali meni to smrdi na hiper. Ako je trbuh nadut skroz do grudi, moguce je da zadrzavas tekucinu. Kako si s mokrenjem? Lezi i pij izosport, ako se ne smiri, na tvom mjestu bih otisla na hitnu. Jel te boli? Jel te bole jajnici?

----------


## Varnica

Antony, koliko piješ toliko moraš izmokriti! Pij puno vode i odi sutra kod doktora. Cure su u pravu, miriši na hiper. Lezi!

----------


## željkica

žužy sretnoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Twinolina

antony ja sam bila u bolnici radi ohss-a i nije za zezat se. ak te boli i ne mokriš trk u bolnicu.

----------


## antony34

Al ja sam svakih pol sata na vc. Piskim jako puno. Dal je moguce u prirodnom postupku otici u hiper?

----------


## eryngium

> Al ja sam svakih pol sata na vc. Piskim jako puno. Dal je moguce u prirodnom postupku otici u hiper?


Mislim da nije. Jer imaš samo 1 folikul i taj napunktiraju. Nek me netko ispravi ako griješim.
Ja sam do popodne isto napuhnuta ko leš, izgledam valjda 5mj trudna, samo što se preko noći isprrrrrr... pa ujutro ne budem takav napuhanac. I da, žuborim ko potočić u proljeće kad nabuja. Po 5 puta po noći i prestala sam brojati koliko puta po danu. :eek:

----------


## antony34

I kod mene je tako.

----------


## Bananka

> Napuhano i tromo.samo bi lezala a nemam bas prilike.i jako sam nestrpljiva,jedva cekam da mi vrate tockice 
> Kako se ti osjecas?


Ja se za sad dobro osjecam.  Osjetim jajnike, neki put vise,neki put manje, ali sve ok. Do sad sam primila 1000IU Puregona, i od danas dodajem Orgalutran.
Vjerujem da jedva cekas vracanje mrvica! Jos danas i sutra su kod tebe  :Wink: .

----------


## Twinolina

Antony ma to je ok onda....

----------


## sara79

> Varnica,ja moram onda pohvaliti doktoricu s kojom sam dogovarala ovu zadnju stimulaciju. Čak nije ni moja odabrana,mjenjala je mog dr..ali je ispalo da mi je bila i na određivanju stimulacije i štoperice...i skroz smo se sve lijepo dog.,poslušala je moja prijašnja iskustva i drago mi je zbog toga jer smo na temelju toga dobili eto dobre js. Ja sam štopericu dobila na jedan folikul od 18 mm (za koji sumnjam da me dočekal) i još par njih od 14-15 mm. Znam da mi pucaju rano i primila je to na znanje.
> Isto tako,kad sam pitala za heparin odma se složila.
> Ali,svjesna sam da nisu svi takvi i da bi puno pomoglo da neki doktori kadkad više poslušaju pacjenta...žao mi je zbog toga.


zuzy kak si mi??

----------


## žužy

Dobro sam sarice  :Kiss:  
Nemam baš nekaj za prijaviti,danas je 7. dpo. Čekam neka pikanja i probadanja pa neče li ga neče..  :drama: 

U kojoj si ti fazi,kad stupate?

----------


## sara79

> Dobro sam sarice  
> Nemam baš nekaj za prijaviti,danas je 7. dpo. Čekam neka pikanja i probadanja pa neče li ga neče.. 
> 
> U kojoj si ti fazi,kad stupate?


Ma bit ce draga, mora jednom biti  :Wink:  
Nemoj prerano da radis test  :Wink:  
Mi ti stupamo za ciklus ili dva, pratimo se uz i kad ulovimo najvise antralaca kaze dr. R onda krecemo.
Al nekako nam se cini, tak smo se bar slozili da kod mene nema puno odstupanja pa najkasnije ce to bit pocetak lipnja  :Smile:

----------


## Njuskalica

Danas nam embriolog javio da imamo 3 blastice i 2 osmostanicna emrija.
Tako da smo bas bas zadovoljni.
Sretno svima  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Sara,super! Onda budemo vibrali  :rock:  
Ma neću prerano...  :pivo:

----------


## žužy

> Danas nam embriolog javio da imamo 3 blastice i 2 osmostanicna emrija.
> Tako da smo bas bas zadovoljni.
> Sretno svima


Baš lijepo  :Very Happy: 
Sretno dalje!  :fige:

----------


## sara79

> Sara,super! Onda budemo vibrali  
> Ma neću prerano...


 :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Danas nam embriolog javio da imamo 3 blastice i 2 osmostanicna emrija.
> Tako da smo bas bas zadovoljni.
> Sretno svima


Eto vidis, jos ce i smrzlica biti  :Wink:  
Vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Njuskalica

Sara79  :Kiss: 

Zuzy sretno  :Smile:  
Kada je plan radit betu ili test?

----------


## žužy

> Sara79 
> 
> Zuzy sretno  
> Kada je plan radit betu ili test?


13.5. moram javiti betu doktorici...a test bude svakak ranije,tko bi čekao 18. dpo  :Aparatic:

----------


## Twinolina

žužy za 6 dana možeš napraviti,m eni je gravi gnost duo bio super - prvo napravila jedan i to je bio first sign i bila slaba crtica, onda drugi dan drugi (taj gravi gnost mini) i bila ohohohohoho crta. pa se isplati kupit odmah taj gravi gnost duo. test je siguran, čula sam sa više strana.

njuškalice čestitam na odličnom rezultatu!!!!

----------


## žužy

Meni je najranije test pokazao drugu crtu na 9. dpo,al tad je bila i ranija implantacija..inače mislim da na 12. dpo mora pokazati pravo stanje. Ali naravno,ima i svakakvih testića...na 14. dpo sam na nekima imala pluščinu a na nekima sjenku. A ti kao osjetljiviji...eh.
Gravignost mini je meni više puta pokazao drugu crtu na negativnu betu tako da on nije moj prvi izbor. U biti,mislim da nema testa kojeg nisam popišala  :Laughing:

----------


## sara79

Meni je npr. Grvignost ultra i Alice testici najbolji.

----------


## Bananka

Njuskalice, pa odlicno za embrije, jupii!!

Sara79, vibram vec sada za lipanj!!

Žužy, ~~~~~ za plusic i lijepu betu!

----------


## Varnica

Vidim da puno vas radi testove prije bete. Ja samo radim betu. Trebala bi vaditi krv u ponedjeljak, ali mi je nekako prerano, ET je bio 24.4. Mislim da ću u srijedu, četvrtak.

----------


## sara79

> Vidim da puno vas radi testove prije bete. Ja samo radim betu. Trebala bi vaditi krv u ponedjeljak, ali mi je nekako prerano, ET je bio 24.4. Mislim da ću u srijedu, četvrtak.


To je 10 dnt.
Kak zelis draga al posto sam ja nestrpljiva ja bi bar test napravila a 12 dan isla na betu.
Svaka ti cast na izdrzljivosti i karakteru.

----------


## sara79

> Njuskalice, pa odlicno za embrije, jupii!!
> 
> Sara79, vibram vec sada za lipanj!!
> 
> Žužy, ~~~~~ za plusic i lijepu betu!


 :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## Varnica

Ma ne želim više nikad vidjet betu 35, odn. tak nisku  :Smile: 
Nije to meni neki problem. Problem je kad imaš bolovanje 14 dne od punkcije pa moraš izvadit taj zadnji dan, što je po meni prerano. Bolje da mi odmah daju N98 koja je 21 dan. Jednom sam za morala otvoriti čuvanje trudnoće od 6 dana jer mi je iscuril obolovanje od 14, a druga beta je rasla pa mi je dr odmah otvorio čuvanje. Imala sam više šetanja po Hzzou, otvori i zatvori, nego što je trajala trudnoća- biokemijska je bila. S tim da sam još morala slušati glupe komentare službenice Hzzo-a kada sam za par dana zatvarala čuvanje o mojoj trudnoći koja je u tom trenutku već prolazila  :Sad:

----------


## eryngium

> Vidim da puno vas radi testove prije bete. Ja samo radim betu. Trebala bi vaditi krv u ponedjeljak, ali mi je nekako prerano, ET je bio 24.4. Mislim da ću u srijedu, četvrtak.


U Ri ti daju vadit betu 20dnt. Ne znam nikog tko se nije istestirao prije toga. Meni je bila svijetla crta na onom iz dm-a, s dva komada u pakiranju, na 11dnt.

----------


## sara79

> Ma ne želim više nikad vidjet betu 35, odn. tak nisku 
> Nije to meni neki problem. Problem je kad imaš bolovanje 14 dne od punkcije pa moraš izvadit taj zadnji dan, što je po meni prerano. Bolje da mi odmah daju N98 koja je 21 dan. Jednom sam za morala otvoriti čuvanje trudnoće od 6 dana jer mi je iscuril obolovanje od 14, a druga beta je rasla pa mi je dr odmah otvorio čuvanje. Imala sam više šetanja po Hzzou, otvori i zatvori, nego što je trajala trudnoća- biokemijska je bila. S tim da sam još morala slušati glupe komentare službenice Hzzo-a kada sam za par dana zatvarala čuvanje o mojoj trudnoći koja je u tom trenutku već prolazila


A do kad imas bolovanje?? Do pon. ili??

----------


## Varnica

Pa da! Od punkcije 14 dana. Po pravilniku  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Potpuno te razumijem i neznam sto bi ti pametno rekla.
Mozda je onda bolje da ipak vadis betu pa znas sto ti je cinit dalje.
Ili ides radit ili produzit bolovanje.
Ispade da je bolje da si uzela odmah N98.

----------


## eryngium

> Pa da! Od punkcije 14 dana. Po pravilniku


Ali tvoj gin ti može dati 21 dan, šta ne? Bar meni moj nije nikad pravio probleme, uvijek je dao max što može.

----------


## žužy

Varnica,sva ta hodanja po HZZO-u i doktoru neka obavi TM ili netko tvoj. Ti si na bolovanju i miruješ,i nema ti tko šta reči. No,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da budeš morala samo jednom mjenjati doznake  :Smile:  do porodiljnog.

Sara,Grav. Ultra nisam još do sad pišala,al planiram!

----------


## Varnica

Ma poanta je da bi nam za IVF trebali davat N98, a moj ginić neda nego N97. Jer je meni premalo dana za vadit betu kada se računa 14 dne od punkcije. Samo to. 
Da mi je dao zadnji put tu šifru ili da je produzio bolovanje nakon pozitivne bete,a ne ovako čuvanje trudnoće za tih 6 dana- glupost.
Odbrojavam i dalje do srijede. Bez obzira na ginića i šifre.  :Smile:

----------


## Njuskalica

Samo da se prikljucim ludostima oko bolovanja. Ginicka uporno neda tri tjedna ko da ce mi ona mora platit. Ovaj put sam uzela go to ET a poslje bolovanje  :Smile:

----------


## Njuskalica

Vracene danas oko devet ujutro dvije odlične blastice  :Smile: 
Naravno da nas je dok.upozorio na mogućnost blizanacake ali smo ipak odlučili na dvije mrve. Pa sada sta bude bude.
Za smrznut ipak nije bilo jer se jucer osmostanicni prestali razvijat kao i jedna morula.

----------


## Romeo85

Sretno ti od srca, neka bude onako kako si sama zelis... :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

Pa to je super! I kaj fali blizančekima  :Smile:  
Ja sam uvijek za. Da dobijem tri rekla bi im da mi sve vrate  :Smile:

----------


## Njuskalica

Dok.me upozoravao da je to rizicnija trudnoca i da postoji mogucnost hospitalizacije u jednom trenu a mi imamo malo djete i tak to...ali daleko smo mi od testa,beta i trudnoce. 
Varnica jos mi objasnili da 3 mrve vracaju ako su vise od 10 neuspjelih ivf/icsi.jer sam  bila i za tu solucijuda je treci zametak bio losiji. 

Zuzy kako si ?

----------


## žužy

Njuškalica,sretno!  :fige: 
Ja baš nemam kaj za prijaviti,dobro sam..bez promjena.

----------


## antony34

Njuskalica i zuzy sretno cure :Wink:

----------


## eryngium

Njuškalica, žužy, držim fige!

----------


## maca2

Njuskalica, sretno!  :fige:  :fige: 
Hrabra odluka za vracanje 2 blastice, ja se ne bih usudila s obzirom na moje godine i vec jedno dijete...

----------


## tetadoktor

Njuškalice sretno!!!!  :Kiss: 

žužy  :Heart:

----------


## sushi

žužy i njuškalica sretno  :fige: 

cure, vraćanje 3 zametka je po zakonu dozvoljeno samo u iznimnim slučajevima - kod žena starijih od 38 godina života, žena s nepovoljnim testovima pričuve jajnika,
ponavljanog neuspjeha u liječenju, onkoloških bolesnika i težeg oblika muške neplodnosti

u obitelji imam IVF trojčeke i ta trudnoća i period poslije nje su bili jako rizični i teški... nije baš bezveze što se sve više inzistira na SET-u, pogotovo u malo razvijenijim i uspješnijim mpo zemljama od naše gdje je single embryo transfer gotovo pravilo danas

----------


## laura33

Ja recimo osobno i pristajem na vraćanje samo jednog zametka, nikako više od toga. To sam u startu naglasila kod svog mpo dr. To mi je i upisano na karton. 
Puno žena zaista nije informirano o komplikacijama koje nose višeplodne trudnoće, a pogotovo ako bebe budu prematurusi...al to je za neku drugu temu...

----------


## Bananka

Njuskalica, bravo za blastice!! Drzim fige da bude sve super!

----------


## laine

> laine - žao mi je  
> 
> koji ti je ovo pokušaj? daj se please upiši ovdje u statistiku: 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...mrzlica/page10
> 
> imaš PCOS, čudno je da dobivaš toliko malo j.s.? nadam se da te sljedeći put neće tako malo stimulirati, ovo nije dobro, nažalost


Evo upisala se  :Smile: 
prvi mi je pokušaj, da ti bude iskrena i ja sam iznenađena s tako malo js, na kontroli ću baš pitat... moram priznat da tokom ovog postupka nitko mi od dr nije ništa rekao a ja nisam znala koja pitanja postavit.... sad za drugi put znam (od svih vas ovdje) i krećem spremna  :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

Moja perspektiva je ipak malo drugačija, ja imam preko 40 god.  i nemam dijete. I svjesna sam možebitnih komplikacija višeplodne trudnoće. Ali i veće mogućnosti implantacije barem jednog zametka od tih hipotetski vraćenih tri.
Stoga, da uopće mogu dobiti tri zametka, da- tražila bih da mi ih sve vrate.

----------


## laura33

Ma shvaćam , vjerovatno bi i ja u sličnoj situaciji postupila tako.

----------


## laura33

Ma shvaćam te , kad bolje razmislim, vjerovatno bi nakraju  i ja u sličnoj situaciji postupila tako.

----------


## mikipika32

Laine i ja se borim s PCOS i s malim brojem stanica jer se doktori boje da ne hiperstimuliram dok ja naprotiv jedva osjećam stimulaciju.
Rekli su da će ju pojačati idući puta. Živi bili pa vidjeli!
ja sam primala 100 IU Puregona dnevno i potrošila ukupno 1200IU i dobila 5 stanica od čega sve nezrele.

----------


## sara79

> Varnica,sva ta hodanja po HZZO-u i doktoru neka obavi TM ili netko tvoj. Ti si na bolovanju i miruješ,i nema ti tko šta reči. No,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da budeš morala samo jednom mjenjati doznake  do porodiljnog.
> 
> Sara,Grav. Ultra nisam još do sad pišala,al planiram!


Zuzy vidis da ipak ima jedan koji nisi popiskila pa nek bude dobitni  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Vracene danas oko devet ujutro dvije odlične blastice 
> Naravno da nas je dok.upozorio na mogućnost blizanacake ali smo ipak odlučili na dvije mrve. Pa sada sta bude bude.
> Za smrznut ipak nije bilo jer se jucer osmostanicni prestali razvijat kao i jedna morula.


Vibram za dalje draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kad napravis betu cemo vidjeti rezultat  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

Njuskalica da i svaka cast na hrabrosti  :Smile:  
Dalje nis ne komentiram do bete

----------


## Njuskalica

Sara 79 ako se ne varam danas imas fm? Sretnoooo  :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Sara 79 ako se ne varam danas imas fm? Sretnoooo


Da, hvala  :Smile:  
Al se samo pratimo zbog antralnih folikula jer lovimo kad ce ih biti najvise....strpljivo cekam  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

Sara,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za solidnu brojčicu danas pa da startate čim čim prije!

----------


## sara79

Hvala curke moje  :Kiss:

----------


## suncokret19

vidim da je ova tema najživlja pa ću tu postavit svoje pitanje.
Danas ujutro nakon mokrenja sam na papiru primjetila sluz, nešto poput želatine ili (oprostite na izrazu) šmrkalj koji mi visio iz rodnice. Primjetila sam unazad nekoliko dana da mi na papiru ostaje sluz međutim mislila sam da je to od sjemene tekućine. A kad sad ovo! nisam to do sada imala. 
Nakon femare, 15dc nije bilo ni folikula ni drugih promjena... danas mi je 19dc
Što bi to bilo?

----------


## bubekica

moguce da se ipak nesto pokrenulo.
kad ides opet na folikulometriju?

----------


## Njuskalica

Suncokret Tocno takva sluz ,skroz prozirna kod mene se javila 3-4 dana prije punkcije.

----------


## suncokret19

neidem više na fm, odustali smo prošlu srijedu jer nije bilo nikakve reakcije na femaru..imala sam proške godine ovulaciju na klomifen oko 28 dana ciklusa.. da odem kod svog gina na fm ili da zovem u petrovu?

----------


## bubekica

ja bih prvo otisla kod gina socijalnog da vidi sto se dogadja, ako se nesto pokrenulo, zvala bih petrovu. bojim se da ides direkt zvati petrovu da ce te otkantat, a ako im dodjes s "ja ovuliram" mozda upali  :Wink:

----------


## suncokret19

i ja toko mialim! da ipak ne idem do zga bezveze. Nek ža moj gin vidi pa ću dalje znati.. iako je to vjerojatno samo ona sluz o kojoj mi je dr.pričao da kao pomaže spermijima da "doplivaju! do jajne stanice.. aumnjam da bi mogla uskoro biti ovulacija, posebno zbog moje dijagnoze... lažna nada   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## žužy

sincokret,ta sluz koja samo pomaže spermićima da doplivaju do js i jest plodna sluz a pojavljuje se oko ovulacije. Ne znači nužno da i bude O,ali ovo sad kod tebe zvuči super!
Odi na uzv kod svog gina,sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Njuskalica

Zuzy kako se osjecas?
U ovom postupku mi sve proletilo,misla sam da ce i do bete tako.ali vrijeme stoji. Osluskujem tjelo ko da ce se neznam sta dogodit.

----------


## žužy

Ah,i ja osluškujem...al slabo lovim signale. Baš me nekak prpa minusa.
Al moram priznati da meni vrijeme brzo prolazi.

----------


## Njuskalica

Izbjegavas neke radnje ili sve najjnormalnije? Mene isto prpa minusa. Zapravo vise razmisljam o plusu.

----------


## suncokret19

> sincokret,ta sluz koja samo pomaže spermićima da doplivaju do js i jest plodna sluz a pojavljuje se oko ovulacije. Ne znači nužno da i bude O,ali ovo sad kod tebe zvuči super!
> Odi na uzv kod svog gina,sretno!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


otići ću sutra nakon posla, a danas će bit akcije za svaki slučaj!! 
Gledala sam stare nalaze i već sam imala tako jednom ru sluz na uzv iako nisam imala ovulaciju.. 
sluzi više do sad nisam imala, ali osjećam lagani pritisak i bol u donjem dijelu..

----------


## žužy

Ooonda nećemo o minusima nego samo pozitivno! :pivo: 
Ne prestirem veša niti pospremam perilicu,i ne dižem ništa. Ostalo sve pomalo i kak i kad mi paše.AE.

----------


## sara79

Iduci mjesec startamo.
Ovaj tjedan idem testove na trombofiliju napravit i toksoplazmu da iskljucimo i to i idemo ovaj put dat sve od sebe pa kak bude  :fige:

----------


## sara79

> Ooonda nećemo o minusima nego samo pozitivno!
> Ne prestirem veša niti pospremam perilicu,i ne dižem ništa. Ostalo sve pomalo i kak i kad mi paše.AE.


setati se smijes jel tako??
da koliko znam da se nesmije istezati, protezati u krevetu, nositi tesko i ici uz stepenice.
kretanje po kuci i setnja je ok koliko znam a i radi cirkulacije.

Cuvaj se zuzy i jos malo  :Kiss:

----------


## Lajka

...da se javim u vezi s nasom raspravicom u vezi sa stimulacijom - dakle- svakako u dogovoru doktora i pacijentice, nakon dobro proucene dijagnoze. Jer, mozda nekom prirodnjak ili sl.jednostavno nema smisla itd. Dakle, svakako individualan pristup! Mislim da bi se to trebalo podrazumijevati. Ja ne mogu reci, odmah mi je dr objasnio koje su sanse u kojem postupku, i pitao me sto cemo??
Tako da zaista ne mogu reci da mi je bilo sto nametnuto, a da je bas do u detalje objasnjeno- nije. Na pr.uopce ne znam nista o lijekovima koje sam uzimala kao i o njihovim eventualnim alternativama. Ali to mi je i razumljivo jer nece me valjda dr pitati jos i koje bih lijekove :Joggler: 
Samo bih htjela da se cijena svih postupaka izjednaci, ako me razumijete.

Buduci da presvetli ne radi ambulante vise, narucila sam se kod dr.Kasuma pa cemo vidjeti... Samo da necu opet morati raditi hrpu tih kojekakvih nalaza :Cekam: 

Cure s betom- cestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Nego, i meni se oba puta nakon transfera piskilo non stop, sve do neg.bete. Ne kuzim...

----------


## Bananka

Da vam se javim. Bila sam sinoc na 2.fm. Primila još Puregon, Orgalutran i štopericu (brevactide) i sutra ujutro je aspiracija.

----------


## bubekica

Bananka sretno od srca!
Slabo pisem, al te pratim  :Smile:

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka sretno sutra,neka bude sto bezbolnije a sto vise js  :Kiss:

----------


## una99

bananka  :fige:

----------


## sara79

> Da vam se javim. Bila sam sinoc na 2.fm. Primila još Puregon, Orgalutran i štopericu (brevactide) i sutra ujutro je aspiracija.


Bananka kod tebe to nesto expresno  :Wink:  
Sretno draga  :Kiss:  
Za js ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## miuta821

> Da vam se javim. Bila sam sinoc na 2.fm. Primila još Puregon, Orgalutran i štopericu (brevactide) i sutra ujutro je aspiracija.


Sretno draga!!!

----------


## funky

Samo virnem, ali znajte, tko je bio u ovome, ostaje tu...i kad sve rodite djecu, a hocete, znam, i vi cete cesto svratiti ovdje s velikim nestrpljenjem pogledati ima li novosti...sretno cekalice moje!!!

----------


## Njuskalica

Funky to je istina. Nakon sta sam docekala svoj smotuljak i dalje sam svracala na mpo forum.

----------


## maca2

Bananka-kako je prošlo?
Nadam se da si dobila puno dobrih js  :fige:

----------


## Bananka

Hvala vam curke  :Kiss: 
Maca2, sutra ujutro sam tek na punkciji  :Wink:

----------


## maca2

ah, sorry-ja mislila da je to bilo jutros  :facepalm:

----------


## antony34

Cure imam jedno pitanje. Pijem dupice 2*1 i danas sam dobila neki iscjedak. Izgleda ,s oprostenjem, ko smrklji al je bijelo proziran. Sta bi to moglo biti?

----------


## žužy

Bananka,sretno danas!

----------


## Bananka

Hej cure, evo me..dosla s punkcije. Dobili smo 8js  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Hej cure, evo me..dosla s punkcije. Dobili smo 8js


Super  :Smile:  
Da se lijepo oplode ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara79

> Cure imam jedno pitanje. Pijem dupice 2*1 i danas sam dobila neki iscjedak. Izgleda ,s oprostenjem, ko smrklji al je bijelo proziran. Sta bi to moglo biti?


antony mislim da to nije nis ozbiljno.
Ako ces biti mirnija odi na uz, kod tebe je beta dovoljno velika i moze se vec vidjeti na uz  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*antony* mislim da je takav iscjedak cest u ranoj trudnoci. ako si zabrinuta javi se gin...
*bananka* super super! kad ce prve vijesti iz laba?  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

Hvala vam!
 Sutra cemo se cuti s embriologom.

----------


## antony34

Bananka za dobro duplanje u labu :Smile:

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka super vjesti.
Nek bude tulum u labu ~~~~
Eto meni dans 3dnt cak me od utrica ni cice nes previse ne bole . Ko da se nis ne dogadja,tu i tam me malo cimne u jajnicima ali to je to :/

----------


## Varnica

Negativna beta... :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*varnica* zao mi je.

----------


## Bananka

Varnica, zao mi je! Imas li smrzlica?

Njuskalica, super! Drzim fige da je implantacija!! Ja sam dobila utrogestan/crinone i estrofem. Nije mi dao aspirin a ja zaboravila pitati....valjda mi ne treba ili ide to tek od transfera?!

----------


## Snekica

varnica grlim  :Sad:

----------


## Varnica

Nemam niš...Od 6 folikula, 2 js, jedna nezrela, a ovo je bio 6 st. fragmentirani embrij...

----------


## Bananka

Jako mi je zao! Odtugujte i kroji planove za dalje (to mene bar malo izvuce). Saljem hug!!

----------


## miuta821

Varnica zao mi je!

----------


## sara79

Varnica  :Love: 


> Nemam niš...Od 6 folikula, 2 js, jedna nezrela, a ovo je bio 6 st. fragmentirani embrij...

----------


## Njuskalica

Varnica bas mi zao  :Sad: 
Bananka dr.R vise ne preporucuje aspirin jer nema pomoci od njega ali mi je rekao da ako zelim mogu ga uzimat. Nema stetnosti.

----------


## Bananka

Hvala na informaciji!
Da li ga pijes i kako i koliko?
To je aspirin 100, jel? Dobije se ovako u ljekarni,ili?

----------


## Varnica

Njega normalno kupiš u ljekarni, a meni su preporučili 75 mg, odn. 3/4 tablete.
Hvala svima na podršci. Koma je.

----------


## una99

Varnica grlim

----------


## žužy

Varnica,jako mi je žao... :Love: 

Bananka,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lab party!

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka ne pijem ga.ak nemoze pomoc neda mi ga se pit.
Varnica  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## maca2

*Bananka*-super rezultat na punkciji  :Wink: 

*anthony*-ja sam mcijelu trudnoću imala prozirni/bijeli iscjedak, rekli su mi da je to normalno ako nema mirisa, ne mijenja boju

*Varnica*-draga, jako,jako, jako mi je žao...posebice kada u potpisu vidim što si sve prošla  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87807-N...holoske-pomoci!!!!!

pozivam vas, pridruzite se ovu jesen...

----------


## Katjuša

*Varnica* žao mi je  :Sad:   :Love: 

*Bananka* sad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za svih 8 stanica  :Very Happy: 

*bubekica* svaka čast za inicijativu

----------


## sara79

Zuzy i njuskalica kak ste mi?????

----------


## Njuskalica

Sara79 cicke tek od jucer pocele bolit tj.bradavice. zatezanje oko jajnika,ponekad lagani pritisak i lagana muka. Ali to je sve posljedica utrica, nervoze i psihe  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Sara79 cicke tek od jucer pocele bolit tj.bradavice. zatezanje oko jajnika,ponekad lagani pritisak i lagana muka. Ali to je sve posljedica utrica, nervoze i psihe


Al lijepi su to simptomi i nadam se dobar znak  :Wink:

----------


## Bananka

Od 8folikula su bile 6js, i 4su se oplodile. Sad cekamo sutra da vidimo.

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka drzim fige da fino napreduju ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara79

> Od 8folikula su bile 6js, i 4su se oplodile. Sad cekamo sutra da vidimo.


Da se lijepo nastave razvijati i da imas i smrzlica  :Kiss: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

https://imageshack.com/i/exnDGS50j

Tu je bebica! 
I sretna sam i prestrašena....tako poznat o...drži me osječaj da ovaj put bude dobro,mora biti!

----------


## sara79

> https://imageshack.com/i/exnDGS50j
> 
> Tu je bebica! 
> I sretna sam i prestrašena....tako poznat o...drži me osječaj da ovaj put bude dobro,mora biti!


Weeee bravo zuzy  :Kiss:  
Cestitam draga  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Zuzy bravo :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Zuzy, super!!!!!!!!
Koji ti je dan nt? Mislila sam da ćeš tek u subotu testic raditi.

----------


## žužy

Danas je 12. dpo,a betu vadim 13. 
Do tad se trudim kulirati hahaha

----------


## antony34

Evo da vam javim. Lezim u bolnici i cekam me kiretaza nazalost nije bilo ploda. Pozdrav cujemo se.

----------


## Njuskalica

Zuzy cestitkeee.
Weeeeeeeeeee
 koji je dan nakon transfera ?
Koji test?

----------


## sara79

> Evo da vam javim. Lezim u bolnici i cekam me kiretaza nazalost nije bilo ploda. Pozdrav cujemo se.


Joj antony zao mi je i znam sto god napisala da nije neka utjeha.
Drz se draga  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

> Evo da vam javim. Lezim u bolnici i cekam me kiretaza nazalost nije bilo ploda. Pozdrav cujemo se.


:-O
Ajme...kolko si trudna sad? Jako mi je žao..

----------


## Bananka

Antony, jako mi je zao  :Sad:  ! Drzi se draga!!

Zuzy, odicne vijesti, jupijee! ~~~~ za odlicnu betu!! Hoces je ranije vaditi?

----------


## antony34

6+4 ocito je tako moralo biti. Nema veze sljedeci mjesec idemo pokusat ponovo. Sad cu malo otugovati sutra je novi dan.

----------


## žužy

Nema niti gestacijske vrečice? Kaj vele doktori točno,nekak mi je to rano za skroz otpisati.  :Undecided:

----------


## žužy

> Zuzy cestitkeee.
> Weeeeeeeeeee
>  koji je dan nakon transfera ?
> Koji test?


Prekjučer sam pišnula Gravignost Ultra i pokazao je crticu. Ovaj sad je neka trakica sa neta,slabije osjetljivosti. Danas je 7. dnt jedne blastice. Neću prije vaditi betu,čekamo taj 13. Tad moram javiti na VV.

----------


## antony34

Vrecica je al je prazna. Vele da bi se vec polako i srceko trebalo vidjet al nema niceg. Neznam ni sama. Al meni je sve bilo sumnjivo od jucer od iscjetka kojeg sam dobila.

----------


## Varnica

Žao mi je.. Drži se...  :Sad: (((

----------


## Njuskalica

Antony  :Sad:  bas mi je zao  :Sad:  drz se 

Zuzy sad si u meni pobudila znatizelju i polako se nabrijavam ranije test napravit. Tebi je 5 dnt pokazan +  :Smile:  stvarno rano  :Smile:

----------


## una99

antony draga drzi se ....... :Love:

----------


## una99

žužy  :Very Happy:

----------


## sarazg33

Drage heroine...
Zelim vas sve skupa pozdraviti,vjerovatno ce se sjetiti neke curke mene koja sam isto ovdje odbrojavala prije skoro tri godine.
Žao mi je da vidim još neka imena iz toga doba,ali evo puno je primjera da će se uspjeti.
Eto i ja nakon vanmaternične gdje je uklonjen lijevi jajovod sad imam doma jednu čupavu crnu slatkicu koja brblja sto na sat.
Žužy draga,samo naprijed,sve će biti super...
A bubi našoj sveznalici velika pusa...
VOLI VAS SVE SARA...
svima skupa puno pozitive želim...

----------


## žužy

Ajme sara,pa curka bude več dvije godine!  :Zaljubljen:  jako brzo prošlo...
Šaljem ti pozdrave i veliku pusu!

----------


## bubekica

Antony, jako mi je zao  :Sad: 
Drz se...

Zuzy ovaj put idemo do kraja!!!!!

Sara, velika pusa  :Kiss:  spremas se po drugu bebusku?

----------


## eryngium

antony34, žao mi je...  :Love:  odplači, odtuguj i kad budeš spremna, dalje u bitku...

žužy...  :fige:  DO NEBA!

----------


## eryngium

> Od 8folikula su bile 6js, i 4su se oplodile. Sad cekamo sutra da vidimo.


Super! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## s_iva

Antona, zao mi je!

----------


## bubekica

> Od 8folikula su bile 6js, i 4su se oplodile. Sad cekamo sutra da vidimo.


Drzim fige mila!!!!!

----------


## ema 1

Cure pratim vas ali nemam bas vremena pistai

Antoni zao mi je znam jako se osjećaš prošla sam isto prije par mjeseci
Samo smo čekali do 9tt

Žuži držim fige da sve bude ok

Banaka za lijepe blastice
I sve ostale koje ste u postupcima i koje čekate postupke želim sto vise js

----------


## maca2

*anthony*-žao mi je, baš grozno...i sama sam prošla isto tako u 7 tt.  :Sad: ...drži se...

*žužy*-čestitam! :Very Happy: 


bananka   :fige:  za što bolju oplodnju!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Žužy* ......wuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  <3
S druge strane* Antony* žao mi je....teško.....uh

----------


## željkica

Žuži čestitam ti i želim ti da ovaj put bude sve savršeno i da napokon primiš svoju bebicu u naručje! !!

----------


## tetagogolina

antony žao mi je...

žužy čestitke!!!  al već 5.dnt ti je pokazalo plusić - wauuuuuuuuu

----------


## drama_queen

Svim tužnicama veliki zagrljaj ...
ali morala sam se javiti najviše da pošaljem veliku pusu Žužy ...sretno ti draga, držim fige za miran put do kraja <3

----------


## ivana.sky

> https://imageshack.com/i/exnDGS50j
> 
> Tu je bebica! 
> I sretna sam i prestrašena....tako poznat o...drži me osječaj da ovaj put bude dobro,mora biti!


rekla sam ja da je ovo tvoja godina!!! ljepse vijesti nisam mogla vidit danas!  :Very Happy: 
drztee see ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mona22

žužy čestitam  :Very Happy: 
antony žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

antony  :Love:  zao mi je

zuzy  :Heart:  vibram da je ovaj put to to!!

----------


## bernica

Zuzy... Bude to super... Ja sutra vidjet kaj se desava s mojom malom betom... Najvj je pala ... Nisam vise radila testove... Menge jos nema... Sutra bumo pametniji...
Antony ... Zao mi je... Nemam nist pametno za reci... Osim glavu gore i idemo dalje ...

----------


## Ajvi

žužy, od sveg srca ti želim da je to to!

antony, žao mi je

----------


## žužy

bernica,grlim te draga jako!

Sve vas ljubim.. :grouphug:

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka javi nam novosti...

----------


## Bananka

Evo me, kaze P. da se lijepo razvijaju  :Smile:  i da cemo se cuti oko termina vracanja.

Njuskalica, kako si ti danas? Tebi je danas 5.dt 5 1/2 dnevnih?!

Zuzy,.kako si ti danas?

Antony, nadam se da si ok!!  :Kiss:

----------


## antony34

Evo dobro sam. Dosla doma i spremam se sutra na posao.

----------


## sara79

> Evo dobro sam. Dosla doma i spremam se sutra na posao.


Draga da se brzo oporavis i u nove pobjede  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Evo me, kaze P. da se lijepo razvijaju  i da cemo se cuti oko termina vracanja.
> 
> Njuskalica, kako si ti danas? Tebi je danas 5.dt 5 1/2 dnevnih?!
> 
> Zuzy,.kako si ti danas?
> 
> Antony, nadam se da si ok!!


Odlicno Bananka  :Wink:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, postoji li procedura za poništenje postupka zbog liječničke pogreške odnosno odobrenje dodatnog pokušaja na teret HZZO? Da li znate za slučajeve kada su se parovi uspjeli izboriti za ovo?

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka mene pocinje nervoza opasno napadat.nestrpljiva skroz. Neka nelagoda u jajnicima i cicke me muce ali to tak nista ne znaci.
Danas je 5 dnt 2 blastice.

----------


## Twinolina

antony sve sam ti tamo već rekla da se ne ponavlljam....drago mi je da već razmišljaš za dalje....samo si uzmi pauzu, tri mj nakon kiretaže...i uzmi neke vitamine

----------


## Bananka

> Evo dobro sam. Dosla doma i spremam se sutra na posao.


Bas si hrabra! Zelim brzi oporavak i da sljedeci pokusaj bude dobitni!




> Bananka mene pocinje nervoza opasno napadat.nestrpljiva skroz. Neka nelagoda u jajnicima i cicke me muce ali to tak nista ne znaci.
> Danas je 5 dnt 2 blastice.


Da li razmisljas pisnuti test?
Da li bi na temi "potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama" htjela napisati koliko ste potrosili sve skupa na postupak+lijekove?

----------


## Varnica

Antony, samo pazi večeras da ne dobiješ temperaturu. Da li si dobila antibiotike? Ja sam ostala na bolovanju s temperaturom. Do 38 je normalno, preko toga se treba javiti u bolnicu.

----------


## Varnica

> Cure, postoji li procedura za poništenje postupka zbog liječničke pogreške odnosno odobrenje dodatnog pokušaja na teret HZZO? Da li znate za slučajeve kada su se parovi uspjeli izboriti za ovo?


To i mene zanima!

----------


## Tasha1981

Morate pisati Nacionalnom povjerenstvu s naglaskom na svaki i najmanji detalj što, zašto, kako, kada i gdje i uz svu dokumetaciju ( povijesti bolesti) poslati na Ministarstvo Zdravlja, Ksaver 200a, 10000 ZAGREB. Taj Vaš predmet ide na sjednicu i nakon toga Vam šalju odgovor! 
Pripremite se na čekanje odgovora od nekoliko mjeseci!!

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka ipak mi je malo rano za pisnut test,pisnut cu ga 7dnt iako je i to prerano.

----------


## Bananka

Nazovite najbolje tajnika Nacionalnog Povjerenstva za MPO i neka vam objasni što sve treba:
Hrvoje Tomljenovic 01/4607-637.
Jako je ljubazna i susretnljiva osoba, a radi u državnoj sluzbi...bas sam se bila ugodno iznenadila!
Ja sam trebala info radi neceg drugog i zvala u centralu Min.zdravlja i dali su mi ovaj g.n. broj bez problema.

Borite se za vasa prava i sretno!!

p.s. mozda da otvorite novu temu "Poništenje postupka i odobrenje dodatnog pokušaja na teret HZZO"

----------


## Inesz

Anka
obrati pažnju da ti u otpusnom pismu budu točno navedeni svi detalji postupka. 
otpusan pisma znaju imati namjerne i/ili slučajne greške.

----------


## Bananka

Ja u prva dva postupka nisam pisnula i cekala betu. A treci sam pisnula minus i betu sam onda samo formalno izvadila.

----------


## Njuskalica

U drugom postpuku pisnula 10dnt bio + ali biokemiska.a u trecem pisnula 7dnt i bio + ali slabo vidljiv.

----------


## una99

Inesz ovo je interesantna teorija o progreškama na otpusnom p., Moja 2 zadnja su išarana markerom ( sama sve ispravila ), a ja mislila slučajnost....

----------


## Varnica

> Inesz ovo je interesantna teorija o progreškama na otpusnom p., Moja 2 zadnja su išarana markerom ( sama sve ispravila ), a ja mislila slučajnost....


Ma ja mislim da je ovo na otpusnima čista aljkavost... Barem u bolnicama. U privatnom sektoru je to već računica.

----------


## Inesz

Otpusna pisma nekad namjerno ne sadrže sve potreben podatke o tijeku liječenja, terapiji i postupcima, otpusna pisama nekad namjerno navode netočne činjenice. Pregledajte što piše na vašim otpusnim pismima prije odlaska iz bolnice i tražite ispravke. 

Anka, zbilja mi je žao da ti se je ovo dogodilo.  :Sad: 

Imaš li precizno i točno sastavljeno otpusno pismo? Ako nemaš inzistiraj na svakom detalju. Imaš li slike s ultrazvuka, nalaze estradiola tijekom postupk, sve druge nalaze? Ako nemaš, traži pismeno da ti predaju fotokopiju medicinske dokumentacije.

Za savjet oko postupanja možeš se obratiti Hrvatskoj udruzi za promicanje prava pacijenata:
http://www.pravapacijenata.hr/

Ako zbilja želiš u bitku za povratak prava na postupak, kreni pisati i zvati.

Piši voditelju odjela u Petrovoj, ravnatelju KBC Zagreb, HZZO-u, Ministarstvu, NPMPO...

Pravna klinika Pravnog fakulteta Zagreb, ima volontere, studente završnih godina, koji mogu dati pravni savjet u ovakvim slučajevima

http://klinika.pravo.unizg.hr/node/14

Sretno!

----------


## Lajka

Meni su otpusna pisma dobra, pise sav postupak prepisan dobro s kosuljice, estradiol..., velicine folikula po danima...
Samo ne pise sto je bilo s njima (folikulima). Oplodena i vracena jedna js, a ne pise sta je bilo s drugima. Rekli su mi tamo da se dvije nisu dobro oplodile, a za cetvrtu nitko nista nije rekao tako da pretpostavljam da je bila prazna folikula??
Na prvom otpusnom pismu korektorom su prebrisana krivog doktora.
I, bezvrze mi je sto pise samo ime mojeg doktora, iako taj me ni vidio ni cuo, aspiraciju radio drugi, transfer treci...

----------


## sushi

> Ma ja mislim da je ovo na otpusnima čista aljkavost... Barem u bolnicama. U privatnom sektoru je to već računica.


V, nažalost dojma sam da je upravo suprotno...

bananka sretno!
antony, žao mi je...

a mojoj žužy  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Anka draga,jako se nadam da se budeš uspjela izboriti za ispravku nanešene nepravde.
Kad pogledam,zadovoljna sam sa otpusnim pismom iz Petrove...dok je ono od Vuka poprilično šturo i nepotpuno.
Pitam se kakvo je u drugim mpo klinikama..

----------


## žužy

> a mojoj žužy


 :Kiss:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Čisto sumnjam da je moguće išta izboriti: s jedne strane HZZO štedi, s druge strane doktorica ima priču da je sve loša sreća, da su hranjeni stimulacijom antralni folikuli koji od starta nisu imali JS u sebi, da to nije ništa neobično i ima takvih slučajeva, da i ranija stoperica ne bi promijenila ništa (pitam se samo kako su one dvije JS koje sam dobila (od cca 15 folikula prema UZV) bile prezrele- što dodatno potvrđuje moju teoriju da je stoperica dana kasno) a naravno ne smijemo zanemariti niti jaki liječnički lobby,... riječ protiv riječi. Otpusno pismo nisam dobila još.

To što se igraju ljudskim životima (ne samo mojim imajući na umu da sam 36 Gonala uzalud trošila, nego su dokrajcili našu potencijalnu djecu), nek to bude doktoricama na teret (mojoj bivšoj doktorici i njenoj zamjeni) !!! Samo se bojim da one ni nemaju grižnje savjesti što su tako nemarno postupile.

----------


## Njuskalica

7dnt napravila neki bzvz test i pojavil se slaba plava druga crtica  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

Njuskalica, čestitam. To je to!

Anka, kod nas se jako rijetko desi da se uopće sazna za doktorsku grešku a kamoli da za nju bude kažnjen ili da ju prizna. Takvi obično nikakve savjesti nemaju. I uvijek se međusobno pokrivaju. Što ne znači da ne treba pokušavati doći do pravde.

----------


## žužy

Njuskalica,jeeee super :Very Happy: !

Anka,sendam hug  :Love:

----------


## Bananka

Njuskalica, bravo cestitam  :Kiss: ! Sad ~~~~ za lijepu betu!

Ja idem sutra navecer na vracanje, znaci isto nakon 5 1/2 dana. Od 4, se dvije sad jos nisu razvile dalje, a 2 jesu. Nadam se da budu ok do sutra.

----------


## žužy

Bananka, :fige:  za transfer!

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka za transfer ~~~~~~♥

----------


## s_iva

> Bananka za transfer ~~~~~~♥


X

Njuskalice, super za + !!!

----------


## Bananka

Hvala cure!
Kako ste se ponasalje nakon ET? Jeste pazile  na prehranu, mirovale, radile,...?

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka imala sam ET ujutro tako da sam taj dan prelezala.sljedeca 2 dana sam vise lezuckala jer su me i jajnici stezali.od treceg dana sam se vratila kucnim obavezama ali umjrenim tempom. 
Vracas blasticd ako sam dobro skuzila? 1ili2?

----------


## Bananka

Ovisno koliko ce ih biti. Ja sam za vracanje 2  :Smile: . Nadam se da ce biti blastice.
Mislila sam u cet.ponovno na posao, ako mi dr.R.dozvoli, a mislim da hoce.

----------


## miuta821

Bananka sretno !!!

----------


## sara79

> 7dnt napravila neki bzvz test i pojavil se slaba plava druga crtica


Cestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Njuskalica, bravo cestitam ! Sad ~~~~ za lijepu betu!
> 
> Ja idem sutra navecer na vracanje, znaci isto nakon 5 1/2 dana. Od 4, se dvije sad jos nisu razvile dalje, a 2 jesu. Nadam se da budu ok do sutra.


Bananka sretno  :Wink:

----------


## eryngium

Bananka  :fige:

----------


## Bananka

Hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## micamaca30

Bananka sretno ~~~~~~~
Njuskalica bravo ~~~~~

----------


## una99

bananka  :fige:

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka javi se sa novostima .
Zuzy kako se ti osjecas?

----------


## Ginger

Njuskalice, javi lijepu betu!

Bananka, ja sam imala najuredniju trudnocu kad sam isla raditi dan ili dva nakon transfera
ponasaj se normalno, nemoj dizati tesko i sl, al slobodno bez posebnih restrukcija

zuzy?

----------


## mona22

cure da li decapeptyl nakon transfera može utjecat na rezultat testa

----------


## žužy

I ja sve laganini radim i odmaram kad mi se oče..uglavnom skuham, i tak sitno okolo. Ne živimo sami pa nek neko drugi malo potegne.
Dobro sam...evo još dva dana do bete.

----------


## žužy

> cure da li decapeptyl nakon transfera može utjecat na rezultat testa


mona,ne može.

----------


## mona22

hvala žužy ... :fige:  za lijepu betu u srijedu

----------


## žužy

Tnx  :Kiss: 
Imaš plusić?

----------


## mona22

ne još mi je rano tek mi je 9dno...mislim tek za vikend radit test ali nikad se nezna pa da sam sigurna da nema hcg

----------


## Bananka

Hvala cure!

Evo me...od 4 embrija su dva stala u razvoju a dva su vracena, jedna morula i jedna blastica  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> Hvala cure!
> 
> Evo me...od 4 embrija su dva stala u razvoju a dva su vracena, jedna morula i jedna blastica


Fige da uspije!!!

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka i mona 22 sretno do plusa ~~~~~~~♥♥♥♥♥

U petak vadin betu i nemogu docekat !

----------


## sara79

:fige:   zuzy, njuskalica, bananka i mona.....
da budu lijepe velike bete  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87929-z...jednu-18-22-05

COFFEE TIME!  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Bananka,sreeetno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Njuskalica,si možda ponavljala testića?
 :fige:  za veeliku beticu!

Mona,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Bananka

Di ste cure i kako ste?

*Žužy*, sretno sutra! ~~~~~ za lijepu betu!!
*Njuskalica*, i mene zanima da li si jos jednom pisnula testic?
*Mona*, hoces i kada namjeravas pisnuti test?
*sara79*, jos malo pa ce 6.mjesec, jel sve spremno?
*miuta821* u kojoj ste fazi?

Evo ja pijem 3x2mg estrofem i navečer stavljam 1crinone gel i to je to.

----------


## Njuskalica

Zuzy bananka jesam naravno da sam pisnula jos testica.svaki dan po jedan. I sad se crte vide skroz kul  :Smile: 
Bananka ja pijem estrofem 2x1
O cemu to ovisi?nisam bas istrazivaka a ni ispitivala previse.
Kak se osjecas?

----------


## Bananka

Njuskalica, iskreno nemam pojma...mozda ima veze za endometrijim!?
Dobro se osjecam, neki put malo osjetim dolje lagani pritisak i cice me bole na dodir, ali tako je vec bilo i nakon punkcije.

Super za pozitivne testice!! Kako se osječaš?

----------


## Njuskalica

Osjećam se napuhnuto,povremene mučnine koje traju već par dana,sve u svemu super. Još se suzdrzavam od napora,još sve radim Paganini.
Jesi odlučila vratit se na posao ili?
Koliki ti je enduc bio na dan transfera?

----------


## mona22

*Bananka* test planiram tek za vikend tek mi je 10dno...
*zuzy, njuskalica, bananka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bananka

> Osjećam se napuhnuto,povremene mučnine koje traju već par dana,sve u svemu super. Još se suzdrzavam od napora,još sve radim Paganini.
> Jesi odlučila vratit se na posao ili?
> Koliki ti je enduc bio na dan transfera?


I ja sam napuhana cijelo vrijeme. Planiram ici u cet.opet na posao.
Neznam koliki je bio endic, rekao je dr.da je dobar. Ne pise u nalazu i nisam dobila sliku uzv. Koliki je bio tvoj endic i jesi dobila sliku uzv? Na VV sam prije dobila sliku uzv od ET.

----------


## Bananka

> *Bananka* test planiram tek za vikend tek mi je 10dno...


Koji dan su ti vracali i koji dan od transfera ti je danas? Kako se osjecas?
~~~~ da bude + na testu!!

----------


## mona22

> Koji dan su ti vracali i koji dan od transfera ti je danas? Kako se osjecas?
> ~~~~ da bude + na testu!!


8dnt -transfer 2dan...napuhnuta kao da sam već trudna 3mjeseca,cice i bradavice onako na dodir osjetljive...koliko vidim isto i kod tebe...

----------


## sara79

> Di ste cure i kako ste?
> 
> *Žužy*, sretno sutra! ~~~~~ za lijepu betu!!
> *Njuskalica*, i mene zanima da li si jos jednom pisnula testic?
> *Mona*, hoces i kada namjeravas pisnuti test?
> *sara79*, jos malo pa ce 6.mjesec, jel sve spremno?
> *miuta821* u kojoj ste fazi?
> 
> Evo ja pijem 3x2mg estrofem i navečer stavljam 1crinone gel i to je to.


Bananka sve je spremno  :Yes: 
Za morulu i blasticu  :fige:

----------


## Sadie

Drage moje, mi smo prošli 4 postupka u 5 mjeseci, prije toga nije nam se zalomilo 1,5 g. Dijagnoza: svi nalazi za raspametit se od miline, al zbog lošije kvalitete mojih js (ipak mi je 40 g.) zameci nam se ne razvijaju kak bi mogli. Naravno da sam se uvjerila da nikad neću zatrudniti, svaki neuspjeli postupak sam oplakivala danima. Rodila sam nam bebicu prije mjesec dana iz postupka u kojem smo imali najmanje šanse. Svima vama želim da nunate mali smotuljak dok tipkate.  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

> Drage moje, mi smo prošli 4 postupka u 5 mjeseci, prije toga nije nam se zalomilo 1,5 g. Dijagnoza: svi nalazi za raspametit se od miline, al zbog lošije kvalitete mojih js (ipak mi je 40 g.) zameci nam se ne razvijaju kak bi mogli. Naravno da sam se uvjerila da nikad neću zatrudniti, svaki neuspjeli postupak sam oplakivala danima. Rodila sam nam bebicu prije mjesec dana iz postupka u kojem smo imali najmanje šanse. Svima vama želim da nunate mali smotuljak dok tipkate.


Čestitam !!!!

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka endic bio  9,5 .
U prijasnjim postupcima dobika slikicu sada ne.

----------


## mona22

Žužy za lijepu brojku  :fige:

----------


## Njuskalica

Zuzy za finu brojku ~~~~~~♥
Bananka kako si ti?
Mona imas li kakve simptome ?

Mene stalo cimaju jajnici ko da cu dobit pa stezu pa rastezu :/

----------


## Bananka

Žužy, za lijepu betu danas ~~~~~  :Kiss: 
Njuskalica, dobro sam. I dalje napuhana ko balon  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

> Bananka sve je spremno


Super  :Kiss: 


Sadie, bravo! Cestitam na bebici!!

----------


## mona22

> Zuzy za finu brojku ~~~~~~♥
> Bananka kako si ti?
> Mona imas li kakve simptome ?
> 
> Mene stalo cimaju jajnici ko da cu dobit pa stezu pa rastezu :/


joj draga moja nekako sam uvjerena da ni ovaj put ništa cice polako ispuhuju trbuh isto sve se nekako vraća u normalu....
a ti jesi pišnula koji testić

----------


## Njuskalica

Mona jesam od 7dnt sam svaki dan piskila test.nije bio jutarnji urin jer zaboravim ujutro u polusnu na test.ali su bili poz.
Jesi ti koji pisnula?
Ni mene cice ne cimaju ko kad je bio 5-6dnt.ali necu se bedirat a ni veselit. Betu vadim u petak u 8.

----------


## mona22

> Mona jesam od 7dnt sam svaki dan piskila test.nije bio jutarnji urin jer zaboravim ujutro u polusnu na test.ali su bili poz.
> Jesi ti koji pisnula?
> Ni mene cice ne cimaju ko kad je bio 5-6dnt.ali necu se bedirat a ni veselit. Betu vadim u petak u 8.


super za testić  :Klap:   i nadam se da će beta biti jedna lijepa trocifrena brojčica
ja još nisam radila test tek mi je 11dno...nekad za vikend

----------


## una99

Sretno curke  :fige:   :fige:

----------


## žužy

Imamo brojkicuuu 952,6  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Njuskalica

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa zuzy ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ savrseno !!!!
Cestitke !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sara79

> Imamo brojkicuuu 952,6


Ajme koja beta  :Smile:  
Cestitam zuzy od srca  :Kiss:

----------


## mona22

> Imamo brojkicuuu 952,6


Čestitam   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara79

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa zuzy ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ savrseno !!!!
> Cestitke !!!!!!!!!!!!


Njuskalica ocekujem i kod tebe lijepu brojcicu  :Kiss:

----------


## eryngium

> Imamo brojkicuuu 952,6


Jeeeeeeeee!!! To je to!!!! Čestitam!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MAMI 2

Čestitam žuži!

----------


## kudri

žužyyyyy   :grouphug:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Njuskalica

Sara draga moja da bude samo troznamenkasta da ne vadim 4-5 puta. Petak je pred vratima a ja imam filing ko da moram cekat 10 dana. Uskoro i ti kreces u akciju  :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

žyžy čestitam od  :Heart: . Prekrasna beta, bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

zuzy  :Very Happy: 

svima ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bananka

Bravo žužy, čestitam!!! ♥

----------


## una99

žužy koja brojketina  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## miuta821

> Imamo brojkicuuu 952,6


Superrr cestitam!

----------


## s_iva

> Imamo brojkicuuu 952,6


Odlicno!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xavii

Zuzyyyyy cestitaaaaam od srca jeej

----------


## Ajvi

Mila moja žužy!
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Čestitam, prekrasna brojka!

----------


## pak

žužy juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!

svim betocekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## breza81

Čestitam žužy!!

----------


## željkica

Toooooooooooo zuzy! !!!!!čestitam! !!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Bravo, Zuzy! !!!!! Koja divna vijest! !! Uživaj! !!!!!!

----------


## mona22

i tako 12dno pišnula test i naravno opet ništa  :Sad:  ...idući za vikend kako sam i planirala pa kak bude..

----------


## sara79

mona22 zao mi je  :Sad:  
Al kao sto si i planirala jos jedan za vikend obavezno, nikad se nezna  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Zuzy cestitam- :Wink:

----------


## sara79

> Sara draga moja da bude samo troznamenkasta da ne vadim 4-5 puta. Petak je pred vratima a ja imam filing ko da moram cekat 10 dana. Uskoro i ti kreces u akciju


Njuskalica drzim fige za sutra za lijepu troznamenkastu betu  :Kiss:  
Da uskoro cu biti pikalica  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

Mona, :Love:  ...ali ne gubi nadu još,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je test bio pokvaren!

----------


## mona22

Hvala cure al nek sam uvjerena da meni uvijek  prodaju samo pokvarene  :Nope:

----------


## darmar

cure pozrav svima, nije me bilo nekoliko godina, al to ne znači da nisam čitala vaše postove. vidim ima lijepih friških beta, žužy-super čestitam  :Smile:  Ja sam krenula s kontrac.pilulama u Mb, s tim da ću oko 25.5. imati histeroskopiju u Mb i onda krećemo s injekcijama oko 9.6. Ovo nam je zadnji pokušaj, jer se kod supruga spermiogram još pogoršao i već tri godine su same nule  :Sad:  . Stoga nam je jedina nada Mb, jer tamo imamo dvije slamčice zamrznute. 
Sretno svima ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Njuskalica

Darmar sretno i neka ppsljednja

----------


## Njuskalica

Darmar sretno i neka posljednja sansa bude dobitna ~~~~~~

----------


## darmar

Njuskalica hvala, sve nade smo položili u ovaj postupak. 
Tebi želim svu sreću sutra,~~~~~~~~~~za troznamenkastu brojku~~~~~~

----------


## eryngium

darmar, sretno i ovdje!  :fige: 

Njuškalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu!

----------


## una99

darmar sretno  :fige:

----------


## darmar

eryngium, una99 hvala  :grouphug:

----------


## snupi

draga žužy bravo a sad dosadnu  i skolsku trudnocu!

----------


## Bananka

Darmar, sretno i nek bude dobitni!!

Njuskalica, ~~~~ da nam javis lijepu betu sutra!

----------


## Bananka

Mona, mozda je bilo rano za test?

----------


## žužy

Njuskalica,sretno sutra! Bit će lijepa brojkica  :fige:

----------


## žužy

Darmar,evo malo pozitive za predstoječi postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka bude uspješno!

----------


## mona22

> Mona, mozda je bilo rano za test?


sve je moguće,ali sumnjam...

----------


## mona22

*Njuškalica* sretno danas

----------


## micamaca30

Njuskalica sretnooo

----------


## Njuskalica

Stigao nalaz bete 582,4  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

> Stigao nalaz bete 582,4


Čestitam draga!!!!

----------


## Njuskalica

Hvala mona  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Naša duga beta je 2206,8  :Very Happy: 
U srijedu imam uzv.

Njuskalica,čestitam od srca,to je to!  :Klap:

----------


## mona22

> Naša duga beta je 2206,8 
> U srijedu imam uzv.
> 
> Njuskalica,čestitam od srca,to je to!


super zuzy  :Very Happy:

----------


## Njuskalica

Zuzy koja betaaa  :Smile: 
Ja cu u pon.ponovit betu.
O cem ovisi kad ides na uzv?

----------


## mona22

ja mislim da ti beta mora biti veća od 1000 ali nisam 100% sigurna

----------


## una99

*žužy i njuskalica*  :rock:

----------


## sara79

> Stigao nalaz bete 582,4


Bravo draga  :Smile:  
Cestitam  :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Naša duga beta je 2206,8 
> U srijedu imam uzv.
> 
> Njuskalica,čestitam od srca,to je to!


Zuzy nisam niti sumnjala  :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Zuzy koja betaaa 
> Ja cu u pon.ponovit betu.
> O cem ovisi kad ides na uzv?


Beta treba biti preko 1000, to je mona vec napisala.
A mozes na prvi uz tocno tri tjedna od transfera.
Tad bi se vidjela zum.sa ges. Srceko jos ne.

----------


## Njuskalica

Cula se s dr.R ,u pon beta za 2tj.uzv.

----------


## sara79

> Cula se s dr.R ,u pon beta za 2tj.uzv.


Koji je ono danas dan od transfera?
Zaista lijepa beta  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

Predivne bete! Cestitam!

Iznad 1000 se vidi nesto

----------


## s_iva

Cure, cestitam na super betama!

----------


## darmar

njuskalica, žužy bete su  super, čestitam vam i neka trudnoća do kraja ide školaki :Very Happy: ,  ~~~~~~~~za srculenca.
mona22 ~~~~~~~~~~~da te beta iznenadi pozitivno.
žužy, bananka hvala vam, sreća će mi baš trebati...
~~~~~~~~~~~sretno nam svima

----------


## micamaca30

Njuskalica bravoooooo superrrr beta

----------


## eryngium

Wuhuuuu, žužy, čestitam! To je to!  :Very Happy:   :Dancing Fever: 

Njuškalica, čestitke također! Nek i druga beta bude tako lijepa.  :Klap:

----------


## miuta821

Cure svima cestitam koje imate pozitivne bete neka sve bude ok.

----------


## bubekica

Super vijesti!!!
Cestitam cure  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Zuzy koja betaaa 
> Ja cu u pon.ponovit betu.
> O cem ovisi kad ides na uzv?


Ovisi o klinici u kojoj si...ali obično te naruče na prvi uzv sa 6-7tt jer se tad več vidi srčana akcija.
A kak su cure rekle,na betu od 1000-1500 se obično vidi gestacijska vrečica u maternici. 
Npr u Petrovoj sam morala doči na prvi uzv sa ravno 6tt,sad na VV evo budem 6+4.
Mi se znači pratimo :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Žužy čestitam na prekrasnoj beti!!

Žlim ti školsku dosadnu trudnoću!!

Njuskalica i tebi čestitam!! prekrasna beta!1

----------


## žužy

Fala vam cure  :grouphug:

----------


## mona22

> njuskalica, žužy bete su  super, čestitam vam i neka trudnoća do kraja ide školaki,  ~~~~~~~~za srculenca.
> mona22 ~~~~~~~~~~~da te beta iznenadi pozitivno.
> žužy, bananka hvala vam, sreća će mi baš trebati...
> ~~~~~~~~~~~sretno nam svima


Hvala draga i tebi puno sreće  :Kiss:

----------


## Njuskalica

Hvala svima i neka nas jos velikih beta iznenadi.
Beta je od 12dnt

----------


## Bananka

> Stigao nalaz bete 582,4


Bravo Njuskalice!!! Cestitam! Nisam ni sumnjala! Cijeli dan mislim na tebe, al se nisam sigla javiti.

Zuzy, odlicno za duplanje!

Cure, zelim skolski do kraja!!

----------


## kiki30

žužy, lijepa brojčica  :Smile:  sretno dalje ...

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka kako si ti?
Koji je danas dan?

----------


## Bananka

Pocela sam raditi, inace i dalje napuhana, tu i tamo me zabole jajnici, malo prije su me kratko kriza bolila i dobila sam danas herpes na ustima...ali inace sam dobro i danas je 4dnt  :Smile: 
Kako je kod tebe?
Ima neko slicna iskustva?

----------


## mona22

Ja sam to za herpes  negdje pročitala kao dobar znak

----------


## maca2

Zuzy i Njuskalica   :Very Happy:  cestitam na krasnim betama!

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka meni simptomi ostali isti ali vjerujem da je to i od utrica .
Kad ces radit betu?
Ranije pisnut test?

----------


## Bananka

Njuskalica, beta je za tjedan dana i jos nisam odlucila da li cu pisati test. Kupila ga jesam  :Wink:  Kad vadis drugu betu?

Mona, mislim da sam se mozda malo prehladila (ali nisam smrkava) pa dobila herpes  :Undecided:

----------


## sara79

Cure ako netko zna da mi potvrdi dal je tocna informacija da u gonal f pen 900 iu ostaju 2 doze lijeka, odnosno 150 iu.??

----------


## sara79

Njuskalica ti si ako se nevaram isto to za purego pen pitala da ti je teta u ljekarni rekla da onaj od 900 ima 1100 iu. 
Pa me sad zanima dal je to tocno.

----------


## Njuskalica

Teta a i d.R potvrdili da u puregonu ima 1050 iu a ne 900iu.tako je vjerojatno i sa gonalom.
Bananka u utorak vadim dr.betu.
A ti bi mogla sljedit zuzy i mene i pisnut 7dnz test  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

bananka imaš li kakvih simptoma...mene evo boli trbuh kao da ću dobit...

----------


## sara79

> Teta a i d.R potvrdili da u puregonu ima 1050 iu a ne 900iu.tako je vjerojatno i sa gonalom.
> Bananka u utorak vadim dr.betu.
> A ti bi mogla sljedit zuzy i mene i pisnut 7dnz test


Hvala ti  :Wink:  
Da bananka dobro njuskalica govori  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> bananka imaš li kakvih simptoma...mene evo boli trbuh kao da ću dobit...


mona kad si ti planirala betu?

----------


## mona22

Beta mi je 20tog...ujutro planiram jos jedan test pa kak bude

----------


## Njuskalica

Sara  ti sve nabrijavas na testove i betu,a kad mi uskoro krenemo tebe ajde pisni ajde pisni  :Kiss:   :Wink:

----------


## sara79

> Sara  ti sve nabrijavas na testove i betu,a kad mi uskoro krenemo tebe ajde pisni ajde pisni


A joj nece mene trebati nagovarati  :Smile:  
Ma ja to nekako s vama svima prozivljavam kao da sam ja na vasem mjestu i tako mi je drago da netko ima pozitivan test i kasnije lijepu betu.
Necu vise nikome spominjati testice 
Vode u usta i ne gutam  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

sara,ma samo daj :Smile:  i ja volim testiće.
I da,točno cure vele,u puregon penu ostane još toga na kraju...meni bilo žal,al ne možeš to spuknut van. Mjere predostrožnosti radi,stave više nego piše da ima.
Bananka, :fige:  do neba!
Njuškalica,kak se osječaš,ima mučnina? Kod mene sve isto zadnja dva tjedna,stalno čekam neke simptome. Danas sam 5. tt.
Kak mi je to čudno napisati... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mona22

> A joj nece mene trebati nagovarati  
> Ma ja to nekako s vama svima prozivljavam kao da sam ja na vasem mjestu i tako mi je drago da netko ima pozitivan test i kasnije lijepu betu.
> Necu vise nikome spominjati testice 
> Vode u usta i ne gutam


A nas baš treba puno nagovarat...kod mene to više izgleda ovako  :iskušenje:

----------


## Bananka

Njuskalica i sara, joj tako me strah pisati test. Ne znam da li ce 7dnt biti rano jer su 1xblastica i 1xmorula vracene, hm?

Sara, dobro kazu cure za dozu IU u Puregonu.

Mona, danas me nije bolilo dolje nego sam samo napuhana, kao da me simptomi polako napustaju.

Hvala zuzy! Imas li kakve simptome?

Cure, koje ste iskusne s testovima. Koje ste testove koristile i koliko kn? Ja sam kupila u dm-u onaj za 30kn.

----------


## sara79

Nemogu ja da ne progovorim  :Smile:  
Mislim da ce se zuzy sloziti samnom da je Gravignos ultra daleko najbolji. Bar je tak i kod zuzy jako rano pokazao crticu.
Zivjeli testici  :Kiss:   :Wink:

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka ako se ne varam zuzy su vratili jednu blasticu i 7dnt bio +,a u prošlom postupku vratili mi morulu i blasticu i isto pokazao + 7dnt, iako je beta 12dnt bila oko 70. 
Meni je pokazao zavisnost mini plus,a on je 15kn.
Radila sam dosta testova ali svi su jednako pokazali.

Sara  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Da,vračena mi je jedna blastica,a sjenku na testu sa neta sam imala 9. dpo več.
Iduči dan mi je Grav. Ultra pokazao lijepu crtu. On je osjetljivosti na betu 10 pa zato pokaže ranije od Grav. Mini npr.
No treba sve uzeti sa rezervom kad se pišaju testići tako rano,jer uvijek postoji šansa za kasniju implantaciju, pa onda rani test pokaže minus a koji dan poslije se vidi lijepi plusić.
7. dnt blastice je čist ok pišnuti testić. :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Ja sam radila gravignost mini 11 dnt dvodnevnih mrvica i bio je blijedo pozitivan test i evo me sad u 32tt. Želim vam svima pozitivne testiće, lijepe bete i naravno bebice  :Smile: 
A tebi žužy maratonko želim sreću do neba i da konačno za 8 mj zagrliš svoje dijete  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

Draga *kika*, :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## Bananka

Pa skoro da ste me nagovorile da napravim test u pon./utorak  :Wink:  (a i mene tesko nagovorit). 

Njuskalica,zuzy i mona koje simptome imate?

Hvala kika, tebi jos malo pa drzis svoju malu srecicu!

----------


## žužy

Nemam ih,zato sam napisala da stalno čekam da se pojave hahaha
Do pred par dana me dolje prolazila onak neka bolna nelagoda najsličnija pms boli...sad ni to baš.

----------


## mona22

Mene danas malo bolio trbuh,cice onak malo kad ih dotaknem osjetljive ali sastrane drugo ništa ...ujutro cu pisnut test pa cemo vidjet...

----------


## Njuskalica

Jedini simptomi koji nisu od utrica je mučnina vecinu dana i krv iz nosa jednom-dva puta u danu.
A cice,napuhnutost i zatezanje oko jajnika prepisuje uzrocima i stimulaciji  :Smile: 
Mona sretno ujutro  :Kiss:  i koji ce to bit dan trans.

----------


## mona22

Hvala..13dnt dvodnevnih mrvica

----------


## mona22

Jutro cure...ja pišnula gravignost mini i pojavila mi se neka sjena...ma da li je moguće da je ovaj put možda uspjelo...sutra ću ponovit pa budemo vidjeli...uhh koja je ovo igra živaca....

----------


## Njuskalica

Mona drzim fige da se sutra vidi prava crtica.vjerujem da je to to  :Kiss: 

Ovu noc me probudila jaka bol u jajnicima,toliko jaka da se nisam mogla pomaknut.sad sam zbunjena jer cemu takva jaka bol.
Molim iskustva/nagadjana  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

:fige:  mona za sutra

----------


## eryngium

mona ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da crta potamni!

----------


## Bananka

Mona, ~~~~ da sutra bude jasno vidljiva crta!

Njuskalica, mozda je to jos od stimulacije.

Kako ste inace danas?
Zuzy, di si nam? Kad je 1.uzv?

Ja sam se malo ispuhala, ne osjecam vise pritisak dolje, a cicke jos bole na dodir na strani ali to sve pripisujem crinone gelu tj.progesteronu.

----------


## mona22

Hvala cure...
Njuškalica   :fige:  da sutra bude lijepo duplanje
Bananka i kod mene je ista stvar cice samo onak bolne sa strane i kad ležim jer spavam na trbuhu

Cure imam pitanje da li koja zna koliko je osjetljiv clear blue compact imam taj doma pa neznam da li da ga sutra koristim ili da opet kupit isti....

----------


## žužy

mona,zvuči dobro :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sutra bude nedvojbena crta!
Bananka,tu sam..pišem.
1. uzv je 27.
Koji je tebi dpo?
Njuškalica,i mene je sinoć probudila bol dolje,ali ne oštra več više tumpasta neka...gledam na to kao da si beba radi kućicu. Bar se nadam.
Ti imaš mučnine,blago tebi  :Aparatic:

----------


## Bananka

Da li je dpo dan poslije oplodnje ili ovulacije?

Ja sam imala punkciju prije 11dana tj.danas je 6dnt. A ne znam kad mi je bila ovulacija, nisam to pratila  :Smile: 

Onaj test koji sam kupila je clearblue compact, jel taj pouzdan za rano pisanje?

----------


## žužy

Bananka,dpo je oznaka za dan poslije oplodnje/ovulacije..na isto ti dojde. Jer u postupku ti se dan puncije i oplodnje računa kao dan ovulacije.
Sretno s testićem!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara79

> Da li je dpo dan poslije oplodnje ili ovulacije?
> 
> Ja sam imala punkciju prije 11dana tj.danas je 6dnt. A ne znam kad mi je bila ovulacija, nisam to pratila 
> 
> Onaj test koji sam kupila je clearblue compact, jel taj pouzdan za rano pisanje?


Bananka ja neznam za compact koja je osjetljivost.
Znam da je Grav.ultra 10 miu osjetljivost a oni iz dm-a neznam im ime su 25 miu osjetljivost.
Grav.ultra nemaju sve ljekarne.
Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Njuskalica

Radila sam testove koji cita na 10iu i 25iu i bila mi jednaka crtica.  
7dnt blijeda.

----------


## Kadauna

vidim da je veselo ovdje. 

meni su svi clearblue testovi uvijek dobro pokazivali (no često imaju i evaporacijsku što se može vidjeti i na netu osim onaj koji pokazuje + ili - i i tjedan trudnoće - e tu nema evap  :Smile: ), dobra iskustva imam i sa svim internet cheapies - ti su testovi meni uvijek bili pouzdani. Prvi pozitivan test sam prvi držala u ruci 10. dan  navečer od neke kao ovulacije, ustvari 5. dan nakon FET-a, tad je beta bila nekih 14.

Na nekim sam testovima imala sjene - a nije bilo pozitivne bete -među ostalim i na gravignostu.... ali tko zna što je tu usput ubralo ili nakon isteka onih 5 minuta unutar kojih treba očitati rezultat.

----------


## Snekica

Zadnje vrijeme rjeđe pišem jer ne stižem baš previše, možda mi je zato još draže kad vidim cure da uspijevaju dobiti ono što svi na ovom forumu iščekujemo s nestrpljenjem - pozitivan test, troznamenkastu betu, otkucaj srca... 
Draga žužy nek ti je ovaj put sretno i blaženo svih preostalih 7,5-8 mjeseci, do poroda, a naravno i kasnije  :Smile: 
Ostale da ne nabrajam, cure sretno vam i da se veselimo bar jednom dnevno zbog pozitivnog testa ili bete! 

Mi od MPO odmaramo do jeseni, a do tad radimo punom parom na sistemu kao što svi normalni ljudi rade - *eksamo se!  :Laughing:  Tko zna, možda i ove godine upali kao i lani u ovo vrijeme, ali ovaj put odluči ostati do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Snekica draga,želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta :Love: 
A nikad neznaš,možda stari sistem upali..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## miuta821

> Jutro cure...ja pišnula gravignost mini i pojavila mi se neka sjena...ma da li je moguće da je ovaj put možda uspjelo...sutra ću ponovit pa budemo vidjeli...uhh koja je ovo igra živaca....


Sretno draga neka bude test pozitivan i beturina ti zelim.

----------


## mona22

> Sretno draga neka bude test pozitivan i beturina ti zelim.


Hvala draga

----------


## bubekica

Mona drzim fige!!!!!!

----------


## Njuskalica

Mona ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bananka

Ja sam odlucila ne raditi test danas.

Mona, ~~~~

----------


## mona22

Cure hvala za fige i vibre izgleda da su pomogle...napravila sam jutros  gravignost mini i clear blue compact i oba pozitivna...
ajme a tek sad me uhatio neki strah...uhh pa jel to baš tako mora bit napeto cijelo vrijeme

----------


## mona22

Cure hvala za fige i vibre izgleda da su pomogle...napravila sam jutros  gravignost mini i clear blue compact i oba pozitivna...
ajme a tek sad me uhatio neki strah...uhh pa jel to baš tako mora bit napeto cijelo vrijeme ..a beta tek u srijedu

----------


## sara79

mona22 to je to, cestitam  :Smile:  
Ma mora jednom biti  :Wink:  
Koji je danas dan?

----------


## sara79

Njuskalica da se beta lijepo dupla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mona22

hvala draga ...14dnt dvodnevnih
njuškalica   :fige:  za lijepo duplanje

----------


## sara79

> hvala draga ...14dnt dvodnevnih
> njuškalica   za lijepo duplanje


Znaci u srijedu 16 dnt beta. 
Bit ce to super beta  :Wink:  
Vibram za srijedu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## una99

*mona*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## eryngium

> Cure hvala za fige i vibre izgleda da su pomogle...napravila sam jutros  gravignost mini i clear blue compact i oba pozitivna...
> ajme a tek sad me uhatio neki strah...uhh pa jel to baš tako mora bit napeto cijelo vrijeme ..a beta tek u srijedu


Wuhuuuu!!! To je to! Al se lijepo zaredalo! Možda je zbog proljeća. Što god da je razlog, nek se tako i nastavi.

----------


## Bananka

Mona, jupijeee! I ~~~~ za lijepu betu u srijedu!!

----------


## mona22

Hvala cure i kakp kaze eryngium neka se lijepe vijesti nastave

----------


## bubekica

Weeeeheeee!!!
Jos cekamo ostale betocekalice  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

Bananka da li ce bit test uskoro

----------


## darmar

mona 22, supeeeer, ~~~~~~~~~da beta bude lijepa brojčica :Very Happy: 
Bananka~~~~~~~~~da i ti uđeš u ovaj lijepi pozitivni proljetni vlakić s pozitivnim testovima i betama  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

Hvala...strah me se i radovat uopce...prvi pozitivan test u zivotu

----------


## arlena

> Cure hvala za fige i vibre izgleda da su pomogle...napravila sam jutros  gravignost mini i clear blue compact i oba pozitivna...
> ajme a tek sad me uhatio neki strah...uhh pa jel to baš tako mora bit napeto cijelo vrijeme ..a beta tek u srijedu


Mona22 bit ce to velika lijepa beta !!! Cestitam! 

Zuzy,cekamo te na trudnickom pdf-u,molim te pozuri dok se ne porodim!!

----------


## žužy

mona,čestitam  :Very Happy: !
Bit će lijepa beta preksutra!

arlena,stisni još malo :Laughing: 
Makar,imala bi kaj tam pisati hahahaha...

----------


## nevena

Cure prvo cestitam svima na plusicima i lijepim betama, samo neka se nastavi ovaj sretan niz...
Ja ga nazalost necu nastaviti
A imam pitanje i trebam pomoc. Radi se o biokemijskoj. Naime, 05.05. (14 dnt) je beta iznosila 50, nakon dva dana svega 56. Vise ju nisam ni vadila vec odmah prestala sa utrogestanima (07.05. sam stavila zadnjeg rano ujutro), i sad cekam da dobijem. Medjutim nikako da dodje. Sad sam u dilemi, sta da radim da  li da jos cekam, dali da opet vadim betu, uzv nema smisla nebi se nista vidjelo...

Koliko je vama nakon prestanka utrogestana dosla menga? jel ovo ok da ne dolazi a danas je 5. dan od nestavljanja utrogestana. Na sto sam muka a o osjecajima necu ni govoriti

----------


## bubekica

*nevena* zao mi je zbog biokemijske. svakako ponovi betu.

----------


## nevena

bubekica hvala ti.
mislila sam ju svakako ponoviti pri kraju krvarenja da vidim jel sad to gotovo. i da stavim tocku. ali sad me muci da nikako da dodje. kao u nekom zrakopraznom prostoru sam

----------


## Njuskalica

Beta 2013,0

Mona cestitke na plusu  :Smile: 
Banaka kako si ti?
Zuzy jel te jos bocka oko jajnika?

Nevena zao mi je  :Sad:  drz se  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Njuškalica,super!
Ne bolucka me,niti me nije oko jajnika...samo me povremeno prođe dolje po cijelom malom trbuhu ta neka nelagoda,velim najlakše mi to za usporediti ko kad dobiš mengu,samo laganije. Nekad ama baš ništ nekad malo. I to je sve.
Kak je kod tebe?

----------


## žužy

> bubekica hvala ti.
> mislila sam ju svakako ponoviti pri kraju krvarenja da vidim jel sad to gotovo. i da stavim tocku. ali sad me muci da nikako da dodje. kao u nekom zrakopraznom prostoru sam


Žao mi je... :Love: 
Možda si trebala još jednom izvaditi betu da vidiš da je krenula dolje ...pričekaj još koji dan sad,vjerojatno bude došla samo treba beti možda duže da padne. Drži se.

----------


## nevena

Njuskalica divno.... sad se vec nesto moze i vidjeti na uzv  :Zaljubljen: 

hvala cure, pricekat cu do srijede ako ne dodje idem opet vadit betu.

----------


## Njuskalica

Zuzy mene tu i tamo oko jajnika stegne ali da slicno mengi ali nr tako jako...

----------


## mona22

njuškalica super za duplanje  :Yes: 
nevena zao mi je

----------


## micamaca30

Njuskalica super  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

> Beta 2013,0
> 
> Mona cestitke na plusu 
> Banaka kako si ti?
> Zuzy jel te jos bocka oko jajnika?
> 
> Nevena zao mi je  drz se


Wauuuu njuskalica koja beturina  :Smile:  
Supeeerrr  :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Cure prvo cestitam svima na plusicima i lijepim betama, samo neka se nastavi ovaj sretan niz...
> Ja ga nazalost necu nastaviti
> A imam pitanje i trebam pomoc. Radi se o biokemijskoj. Naime, 05.05. (14 dnt) je beta iznosila 50, nakon dva dana svega 56. Vise ju nisam ni vadila vec odmah prestala sa utrogestanima (07.05. sam stavila zadnjeg rano ujutro), i sad cekam da dobijem. Medjutim nikako da dodje. Sad sam u dilemi, sta da radim da  li da jos cekam, dali da opet vadim betu, uzv nema smisla nebi se nista vidjelo...
> 
> Koliko je vama nakon prestanka utrogestana dosla menga? jel ovo ok da ne dolazi a danas je 5. dan od nestavljanja utrogestana. Na sto sam muka a o osjecajima necu ni govoriti


Nevena zao mi je  :Sad:  
Ako si zadnji utric stavila 07.05. onda je danas 11 dana od zadnjeg. Ja bi i uz napravila za svaki slucaj.

----------


## nevena

Ajme Sara hvala ti, sad citam opet svoj post koji si kopirala i vidim da sam fulala sve za tjedan dana. Prva beta je bila 12.05. (14 dnt) i bila je 50, slijedeca je bila 14.05. i bila je 56 i tada sam stavila zadnji utric. U ovaj cetvrtak ce biti tjedan dana. Odlucila sam na kraju cekati do srijede pa ako ne dodje izvaditi betu opet u cetvrtak. Tad ce biti tjedan dana od tog zadnjeg utrica.

Nego sad me opet peru strahovi jel moguce da je vanmatericna. BOlove nemam nikakve i skroz se dobro osjecam, mislim fizicki, o psihi necu ni pisati...

cure hvala svima na ogovorima

----------


## Ginger

Njuskalice, lijepa beta!!

nevena, zao mi je
za vanmatericnu ti ne znam, al meni je gin rekao da su i kod nje vrijednosti bete obicno kao i kod matericne trudnoce
kod mene je na kraju i kod te niske bete bila matericna trudnoca iz koje se rodila moja druga djevojcica (al ja sam jako krvarila pa je to objasnjenje toj niskoj beti)
izvadi ti betu

----------


## Mury

Mona, Njuskalica  cestitke!Ajmo cure nastavite sretni niz...nemojte me spotati ali posebnu srecu zelim Darmar i Snekici ~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## Bananka

Njuskalica, superrr beta, bravo!! Dobro se osjecam osim sto me od jucer boli glava i malo mi bude mucno, ali ta mucnina je od glavobolje. Ostale simptome bas i nemam.
Test jos nisam pisala.

Nevena, zao mi je!

----------


## mona22

> Mona, Njuskalica  cestitke!Ajmo cure nastavite sretni niz...nemojte me spotati ali posebnu srecu zelim Darmar i Snekici ~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!


 :Kiss:

----------


## ooleot

e curke, ajd da vas nekaj pitam.
Ja sam sad jos u fazi skupljanja papira. i trebala bi jos napraviti one markere HIV Hepatitis i ekipu i onda je to to
Oboruzala sam se omanjom knjigom nalaza koji nisu stariji od 3 ili 6 mj i mogu u postupak i pokrivena sam do 9 mj. sa friškim nalazima.
Al što nakon toga. 
Brisevi mi istiću u 9 mj. papa u 11 mj. ne znam koliko vrijedi HIV i hepatitis al ak je 3 mj i oni ce biti stari u 9 mj.
Da li kaj od toga treba za daljnje postupke, odnosno da li za postupak u 10 mj trebam imati friške briseve recimo.
Odnosno kaj moram ponavljati ako postupak ne upali?

Dolazi ljeto pa se moram izorganizirati da opet ne radim pauze jer nemam sve potrebne papire.

----------


## eryngium

Briseve i hiv/hep moraš ponavljati svakih 3-6mj, zavisno od ustanove, tako da ako ti ističu u 9.naruči se odmah sad ako možeš za ponavljanje u tom istom 9.mj pa nek ti onda napravi i papu da ne dolaziš opet u 11. Sretno!

Njuškalica, bravo! :D

----------


## una99

eryngium u Petrovoj ti brisevi i papa vrijede 1 godinu, a markeri na HIV, hepatitis...2 godine

----------


## una99

> eryngium u Petrovoj ti brisevi i papa vrijede 1 godinu, a markeri na HIV, hepatitis...2 godine


ups ovo je namjenjeno ooleot

----------


## nevena

> kod mene je na kraju i kod te niske bete bila matericna trudnoca iz koje  se rodila moja druga djevojcica (al ja sam jako krvarila pa je to  objasnjenje toj niskoj beti)


Ginger hvala, izvadit cu ju u cetvrtak pa cemo vidjeti. Kod tebe je koliko se sjecam beta ipak rasla na troznamenkastu jel tako?

----------


## eryngium

> eryngium u Petrovoj ti brisevi i papa vrijede 1 godinu, a markeri na HIV, hepatitis...2 godine


A nemoj palit?!?! Kako je to divno... U Ri moraš jako paziti da stigneš sve imati ažurirano inače propade mjesec-dva ili više, ako nema reagensa, u ponavljanju nalaza. Samo papa vrijedi godinu dana. Ovo ostalo svakih 6 mjeseci Jovo nanovo, i muža i sebe. S tim da u papirima koje dobiješ piše ponavljanje za 3mj ali toleriraju do 6mj.

----------


## Ginger

> Ginger hvala, izvadit cu ju u cetvrtak pa cemo vidjeti. Kod tebe je koliko se sjecam beta ipak rasla na troznamenkastu jel tako?


Je, lijepo se ona duplala
Samo, bila je puuuuuno preniska za blastice
Tek negdje oko 20dnt (ne sjecam se tocno) je bila u nekim normalnim okvirima
Na 11dnt blastice je bila 15, a cetiri dana kasnije svega 75
Nakon ove prve sam prekinula terapiju, a nakon druge se ponovo vratila na nju

----------


## bubekica

> eryngium u Petrovoj ti brisevi i papa vrijede 1 godinu, a markeri na HIV, hepatitis...2 godine


Provjeri ovo u petrovoj, cini mi se da su nesto od ovog "rezali" nedavno. Tako je na vv, a bilo je i u petrovoj, al nisam sigurna jel jos.

----------


## Snekica

> Mona, Njuskalica  cestitke!Ajmo cure nastavite sretni niz...nemojte me spotati ali posebnu srecu zelim Darmar i Snekici ~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!


O ljube moja!  :Heart:

----------


## nevena

> Je, lijepo se ona duplala
> Samo, bila je puuuuuno preniska za blastice
> Tek negdje oko 20dnt (ne sjecam se tocno) je bila u nekim normalnim okvirima
> Na 11dnt blastice je bila 15, a cetiri dana kasnije svega 75
> Nakon ove prve sam prekinula terapiju, a nakon druge se ponovo vratila na nju


A nista moram ju jos jednom izvaditi u cetvrtak pa cu vidjeti na cemu sam. Ja uopce ne krvarm a nisam na utricima. necu zamisljati tvoj scenarij i hvatati se za slamku, mada mi ne fali puno za kojekakve konstrukcije u glavi.

----------


## darmar

> Mona, Njuskalica  cestitke!Ajmo cure nastavite sretni niz...nemojte me spotati ali posebnu srecu zelim Darmar i Snekici ~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!


hvala ljube  :Heart:

----------


## ooleot

a nis.. idem se onda odmah naruciti da me ne zajebu za termin. makar zadnji puta sam popusila iako sam se narucila ohoho unaprijed - jer nisu imali "medija" za uzimanje briseva i to su saznali dan prije i naravno da nitko nije nazvao i rekao ikaj.
To me je koštalo 2 mjeseca sam tak.

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka javi kako si  :Smile: 
Mona jesi vadila betu?

----------


## mona22

cure brojka je tu 233 nije velika ali je tu....  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nevena

mona cestitam i neka je skolski do kraja

----------


## sara79

> cure brojka je tu 233 nije velika ali je tu....


Mona ma cestitam od srca  :Kiss:   :Smile:

----------


## una99

[B]mona[B]  :Naklon:

----------


## žužy

mona,jeeeeee  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Čestitam!

----------


## mona22

hvala cure...tako sam sretna

----------


## darmar

mona super, lijepa je to brojka  :Very Happy: , ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepo duplanje, srculence i školsku trudnoću do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

mona cestitam!!!!

nevena, kakvo je stanje?

----------


## nevena

sutra ujutro idem vadit betu, od menge ni m jos

----------


## Ginger

joooj, pa kak imas strpljenja?
ajd javi sutra

----------


## Njuskalica

Mona cestitammmmm!!!!
Super brojcica  :Smile:   :Smile: 
~~~~ za duplanje  :Kiss: 


Nevena za ljepu betu ~~~~~

----------


## Njuskalica

Zuzy javi kako je prosao uzv ♥

----------


## mona22

hvala cure....
žužy,njuškalica ~~~~~~~~~~za uzv
nevena sretno sutra  :fige: 
bananka ?????

----------


## kika222

Joj žene koliko će to biti malenih vodenjaka!!!!! Ja sam jedan pa sam sretna  :Smile: 
Čestitam vam svima na plusićima, brojčicama i ultrazvucima i želim sreću do kraja!!!
Tužnicama samo želim reći da će doći i njihov dan  :Smile:  samo ne odustajte!!

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bananka

> Bananka javi kako si


Evo da se javim. Sad (14dno ili 9dnt) sam pisnula test (onaj clearblue compact) i nazalost nista. Danas me cijeli dan dolje ziga i steze, ali se tijelo mozda priprema za vjesticu za vikend  :Undecided: 




> cure brojka je tu 233 nije velika ali je tu....


Bravoooo mona, jupijeee! Cestitam i ~~~ za lijepo duplanje!

----------


## mona22

> Evo da se javim. Sad (14dno ili 9dnt) sam pisnula test (onaj clearblue compact) i nazalost nista. Danas me cijeli dan dolje ziga i steze, ali se tijelo mozda priprema za vjesticu za vikend 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravoooo mona, jupijeee! Cestitam i ~~~ za lijepo duplanje!


Hvala draga.... :fige:  da te beta iznenadi kao mene...moj test 12dno bio je negativan a beta je ipak tu....a simptomi -vjeruj da nema nikakve razlike kod uspješnog i neuspješnog postupka bar u mom slučaju....  :Kiss:  i sretno...

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka ponovi testic s jutarnjim urinom.nije jos nista gotovo.
A i beta ce rec svoje za 2 dana.
~~~~~~~~~~ za kul betu ♥

----------


## una99

nevena sretno 
bananka za betu  :fige:

----------


## žužy

Nevena,Bananka,sretno cure!
 :fige:   :fige:

----------


## nevena

ma cure hvala vam. ali ja cekam da padne, premala je bila da bi se icemu nadala ovaj puta. samo me brine sto jos nisam dobila

----------


## mona22

žužy kak je prošao uzv?

----------


## Bananka

Hvala vam cure! Necu vise pisati test nego cu u sub.izvaditi betu pa kako bude. 

Kako ste mi vi, kako se osjecate?
Mona, ~~~ za duplanje sutra!
Njuskalica, kad je tvoj uzv?
Zuzy, kako je bilo na uzv?
Una, u kojem si statusu?
Nevena, kad je nazalost vec tako, neka sto prije dodje m da mozes planirati za dalje.

----------


## nevena

moja beta je 144 svega dakle nista od toga. Sad se samo nadam da ce krenut samo van. Koliko se ceka da krene samo, jel ima nesto da potaknem m

----------


## sara79

> moja beta je 144 svega dakle nista od toga. Sad se samo nadam da ce krenut samo van. Koliko se ceka da krene samo, jel ima nesto da potaknem m


Cek 144 ili 14,4 ?????

----------


## una99

nevena koji je to dan nakon transfera
bananka ja sam prošli mjesec otišla na folikometriju za prirodnjak pa su mi otkrili miom, polip na maternici i cistu od skoro 5 cm na jajniku  -  kažu ostatak folikula od stimulacije, sad čekam mengu i da opet odem na folikometriju da vidimo šta će ovaj put naći  :Grin:

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka ja cu na uzv 29.5.
Nebi htela ni zurit sa uzv-om,beta je bila ok,bilo bi super da srce vidimo na sljedecem uzv.
~~~~~ za subotnju betu ♥
Mona kako se osjecas?
~~~~~ za sutrasnju betu ♥
Zuzy mogla bi nam se malo pohvalit kako je bilo na uzv  :Wink:

----------


## nevena

Sara 144 je, ali to je 24 dpt. nemoze to biti dobro, samo da prokrivarim...

----------


## bubekica

Nevena, jesi se javila doktoru? Meni se to nikako ne svidja, nadam se da ce biti ok.

----------


## žužy

nevena,ajd ti izvadi sutra opet betu...ni meni se ne sviđa taj nepravilan rast.
Kaj veli tvoj dr?

Cure,iduču srijedu imam uzv.
Njuškalica,pratimo se  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Sara 144 je, ali to je 24 dpt. nemoze to biti dobro, samo da prokrivarim...


Nevena cure su ti vec sve napisale. Najbolje je da se javis svom dr. Ja znam par slucajeva gdje se beta nije pravilno duplala i bila je niska al je na kraju sve dobro zavrsilo. Zelim ti isto to i da sve bude kako treba  :Kiss:  
Sretno i javi se  :Kiss:

----------


## mona22

> Bananka ja cu na uzv 29.5.
> Nebi htela ni zurit sa uzv-om,beta je bila ok,bilo bi super da srce vidimo na sljedecem uzv.
> ~~~~~ za subotnju betu ♥
> Mona kako se osjecas?
> ~~~~~ za sutrasnju betu ♥
> Zuzy mogla bi nam se malo pohvalit kako je bilo na uzv


inače super....ali evo sad me malo boli trbuh pa ležim

----------


## Ginger

nevena, javi se doktoru

----------


## nevena

jesam, u pon opet vadim betu

----------


## kudri

možda da osim bete odes kod dr i inzistiraš da ti uzv naprave!!! razlog nepravilnog ili sporijeg rasta može biti i sasvim ne bezazlen...sretno draga!!!

----------


## Ginger

ali pri tolikoj beti se bas nista ne vidi

----------


## Njuskalica

Zuzy ja misla da ovu sri uzv  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

> Zuzy ja misla da ovu sri uzv


I ja

----------


## Bananka

Zuzy, i ja sam mislila ovu srijedu  :Smile:  kao i cure.
Una, da smetalice sto prije nestanu!!
Nevena, potpisujem cure.

----------


## sara79

> jesam, u pon opet vadim betu


Nevena za pon. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Da sve bude kak treba i da te beta iznenadi  :Kiss:

----------


## mona22

cure moja beta 410 kaže doktirica da je ok i da nemoram ponavljat  :Very Happy: 
bananka sretno sutra

----------


## žužy

Super mona! Kad imaš prvi uzv?

----------


## sara79

> cure moja beta 410 kaže doktirica da je ok i da nemoram ponavljat 
> bananka sretno sutra


Bravo mona  :Wink:

----------


## Njuskalica

Super mona za betu  :Smile: 
Bananka ~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## mona22

> Super mona! Kad imaš prvi uzv?


8.6

----------


## Bananka

Bravo mona! Superrr za duplanje! 

Cure jeste doma na bolovanju ili radite?

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka ja sam od punkcije na bolovanju  :Smile:

----------


## ana-blizanci

mona bravo!!!!  :Sing:

----------


## mona22

Ja isto na bo od punkcije...cure jel se vama čini ok ova beta znam da netreba biti baš duplo ali eto malo sumnje....

----------


## mona22

i da jel na doznaci treba biti AO ili GO

----------


## sara79

Mona beta manja od 1000 se dupla od 48 do 72 h tak da ti je to u redu, nebrini  :Kiss:

----------


## mona22

> Mona beta manja od 1000 se dupla od 48 do 72 h tak da ti je to u redu, nebrini


Hvala draga

----------


## Bananka

Ja sam malo prije izvadila ß i samo je potvrdila moj negativni test. Beta je 0.

U 7.mj.najvjerojatnije opet nastupamo, vec sam se s dr.dogovorila  :Wink:

----------


## mona22

> Ja sam malo prije izvadila ß i samo je potvrdila moj negativni test. Beta je 0.
> 
> U 7.mj.najvjerojatnije opet nastupamo, vec sam se s dr.dogovorila


ajme baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## una99

Bananka žao mi je, drzi se draga,  drzim fige za 7 mjesec 
mona bravo za betu  :Smile:

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka zao mi je  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## žužy

Bananka,žao mi je.. :Love: 
I neka srpanj donese sreću!

----------


## Bananka

Hvala cure!!

Trudnice moje, ~~~~ za skolski do kraja i 
Una, tebi ~~~~ za sljedeci postupak.

Svim ostalima puno ~~~~~ u cemu god trebale!

----------


## bubekica

Bananka, saljem veliki zagrljaj!

----------


## Ginger

Bananka zao mi je

----------


## mona22

cure da li ste imale bolove kao pred megnu ali slabije nakon poz.bete

----------


## žužy

mona,da,evo sad več sve slabije ...ali to mi je jedini simptom od početka.

----------


## micamaca30

Da mona22 ja sam imala bolove nadutost sve je to normalno  :Wink:

----------


## mona22

Hvala cure odmah mi je lakse

----------


## Ginger

> cure da li ste imale bolove kao pred megnu ali slabije nakon poz.bete


sve do 15-16 tt
svaki put

----------


## tinica8

Pozdrav  :Smile: 
Ja sam bila na prvom prirodnom ivf i 1.6 idem vadit bedu..jedva cekam  :Smile: 
Mene je dns bolio trbuh kao da moram dobit stvari..
Al ako je to normalno onda ok  :Smile:

----------


## Njuskalica

Mona mene je dosta rano nakon ET pocelo dole cimat,slicno mengi ali opet drugacije.ko da mi se nes rasteze proteze,nelagodno  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

Cure moje neznam sto je gore kad boli zasto boli kad ne zasto ne....samo da je prezivjet do uzv

tinica8 sretno

----------


## una99

tinica8 sretno  :Smile:

----------


## ema 1

Cure molim pomoć 
Jel se kome dogodilo da kasni sa štopericam pola sata Od dogovorenog vremena davanja 
Nadam se da to nije tako strašno

----------


## micamaca30

Meni se nije dogodilo da kasnim sa pikanjem ali preporucila bi ti da Zoveš svog mpo dr.i da mu kažeš

----------


## ema 1

Nije ni meni do sad evo 5 ti put dajem štopericu i naravno da se zakomplicira 
Budem sutra ujutro rekla na punkciji mislim da će možda punktirati pola sata kasnije jer se punkcija radi 34-37 sati nakon štoperice

----------


## maris1980

Pozdrav cure, evo i mene k vama...
Prvo svima curama sretno od srca u postupcima.
Ja od sutra krećem s prvim bockanjem u životu. 225 j Gonala dnevno 2-5dc, 6dc idem na UZV, pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje. Kod mene nizak AMH, kod MM varirajući spermiogram, trudimo se cca dvije godine.
Smijem li na ovoj temi pitati za savjet? Nova sam na forumu, ne zamjerite  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

ema,nije strašno,samo obavezno naglasi doktoru ili sestri ujutro čim dođeš,da te ne stave baš prvu na punkciju...
Ja sam jednom dobila štopericu malo ranije nego je trebalo,teta na hitnoj je rekla da to nije bitno..rekla sam sestri čim sam došla.

----------


## ema 1

Žuzy 
Hvala na odgovoru svakako cu reci a ionako sam zadnja na redu nadam se da će bit sve ok
A tebi sretno do kraja pratim vas sve ali rijetko pišem

----------


## sara79

> Pozdrav cure, evo i mene k vama...
> Prvo svima curama sretno od srca u postupcima.
> Ja od sutra krećem s prvim bockanjem u životu. 225 j Gonala dnevno 2-5dc, 6dc idem na UZV, pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje. Kod mene nizak AMH, kod MM varirajući spermiogram, trudimo se cca dvije godine.
> Smijem li na ovoj temi pitati za savjet? Nova sam na forumu, ne zamjerite


Sretno maris  :Smile:  
Pisala sam ti na temi samodavanje injekcija.
Slobodno pitaj sto te god zanima  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Ja sam malo prije izvadila ß i samo je potvrdila moj negativni test. Beta je 0.
> 
> U 7.mj.najvjerojatnije opet nastupamo, vec sam se s dr.dogovorila


Bananka zao mi je  :Sad:  
Da sedmi mjesec bude uspjesan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Njuskalica

Ema Ja sam kasnila sa stopericom 45 min i nikom nista  :Smile:

----------


## maris1980

Sara, sve sam shvatila. Hvala ti puno.
Bananka, žao mi je zbog negativne bete, sretno idući put

----------


## Pčelica84

Pisala sam prvo na temi- nakon transfera-, ali vidim da je ova tema aktivnija, pa da pokušam i ovdje. 
Pozdrav za sve. Danas mi je 8.dc. Nervoza kreće, iako sam do danas bila u solidnom stanju, ali vrijeme slabo prolazi. Od simptoma ništa posebno. Grudi bole, ali utrići, estrofem u kombinaciji su uzrok tome, a osim toga, ovakav mi je osjećaj sa grudima svaki PMS. 
Jedino sam 5.na 6. dnt, imala blago zatezanje u maternici, kao da se razteže nešto, a danas 8.dc.su krenuli blagi grčići, slični menstrualnim. Iako ja rijetko išta osjećam dok ne krene menga. Danas popodne mi se javila dosta jaka probadajuća bol sa desne strane maternice, pa kreće prema desnom jajniku, desnoj preponi i udara u cijelu desnu nogu. Naročito kada pokušam saviti nogu i prekrižiti ih. Bol je slična ovulacijskoj, onako probada, sjeva, ali stalno prisutna nelagoda. Ja umišljam svakakve stvari od tromboze, do vanmaterične...
Da li je itko imao ovakvo iskustvo, nakon transfera?

----------


## tinica8

Hvala cure  :Smile: 
2 dana me boli kao da moram dobit mengu..jooj..nadam se da necuu..i par puta me zigalo dole :/

----------


## maca2

Cure nije me bilo nekoliko dana pa da nadoknadim  :Wink: 

Čestitke *mona* na lijepoj beti!  :Very Happy: 

*Bananka*, žao mi je...super što već imaš plan za dalje-jednom će biti i tvoj dan   :Love: 

Svim čekalicama i pikalicama  :fige: 
Ja čekam sljedeći ciklus (početkom lipnja) pa krećem s novim postupkom, ovaj put ćemo probati kod Škvorca (mislim da ću ja proći sve klinike u ZG i okolici  :Laughing:  )

----------


## mona22

Hvala *maca2*

*Pčelica84* i *tinica8* da li je pao možda kakav testić

----------


## mona22

ajme cure kak preživite do uzv....mislila sam da je do bete strašno ali ovo je koma...do bete bar mogu testiće radit a sad samo osluškujem i čekam nekakav simptom a ono ništa neki dan malo trbuh a sad ni to...

----------


## žužy

Joj mona,ne pitaj....ja se sama sebi divim kak sam još relativno normalna :Laughing:

----------


## tinica8

Mona22 nisam napravila testic jer me strah da se ne razocaram..valjda cu se strpit jos tj dana..nikako docekat taj 1.6

----------


## eryngium

Ja sam i dalje piškila na testove do utz-a. Ono, mjerila sam koliko brzo je trakica tamnila i govorila si da ako potamni prije nego odložim test sve je još ok. Ne bih rekla da sam normalna.  :Aparatic:

----------


## mona22

*eryngium* e ti si luđa i od mene

*žužy*  draga još dan i pol i  :fige:  da čuješ srčeko

----------


## Pčelica84

> *Pčelica84* i *tinica8* da li je pao možda kakav testić


Nije draga, rano mi je još. Danas mi je 9dnt, 8.st.embrija, starog 3 dana. Do sada sam uvijelk procurila 10, 11.dnt, pa ako se to ne desi sutra-prekosutra, radim testić ili betu u četvrtak. Danas me ne boli ništa, urijetko sjevne, ali ne jaka bol. Nemam pojma šta je bilo to jučer. 
Joj, koliko me je strah, samo to vi možete razumijeti  :Sad:

----------


## Njuskalica

Meni lakse cekat uzv nego betu.
Nestrpljiva jesam,ali nakon poz bete znam da ne zivim usporeno bzvz.
Mucnine imam cjeli dan tako da znam da se nes dogadja  :Wink: 

Pcelica tinica ~~~~~~~
Zuzy mona ~~~~~~♥♥

----------


## Medeja

Bok, cure! 
Jucer sam imala transfer dva trodnevna malca i vec sam sada u iscekivanju bete.
Mislite li da ce biti prerano ako vadim betu sljedeci tjedan u petak, 5.6.?
Znaci, aspiracija je bila 22.5, a transfer 25.5.

Od jucer me malo probada lijevi jajnik, ali to pripisujem punkciji jer su folikule bile nezgodno postavljene.

Jedina novost u ovoj stimulaciji mi je mucnina.
Jucer, nakon transfera, toliko mi se povracalo, ali sam se trudila kontrolirati se da se ne bih naprezala.
Ne mogu niti jesti, nisam naduta, ne znam sto mi je.

----------


## bubekica

Medeja,
mozes vaditi betu 5.6., ako bude trudnoca, sto ti od srca zelim, vidjet ce se.
Sto je s ostalih 8 embrija? Zasto niste isli na blastice?

----------


## Njuskalica

Medeja sretnooooo ~~~~~~
Za mucnine ti je jjos prerano kao simptom. Ja sam svoje mucinine prepisivaka nervozi sta vjerojatno i je bio razlog.

----------


## bubicazubica

:Kiss: 
Svima vama drage moje,od starih do novih čekalica svega i svačega...
Čestitam za plodno proljeće i uspješne postupke ,nove trudnoće...svim sretnicama..a najviše našoj dragoj žužy,koja napokon zaslužuje ono što i svaka od nas ovdje sebi priželjkuje!!!!!
Tužnicama veliki  :grouphug: ,i pozitivne misli za daljnje postupke!!!

----------


## ema 1

Iskusne cure molim pomoć
Jučer dobili 6 js i sad zvala i još nije došlo do oplodnje jel da već otpišem ovaj postupak ili još ima nade za oplodnju

----------


## bubekica

Ima jos nade, zna se to desiti, meni se desilo u jednom i na kraju su bila 2 embrija.
 :fige:

----------


## ema 1

Rekla je biologica da ili još nisu oplođene ili jesu pa ne vidi nesto ne kužim kako ne vidi ni sta ne vidi dosad se uvijek vidjelo 
I sad 24h igra živaca jupiii.
Nadam se da će bar jedna uspjeti

----------


## sara79

> Rekla je biologica da ili još nisu oplođene ili jesu pa ne vidi nesto ne kužim kako ne vidi ni sta ne vidi dosad se uvijek vidjelo 
> I sad 24h igra živaca jupiii.
> Nadam se da će bar jedna uspjeti


Ema za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ema 1

Sara hvala
Ne preostaje ništa drugo nego cekati i pomalo grickati živce

----------


## mona22

> Meni lakse cekat uzv nego betu.
> Nestrpljiva jesam,ali nakon poz bete znam da ne zivim usporeno bzvz.
> Mucnine imam cjeli dan tako da znam da se nes dogadja 
> 
> Pcelica tinica ~~~~~~~
> Zuzy mona ~~~~~~♥♥


blago tebi ti bar imaš mučnine bar nešto kod mene ništa osim cica koje su možda malo natečene...
*medeja* ~~~~~~~~za betu
*ema 1*  :fige:  za sutra
*njuškaluca*  i *žužy*  :fige:  za  :Heart:

----------


## bubicazubica

ema1-za sutrašnje super vijesti!! :rock:

----------


## žužy

ema,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice!

bubice,tako mi je drago da si se javila,sretno najsretnije u FET-u!

tinica,Pčelica,Medeja, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusiće!

Njuskalica,kod mene sve isto...par puta kao da me prolazile neke mučnine ali to je tako slabo da neznam dal da ih svrstam pod trudničke. Još malko..

----------


## maris1980

Cure, dal su kojoj od vas Gonali zaustavili mengu??
Inače mi traje 5 dana, 2/3 baš jako ide.. Juče krenula bockati se
Gonalima, danas menge više nema  :Mad: 

Sretno svim čekalicama, kako bete tako i UZV pregleda  :Kiss:

----------


## ema 1

Bubica hvala
Tražim i googlam slamku spasa da su prerano gledali
Punkcije je bila oko 10 a zvali su me već oko 9 možda se još nesto dogodi danas popodne 
Jel moguće da se ni jedna ne oplodi?

----------


## bubekica

*ema* ne sjecam se kako se strukture tocno zovu, ali na telefon su ti dobro rekli. postoji ta jedna kratka "medjufaza" kad se ne moze odrediti jel js oplodjena ili nije. strpljivo do sutra.

----------


## ema 1

Bubekica nadam se da je to bila ta međufaza

----------


## tinica8

Meni su cice natecene i bole me..valjda cu izdrazat  :Smile: 
Ja bi voljela da imam mucnine pa bi znal da se dogada nesto al nistaa..
Ema sretno sutra..
Pcelica i medeja drzim figice za plusice  :Smile:

----------


## orange80

cure, da ovdje pitam jer ste sve ovdje dobro upućene:

je li koja od vas kao pripremu za stimulirani (kako bi se riješila ciste) pila Proveru?

i je li itko dobio M pod Proverom?

----------


## katarinak

Pozdrav drage rode ! Evo mene danas 6 dan nakon transfera smrzliča simptomi nula ništa ali baš ništa neznam dal je to ok ili ... kao da se ništa ne dešava

----------


## katarinak

Pozdrav  draga Mona prvo čestitke na pozitivnoj beti i želim ti svu sreču do kraja molim te ako ti nije problem interesira me dal si imala kakve simptome nakon et do bete

----------


## mona22

> Pozdrav  draga Mona prvo čestitke na pozitivnoj beti i želim ti svu sreču do kraja molim te ako ti nije problem interesira me dal si imala kakve simptome nakon et do bete


Hvala ti...simptomi nula bodova a i ono što bi možda nekad osjetila pripisivala sam hormonina,čak mi je test 12 dno bio negativan....sve mi je bilo isto kao i u postupcima prije osim što ovaj put nisam imala preznojavanje po noći....ali oni famozni simptomi cice 2br.veće,pikanje u vrijeme implatacije,implatacijsko krvarenje i dr kod mene nije bilo ničeg vjeruj mi da sam već bila počela planirat idući  postupak....čak i sad ništa posebno ne osjećam jedino možda malo cice...uh što bi dala da mi je bar malo mučnine da primirim ovu psihu....

----------


## Njuskalica

Mona ma ajde sta ce ti mučnina,znaš da je beta bila super i da uskoro gledaš mrvu na uzv.

Zuzy ~~~~~~~~ za sutra 
U koliko je uzv?

Ema ~~~~~za dobre vjesti sutra

----------


## žužy

> Zuzy ~~~~~~~~ za sutra 
> U koliko je uzv?


Od 11 sam gore pa ovisno o gužvi.
Ti si u petak jel :fige:

----------


## Medeja

Znam ja da je prerano za mucnine, ne pripisujem ja njih trudnoci s obzirom da o tom stanju jos niti pomisliti ne mogu.
Nego me Puregon dokrajcio, a mozda i Orgalutran. Nisam naduta od njega, ali nista pojesti nisam mogla, samo mi je mucno i proljev imam.
To su lijekovi koje sam sada prvi put uzimala pa ne znam na sto reagiram na taj nacin.
Valjda mi jos izlazi iz tijela, cijela ta stimulacija je za mene bila previse.

----------


## Medeja

> Medeja,
> mozes vaditi betu 5.6., ako bude trudnoca, sto ti od srca zelim, vidjet ce se.
> Sto je s ostalih 8 embrija? Zasto niste isli na blastice?


Embriji su jako fragmentirani i bojala se da niti jedan ne bi prezivio do blastice.
To je ono sto me najvise muci. Kako dolazi do te fragmentacije? Svakom oplodnjom to nam se dogadja.

I sada si mislim da od svih tih 16js, sve ce mi propasti zbog fragmentacije. Bas sam nesretna.
Ali jos nista nije gotovo, preksutra zovem lab da vidim jesu li sto zamrznuli.

----------


## Njuskalica

> Od 11 sam gore pa ovisno o gužvi.
> Ti si u petak jel


Da u petak u 16h .
Zuzy ~~~~~~~~~♥♥

----------


## tinica8

Cure da vas pitam nesto..jaake grceve imam..kao da moram na wc a nemogu..nezz sta da radim  :Sad: 
Pomagaj tee!!

----------


## Njuskalica

Tinica nemam savjet jer nemam takvih iskusta.ali ako se jako lose osjecas nazovi dok. 
Ja svog kontaktiram za bilo kakvu sitnicu.sretno ~~~~~

----------


## mona22

žužy jesu se pojavili kakvi simptomi...

----------


## tinica8

Hvala ti njuskalica..pijem kamilicu i mazem se..valjda ce proc..

----------


## micamaca30

> Cure da vas pitam nesto..jaake grceve imam..kao da moram na wc a nemogu..nezz sta da radim 
> Pomagaj tee!!


Kada čitam tvoj post ko da gledam sebe na pocetku trudnoce grčevi i bolovi moram na wc nemogu 
Meni je pomogao Donat mg

----------


## tinica8

Tako je i meni..koma mi je..valjda.ce proc brzo..to me 2 dana vec drzi..

----------


## željkica

Žužy sretno sutra!!!!!

----------


## Pčelica84

ema, tinica, Medeja, Njuskalica, Žužy, Mona ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vibram za sve. 
Hvala na podršci. Meni je prošao evo 10 dnt, sutra ako ne procurim, radim testić. Skroz blage grčeve imam u stomaku, grudi ne bole kao prije par dana, ali ipak kada se dirnem sa strane, bole. Sa stolicom muku mučim, vjetrovi konstantno, ali to sve pripisujem utrićima. 
Cuvajte mi fige  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## una99

pčelica  :fige:  za testić
 :fige:  za ostatak ekipe  :grouphug: 

ja jos uvijek cekam mengu koja kasni  :Evil or Very Mad: , trebam na ultrazvuk i mozda u prirodnjak ako pukne cista od skoro 5 cm, bas imam sreće u zadnje vrijeme  :facepalm:

----------


## sara79

Pcelica za testic danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Zuzy za uz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno  :Kiss:  
I za sve ostale curke u kojoj god fazi bile saljem vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Njuskalica

Pcelica za testic danas ~~~~~
Zuzy ~~~~~~~~~♥

Ja imam bas bas mucnine,cjelo jutro lezim u tisini i pijem caj.malu dala baki dok mm ne dodje.
Mona uzivaj bez mucinina

----------


## orange80

cure, kako se računa 3 dc u ciklusu kad se ide u stimulaciju?
ja sam naime imala neko brljavljenje (smeđe, ne crveno) protekla dva dana i danas
u jutro procurila. je li mi danas 1 dc, pa ću sa stim. eventualno početi preksutra?

----------


## ema 1

Evo da javim ishod
6 js ni jedna se nije oplodila još ne vjerujem prvi put se to događa

----------


## bubekica

Ema,
jako mi je zao... Nemam rijeci drugih.

Orange, 1dc je kad krene crveno, bar malo. Ja bih za svaki slucaj nazvala mpo lijecnika i provjerila, mozda napravi uzv da procijeni.

----------


## iva777

Ema jako mi je zao :Sad: 
Ja sam samo dobila danas imformaciju da dodjem u subotu na transfer 30.5 a nista mi nisu rekli ni koliko se oplodilo ni kako napreduju .u sub dolazim u 7 30 gore jel tako? Koliko to sve skupa traje onda?

----------


## bubekica

Iva,
to su super vijesti, znaci da ih je vise oplodjeno i da se ide na blastociste zbog bolje selekcije.
Mislim da je subotom sala u 9, transferi budu iza punkcija. Sam transfer traje par minuta koliko si u sali, ali mislim da ce sve skupa potrajati do 10-11, ovisi o guzvi.

----------


## ema 1

Neznam kako dalje i dali imam snage za dalje sve postaje tako naporno 
Nisam dobila odgovor zbog čega se nisu oplodile nezrele prezrele ili bilo sto treće 
Očekivala sam od njih 6 bar 2 oplođene...

----------


## Inesz

Ema,
odmori se malo, skupi snage za dalje.

jesi razgovarala s embriolgicama, doktoricom o razlozima radi kojih nije došlo do oplodnje? zašto ti nisu dalo dogovore na tvoja pitanja? imaš pravo na sve informacije vezano uz tijek liječenja. predlažem ti da nazoveš i ponovno tražiš odgovore.

----------


## una99

ema žao mi je  :Love: 

 moraju ti potvrditi zašto nije došlo do oplodnje, meni i na otpusnom piše da je stanica nezrela

----------


## polina

Drage moje, ja sam bila kod dr.L. u prirodnom ivf, oplodjena samo 1 st, vracen embrij 3 dan.danas mi je 9 dnt, vec od samog pocetka me probadaju kriza, bole c, danas mi je 25 dan ciklusa i imam osjecaj da m stize.vadim b 2.6. Raspolozenja kao u pms,  mjerim sve, promatram...hvata me jaka tuga, probadaju me c..svim curama zelim pozitivne b, ugodne trudnoce do kraja.i srecu, naravno!!! Prosla sam jedan Ivf prije 2 mj.imala 2 z, ali imala i velikih zdravstvenih problema odmah nakon transfera,tako da mi je ovo 2.pokusaj, a s obzirom na dob, 42 g., udaram po gasu pa sto bude.pozdrav!

----------


## ema 1

Inesz i una hvala na potpori
Sad sam na poslu kad dođem kući zvat cu doktora da vidim u čemu je bio problem nadam se da će drugi put bit bolje

----------


## opa

Evo stigli nalazi...bilo je lipo ovih 15 dana nadati se pozitivnoj trudnoći ali nalaz je pokazao jednu veliku 0...vise sreće sljedeći put ako ha bude

----------


## Njuskalica

Opa,ema zao mi  :Sad: 
Svim cekalicama ~~~~~`

A ja cemam zuzy da se oglasi.
Ajmoooo zuzy ♥♥♥♥

----------


## polina

Ema i Opa zao mi je...curama koje jos cekaju, sretno drage!

----------


## Pčelica84

Jutros, 11 dnt rađen testić, negativan  :Sad:  Beta sutra-prekosutra, da bi mogla prekinuti terapiju...Nadala sam se, ipak je puno postupaka iza nas, ali eto...Ni suza više nemam...

----------


## Njuskalica

Pcelica  :Sad:  zao mi je.  :Sad:

----------


## tinica8

Ema,Opa,Pcelica..zao mi je jako  :Sad:

----------


## ema 1

A koji niz tužnih vijesti danas 
Valjda je samo takav dan nadajmo se boljim danima
Zuzy nadam se da ie kod tebe sve ok da nas malo razveseliš

----------


## una99

opa  :Love: 

pčelica ja ti i dalje držim  :fige:  za betu

----------


## žužy

Mi smo danas vidli malo kuckajuće srculence,naša beba je velika 5 mm i sve je u redu. Imam par malih cisti ali kaže doktorica,ništa strašno. 
Sreća velika da vam nemrem opisati  :Heart: !

----------


## eryngium

Tooooo žužy!!! Čestitam!!! A sad dosadno i školski do kraja.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mona22

žužy  :Klap:  za  :Heart:  a sad dalje školski

polina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu

opa,ema1,pčelica84 žao mi je cure  :Love: 

pčelica 84  :fige:  da te beta ipak iznenadi

----------


## iva777

> Iva,
> to su super vijesti, znaci da ih je vise oplodjeno i da se ide na blastociste zbog bolje selekcije.
> Mislim da je subotom sala u 9, transferi budu iza punkcija. Sam transfer traje par minuta koliko si u sali, ali mislim da ce sve skupa potrajati do 10-11, ovisi o guzvi.


Hvala bubekica ! Nadam se da ce se lijepo razviti do subote ! :D

----------


## iva777

Žuži cestitam!:D

----------


## mona22

iva777 sretno~~~~~~~

----------


## una99

žužy  :Very Happy:

----------


## Njuskalica

Zuzy draga cestitkeeee od srca  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Žužy čestitam ti od srca i neka dalje sve bude školski, baš sam sretna zbog tebe!!!!!

----------


## tetagogolina

žužy  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

zuzy  :Very Happy: 

tuznice  :Love:

----------


## s_iva

Zuzy, Čestitam i želim ti urednu trudnoću!!!!

Svim tuznicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima

----------


## Šiškica

žužy čestitam na srculencu  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tinica8

Žuži cestitaaam na ❤

----------


## Bananka

> zuzy 
> 
> tuznice


X potpisujem Ginger!

----------


## sara79

:Heart:   zuzy  


> Mi smo danas vidli malo kuckajuće srculence,naša beba je velika 5 mm i sve je u redu. Imam par malih cisti ali kaže doktorica,ništa strašno. 
> Sreća velika da vam nemrem opisati !

----------


## sara79

> Jutros, 11 dnt rađen testić, negativan  Beta sutra-prekosutra, da bi mogla prekinuti terapiju...Nadala sam se, ipak je puno postupaka iza nas, ali eto...Ni suza više nemam...


Pcelica da te beta iznenadi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I kod mone je bio negativan test a na kraju beta preko 200  :Wink:

----------


## funky

Zuzy, tooooo!!!!
Cestitam od srca, neka bude sretno!!!

----------


## Pčelica84

> Pcelica da te beta iznenadi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I kod mone je bio negativan test a na kraju beta preko 200


Draga Sara, nešto ti više ni u šta ne vjerujem. Nekako sam baš razočarana. Data krv jutros, nalaz će biti oko podne. Javim u svakom slučaju. 
Hvala svima na podršci.
Žužy, konačno dovne vijesti u moru tužnih. Čestitam od srca, samo hrabro naprijed, ti si to zaslužila  :Kiss: 
Tužnicama ide jedan veliki zagrljaj  :grouphug:

----------


## ema 1

Žuzy čestitam i sretno do kraja

Svima ostalima želim da sto prije ugledaju plusice

Kod nas ovaj put nisu spermiji bili dovoljno brzi kaze Dr da su stanice bile ok da bi jedini razlog bio to ili da stanice nisu imale dovoljno energije ali da je to unutar stanice i da to nemogu vidjeti drugi put svakako radimo icsi
Neznam dosad se to još nije dogodilo

Sad odmor do 9 mjeseca možda ubacimo jedan cisti prirodni ovisno o vremenu i mom raspoloženju

----------


## mona22

> Pcelica da te beta iznenadi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I kod mone je bio negativan test a na kraju beta preko 200


X. sretno

----------


## Medeja

Pcelice, drzim i ja fige. Grlim jako!!!

----------


## Inesz

ema,
gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## ema 1

Inesz imaš po

----------


## Pčelica84

Hvala na podrsci. Beta 1  :Sad: 
Svima sretno dalje, da imaju više sreće nego ja kroz ovaj postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara10

*Žužy* čestitam od srca! Jako mi je drago zbog tebe i tm. Sada samo školski do kraja.

Svim tužnicama šaljem  :Love:  Samo nemojte odustati, znam dobro kako je prolaziti razočaranja više puta, al kad jednom uspije, sve se isplati!

----------


## una99

pčelica84   :Love:

----------


## mona22

pčelica žao mi je  :Love:  draga

----------


## Medeja

Pcelice, zao mi je...

Eto, meni danas 3dnt i bas nista me zivo dolje ne boli, probada, muci.
Ne znam sto da mislim, jel to tako okej, ne sjecam se kako mi je prije bilo.

Samo me grudi bole, ali to je do odurnog Duphastona.
Novost je da se od mojih 8 embrija dvoje izborilo i razvilo do blastica!!!
Tako da imamo dva mala pingvina!
Jako sam sretna zbog toga, mora da su bili tvrdoglavi na tatu i uporni na mamu.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mona22

njuskalica sretno danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

U srijedu bila na folikulometriji, 8 folikula, dr. zadovoljan, ja sretna, koristila gonalpeptyl i Gonal-f 150 ml. Javili mi u srijedu da povecam gonal na 200ml, danas na folikulometriji jedan folikul narastao previse i koci ostale u razvoju, dr. nije zadovoljan a ja evo vec popila persen :Sad:  Jel ima neko da je slicno reagovao a da se dobtro zavrsilo? Planirana mi je punkcija u slijedeci petak ako sve bude ok.

----------


## žužy

alma,koji ti je dan ciklusa?

----------


## žužy

Puno ~~~~~~~~~~ za Njuskalicu i njeno malo srčeko!

I jedan  :grouphug:  za sve cure kojima ovaj put nije uspjelo. I neka sljedeči postupak bude onaj pravi  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

alma, koliki je danas taj veliki folikul?
moja prijateljica se pocela pikati i na prvoj fm (7 ili 8dc) je bila cista 10cm. to su odmah punktirali i nastavili sa stimulacijom. ne sjecam se koliko je js dobiveno (mislim 6) - ali sjecam se da je u tom postupku ostala trudna.

----------


## ema 1

Cure sto mislite o štoperici na vel filikula 16,7-18mm dali je to prerano dana štoperica i dali je moguće da su ipak js bile nezrele za oplodnju
Nekako mi se čini da je ipak to uzrok za neoplođenih 6 js a opet mislim da bi bar ove od 18mm bile zrele za štopericu? Neznam uvijek je štoperica bila na 18-19mm. Pa su se oplodile

----------


## bubekica

*ema* ukoliko su stanice bile nezrele, to se vidi i to su ti bili duzni reci u laboratoriju.
gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## alma_itd

> alma, koliki je danas taj veliki folikul?
> moja prijateljica se pocela pikati i na prvoj fm (7 ili 8dc) je bila cista 10cm. to su odmah punktirali i nastavili sa stimulacijom. ne sjecam se koliko je js dobiveno (mislim 6) - ali sjecam se da je u tom postupku ostala trudna.


Veliki folikul je 16 mm danas, a ostale nije ni mjerio kad je ugledao ovaj veliki. 20.05. sam pocela sa stimulacijom.

----------


## alma_itd

> alma,koji ti je dan ciklusa?


Pocela sam sa stimulacijom 20.05.Prije toga sam 14 dana pila kontracepcijske tablete (pocela sam od prvog dana menstruacije).

----------


## bubekica

znaci da ti je danas vec 12dc otprilike?
pa to je klasicna velicina folikula za taj dan ciklusa... kad su ti obicno punkcije?

----------


## alma_itd

Dr. je zabrinut sto ovaj jedan brzo raste i to koci ostale u razvoju. Zadnja punkcija mi je bila 2010. Ne sjecam se koji je dan ciklusa bio :Rolling Eyes:  Sve se tjesim da nije vazan kvantitet nego kvalitet jajnih stanica. U prvoj stimulaciji sam imala 12 stanica od kojih je samo 1 embrion vracen i to neuspjesno. Godine uzimaju danak, to je cinjenica :Crying or Very sad: U ponedeljak idem opet na folikulometriju, pitat cu dr. jel moguce sta uraditi sa tim folikulom, da malo uspori :Grin:

----------


## ema 1

Dr je rekao da su stanice bile ok kvalitete a ja samo razmišljam i razbijam glavu već 3 dana oko svega možda je ovo ili ono Itd

----------


## Pčelica84

*Alma*, ja sam pisala ovdje neki dan o tome. Ugl, 2.dc sam otišla na uzv, da vide da li je sve ok, da mogu početi sa pikanjem. Tada sam imala 5-6 antaralaca. svi su bili od 8-10mm, a jedan 14 mm. Meni nešto to bilo veliko, ipak je tek početak ciklusa, ali mi je dr. rekao da krenem sa pikanjem. na kraju sam imala 4 folilula, 3 od 20 mm, 1 od 17 mm. Ta zadnja je bila nezrela, to su mi odmah sutra dan rekli. Po meni je normalno da se izdvoji jedan vodeći folikul, tako mi je barem uvijek do sada bilo. 
*Ema*, po meni je to nekako najrealnija opcija, da su malo rano punktirane, ali ipak, oni su stručnjaci, a ne ja, tako da je ovo moje razmišljanje amatersko. Čuvam fige za dalje. Vjeruje da je šok ogroman.
*Njuškalica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

Uh hvala ti, malo si me utjesila.

----------


## Medeja

> Cure sto mislite o štoperici na vel filikula 16,7-18mm dali je to prerano dana štoperica i dali je moguće da su ipak js bile nezrele za oplodnju
> Nekako mi se čini da je ipak to uzrok za neoplođenih 6 js a opet mislim da bi bar ove od 18mm bile zrele za štopericu? Neznam uvijek je štoperica bila na 18-19mm. Pa su se oplodile


Ja sam štopericu dobila kada su mi folikule bile od 20-23mm.
I od 4js tri su bile nezrele, a jedna se nije oplodila.
Valjda je takav ciklus bio, tko će ga znati.
i tebi se tako posložilo, to je užas.

----------


## žužy

> Cure sto mislite o štoperici na vel filikula 16,7-18mm dali je to prerano dana štoperica i dali je moguće da su ipak js bile nezrele za oplodnju
> Nekako mi se čini da je ipak to uzrok za neoplođenih 6 js a opet mislim da bi bar ove od 18mm bile zrele za štopericu? Neznam uvijek je štoperica bila na 18-19mm. Pa su se oplodile


ema,sve ovisi do kolko mm ti inače rastu folikuli i na kolko mm ti pucaju.
Meni npr su ovo idealne mjere za davati štopericu jer mi pucaju na 19-20 mm.
Ali to sam ja...neka druga žena tek na tolko mm dobije štopericu. Zato je teško komentirati jer je sve individualno.
Kakav je s-gram TM?

----------


## žužy

> Dr. je zabrinut sto ovaj jedan brzo raste i to koci ostale u razvoju. Zadnja punkcija mi je bila 2010. Ne sjecam se koji je dan ciklusa bio Sve se tjesim da nije vazan kvantitet nego kvalitet jajnih stanica. U prvoj stimulaciji sam imala 12 stanica od kojih je samo 1 embrion vracen i to neuspjesno. Godine uzimaju danak, to je cinjenicaU ponedeljak idem opet na folikulometriju, pitat cu dr. jel moguce sta uraditi sa tim folikulom, da malo uspori


Nekak mi se čini daleko iduči petak tek za punkciju...ali vidjet ćeš u biti više u ponedjeljak. 
Možda je taj jedan veči folikul samo krenuo naglo pa sad nastavi polako,možda ga ostali još lijepo dostignu,možda je cista...sve je moguče. Evo sad naš zadnji postupak,dobila sam štopericu na jedan folikul od prek 18 mm i ostalih par od 14 do 16 mm. Bilo je 4 js. Sumnjam da je ovaj največi dočekao punkciju.
Oču reči da ne razbijaš glavu sad s tim kaj bi moglo biti...odi fm po fm. Sretno!

----------


## orange80

evo cure i mene kod vas.

3 dc počinjem sa femarom

----------


## žužy

orange,sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## una99

orange sretno  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Orange vibraaaaam!!!!!

----------


## Njuskalica

Eto da javim da nam ♥ kuca.
Veliki smo 6,2mm  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

njuškalica  :Klap:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
orange ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara79

> Eto da javim da nam ♥ kuca.
> Veliki smo 6,2mm


Odlicno draga, super  :Kiss:  
Koliko si danas? 6 t i koliko dana?

----------


## žužy

Njuskalica,.jeeeeee  :Very Happy:

----------


## miuta821

> Eto da javim da nam ♥ kuca.
> Veliki smo 6,2mm


Cestitam  :Wink:

----------


## Njuskalica

Sara 6+4 tj
Tnx cure  :Kiss:

----------


## orange80

Hvala cure na vibrama.
njuskalica, zuzy super!!!

Imam samo jedno pitanje: kako to da se ovo odbrojavanje zove 3/14, kad ima trudnoca i u 2015-toj

----------


## bubekica

Admini su nas zaboravili, obicno se nakon 50 stranica otvara nova tema. Ova je zapoceta 2014-e pa je zato 3/2014, ali nakon 50 stranica je trebalo otvoriti 1/2015.

----------


## una99

njuskalica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## alma_itd

*Njuskalica*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara79

> Cure sto mislite o štoperici na vel filikula 16,7-18mm dali je to prerano dana štoperica i dali je moguće da su ipak js bile nezrele za oplodnju
> Nekako mi se čini da je ipak to uzrok za neoplođenih 6 js a opet mislim da bi bar ove od 18mm bile zrele za štopericu? Neznam uvijek je štoperica bila na 18-19mm. Pa su se oplodile


Ema mislim da ti je idealno bilo kad si dobila stopericu, to je moje osobno misljenje i mislim da ti nije prerano dana stoperica.
Meni je dr. R rekao da stoperica u stimuliranom postupku ide kad folikuli predju 17 mm. A u prirodnom ranije, na 15, 16 mm.
Ja sam u petrovoj dobila kasno na 18,5 i 19 i bilo je prekasno.
Od 10 folikula i super nalazom estradiola dobila 3 js. 
Tuga i jad, sto drugo da ti kazem.
Ovdje kod tebe/vas je nazalost nesto drugo bilo uzrok, a sto to je sad pitanje za embriologa i dal ce uopce reci iskreno sto je u pitanju.

----------


## Argente

Nova tema a ovdje ključ!
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/88078-Odbrojavanje-1-2015
 :pivo:

----------

